# Brutta delusione



## Diletta (5 Aprile 2011)

Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile. 
"Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.



Ciao carissima, benvenuta.

Io non sono il classico esempio di macho italiano, ho fatto una crisi quando ho saputo quanti uomini ha avuto mia moglie prima di me, quindi figurati come la penso sull'argomento!

Comunque c'è poco da dire sulla tua storia, se non che ti ha fregata per bene e che per questo tu hai tutte le ragioni per arrabbiarti con lui. Tuttavia non escluderei che lui ti ami davvero... parlando con alcuni amici di queste cose ho scoperto che di persone che tradiscono ma amano la moglie e non la lascerebbero mai ce ne sono davvero tante.

Certo, io se scoprissi una cosa del genere non so come reagirei.

Chi tradisce una volta lo farà sempre? Di sicuro una volta superata la linea è più facile stare lì che tornare indietro, ma m olto dipenderà da come reagirai tu con lui. Ergo: mettigli paura.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Hirohito (5 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! *Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto.* Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


Si è possibile anche se non tutti sono così.


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Si è possibile anche se non tutti sono così.


Per mia moglie il sesso senza amore è sempre esistito, io non riesco nemmeno a concepirlo. 

Siamo tutti diversi, maschio o femmina non ha importanza.


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Per mia moglie il sesso senza amore è sempre esistito, io non riesco nemmeno a concepirlo.
> 
> Siamo tutti diversi, maschio o femmina non ha importanza.


 :up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? *E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?*
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


Non credo proprio....pero' scusa ma come hai scoperto sue storie di una ventina d'anni fa?

se so' presentate a casa vostra delle sue ex che lo cercavano per una rimpatriata?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Per mia moglie il sesso senza amore è sempre esistito, io non riesco nemmeno a concepirlo.
> 
> Siamo tutti diversi, maschio o femmina non ha importanza.


Kid, inizio a pensare che tu abbia tradito per recuperare i pantaloni!!! Ripigliati ed ora dì qualcosa da vero uomo!!!


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, inizio a pensare che tu abbia tradito per recuperare i pantaloni!!! Ripigliati ed ora dì qualcosa da vero uomo!!!



La nostra terapista me lo disse esplicitamente che il mio era stato untentativo di recuperare l'adolescenza perduta.

Devo dire qualcosa da vero uomo? Utopia. Come chiedere a Bersani di dire qualcosa da comunista. I ruoli oggi sono molto confusi e i margini sottili.


----------



## Daniel75 (5 Aprile 2011)

Anche io purtroppo o per fortuna (devo ancora capirlo) non rappresento l'uomo medio italiano che riesce a fare sesso per pura ginnastica intima, ma posso dirti come la penso.
Si, e' possibile che tuo marito abbia fatto 'solo sesso'... per curiosita', per trasgressione, per debolezza o chissa' che altro motivo. E' stato disonesto a non dirtelo e per questo hai tutti i tuoi diritti di essere arrabbiata ma cio' che conta e' cosa fa e pensa adesso (e per 'adesso' conto gli ultimi 18 anni).
Quanti anni aveva lui prima di sposarsi ? E' possibile che abbia sbagliato, capito l'errore e messo la testa a posto, ma fondamentale che tu sappia se adesso e' fedele.
La fiducia e' lentissima da guadagnare ma velocissima a essere persa. 
Cerca ovunque, fruga, cellulari, pc, mail, tasche, etc...
Meglio sapere adesso che rimanere nel dubbio per sempre, secondo me.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> La nostra terapista me lo disse esplicitamente che il mio era stato untentativo di recuperare l'adolescenza perduta.
> 
> Devo dire qualcosa da vero uomo? Utopia. Come chiedere a Bersani di dire qualcosa da comunista. I ruoli oggi sono molto confusi e i margini sottili.


Leggere ste robe e' sconfortante....

e' come cappottare in parcheggio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2011)

Si è possibile, sia per uomo che per donna, separare il sesso fatto con sentimento da quello fatto per soddisfare un istinto.

Io credo che l'unico errore di tuo marito sia stato farti credere di avere delle "convinzioni" uguali alle tue, e di averti nascosto il suo profondo maschilismo.
Ti credo quando dici di non riconoscerlo più, l'immagine che lui ti ha dato è ben diversa da quello che in realtà è/era.
Posso farti qualche domanda?
Sei sicura che dopo il matrimonio abbia messo la testa a posto? Come hai scoperto il tutto?


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Leggere ste robe e' sconfortante....
> 
> e' come cappottare in parcheggio...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pensa che c'è chi lo fa


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa che c'è chi lo fa


Tipo questa? maronnn...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYDr4YMnCR0


----------



## Niko74 (5 Aprile 2011)

Per quanto mi riguarda ti posso confermare che l'istinto c'è....però se ami e rispetti davvero una persona come tuo marito dice a te , sei la donna della sua vita e bla bla bla.....non la tradisci...


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. *Sposata da 18 anni*, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che *mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi*, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete *la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. *Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


può essere che tuo marito scinda così perfettamente amore e meri istinti sessuali
ci sono uomini (non tutti) e donne (non tutte) che lo fanno
resta l'oggettiva slealtà di chi si fa credere diverso e poi ...  soddisfa l'istinto 
o di chi ritiene questa soddisfazione più importante dell'eventuale dolore di chi sostiene di amare

snerva un po' (tanto) che tuo marito provi anche a sostenere le sue ragioni
come se fossi tu la stolta che non coglie l'elementare evidenza (sarcastico) che ti va illustrando



tuttavia
valuta bene questi 18 anni insieme:
reiterati tradimenti da fidanzato sono un pessimo segno,
ma se sono seguiti da 18 anni di matrimonio felice senza tradimenti (se così è)
potresti riuscire a contestualizzarli
ma prima dovresti capire cosa li ha provocati
perchè le motivazioni addotte sono abbastanza offensive (per il vostro rapporto e per lui come persona)
e perchè forse non vi conoscete bene come credevi


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo *la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto.* Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


 

Provo a risponderti io anche se non sono un uomo. Non credo valga per tutti gli uomini ma esistono uomini per cui è così. Non voglio rivangare la mia esperienza ma tuo marito mi ricorda molto l'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito. Credo, anzi sono certa, che lui amasse solo sua moglie, che lei fosse la donna della sua vita. Il resto era un contorno, non credo di poca importanza ma comunque niente che scalvisse il suo matrimonio.
Poi certo mi rendo conto che essere la moglie di un uomo così non sia semplice, non so come si possa accettarlo nè condividerlo ma sappi che può essere vero quello che ti dice.
18 anni sono tanti, e credo che solo tu possa sapere se vale la pena andare avanti.
L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è che dubiterei che i tradimenti si siano conclusi nel momento del matrimonio. Ma questa è solo una mia sensazione


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti io anche se non sono un uomo. Non credo valga per tutti gli uomini ma esistono uomini per cui è così. Non voglio rivangare la mia esperienza ma tuo marito mi ricorda molto l'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito. Credo, anzi sono certa, che lui amasse solo sua moglie, che lei fosse la donna della sua vita. Il resto era un contorno, non credo di poca importanza ma comunque niente che scalvisse il suo matrimonio.
> Poi certo mi rendo conto che essere la moglie di un uomo così non sia semplice, non so come si possa accettarlo nè condividerlo ma sappi che può essere vero quello che ti dice.
> 18 anni sono tanti, e credo che solo tu possa sapere se vale la pena andare avanti.
> L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è che *dubiterei che i tradimenti si siano conclusi nel momento del matrimonio.* Ma questa è solo una mia sensazione


anche perchè sarebbe la negazione del ragionamento sugli istinti


----------



## Sabina (5 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


Ciao e benvenuta 

Si e' possibile e non e' una caratteristica dell'essere maschio.... forse e' più frequente nei maschi.
Fai come ti dice Kid... pensa un po' più a te stessa ora e fallo spaventare un po'.
Poi se sono cose così vecchie....


----------



## Niko74 (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche perchè sarebbe la negazione del ragionamento sugli istinti


Già...mi era sfuggito che parlassesolo del pre-matrimonio...non avrebbe senso...secondo me continua tuttora


----------



## Sabina (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche perchè sarebbe la negazione del ragionamento sugli istinti


Anche io dubiterei...


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Aprile 2011)

Ciao Diletta!

Un maschio è talmente falso che riesce a fingere di provare interesse anche mentre si accoppia con la sua stessa moglie.
Da lui ti puoi aspettare di tutto.
Anche che abbia provato interesse in qualcosa di meno monotono di te.

C'è chi darebbe del folle all'uomo che ciuccia per tutta la vita un torsolo di mela, spolpato in tempi immemori ed ora ridotto ad un secco grumo di pergamena marrone, vantandosi di provare lo stesso piacere gustativo di quando era appena stato colto dall'albero.
Se un uomo fa la stessa cosa con la moglie, invece, è un esempio di moralità e affetto e dedizione su cui comporre poemi, girare film e tritare svenevolezze.

Ovviamenente io non voglio affermare che tu sei un torsolo rinsecchito.
Ma la realtà è questa.

E sei tanto più rinsecchita, nell'anima intendo, perchè detesti l'uomo che ti ha dedicato la vita!
L'uomo che ha scelto te, non per ignoranza e dabbenaggine, ma dopo aver confrontato, in tempi leciti, le tue doti di affidabilità, capienza del bagagliaio e prestazioni in confronto ad altre utilitarie del tuo stesso segmento di mercato!

E tu lo ripaghi così?

Trattata da regina, lo schifi?

Ha dissimulato l'orrore che provava per le tue avvizzite e consunte nudità, trattando te, che non sei neppure catalizzata, come un euro 5!

Lui dovrebbe vomitare al pensiero di aver conservato nella bambagia un malriuscito abbozzo di ghisa sferoidale come te, pronta a negargli la riconoscenza per i suoi grandi sforzi e sdegnosa come il tartufo di un pechinese nano!

Però, in un certo senso, mi piaci!
Perchè hai una pezza d'appoggio, solida come il burro e granitica come il cranio di un anellide, per farti lasciare con fasulle contumelie subite e vantaggiosi introiti morali e monetari.

Molti lenoni si arricchirebbero meno se gestissero fiori di loto come te!
E i lenoni sono una categoria da ridimensionare!
Perciò io faccio il tifo per quelle come te!
Ed anche per i loro mariti!
Purchè non siano lenoni!

In conclusione: non inquinare!

Riciclati!

Ciao!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. *Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso*. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


Benvenuta Diletta.

Il fatto che mio marito potesse pensare un concetto come quello evidenziato mi farebbe imbufalire più di qualsiasi tradimento.
Quando i maschi affermano queste cose li prenderei a schiaffi per dieci giorni di fila.


----------



## xfactor (5 Aprile 2011)

Io fossi in te andrei fiera di avere un marito così, tra tutte quelle che ha trumbè ha scelto te!

Quindi porta con fierezza le corna!:victory:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuta Diletta.
> 
> Il fatto che mio marito potesse pensare un concetto come quello evidenziato mi farebbe imbufalire più di qualsiasi tradimento.
> Quando i maschi affermano queste cose li prenderei a schiaffi per dieci giorni di fila.


Lo so 
MI piace tanto quando dici "i maschi"...non dici mai uomini...gli uomini...ma i maschi...
Ma è molto "maschile" dire io che sono l'uomo posso, tu che sei la donna non puoi.
Ma digiamocelo, ragazzi...
Un tempo la sessualità femminile era: dovere coniugale.
Poi le donne hanno rivendicato il loro piacere, il loro diritto al piacere...e tante oggi se ne sbattono i maroni e fanno tutto quel che loro piace.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


Ma con te ehm com'è?
Dolce, affettuoso, premuroso, ti riempie di attenzioni, ti ascolta, se hai bisogno corre sempre da te, spostando anche appuntamenti di lavoro, o cosa?
Ti tratta bene? Si prende cura di te? Ti lascia i tuoi spazi? Ecc..ecc..ecc..?
Ti soddisfa a letto?
Se ha trovato in te quello che cercava da una vita...fidati...non ha palle di correre dietro alle gonnelle in giro eh?
Cioè ti rispondo con una battuta di mia moglie...sulle "altre"...oh si lui le ama tutte...ma ha sposato me.

Embè? Ragazzi non esistono le donne che ne fanno peggio di bertoldo e poi mettono la testa a posto e si sposano? 
Proprio ieri ne ho incrociata una...e le ho detto ma ti ricordi?
E le ho chiesto come ha fatto a trovare poi lui l'uomo della sua vita...e mi ha detto...sai che all'inizio lui non si era accorto che ero interessata a lui...mi ha detto...che voleva uscire con lei...ma all'epoca ne aveva uno per ogni sera....

Cioè casomai io temerei le grandiose storie d'amore vissute da tuo marito prima di sposare te...no le ciavadine in giro eh?

Poi Diletta...
Per me il sesso a 18 anni era una cosa, a 25 un'altra, ora a 44 è profondissimo per me...


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Io fossi in te andrei fiera di avere un marito così, tra tutte quelle che ha trumbè ha scelto te!
> 
> Quindi porta con fierezza le corna!:victory:


aspettiamo fiduciosi il primo che la incoraggerà a ripagarlo con la stessa moneta, implicitamente (o no) offrendosi alla bisogna


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so
> MI piace tanto quando dici "i maschi"...non dici mai uomini...gli uomini...ma i maschi...
> Ma è molto "maschile" dire io che sono l'uomo posso, tu che sei la donna non puoi.
> Ma digiamocelo, ragazzi...
> ...


Specie quando se ritrovano eunuchi in casa loro...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Comunque Dile', non hai ancora confessato come hai scoperto i suoi trofei...:mrgreen:

sei una carogna....nun se fa accussi'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ps: ormai e' tutto prescritto...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuta Diletta.
> 
> Il fatto che mio marito potesse pensare un concetto come quello evidenziato mi farebbe imbufalire più di qualsiasi tradimento.
> Quando i maschi affermano queste cose li prenderei a schiaffi per dieci giorni di fila.


Infatti! :up:


----------



## crimilde (6 Aprile 2011)

Ciao e benvenuta,mio padre é esattamente lo stesso tipo d'uomo, uguale a tuo marito. ha sempre tradito mia madre. "La povera scema" scusate se la chiamo cosí ha dato sempre la colpa al fatto che viveva all'estero e che lei dal suo canto non era molto passionale.  Ha sempre giustificato le sue scappatelle finché non é arrivato un secondo figlio con la segretaria e si é scoperta una seconda relazione parallela......e lí ho vosto mia madre morire dentro, con tutte quelle poche sicurezze a cui ancorava ancora la salvaguardia del suo matrimonio e della famiglia. Ora a 70 anni dice di essersi ripresa la sua vita, ma quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto vederla farlo prima......
Insomma il succo del discorso é pensa a te stessa, non tradirlo per ripicca, se lo ami e riesci ancora ad amarlo nonostante ció che hai scoperto hai tutta la mia stima, come del resto anche se sopra chiamo mia madre povera scema, in realtá ammiro la sua forza, il coraggio che ha avuto a sopportare tutto per salvaguardare il bene delle figlie, ma ti invito ora a ritagliarti un tuo spazio dove curare le ferite. 
Un abbraccio affettuoso e forza.
l


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

ma se non leggo  male lui ha tradito lei prima del matrimonio.. non ora..... erro?

Se così fosse bhe che dire.... ????

Ci sono persone che moralmente intendono fidanzamento e matrimonio in modo diverso e con il matrimonio diventano ireprensibili.


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Anche io purtroppo o per fortuna (devo ancora capirlo) non rappresento l'uomo medio italiano che riesce a fare sesso per pura ginnastica intima, ma posso dirti come la penso.
> Si, e' possibile che tuo marito abbia fatto 'solo sesso'... per curiosita', per trasgressione, per debolezza o chissa' che altro motivo. E' stato disonesto a non dirtelo e per questo hai tutti i tuoi diritti di essere arrabbiata ma cio' che conta e' cosa fa e pensa adesso (e per 'adesso' conto gli ultimi 18 anni).
> Quanti anni aveva lui prima di sposarsi ? E' possibile che abbia sbagliato, capito l'errore e messo la testa a posto, ma fondamentale che tu sappia se adesso e' fedele.
> La fiducia e' lentissima da guadagnare ma velocissima a essere persa.
> ...


...I suoi non sono stati solo tradimenti occasionali nel senso che si crea l'occasione al momento e la si sfrutta (la classica botta e via),  ci sono state anche le storielle parallele alla nostra e questo non mi va proprio giù.  Ci siamo sposati a 30 anni, ne ha avuto di tempo per incornarmi, credimi. Si, sono sicura che l'abbia fatto per la curiosità  di avere altre donne, ma io mi sento ora tanto scema...E sul piedistallo lui non c'è più


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...I suoi non sono stati solo tradimenti occasionali nel senso che si crea l'occasione al momento e la si sfrutta (la classica botta e via),  ci sono state anche le storielle parallele alla nostra e questo non mi va proprio giù.  Ci siamo sposati a 30 anni, ne ha avuto di tempo per incornarmi, credimi. Si, sono sicura che l'abbia fatto per la curiosità  di avere altre donne, ma io mi sento ora tanto scema...E sul piedistallo lui non c'è più


ma come l'hai scoperto?


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non credo proprio....pero' scusa ma come hai scoperto sue storie di una ventina d'anni fa?
> 
> se so' presentate a casa vostra delle sue ex che lo cercavano per una rimpatriata?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ha fatto un passo falso: ha ricercato una ex su FB e di lì io ho scoperto tutto.
Chissà che l'ha cercata a fare?! Comunque l'ho obbligato a confessare ed è venuto fuori un film


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si è possibile, sia per uomo che per donna, separare il sesso fatto con sentimento da quello fatto per soddisfare un istinto.
> 
> Io credo che l'unico errore di tuo marito sia stato farti credere di avere delle "convinzioni" uguali alle tue, e di averti nascosto il suo profondo maschilismo.
> Ti credo quando dici di non riconoscerlo più, l'immagine che lui ti ha dato è ben diversa da quello che in realtà è/era.
> ...


...veramente c'è stato uno scivolone da parte sua di recente, ma stranamente riesco a comprendere più questo che tutte le "birichinate" che ha fatto quando io ero giovane e bella, lo posso dire. Questo mi fa incazzare più di tutto e mi chiedo "come ha osato, come si è permesso?"


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ha fatto un passo falso: ha ricercato una ex su FB e di lì io ho scoperto tutto.
> Chissà che l'ha cercata a fare?! Comunque l'ho obbligato a confessare ed è venuto fuori un film


va beh ma su FB si possono ricercare ex anche senza secondi fini... io ce ne ho 3 tra i miei amici di FB e mica è successo niente


----------



## Sabina (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...veramente c'è stato uno scivolone da parte sua di recente, ma stranamente riesco a comprendere più questo che tutte le "birichinate" che ha fatto quando io ero giovane e bella, lo posso dire. Questo mi fa incazzare più di tutto e mi chiedo "come ha osato, come si è permesso?"


L'hai detto tu.... ora e' sceso dal piedistallo. E tu dovrai imparare a convivere con tutto quello che hai scoperto. Tu non avrai più la giovinezza, ma puoi essere ancora bella e sentirti giovane dentro. Prenditi degli spazi tuoi e pensa un po' a te stessa. E lui fallo un po' faticare ora


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti io anche se non sono un uomo. Non credo valga per tutti gli uomini ma esistono uomini per cui è così. Non voglio rivangare la mia esperienza ma tuo marito mi ricorda molto l'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito. Credo, anzi sono certa, che lui amasse solo sua moglie, che lei fosse la donna della sua vita. Il resto era un contorno, non credo di poca importanza ma comunque niente che scalvisse il suo matrimonio.
> Poi certo mi rendo conto che essere la moglie di un uomo così non sia semplice, non so come si possa accettarlo nè condividerlo ma sappi che può essere vero quello che ti dice.
> 18 anni sono tanti, e credo che solo tu possa sapere se vale la pena andare avanti.
> *L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è che dubiterei che i tradimenti si siano conclusi nel momento del matrimonio. Ma questa è solo una mia sensazione*




No, penso che lui sia sincero al riguardo perchè per lui il matrimonio è un valore importante e penso che si sia impegnato al massimo per non violare la promessa. Io non concepisco questo "spartiacque" fra prima e dopo, lui ha violato lo stesso la nostra bella storia d'amore macchiandola. Ha distrutto il mio sogno, la magia di noi. Noi non siamo più "unici", siamo diventati una coppia mediocre e questo non mi piace. So di averlo idealizzato troppo, ma lui è stato così abile nel permettermelo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ha fatto un passo falso: ha ricercato una ex su FB e di lì io ho scoperto tutto.
> Chissà che l'ha cercata a fare?! Comunque l'ho obbligato a confessare ed è venuto fuori un film


Ma non capisco che senso abbia confessare TUTTO dopo 18 anni.


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> può essere che tuo marito scinda così perfettamente amore e meri istinti sessuali
> ci sono uomini (non tutti) e donne (non tutte) che lo fanno
> resta l'oggettiva slealtà di chi si fa credere diverso e poi ...  soddisfa l'istinto
> o di chi ritiene questa soddisfazione più importante dell'eventuale dolore di chi sostiene di amare
> ...


E' una vita che ci conosciamo o che credevo di conoscerlo, e questo è ancora più avvilente. Le motivazioni sono quelle da lui affermate e ora vedo in lui il perfetto stereotipo del maschilista. Concordo con te che la sua condotta è un pessimo segno...infatti di recente ha fatto uno scivolone


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' una vita che ci conosciamo o che credevo di conoscerlo, e questo è ancora più avvilente. Le motivazioni sono quelle da lui affermate e ora vedo in lui il perfetto stereotipo del maschilista. Concordo con te che la sua condotta è un pessimo segno...*infatti di recente ha fatto uno scivolone*


cosa ha fatto?


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' una vita che ci conosciamo o che credevo di conoscerlo, e questo è ancora più avvilente. Le motivazioni sono quelle da lui affermate e ora vedo in lui il perfetto stereotipo del maschilista. Concordo con te che la sua condotta è un pessimo segno...infatti di recente ha fatto uno *scivolone*


cioe?


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuta Diletta.
> 
> Il fatto che mio marito potesse pensare un concetto come quello evidenziato mi farebbe imbufalire più di qualsiasi tradimento.
> Quando i maschi affermano queste cose li prenderei a schiaffi per dieci giorni di fila.


...infatti mi sto rodendo dalla rabbia e vorrei rendergli "pan per focaccia" così proverebbe quello che sto provando io! Ma non ne sono capace, accidenti a me!


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> cosa ha fatto?


pure curiosa!


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...infatti mi sto rodendo dalla rabbia e vorrei rendergli "pan per focaccia" così proverebbe quello che sto provando io! Ma non ne sono capace, accidenti a me!


E non è detto che lui proverebbe quello che stai provando te


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> ma se non leggo  male lui ha tradito lei prima del matrimonio.. non ora..... erro?
> 
> Se così fosse bhe che dire.... ????
> 
> *Ci sono persone che moralmente intendono fidanzamento e matrimonio in modo diverso e con il matrimonio diventano ireprensibili.*




Brava Rita! E' proprio quello che sostiene lui, peccato che io non immaginavo neanche lontanamente che la pensasse così.


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> pure curiosa!


Un pessimo elemento proprio! :carneval:

Diletta, puoi raccontarci dello scivolone?


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che moralmente intendono fidanzamento e matrimonio in modo diverso e con il matrimonio diventano ireprensibili.


Dalle mie parti invece si dice che chi nasce tondo, difficilmente muore quadrato....


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> va beh ma su FB si possono ricercare ex anche senza secondi fini... io ce ne ho 3 tra i miei amici di FB e mica è successo niente


...ma ti dico che si è fatto beccare: ho fatto in tempo a leggere qualche messaggio allusivo prima che li cancellasse...Dopo giorni e giorni è arrivata la confessione (non può andare sempre bene, no?)


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> cosa ha fatto?


...lo puoi immaginare: un tentato tradimento (non so ancora quanto tentato e basta). Sai lui cosa mi ha detto? "se capita un incidente di percorso dopo 18 anni ci si può stare!!"


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lo puoi immaginare: un tentato tradimento (non so ancora quanto tentato e basta). Sai lui cosa mi ha detto? "se capita un incidente di percorso dopo 18 anni ci si può stare!!"


scusa ma come fai a credergli? e a credere che davvero i tradimenti siano cessati al momento del matrimonio? non so te, ma io ormai non credo davvero più a niente di quello che mi è stato detto...


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lo puoi immaginare: un tentato tradimento (non so ancora quanto tentato e basta). Sai lui cosa mi ha detto? "se capita un incidente di percorso dopo 18 anni ci si può stare!!"


Bhe no.... calma un attimo questo no.....
però rovinare ora tutti questi anni di matrimonio lo trovo assurdo..... da ambo le parti... 
posso immaginare come ti senti perchè alla fine ora hai accanto una persona che forse ai tuoi occhi sembra di non riconoscere più...


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma non capisco che senso abbia confessare TUTTO dopo 18 anni.


se ti dico che è stato costretto da me credici. E' stata la mia condizione per salvare il matrimonio. X me la verità è fondamentale, a qualunque costo, e comunque mi sono fatta del male, ma era inevitabile a questo punto


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> se ti dico che è stato costretto da me credici. E' stata la mia condizione per salvare il matrimonio. X me la verità è fondamentale, a qualunque costo, e comunque mi sono fatta del male, ma era inevitabile a questo punto


Scusa Diletta ma mi sembra la solita storia, solo che di solito quando vengono beccati dicono che è successo solo una volta...
tutte cazzate per salvare capra e cavoli. spero per te che non sia così...


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Bhe no.... calma un attimo questo no.....
> però rovinare ora tutti questi anni di matrimonio lo trovo assurdo..... da ambo le parti...
> posso immaginare come ti senti perchè alla fine ora hai accanto una persona che forse ai tuoi occhi sembra di non riconoscere più...


Purtroppo quoto.

Nel senso che avresti ragione ad incazzarti seriamente, però ora sarebbe assurdo fare casini spropositati e credo te ne pentiresti.

Una brutta posizione la tua, ma consolati, c'è di peggio.


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E non è detto che lui proverebbe quello che stai provando te


ci puoi contare che lo proverebbe. Dice che al solo pensiero gli viene la nausea


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> se ti dico che è stato costretto da me credici. E' stata la mia condizione per salvare il matrimonio. X me la verità è fondamentale, a qualunque costo, e comunque mi sono fatta del male, ma era inevitabile a questo punto


Sì, ma dopo che ti ha confessato tutto... e dopo che lo becchi che ci sta' ancora a provare... io avrei qualche dubbio sul fatto che dopo il matrimonio non abbia più fatto niente


comunque avrebbe fatto meglio a negare. Magari ti poteva raccontare quello che avevi beccato ma tutti gli altri... non ha senso...


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ci puoi contare che lo proverebbe. Dice che al solo pensiero gli viene la nausea


Dice....


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, ma dopo che ti ha confessato tutto... e dopo che lo becchi che ci sta' ancora a provare... io avrei qualche dubbio sul fatto che dopo il matrimonio non abbia più fatto niente
> 
> 
> comunque avrebbe fatto meglio a negare. Magari ti poteva raccontare quello che avevi beccato ma tutti gli altri... non ha senso...


Ma tu non mi conosci! Sono una persona ossessiva e lo stavo mandando al reparto psichiatrico. Ha dovuto farlo per la sua incolumità, gli stavo rendendo la vita un inferno!!! Io sono fatta così


----------



## Sabina (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> No, penso che lui sia sincero al riguardo perchè per lui il matrimonio è un valore importante e penso che si sia impegnato al massimo per non violare la promessa. Io non concepisco questo "spartiacque" fra prima e dopo, lui ha violato lo stesso la nostra bella storia d'amore macchiandola. Ha distrutto il mio sogno, la magia di noi. Noi non siamo più "unici", siamo diventati una coppia mediocre e questo non mi piace. So di averlo idealizzato troppo, ma lui è stato così abile nel permettermelo.


Guarda, non vorrei metterti dei dubbi che peggiorino la vostra situazione, ma quando sei "abituato" ad avere più storie, magari ti metti tranquillo un po' perché lo decidi (mi sposo), ma nel tempo le pulsioni ritornano e "svagarsi" un po' anche fuori per alcuni uomini non cambia la situazione. Dovresti andare alla base, capire le motivazioni del suo comportamento. Ma dubito che confessi qualcosa anche se c'è stato, comprometterebbe ulteriormente il vostro matrimonio. Si nega sempre, se non davanti all'evidenza. Ma tu ormai l'hai persa la fiducia in lui....


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dice....


Ascolta Tubarao, io penso che per un uomo sia anche peggio il pensiero che la propria donna sia stata a letto con uno che non è lui. Gli verrebbe sempre in mente ogni volta che... 
Tu non credi?


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ascolta Tubarao, io penso che per un uomo sia anche peggio il pensiero che la propria donna sia stata a letto con uno che non è lui. Gli verrebbe sempre in mente ogni volta che...
> Tu non credi?


E' così. A mia moglie ha dato molto più fastidio il lato sentimentale della cosa, a me quello fisico.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tu non mi conosci! Sono una persona ossessiva e lo stavo mandando al reparto psichiatrico. Ha dovuto farlo per la sua incolumità, gli stavo rendendo la vita un inferno!!! Io sono fatta così


e dopo ti sentivi meglio?


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

boh forse mi sono persa qualche passaggio, ma come fai a non pensare di essere stata tradita per tutto il matrimonio? e a credere che abbia smesso e che adesso tu lo abbia sgamato dopo 18 anni solo una volta? me lo spiegate voi perfavore!?!?!? :mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ascolta Tubarao, io penso che per un uomo sia anche peggio il pensiero che la propria donna sia stata a letto con uno che non è lui. Gli verrebbe sempre in mente ogni volta che...
> Tu non credi?


Ma si, alla fin fine può essere tutto. Anzi magari, per un certo tipo d'uomo come hai descritto tuo marito può anche essere così. Ma non è detto che sia sempre così, non è sempre vero che ad un determinato tipo d'azione, corrisponda poi la stessa reazione.


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e dopo ti sentivi meglio?


si, mi sono sentita sollevata: la verità era finalmente saltata fuori. Ero perfino euforica per un periodo: mi sono sentita superiore a lui moralmente e con un enorme potere in mano: concedere o non concedere il perdono, perchè questo dipende unicamente da me e da questa decisione il futuro di noi stessi. Ora questo stato emotivo non esiste più e mi ritrovo con tanto vuoto dentro e a non avere ben chiaro cosa voglio davvero


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> boh forse mi sono persa qualche passaggio, ma come fai a non pensare di essere stata tradita per tutto il matrimonio? e a credere che abbia smesso e che adesso tu lo abbia sgamato dopo 18 anni solo una volta? me lo spiegate voi perfavore!?!?!? :mexican:


...allora se non  devo credere più a niente di ciò che mi dice non mi resta che separarmi perchè che ci sto a fare con uno di cui non mi fido più per niente?


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...allora se non  devo credere più a niente di ciò che mi dice non mi resta che separarmi perchè che ci sto a fare con uno di cui non mi fido più per niente?


ok, grazie per avermi risposto 
dico solo che io dopo un po' di tempo ho messo in dubbio ogni cosa. Non dico sia così per forza, ma è una possibilità. E stravolge, per questo magari non la si vuol manco prendere in considerazione 

da quanto hai scoperto tutto?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...allora se non  devo credere più a niente di ciò che mi dice non mi resta che separarmi perchè che ci sto a fare con uno di cui non mi fido più per niente?


ma infatti da quello che dici sembra che tu non ti fidi affatto


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

Comunque certi uomini sono dei fenomeni, veramente dei fenomi.

Ti fanno credere di essere il migliore degli uomini, tanto da credere di essere sposata con la _magia_, di essere parte di qualcosa di _unico_, e poi si scopre che invece si stà insieme da anni con il classico uomo che la sera al bar con gli amici se ne esce con frasi del tipo: "Aaaahhh per me con le donne funzionano solo cazzo e cazzotti". E tutti giù a ridere e a darsi di gomito.

Diletta, questo non è riferito esplicitamente alla tua situazione ma è più una mia riflessione personale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque certi uomini sono dei fenomeni, veramente dei fenomi.
> 
> Ti fanno credere di essere il migliore degli uomini, tanto da credere di essere sposata con la _magia_, di essere parte di qualcosa di _unico_, e poi si scopre che invece si stà insieme da anni con il classico uomo che la sera al bar con gli amici se ne esce con frasi del tipo: "Aaaahhh per me con le donne funzionano solo cazzo e cazzotti". E tutti giù a ridere e a darsi di gomito.
> 
> Diletta, questo non è riferito esplicitamente alla tua situazione ma è più una mia riflessione personale.


tipo Lothar?


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda, non vorrei metterti dei dubbi che peggiorino la vostra situazione, ma quando sei "abituato" ad avere più storie, magari ti metti tranquillo un po' perché lo decidi (mi sposo), ma nel tempo le pulsioni ritornano e "svagarsi" un po' anche fuori per alcuni uomini non cambia la situazione. Dovresti andare alla base, capire le motivazioni del suo comportamento. Ma dubito che confessi qualcosa anche se c'è stato, comprometterebbe ulteriormente il vostro matrimonio. Si nega sempre, se non davanti all'evidenza. Ma tu ormai l'hai persa la fiducia in lui....


Penso anch'io che col tempo ritornino certe pulsioni anche perchè l'ho provate anch'io. Io ho saputo dominarle con la ragione e con la consapevolezza che sono normali dopo anni di matrimonio, anche se felice come è stato il nostro finora. Anzi devo dire che noi avevamo bisogno di una "scrollata" per via della solita routine che appiattisce il tutto e dei problemi che inevitabilmente sono in famiglia, specie con 2 figli, ma forse questo è troppo, questo è un cataclisma!


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> tipo Lothar?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
tanto lui non leggerà mai, è sempre di corsa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scusa l'O.T. Diletta


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ok, grazie per avermi risposto
> dico solo che io dopo un po' di tempo ho messo in dubbio ogni cosa. Non dico sia così per forza, ma è una possibilità. E stravolge, per questo magari non la si vuol manco prendere in considerazione
> 
> da quanto hai scoperto tutto?


 Da pochi mesi e devo dire che non ho fatto molti progressi, anzi all'inizio mi sentivo più forte nella mia scelta di ricostruire su nuove basi all'insegna della sincerità. Ora mi sento vuota e triste e non più sicura di niente. La delusione ha scalfito il mio cuore e sento che si è rotto qualcosa...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso anch'io che col tempo ritornino certe pulsioni anche perchè l'ho provate anch'io. Io ho saputo dominarle con la ragione e con la consapevolezza che sono normali dopo anni di matrimonio, anche se felice come è stato il nostro finora. Anzi devo dire che noi avevamo bisogno di una "scrollata" per via della solita routine che appiattisce il tutto e dei problemi che inevitabilmente sono in famiglia, specie con 2 figli, ma forse questo è troppo, questo è un cataclisma!


Beh per me e' stato pirla a dirti, una volta scoperto, che risalivano al periodo in cui eravate gia' fidanzati ma doveva farli risalire a prima.

Pero' anche il carico recente che ce stava a riprova' non lo doveva mettere....

quindi vostro onore, contrariamente a quanto espresso in precedenza a difesa del mio assistito, mi rimetto alla clemenza della corte...

tradotto:

Dile' fagli cacare sangue...ed anzi visto che hai le palle, ripristina pure il punto in cui ti eri interrotta al riguardo del TSO godendo della mia benedizione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Da pochi mesi e devo dire che non ho fatto molti progressi, anzi all'inizio mi sentivo più forte nella mia scelta di ricostruire su nuove basi all'insegna della sincerità. Ora mi sento vuota e triste e non più sicura di niente. La delusione ha scalfito il mio cuore e sento che si è rotto qualcosa...


beh tutto nella norma 
ma lui che fa? ricorda che per ricostruire bisogna essere in due e attenta a non "perdonarlo" troppo in fretta, che magari lui una volta che si sente al sicuro ricomincia...

ti sembrerò cinica, ma meglio paventare l'ipotesi peggiore, o no?


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> tipo Lothar?


non voglio pensare che mio marito sia tipo Lothar perchè lo mando subito in quel posto! (quando è troppo è troppo...)
Sto anche pensando a un'altra cosa (e qui qualcuno ammalato di bigottismo, si potrebbe scandalizzare un pochino): se si ama davvero perchè non ammettere il fatto che la monogamia non è naturale e permettere quindi alla persona amata qualche distrazione? Se è vero che è solo sesso senza nessun tipo di coinvolgimento sentimentale, sarebbe così grave? Non sarebbe forse l'espressione di un amore all'ennesima potenza? Io non voglio che lui abbia rimpianti, se mai rimorsi. Questo me lo dice la ragione, ma ho già detto che il cuore non ci dialoga insieme, forse il problema è tutto qui.


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

ok che lo ami sopra ogni cosa, ma la tua dignità dove la metti? Ma soprattutto, lui come si comporta? Con te fa il pentito e magari al bar dà di gomito agli amici dicendo che è tutto apposto? in puro stile lothar...


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2011)

Allora, Diletta, tuo marito ti ha detto una stronzata per nascondere una cosa più grossa, lui quasi certamente ti tradisce da quando siete sposati e si è tradito dicendo quella fregnaccia del prima di sposarsi per giustificare l'adesso...il problema è che l'adesso ha dato forza al fatto che è da 18 anni che fa questa azione.
Se fossi in te mi metterei davanti a tuo marito e alle sue frasi così ragionevoli gli metterei un altro concetto ragionevole davanti, divorzio con addebito e alimenti da pagare e fanculo! Scommetti che il suo scivolone che però per lui può succedere se lo maledirà da subito??? Digli che non è credibile che non ti abbia tradito da 18 anni e che se anche fosse vero le sue azioni dimostrano il contrario, dimmi tu Diletta, come stare con un uomo che ti racconta sempre balle??


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ok che lo ami sopra ogni cosa, ma la tua dignità dove la metti? Ma soprattutto, lui come si comporta? Con te fa il pentito e magari al bar dà di gomito agli amici dicendo che è tutto apposto? in puro stile lothar...



Del genere cazzo e cazzotti di cui sopra??? Per me fa così!!!


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> non voglio pensare che mio marito sia tipo Lothar perchè lo mando subito in quel posto! (quando è troppo è troppo...)
> Sto anche pensando a un'altra cosa (e qui qualcuno ammalato di bigottismo, si potrebbe scandalizzare un pochino): se si ama davvero perchè non ammettere il fatto che la monogamia non è naturale e permettere quindi alla persona amata qualche distrazione? Se è vero che è solo sesso senza nessun tipo di coinvolgimento sentimentale, sarebbe così grave? Non sarebbe forse l'espressione di un amore all'ennesima potenza? Io non voglio che lui abbia rimpianti, se mai rimorsi. Questo me lo dice la ragione, ma ho già detto che il cuore non ci dialoga insieme, forse il problema è tutto qui.


Cioe' ti andrebbe bene che scopi fuori con chi gli pare purche' se ritiri a casa da te?

ao' ti avviso che mi stai pericolosamente scendendo nel gradimento...

aripijate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Del genere cazzo e cazzotti di cui sopra??? Per me fa così!!!


già, di sicuro per lui il suo comportamento è normale e con lei è un marito modello...me lo vedo il tipo. (sto parlando di lothar :carneval


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> beh tutto nella norma
> ma lui che fa? ricorda che per ricostruire bisogna essere in due e attenta a non "perdonarlo" troppo in fretta, che magari lui una volta che si sente al sicuro ricomincia...
> 
> ti sembrerò cinica, ma meglio paventare l'ipotesi peggiore, o no?



Lui è amabile, *ma è come è sempre stato. *Io non mi sono mai accorta di nulla perchè lui è sempre lo stesso. Ma se decido di continuare la mia strada con lui voglio riuscire a cambiare il mio atteggiamento mentale, è questa la mia sfida: voglio cioè arrivare al punto che una sua scappatella (fatta però come dico io) non significhi proprio nulla per me. Cosa ne pensi? E' un pensiero troppo oltre? Così facendo, non soffrirei più e il nostro amore sarebbe salvo, perchè il nostro è veramente, ma lo dico davvero, un grande grande amore. Anche per lui (ora qualcuno si metterà a ridere), ma è così.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> già, di sicuro per lui il suo comportamento è normale e con lei è un marito modello...me lo vedo il tipo. (sto parlando di lothar :carneval


Pero' come se fa a passa' in un attimo dal mandarlo ben volentieri al manicomio all'andarci lei accudendolo pure giuliva a sto' Sig. Felice Trombo?

Boh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui è amabile, *ma è come è sempre stato. *Io non mi sono mai accorta di nulla perchè lui è sempre lo stesso. Ma se decido di continuare la mia strada con lui voglio riuscire a cambiare il mio atteggiamento mentale, è questa la mia sfida: voglio cioè arrivare al punto che una sua scappatella (fatta però come dico io) non significhi proprio nulla per me. Cosa ne pensi? E' un pensiero troppo oltre? Così facendo, non soffrirei più e il nostro amore sarebbe salvo, perchè il nostro è veramente, ma lo dico davvero, un grande grande amore. Anche per lui (ora qualcuno si metterà a ridere), ma è così.


Non lo so Diletta, dipende da come sei tu e da cosa c'è in ballo: figli, famiglia, tranquillità tua. Per carità, se ci riesci tanto di cappello. 
Prova e vedi come ti senti, che tra il dire e il fare, come sai, c'è di mezzo "e il" :carneval:
Cmq una cosa è certa, il vostro rapporto non può continuare come prima come se niente fosse successo, non credo che tu ci riuscirai (lui secondo me sì:incazzato
Quindi intanto pensa anche a te e a cosa magari ti sei persa di te in questi anni, che lui ha anche pensato a soddisfare i suoi pruriti nascondendoli a te.
cmq continua a scrivere e a buttare fuori


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui è amabile, *ma è come è sempre stato. *Io non mi sono mai accorta di nulla perchè lui è sempre lo stesso. Ma se decido di continuare la mia strada con lui voglio riuscire a cambiare il mio atteggiamento mentale, è questa la mia sfida: voglio cioè arrivare al punto che una sua scappatella (fatta però come dico io) non significhi proprio nulla per me. Cosa ne pensi? E' un pensiero troppo oltre? Così facendo, non soffrirei più e il nostro amore sarebbe salvo, perchè il nostro è veramente, ma lo dico davvero, un grande grande amore. Anche per lui (ora qualcuno si metterà a ridere), ma è così.


ma nel caso... vorresti sapere delle scappatelle?


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

e se per onore di verità ti dicesse che ti tradisce DA SEMPRE e fino all'altro ieri? saresti così lasciva?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> e se per onore di verità ti dicesse che ti tradisce DA SEMPRE e fino all'altro ieri? saresti così lasciva?


Ha fatto 30...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> tipo Lothar?





oceansize ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> tanto lui non leggerà mai, è sempre di corsa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> scusa l'O.T. Diletta


Voi due siete veramente due _genie_ del male 'starde dentro :mrgreen:.

Diletta, ho la soluzione per te, telefona a battipanni e la moglie e incontratevi una sera a cena. :mrgreen:

Scusa, cercavo di stemperare, ma i tuoi ultimi post voglio sperare che siano stati dettati dal tuo stato attuale, spero che rileggerti fra un mesetto o meno ti faccia capire l'assurdità della cosa che hai scritto.


----------



## Blondiee (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui è amabile, *ma è come è sempre stato. *Io non mi sono mai accorta di nulla perchè lui è sempre lo stesso. Ma se decido di continuare la mia strada con lui voglio riuscire a cambiare il mio atteggiamento mentale, è questa la mia sfida: *voglio cioè arrivare al punto che una sua scappatella (fatta però come dico io) non significhi proprio nulla per me.* Cosa ne pensi? E' un pensiero troppo oltre? Così facendo, non soffrirei più e il nostro amore sarebbe salvo, *perchè il nostro è veramente, ma lo dico davvero, un grande grande amore.* Anche per lui (ora qualcuno si metterà a ridere), ma è così.


Io credo che per quanto poco conti una scappatella...distrae sempre dal rapporto.
La scappatella la si fa con una persona che ci piace, che ci attrae...quando ci vai insieme puoi scoprire che quella persona ti piace e ti prende più di quel che prevedevi...e poi c'è la novità e come sempre l'attrazione sessuale è fortissima, roba da incendio....
e poi è difficile tornare a casa dal proprio partner...appena possibile non vedi l'ora di sentire l'altra persona con cui c'è la nuova (e proprio perchè nuova, coinvolgente) attrazione sessuale...
per tornare dal partner con lo stesso entusiasmo di sempre...si finisce per fingere...per non fargli sospettare nulla, per non farlo soffrire, per non separarsi...perchè sai che quell'attrazione sessuale (la scappatella) dopo pochi mesi può finire....magari per un'altra....

sei davvero sicura di voler chiudere gli occhi davanti a una cosa del genere?


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Io credo che per quanto poco conti una scappatella...distrae sempre dal rapporto.
> La scappatella la si fa con una persona che ci piace, che ci attrae...quando ci vai insieme puoi scoprire che quella persona ti piace e ti prende più di quel che prevedevi...e poi c'è la novità e come sempre l'attrazione sessuale è fortissima, roba da incendio....
> e poi è difficile tornare a casa dal proprio partner...appena possibile non vedi l'ora di sentire l'altra persona con cui c'è la nuova (e proprio perchè nuova, coinvolgente) attrazione sessuale...
> per tornare dal partner con lo stesso entusiasmo di sempre...si finisce per fingere...per non fargli sospettare nulla, per non farlo soffrire, per non separarsi...perchè sai che quell'attrazione sessuale (la scappatella) dopo pochi mesi può finire....magari per un'altra....
> ...


:up:
non avrei saputo dirlo meglio (forse perché on mi ci sono trovata mai in mezzo e dopo un tradimento ho sempre chiuso)


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lo puoi immaginare: un tentato tradimento (non so ancora quanto tentato e basta). Sai lui cosa mi ha detto? "se capita un incidente di percorso dopo 18 anni ci si può stare!!"


pessimo

quindi secondo lui ci può stare anche per te?
scommetto di no


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Io credo che per quanto poco conti una scappatella...distrae sempre dal rapporto.
> La scappatella la si fa con una persona che ci piace, che ci attrae...quando ci vai insieme puoi scoprire che quella persona ti piace e ti prende più di quel che prevedevi...e poi c'è la novità e come sempre l'attrazione sessuale è fortissima, roba da incendio....
> e poi è difficile tornare a casa dal proprio partner...appena possibile non vedi l'ora di sentire l'altra persona con cui c'è la nuova (e proprio perchè nuova, coinvolgente) attrazione sessuale...
> per tornare dal partner con lo stesso entusiasmo di sempre...si finisce per fingere...per non fargli sospettare nulla, per non farlo soffrire, per non separarsi...perchè sai che quell'attrazione sessuale (la scappatella) dopo pochi mesi può finire....magari per un'altra....
> ...


ma ho detto infatti alle mie condizioni che sarebbero le seguenti: scappatella più che occasionale e sporadica con una tipa che mai più  rincontrerà. Sono le tipiche situazioni in cui l'uomo a stento ricorda il suo nome o la sua faccia (magari ricorda un'altra cosa, scusate ma mi è venuta così). Mio marito mi ha raccontato le sue scappatelle (sempre da fidanzato) fatte in questo modo e sinceramente non ho provato nè dolore nè rabbia. Allora, forse non sono normale io? O forse sono solo un po' più aperta di mente? Ma riflettiamo: cosa hanno tolto a me? Niente, non mi hanno mancato di rispetto, non sono state fatte per farmi del male, sono solo un "gioco" maschile che, devo ammettere, invidio anche un po' (perchè io non ne sarei proprio capace). Io la vedo così, sono sincera.
La cosa che mi fa impazzire di dolore è invece la "storia" anche solo per sesso, quindi il corteggiamento e tutti quei comportamenti che si devono mettere in atto per raggiungere lo scopo finale: questo mi fa star male e morire di gelosia!


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pessimo
> 
> quindi secondo lui ci può stare anche per te?
> scommetto di no



Vabbè dai, che possa succedere, soprattutto dopo molto tempo e magari accompagnato da una fase di stanca della coppia, non mi sembra sia una bestemmia. Cerchiamo di non essere estremisti.


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Voi due siete veramente due _genie_ del male 'starde dentro :mrgreen:.
> 
> Diletta, ho la soluzione per te, telefona a battipanni e la moglie e incontratevi una sera a cena. :mrgreen:
> 
> Scusa, cercavo di stemperare, ma i tuoi ultimi post voglio sperare che siano stati dettati dal tuo stato attuale, spero che rileggerti fra un mesetto o meno ti faccia capire l'assurdità della cosa che hai scritto.


...ma chi è sto' battipanni? Devo andare a rileggerlo! Io la penserei così in linea di massima, forse ho una mente maschile e sono un uomo mancato, ma il cuore è di una donna e non lo convinco. Ma perchè bisogna forzare la natura e violentare il nostro istinto? Non si potrebbe chiudere ogni tanto un occhio ed essere quindi più felici? L'ha detto anche un noto esponente della Chiesa


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

Conversazione tipo:

Lui: ciao cara vado al lavoro e stasera non torno per cena.
Lei: ok dove vai?
Lui: ho conosciuto una tipa in chat, c'ha un bel culo e me la scopo, però solo oggi e non le chiedo nemmeno il nome, giuro!
Lei: ok amore mio ti lascio la cena nel forno da scaldare, a domani, smack!

Mi sembra un ottimo accordo! :sonar:


----------



## Blondiee (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma ho detto infatti alle* mie condizioni* che sarebbero le seguenti: *scappatella più che occasionale e sporadica con una tipa che mai più rincontrerà. Sono le tipiche situazioni in cui l'uomo a stento ricorda il suo nome o la sua faccia* (magari ricorda un'altra cosa, scusate ma mi è venuta così). Mio marito *mi ha raccontato* le sue scappatelle (sempre da fidanzato) *fatte in questo modo* e sinceramente non ho provato nè dolore nè rabbia. Allora, forse non sono normale io? O forse sono solo un po' più aperta di mente? Ma riflettiamo: cosa hanno tolto a me? Niente, non mi hanno mancato di rispetto, non sono state fatte per farmi del male, sono solo un "gioco" maschile che, devo ammettere, invidio anche un po' (perchè io non ne sarei proprio capace). Io la vedo così, sono sincera.
> La cosa che mi fa impazzire di dolore *è invece la "storia" anche solo per sesso, quindi il corteggiamento e tutti quei comportamenti che si devono mettere in atto per raggiungere lo scopo finale: questo mi fa star male e morire di gelosia*!


Scusami...ma ci vedo una contraddizione....capisco che certe parole sembrano più rassicuranti di altre...

ma
scappatella con una persona di cui non ricordi nè nome nè faccia mi sembra una cosa raccontata per non far soffrire il proprio consorte...altrimenti cosa la fai a fare una sc o pata con una persona che non ha volto e sex appeal degni di essere ricordati?
il vantaggio di chi ha un legame stabile è che non deve ricorrere a manichini quando si ha voglia di  fare l'amore...non so se mi sono riuscita a spiegare ciò che intendo dire...
se uno tradisce, lo fa perchè di fronte si ha una persona che in quel momento stuzzica l'interesse sessuale....
è una storia sessuale...che poi duri poche settimane (per varie ragioni) o più mesi...
quando uno cerca fuori dal rapporto, cerca con un certo intento...e diventa anche seduttivo al fine di ottenere ciò che desidera...del sesso.....però che uno non si ricordi volto e nome...mi sa tanto di sciocchezza raccontata al partner al fine di sminuire ancor più quello che è stato allo scopo di non farlo soffrire.


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, Diletta, tuo marito ti ha detto una stronzata per nascondere una cosa più grossa, lui quasi certamente ti tradisce da quando siete sposati e si è tradito dicendo quella fregnaccia del prima di sposarsi per giustificare l'adesso...il problema è che l'adesso ha dato forza al fatto che è da 18 anni che fa questa azione.
> Se fossi in te mi metterei davanti a tuo marito e alle sue frasi così ragionevoli gli metterei un altro concetto ragionevole davanti, divorzio con addebito e alimenti da pagare e fanculo! Scommetti che il suo scivolone che però per lui può succedere se lo maledirà da subito??? Digli che non è credibile che non ti abbia tradito da 18 anni e che se anche fosse vero le sue azioni dimostrano il contrario, dimmi tu Diletta, come stare con un uomo che ti racconta sempre balle??



Lo sapevo che arrivavi tu con le tue sentenze avvelenate! Non me ne volere ti prego, ma è da un po' che ti leggo e  conosco la tua storia che ti ha incattivito. Capita un po' anche a me: sono diventata cinica e un po' bastarda. I miei bei principi morali, così indissolubili, sono andati a finire nel cesso, sono inasprita e non mi piaccio così. Quindi un po' ti capisco.

Ma ti chiedo: perchè non dovrei credergli visto che è possibile che abbia veramente chiuso col matrimonio (che per noi è comunque una istituzione molto importante). Lo sbaglio commesso lo sta già maledicendo, come è ovvio che sia, ma dimmi, quali sarebbero le sue azioni che dimostrano il contrario perchè non riesco a capire...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, che possa succedere, soprattutto dopo molto tempo e magari accompagnato da una fase di stanca della coppia, non mi sembra sia una bestemmia. Cerchiamo di non essere estremisti.


 
reciprocità allora

ma non mi pare che la seconda parte della reciprocità tu l'abbia presa tanto bene


----------



## dave.one (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lo puoi immaginare: un tentato tradimento (non so ancora quanto tentato e basta). Sai lui cosa mi ha detto? "se capita un incidente di percorso dopo 18 anni ci si può stare!!"


Questo è avvilente: trattarti come se tutto fosse dovuto, anziché desiderato...
E la cosa per di più incazzosa è che, anche se (passami il termine) "accavallassi" le gambe per un bel po' di tempo con lui, non avrai mai la certezza che lui non vada altrove a.. gozzovigliare!


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Conversazione tipo:
> 
> Lui: ciao cara vado al lavoro e stasera non torno per cena.
> Lei: ok dove vai?
> ...



Non mi portare per il culo anche tu!!
Non intendevo davvero una cosa del genere, penso piuttosto ad un convegno di lavoro, lontano da casa.
E poi, per la cronaca, non è mai uscito da solo la sera in tutti gli anni di matrimonio. Siamo sempre insieme.
Non pensavo foste così bigotti!!


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> reciprocità allora
> 
> ma non mi pare che la seconda parte della reciprocità tu l'abbia presa tanto bene


Io ho solo detto che può succedere, che non è una cosa fuori dal mondo anzi, è molto umana. E mi pare che qui ne abbiamo ogni giorno una riprova, no?

Poi che la si prenda bene e la si prenda in quel posto, è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Blondiee (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma ho detto infatti alle mie condizioni che sarebbero le seguenti: scappatella più che occasionale e sporadica con una tipa che mai più rincontrerà. Sono le tipiche situazioni in cui l'uomo a stento ricorda il suo nome o la sua faccia (magari ricorda un'altra cosa, scusate ma mi è venuta così). Mio marito mi ha raccontato le sue scappatelle (sempre da fidanzato) fatte in questo modo e sinceramente non ho provato nè dolore nè rabbia. Allora, forse non sono normale io? O forse sono solo un po' più aperta di mente? Ma riflettiamo: cosa hanno tolto a me? Niente, non mi hanno mancato di rispetto, non sono state fatte per farmi del male, sono solo un "gioco" maschile che, devo ammettere, invidio anche un po' (perchè io non ne sarei proprio capace). Io la vedo così, sono sincera.
> La cosa che mi fa impazzire di dolore è invece la "storia" anche solo per sesso, quindi il corteggiamento e tutti quei comportamenti che si devono mettere in atto per raggiungere lo scopo finale: questo mi fa star male e morire di gelosia!





oceansize ha detto:


> Conversazione tipo:
> 
> *Lui: ciao cara vado al lavoro e stasera non torno per cena.*
> *Lei: ok dove vai?*
> ...


Carinissima!
esprime esattamente quello che intendo dire :up:

Cara Diletta, è giusto che ognuno scelga di seguire quello che più sente e se riesci a chiudere un occhio, ben venga, ...
quello che intendevo dire è che le attrazioni sessuali distolgono dalla propria storia d'amore...poi uno deve essere bravissimo a non mostrare calo di interesse...per non far soffrire la persona a cui si vuole bene veramente...consci che le attrazioni sono tutte belle, ma come si accendono, prima o poi si spengono....
prima o poi l'ormone calerà per tutti...e le cose che contano saranno altre...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma chi è sto' battipanni? Devo andare a rileggerlo! Io la penserei così in linea di massima, forse ho una mente maschile e sono un uomo mancato, ma il cuore è di una donna e non lo convinco. Ma perchè bisogna forzare la natura e violentare il nostro istinto? Non si potrebbe chiudere ogni tanto un occhio ed essere quindi più felici? L'ha detto anche un noto esponente della Chiesa


se a te va bene chi può ostacolarti?
credo che tuo marito ne sarebbe ben lieto 
(anche se togliendogli la trasgressione, lo privi di molto, ma se ne farà una ragione, vedrai)
anzi potresti essere il sogno di quasi qualunque uomo
in primis lothar e il conte ti faranno la standing ovation


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ti chiedo: perchè non dovrei credergli visto che è possibile che abbia veramente chiuso col matrimonio (che per noi è comunque una istituzione molto importante). Lo sbaglio commesso lo sta già maledicendo, come è ovvio che sia, ma dimmi, quali sarebbero le sue azioni che dimostrano il contrario perchè non riesco a capire...


Tu non le vedi perchè tu non le vuoi vedere, allora, per te il matrimonio è una istituzione importante, non lo sai per tuo marito, perchè prima di scoprire che lu voleva intratternersi con una bagascetta, di certo eri convinta anche che per lui era importante non mancarti di rispetto, forse sbaglio?
Allora, il matrimonio è solo un contratto che sancisce legalmente un dato di fatto che già esisteva, un legame, mi spieghi perchè prima del contratto lui poteva fare sesso con chi gli pareva (secondo la sua versione) e dopo tutto doveva cambiare? Mi spiace, ma un rapporto è un rapporto anche fuori dal matrimonio e lui sinceramente ti ha tradito, che sia dentro al matrimonio o no lo ha fatto e per motivi futili e stupidi. Poi aggiungo, lui stesso ha detto che dopo 18 anni una scappatella ci potrebbe stare...ma prima di sposarsi??? 
Ti sei sposata un Lothar, non lo vedi perchè sa fingere bene, ma pensati come la moglie di Lothar, lui va sempre da lei, ma intanto va avanti a cazzo e cazzotti!


----------



## Blondiee (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se a te va bene chi può ostacolarti?
> credo che tuo marito ne sarebbe ben lieto
> (anche se togliendogli la trasgressione, lo privi di molto, ma se ne farà una ragione, vedrai)
> anzi potresti essere il sogno di quasi qualunque uomo
> in primis lothar e il conte ti faranno la standing ovation


 
Io vorrei un uomo così permissivo, una Diletta al maschile...
ma non ce ne sono...è più facile trovare donne così....sigh...forse è un fattore culturale...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che arrivavi tu con le tue sentenze avvelenate! Non me ne volere ti prego, ma è da un po' che ti leggo e conosco la tua storia che ti ha incattivito. Capita un po' anche a me: sono diventata cinica e un po' bastarda. I miei bei principi morali, così indissolubili, sono andati a finire nel cesso, sono inasprita e non mi piaccio così. Quindi un po' ti capisco.
> 
> Ma ti chiedo: perchè non dovrei credergli visto che è possibile che abbia veramente chiuso col matrimonio (che per noi è comunque una istituzione molto importante). Lo sbaglio commesso lo sta già maledicendo, come è ovvio che sia, ma dimmi, *quali sarebbero le sue azioni che dimostrano il contrario perchè non riesco a capire*...


lo scivolone di cui parlavi e il fatto che facesse allusioni su fb alla sua ex (che anche se fosse roba passata - e non lo è del tutto altrimenti non si mettava in contatto - non è il top del rispetto per una moglie)


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non pensavo foste così bigotti!!


Togliendo l'essere bigotti o no, tuo marito è cosìm affidabile che il suo rating sarebbe peggio di quello della Grecia!!! Inaffidabile con tatuaggio sulla fronte! Che puoi tu non voglia perdere 18 anni della tua vita per colpa di un essere inaffidabile fai anche bene, ma evita quelle cazzate del genere Lothar, perchè allora dovresti anche tu andare fuori con ominidi e darti un poco da fare, come la prenderebbe lui??? per me ti direbbe che per l'uomo è normale  ma è diverso per la donna.
Diletta, si può vivere con una persona benissimo anche se non ci porta rispetto, basta sapersi dare un nome, zerbino!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho solo detto che può succedere, che non è una cosa fuori dal mondo anzi, è molto umana. E mi pare che qui ne abbiamo ogni giorno una riprova, no?
> 
> Poi che la si prenda bene e la si prenda in quel posto, è un altro paio di maniche.


ma andarlo a teorizzare alla moglie che ti ha appena sgamato è ...:unhappy:


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma andarlo a teorizzare alla moglie che ti ha appena sgamato è ...:unhappy:


Il silenzio in questi casi è d'oro.


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma andarlo a teorizzare alla moglie che ti ha appena sgamato è ...:unhappy:


è pessimo!!! Se non di più! Vieni sgamato??? Chiedi scusa, ti inginocchi, ti metti pur a strisciare, ma non dici tale stronzata megagalattica!!!


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Il silenzio in questi casi è d'oro.


Kid, silenzio e sguardo basso, se solo si alza si finisce stesi a terra.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non pensavo foste così bigotti!!


Non è questione di essere bigotti, capirai, qui dentro poi......

La tua soluzione non è fuori dal mondo, anzi, chissà quante ce ne sono di coppie che vivono in questo modo, e se tu pensi che per te possa essere funzionale, perchè no.......ma devi essere sincera con te stessa...quanto te la stai raccontando ? Quando una sera lui rientrerà tardi e a te ti verrà il tarlo del dubbio, riusciresti veramente a conviverci ?? Se la risposta è un onesto e sincero SI, allora fallo...chi ti dice di no.

Però una domanda mi piacerebbe fartela: cos'è che hai paura di perdere per accettare un compromesso così grande ?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma ho detto infatti alle mie condizioni che sarebbero le seguenti: scappatella più che occasionale e sporadica con una tipa che mai più rincontrerà. Sono le tipiche situazioni in cui l'uomo a stento ricorda il suo nome o la sua faccia (magari ricorda un'altra cosa, scusate ma mi è venuta così). Mio marito mi ha raccontato le sue scappatelle (sempre da fidanzato) fatte in questo modo e sinceramente non ho provato nè dolore nè rabbia. Allora, forse non sono normale io? O forse sono solo un po' più aperta di mente? Ma riflettiamo: cosa hanno tolto a me? Niente, non mi hanno mancato di rispetto, non sono state fatte per farmi del male, sono solo un "gioco" maschile che, devo ammettere, invidio anche un po' (perchè io non ne sarei proprio capace). Io la vedo così, sono sincera.
> La cosa che mi fa impazzire di dolore è invece la "storia" anche solo per sesso, quindi il corteggiamento e tutti quei comportamenti che si devono mettere in atto per raggiungere lo scopo finale: questo mi fa star male e morire di gelosia!


 
Ahahahaha,,,stasera lo propongo a mia moglie....cosi'basta celllulari segreti....la paura di essere beccati....chissa'cosa mi dice..Conte palesati,,tu che sai la situazione.....valigie per strada o randellate???
Scherzi a parte non mi piacerebbe,primo perche'vorrebbe dire che a mio moglie frega zero di me,secondo che varrebbe la regola anche per lei,terzo perche'se levi l'andrenalina il tradimento perde molto fascino, e non lo farei piu'.
Considerazione finale:la''storia''non dovrebbe accadere tra amanti,certo che scopare per scopare non tutti riescono,e sono cose che per quanto asettiche rimangono, cambiano la vita.
Insomma la seconda''lei''rimane in mente...spesso.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi portare per il culo anche tu!!
> Non intendevo davvero una cosa del genere, penso piuttosto ad un convegno di lavoro, lontano da casa.
> E poi, per la cronaca, *non è mai uscito da solo la sera in tutti gli anni di matrimonio. *Siamo sempre insieme.
> Non pensavo foste così bigotti!!


non significa nulla......parlo per esperienza


----------



## Blondiee (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ahahahaha,,,stasera lo propongo a mia moglie....cosi'basta celllulari segreti....la paura di essere beccati....chissa'cosa mi dice..Conte palesati,,tu che sai la situazione.....valigie per strada o randellate???
> Scherzi a parte non mi piacerebbe,primo perche'vorrebbe dire che a mio moglie frega zero di me,secondo che varrebbe la regola anche per lei,terzo perche'se levi l'andrenalina il tradimento perde molto fascino, e non lo farei piu'.
> Considerazione finale:la''storia''non dovrebbe accadere tra amanti,certo che scopare per scopare non tutti riescono,*e sono cose che per quanto asettiche rimangono, cambiano la vita.*
> *Insomma la seconda''lei''rimane in mente...spesso*.


Esattamente!! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ahahahaha,,,stasera lo propongo a mia moglie....cosi'basta celllulari segreti....la paura di essere beccati....chissa'cosa mi dice..Conte palesati,,tu che sai la situazione.....valigie per strada o randellate???
> Scherzi a parte non mi piacerebbe,primo perche'vorrebbe dire che a mio moglie frega zero di me,secondo che varrebbe la regola anche per lei,terzo perche'se levi l'andrenalina il tradimento perde molto fascino, e non lo farei piu'.
> Considerazione finale:la''storia''non dovrebbe accadere tra amanti,certo che scopare per scopare non tutti riescono,e sono cose che per quanto asettiche rimangono, cambiano la vita.
> Insomma la seconda''lei''rimane in mente...spesso.


 
ussignur



mettete i cappotti che mò nevica

:confuso:

IO

:confuso:

LO

:confuso:


QUOTO

:sonar::sonar::sonar:

(oggi succedon cose che .... )

PS 
comunque pare che lei si impegnerebbe alla non reciprocità


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> PS
> comunque pare che lei si impegnerebbe alla non reciprocità


E no!!!! Così non vale, i patti devono essere o tutti e due o nessuno, anche se ad uno dei due non va!! Scommettiamo che il traditore si ferma per sempre??? C'è una cosa che disturba assai un traditore...di non essere l'unico nella coppia! :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ussignur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ieri ho tolto le catene da baule....le rimetto!!!:rotfl::rotfl:
 la saggezza di Lothar come vedi e'grande..ciao Amoremio...buon proseguimento...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ahahahaha,,,stasera lo propongo a mia moglie....cosi'basta celllulari segreti....la paura di essere beccati....chissa'cosa mi dice..Conte palesati,,tu che sai la situazione.....valigie per strada o randellate???
> Scherzi a parte non mi piacerebbe,primo perche'vorrebbe dire che a mio moglie frega zero di me,secondo che varrebbe la regola anche per lei,terzo perche'se levi l'andrenalina il tradimento perde molto fascino, e non lo farei piu'.
> Considerazione finale:la''storia''non dovrebbe accadere tra amanti,certo che scopare per scopare non tutti riescono,e sono cose che per quanto asettiche rimangono, cambiano la vita.
> Insomma la seconda''lei''rimane in mente...spesso.


Alla fine me sa che si diventa pure impotenti...

ad un mio amico e' successo....

Inseminator...:mrgreen:

un traditore seriale da guinness col beneplacito della mugghiera Testimone di Geova che avra' scopato 3 volte giusto per rimanere incinta dei 3 figli....

beh dopo anni ed anni di sta vita, l'anno scorso lo incontro e me fa:

Enzo, ho conosciuto una russa di 1,80m e (omissis)... se vuoi te la faccio conoscere perche' tanto non ho piu' un cazzo da metterle dentro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: per i lettori, ho gentilmente declinato l'offerta...pero' sto ancora a ride...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma chi è sto' battipanni? Devo andare a rileggerlo! Io la penserei così in linea di massima, forse ho una mente maschile e sono un uomo mancato, ma il cuore è di una donna e non lo convinco. Ma perchè bisogna forzare la natura e violentare il nostro istinto? Non si potrebbe chiudere ogni tanto un occhio ed essere quindi più felici? L'ha detto anche un noto esponente della Chiesa


Io credo che devi decidere di testa tua in base a quello che senti. Mi ritrovo in te sul fatto che a un tradimento "solo sessuale" si può passare sopra. Mi e' capitato, e' fastidioso, ma sono altre le cose che contano. Naturalmente bisogna vedere come lui si fa perdonare, quando dimostra di amare, quanto spesso ha tradito... Ma credo che questo modo di comprensione mia nei suoi confronti dovrebbe valere anche per me stessa. Per lui deve essere chiaro "ok ora non m'interessa tradirti, pero' sta bene attento perché potrebbe capitare anche a me di voler seguire le mie pulsioni... e se accade affari tuoi".


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ussignur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cominciano a cadere i primi fiocchi di neve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sabina (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ussignur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui è amabile, *ma è come è sempre stato. *Io non mi sono mai accorta di nulla perchè lui è sempre lo stesso. Ma se decido di continuare la mia strada con lui voglio riuscire a cambiare il mio atteggiamento mentale, è questa la mia sfida: voglio cioè arrivare al punto che una sua scappatella (fatta però come dico io) non significhi proprio nulla per me. Cosa ne pensi? E' un pensiero troppo oltre? Così facendo, non soffrirei più e il nostro amore sarebbe salvo, perchè il nostro è veramente, ma lo dico davvero, un grande grande amore. Anche per lui (ora qualcuno si metterà a ridere), ma è così.


Se va bene a te, e ci stai dentro, perchè no?

ps ovviamente deve essere reciproco però


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se va bene a te, e ci stai dentro, perchè no?
> 
> ps ovviamente deve essere reciproco però


ma se lei non la vuole la reciprocità
e le sta bene tutto il resto?
lo stesso: perchè no?

solo che esprimo perplessità sulla tenuta del sistema


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se lei non la vuole la reciprocità
> e le sta bene tutto il resto?
> lo stesso: perchè no?
> 
> solo che esprimo perplessità sulla tenuta del sistema


La esprimo anch'io. Però sarei curiosa di vedere la reazione del marito. Ah, e col cavolo che cenetta preparata, panni lavati e stirati ecc.ecc. Tutto condiviso a sto punto.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La esprimo anch'io. Però sarei curiosa di vedere la reazione del marito. Ah, e col cavolo che cenetta preparata, panni lavati e stirati ecc.ecc. Tutto condiviso a sto punto.


ma vedi che non capisci il senso della proposta di diletta?

l'UNICA modifica al loro menage sarebbe che lui può togliersi qualche sfizio, purchè con discrezione


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma vedi che non capisci il senso della proposta di diletta?
> 
> l'UNICA modifica al loro menage sarebbe che lui può togliersi qualche sfizio, purchè con discrezione


Tanto per farsi venire l'esaurimento nervoso e fargli il terzo grado quando rientra da qualche appuntamento? Per carità...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tanto per farsi venire l'esaurimento nervoso e fargli il terzo grado quando rientra da qualche appuntamento? Per carità...


penso che per la discrezione valga la reciprocità 
lui non glielo fa sotto il naso
lei non chiede


----------



## Sabina (6 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La esprimo anch'io. Però sarei curiosa di vedere la reazione del marito. Ah, e col cavolo che cenetta preparata, panni lavati e stirati ecc.ecc. Tutto condiviso a sto punto.



Quoto! :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> penso che per la discrezione valga la reciprocità
> lui non glielo fa sotto il naso
> lei non chiede


 
Così è ottimo.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...infatti mi sto rodendo dalla rabbia e vorrei rendergli "pan per focaccia" così proverebbe quello che sto provando io! Ma non ne sono capace, accidenti a me!


Non è detto sai che proverebbe quello che stai provando te eh? Non è detto...potrebbe anche riderci sopra...


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu non le vedi perchè tu non le vuoi vedere, allora, per te il matrimonio è una istituzione importante, non lo sai per tuo marito, perchè prima di scoprire che lu voleva intratternersi con una bagascetta, di certo eri convinta anche che per lui era importante non mancarti di rispetto, forse sbaglio?
> Allora, il matrimonio è solo un contratto che sancisce legalmente un dato di fatto che già esisteva, un legame, mi spieghi perchè prima del contratto lui poteva fare sesso con chi gli pareva (secondo la sua versione) e dopo tutto doveva cambiare? Mi spiace, ma un rapporto è un rapporto anche fuori dal matrimonio e lui sinceramente ti ha tradito, che sia dentro al matrimonio o no lo ha fatto e per motivi futili e stupidi. Poi aggiungo, lui stesso ha detto che dopo 18 anni una scappatella ci potrebbe stare...ma prima di sposarsi???
> Ti sei sposata un Lothar, non lo vedi perchè sa fingere bene, ma pensati come la moglie di Lothar, lui va sempre da lei, ma intanto va avanti a cazzo e cazzotti!



Anche per me il rispetto ci deve essere sia prima che dopo, ma sulla bilancia bisogna mettere anche gli aspetti positivi perchè una persona va giudicata in base a come si comporta con il partner, cioè io, e ti posso dire che è stato sempre così attento ai miei bisogni prima e dopo il matrimonio, e a quelli della famiglia dopo. E' per questo che conoscere il suo lato oscuro è stato così deludente per me perchè non me lo sarei mai immaginato.
Comunque so che il matrimonio può essere davvero l'inizio di un nuovo impegno basato sulla serietà per molti, quindi perchè non potrebbe valere per lui?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche per me il rispetto ci deve essere sia prima che dopo, ma sulla bilancia bisogna mettere anche gli aspetti positivi perchè una persona va giudicata in base a come si comporta con il partner, cioè io, e ti posso dire che è stato sempre così attento ai miei bisogni prima e dopo il matrimonio, e a quelli della famiglia dopo. E' per questo che conoscere il suo lato oscuro è stato così deludente per me perchè non me lo sarei mai immaginato.
> Comunque so che il matrimonio può essere davvero l'inizio di un nuovo impegno basato sulla serietà per molti, *quindi perchè non potrebbe valere per lui?*


Se, ancora co' la scivolata scoperta...

SVEGLIAAAAA!!!..la zuppa le' cott'..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque certi uomini sono dei fenomeni, veramente dei fenomi.
> 
> Ti fanno credere di essere il migliore degli uomini, tanto da credere di essere sposata con la _magia_, di essere parte di qualcosa di _unico_, e poi si scopre che invece si stà insieme da anni con il classico uomo che la sera al bar con gli amici se ne esce con frasi del tipo: "Aaaahhh per me con le donne funzionano solo cazzo e cazzotti". E tutti giù a ridere e a darsi di gomito.
> 
> Diletta, questo non è riferito esplicitamente alla tua situazione ma è più una mia riflessione personale.


Ecco bravo...
Ma siccome per me il mondo è dicotomico: sono loro dei maestri incantadone o le mogli delle povere ingenuotte?
Tuba, sono sempre stato criticato perchè io verifico: non sono capace di credere alle parole degli altri...io guardo sempre e solo ai fatti e ai frutti degli alberi.
In questo posso dirti che in tanti anni di matrimonio ho visto mia moglie ridere in faccia a più di un uomo...difronte alle sue belle paroline: lei mi ha sempre detto: sei un uomo: due braccia e due gambe, tutto il resto è in più.

Perchè si ha bisogno di idealizzare l'altro?
Non è più intelligente conoscerlo? Esperirlo?
E prendergli le misure?
Trarne le debite conseguenze?


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere bigotti, capirai, qui dentro poi......
> 
> La tua soluzione non è fuori dal mondo, anzi, chissà quante ce ne sono di coppie che vivono in questo modo, e se tu pensi che per te possa essere funzionale, perchè no.......ma devi essere sincera con te stessa...quanto te la stai raccontando ? Quando una sera lui rientrerà tardi e a te ti verrà il tarlo del dubbio, riusciresti veramente a conviverci ?? Se la risposta è un onesto e sincero SI, allora fallo...chi ti dice di no.
> 
> Però una domanda mi piacerebbe fartela: cos'è che hai paura di perdere per accettare un compromesso così grande ?



Forse ho dato un'idea di me sbagliata e fuorviante. Non sono così spregiudicata, sto solo cercando faticosamente una strada per salvare il mio matrimonio, ma vorrei chiedere a voi tutti una cosa e siate sinceri: chi di voi per una scappatella manderebbe all'aria il proprio matrimonio, se di buon matrimonio si tratta? Io non lo farei, il mio caso è un po' più complicato però, perchè c'è dell'altro e sommato tutto insieme...

Per risponderti ti dico che tutto quello che ho ipotizzato rimane confinato nella mia mente e non so che effetti potrebbe avere se realizzato. Sono solo tanto confusa ed è per questo che ho chiesto le vostre opinioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche per me il rispetto ci deve essere sia prima che dopo, ma sulla bilancia bisogna mettere anche gli aspetti positivi perchè una persona va giudicata in base a come si comporta con il partner, cioè io, e ti posso dire che è stato sempre così attento ai miei bisogni prima e dopo il matrimonio, e a quelli della famiglia dopo. E' per questo che conoscere il suo lato oscuro è stato così deludente per me perchè non me lo sarei mai immaginato.
> *Comunque so che il matrimonio può essere davvero l'inizio di un nuovo impegno basato sulla serietà per molti, quindi perchè non potrebbe valere per lui?*


 
Mia cara, che ti interessa sapere cosa vale per gli altri?

Pensa a cosa vale per te.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Forse ho dato un'idea di me sbagliata e fuorviante. Non sono così spregiudicata, sto solo cercando faticosamente una strada per salvare il mio matrimonio, ma vorrei chiedere a voi tutti una cosa e siate sinceri: chi di voi per una scappatella manderebbe all'aria il proprio matrimonio, se di buon matrimonio si tratta? Io non lo farei, il mio caso è un po' più complicato però, perchè c'è dell'altro e sommato tutto insieme...
> 
> Per risponderti ti dico che *tutto quello che ho ipotizzato rimane confinato nella mia mente *e non so che effetti potrebbe avere se realizzato. Sono solo tanto confusa ed è per questo che ho chiesto le vostre opinioni.


Ma fai uscire pure fuori all'aria quelle cazzate e tira lo sciacquone senza pensarci piu'...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> non voglio pensare che mio marito sia tipo Lothar perchè lo mando subito in quel posto! (quando è troppo è troppo...)
> Sto anche pensando a un'altra cosa (e qui qualcuno ammalato di bigottismo, si potrebbe scandalizzare un pochino): se si ama davvero perchè non ammettere il fatto che la monogamia non è naturale e permettere quindi alla persona amata qualche distrazione? Se è vero che è solo sesso senza nessun tipo di coinvolgimento sentimentale, sarebbe così grave? Non sarebbe forse l'espressione di un amore all'ennesima potenza? Io non voglio che lui abbia rimpianti, se mai rimorsi. Questo me lo dice la ragione, ma ho già detto che il cuore non ci dialoga insieme, forse il problema è tutto qui.


Spiegalo a Daniele eh?
Sbagli solo i termini...la monogamia è una cosa, e riguarda il matrimonio, la concessione delle distrazioni riguarda un'altra sfera...
Io penso che una brava moglie..."conosce" suo marito...e si dice, dato che lui è fatto così...di sicuro qualche mattana ne avrà combinata.
No, fidati, se io fossi lui, nessun rimorso è possibile: nessuno.
Ma rimpianti si...anch'io ne ho tanti dentro. Per non essere riuscito ad essere un uomo migliore di quel che sono stato.
Mi sono disimpegnato perchè il gioco non valeva la candela, ma posso anche dirti, che dopo 18 anni di matrimonio si ha una certezza dentro...lui si dice...ma dove vuoi che vada mia moglie senza di me?
Vuoi dargli uno scrollone?
Dimostragli che tu vivi meglio senza di lui.
Prendi armi e bagagli e vai via...ehi concordandolo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ok che lo ami sopra ogni cosa, ma la tua dignità dove la metti? Ma soprattutto, lui come si comporta? Con te fa il pentito e magari al bar dà di gomito agli amici dicendo che è tutto apposto? in puro stile lothar...


Ragazzi lo sapevo...oramai Lothar è una leggenda vivente per questo forum :up::up::up:
Ci voleva un personaggio del genere...ci voleva...:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Forse ho dato un'idea di me sbagliata e fuorviante. Non sono così spregiudicata, sto solo cercando faticosamente una strada per salvare il mio matrimonio, ma vorrei chiedere a voi tutti una cosa e siate sinceri: chi di voi per una scappatella manderebbe all'aria il proprio matrimonio, se di buon matrimonio si tratta? Io non lo farei, *il mio caso è un po' più complicato però, perchè c'è dell'altro e sommato tutto insieme...*
> 
> Per risponderti ti dico che tutto quello che ho ipotizzato rimane confinato nella mia mente e non so che effetti potrebbe avere se realizzato. Sono solo tanto confusa ed è per questo che ho chiesto le vostre opinioni.


 
E' questo l'errore,pensare che il tuo caso sia diverso, complicato, articolato in modo tale da giustificare questo e quello.

*Vuoi* salvare il tuo matrimonio?
Dì a tuo marito che il passato è passato e non ti interessa più.
Che i suoi racconti non compromettono niente tra di voi.
Poi però dovrà essere così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragazzi lo sapevo...oramai Lothar è una *leggenda vivente* per questo forum :up::up::up:
> Ci voleva un personaggio del genere...ci voleva...:up:


 
Direi più una macchietta.


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io credo che devi decidere di testa tua in base a quello che senti. contanMi ritrovo in te sul fatto che a un tradimento "solo sessuale" si può passare sopra. Mi e' capitato, e' fastidioso, ma sono altre le cose che o. Naturalmente bisogna vedere come lui si fa perdonare, quando dimostra di amare, quanto spesso ha tradito... Ma credo che questo modo di comprensione mia nei suoi confronti dovrebbe valere anche per me stessa. Per lui deve essere chiaro "ok ora non m'interessa tradirti, pero' sta bene attento perché potrebbe capitare anche a me di voler seguire le mie pulsioni... e se accade affari tuoi".



Meno male che qualcuno è d'accordo con me, sono altre le cose che contano.

Naturalmente la comprensione deve essere reciproca, ciò che lui teme è che mi possa innamorare di qualcun altro per la delusione che mi ha arrecato, per la scappatella di sesso sa che non sono il tipo (ma mai dire mai)


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui è amabile, *ma è come è sempre stato. *Io non mi sono mai accorta di nulla perchè lui è sempre lo stesso. Ma se decido di continuare la mia strada con lui voglio riuscire a cambiare il mio atteggiamento mentale, è questa la mia sfida: voglio cioè arrivare al punto che una sua scappatella (fatta però come dico io) non significhi proprio nulla per me. Cosa ne pensi? E' un pensiero troppo oltre? Così facendo, non soffrirei più e il nostro amore sarebbe salvo, perchè il nostro è veramente, ma lo dico davvero, un grande grande amore. Anche per lui (ora qualcuno si metterà a ridere), ma è così.


Brava.:up::up::up:
Questo per me è l'Amore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Meno male che qualcuno è d'accordo con me, sono altre le cose che contano.
> 
> Naturalmente la comprensione deve essere reciproca, *ciò che lui teme è che mi possa innamorare di qualcun altro per la delusione che mi ha arrecato*, per la scappatella di sesso sa che non sono il tipo (ma mai dire mai)


 
Ma cos'ha nella testa tuo marito?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava.:up::up::up:
> Questo per me è l'Amore.


 
Ma che stai a dire Conte?

Ok, questo è l'amore per te, non discuto.

Se mio marito mi dicesse: fai pure e scappatelle, ma come dico io....

lo sai che cartone si prende?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma ho detto infatti alle mie condizioni che sarebbero le seguenti: scappatella più che occasionale e sporadica con una tipa che mai più  rincontrerà. Sono le tipiche situazioni in cui l'uomo a stento ricorda il suo nome o la sua faccia (magari ricorda un'altra cosa, scusate ma mi è venuta così). Mio marito mi ha raccontato le sue scappatelle (sempre da fidanzato) fatte in questo modo e sinceramente non ho provato nè dolore nè rabbia. Allora, forse non sono normale io? O forse sono solo un po' più aperta di mente? Ma riflettiamo: cosa hanno tolto a me? Niente, non mi hanno mancato di rispetto, non sono state fatte per farmi del male, sono solo un "gioco" maschile che, devo ammettere, invidio anche un po' (perchè io non ne sarei proprio capace). Io la vedo così, sono sincera.
> La cosa che mi fa impazzire di dolore è invece la "storia" anche solo per sesso, quindi il corteggiamento e tutti quei comportamenti che si devono mettere in atto per raggiungere lo scopo finale: questo mi fa star male e morire di gelosia!


Sai che fai molti discorsi simili a quelli di mia moglie?
Lei conosce molto bene, penso meglio di chiunque altra, perchè con la convivenza non scappi, il mio lato tristo. 
Ora ti faccio una domanda.
Scegli.
Cosa avresti preferito: un marito che non ti guarda, che ti trascura, che non ti fa godere come una pazza a letto, che è un perdente, un incapace, che gioca, beve, non ha voglia di lavorare, non si assume responsabilità ed è attaccato a te come un bimbo al seno di sua madre...
O un marito...diciamo...un po' gogliardico?
Guarda te lo dico con il cuore in mano...da quel che descrivi...si le sue sono proprio le famose botte di allegria...con donnine allegre...fidati...se tu il giorno dopo gli chiedi...com'era vestita la tipa? Non se lo ricorderà. 
Tu potresti solo averne dei vantaggi eh? 
Mettiti sempre in gioco e in sana competizione...e lui sceglierà sempre te. Sempre. Sempre.
Chi è che non ti dice, che lui, ti abbia solo lasciato fuori da un suo aspetto personale? 
Ti ha forse fatto mancare qualcosa? A parte di essere colpevole del fatto che gli piacciono da matti le donne? Eh?
Ascoltami...
Lui è sempre stato lo stesso: lui è fatto così.


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La esprimo anch'io. Però sarei curiosa di vedere la reazione del marito. Ah, e col cavolo che cenetta preparata, panni lavati e stirati ecc.ecc. Tutto condiviso a sto punto.



Purtroppo devo sfatare anche questa situazione: non è che io non faccia nulla tutto il giorno, ma devo dire per onor del vero che lui mi aiuta parecchio in casa, specie in cucina, forse allora in questa vita tutto non si può avere e mi devo accontentare...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che stai a dire Conte?
> 
> Ok, questo è l'amore per te, non discuto.
> 
> ...


Sicura?
Guarda Diana in Tinto Brass e impara...
Con i mariti se li vuoi tenere: si fa così.
Mettiti a schiacciare tuo marito e ti garantisco che un giorno lui ti manderà a cagare. Questa legge è universale.
Da tutto quel che scrivi, tuo marito è un UOMO.
Casomai ti dice...fatti le scappatelle e non rompere il cazzo a me. 
No?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che fai molti discorsi simili a quelli di mia moglie?
> Lei conosce molto bene, penso meglio di chiunque altra, perchè con la convivenza non scappi, il mio lato tristo.
> Ora ti faccio una domanda.
> Scegli.
> ...


Stasera devi aver esagerato col bottiglione....

record personale de stronzate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi portare per il culo anche tu!!
> Non intendevo davvero una cosa del genere, penso piuttosto ad un convegno di lavoro, lontano da casa.
> E poi, per la cronaca, non è mai uscito da solo la sera in tutti gli anni di matrimonio. Siamo sempre insieme.
> Non pensavo foste così bigotti!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...non tutti eh?
Ci sono addirittura i trigotti, qui dentro eh?
Io invece ti ammiro molto e mi affascini...come donna...
Lui è geloso e possessivo con te? Come si comporta se si avvicinano a te altri uomini?
Ti dà per scontata?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo devo sfatare anche questa situazione: non è che io non faccia nulla tutto il giorno, ma devo dire per onor del vero che lui mi aiuta parecchio in casa, specie in cucina, forse allora in questa vita tutto non si può avere e mi devo accontentare...


A beh, se te "spolvera" di tanto in tanto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spiegalo a Daniele eh?
> Sbagli solo i termini...la monogamia è una cosa, e riguarda il matrimonio, la concessione delle distrazioni riguarda un'altra sfera...
> Io penso che una brava moglie..."conosce" suo marito...e si dice, dato che lui è fatto così...di sicuro qualche mattana ne avrà combinata.
> No, fidati, se io fossi lui, nessun rimorso è possibile: nessuno.
> ...



Mi spieghi caro conte la storia dell'altra sfera? Tutto parte dalla promessa di essere fedeli, quindi monogami. Hai ragione: mi ha detto che non ha rimorsi perchè aveva bisogno di fare quelle esperienze (e qui concordo con lui, magari le avessi fatte anch'io) la fregatura è che dovevano restare segrete per sempre!! Dici davvero che lui pensa così di me?  Allora glielo faccio vedere io!
Però non lascio la casa, e che sono scema?


----------



## Niko74 (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma ho detto infatti alle mie condizioni che sarebbero le seguenti: scappatella più che occasionale e sporadica con una tipa che mai più rincontrerà. *Sono le tipiche situazioni in cui l'uomo a stento ricorda il suo nome o la sua faccia (magari ricorda un'altra cosa, scusate ma mi è venuta così).* Mio marito mi ha raccontato le sue scappatelle (sempre da fidanzato) fatte in questo modo e sinceramente non ho provato nè dolore nè rabbia. Allora, forse non sono normale io? O forse sono solo un po' più aperta di mente? Ma riflettiamo: cosa hanno tolto a me? Niente, non mi hanno mancato di rispetto, non sono state fatte per farmi del male, sono solo un "gioco" maschile che, devo ammettere, invidio anche un po' (perchè io non ne sarei proprio capace). Io la vedo così, sono sincera.
> La cosa che mi fa impazzire di dolore è invece la "storia" anche solo per sesso, quindi il corteggiamento e tutti quei comportamenti che si devono mettere in atto per raggiungere lo scopo finale: questo mi fa star male e morire di gelosia!


Eeehhh purtroppo per te questo non è per nulla vero  Ti piacerebbe fosse cosi, ma quando uno fa una cosa fidati che, se è normale, sa perfettamente quello che fa.

Per il fatto che non ti abbia mancato di rispetto con le scappatelle...boh...non riesco a capire il tuo modo di pensare...ti ha fatto piacere


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi caro conte la storia dell'altra sfera? Tutto parte dalla promessa di essere fedeli, quindi monogami. Hai ragione: mi ha detto che non ha rimorsi perchè aveva bisogno di fare quelle esperienze (e qui concordo con lui, magari le avessi fatte anch'io) la fregatura è che dovevano restare segrete per sempre!! Dici davvero che lui pensa così di me? * Allora glielo faccio vedere io!
> Però non lascio la casa, e che sono scema*?


Brava fagli la guera....

ao' te in quel caso hai perso in partenza...

o abbozzi o te ne vai...


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mia cara, che ti interessa sapere cosa vale per gli altri?
> 
> Pensa a cosa vale per te.


Cara, ma io so da sempre cosa vale per me (tantissimo) altrimenti non sarei qui a parlarne, so già cosa avrei fatto d'istinto, prova ad immaginare...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara, ma io so da sempre cosa vale per me (tantissimo) altrimenti non sarei qui a parlarne, so già cosa avrei fatto d'istinto, prova ad immaginare...


Se come no....

Cara lei, invece sei persa nella nebbia...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Scusami...ma ci vedo una contraddizione....capisco che certe parole sembrano più rassicuranti di altre...
> 
> ma
> scappatella con una persona di cui non ricordi nè nome nè faccia mi sembra una cosa raccontata per non far soffrire il proprio consorte...altrimenti cosa la fai a fare una sc o pata con una persona che non ha volto e sex appeal degni di essere ricordati?
> ...


Senti se io sono innamorato di una donna...mi ricostruisco nella testa e dentro il mio cuore...tutto quel che riesco a raspare di lei...se fossi un pittore...saprei farne un ritratto quasi fotografico...è proprio "come è fatta" a prenderti un casino...
In certe storie invece non ti ricordi nemmeno come sono partite eh? Sono capitate...
Poi caspita...non ci si sente più, non ci si vede più...
Però se voglio essere un bastardo...posso raccontarti di tutto e di più...oh cara sapessi che immani porcate...e come ho goduto...ah come mi ha baciato...altro che te...e non ti dico che chiappe sode...che sensazione di pienezza nel prenderla...
Guarda ti faccio un esempio...mi sforzo e di una mia mattana ti dico cosa mi ricordo...solo...i suoi capelli...lei molto più grande di me...che si china sul mio volto per baciarmi...e un particolare della sua biancheria intima...tutto lì...
Invece se tu mi dici...ehi Pincy...ti ricordi il primo bacio passionale che hai avuto da una donna? Uauuuuuuuuuuuuuu...di quello so dirti anche il profumo dell'aria di quella sera, la situazione, come accadde...ecc.ecc..ecc..
Perchè io amo recuperare con il ricordo tutto quello che è stato importante e fondamentale per me...
E non bisogna ingigantire il fenomeno...cavoli...se avessi una moglie che viene lì a farmi scenate...se le mie mattane sono state x...in una sera le faccio diventare cento volte più gigantesche...pur che la pianti di andare a ravanare nelle mie robe.


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi portare per il culo anche tu!!
> Non intendevo davvero una cosa del genere, penso piuttosto ad un convegno di lavoro, lontano da casa.
> E poi, per la cronaca, non è mai uscito da solo la sera in tutti gli anni di matrimonio. Siamo sempre insieme.
> Non pensavo foste così bigotti!!


io ero serissima veramente 
volevo capire come si sarebbero svolte praticamente queste scappatelle programmate.
 Se invece preferisci far finta di non sapere e fidarti che lui abbia scapatelle solo di sesso basta che poi con te è quello di prima, nulla da eccepire, sei tu che poi devi stare serena in questa situazione.
 Io non ci riuscirei, o perlomeno mi prenderei anch'io delle libertà, sempre senza far mancare niente a lui. 
Sempre se ne vale la pena e nel tuo caso mi sembra di capire che per te vale.
Non è che qui siamo bigotti, solo che io per prima cosa non credo che le scappatelle si siano fermate col "sì" e secondo non mi fiderei manco un po'. 
Ma io sono io e tu sei tu, cerco solo di capire e di farti ragionare su quanto quello che tu immagini sia davvero possibile. 
Perché poi nella situazione che sceglierai di seguire ci dovrai vivere tu  
E francamente mi sembra passato troppo poco tempo per chiudere tutto in un cassetto e prendere la prima strada che si figura all'orizzonte...

Se venissi a scoprire che lui pure stando a casa con te ad aiutarti, uscendo e condividendo con te la vita e la famiglia, tutte le pause pranzo (negli ultimi 18 anni e più)  si scopava la segretaria, come reagiresti? Ti fideresti ancora?
Ho volutamente esagerato, ma è uno scenario possibile. E scusami per la crudezza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara, ma io so da sempre cosa vale per me (tantissimo) altrimenti non sarei qui a parlarne, so già cosa avrei fatto d'istinto, prova ad immaginare...


 
Scusa, mi sono spiegata male.

Intendevo: non pensare alle cose che valgono (=sono importanti) per gli altri.
Concentrati su quello che è importante per te.

Se per te il valore più alto è preservare e mandare avanti  il tuo matrimonio, agisci di conseguenza.


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' questo l'errore,pensare che il tuo caso sia diverso, complicato, articolato in modo tale da giustificare questo e quello.
> 
> *Vuoi* *salvare il tuo matrimonio?
> Dì a tuo marito che il passato è passato e non ti interessa più.
> ...





D'accordissimo con te: è esattamente quello che gli avevo detto e mi ero riproposta di fare, non capisco neanch'io cosa  stia succedendo nella mia testa: riprovo la stessa rabbia e la stessa tristezza dei primi momenti, e lui è completamente destabilizzato dal mio comportamento.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ahahahaha,,,stasera lo propongo a mia moglie....cosi'basta celllulari segreti....la paura di essere beccati....chissa'cosa mi dice..Conte palesati,,tu che sai la situazione.....valigie per strada o randellate???
> Scherzi a parte non mi piacerebbe,primo perche'vorrebbe dire che a mio moglie frega zero di me,secondo che varrebbe la regola anche per lei,terzo perche'se levi l'andrenalina il tradimento perde molto fascino, e non lo farei piu'.
> Considerazione finale:la''storia''non dovrebbe accadere tra amanti,certo che scopare per scopare non tutti riescono,e sono cose che per quanto asettiche rimangono, cambiano la vita.
> Insomma la seconda''lei''rimane in mente...spesso.


Fammi bere un caffè con tua moglie...
Poi ti dico...le tre risposte:
a) Valige per strada
b) Randellate
c) Terza opzione..." Maddai scemo...sono sua moglie ho sempre capito come è mio marito...è che a posta facevo finta di non vedere no?"...

Però hai aperto una grande riflessione...
Tanti traditi non riescono a distinguere tra botta di allegria...e relazione sentimentale stabile con un'altra persona eh?
Cioè DIletta scegli...
Eì meglio scoprire che tuo marito non è mai stato un santarellino tutto ciccicoccò e puccipucci con la moglie, e un tipo un po' come dire...donnaiolo...
O scoprire che in 18 anni non ti ha mai amato...perchè ha vissuto 15 anni di relazione con un'altra donna?
Cosa è più difficile per un uomo...dire...
Si ok...mi sono fatto scopate extra...dai cosa vuoi che sia...
O dire...NON TI HO MAI AMATO...perchè il mio cuore era di un'altra?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa, mi sono spiegata male.
> 
> Intendevo: non pensare alle cose che valgono (=sono importanti) per gli altri.
> Concentrati su quello che è importante per te.
> ...


MasterCard serie Gold...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu non le vedi perchè tu non le vuoi vedere, allora, per te il matrimonio è una istituzione importante, non lo sai per tuo marito, perchè prima di scoprire che lu voleva intratternersi con una bagascetta, di certo eri convinta anche che per lui era importante non mancarti di rispetto, forse sbaglio?
> Allora, il matrimonio è solo un contratto che sancisce legalmente un dato di fatto che già esisteva, un legame, mi spieghi perchè prima del contratto lui poteva fare sesso con chi gli pareva (secondo la sua versione) e dopo tutto doveva cambiare? Mi spiace, ma un rapporto è un rapporto anche fuori dal matrimonio e lui sinceramente ti ha tradito, che sia dentro al matrimonio o no lo ha fatto e per motivi futili e stupidi. Poi aggiungo, lui stesso ha detto che dopo 18 anni una scappatella ci potrebbe stare...ma prima di sposarsi???
> Ti sei sposata un Lothar, non lo vedi perchè sa fingere bene, ma pensati come la moglie di Lothar, lui va sempre da lei, ma intanto va avanti a cazzo e cazzotti!


Scemo Diletta se ne fotte del matrimonio eh?
A una donna preme la sua storia d'amore con quest'uomo, capisci?
Il matrimonio tante volte è solo uno scudo per ripararsi dai guai...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ussignur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visto maestrina di paese?
Visto quanta strada fate con i pregiudizi e i giudizi sulle persone?
Ti sei premunita di vedere se Lothar è proprio come appariva in prima istanza sul forum?
Visto?
Due o tre dritte del Conte...e guarda che damerino eh?
Continua sempre a pensare che il mondo sia come lo vedi tu...e a ritenerti infallibile sulla valutazione delle persone...
Visto?
Ciupa desso...ciupa...miacara!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> MasterCard serie Gold...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Dici?

A me sembra che Diletta esprima concetti tanto romantici....quelli di cui non sono capace io, tanto per capirci....


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> A me sembra che Diletta esprima concetti tanto romantici....quelli di cui non sono capace io, tanto per capirci....


Nel tenersi un uomo in quel modo io tanto romanticismo nun lo vedo...

pero' so' miope...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che fai molti discorsi simili a quelli di mia moglie?
> Lei conosce molto bene, penso meglio di chiunque altra, perchè con la convivenza non scappi, il mio lato tristo.
> Ora ti faccio una domanda.
> Scegli.
> ...



...non ci posso credere, mi sembra di sentir parlare mio marito! E' vero, non mi ha fatto mai mancare nulla, ma non riesco a non pensare che non mi doveva fare tutte quelle cose...Anche lui dice che è sempre stato lo stesso, io i complimenti per la sua abilità glieli ho comunque già fatti. E' tutto vero,  compreso il calo di memoria del giorno dopo.
Ho solo paura che l'amore che sento per lui vada scemando...perchè io non sono affatto di ferro, anche se l'immagine che posso dare è un po' questa.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' questo l'errore,pensare che il tuo caso sia diverso, complicato, articolato in modo tale da giustificare questo e quello.
> 
> *Vuoi* salvare il tuo matrimonio?
> Dì a tuo marito che il passato è passato e non ti interessa più.
> ...


BRAVISSIMA.
Stavolta si...
Questa me la stampo dentro...
Il passato è passato e non mi interessa più.
Tu tienimi eh? Che ogni tanto come sai...svalvolo


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Stasera devi aver esagerato col bottiglione....
> 
> record personale de stronzate...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



*ma che stronzate e bottiglione, il conte non è mai stato così lucido come stasera. Ci ha proprio azzeccato, te lo dico io!*


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Direi più una macchietta.


Beh Contessa...che ce ne facciamo di un forum monocolore?
Più bello leggere diverse forme di espressione no?
Insomma dai...
Insomma ti parlo in codice: Lothar è un bagolon, non è uno sporco maschilista...è che dal suo punto di vista vede certe cose dell'universo femminile...ma sa il fatto suo...fidati.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *ma che stronzate e bottiglione, il conte non è mai stato così lucido come stasera. Ci ha proprio azzeccato, te lo dico io!*


m'hai convinto....:mrgreen:

te me pari pure un fake pensa un po'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa, mi sono spiegata male.
> 
> Intendevo: non pensare alle cose che valgono (=sono importanti) per gli altri.
> Concentrati su quello che è importante per te.
> ...



no, figurati, avevo capito male anch'io. Si, vorrei mandare avanti il mio matrimonio, ma al momento non so ancora se ce la farò a cambiare l'immagine che ho di lui da tanti lunghi anni, il fatto è che sono anche tanto idealista e questo non gioca a mio favore...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi caro conte la storia dell'altra sfera? Tutto parte dalla promessa di essere fedeli, quindi monogami. Hai ragione: mi ha detto che non ha rimorsi perchè aveva bisogno di fare quelle esperienze (e qui concordo con lui, magari le avessi fatte anch'io) la fregatura è che dovevano restare segrete per sempre!! Dici davvero che lui pensa così di me?  Allora glielo faccio vedere io!
> Però non lascio la casa, e che sono scema?


1) Sei andata a toccare nelle sue cose. Non dovevi. Perchè appunto non si sa mai che cosa si può scoprire, di spiacevole.
2) Lui voleva che rimanessero cose sue e che non inficiassero quelle solo vostre.
3) Sei una certezza per lui, un punto di riferimento.
Devi scegliere...
E puoi dirgli....
Si secondo me lui si preoccupa del fatto che senza di lui, tu sei sola...hai amici?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa, mi sono spiegata male.
> 
> Intendevo: non pensare alle cose che valgono (=sono importanti) per gli altri.
> Concentrati su quello che è importante per te.
> ...


Saggio: scegliere quello che per noi è più importante.
Vero...mi segno anche questa...:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...non tutti eh?
> Ci sono addirittura i trigotti, qui dentro eh?
> Io invece ti ammiro molto e mi affascini...come donna...
> Lui è geloso e possessivo con te? Come si comporta se si avvicinano a te altri uomini?
> Ti dà per scontata?


diciamo che si fida parecchio di me, vorrei che fosse più geloso, anche se attualmente appare alquanto turbato e sospettoso nei miei confronti. Ed è bene così.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> diciamo che si fida parecchio di me, vorrei che fosse più geloso, anche se attualmente appare alquanto turbato e sospettoso nei miei confronti. Ed è bene così.


Scusa ma risolvendo praticamente e li' m'intrigo...sulla pratica.....:mrgreen:

te me pare che stai in casa, per la reciprocita'  te scateni co' idraulici e postini o te metti a smanetta' sulle chat?

va' che lui ha perlomeno 20anni d'allenamento e piu' selvaggina da poter cacciare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> diciamo che si fida parecchio di me, vorrei che fosse più geloso, anche se attualmente appare alquanto turbato e sospettoso nei miei confronti. Ed è bene così.


La gelosia è un ottimo afrodisiaco.
Fa così: fatti carina, e digli, quella sera lì occupati della famiglia che io voglio uscire per i cazzi miei. E vediamo cosa capita. 
Pur di proteggere le scheletre, se ci sono, resiste alla tentazione di dirti dove vai e con chi, e ti dice...vai pure cara.
Fai esperimenti eh? 
Le scenate?
Fidati non servono a niente...arriverebbere a riderti in faccia.


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehhh purtroppo per te questo non è per nulla vero  Ti piacerebbe fosse cosi, ma quando uno fa una cosa fidati che, se è normale, sa perfettamente quello che fa.
> 
> Per il fatto che non ti abbia mancato di rispetto con le scappatelle...boh...non riesco a capire il tuo modo di pensare...ti ha fatto piacere



Scusa Niko, penso che tu sia un uomo, o un ragazzo no? E allora come fai a pensarla come una femminuccia (di altri tempi tra l'altro), non ti offendere però. Le scappatelle per un uomo non fanno mancare il rispetto per la donna: il mio rispetto è integro e non dipende certo da quello che mi può fare mio marito. Se mai, la cosa che mi fa girare le scatole, è la menzogna o comunque i sotterfugi, quelli proprio non li sopporto! E anche la stima che ho per me stessa è la stessa, non me la fa certo diminuire una sua scopata. Scusa l'eleganza!

Riguardo al primo punto: certo che sa quello che fa altrimenti avrei un demente accanto, ma questo che c'entra?


----------



## passante (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui...


ma no, ma no, non sei tanto avvilita, nè triste, nè smarrita, nè umiliata... e quindi... buon proseguimento!


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Niko, penso che tu sia un uomo, o un ragazzo no? E allora come fai a pensarla come una femminuccia (di altri tempi tra l'altro), non ti offendere però. Le scappatelle per un uomo non fanno mancare il rispetto per la donna: il mio rispetto è integro e non dipende certo da quello che mi può fare mio marito. Se mai, la cosa che mi fa girare le scatole, è la menzogna o comunque i sotterfugi, quelli proprio non li sopporto! E anche la stima che ho per me stessa è la stessa, non me la fa certo diminuire una sua scopata. Scusa l'eleganza!
> 
> Riguardo al primo punto: certo che sa quello che fa altrimenti avrei un demente accanto, ma questo che c'entra?


Dile' te sei cornuta inside....

e' inutile che ce giri intorno e spacci per femminucce, bigotti e stronzate del genere chi non t'asseconda a farte cresce il palco delle corna sulla capoccia......

ti auguro comunque che tu sia un fake perche' oseno' stai frecata de capoccia mica da ridere...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## passante (6 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma no, ma no, non sei tanto avvilita, nè triste, nè smarrita, nè umiliata... e quindi... buon proseguimento!


mi correggo, non lo sei affatto.


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Niko, penso che tu sia un uomo, o un ragazzo no? E allora come fai a pensarla come una femminuccia (di altri tempi tra l'altro), non ti offendere però. Le scappatelle per un uomo non fanno mancare il rispetto per la donna: il mio rispetto è integro e non dipende certo da quello che mi può fare mio marito.* Se mai, la cosa che mi fa girare le scatole, è la menzogna o comunque i sotterfugi, quelli proprio non li sopporto!* E anche la stima che ho per me stessa è la stessa, non me la fa certo diminuire una sua scopata. Scusa l'eleganza!
> 
> Riguardo al primo punto: certo che sa quello che fa altrimenti avrei un demente accanto, ma questo che c'entra?


ho grassettato questa frase e ti invito a pensarci su, ma a me non rispondi? ok che la visione del conte ti piace e calza a pennello nella tua storia, ma pensa anche all'altra faccia della medaglia 
ciao


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> io ero serissima veramente
> volevo capire come si sarebbero svolte praticamente queste scappatelle programmate.
> Se invece preferisci far finta di non sapere e fidarti che lui abbia scapatelle solo di sesso basta che poi con te è quello di prima, nulla da eccepire, sei tu che poi devi stare serena in questa situazione.
> Io non ci riuscirei, o perlomeno mi prenderei anch'io delle libertà, sempre senza far mancare niente a lui.
> ...



No, allora la cosa sarebbe proprio torbida, sarei costretta a lasciarlo e senza ripensamenti perchè vedi, lui è stato sincero ora e da questa base bisognerebbe ripartire. Se scoprissi lo scenario da te ipotizzato, crollerebbe tutto quanto e vorrebbe dire che non ho capito proprio nulla di lui.
Per quanto riguarda il mio da farsi concordo con te, infatti ho tirato i remi in barca troppo presto ed è tornato tutto fuori. Il cuore non lo si può ingannare: ha bisogno dei suoi tempi per curarsi.


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> m'hai convinto....:mrgreen:
> 
> te me pari pure un fake pensa un po'...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



...ma che stai dicendo? Un fake? Anche le notti in bianco e il flaconcino vuoto di ansiolitico sono fake?!


----------



## oceansize (6 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, allora la cosa sarebbe proprio torbida, sarei costretta a lasciarlo e senza ripensamenti perchè vedi, lui è stato sincero ora lo spero per te e da questa base bisognerebbe ripartire. Se scoprissi lo scenario da te ipotizzato, crollerebbe tutto quanto e vorrebbe dire che non ho capito proprio nulla di lui. Succede ed è la cosa più difficile da accettare
> Per quanto riguarda il mio da farsi concordo con te, infatti ho tirato i remi in barca troppo presto ed è tornato tutto fuori. Il cuore non lo si può ingannare: ha bisogno dei suoi tempi per curarsi.


capito 
buona fortuna :sonar:


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma no, ma no, non sei tanto avvilita, nè triste, nè smarrita, nè umiliata... e quindi... buon proseguimento!


E invece si, solo che esce fuori solo il mio lato più combattivo, ma ti assicuro che c'è anche tanta tristezza per la mia bella storia "macchiata" e per la consapevolezza che non si può tornare indietro. L'ho sempre definita  una storia d'amore d'altri tempi... che sciocchezza


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ho grassettato questa frase e ti invito a pensarci su, ma a me non rispondi? ok che la visione del conte ti piace e calza a pennello nella tua storia, ma pensa anche all'altra faccia della medaglia
> ciao


si, ci penso su, ma dopo che ci ho pensato, che faccio? Le alternative sono due, anzi, c'è anche una terza: agire come ha fatto lui e pareggiare un po' i conti, ma se dopo mi sento peggio? Sicuramente mi sentirei peggio perchè bisogna avere la stoffa per certe cose...ma pensi che lui non mi conosca? Lui mi ha voluto a tutti i costi proprio perchè sono così e gli sono piaciuta così.


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Sei andata a toccare nelle sue cose. Non dovevi. Perchè appunto non si sa mai che cosa si può scoprire, di spiacevole.
> 2) Lui voleva che rimanessero cose sue e che non inficiassero quelle solo vostre.
> 3) Sei una certezza per lui, un punto di riferimento.
> Devi scegliere...
> ...


1) infatti me lo rimprovera sempre. Io non dovevo sapere certe cose, mai.
2)Si, erano "inconfessabili" e solo  sue, ma siccome facevo parte della sua vita mi permetto di dire che sono cose anche MIE!
3) Si, concordo in pieno.

Non posso dire di essere sola, si, ho degli amici, se mai la solitudine è dentro di me. Diciamoci la verità: le amiche finiscono ben presto con l'annoiarmi perchè i discorsi di donne mi annoiano, io preferisco da sempre la compagnia maschile, è più stimolante e mi diverte di più. Con mio marito ci sono sempre stata bene.


----------



## oceansize (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> si, ci penso su, ma dopo che ci ho pensato, che faccio? Le alternative sono due, anzi, c'è anche una terza: agire come ha fatto lui e pareggiare un po' i conti, ma se dopo mi sento peggio? Sicuramente mi sentirei peggio perchè bisogna avere la stoffa per certe cose...ma pensi che lui non mi conosca? Lui mi ha voluto a tutti i costi proprio perchè sono così e gli sono piaciuta così.


se lui ti ha ingannata non credo che ingannandolo a tua volta pareggeresti i conti, anzi, aggiungeresti altra melma.

bisognerebbe toglierla tutta la melma e giocare davvero a carte scoperte, darti la libertà di scegliere per te; lui in fin dei conti questa libertà non te l'ha data, ti ha tradito prima del matrimonio. Se l'avessi saputo allora l'avresti sposato lo stesso? Ok che sono cose che appartengono al passato, ma su queste cose è stato costruito il vostro matrimonio. Poi ti credo se mi dici che lo ami e non lo vuoi perdere, ma c'è secondo me tanto da scavare ancora per poter prendere una decisione lucidamente. E cosa più importante, cerca di non raccontartela e di on tradirti. Un conto è scoprire che la persona che hai di fronte non è quella che hai sempre pensato fosse, un conto trasformarti nella persona che non vuoi essere.
Ma si sa, questa è tutta teoria, fai quello che ti senti e fallo solo per te 




Diletta ha detto:


> Diciamoci la verità: le amiche finiscono ben presto con l'annoiarmi perchè i discorsi di donne mi annoiano


Almeno una vera amica per confidarti ce l'hai?


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> se lui ti ha ingannata non credo che ingannandolo a tua volta pareggeresti i conti, anzi, aggiungeresti altra melma.
> 
> bisognerebbe toglierla tutta la melma e giocare davvero a carte scoperte, darti la libertà di scegliere per te; lui in fin dei conti questa libertà non te l'ha data, ti ha tradito prima del matrimonio. Se l'avessi saputo allora l'avresti sposato lo stesso? Ok che sono cose che appartengono al passato, ma su queste cose è stato costruito il vostro matrimonio. Poi ti credo se mi dici che lo ami e non lo vuoi perdere, ma c'è secondo me tanto da scavare ancora per poter prendere una decisione lucidamente. E cosa più importante, cerca di non raccontartela e di on tradirti. Un conto è scoprire che la persona che hai di fronte non è quella che hai sempre pensato fosse, un conto trasformarti nella persona che non vuoi essere.
> Ma si sa, questa è tutta teoria, fai quello che ti senti e fallo solo per te
> ...


si, una mi ha detto che le cose combinate prima del matrimonio non contano nulla e di lasciar perdere, ma lei non è sentimentale come me e non può capire...


----------



## oceansize (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> si, una mi ha detto che le cose combinate prima del matrimonio non contano nulla e di lasciar perdere, ma lei non è sentimentale come me e non può capire...


non ti capisco tanto manco io se è per questo  ma ci provo e cmq mica siamo tutti uguali per fortuna 
intanto buonanotte


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) infatti me lo rimprovera sempre. Io non dovevo sapere certe cose, mai.
> 2)Si, erano "inconfessabili" e solo  sue, ma siccome facevo parte della sua vita mi permetto di dire che sono cose anche MIE!
> 3) Si, concordo in pieno.
> 
> Non posso dire di essere sola, si, ho degli amici, se mai la solitudine è dentro di me. Diciamoci la verità: le amiche finiscono ben presto con l'annoiarmi perchè i discorsi di donne mi annoiano, io preferisco da sempre la compagnia maschile, è più stimolante e mi diverte di più. Con mio marito ci sono sempre stata bene.


Mia moglie è la donna più discreta che io conosca.
La sua frase: " Esistono cose solo mie, cose solo tue, e cose solo nostre!"...ci ha evitato una montagna di guai.
Ma io intendevo amici uomini eh?
Io ho beccato una sua scappatella nel 1998, so che ha avuto altri flirts, che non sono andati molto bene, e ha detto...non ho bisogno di uomini io e sto bene così come sto.
Mi fa un enorme piacere che tu sia sempre stata bene con tuo marito, ma forse non è che hai idealizzato l'idea in sè del vostro amore, piuttosto che capire che lui...è anche fatto in un certo modo?
I primi tempi di fidanzamento era molto gelosa, poi quando vide che io avevo scelto come testimone, quella che lei detestava come la peste bubbonica, disse...Il capitolo "altre", è na roba tua e non ci metto becco.
Fa tutto quel che vuoi con le altre donne, ma fa che non ti becchi mai, perchè se ti becco, non te la perdono.
Tutto lì.
Ma so che non mi ha mai beccato, perchè si è astenuta dal volerlo fare.


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> si, una mi ha detto che le cose combinate prima del matrimonio non contano nulla e di lasciar perdere, ma lei non è sentimentale come me e non può capire...



*x OCEANSIZE

ho fatto un pasticcio, sono stanca, avrai capito che la tua seconda parte è in realtà la mia risposta.
Buonanotte!*


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> si, una mi ha detto che le cose combinate prima del matrimonio non contano nulla e di lasciar perdere, ma lei non è sentimentale come me e non può capire...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia moglie è la donna più discreta che io conosca.
> La sua frase: " Esistono cose solo mie, cose solo tue, e cose solo nostre!"...ci ha evitato una montagna di guai.
> Ma io intendevo amici uomini eh?
> Io ho beccato una sua scappatella nel 1998, so che ha avuto altri flirts, che non sono andati molto bene, e ha detto...non ho bisogno di uomini io e sto bene così come sto.
> ...



Tua moglie è una donna molto intelligente e spero che la sicurezza che ostenta sia davvero genuina, questa sua personalità la mette al riparo da molte tempeste.
Si, ho amato tanto l'idea in sè della nostra storia e questo mi ha reso distratta e disattenta.
Ciao e buonanotte


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo devo sfatare anche questa situazione: non è che io non faccia nulla tutto il giorno, ma devo dire per onor del vero che lui mi aiuta parecchio in casa, specie in cucina,* forse* allora in questa vita tutto non si può avere e *mi devo accontentare*...


 
se al fondo c'è questo
non mi sentirei di consigliarlo a NESSUNO


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa, mi sono spiegata male.
> 
> Intendevo: non pensare alle cose che valgono (=sono importanti) per gli altri.
> Concentrati su quello che è importante per te.
> ...


 
sì chiara,

ma per preservare il matrimonio non è che il cammino privilegiato sia dire al marito (o fargli capire) "vai, tromba e torna"


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se al fondo c'è questo
> non mi sentirei di consigliarlo a NESSUNO


Quasi 50 anni di rivendicazioni ed emancipazioni buttati nel cesso...

Manco mia madre vedova ormai 77enne, ha mai ragionato cosi'..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Di dove sara' Diletta...dell'Aspromonte o della Barbagia selvatica??

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> D'accordissimo con te: *è esattamente quello che gli avevo detto e mi ero riproposta di fare, non capisco neanch'io cosa stia succedendo nella mia testa*: riprovo la stessa rabbia e la stessa tristezza dei primi momenti, e lui è completamente destabilizzato dal mio comportamento.


quello che accade nella tua testa è fisiologico

altalena emozionale
rabbia
speranza 
delusione 
ecc.

hai scoperto tutto da qualche mese non da 10 anni

ma prima di decidere che la strada intrapresa (ricostruire il rapporto su basi ideali analoche alle precedenti) non ti soddisfa
e conseguentemente scegliere una rotta "meno bigotta"
pensa che se in una situazione normale non capisci cosa ti passa per la testa
con l'altra soluzione le cose che ti passerebbero in testa potrebbero essere drasticamente peggiori


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ho grassettato questa frase e ti invito a pensarci su, ma a me non rispondi? *ok che la visione del conte ti piace e calza a pennello nella tua storia,* ma pensa anche all'altra faccia della medaglia
> ciao


che calzi a pennello è un conto
che le piaccia è un altro

il matrimonio del conte peraltro, e per sua stessa ammissione, non è mai stato un matrimonio d'amore
più un sodalizio tra due naufraghi

certo può anche essere che a diletta questo piaccia
nel qual caso 
padronissima :unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che calzi a pennello è un conto
> che le piaccia è un altro
> 
> il matrimonio del conte peraltro, e per sua stessa ammissione, non è mai stato un matrimonio d'amore
> ...


A me ha dato l'impressione che se lo stia facendo piacere a forza...si sta autoconvincendo perche' all'inizio l'impressione era diversa...

mi sa che e' la mancanza di alternative che la costringe a bere la cicuta pensando che sia rosolio...

per la serie risolviamo una cazzata facendone un'altra...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A me ha dato l'impressione che se lo stia facendo piacere a forza...si sta autoconvincendo perche' all'inizio l'impressione era diversa...
> 
> mi sa che e' la mancanza di alternative che la costringe a bere la cicuta pensando che sia rosolio...
> 
> ...


 
Sembra incredibile dopo che amoremio ha quotato Lothar......
Ma.......ti quoto:up::up:

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quasi 50 anni di rivendicazioni ed emancipazioni buttati nel cesso...
> 
> Manco mia madre vedova ormai 77enne, ha mai ragionato cosi'..
> 
> ...


 
sai 
chi è realmente emancipato
può far a meno di alcuni frutti dell'emancipazione
per trovare la sua strada con soluzioni originali
ma se si parla di accontentarsi, no
NO

se si parla di adeguarsi al/alla compagno/a di vita, nel senso di reciproco smussamento di angoli 
è un conto
ma qui si parla di tagliarsi via un pezzo per consentire al lui di ingrassare

vorrei sapere da diletta, se crede:
storie di sesso (perchè oggettivamente altro non furono) successe più di 18 anni fa, prima del matrimonio, ti hanno (giustamente) devastato
certo anche perchè ti hanno fatto scoprire un uomo diverso da quello che credevi di conoscere
come puoi pensare che storie di sesso attuali sarebbero più agevolmente metabolizzabili?

cosa ti fa credere che, eliminandogli l'esigenza di mentirti, il comportamento in funzione del quale la menzogna si rendeva necessaria potrebbe risultarti accettabile ?


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sembra incredibile dopo che amoremio ha quotato Lothar......
> Ma.......ti quoto:up::up:
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma come ti permetti?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sembra incredibile dopo che amoremio ha quotato Lothar......
> Ma.......ti quoto:up::up:
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


l'ho detto che stan succedendo cose incredibili

sarà la primavera
sarà la nube radioattiva dal giappone
....


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai
> chi è realmente emancipato
> può far a meno di alcuni frutti dell'emancipazione
> per trovare la sua strada con soluzioni originali
> ...


Ma tu pensa se un bel giorno bussasse alla sua porta una ingravidata da Inseminator...

prego si accomodi, dove mangiano 2 mangiano 4...

manco nelle comuni se intruppavano cosi'....eccheccazzo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se al fondo c'è questo
> non mi sentirei di consigliarlo a NESSUNO



L'accontentarmi (gran brutta parola) stava a significare di non avere un uomo irreprensibile e senza macchia come credevo, non al fatto che possa fare tutti i suoi comodi.

La mia storia è diversa da quella del Conte, il mio è davvero un matrimonio d'amore, altrimenti non ci soffrirei così tanto per delle torbide storie che appartengono al passato, non credi?


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'accontentarmi (gran brutta parola) stava a significare di non avere un uomo irreprensibile e senza macchia come credevo, non al fatto che possa fare tutti i suoi comodi.
> 
> La mia storia è diversa da quella del Conte, il mio è davvero un matrimonio d'amore, altrimenti non ci soffrirei così tanto per delle torbide storie che appartengono al passato, non credi?


che pero' ha tentato di ripetere ancora uora uora....

solo tentato perche' l'hai scoperto...chissa' in quanti altri casi fa bingo invece....

Dile' tuo marito non'e' affidabile...manco na' macchina usata ce comprerei da lui...


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quasi 50 anni di rivendicazioni ed emancipazioni buttati nel cesso...
> 
> Manco mia madre vedova ormai 77enne, ha mai ragionato cosi'..
> 
> ...



...allora, andiamo per ordine:

1) prima di tutto non ho mai detto che è giusto che lui le faccia e io no in quanto donna, e lungi dal farlo

2) reciprocità in caso succedesse di cedere a una tentazione una tantum, se ci deve essere la comprensione del caso, deve essere bilaterale

3) perchè ti ostini a non vedere come vanno le cose? Anch'io vivevo in un mondo idealizzato, che  non era quello reale, ma mi sono svegliata dal mio bel sogno adolescenziale. Gli stimoli sono ovunque e con essi le tentazioni, questa è la realtà, che ti piaccia o no, e le persone possono essere vulnerabili in certi momenti, perchè umani. La perfezione non esiste tra noi perchè è solo di Dio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Aprile 2011)

Io ad esempio, essendo stata tradita da 2 mariti su 2, ed avendo poi tradito anch'io... sono giunta alla conclusione che tutti tradiscono (beh, qui ho avuto la dimostrazione che NON tutti tradiscono...però sono convinta che a questo mondo tanti lo fanno...) e non ne faccio più una tragedia. Io ripeto sempre a mio marito che se deve succedere l'importante è che lo faccia con discrezione e che a me non venga il minimo dubbio a riguardo. Il vecchio detto: occhio non vede cuore non duole. L'importante per me è che l'eventuale tradimento non abbia ripercussioni di nessun tipo su di me e sulla mia famiglia. So che c'è sempre il rischio che uno dei due si innamori e finisca a schifìo... ma questo rischio c'è sempre e comunque.
Non sono per la coppia aperta, non ce la farei mai a dirlo apertamente. E non sto neanche dicendo che bisogna farlo per forza... Credo solo di essere diventata meno ingenua di quanto non fossi prima e quindi metto in conto che possa succedere. La mia famiglia rimane la cosa più importante che ho, e non manderei tutto all'aria se scoprissi che mi ha tradita di nuovo. Però ripeto: spero che se debba succedere di nuovo lui sia abbastanza furbo da fare in modo che io non lo percepisca


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'accontentarmi (gran brutta parola) stava a significare di non avere un uomo irreprensibile e senza macchia come credevo, non al fatto che possa fare tutti i suoi comodi.
> 
> La mia storia è diversa da quella del Conte, il mio è davvero un matrimonio d'amore, altrimenti non ci soffrirei così tanto per delle torbide storie che appartengono al passato, *non credi?*


era infatti l'impressione che mi avevi dato

proprio confidando su questa mia impressione iniziale mi esprimo


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai
> chi è realmente emancipato
> può far a meno di alcuni frutti dell'emancipazione
> per trovare la sua strada con soluzioni originali
> ...



Provo a rispondere alla tua domanda: forse perchè ho capito solo ora come è fatto un uomo e mi sento di dire che sono sicura che se capitasse l'occasione giusta nessun uomo sulla terra, e parlo di chi ha un legame, ci rinuncerebbe mai. Quindi, come pretendere la fedeltà assoluta da uno che si impegna per questa (e so che lui l'ha fatto in tutti questi anni) ma che gli rimane comunque un comportamento innaturale, non dettato dal suo dna . E' una semplice constatazione di come sono le cose, se è la natura ad averlo voluto così c'è ben poco da fare. Se ne prende atto e basta.
La fregatura è che noi donne siamo diverse, e anch'io sono diversa dagli uomini, anche se forse rifletto un po' di più di una donna impulsiva che, dopo una scappatella del marito, lo sbatte subito fuori di casa. Poi, magari si rifà una vita con un altro per poi scoprire che l'ultimo è uguale se non peggio del primo. Bel guadagno!!
Per me il fatto che ora le carte siano scoperte è già motivo di sollievo, non tollero l'ipocrisia in un rapporto d'amore. Preferisco sapere una verità che addolora, ma che può permettere una rinascita.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Aprile 2011)

Penso che in genere, i compromessi, perchè è di questo che stiamo parlando, si accettano perchè necessari. Necessari a cosa ? Necessari al raggiungimento, o al mantenimento, di un risultato.

Diletta adesso stà valutando, a torto o a ragione ma questo a noi non interessa, se giungere ad un determinato compromesso, per ottenere qualcosa. Che cosa ? Questo lo può sapere solo lei: serenita interiore ? la parvenza di un matrimonio sereno ? un uomo che comunque lei ama e che a suo dire anche lui le ha sempre dimostrato amore ? 

Individaure il VERO motivo per il quale si decide di intraprendere una determinata condotta penso sia fondamentale in questo momento perchè da qui ai prossimi n anni eventuali recriminazioni potrebbero portare a conseguenze ben più pesanti.

Per tutto il resto c'è Mastercard.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ad esempio, essendo stata tradita da 2 mariti su 2, ed avendo poi tradito anch'io... sono giunta alla conclusione che tutti tradiscono (beh, qui ho avuto la dimostrazione che NON tutti tradiscono...però sono convinta che a questo mondo tanti lo fanno...) e non ne faccio più una tragedia. Io ripeto sempre a mio marito che se deve succedere l'importante è che lo faccia con discrezione e che a me non venga il minimo dubbio a riguardo. Il vecchio detto: occhio non vede cuore non duole. L'importante per me è che l'eventuale tradimento non abbia ripercussioni di nessun tipo su di me e sulla mia famiglia. So che c'è sempre il rischio che uno dei due si innamori e finisca a schifìo... ma questo rischio c'è sempre e comunque.
> Non sono per la coppia aperta, non ce la farei mai a dirlo apertamente. E non sto neanche dicendo che bisogna farlo per forza... Credo solo di essere diventata meno ingenua di quanto non fossi prima e quindi metto in conto che possa succedere. La mia famiglia rimane la cosa più importante che ho, e non manderei tutto all'aria se scoprissi che mi ha tradita di nuovo. Però ripeto: spero che se debba succedere di nuovo lui sia abbastanza furbo da fare in modo che io non lo percepisca


anch'io sono stata tradita dal 100% dei miei mariti (1, ma comunque 100% :mexican
anch'io, come diletta, ho valutato di rendergli la pariglia ed ho scartato l'idea perchè prima che nei suoi confronti sarebbe stato un tradimento di me stessa
ma un matrimonio con licenza di scappatella sarebbe ugualmente un tradimento di ciò che per me è "matrimonio"

1 scivolone poteva starci? forse no, ma c'è stato e l'ho metabolizzato
(e al posto di diletta potrei forse metabolizzare le scappatelle passate ed il conseguente cambiamento di prospettiva, ma, come per lo scivolone, ci vuol tempo)

non altro

do e pretendo esclusività
chi c'è, c'è
chi non c'è, ... aria

non ho bisogno di un uomo legato a me in qualche modo
nè per esistere
nè per trombare
nè per altro

il problema di diletta penso che sia che oltre alle vicende lontane ci siano sintomi di "crisi dei 50 anni" (i contatti fb e il tentato "scivolone")

ma se vedo che mio marito guida verso un burrone con me a bordo
io non gli indico una scorciatoia
cerco di convincerlo a cambiare strada
ma se non mi ascolta non aspetto di finire nel burrone con lui


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ad esempio, essendo stata tradita da 2 mariti su 2, ed avendo poi tradito anch'io... sono giunta alla conclusione che tutti tradiscono (beh, qui ho avuto la dimostrazione che NON tutti tradiscono...però sono convinta che a questo mondo tanti lo fanno...) e non ne faccio più una tragedia. Io ripeto sempre a mio marito che se deve succedere l'importante è che lo faccia con discrezione e che a me non venga il minimo dubbio a riguardo. Il vecchio detto: occhio non vede cuore non duole. L'importante per me è che l'eventuale tradimento non abbia ripercussioni di nessun tipo su di me e sulla mia famiglia. So che c'è sempre il rischio che uno dei due si innamori e finisca a schifìo... ma questo rischio c'è sempre e comunque.
> Non sono per la coppia aperta, non ce la farei mai a dirlo apertamente. E non sto neanche dicendo che bisogna farlo per forza... Credo solo di essere diventata meno ingenua di quanto non fossi prima e quindi metto in conto che possa succedere. La mia famiglia rimane la cosa più importante che ho, e non manderei tutto all'aria se scoprissi che mi ha tradita di nuovo. Però ripeto: spero che se debba succedere di nuovo lui sia abbastanza furbo da fare in modo che io non lo percepisca



Quoto tutto quanto hai detto!!! Pensavo di essere diventata una mosca bianca. Anch'io nutro qualche dubbio sulla coppia aperta, ma mi sento un pochino più predisposta mentalmente. Non so...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Provo a rispondere alla tua domanda: forse perchè ho capito solo ora come è fatto un uomo e mi sento di dire che sono sicura che se capitasse l'occasione giusta nessun uomo sulla terra, e parlo di chi ha un legame, ci rinuncerebbe mai. Quindi, *come pretendere la fedeltà assoluta da uno che si impegna per questa (e so che lui l'ha fatto in tutti questi anni) ma che gli rimane comunque un comportamento innaturale, non dettato dal suo dna . E' una semplice constatazione di come sono le cose, se è la natura ad averlo voluto così c'è ben poco da fare. Se ne prende atto e basta.*
> La fregatura è che noi donne siamo diverse, e anch'io sono diversa dagli uomini, anche se forse rifletto un po' di più di una donna impulsiva che, dopo una scappatella del marito, lo sbatte subito fuori di casa. Poi, magari si rifà una vita con un altro per poi scoprire che l'ultimo è uguale se non peggio del primo. Bel guadagno!!
> Per me il fatto che ora le carte siano scoperte è già motivo di sollievo, non tollero l'ipocrisia in un rapporto d'amore. Preferisco sapere una verità che addolora, ma che può permettere una rinascita.


la natura si orienta
non siamo bestie

ma se per te va bene così ....


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...allora, andiamo per ordine:
> 
> 1) prima di tutto non ho mai detto che è giusto che lui le faccia e io no in quanto donna, e lungi dal farlo
> 
> ...


Ma fai proprio un discorso del cazzo... altro che ostinasiun...:mrgreen:

siccome e' un mondo di ladri, lascio la casa aperta cosi' non mi sfasciano la porta che costa...:mrgreen:

e tienitelo ben stretto sto campione allora, nun te lamenta' e disdici l'appuntamento per l'analisi, casso me ne frega a me...

chi te lo rubbba...e confermo che hai avuto un culo incredibbile nel trovartelo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

E ti ringrazio anche per il deboscio a cui siamo arrivati grazie a mentalita' come la tua...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che calzi a pennello è un conto
> che le piaccia è un altro
> 
> il matrimonio del conte peraltro, e per sua stessa ammissione, non è mai stato un matrimonio d'amore
> ...


Brava hai ragione...
Tutte le volte che io ho provato a fare diversamente abbiamo iniziato a soffrire, quindi?
Ho capito che ho avuto solo quello che cercavo.
Potevo scegliere di non sposare lei, tenermela come amante, che all'epoca era davvero al fumicotone...e aspettare di innamorarmi di una donna...ma sia io che lei ne avevamo passate troppe eh?

Sodalizio tra due naufraghi perfetto vero...
Assomiglia molto anche a quello tra due separati soli, o a quello tra due vedovi...
In tanti punti mia moglie è molto matrainesca...
Poi adesso si sente forte e libera...se vince la partita con il nemico tumore...dice che si butta alla pazza gioia...mia figlia sta crescendo e ha sempre meno bisogno di mammina...ergo?


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anch'io sono stata tradita dal 100% dei miei mariti (1, ma comunque 100% :mexican
> anch'io, come diletta, ho valutato di rendergli la pariglia ed ho scartato l'idea perchè prima che nei suoi confronti sarebbe stato un tradimento di me stessa
> ma un matrimonio con licenza di scappatella sarebbe ugualmente un tradimento di ciò che per me è "matrimonio"
> 
> ...



Per me matrimonio è intesa assoluta, complicità, comprensione, progetti comuni, tutto questo con alla base un grande affetto. Sapere che l'altro c'è sempre, ci si può contare, ci si può confidare anche di cose "tabù". Io lo intendo così. Anch'io sono fedele e vorrei lo stesso da lui, chi non lo vorrebbe, ma l'amore che provo mi fa anche tentare ad essere comprensiva con lui, almeno cercare di esserlo. Io lo devo alla nostra intensa storia d'amore.

Circa la crisi dei 50 anni, ci hai preso in pieno, anche perchè la sto provando un po' anch'io e quindi, come non capirlo?


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava hai ragione...
> Tutte le volte che io ho provato a fare diversamente abbiamo iniziato a soffrire, quindi?
> Ho capito che ho avuto solo quello che cercavo.
> Potevo scegliere di non sposare lei, tenermela come amante, che all'epoca era davvero al fumicotone...e aspettare di innamorarmi di una donna...ma sia io che lei ne avevamo passate troppe eh?
> ...


E poi il fallito da' anche lezioni di vita...

roba da matti...


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma fai proprio un discorso del cazzo... altro che ostinasiun...:mrgreen:
> 
> siccome e' un mondo di ladri, lascio la casa aperta cosi' non mi sfasciano la porta che costa...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Un discorso del cazzo sarà il tuo, scusami tanto! Forse tu vivi su quel  pianeta lontano che si chiama "UTOPIA", si, ora ricordo di averne sentito parlare, un pianeta abitato per lo più da illusi.....
:up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Un discorso del cazzo sarà il tuo, scusami tanto! Forse tu vivi su quel  pianeta lontano che si chiama "UTOPIA", si, ora ricordo di averne sentito parlare, un pianeta abitato per lo più da illusi.....
> :up::up:


ma che illusi...e' gente che l'uccello lo sa tenere al suo posto e le gambe sanno quando aprirle...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ti ripeto procedi pure e fottitene dello schifo...sei splendida come persona...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

aripijate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per me matrimonio è intesa assoluta, complicità, comprensione, progetti comuni, tutto questo con alla base un grande affetto. Sapere che l'altro c'è sempre, ci si può contare, ci si può confidare anche di cose "tabù". Io lo intendo così. Anch'io sono fedele e vorrei lo stesso da lui, chi non lo vorrebbe, ma l'amore che provo mi fa anche tentare ad essere comprensiva con lui, almeno cercare di esserlo. Io lo devo alla nostra intensa storia d'amore.
> 
> Circa la crisi dei 50 anni, ci hai preso in pieno, anche perchè la sto provando un po' anch'io e quindi, come non capirlo?


ognuno cerca la sua strada
quella che ipotizzi non è la mia
ma se la scegli spero ti vada bene

la "crisi" colpisce tutti in età variabili
io penso sia importante come se ne esce


----------



## Papero (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


Io credo di essere uno dei pochi casi di uomini innamorati dell'amante e forse tuo marito ha ragione. L'uomo più della donna riesce a scindere l'amore dal sesso. Ma alla fine, secondo me, il tradimento ripetuto anche solo per sesso è anche peggiore del tradimento con innamoramento...

Chi tradisce una volta non lo farà per sempre, è un luogo comune. Di sicuro però mi sembra di aver capito che tuo marito è un narciso e che probabilmente ti ha tradita non solo prima del matrimonio ma anche durante...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'accontentarmi (gran brutta parola) stava a significare di non avere un uomo irreprensibile e senza macchia come credevo, non al fatto che possa fare tutti i suoi comodi.
> 
> La mia storia è diversa da quella del Conte, il mio è davvero un matrimonio d'amore, altrimenti non ci soffrirei così tanto per delle torbide storie che appartengono al passato, non credi?


Si è diversa...anche perchè io prima ti avviso...no?
Poi se tu lo prendi come un ricatto...sono cazzi tuoi...eh?
Se ti dico: io mi annoio con te, e tu ne deduci che ho detto che sei noiosa...sono appunto cazzi tuoi...
Però scusami eh?
Dai troppa importanza a quelle storie...appunto sono al passato.
Mettiamo che io mi trova in punto di morte...non pensi che sarebbe irrilevante per mia moglie che solo lì io vuotassi le scheletre? Che senso avrebbe? Nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Un discorso del cazzo sarà il tuo, scusami tanto! Forse tu vivi su quel  pianeta lontano che si chiama "UTOPIA", si, ora ricordo di averne sentito parlare, un pianeta abitato per lo più da illusi.....
> :up::up:


Lui aspetta ancora l'avvento del leninismo eh?
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oceansize (7 Aprile 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Chi tradisce una volta non lo farà per sempre, è un luogo comune. Di sicuro però mi sembra di aver capito che tuo marito è un narciso e che probabilmente ti ha tradita non solo prima del matrimonio ma anche durante...


Secondo me se Diletta decide di proseguire per la strada del "occhio non vede cuore non duole" le cose possono rimanere sostanzialmente come prima. E' probabile che il marito abbia avuto sempre delle "stampelle" così da essere amabile e attento nel matrimonio. E' un cosa che si dice spesso, no?
Quanti dei traditori rimarrebbero felicemente nel loro matrimonio se non avessero la\e loro stampella\e? 

Rinnovo cmq gli auguri a Diletta e tienici informati degli sviluppi, magari uno su mille ce la fa


----------



## Rita1973 (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ognuno cerca la sua strada
> quella che ipotizzi non è la mia
> ma se la scegli spero ti vada bene
> 
> ...





oceansize ha detto:


> Secondo me se Diletta decide di proseguire per la strada del "occhio non vede cuore non duole" le cose possono rimanere sostanzialmente come prima. E' probabile che il marito abbia avuto sempre delle "stampelle" così da essere amabile e attento nel matrimonio. E' un cosa che si dice spesso, no?
> *Quanti dei traditori rimarrebbero felicemente nel loro matrimonio se non avessero la\e loro stampella\e?*
> 
> Rinnovo cmq gli auguri a Diletta e tienici informati degli sviluppi, magari uno su mille ce la fa


Pochi probabilmente perchè poi dovrebbero rimanere in quel contesto che a loro non piace... senza quella distrazione che li fa sentire vivi ed appagati.. ma attenzone non sono tutti così.....


----------



## oceansize (7 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Pochi probabilmente perchè poi dovrebbero rimanere in quel contesto che a loro non piace... senza quella distrazione che li fa sentire vivi ed appagati.. *ma attenzone non sono tutti così*.....


no, certo, era solo per dare un'altra possibile chiave di lettura alla storia di Diletta. 
Hai spiegato molto bene :up:


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Un discorso del cazzo sarà il tuo, scusami tanto! Forse tu vivi su quel pianeta lontano che si chiama "UTOPIA", si, ora ricordo di averne sentito parlare, un pianeta abitato *per lo più da illusi.....*
> :up::up:


 beh, non è male come illusione


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che illusi...e' gente che l'uccello lo sa tenere al suo posto e le gambe sanno quando aprirle...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...




...non so se è l'ennesima presa per il culo da parte tua, o devo considerarlo un complimento (mi sembra molto strano, però)


----------



## Tubarao (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non so se è l'ennesima presa per il culo da parte tua, o devo considerarlo un complimento (mi sembra molto strano, però)


La prima che hai detto.


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

tubarao ha detto:


> *la prima che hai detto.*



...ci avrei giurato!


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

X Papero
X Oceansize
X Rita


Ma allora siete proprio fissati con la storia delle "stampelle"? Per voi non è allora possibile che sia stato sincero e che sia diventato l'uomo fedele che ho sempre creduto che fosse, in tutti questi anni di matrimonio? Deve per forza avere reiterato? 
E poi, vi assicuro che con me non ci sta perchè trova gli sfoghi fuori, ci sta perchè ci vuole stare, non ci annoiamo quasi mai, abbiamo tanti interessi in comune...insomma: in una parola, stiamo bene insieme. E' che voi dovete per forza trovare il truce anche dove non c'è e finite anche per insinuarmi qualche dubbio. 
Uffa


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Secondo me se Diletta decide di proseguire per la strada del "occhio non vede cuore non duole" le cose possono rimanere sostanzialmente come prima. *E' probabile che il marito abbia avuto sempre delle "stampelle" così da essere amabile e attento nel matrimonio. E' un cosa che si dice spesso, no?
> Quanti dei traditori rimarrebbero felicemente nel loro matrimonio se non avessero la\e loro stampella\e? *
> 
> Rinnovo cmq gli auguri a Diletta e tienici informati degli sviluppi, magari uno su mille ce la fa



...allora spiegami perchè mi avrebbe sposato, visto che è stato più lui a volerlo. Avrebbe potuto continuare la sua bella vita da libertino, no? Io non l'ho forzato minimamente nella sua scelta.


----------



## oceansize (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..*.allora spiegami perchè mi avrebbe sposato*, visto che è stato più lui a volerlo. Avrebbe potuto continuare la sua bella vita da libertino, no? Io non l'ho forzato minimamente nella sua scelta.


Chiedilo a lui



Diletta ha detto:


> X Papero
> X Oceansize
> X Rita
> 
> ...


solo tu puoi sfatarli Diletta, noi ti poniamo ogni scenario possibile 
Il forum serve a questo più che altro


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

Anomalie comportamentali- Teoria della Gestalt:

- *atteggiamenti di conoscenza*, ossia suddividiamo le   informazioni in segmenti più gestibili, ognuno dei quali viene elaborato  come atteggiamento semplice, quando semplice non è;

- *effetto di autopersuasione*: Quando i fatti sono in contrasto con le nostre strategie cambiamo atteggiamento piuttosto che accettare i fatti stessi.

- *atteggiamento di difesa dell’ “io”*: Adattiamo i nostri atteggiamenti in modo che sembrino confermare le decisioni che abbiamo preso.

Secondo la Psicologia cognitivista questa anomalia comportamentale ha dei nomi: 
- *dissonanza cognitiva*: Cerchiamo di evitare le prove che  mostrano l’inesattezza delle nostre supposizioni,o cerchiamo di evitare  le azioni che mettono in luce la dissonanza.

-  *errore di assimilazione*: Forziamo l’interpretazione delle informazioni in modo che confermino quello che abbiamo fatto.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta, lui ti ha sposato perchè nella sua idea di amore le sue sono solo scappatelle, tanto lui torna sempre da te (tipico pensiero di tutti i seriali), solo che non ti ha resa partecipe di questa sua vita, perchè forse sapeva che tu non lo avresti sposato.
Seconda interpretazione...perchè una moglie è più comoda di nessuno per essere meglio serviti e che in momenti di magra se si è single rimane solo la scelta di Federica, mentre con la moglie... 
Possibilità più realistica, per entrambe le due in maniera non razionale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Secondo me se Diletta decide di proseguire per la strada del "occhio non vede cuore non duole" le cose possono rimanere sostanzialmente come prima. E' probabile che il marito abbia avuto sempre delle "stampelle" così da essere amabile e attento nel matrimonio. E' un cosa che si dice spesso, no?
> *Quanti dei traditori rimarrebbero felicemente nel loro matrimonio se non avessero la\e loro stampella\e?*
> 
> Rinnovo cmq gli auguri a Diletta e tienici informati degli sviluppi, magari uno su mille ce la fa



Secondo me dipende tutto da tanti fattori. Nel mio caso, io ho avuto un periodo (altalenante) in cui ho avuto bisogno di "stampelle". Con la prima "stampella" avevo perfino preso in considerazione l'idea di separarmi (qualcuno forse si ricorderà la mia idea strampalata di vivere tutti vicini felici e contenti, io e lui e le nostre rispettive famiglie, così da non togliere niente ai bambini). Con le altre due "stampelle" ero più coi piedi per terra... ma tant'è... Ora sono senza "stampelle", e sto bene. Con tutti i se e i ma del caso, che molti di voi conoscono. Ma mi sento serena.
Mio marito ha sentito il bisogno di una "stampella" quando è stato preso dal panico pre-genitoriale. Da allora sembra essere tranquillo da quel punto di vista (fin troppo forse )
Comunque sia..... come ho detto prima: non potrei mai dire apertamente a mio marito "scopati chi ti pare e io faccio altrettanto", ma metto la cosa in conto, e credo (ripeto: credo, non posso saperlo con sicurezza) che se dovesse succedere di nuovo non ne farei una tragedia. Non farei nemmeno i salti di gioia. Ma visto che ci sono passata anch'io so che queste cose (purtroppo) capitano. E per fortuna che ci sono quelli come Stermi, Amoremio, Minerva e non ricordo chi altri che non tradirebbero mai. Mi fa davvero piacere che esistano persone dai principi così solidi. Io di sicuro so che non sono così solida, e accetto questa cosa. So di non aver tradito per vendetta, ma per altri motivi che ora non starò ad elencare. Ma ciò che ho imparato è che sono una persona che può cadere in tentazione, così come lo è mio marito. Detto questo... so che tra noi ci sono molte cose oltre la fedeltà o la mancanza di fedeltà, ed è per questo che siamo ancora insieme (con tutti i se e i ma che conoscete)


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Quintina, non ne faresti i salti di gioia perchè nel frattempo vorrebbe dire che lui con te sesso non lo fa e invece lo fa con un'altra...e fanculo, no??? Che non facesse sesso con entrambe :mrgreen:. L'ho presa sul ridere, anche se fossi in te sarei felice come una pasqua, ma questo è il mio modo di pensare, ormai farei felicemente a meno del sesso.


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, lui ti ha sposato perchè nella sua idea di amore le sue sono solo scappatelle, tanto lui torna sempre da te (tipico pensiero di tutti i seriali), solo che non ti ha resa partecipe di questa sua vita, perchè forse sapeva che tu non lo avresti sposato.
> Seconda interpretazione...perchè una moglie è più comoda di nessuno per essere meglio serviti e che in momenti di magra se si è single rimane solo la scelta di Federica, mentre con la moglie...
> Possibilità più realistica, per entrambe le due in maniera non razionale.



La prima tua interpretazione è quella giusta. Le sue scappatelle sono state da lui definite "storielle senza alcuna importanza per noi" e non mi ha reso no partecipe delle sue imprese, sapeva che lo avrei mollato alla velocità della luce.
Dissento invece sul fatto del traditore seriale: non penso che si possa catalogare in quell'ambito. Più che altro direi occasionale (parecchio occasionale però) nel senso che sfruttava le occasioni che si presentavano via via, e non è che si creino proprio continuamente, non trovi?
Ma resto dell'idea che qualsiasi soggetto maschile farebbe altrettanto. Prova se vuoi a convincermi del contrario...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> La prima tua interpretazione è quella giusta. Le sue scappatelle sono state da lui definite "storielle senza alcuna importanza per noi" e non mi ha reso no partecipe delle sue imprese, sapeva che lo avrei mollato alla velocità della luce.
> Dissento invece sul fatto del traditore seriale: non penso che si possa catalogare in quell'ambito. Più che altro direi occasionale (parecchio occasionale però) nel senso che sfruttava le occasioni che si presentavano via via, e non è che si creino proprio continuamente, non trovi?
> Ma resto dell'idea che qualsiasi soggetto maschile farebbe altrettanto. *Prova se vuoi a convincermi del contrario*...


In guepiere ed autoreggenti taglieresti la testa al toro...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> La prima tua interpretazione è quella giusta. Le sue scappatelle sono state da lui definite "storielle senza alcuna importanza per noi" e non mi ha reso no partecipe delle sue imprese, sapeva che lo avrei mollato alla velocità della luce.
> Dissento invece sul fatto del traditore seriale: non penso che si possa catalogare in quell'ambito. Più che altro direi occasionale (parecchio occasionale però) nel senso che sfruttava le occasioni che si presentavano via via, e non è che si creino proprio continuamente, non trovi?
> Ma resto dell'idea che qualsiasi soggetto maschile farebbe altrettanto. Prova se vuoi a convincermi del contrario...



...no, scusa, mi correggo, non voglio apparire estremista. Quasi tutti, sono molto pochi quelli che resistono e  tra quei pochi c'è qualche codardo, qualcuno cioè che ha paura di perdere tutti i suoi vantaggi, di mettersi nei casini etc.. , ma non dubitare che la vorrebbe tanto fare anche lui quella scopatina extra. Non è per rispetto per la moglie, stanne certo!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> *Chiedilo a lui*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...quante volte gliel'ho chiesto, ma sapevo già la risposta: per amore


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...no, scusa, mi correggo, non voglio apparire estremista. Quasi tutti, sono molto pochi quelli che resistono e  tra quei pochi c'è qualche codardo, qualcuno cioè che ha paura di perdere tutti i suoi vantaggi, di mettersi nei casini etc.. , ma non dubitare che la vorrebbe tanto fare anche lui quella scopatina extra. Non è per rispetto per la moglie, stanne certo!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma devi esse proprio siuper....

cazzo mo' m'hai incuriosito pero'...stanotte nun se dorme...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma devi esse proprio siuper....
> 
> cazzo mo' m'hai incuriosito pero'...stanotte nun se dorme...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Non c'è proprio nulla di che stupirsi, sono proprio i benpensanti come te che poi cadono più di altri in tentazione e diventano i peggiori traditori. Ma poi ci si può sempre confessare.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non c'è proprio nulla di che stupirsi, sono proprio i benpensanti come te che poi cadono più di altri in tentazione e diventano i peggiori traditori. Ma poi ci si può sempre confessare.


Vala' ormai a 55 anni ho perso le speranze...:mrgreen:

pero' se vuoi , parliamone...magari c'hai raggione te...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma resto dell'idea che qualsiasi soggetto maschile farebbe altrettanto. Prova se vuoi a convincermi del contrario...


Io, perchè a me le ragazze attorno non sono mai mancate e le occasioni potrebbero diventare giornaliere, eppure io do molta importanza nel non dire ballle e prendere per il culo il partner. Tuo marito si può definire così? Non credo, ma tu ti accontenti in nome dell'amore. Comunque tuo marito è un seriale, cioè è quello che quando capita un'amante disponibile sfrutta tutte le occasioni che gli si danno per fare il riccetto.


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> In guepiere ed autoreggenti taglieresti la testa al toro...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


...ma non ce ne sarebbe bisogno di arrivare a tanto!!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non c'è proprio nulla di che stupirsi, sono proprio i benpensanti come te che poi cadono più di altri in tentazione e diventano i peggiori traditori. Ma poi ci si può sempre confessare.


 
Buonasera Diletta....sicuramente sai chi sono,non dare retta a Stermi.e'un bravo ragazzo ma e'sulla strada per diventare..maestro di vita..sia le maestre le avevamo gia'.....ciaooooo


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, lui ti ha sposato perchè nella sua idea di amore le sue sono solo scappatelle, tanto lui torna sempre da te (tipico pensiero di tutti i seriali), solo che non ti ha resa partecipe di questa sua vita, perchè forse sapeva che tu non lo avresti sposato.
> Seconda interpretazione...perchè una moglie è più comoda di nessuno per essere meglio serviti e che in momenti di magra se si è single rimane solo la scelta di Federica, mentre con la moglie...
> Possibilità più realistica, per entrambe le due in maniera non razionale.



Scusa, ti faccio una domanda. Tu pensi davvero di poter passare tutta la tua vita, so che sei giovane, facendo sesso solo ed unicamente con la tua compagna? Pensaci: tutta la vita, e lascia da parte il sentimento che nutri per lei che sicuramente esiste ed è sincero. Io parlo di sesso, di andare a letto con un'altra per il solo piacere di farlo, per provare ancora a sedurre, a conquistare, per testare il tuo essere uomo, e per cento altre ragioni tutte riconducibili alla tua natura. Io non credo che sia possibile per un uomo, per una donna lo è molto di più (diversa struttura) anche se difficile anche per lei.   
Allora pensaci e rispondimi


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io, perchè a me le ragazze attorno non sono mai mancate e le occasioni potrebbero diventare giornaliere, eppure io do molta importanza nel non dire ballle e prendere per il culo il partner. Tuo marito si può definire così? Non credo, ma tu ti accontenti in nome dell'amore. Comunque tuo marito è un seriale, cioè è quello che quando capita un'amante disponibile sfrutta tutte le occasioni che gli si danno per fare il riccetto.



..ma che seriale e seriale! Se è da 18 anni che sta buono buono. Se tutti i seriali fossero così, chiuderebbe questo forum


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vala' ormai a 55 anni ho perso le speranze...:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' se vuoi , parliamone...magari c'hai raggione te...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



...è da mo' che se ne parla, ma tu continui a mostrarti per quello che non sei!


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Diletta....sicuramente sai chi sono,non dare retta a Stermi.e'un bravo ragazzo ma e'sulla strada per diventare..maestro di vita..sia le maestre le avevamo gia'.....ciaooooo


Si, so chi sei. Mio marito è stato paragonato a te, hai visto che mito che sei? Ti senti sufficientemente gratificato di tanta popolarità? Io non sono molto contenta del paragone, chissà perchè...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...è da mo' che se ne parla, ma tu continui a mostrarti per quello che non sei!


Vuoi na' prova pure da me?:mrgreen:

va' che stanno prima le due bonazze del mio palazzo...

te faccio sape'...stai in campana...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Si, so chi sei. Mio marito è stato paragonato a te, hai visto che mito che sei? Ti senti sufficientemente gratificato di tanta popolarità? Io non sono molto contenta del paragone, chissà perchè...


Ho seguito poco la cosa...io non sono tarditore seriale e'da poco che lo faccio,qua'non sono l'unico dalla parte dei traditori,solo che io scrivo quello che penso,direttamente e sinceramente,c'e'chi invece....
Popolarita'???'Frega zero........comunque qua'dentro mi hanno capito tutti..tu no...ti perdono perche'sei nuova..ma non riprovarci..se no arriva il gatto a nove code....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ti faccio una domanda. Tu pensi davvero di poter passare tutta la tua vita, so che sei giovane, facendo sesso solo ed unicamente con la tua compagna? Pensaci: tutta la vita, e lascia da parte il sentimento che nutri per lei che sicuramente esiste ed è sincero. Io parlo di sesso, di andare a letto con un'altra per il solo piacere di farlo, per provare ancora a sedurre, a conquistare, per testare il tuo essere uomo, e per cento altre ragioni tutte riconducibili alla tua natura. Io non credo che sia possibile per un uomo, per una donna lo è molto di più (diversa struttura) anche se difficile anche per lei.
> Allora pensaci e rispondimi


Diletta, trovo il sesso piacevole così poche volte  e molte di più una faticaccia che non ne vale la pena. Ovvio, se fossi uomo medio il detto sarebbe "il sesso è bello se piace a me!", ma ho sempre pensato che si è in due e quindi ecco il perchè della faticaccia. Il mio ego non migliora e non peggiore per quante donne mi sono scopato, posso dirti che non è variato nulla. La "conquista" non la vedo mai come una dimostrazione delle proprie capacità, anzi, direi che è una riprova del culo della persona, perchè  piacere ad una persona dipende da tante variabili che l'unica a cui do davvvero peso è il culo. Qundi, perchè dovrei sentirmi meglio solo nel dimostrare che ho culo?
Le mie personali capacità sono dimostrate dai problemi che mi si pongono e che risolvo, all'usare attivamente le mie capacità per qualocosa di costruttivo e non di così banale come l'infilare il salsicciotto da qualche parte.
Diletta, scusami, ma ci sono uomini ben diversi da tuo marito e sinceramente le persone che  storicamente hanno segnato il tempo non avevano come particolare caratteristica quella di saper essere dei piacioni. Niels Bohr, Maxwell....ecc. ecc. Uomini che valgono non per quanto bunga bunga hanno fatto.
Mi spiace Diletta dirtelo, esistono anche uomini con cervello.


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..ma che seriale e seriale! Se è da 18 anni che sta buono buono. Se tutti i seriali fossero così, chiuderebbe questo forum


E' quello che ti dice lui ed  il suo essere stato beccato è la riprova che non è affidabile quello che dice. Decisamente vista la mancanza di affidibilità di tuo marito in questi termini e dalle stronzate che lui stesso ha detto per convincerti c'è un ragionevole dubbio che ti abbia detto una mezz averità dolorosa per nascondere una verità ancor più dolorosa per te.
Come dico, quando si viene traditi non importano i fatti...ma le possibilità percepite.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho seguito poco la cosa...io non sono tarditore seriale e'da poco che lo faccio,qua'non sono l'unico dalla parte dei traditori,solo che io scrivo quello che penso,direttamente e sinceramente,c'e'chi invece....
> Popolarita'???'Frega zero........comunque qua'dentro mi hanno capito tutti..tu no...ti perdono perche'sei nuova..ma non riprovarci..se no arriva il gatto a nove code....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


....*la storiella dei tre scienziati che viaggiano in treno:* 
un ingegnere, un ﬁsico e un matematico. 
Passando accanto a un recinto di pecore, il primo esclama: “Tutte le pecore sono bianche”. Il ﬁsico lo corregge: “Tutte le pecore di questo prato sono bianche”. Interviene inﬁne il matematico: “No, possiamo solo dire che esiste un prato in cui ci sono delle pecore, e queste pecore hanno almeno un lato bianco”.
--------------------------------------------------------

tu n'do te metti???..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ....
> 
> tu n'do te metti???..
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


A pecora con le pecore ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Diletta, ti prego, perdonami....ma certi assist a centro area non possono non essere finalizzati. :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anomalie comportamentali- Teoria della Gestalt:
> 
> - *atteggiamenti di conoscenza*, ossia suddividiamo le   informazioni in segmenti più gestibili, ognuno dei quali viene elaborato  come atteggiamento semplice, quando semplice non è;
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...è ancora fermo alle teorie della Gestalt...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> In guepiere ed autoreggenti taglieresti la testa al toro...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...la guepiere con le autoreggenti...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....ma amico mio...la guepiere non si indossa con le autoreggenti...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...questo se ne intende eh? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Diletta....sicuramente sai chi sono,non dare retta a Stermi.e'un bravo ragazzo ma e'sulla strada per diventare..maestro di vita..sia le maestre le avevamo gia'.....ciaooooo


Ma no Lothar lui si crede addirittura il dirigente scolastico no? E' il responsabile del provveditorato...quello che stila la programmazione della vita degli altri no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho seguito poco la cosa...io non sono tarditore seriale e'da poco che lo faccio,qua'non sono l'unico dalla parte dei traditori,solo che io scrivo quello che penso,direttamente e sinceramente,c'e'chi invece....
> Popolarita'???'Frega zero........comunque qua'dentro mi hanno capito tutti..tu no...ti perdono perche'sei nuova..ma non riprovarci..se no arriva il gatto a nove code....:carneval::carneval::carneval:



..ma dai, tutte le persone che si comportano così come te sono dei narcisi!
Perchè la definizione di seriale che ti ho dato, e non solo io, non è giusta per te? Come ti definisci allora? Come mai hai fatto questo cambiamento di condotta? E prima? Scusa la raffica di domande, ma mi interessa capirti un po'.
Ciao


----------



## lothar57 (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no Lothar lui si crede addirittura il dirigente scolastico no? E' il responsabile del provveditorato...quello che stila la programmazione della vita degli altri no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 
Che roba Conte.....il piu'grande invornito del forum..aizza maestre..che pero'non lo fumano mi pare....tra l'altro di completini Perla non conosce niente.....ahhh che tristezza
senti mona di un Conte lo portiamo al Crystal???


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...è ancora fermo alle teorie della Gestalt...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Non era per te, perche' co' te pure quelli bravi bravi se so' arresi...tanto per un pirla solo nun ne vale la pena sforzarse...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...la guepiere con le autoreggenti...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....ma amico mio...la guepiere non si indossa con le autoreggenti...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...questo se ne intende eh? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Bravo vedi che stai frecato?..a impotente...:mrgreen:

a me mi' moje m'arrapa solo col suo completino pelle in dotazione.....

a te manco padre pio te basta pe' fa' er miracolo al bigolino...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..ma dai, tutte le persone che si comportano così come te sono dei narcisi!
> Perchè la definizione di seriale che ti ho dato, e non solo io, non è giusta per te? Come ti definisci allora? Come mai hai fatto questo cambiamento di condotta? E prima? Scusa la raffica di domande, ma mi interessa capirti un po'.
> Ciao


Scusa ma ho poco tempo,narciso io??Io volo basso,ho solo scritto la realta',che non piace...non sono ho un carattere docile ne remissivo,realista anche troppo.
Prima se capitava non dicevo di no,adesso cerco,perche'come qui'sanno tutti,24 anni di matrimonio sono tanti,gli impegni di lavoro lo stesso,e mi sono rotto,come dicevo ieri con un'amica,certe mattine mi lxhiedo chi me lo fa fare???ciao Diletta


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no Lothar lui si crede addirittura il dirigente scolastico no? E' il responsabile del provveditorato...quello che stila la programmazione della vita degli altri no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma chi programma la tua vita, solo che al posto tuo me sarei gia' suicidato...:mrgreen:

te lo dico come ad un fratello...hai una vita di merda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che roba Conte.....il piu'grande invornito del forum..aizza maestre..che pero'non lo fumano mi pare....tra l'altro di completini Perla non conosce niente.....ahhh che tristezza
> senti mona di un Conte lo portiamo al Crystal???


Ha parlato Casanova....:mrgreen:

ao' a te manco cor crick s'arza, altro che completini te ce voleno...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Niko, penso che tu sia un uomo, o un ragazzo no? E allora come fai a pensarla come una femminuccia (di altri tempi tra l'altro), non ti offendere però. Le scappatelle per un uomo non fanno mancare il rispetto per la donna: il mio rispetto è integro e non dipende certo da quello che mi può fare mio marito. Se mai, la cosa che mi fa girare le scatole, è la menzogna o comunque i sotterfugi, quelli proprio non li sopporto! E anche la stima che ho per me stessa è la stessa, non me la fa certo diminuire una sua scopata. Scusa l'eleganza!
> 
> Riguardo al primo punto: certo che sa quello che fa altrimenti avrei un demente accanto, ma questo che c'entra?


Si si, sono un uomo 
Leggendo questa tua risposta probabilmente ho capito male cosa intendevi: io intendevo che LUI ti ha mancato di rispetto e non che il tuo rispetto per te stessa debba essere influenzato dalle sue scappatelle.

Altro discorso per la tua autostima, che potrebbe esserne influenzata, ma è relativo...ad esempio io da fresco tradito non ho avuto problemi di autostima (e mi pare di capire che anche per te sia cosi)

Per il fatto che sappia o no quello che fa tuo marito c'entra eccome...non è che va in trance e poi fa le scappatelle e quando finisce ritorna nel mondo reale e dimentica tutto  Inoltre, le menzogne e i sotterfugi non ci sono forse stati visto che te lo ha detto dopo 18 anni? Sempre che non abbia continuato nel frattempo?


----------



## Niko74 (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> La prima tua interpretazione è quella giusta. Le sue scappatelle sono state da lui definite "storielle senza alcuna importanza per noi" e non mi ha reso no partecipe delle sue imprese, sapeva che lo avrei mollato alla velocità della luce.
> Dissento invece sul fatto del traditore seriale: non penso che si possa catalogare in quell'ambito. Più che altro direi occasionale (parecchio occasionale però) nel senso che sfruttava le occasioni che si presentavano via via, e non è che si creino proprio continuamente, non trovi?
> *Ma resto dell'idea che qualsiasi soggetto maschile farebbe altrettanto. Prova se vuoi a convincermi del contrario...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Niko74 (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...no, scusa, mi correggo, non voglio apparire estremista. Quasi tutti, sono molto pochi quelli che resistono e tra quei pochi c'è qualche codardo, qualcuno cioè che ha paura di perdere tutti i suoi vantaggi, di mettersi nei casini etc.. , ma non dubitare che la vorrebbe tanto fare anche lui quella scopatina extra. *Non è per rispetto per la moglie, stanne certo!*
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ooops...ho scritto prima di leggere questo...che comunque mi pare ugualmente un ragionamento "contorto" (per non dire altro). Comunque è comodo avere queste idee...ma se a te va bene cosi


----------



## Eliade (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui è amabile, ma è come è sempre stato. Io non mi sono mai accorta di nulla perchè lui è sempre lo stesso. Ma se decido di continuare la mia strada con lui voglio riuscire a cambiare il mio atteggiamento mentale, è questa la mia sfida: voglio cioè arrivare al punto che una sua scappatella (fatta però come dico io) non significhi proprio nulla per me. Cosa ne pensi? E' un pensiero troppo oltre? *Così facendo, non soffrirei più e il nostro amore sarebbe salvo,* perchè il nostro è veramente, ma lo dico davvero, un grande grande amore. Anche per lui (ora qualcuno si metterà a ridere), ma è così.


Il tutto va benissimo...non c'è nessun problema in questo tipo di rapporto che ti auspichi.
Però, sei sicura che non lo fai solo perché hai paura di affrontate la questione secondo i canoni con cui hai vissuto fino ad ora?


----------



## Eliade (7 Aprile 2011)

OMG...quando ho quotato il messaggio non mi ero resa conto di quante pagine avevate scritto! 

Non ce la farò mai a leggere tutto...:unhappy:

Un bacio virtuale a chi mi fa un sunto! :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...no, scusa, mi correggo, non voglio apparire estremista. Quasi tutti, sono molto pochi quelli che resistono e tra quei pochi c'è qualche codardo, qualcuno cioè che ha paura di perdere tutti i suoi vantaggi, di mettersi nei casini etc.. , ma non dubitare che la vorrebbe tanto fare anche lui quella scopatina extra. Non è per rispetto per la moglie, stanne certo!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu sei fedele per codardia?

e non mi dire che per le donne è diverso: 
di balle per convincerti che non è malaccio avere un marito che tromba in giro, sei libera di raccontartene quante ne vuoi
ma io sono altrettanto libera di dirti che secondo me te la racconti

e comunque l'occasione di cui parli nel post precedente non è che cade dal cielo
te la devi cercare
come ben sa tuo marito


----------



## lothar57 (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu sei fedele per codardia?
> 
> e non mi dire che per le donne è diverso:
> di balle per convincerti che non è malaccio avere un marito che tromba in giro, sei libera di raccontartene quante ne vuoi
> ...


 
monta le catene......super d'accordo:up::up::up:


----------



## passante (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...no, scusa, mi correggo, non voglio apparire estremista. Quasi tutti, sono molto pochi quelli che resistono e tra quei pochi c'è qualche codardo, qualcuno cioè che ha paura di perdere tutti i suoi vantaggi, di mettersi nei casini etc.. , ma non dubitare che la vorrebbe tanto fare anche lui quella scopatina extra. Non è per rispetto per la moglie, stanne certo!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


accipicchia che cosa triste che hai scritto :blank:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che roba Conte.....il piu'grande invornito del forum..aizza maestre..che pero'non lo fumano mi pare....tra l'altro di completini Perla non conosce niente.....ahhh che tristezza
> senti mona di un Conte lo portiamo al Crystal???


No perchè direbbe che è un convo di fasciste...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Poi la gente lo scambia per quello che parcheggia le auto:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## passante (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Niko, penso che tu sia un uomo, o un ragazzo no? E allora come fai a pensarla come una femminuccia


hai una visione del mondo veramente strana! interessante, però. "femminuccia" detto da una donna è interessante, no?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No perchè direbbe che è un convo di fasciste...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Poi la gente lo scambia per quello che parcheggia le auto:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 
buon uomo.....le chiavi prego...lo vedo bene:carneval::carneval:
poi faremmo brutta figura....magari gli portiamo un po'di pillole verdi...da come e'sempre scopa poco e niente...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
che la gnocca ci accompagni....


----------



## passante (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo devo sfatare anche questa situazione: non è che io non faccia nulla tutto il giorno, ma devo dire per onor del vero che lui mi aiuta parecchio in casa, specie in cucina, forse allora in questa vita tutto non si può avere e mi devo accontentare...


ma sì, in effetti si ti aiuta in cucina bisogna che ti tradisca. in fondo che pretendi?  mica sarà un femminuccia, no? 

:unhappy:

più ti leggo più trovo la tua visione delle cose veramente cusriosa.


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma sì, in effetti si ti aiuta in cucina bisogna che ti tradisca. in fondo che pretendi?  mica sarà un femminuccia, no?
> 
> :unhappy:
> 
> più ti leggo più trovo la tua visione delle cose veramente cusriosa.


Oddio, io aiuto in più cose la mia ragazza e so che quando andremo a convivere la cucina per diletto sarà mia una volta al dì!!! Ok, devo già preparare i piani di tradimento necessari per mettermi a pari, me lo merito no???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Aprile 2011)

questo non è rivolto a tutti, ovviamente, ma a tre maschietti tutti sopra i 40:

vi giuro che all'asilo di mia figlia i bambini si comportano in modo meno infantile di voi


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> questo non è rivolto a tutti, ovviamente, ma a tre maschietti tutti sopra i 40:
> 
> vi giuro che all'asilo di mia figlia i bambini si comportano in modo meno infantile di voi


Gne gne gne gne gne!! :rotfl:
Scusami ma era più forte di me!!!


----------



## passante (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Gne gne gne gne gne!! :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Gne gne gne gne gne!! :rotfl:
> Scusami ma era più forte di me!!!


meno male che abbiamo diverse maestre, perlomeno


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> OMG...quando ho quotato il messaggio non mi ero resa conto di quante pagine avevate scritto!
> 
> Non ce la farò mai a leggere tutto...:unhappy:
> 
> Un bacio virtuale a chi mi fa un sunto! :carneval:


diletta teorizza che se suo marito continua ad essere il bravo marito che conosce cool lei potrebbe forse concedergli delle scappatelle di solo sesso quando è lontano da casa
così lui non le dovrebbe dire bugie 
conte plaude 
tutti gli altri, lothar compreso, esprimono perplessità di vario ordine e grado
diletta si innervosisce di fronte alle perplessità altrui
ma non vorrebbe un matrimonio come quello del conte
dice comunque che tutti gli uomini tradirebbero se gli si presentasse l'occasione e che chi non lo fa è un codardo
che nessuno se ne asterrebbe per mantenere un impegno preso o per rispetto, tranne qualche donna
suo marito parrebbe in crisi dei 50 anni

in pratica
nega a sè stessa la rilevanza dei recenti tentativi di tradimento del marito
e per farlo si concentra su quelli antichi
ed è delusa di sè stessa perchè non riesce a metabolizzare questi ultimi (nè ci riuscirà se non accetta di affrontare il presente)

quella che hai letto è la soluzione che ipotizza per non soffrire:
tutto resterebbe come prima con in più la licenza di trombata per suo marito


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> meno male che abbiamo diverse maestre, perlomeno


Ehmmm, perchè la tua maestra che ti faceva????  A dire il vero da bimbo io ero un angelo...vivevo nel mio mondo totalmente e me ne fottevo del resto, davvero bello il modo!!!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> accipicchia che cosa triste che hai scritto :blank:


 
stai zitto tu!
codardo!:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tutto resterebbe come prima con in più la licenza di trombata per suo marito


010 licenza di trombare??? Il nuovo agente segreto...che non ha la pistola con sè!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> stai zitto tu!
> codardo!:carneval:


Anche tu, codardona!!! Vergognati e chiedi scusa!!!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anche tu, codardona!!! Vergognati e chiedi scusa!!!


mai dire mai! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
(james bond ci fa un baffo)


----------



## Eliade (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> diletta teorizza che se suo marito continua ad essere il bravo marito che conosce cool lei potrebbe forse concedergli delle scappatelle di solo sesso quando è lontano da casa
> così lui non le dovrebbe dire bugie
> conte plaude
> tutti gli altri, lothar compreso, esprimono perplessità di vario ordine e grado
> ...


Bene...dunque si è convinta che il marito l'ha tradita anche dopo il matrimonio, del resto non è che da sposati non ci siano occasioni....

Praticamente vorrebbe che il marito fosse tanto furbo da non lasciarle mai trapelare le sue scappatelle (come sembra abbia già fatto), però con il suo implicito consenso...quello che però le da fastidio è che non riesce a metabolizzare il tutto, vorrebbe ma non riesce ad accettarlo.

Ah bene...mah...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bene...*dunque si è convinta che il marito l'ha tradita anche dopo il matrimonio*, del resto non è che da sposati non ci siano occasioni....
> 
> Praticamente vorrebbe che il marito fosse tanto furbo da non lasciarle mai trapelare le sue scappatelle (come sembra abbia già fatto), però con il suo implicito consenso...quello che però le da fastidio è che non riesce a metabolizzare il tutto, vorrebbe ma non riesce ad accettarlo.
> 
> Ah bene...mah...


nega con tale forza che è evidentemente convinta che sia così


----------



## passante (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> diletta teorizza che se suo marito continua ad essere il bravo marito che conosce cool lei potrebbe forse concedergli delle scappatelle di solo sesso quando è lontano da casa
> così lui non le dovrebbe dire bugie
> conte plaude
> tutti gli altri, lothar compreso, esprimono perplessità di vario ordine e grado
> ...


ah, ecco. io non ho letto tutto. sono arrivato fino a quelle strambe cose sulle femminucce, il doversi accontentare, ecc. ma non è che si sente anche parecchio inferiore al marito? magari in quanto donna? era lei che scriveva che in compagnia delle donne si annoia per i discorsi che fanno e che preferisce gli uomini? no, forse mi confondo.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ah, ecco. io non ho letto tutto. sono arrivato fino a quelle strambe cose sulle femminucce, il doversi accontentare, ecc. ma non è che si sente anche parecchio inferiore al marito? magari in quanto donna? era lei che scriveva che in compagnia delle donne si annoia per i discorsi che fanno e che preferisce gli uomini? no, forse mi confondo.


sì è lei


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ah, ecco. io non ho letto tutto. sono arrivato fino a quelle strambe cose sulle femminucce, il doversi accontentare, ecc. ma non è che si sente anche parecchio inferiore al marito? magari in quanto donna? era lei che scriveva che in compagnia delle donne si annoia per i discorsi che fanno e che preferisce gli uomini? no, forse mi confondo.


Io invece adoro la compagnia delle donne per via della patata...sono maschio...ma non usufruisco perchè son codardo e lo ero anche da single!!! Passante, vergognati anche tu, adesso spedisci il tuo compagno a riprendersi gli arretrati!!!


----------



## passante (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io invece adoro la compagnia delle donne per via della patata...sono maschio...ma non usufruisco perchè son codardo e lo ero anche da single!!! Passante, vergognati anche tu, adesso spedisci il tuo compagno a riprendersi gli arretrati!!!


:rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu sei fedele per codardia?
> 
> e non mi dire che per le donne è diverso:
> di balle per convincerti che non è malaccio avere un marito che tromba in giro, sei libera di raccontartene quante ne vuoi
> ...


Parole Sante :up:


----------



## MK (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A una donna preme la sua storia d'amore con quest'uomo, capisci?
> Il matrimonio tante volte è solo uno scudo per ripararsi dai guai...


Qui l'amore lo vedo poco. Almeno l'amore come lo intendo io. Ma una donna da sola non può stare? Deve accontentarsi di una che le dice sai cara ti amo tanto ma ho bisogno delle botte d'allegria? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## MK (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quasi 50 anni di rivendicazioni ed emancipazioni buttati nel cesso...
> 
> Manco mia madre vedova ormai 77enne, ha mai ragionato cosi'..
> 
> ...


Nord Est?


----------



## MK (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> do e pretendo esclusività
> chi c'è, c'è
> chi non c'è, ... aria
> 
> ...


 
:up:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qui l'amore lo vedo poco. Almeno l'amore come lo intendo io. Ma una donna da sola non può stare? Deve accontentarsi di una che le dice sai cara ti amo tanto ma ho bisogno delle botte d'allegria? Ma stiamo scherzando?


 
:up:


----------



## MK (7 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> hai una visione del mondo veramente strana! interessante, però. "femminuccia" detto da una donna è interessante, no?


Acuta osservazione :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> :up:


 


a te ti vedo su una brutta china


----------



## MK (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a te ti vedo su una brutta china


Mai stata meglio


----------



## Sole (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> diletta teorizza che se suo marito continua ad essere il bravo marito che conosce cool lei potrebbe forse concedergli delle scappatelle di solo sesso quando è lontano da casa
> così lui non le dovrebbe dire bugie
> conte plaude
> tutti gli altri, lothar compreso, esprimono perplessità di vario ordine e grado
> ...


Bene, grazie per l'ottima sintesi!

Diletta, io capisco quello che vuoi dire. E in teoria posso anche accettare l'idea che ci sia uno stadio del rapporto in cui il tradimento fisico non sia una questione di vita o di morte e si possa metabolizzare con relativa facilità.

Ma io sono convinta che nel momento in cui il rapporto gode di ottima salute il tradimento sia assolutamente superfluo.
Molti credono che l'uomo non sia nato per essere fedele. Io credo invece che quando ama davvero l'essere umano pretende l'esclusività. Se io amo con tutta me stessa, carne e spirito, non ho bisogno di andarmene in giro a scopare. Sono appagata. Posso anche trovare desiderabile un bel ragazzo, posso divertirmi a fantasticare le peggio cose, ma poi mi faccio una risata tra me e me e penso che non vedo l'ora di tornare a casa per fare l'amore con mio marito.

Il problema è che un rapporto che goda di ottima salute per vari decenni, quanto si suppone duri un matrimonio, è quasi un'utopia (come si può dedurre dalle storie degli utenti di questo forum). Ed è quasi fisiologico che, nell'altalena di alti e bassi di un rapporto, ci siano periodi in cui il tradimento o almeno l'idea del tradimento diventano una questione da affrontare.

Trovo giusto e apprezzabile il tentativo di rielaborazione del tradimento e la messa in discussione del vostro rapporto di coppia. Ma tieni presente che è una fase.

Non so se vale la pena elaborare teorie su cui basare la propria condotta in modo così rigido e schematico. Io sono più per il vivere qui ed ora, per l'ascolto costante di se stessi, senza porsi dentro schemi rigidi come 'la fedele a tutti i costi' o 'il donnaiolo incallito'. Ci sono fasi, cambiamenti, l'importante è sapersi guardare dentro e capire a che punto ci si trova.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> diletta teorizza che se suo marito continua ad essere il bravo marito che conosce cool lei potrebbe forse concedergli delle scappatelle di solo sesso quando è lontano da casa
> così lui non le dovrebbe dire bugie
> conte plaude
> tutti gli altri, lothar compreso, esprimono perplessità di vario ordine e grado
> ...


La solita manipolatrice della domenica...
Dove leggi che il conte plaude?
Io ho solo cercato di capire i fenomeni.
E di spiegare a lei come un uomo come me vive certe cose.
Ossia gran cazzate.
Ma sono cose tra me e me.
Non inficiano il rapporto con mia moglie, che resterà intangibile fino alla fine dei nostri giorni: una cosa che ci gestiamo io e lei senza farci tirare in giro dal confronto con gli altri.
Mia moglie convive con me dal 1994. Saprà qualcosa di me eh?
Proprio oggi a pranzo abbiamo parlato di Diletta...mia moglie dice...perchè dovrebbero diventare significanti donne che non lo sono neppure per suo marito? 
Qua c'è una donna che deve scegliere tra tenerselo o perderlo.
Meglio che metta sulla bilancia cosa comporta perderlo e cosa comporta tenerselo.
Ma tanto mica succede niente eh?
Fidati diletta...dell'80% dell'universo femminile...lui se ne frega...neanche ci pensa...diciamo solo che può capitare, suo malgrado, di essere interessato o incuriosito da qualcuna...
Che scaricherà nel cesso se solo si mette a rompere troppo i coglioni. 
Io non plaudo mai.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La solita manipolatrice della domenica...
> Dove leggi che il conte plaude?
> Io ho solo cercato di capire i fenomeni.
> E di spiegare a lei come un uomo come me vive certe cose.
> ...


Mo va' a cagher...:mrgreen:

vabbe' era solo per quotarte perche' visto che Amoresuo co' te e' in sssiopero, cosi' s'arza la pressiun'......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mo va' a cagher...:mrgreen:
> 
> vabbe' era solo per quotarte perche' visto che Amoresuo co' te e' in sssiopero, cosi' s'arza la pressiun'......
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 bastardo inside:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qui l'amore lo vedo poco. Almeno l'amore come lo intendo io. Ma una donna da sola non può stare? Deve accontentarsi di una che le dice sai cara ti amo tanto ma ho bisogno delle botte d'allegria? Ma stiamo scherzando?


Ci sono tanti tipi di amore no?
Perchè dici si accontenta?
Forse che non esistono donne che amano le botte di allegria?
No eh?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Bene, grazie per l'ottima sintesi!
> 
> Diletta, io capisco quello che vuoi dire. E in teoria posso anche accettare l'idea che ci sia uno stadio del rapporto in cui il tradimento fisico non sia una questione di vita o di morte e si possa metabolizzare con relativa facilità.
> 
> ...


Io vorrei discutere solo due parole.
Pretendere e appagato.
Non è che se io amo divento fedele, è che se SONO AMATO che diventa naturale per me essere fedele.
Se non ti senti amato, ma solo maltrattato, non ricambiato ecc..ecc.e.cc....cerchi altrove quello che ti manca. 
Appunto se sono appagato...ok...mi faccio una risata...e non vedo l'ora di tornare a casa da chi mi aspetta a braccia aperte.
Ma se tornare a casa significa 9 volte su 10, affrontare un disagio...ti dici...ma cazzo chi me lo fa fare di tornare a casa?
Meglio stare fuori no?
E ragiono così: più lei si sentirà amata da me, meno avrà bisogno di compensazioni del cazzo.
Altrimenti anche lei si rifugerà tra braccia confortanti e amiche.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mo va' a cagher...:mrgreen:
> 
> vabbe' era solo per quotarte perche' visto che Amoresuo co' te e' in sssiopero, cosi' s'arza la pressiun'......
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mi hai fatto un favore no? Quotandomi lei vede il mio post...grazie dei tuoi servigi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io vorrei discutere solo due parole.
> Pretendere e appagato.
> Non è che se io amo divento fedele, è che se SONO AMATO che diventa naturale per me essere fedele.


In realtà ho usato la parola sbagliata. Pretende non è esatto. In realtà non mi vengono in mente altri verbi adatti ora. Il messaggio era che l'esclusività viene in modo naturale, senza forzature.

E poi amare e essere amato per me coincidono. Quando senti che lo stato vitale della coppia è buono, c'è anche una perfetta corrispondenza tra le due cose.
Ci sono sintonia, affinità... insomma, quello che uno si aspetterebbe di trovare in un rapporto di coppia che funziona perfettamente e in cui nessuno dei due pensa di tradire. E' uno stato di grazia che non sempre si raggiunge o si mantiene, per me.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> In realtà ho usato la parola sbagliata. Pretende non è esatto. In realtà non mi vengono in mente altri verbi adatti ora. Il messaggio era che l'esclusività viene in modo naturale, senza forzature.
> 
> E poi amare e essere amato per me coincidono. Quando senti che lo stato vitale della coppia è buono, c'è anche una perfetta corrispondenza tra le due cose.
> Ci sono sintonia, affinità... insomma, quello che uno si aspetterebbe di trovare in un rapporto di coppia che funziona perfettamente e in cui nessuno dei due pensa di tradire. E' uno stato di grazia che non sempre si raggiunge o si mantiene, per me.


Uno stato di grazia provato pochissime volte in vita mia.
E la mia tentazione è sempre stata fare tabula rasa attorno a me...ma sono un uomo così complicato e difficile da amare?
Sai quanto IO mi sono sforzato per rendermi "comprensibile" agli altri? Sono stanco, sai, stanco di dover usare ogni giorno centinaia di parole per spiegare cosa intendevo dire...stanco...
Perchè poi mi sento capito anche solo da uno sguardo?


----------



## elena (7 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> In realtà ho usato la parola sbagliata. Pretende non è esatto. In realtà non mi vengono in mente altri verbi adatti ora. Il messaggio era che l'esclusività viene in modo naturale, senza forzature.
> 
> E poi amare e essere amato per me coincidono. Quando senti che lo stato vitale della coppia è buono, c'è anche una perfetta corrispondenza tra le due cose.
> Ci sono sintonia, affinità... insomma, quello che uno si aspetterebbe di trovare in un rapporto di coppia che funziona perfettamente e in cui nessuno dei due pensa di tradire. E' uno stato di grazia che non sempre si raggiunge o si mantiene, per me.


posso?...c'è una perfetta corrispondenza se ciò che voglio è ciò che vuole anche l'altro. Se io mi sento amata allora lui mi ama, se lui si sente amato allora io lo amo: allora e solo allora nessuno dei due pensa di tradire.


----------



## Sole (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uno stato di grazia provato pochissime volte in vita mia.
> E la mia tentazione è sempre stata fare tabula rasa attorno a me...ma sono un uomo così complicato e difficile da amare?
> Sai quanto IO mi sono sforzato per rendermi "comprensibile" agli altri? Sono stanco, sai, stanco di dover usare ogni giorno centinaia di parole per spiegare cosa intendevo dire...stanco...
> Perchè poi mi sento capito anche solo da uno sguardo?


L'amore non è precluso alle persone complicate e difficili. L'amore è anche un po' una questione di culo! Insomma, ti devi incastrare con una persona che impazzisca per le tue qualità e passi sopra ai tuoi difetti. Io riesco a sopportare il disordine patologico di mio marito, i suoi scatti di nervosismo, la sua ipocondria. E adoro la sua intelligenza, la sua ironia, la sua visione del mondo. Magari se fosse un precisino, ordinato e paziente, ma incapace di farmi ridere e pensare, non sarei capace di amarlo così come lo amo.

Però non sentirti scoraggiato. A volte amare è anche una cosa immediata, che va al di là di tante spiegazioni e seghe mentali.

Ma in realtà io parlo e poi alla fine non sono nemmeno sicura di quello che dico.


----------



## francescoin (7 Aprile 2011)

*altro che amore!!!*



Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


carissima ... NON CI SONO SCUSE CHE TENGANO ... tu sei la diletta fra tante ... e le altre solo avventure e rapporti fisici? in questo si dimostra la fedeltà verso il proprio partner ... nel mettere a freno i propri istinti e pensieri, ritenendo fermamente unico/a e insostituibile (in tutto) il proprio Amore ... questo non vuol dire non fare di tutto per recuperare il rapporto con chi ha trasgredito e tradito ma ... il minimo è rivoluzionare totalmente l'idea (contorta) di Amore verso il marito o moglie che sia senza continuare a prendersi in giro


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> L'amore non è precluso alle persone complicate e difficili. L'amore è anche un po' una questione di culo! Insomma, ti devi incastrare con una persona che impazzisca per le tue qualità e passi sopra ai tuoi difetti. Io riesco a sopportare il disordine patologico di mio marito, i suoi scatti di nervosismo, la sua ipocondria. E adoro la sua intelligenza, la sua ironia, la sua visione del mondo. Magari se fosse un precisino, ordinato e paziente, ma incapace di farmi ridere e pensare, non sarei capace di amarlo così come lo amo.
> 
> Però non sentirti scoraggiato. A volte amare è anche una cosa immediata, che va al di là di tante spiegazioni e seghe mentali.
> 
> Ma in realtà io parlo e poi alla fine non sono nemmeno sicura di quello che dico.


Non mi scoraggio mai...mi stanco solo...mi stufo...cerco di riprendere fiato...però com'è bello come descrivi tuo marito...
L'immediatezza nell'amore...spero di potermi prendere questo lusso un giorno o l'altro...


----------



## francescoin (7 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> In realtà ho usato la parola sbagliata. Pretende non è esatto. In realtà non mi vengono in mente altri verbi adatti ora. Il messaggio era che l'esclusività viene in modo naturale, senza forzature.
> 
> E poi amare e essere amato per me coincidono. Quando senti che lo stato vitale della coppia è buono, c'è anche una perfetta corrispondenza tra le due cose.
> Ci sono sintonia, affinità... insomma, quello che uno si aspetterebbe di trovare in un rapporto di coppia che funziona perfettamente e in cui nessuno dei due pensa di tradire. E' uno stato di grazia che non sempre si raggiunge o si mantiene, per me.


forse si potrebbe aggiungere ancora qualcosa ... ma queste parole oltre ad essere belle sono anche vere ... sono daccordo


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mo va' a cagher...:mrgreen:
> 
> vabbe' era solo per quotarte perche' visto che Amoresuo co' te e' in sssiopero, cosi' s'arza la pressiun'......
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


francamente ......











me ne infischio






non è che posso aver interesse a confutare anche chi viene a dire che gli asini volano


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> francamente ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non si tratta di confutare...non è questo l'obiettivo, quanto ammettere una volta per tutte, che nel mondo dei sentimenti, a volte bisogna perfino farli volare per davvero gli asini, pur di salvare un rapporto eh?
Ok cara...gli asini volano...mi fido che sia come dici tu, anche se io non li vedo, ma per favore smettila di fraintendere tutto quello che dico eh? Dai smettila...
La mia volontà di comprendere le tue ragioni è massima...ma tuttavia non ci riesco.:sonar:


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> No, penso che lui sia sincero al riguardo perchè per lui il matrimonio è un valore importante e penso che si sia impegnato al massimo per non violare la promessa. Io non concepisco questo "spartiacque" fra prima e dopo, lui ha violato lo stesso la nostra bella storia d'amore macchiandola. Ha distrutto il mio sogno, la magia di noi. Noi non siamo più "unici", siamo diventati una coppia mediocre e questo non mi piace. So di averlo idealizzato troppo, ma lui è stato così abile nel permettermelo.


Non posso che essere daccordo


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> No, penso che lui sia sincero al riguardo perchè per lui il matrimonio è un valore importante e penso che si sia impegnato al massimo per non violare la promessa. Io non concepisco questo "spartiacque" fra prima e dopo, lui ha violato lo stesso la nostra bella storia d'amore macchiandola. Ha distrutto il mio sogno, la magia di noi. Noi non siamo più "unici", siamo diventati una coppia mediocre e questo non mi piace. So di averlo idealizzato troppo, ma lui è stato così abile nel permettermelo.



Eh... benvenuta nel mondo dei disincantati! 

Vedrai però che ora darai più importanza ad altre cose...


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh... benvenuta nel mondo dei disincantati!
> 
> Vedrai però che ora darai più importanza ad altre cose...


 :up:


----------



## crimilde (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lo puoi immaginare: un tentato tradimento (non so ancora quanto tentato e basta). Sai lui cosa mi ha detto? "se capita un incidente di percorso dopo 18 anni ci si può stare!!"


cosa????????che codardo!!!!!!!!!Minchia ma io pensavo che gli i ragazzi della mia etá dicessero queste cose, ma un uomo sposato!!!!cazzo e tutto quello che abbiamo costruito insieme in 18 anni???la persona che pensavo di amare e che pensavo di conoscere, e che mi delude dopo 18 anni????No no fallo scendere dal piedistallo e calpestalo!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


 
Ciao Diletta,saprai chi sono,quindi non ti meravigli se ti dico che si,e'possbile a me accade,se lui ha il mio carattere puo'essere.
Cosa e'il sesso,e con l'amante dovrebbe essere solo sesso o quasi,cosa e'con la moglie,tutto diverso.
Non 'bello da dire,non me ne vanto,ma se uno ha pochi scrupoli e poca morale lo fa' , punto.
Ma dal momento che l'ha fatto da fidanzato,cosa ti preoccupi,scusa??
Mica sono corna importanti....solo che...e'un vizio duro da perdere..in bocca al lupo


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti tipi di amore no?
> Perchè dici si accontenta?
> Forse che non esistono donne che amano le botte di allegria?
> No eh?


Guarda che per me uomini o donne è la stessa cosa. Se si sta bene, nel proprio rapporto e con se stessi, le botte di allegria non si cercano.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2011)

crimilde ha detto:


> cosa????????che codardo!!!!!!!!!Minchia ma io pensavo che gli i ragazzi della mia etá dicessero queste cose, ma un uomo sposato!!!!cazzo e tutto quello che abbiamo costruito insieme in 18 anni???la persona che pensavo di amare e che pensavo di conoscere, e che mi delude dopo 18 anni????No no fallo scendere dal piedistallo e calpestalo!!!!


 

ahahahah sei giovane ragazza...beata te...anch'io a vent'anni dicevo cosi'...poi...poi.....cambi,e capisci tante cose,e tante ne vedi.
Ma sei nuova vedo...leggici bene e capirai,ciao ciao


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che se io amo divento fedele, è che se SONO AMATO che diventa naturale per me essere fedele.
> Se non ti senti amato, ma solo maltrattato, non ricambiato ecc..ecc.e.cc....cerchi altrove quello che ti manca.


Cerchi altrove e te ne vai altrove allora. Conte te l'ho detto già altre volte, questa è una dinamica non adulta.


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cerchi altrove e te ne vai altrove allora. Conte te l'ho detto già altre volte, questa è una dinamica non adulta.


Per me è una dinamica umana... purtroppo.


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me è una dinamica umana... purtroppo.


Ma non è un problema del rapporto, è un problema individuale. Nessuna donna e nessun uomo può riempire quel tipo di vuoto. Lo si può anestetizzare, ma prima o poi, se non lo si risolve, ritorna.


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

E nella favola della vita che a volte diventa tragedia in realtà si cerca solo di poter amare ed essere amati in base ai propri canoni.....
E non è facile.. perchè in realtà si cerca nell'altro un Noi stessi ed un estensione di Noi stessi e quelle cose che a noi mancano.....


----------



## crimilde (8 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda che per me uomini o donne è la stessa cosa. Se si sta bene, nel proprio rapporto e con se stessi, le botte di allegria non si cercano.


sono d'accordo :up:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

crimilde ha detto:


> cosa????????che codardo!!!!!!!!!Minchia ma io pensavo che gli i ragazzi della mia etá dicessero queste cose, ma un uomo sposato!!!!cazzo e tutto quello che abbiamo costruito insieme in 18 anni???la persona che pensavo di amare e che pensavo di conoscere, e che mi delude dopo 18 anni????No no *fallo scendere dal piedistallo e calpestalo*!!!!


:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non è un problema del rapporto, è un problema individuale. Nessuna donna e nessun uomo può riempire quel tipo di vuoto. Lo si può anestetizzare, ma prima o poi, se non lo si risolve, ritorna.



Non ho detto che sia giusta... ma è "naturale".


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sia giusta... ma è "naturale".


Per me non è naturale delegare completamente a un'altra persona la nostra stabiità emotiva. Da adulti.


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per me non è naturale delegare completamente a un'altra persona la nostra stabiità emotiva. Da adulti.


Razionalizzi troppo... e comunque siamo tutti diversi.

Secondo me il fatto che molte persone tradiscono, è sintomo che questa attitudine fa parte del nostro DNA, non che siamo tutti immaturi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2011)

Vedi Diletta,
Io credo di averti letta con attenzione e ti ho trovata una persona incapace.
Non so se però incapace sia la parola giusta, non è che uno possa usare termini troppo difficili, che poi mi tocca pensare e la gente deve soffiare via la polvere dai calepini, quindi prendila per buona anche se è una coperta troppo corta.
Io ho sempre avuto un certo prurito in presenza di persone che incolpano gli altri per le proprie mancanze ed ora mi sto grattando.
Perchè le persone sono tanto più semplici quanto meno le si conosce.
E, tanto meno si conosce qualcosa tanto più ce ne siamo disinteressati.

Era facile avere un marito come si deve, una famiglia come si deve, una vita come si deve e un cervello spento.
Ora è facile avere un marito balordo, una famiglia balorda, una vita balorda e un cervello ancora spento.

Ma tuo marito è quello di prima, nè meglio nè peggio.
Ti andava bene finche non ci pensavi.
Ti fa schifo ma continui a non pensarci.

Tra te e tuo marito, chi ne esce peggio sei tu, incapace di scindere il passato dal presente.
Incapace di capire che non c'è differenza.
Incapace di sopravvivere con altri tipi di stupidità.

Ma non sei poi una persona così tremenda, non ne saresti capace.

Ciao!


----------



## crimilde (8 Aprile 2011)

no sicuramente si capiscono tante cose crescendo peró cazzou no spera andando avanti di costruire qualcosa di giusto e poi vede sempre tutto crollare. per esempio alla mia etá ti dicono eh va bé dai ma se una storia finisce non sei sposata puoi sempre riniziare, sei giovane non hai perso niente, oppure il tuo lui era piccolo non poteva capirti.. peró ammazza ogni volta riniziare da capo non é cosí facile o vedere che bosogna prendere tutto con leggerezza, anche quando si soffre :unhappy:.. immagino come deve essere quando sei sposato con una persona, quando cerchi di costruire un matrimonio, un rapporto fatto di fiducia e bla bla.. vedere crollare delle certezze non penso che sia semplice


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non è un problema del rapporto, è un problema individuale. Nessuna donna e nessun uomo può riempire quel tipo di vuoto. Lo si può anestetizzare, ma prima o poi, se non lo si risolve, ritorna.


ma se sbandierare il vuoto è strumentale a farsi i c... propri ....
perchè risolverlo (se esiste)?


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

crimilde ha detto:


> no sicuramente si capiscono tante cose crescendo peró cazzou no spera andando avanti di costruire qualcosa di giusto e poi vede sempre tutto crollare. per esempio alla mia etá ti dicono eh va bé dai ma se una storia finisce non sei sposata puoi sempre riniziare, sei giovane non hai perso niente, oppure il tuo lui era piccolo non poteva capirti.. peró ammazza ogni volta riniziare da capo non é cosí facile o vedere che bosogna prendere tutto con leggerezza, anche quando si soffre :unhappy:.. immagino come deve essere quando sei sposato con una persona, quando cerchi di costruire un matrimonio, un rapporto fatto di fiducia e bla bla.. vedere crollare delle certezze non penso che sia semplice


No, non lo è cara. Ma dopo un paio di caffè ci si può svegliare dal sogno dell'amore fiabesco.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda che per me uomini o donne è la stessa cosa. Se si sta bene, nel proprio rapporto e con se stessi, le botte di allegria non si cercano.


Che ti devo dire...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFGz-t5R0BE


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> questo non è rivolto a tutti, ovviamente, ma a tre maschietti tutti sopra i 40:
> 
> vi giuro che all'asilo di mia figlia i bambini si comportano in modo meno infantile di voi



menomale che l'hai detto tu!!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

crimilde ha detto:


> no sicuramente si capiscono tante cose crescendo peró cazzou no spera andando avanti di costruire qualcosa di giusto e poi vede sempre tutto crollare. per esempio alla mia etá ti dicono eh va bé dai ma se una storia finisce non sei sposata puoi sempre riniziare, sei giovane non hai perso niente, oppure il tuo lui era piccolo non poteva capirti.. peró ammazza ogni volta riniziare da capo non é cosí facile o vedere che bosogna prendere tutto con leggerezza, anche quando si soffre :unhappy:.. immagino come deve essere quando sei sposato con una persona, quando cerchi di costruire un matrimonio, un rapporto fatto di fiducia e bla bla.. vedere crollare delle certezze non penso che sia semplice


Ecco brava...appunto...
La mia decisione è questa, piaccia o non piaccia...é:
Finisco quel che devo finire, alla meno peggio.
Poi non costruisco più niente.
L'unica conferma che ho: sono un pessimo costruttore.
Quindi mi accontenterò solo di questo: esaudire nei limiti delle mie possibilità i desideri altrui.


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bene...dunque si è convinta che il marito l'ha tradita anche dopo il matrimonio, del resto non è che da sposati non ci siano occasioni....
> 
> Praticamente vorrebbe che il marito fosse tanto furbo da non lasciarle mai trapelare le sue scappatelle (come sembra abbia già fatto), però con il suo implicito consenso...quello che però le da fastidio è che non riesce a metabolizzare il tutto, vorrebbe ma non riesce ad accettarlo.
> 
> Ah bene...mah...



Veramente lo dici tu che sia convinta di questo, ho solo qualche minimo dubbio (alimentato da voi), ma perchè se è stato sincero a confessarmi certe cose non dovrebbe esserlo quando asserisce ciò?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava...appunto...
> La mia decisione è questa, piaccia o non piaccia...é:
> Finisco quel che devo finire, alla meno peggio.
> Poi non costruisco più niente.
> ...


 
Uhmmmmm cosa mi tocca sentire......Conte..


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Uhmmmmm cosa mi tocca sentire......Conte..


Lothar io non ho nessuna colonnella che mi stia alle calcagna...capisci?
Poi ho vinto tutte le mie guerre...ho fatto quel che dovevo fare...mi piacerebbe tanto ritirarmi a vita privata...con due o tre...beh vabbè hai capito...ma che io possa arrivare a lasciare mia moglie per un'altra donna è fuori discussione...finchè lei avrà bisogno di me...io ci sarò. QUel giorno che non avrà più bisogno mi tiro in disparte...prima che arrivi un sonoro vaffanculo...no?

Ma sono responsabile: io ho impostato quel rapporto in quella maniera e ho capito che è fondamentalmente sbagliato.
Sto uscendo con forza dall'ottica...lei mi ama perchè ha bisogno di me...per cercare di entrare in quella sarò amato per quello che sono.

Ho molto da lavorare su questo eh?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente lo dici tu che sia convinta di questo, ho solo qualche minimo dubbio (alimentato da voi), ma perchè se è stato sincero a confessarmi certe cose non dovrebbe esserlo quando asserisce ciò?


Forse perchè mentre sei disposta a "perdonargli" i tradimenti da fidanzati lo saresti molto meno a perdonargli  quelli avvenuti durante il matrimonio.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente lo dici tu che sia convinta di questo, ho solo qualche minimo dubbio (alimentato da voi), ma perchè se è stato sincero a confessarmi certe cose non dovrebbe esserlo quando asserisce ciò?


Perchè non dorme da piedi, il che vuol dire, che non è tonto


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè non dorme da piedi, il che vuol dire, che non è tonto


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:giusto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè non dorme da piedi, il che vuol dire, che non è tonto


Ossia che non è un invornito.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Razionalizzi troppo... e comunque siamo tutti diversi.
> 
> Secondo me il fatto che molte persone tradiscono, è sintomo che questa attitudine fa parte del nostro DNA, *non che siamo tutti immaturi.*


Ah no?

roba da matti come ve la cantate e ve la suonate...

ma sei scemo se non c'arrivi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ossia che non è un invornito.


 
oh ragaz.....ma e'possibile....cosa dovrebbe dire,che un traditore non cambia mai??che puo'far l'amore alla sera con la moglie e scopare l'amica la mattina??
L'ha detto il saggio Tuba e ovviamente il mitico Conte.....sveglia.....il bello che dice che noi mettimao dubbi...
Mi piace il marito della nostra amica....tipo in gamba....


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Razionalizzi troppo... e comunque siamo tutti diversi.
> 
> Secondo me il fatto che molte persone tradiscono, è sintomo che questa attitudine fa parte del nostro DNA, non che siamo tutti immaturi.


Tu lo chiami dna....io lo chiamo quell'accidente che abbiamo noi maschi...e che purtroppo spesso ci fare i...cazzi suoi....:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente lo dici tu che sia convinta di questo, ho solo qualche minimo dubbio (alimentato da voi), ma perchè se è stato sincero a confessarmi certe cose non dovrebbe esserlo quando asserisce ciò?


E chiamalo sincero...

ao' sei te che l'hai scoperto dopo 20 anni...


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tu lo chiami dna....io lo chiamo quell'accidente che abbiamo noi maschi...e che purtroppo spesso ci fare i...cazzi suoi....:mexican::mexican::mexican:


Fammi il piacere... le donne oggi sessualmente ci mettono sotto le scarpe... non è una questione di pene.


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah no?
> 
> roba da matti come ve la cantate e ve la suonate...
> 
> ...


E' una domanda o un'affermazione?


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' una domanda o un'affermazione?


Il dubbio ce l'ho non conoscendoti e basandomi esclusivamente su cio' che hai scritto...

percio' in base a quello che hai affermato secondo te io la domanda me la devo porre o no?


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il dubbio ce l'ho non conoscendoti e basandomi esclusivamente su cio' che hai scritto...
> 
> percio' in base a quello che hai affermato secondo te io la domanda me la devo porre o no?



Ma lo chiedi a me?

:unhappy:


----------



## passante (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> percio' in base a quello che hai affermato secondo te io la domanda me la devo porre o no?


 ma che cosa state dicendo? nonsicapiscefava:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma che cosa state dicendo? nonsicapiscefava:rotfl:



Mi sembra di parlare con Marzullo.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma lo chiedi a me?
> 
> :unhappy:


 ma che cosa???? io non ho capito....


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma lo chiedi a me?
> 
> :unhappy:


ed a chi lo devo chiedere a quello che passa??...

(passa' non sei tu...)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

io ho quotato un tuo post percio'...che fai ciurli??

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## passante (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed a chi lo devo chiedere a quello che passa??...
> 
> *(passa' non sei tu...)*
> 
> ...


meno male, non la sapevo :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed a chi lo devo chiedere a quello che passa??...
> 
> (passa' non sei tu...)
> 
> ...


Ma che, ti devo dire io quello che devi pensare di me?

Ho capito, ci rinuncio. :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> *Ma che, ti devo dire io quello che devi pensare di me?*
> 
> Ho capito, ci rinuncio. :rotfl:


Ed allora che cazzo te sei incuriosito affa' quando t'e' suonata la sirena dell'allarme delle cazzate sparate ad capocchiam?

 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> meno male, non la sapevo :mrgreen:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ed allora che cazzo te sei incuriosito affa' quando t'e' suonata la sirena dell'allarme delle cazzate sparate ad capocchiam?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Io davvero non capisco quello che scrivi... ma all'inizio mi succedeva anche con Conte, poi ho imparato come leggere i suoi post... spero di riuscire a farlo anche con te.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io davvero non capisco quello che scrivi... ma all'inizio mi succedeva anche con Conte, poi ho imparato come leggere i suoi post... spero di riuscire a farlo anche con te.


Guarda non e' difficile....concentrate...

guardami..guardami...guardami...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
                               Citazione:
                                                                      Originariamente Scritto da *Kid*  
_Razionalizzi troppo... e comunque siamo tutti diversi.

Secondo me il fatto che molte persone tradiscono, è sintomo che questa attitudine fa parte del nostro DNA, *non che siamo tutti immaturi.*_
 ----------------------------------------------------------------- 
mia risposta:                             
Ah no?

roba da matti come ve la cantate e ve la suonate...

ma sei scemo se non c'arrivi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda non e' difficile....concentrate...
> 
> guardami..guardami...guardami...
> 
> ...


"ma sei scemo se non c'arrivi?" è una domanda posta male, ergo, è più simile ad una affermazione terminata però da un punto interrogativo.

Su un forum è più difficile capire il tono e l'intenzione di quello che vuole comunicare una persona. 

Ribadisco comunque che per me il tradimento è dettato dall'egoismo più che dall'immaturità, visto che è questo che volevi insinuare. Certo, l'uno non esclude l'altro. E comunque è chiaro che la cosa la vedo sotto il mio punto di vista, il quale spero sia rispettabile come quello di tutti gli altri.

Per quanto riguarda la domanda, non so che risponderti... rimane una "non domanda".


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> "ma sei scemo se non c'arrivi?" è una domanda posta male, ergo, è più simile ad una affermazione terminata però da un punto interrogativo.
> 
> Su un forum è più difficile capire il tono e l'intenzione di quello che vuole comunicare una persona.
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> "ma sei scemo se non c'arrivi?" è una domanda posta male, ergo, è più simile ad una affermazione terminata però da un punto interrogativo.
> 
> Su un forum è più difficile capire il tono e l'intenzione di quello che vuole comunicare una persona.
> 
> ...


Che dici forse sara' per quello che ti dicevo che ve la suonate e ve la cantate?

Che poi dici anche opinione rispettabile....per me non lo e' ma a te deve interessare solo che la tua opinione te la rispettino o meno tua moglie e quelli con cui hai a che fare.


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che dici forse sara' per quello che ti dicevo che ve la suonate e ve la cantate?
> 
> Che poi dici anche opinione rispettabile....per me non lo e' ma a te deve interessare solo che la tua opinione te la rispetti o meno tua moglie.


Mia moglie caro Sterminator, non può dirmi proprio nulla.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie caro Sterminator, non può dirmi proprio nulla.


Lo so me lo ricordo, pero' cio' non toglie che ti sei tirato fuori dal cilindro giustificazioni assurde...

manco si avesse a che fare con degli handicappati a cui e' tollerato il loro comportarsi alla cazzo o l'essere comprensivi se nun c'arrivano in un ragionamento......

comunque...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lo so me lo ricordo, pero' cio' non toglie che ti sei tirato fuori dal cilindro giustificazioni assurde...
> 
> manco si avesse a che fare con degli handicappati a cui e' tollerato il loro comportarsi alla cazzo o l'essere comprensivi se nun c'arrivano in un ragionamento......
> 
> ...



Non ho mai chiesto tolleranza per le mie marachelle, anzi le ritenevo così gravi da non riuscire a tenermele dentro.

Ma ti assicuro che l'immaturità con il mio tradimento calzava poco. Sono sempre stato un ragazzo con la testa sulle spalle e coerente con le proprie responsabilità. Forse i problemi della nostra coppia pesavano troppo sulle mie spalle  e ho voluto condividerne il peso con una persona che ha colto la palla al balzo.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai chiesto tolleranza per le mie marachelle, anzi le ritenevo così gravi da non riuscire a tenermele dentro.
> 
> Ma ti assicuro che l'immaturità con il mio tradimento calzava poco. Sono sempre stato un ragazzo con la testa sulle spalle e coerente con le proprie responsabilità. Forse i problemi della nostra coppia pesavano troppo sulle mie spalle  e ho voluto condividerne il peso con una persona che ha colto la palla al balzo.


Ma certo, come dici tu...:mrgreen:

grazie vostro onore ma non ho altre domande...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ooops...ho scritto prima di leggere questo...che comunque mi pare ugualmente un ragionamento "contorto" (per non dire altro). Comunque è comodo avere queste idee...ma se a te va bene cosi



Caro Niko, si, il mio ragionamento (che è poi quello della maggior parte delle persone) può essermi utile perchè mi permette di vedere le cose secondo un'ottica più razionale e oggettiva.

Per quanto riguarda le tue certezze inossidabili, mi sento di darti un consiglio: stai molto attento alle verità assolute perchè potrebbero crollarti da un giorno all'altro come un castello di sabbia, e dopo sì che sono dolori! (provato sulla mia pelle). Vedi, tutto è relativo a questo mondo, io lo sto incominciando ad imparare...


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh... benvenuta nel mondo dei disincantati!
> 
> Vedrai però che ora darai più importanza ad altre cose...



Grazie per il benvenuto! Sono certa che da ora in poi conteranno nella mia vita molte altre cose, sto imparando la lezione!


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Niko, si, il mio ragionamento (che è poi quello della maggior parte delle persone) può essermi utile perchè mi permette di vedere le cose secondo un'ottica più razionale e oggettiva.
> 
> *Per quanto riguarda le tue certezze inossidabili, mi sento di darti un consiglio: stai molto attento alle verità assolute perchè potrebbero crollarti da un giorno all'altro come un castello di sabbia, e dopo sì che sono dolori! (provato sulla mia pelle).* Vedi, tutto è relativo a questo mondo, io lo sto incominciando ad imparare...


lui ha già "provato sulla sua pelle"


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,saprai chi sono,quindi non ti meravigli se ti dico che si,e'possbile a me accade,se lui ha il mio carattere puo'essere.
> Cosa e'il sesso,e con l'amante dovrebbe essere solo sesso o quasi,cosa e'con la moglie,tutto diverso.
> Non 'bello da dire,non me ne vanto,ma se uno ha pochi scrupoli e poca morale lo fa' , punto.
> Ma dal momento che l'ha fatto da fidanzato,cosa ti preoccupi,scusa??
> Mica sono corna importanti....*solo che...e'un vizio duro da perdere..in bocca al lupo*





...che bravo che sei a rincuorarmi! Io un uomo accanto con le tue caratteristiche (non me ne volere) non lo voglio!!
Il fatto è che (ahimè) la penso anch'io così. Potevo essere un uomo anch'io?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> ...che bravo che sei a rincuorarmi! Io un uomo accanto con le tue caratteristiche (non me ne volere) non lo voglio!!
> Il fatto è che (ahimè) la penso anch'io così. *Potevo essere un uomo anch'io*?


cos'è?
il premio di consolazione per chi non riesce ad essere una Donna?


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi Diletta,
> Io credo di averti letta con attenzione e ti ho trovata una persona incapace.
> Non so se però incapace sia la parola giusta, non è che uno possa usare termini troppo difficili, che poi mi tocca pensare e la gente deve soffiare via la polvere dai calepini, quindi prendila per buona anche se è una coperta troppo corta.
> Io ho sempre avuto un certo prurito in presenza di persone che incolpano gli altri per le proprie mancanze ed ora mi sto grattando.
> ...




Anzitutto, grazie per i bei complimenti!!
Dunque, mi sembra proprio che tu abbia qualche contraddizione di troppo: se sono incapace di scindere il passato dal presente è perchè sono capace di capire che non c'è differenza, non trovi?


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No, non lo è cara. Ma dopo un paio di caffè ci si può svegliare dal sogno dell'amore fiabesco.


Vivi Crimilde il tuo sogno adolescenziale con tutta te stessa, è il tuo tempo. Arriverà anche per te il momento della disillusione, del disincanto, e quando giungerà ti troverai impreparata, come tutti.
Io ho provato il tumulto della passione, l'estasi che i sentimenti provocano nell'animo e queste ricchezze interiori non me le ruberà mai nessuno, quindi non esserne impaurita e nutriti di esse.


P.S.: Se non si capisse,  il suddetto messaggio è rivolto espressamente a Crimilde in virtù della sua giovane età. (scusate)


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cos'è?
> il premio di consolazione per chi non riesce ad essere una Donna?


Si, in effetti mi sento talvolta un po' a disagio nei panni di donna, non è che non ci riesco, ma trovo che per un uomo le cose siano più semplici e il metro di giudizio diverso, anche se oggi si sta in effetti allineando con quello dell'altro sesso, tendenza che però non mi appartiene per ovvi motivi di età.
Per questo mi è venuta l'esternazione, un tantino provocatoria


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *lui ha già "provato sulla sua pelle"*





...e allora è rimasto ancora così ancorato ai suoi principi ferrei? Nessuna deroga?
Stento a crederci. Dopo una mazzata di solito si rinsavisce, e mi stupisce ancora di più  per il fatto che è un uomo!


----------



## Sabina (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> ...che bravo che sei a rincuorarmi! Io un uomo accanto con le tue caratteristiche (non me ne volere) non lo voglio!!
> Il fatto è che (ahimè) la penso anch'io così. Potevo essere un uomo anch'io?


Non esiste modo maschile o modo femminile... ci sono anche donne che la pensano così.

Senti ora divertiti un po' con lui.... gli dici "ok , ho capito,  pero' non sentirti più così sicuro di me". Comincia a pensare più a te stessa, esci di più (non e' necessario uscire con uomini)... 
Come prima non sarai più, ma non puoi neanche diventare una donna insicura che dipende da lui e che dubita di qualsiasi cosa farà d'ora in poi. Non tradire per ripicca.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> ...e allora è rimasto ancora così ancorato ai suoi principi ferrei? Nessuna deroga?
> Stento a crederci. Dopo una mazzata di solito si rinsavisce, *e mi stupisce ancora di più per il fatto che è un uomo!*


io stento a credere che tu faccia dei discorsi così
non solo che tu li faccia ma che li ribadisca anche quando ti si fa rilevare, come nel caso di niko, che parti da premesse sbagliate

io la pensavo e la penso come niko e sono stata tradita anch'io
essendo donna, son certa che questo ti turbi meno


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> ...che bravo che sei a rincuorarmi! Io un uomo accanto con le tue caratteristiche (non me ne volere) non lo voglio!!
> Il fatto è che (ahimè) la penso anch'io così. Potevo essere un uomo anch'io?


 
l'hai gia'tesoro.....poi non puoi sapere...mica sono solo negativo


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *l'hai gia'tesoro*.....poi non puoi sapere...mica sono solo negativo


 mi sa che c'hai ragione


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sa che c'hai ragione


senza mi sa'....quella ragazza e'molto giovane e inesperta,speriamo venire nella tana del..diavolo le sia servito
ciao Simy...hai preso il biglietto per la Freccia Rossa??


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *l'hai gia'tesoro*.....poi non puoi sapere...mica sono solo negativo


e visto che fà caldo, nel tentativo di far nevicare ti quoto:up::up::up:





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non esiste modo maschile o modo femminile... ci sono anche donne che la pensano così.
> 
> Senti ora divertiti un po' con lui.... gli dici "ok , ho capito,  pero' non sentirti più così sicuro di me". Comincia a pensare più a te stessa, esci di più (non e' necessario uscire con uomini)...
> Come prima non sarai più, ma non puoi neanche diventare una donna insicura che dipende da lui e che dubita di qualsiasi cosa farà d'ora in poi. Non tradire per ripicca.



Ma infatti in questo periodo sono tranquilla per lui e non ho l'ansia del controllore. Tutt'altro. Il fatto è che non sono tranquilla per me stessa per via di tutti i dubbi e delle mie certezze crollate, non sono più sicura di ciò che voglio: è questo il problema! Per il consiglio che mi hai suggerito, ti ringrazio, lo sto già in parte mettendolo in pratica.


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quindi mi accontenterò solo di questo: esaudire nei limiti delle mie possibilità i desideri altrui.


Sperando che comportandosi così siano gli altri (quelli a cui esaudisci i desideri) a soddisfare i tuoi?


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senza mi sa'....quella ragazza e'molto giovane e inesperta,speriamo venire nella tana del..diavolo le sia servito
> ciao Simy...*hai preso il biglietto per la Freccia Rossa*??


 si si domattina alle 8 sono sul treno! :up:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> e visto che fà caldo, nel tentativo di far nevicare ti quoto:up::up::up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 farfy no! che almeno domani ci sia il sole!:incazzato:


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ribadisco comunque che per me il tradimento è dettato dall'egoismo più che dall'immaturità, visto che è questo che volevi insinuare. Certo, l'uno non esclude l'altro.


Kid comunque io non parlavo del tradimento. Che è situazione molto più complessa del, se non mi sento amato cerco fuori quello che non riesci/puoi/dovresti darmi.


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *l'hai gia'tesoro.....*poi non puoi sapere...mica sono solo negativo


Scusa tanto, ma questo è tutto da vedere...Le sfumature ci sono ancora fra i vari colori: non è sempre tutto bianco o nero! E il beneficio del dubbio (in positivo) me lo devi lasciare


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sa che c'hai ragione



..eccone un'altra, ma che è, una congiura??!


----------



## Niko74 (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> ...e allora è rimasto ancora così ancorato ai suoi principi ferrei? Nessuna deroga?
> Stento a crederci. Dopo una mazzata di solito si rinsavisce, e mi stupisce ancora di più  per il fatto che è un uomo!


Già....sono fresco fresco 
Fondamentalmente i miei principi sono ancora ferrei: io non tradisco ne tradirò mai la mia compagna...se dovessi trovarmi a perdere la testa per qualcun'altra prima finisco una storia e POI vado con l'altra.
E adesso che so cosa si prova ad essere traditi A MAGGIOR RAGIONE non infliggerei un dolore simile a una persona che amo.
Peccato che tali principi non li abbia avuti mia moglie, oppure non mi ama...oppure entrambe le cose :rotflridiamo che è meglio)

Per le "deroghe" come le chiami tu, ci sono anche state: ho sempre pensato che in caso di tradimento avrei troncato subito e sbattuto fuori la traditrice e ora che mi è capitato non lo ho ancora fatto (per ora).

Ripeto che è sbagliata la tua considerazione degli uomini, o meglio è sbagliata in senso assoluto. Ovvio che esistono personne che ragionano come dici, però possono essere uomini ma anche donne sai?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa tanto, ma questo è tutto da vedere...Le sfumature ci sono ancora fra i vari colori: *non è sempre tutto bianco o nero*! E il beneficio del dubbio (in positivo) me lo devi lasciare


è quello che ti sta dicendo

che lui, come tuo marito, non è del tutto negativo
ha anche dei lati buoni
e un vizietto che accetta come corollario dell'essere uomo
come il tuo stesso marito ti ha detto


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è quello che ti sta dicendo
> 
> che lui, come tuo marito, non è del tutto negativo
> ha anche dei lati buoni
> ...


Quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già....sono fresco fresco
> Fondamentalmente i miei principi sono ancora ferrei: io non tradisco ne tradirò mai la mia compagna...se dovessi trovarmi a perdere la testa per qualcun'altra prima finisco una storia e POI vado con l'altra.
> E adesso che so cosa si prova ad essere traditi A MAGGIOR RAGIONE non infliggerei un dolore simile a una persona che amo.
> Peccato che tali principi non li abbia avuti mia moglie, oppure non mi ama...oppure entrambe le cose :rotflridiamo che è meglio)
> ...


 Vero! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già....sono fresco fresco
> Fondamentalmente i miei principi sono ancora ferrei: io non tradisco ne tradirò mai la mia compagna...se dovessi trovarmi a perdere la testa per qualcun'altra prima finisco una storia e POI vado con l'altra.
> E adesso che so cosa si prova ad essere traditi A MAGGIOR RAGIONE non infliggerei un dolore simile a una persona che amo.
> Peccato che tali principi non li abbia avuti mia moglie, oppure non mi ama...oppure entrambe le cose :rotflridiamo che è meglio)
> ...


 
infatti
è sbagliata anche quella sull'esser donna:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2011)

Ma sono il solo a pensare che in questa storia di amore ce ne sia veramente poco mentre quello che impera è una sorta di _tornacontismo_ personale ?


----------



## Niko74 (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io stento a credere che tu faccia dei discorsi così
> non solo che tu li faccia ma che li ribadisca anche quando ti si fa rilevare, come nel caso di niko, che parti da premesse sbagliate
> 
> *io la pensavo e la penso come niko* e sono stata tradita anch'io
> essendo donna, son certa che questo ti turbi meno


Grazie 
ma tu sei una donna....quindi ha ragione Diletta e mi sa che sono donna pure io :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> e visto che fà caldo, nel tentativo di far nevicare ti quoto:up::up::up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quale onore....mi fa'piacere sul serio...si scoppia...ciao Farfalla


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma sono il solo a pensare che in questa storia di amore ce ne sia veramente poco mentre quello che impera è una sorta di _tornacontismo_ personale ?


no


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Grazie
> ma tu sei una donna....quindi ha ragione Diletta e mi sa che sono donna pure io :rotfl:


e pure codardo :up:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no


Meno male, mi stavo preoccupando :up:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma sono il solo a pensare che in questa storia di amore ce ne sia veramente poco mentre quello che impera è una sorta di _tornacontismo_ personale ?


 no no no! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meno male, mi stavo preoccupando :up:


bellino lui 

qui c'è gente 
che resta incinta a casaccio di piselli sbandierati senza sapere dell'invenzione del condom,
che pur di tenersi un marito collaborativo e non vedere corna presenti fa il triplo carpiato con doppio avvitamento sulle punte delle corna passate,
che apre 3d perchè pensa solo a lei e una attimo dopo li cancella forse perchè dimentico di chi stava parlando,
che .... boccaccia mia statti zitta 1 e 2 
....

e lui si preoccupa per un'intuizione :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bellino lui
> 
> qui c'è gente
> che resta incinta a casaccio di piselli sbandierati senza sapere dell'invenzione del condom,
> ...


Eeehh signora mia, sono tempi difficili, senza parlare della fine che hanno fatto le mezze stagioni :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e pure codardo :up:


Ah già....mi era sfuggito


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sperando che comportandosi così siano gli altri (quelli a cui esaudisci i desideri) a soddisfare i tuoi?


Non ho più desideri.
I miei desideri non hanno mai contato un cazzo per nessuno.
Preferisco NON desiderare, che dovermi ancora sobbarcare guerre assurde pur di raggiungere la soddisfazione dei miei desideri.
Nessuno mi ha mai detto...io ti aiuterò a realizzare i tuoi desideri...quindi...chi ha dato ha dato chi ha avuto ha avuto...


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anzitutto, grazie per i bei complimenti!!
> Dunque, mi sembra proprio che tu abbia qualche contraddizione di troppo: se sono incapace di scindere il passato dal presente è perchè sono capace di capire che non c'è differenza, non trovi?


 
Beh, il daltonico è incapace di distingue tra il verde ed il rosso ma è capace di schiacciare l'acceleratore davanti a qualsiasi lanterna semaforica.
Il 50% delle volte è comunque un disastro.

Del resto per vivere non è necessaria la patente.

E, per quanto riguarda i complimenti, non hai davvero di che ringraziarmi: sono mellifluo ed edulcorato per natura!
Tendo a essere prodigo di complimenti anche verso chi mi fa una cattiva impressione, sarebbe solo qualcuno di veramente pessimo ad estrarmi parole men che gentili.

E tu non sei così pessima no?
Neppure per tuo marito.
Forse.


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già....sono fresco fresco
> Fondamentalmente i miei principi sono ancora ferrei: io non tradisco ne tradirò mai la mia compagna...se dovessi trovarmi a perdere la testa per qualcun'altra prima finisco una storia e POI vado con l'altra.
> E adesso che so cosa si prova ad essere traditi A MAGGIOR RAGIONE non infliggerei un dolore simile a una persona che amo.
> Peccato che tali principi non li abbia avuti mia moglie, oppure non mi ama...oppure entrambe le cose :rotflridiamo che è meglio)
> ...


Scusa Niko, ma se vai a rileggere quanto scritto ti renderai conto che la mia opinione al riguardo degli uomini non era in senso assoluto. Ho detto che sono *molto pochi* quelli che riescono a mantenersi fedeli per tutta la vita, e tu, probabilmente, sei uno fra quelli. Lo so che anche le donne  stanno sempre più assumendo un comportamento simile a quello dei maschietti, ed è un fenomeno che viene anche studiato dagli esperti, perchè non sarebbe così naturale nell'essere donna un atteggiamento del genere. La donna è strutturata in modo diverso e questo è innegabile. Io non voglio rivendicare la mia parità nei vostri confronti assumendo atteggiamenti "innaturali" per noi, la mia parità come la mia dignità non ho bisogno di dimostrarle così. L'uomo ha per natura queste pulsioni amplificate e non dico che non possa frenarle con la ragione, anzi, è tenuto a farlo, quando vive un rapporto d'amore. Dico semplicemente che ha molta più difficoltà a riuscirci, tutto qui. E forse, se proprio dovesse capitare, sarebbe auspicabile che la partner potesse in qualche modo passarci sopra senza tutta quella mole di sofferenza che tutti conosciamo, visto che di fatto, non cambia nulla  nei sentimenti. Attenzione, non dico che sia facile, dico che sarebbe meglio per tutti.


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è quello che ti sta dicendo
> 
> che lui, come tuo marito, non è del tutto negativo
> ha anche dei lati buoni
> ...


Non intendevo dire questo! Nessuno è tutto negativo o viceversa.
Dicevo che può anche essere vero il fatto della fedeltà dopo il matrimonio, tutto qui, perchè negarlo a priori?


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma sono il solo a pensare che in questa storia di amore ce ne sia veramente poco mentre quello che impera è una sorta di _tornacontismo_ personale ?



..."tornacontismo personale"? Spiegati meglio che non ho ben capito.
Pensavo si fosse evidenziato dalle mie parole il forte sentimento che provo tuttora per lui


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Niko, ma se vai a rileggere quanto scritto ti renderai conto che la mia opinione al riguardo degli uomini non era in senso assoluto. Ho detto che sono *molto pochi* quelli che riescono a mantenersi fedeli per tutta la vita, e tu, probabilmente, sei uno fra quelli. Lo so che anche le donne  stanno sempre più assumendo un comportamento simile a quello dei maschietti, ed è un fenomeno che viene anche studiato dagli esperti, perchè non sarebbe così naturale nell'essere donna un atteggiamento del genere. La donna è strutturata in modo diverso e questo è innegabile. Io non voglio rivendicare la mia parità nei vostri confronti assumendo atteggiamenti "innaturali" per noi, la mia parità come la mia dignità non ho bisogno di dimostrarle così. L'uomo ha per natura queste pulsioni amplificate e non dico che non possa frenarle con la ragione, anzi, è tenuto a farlo, quando vive un rapporto d'amore. Dico semplicemente che ha molta più difficoltà a riuscirci, tutto qui. E forse, se proprio dovesse capitare, sarebbe auspicabile che la partner potesse in qualche modo passarci sopra senza tutta quella mole di sofferenza che tutti conosciamo, visto che di fatto, non cambia nulla  nei sentimenti. Attenzione, non dico che sia facile, dico che sarebbe meglio per tutti.



La differenza è che ora le donne parlano e si vantano...sono diventate spaccone e sborone...prima tacevano no? Mah...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..."tornacontismo personale"? Spiegati meglio che non ho ben capito.
> Pensavo si fosse evidenziato dalle mie parole il forte sentimento che provo tuttora per lui


Il tuba non è maritato...chi non è sposato da anni, fa fatica a cogliere, tutto quel che bene o male si è costruito e vissuto eh?
Forse intende dire che alla fine si sta assieme anche per tornaconto...e non sbaglia...ohi...ok...tutti gli altri stanno assieme solo per amore...ma tanto amore due cuori una capanna e tanta fame non sono così...insomma...


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il tuba non è maritato...chi non è sposato da anni, fa fatica a cogliere, tutto quel che bene o male si è costruito e vissuto eh?
> Forse intende dire che alla fine si sta assieme anche per tornaconto...e non sbaglia...ohi...ok...tutti gli altri stanno assieme solo per amore...ma tanto amore due cuori una capanna e tanta fame non sono così...insomma...



Ah, allora si spiega tutto, chi non è sposato non può conoscere le dinamiche che si muovono all'interno di un rapporto matrimoniale, e che sono molto, molto delicate...
Ciao Conte!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ah, allora si spiega tutto, chi non è sposato non può conoscere le dinamiche che si muovono all'interno di un rapporto matrimoniale, e che sono molto, molto delicate...
> Ciao Conte!


Brava.
Ma qui dentro abbiamo uno come Daniele...le cui farneticazioni arrivano alle stelle...lui sa tutto: della vita di coppia, di come si convive, di come si educhino i figli...ecc..ecc..
Il bello è che ogni coppia è un universo a sè stante.
Quante coppie soffrono e si sentono sole, perchè si immaginano di essere "uniche" e diverse a soffrire certe cose, mentre vedono negli altri una felicità che è apparente?

Quanti hanno il problema del dialogo?
Del partner che non parla? Non comunica? Non esprime?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già....sono fresco fresco
> Fondamentalmente i miei principi sono ancora ferrei:* io non tradisco ne tradirò mai la mia compagna*...se dovessi trovarmi a perdere la testa per qualcun'altra prima finisco una storia e POI vado con l'altra.
> E adesso che so cosa si prova ad essere traditi A MAGGIOR RAGIONE non infliggerei un dolore simile a una persona che amo.
> Peccato che tali principi non li abbia avuti mia moglie, oppure non mi ama...oppure entrambe le cose :rotflridiamo che è meglio)
> ...


 
Ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto?

Vedi come il rosso e il nero si contraddicono, o sono l'unica a coglierlo?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto?
> 
> Vedi come il rosso e il nero si contraddicono, o sono l'unica a coglierlo?


 
In effetti Chiara non lo capisco...le deroghe???Mahhhh


----------



## Niko74 (11 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto?
> 
> Vedi come il rosso e il nero si contraddicono, o sono l'unica a coglierlo?


Si che mi rendo conto di ciò che ho scritto.

C'è una sostanziale differenza tra il rosso e il nero:

- il nero è una cosa che ho subito e mi ha colto di sorpresa. Agisco cosi per ora in modo da capire sia io che mia moglie cosa vogliamo e, se va male, si andrà comunque ognuno per la sua strada (tenendo in considerazione il figlio ovviamente). Quindi non si tratta di una "deroga" ai miei principi ma solo di prendere tempo per capire come comportarmi.

- il rosso è una mio principio che, se non è stato influenzato nemmeno dal tradimento subito, non vedo cosa ormai lo possa abbattere. 

Non ci vedo contraddizioni. 
Ho solo voluto dare una risposta a Diletta quando mi chiedeva se i miei principi fossero ancora ferrei e l'unica cosa in cui non mi vedevo ferreo era il fatto che ho preso tempo mentre solitamente non lo farei....ma non ho cambiato modo di pensare.

Spero di essermi fatto capire meglio


----------



## oceansize (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ah, allora si spiega tutto, chi non è sposato non può conoscere le dinamiche che si muovono all'interno di un rapporto matrimoniale, e che sono molto, molto delicate...
> Ciao Conte!


ma quindi son curiosa, come procede adesso il tuo matrimonio? 
che patti avete, che lui quando se ne va via 3 giorni per lavoro ti deve informare su quello che fa oppure non lo deve fare e tu ti fidi? e se ti tradisce va bene basta che non te lo fa capire?
non ti sto prendendo in giro, è per capire come la vivi e se io sarei in grado di farlo.
ma anch'io non sono sposata, però su certe cose mi sa che non ce la posso fare


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ma quindi son curiosa, come procede adesso il tuo matrimonio?
> che patti avete, che lui quando se ne va via 3 giorni per lavoro ti deve informare su quello che fa oppure non lo deve fare e tu ti fidi? e se ti tradisce va bene basta che non te lo fa capire?
> non ti sto prendendo in giro, è per capire come la vivi e se io sarei in grado di farlo.
> ma anch'io non sono sposata, però su certe cose mi sa che non ce la posso fare


E' solo fare sport...fri claimbing....:mrgreen:

e' come dire che di politica devono parlare solo i politici...

qua stiamo proprio ai concetti base invece....istintivi...

nun serve na' laurea...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ma quindi son curiosa, come procede adesso il tuo matrimonio?
> che patti avete, che lui quando se ne va via 3 giorni per lavoro ti deve informare su quello che fa oppure non lo deve fare e tu ti fidi? e se ti tradisce va bene basta che non te lo fa capire?
> non ti sto prendendo in giro, è per capire come la vivi e se io sarei in grado di farlo.
> ma anch'io non sono sposata, però su certe cose mi sa che non ce la posso fare



Stiamo ancora parlandone e riparlandone e la cosa mi aiuta un poco. Tra noi c'è e ci sarà sempre una grande complicità, possiamo parlare di tutto, senza tabù. Non so ancora dove ci porterà il nostro dialogare e neanche i patti che stringeremo tra noi, quello che so per certo è che niente sarà più come prima, sarà diverso, forse anche meglio...e so anche che l'equilibrio su cui si fondava il nostro rapporto è irrimediabilmente andato: il mio impegno è indirizzato soprattutto alla ricerca di uno nuovo, compatibile con noi. Finora non l'ho trovato, ma non dispero...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stiamo ancora parlandone e riparlandone e la cosa mi aiuta un poco. Tra noi c'è e ci sarà sempre una grande complicità, possiamo parlare di tutto, senza tabù. Non so ancora dove ci porterà il nostro dialogare e neanche i patti che stringeremo tra noi, quello che so per certo è che niente sarà più come prima, sarà diverso, forse anche meglio...e so anche che l'equilibrio su cui si fondava il nostro rapporto è irrimediabilmente andato: il mio impegno è indirizzato soprattutto alla ricerca di uno nuovo, compatibile con noi. Finora non l'ho trovato, ma non dispero...


Il nuovo equilibrio da ricreare con questi presupposti o lo trovi subito perche' istintivo, incorporato nella tua persona, o se lo raggiungi con fatica, vuol dire che ti stai solo facendo violenza per accettare una roba difficile da digerire...e questa manco co' Mister Muscolo se digerisce...


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il nuovo equilibrio da ricreare con questi presupposti o lo trovi subito perche' istintivo, incorporato nella tua persona, o se lo raggiungi con fatica, vuol dire che ti stai solo facendo violenza per accettare una roba difficile da digerire...e questa manco co' Mister Muscolo se digerisce...


Vedi, a questo punto solo chi sente di amare sul serio mi può capire. L'impulsività, che è tutta istintiva, in amore ha sempre fatto più danni della grandine, quanti matrimoni che potevano essere salvati  sono naufragati a causa dell'orgoglio ferito, per esempio,  e di quel rifiuto ad una calma riflessione. Quando siamo accecati dalla rabbia e dal dispiacere si stravolgono le cose vedendole in maniera ancora più cupa e, di conseguenza, le decisioni, se prese in quei momenti, potrebbero rivelarsi sbagliate e inopportune. 
Diverso è il caso se manca l'amore, o se non è più tanto solido, allora il problema diventa il pretesto per far saltar tutto, ma non è il mio caso.
...quindi, niente Mister Muscolo per ora.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi, a questo punto solo chi sente di amare sul serio mi può capire. L'impulsività, che è tutta istintiva, in amore ha sempre fatto più danni della grandine, quanti matrimoni che potevano essere salvati  sono naufragati a causa dell'orgoglio ferito, per esempio,  e di quel rifiuto ad una calma riflessione. Quando siamo accecati dalla rabbia e dal dispiacere si stravolgono le cose vedendole in maniera ancora più cupa e, di conseguenza, le decisioni, se prese in quei momenti, potrebbero rivelarsi sbagliate e inopportune.
> Diverso è il caso se manca l'amore, o se non è più tanto solido, allora il problema diventa il pretesto per far saltar tutto, ma non è il mio caso.
> ...quindi, niente Mister Muscolo per ora.


Ma qua non stai imponendoti di far passare una condizione normale, ma una bella che straordinaria...

ti e' stato detto ormai in tutte le lingue...

passiamo ai dialetti?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma qua non stai imponendoti di far passare una condizione normale, ma una bella che straordinaria...
> 
> ti e' stato detto ormai in tutte le lingue...
> 
> ...


Ma tu sai cosa passa una donna come Diletta?
Io l'ammiro molto invece...
Perchè ti ostini a svillanare le disgrazie altrui?
Lei dice bene: una grande delusione...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi, a questo punto solo chi sente di amare sul serio mi può capire. L'impulsività, che è tutta istintiva, in amore ha sempre fatto più danni della grandine, quanti matrimoni che potevano essere salvati  sono naufragati a causa dell'orgoglio ferito, per esempio,  e di quel rifiuto ad una calma riflessione. Quando siamo accecati dalla rabbia e dal dispiacere si stravolgono le cose vedendole in maniera ancora più cupa e, di conseguenza, le decisioni, se prese in quei momenti, potrebbero rivelarsi sbagliate e inopportune.
> Diverso è il caso se manca l'amore, o se non è più tanto solido, allora il problema diventa il pretesto per far saltar tutto, ma non è il mio caso.
> ...quindi, niente Mister Muscolo per ora.


Verissimo.:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu sai cosa passa una donna come Diletta?
> Io l'ammiro molto invece...
> *Perchè ti ostini a svillanare le disgrazie altrui?*
> Lei dice bene: una grande delusione...


Ma chi svillana imbezel, da qua se vedono cose diverse da quelle che lei crede di vedere...

er solito avvocheto delle cause perse...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.



Ciao Diletta,

da questo tuo 3D e da altri tuoi interventi su Tradi, ho tratto l'impressione che tu voglia così tanto mandare avanti il vostro matrimonio, e non stare più così male, che ti costringi a dare retta alle motivazioni di tuo marito.
Se davvero ne sei convinta, e le senti tue, fai benissimo. Penso che ogni coppia sia  a sè, e che i patti entro la coppia vadano scelti in completa autonomia, senza pensare a cosa "normalmente" si fa.

Ogni tanto però avverto -e chiaramente posso sbagliarmi- uno sforzo da parte tua in questa direzione. Una presa di posizione che diventa stereotipata in quanto non meditata, non tua davvero.

Se posso permettermi, trovo molto bello che tu pensi subito a patti, regole, che siano giusti per *voi*, è un grande atto d'amore.

Ma per evitare di essere poi spezzata da un carico troppo pesante, un pochino potresti pensare a regole e desideri che siano esclusivamente *tuoi*. Magari, e te lo auguro, ti porteranno alle stesse identiche conclusioni.


----------



## Diletta (26 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> da questo tuo 3D e da altri tuoi interventi su Tradi, ho tratto l'impressione che tu voglia così tanto mandare avanti il vostro matrimonio, e non stare più così male, che ti costringi a dare retta alle motivazioni di tuo marito.
> Se davvero ne sei convinta, e le senti tue, fai benissimo. Penso che ogni coppia sia  a sè, e che i patti entro la coppia vadano scelti in completa autonomia, senza pensare a cosa "normalmente" si fa.
> ...




Nausicaa, grazie per la risposta.

Sono consapevole che gli equilibri su cui si basava il mio rapporto vadano rivisti e in parte ricreati. 
Io mi ritengo fortunata perchè riesco a ragionare con la mia testa senza censure o falsi moralismi. So che il mio rapporto di coppia, prima ancora di quello familiare,  è importante per entrambi e che merita tutte le possibilità perchè si migliori e si evolva. Ho imparato che la staticità nella coppia è pericolosa.
Queste sono le mie certezze al momento, come so che non sarà certo una potenziale scappatella a far finire il mio matrimonio perchè,  se così fosse, vorrebbe dire che non era poi così solido, e in questo caso, sì che me la sarei raccontata.

Ripeto: al momento è così, un'altra cosa che ho imparato è che le verità assolute hanno di assoluto solo la loro labilità, quindi lasciano il tempo che trovano. Per chi non si mette in discussione la batosta può essere davvero dietro l'angolo.      

Sto riflettendo molto sulle motivazioni di mio marito e ti assicuro che non mi "costringo" ad accettarle. Non sono dipendente da lui un questo senso.
Questa la considero un'opportunità per conoscerci meglio, più a fondo,  e la cosa non può che incuriosirmi e stimolarmi. Io amo le sfide, per natura, e questo forse mi aiuterà.


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2011)

Magari a regole che ti permettano la paritàcon tuo marito, visto che lui dice che gli uomini devono cambiare ogni tanto l'acqua alle papere, ma che per le donne è diverso. Ogni patto che tuo marito stipulerà con te dovrà valere anche per te ugualmente e ovviamente se ne vorrai far uso, questo dovrebbe essere ben chiaro a tuo marito, no?


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho imparato che la staticità nella coppia è pericolosa.



Esattamente.


----------



## Sole (26 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Magari a regole che ti permettano la paritàcon tuo marito, visto che lui dice che gli uomini devono cambiare ogni tanto l'acqua alle papere, ma che per le donne è diverso. Ogni patto che tuo marito stipulerà con te dovrà valere anche per te ugualmente e ovviamente se ne vorrai far uso, questo dovrebbe essere ben chiaro a tuo marito, no?


Sono d'accordo. Non è vero equilibrio quello che si basa su diritti o doveri a senso unico.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Ciao Diletta.
Da buon distratto quale sono, solo oggi ho letto il tuo 3d.
Permettimi di fare la mia solita "conferenza" che oramai ha stufato e ristufato gli abitué del forum ma che trovo necessaria di fronte a dubbi di questa natura.

La semplice osservazione sincera delle cose umane ci mostra quanto noi si sia legati ben più alle necessità materiali che a quelle della coscienza, tanto da ammantare spessissimo ed in modo spudoratamente ipocrita di parole altisonanti, circonvoluzioni filosofiche e toni poetici molti dei nostri più plateali egoismi ed istinti.
Tra questi il dominante è in assoluto il sesso.

L'uomo - inteso come animale maschio di razza umana - come moltissimi altri maschi di altre razze animali è programmato istintivamente per ingravidare il maggior numero di femmine. Ciò, chiaramente, per garantire la più nutrita prole possibile che porti avanti il proprio patrimonio genetico (Dawkins docet). Ciò comporta numerosi corollari:
- il fatto che il maschio non si faccia remore di fedeltà (detta anche "sindrome di _'ndò cojo cojo"_)
- il fatto che sul numero di femmine possedute si basi il "valore" di sè
('mmazza aò! Quanto sò mmaschio!)
- Il fatto che non venga accettata l'interferenza di altri maschi che potrebbero ingravidare le proprie femmine e quindi distrarle dalla propria prole ("Leviti 'i ccà; 'un nni scassari 'a minchia!! Sinnò a schifìu finisce!!!")
- Il fatto che data la struttura sociale attuale, ingravidare non conviene molto (vedi _"alimenti"_) per cui al giorno d'oggi il maschio umano prevalentemente preferisce dare "'na bbotta" pro-forma (una o più, ma sempre pro-forma), giusto per stabilire il traguardo raggiunto e tirare la classica righetta da sbarrare poi a cinque per cinque.

La donna - intesa come animale femmina di razza umana - ha altre esigenze, rispetto al maschio.
In primis, dovendo spendere una notevole quantità di energie nella gestazione e nella successiva cura della prole, si trova a dover scegliere un patrimonio genetico di un certo livello, capace quindi di garantire una buona probabilità di sopravvivenza ai figli. Di contro necessita pure che il maschio sia elemento valido pure per il mantenimento e la protezione del nucleo famigliare, quindi si innesca quel meccanismo a causa del quale io ho da tempo coniato il famoso detto: _"le donne si trombano i tori e si sposano i somari"_, o quantomeno sono geneticamente programmate per farlo.
I corollari sono:

- che la femmina umana tenderà ad accoppiarsi prevalentemente (statisticamente, non in assoluto) con il maschio più "forte" (sinonimi: figo, ricco, macho, furbo) salvo poi rendersi conto che questo non sempre è garanzia di stabilità famigliare (spesso nemmeno di costruzione di una famiglia).
- che nel caso in cui invece la femmina dovesse scegliere il "somaro" al posto del "toro", a volte si rende conto che ciò non soddisfa del tutto i suoi gusti in termini di valutazione del maschio.
- che in molti casi le donne sono disposte a subire le peggio cose dai peggiori elementi contro ogni apparente logica (L'omm' è omm', e ha dda menà).
- che molti uomini di grande valore (ma anche molti pirla) si sono visti usati senza mai essere veramente stimati dalle proprie donne (le quali poi a volte si strombazzano giovinetti e meno giovinetti più confacenti allo stereotipo del "maschio").

Questo, intendiamoci, è un sunto, ma da qui si può partire per prendere in considerazione pressochè ogni tipo di storia di coppia.

Ah, dimenticavo: si, c'è pure un poco di coscienza e di sentimenti sinceri in queste cose, ma il più delle volte non rappresentano altro che un "rumore di fondo" ai limiti della rilevabilità strumentale.

Passiamo quindi, dopo questa dotta dissertazione, a rispondere al tuo 3d:

Il tuo ometto si è orgogliosamente dichiarato "tombeur de femme" prima del matrimonio? Se ne è giustificato con l'espressione _"L'uomo è cacciatore"_?
Bene, non ha torto! No, come spiegato ha perfettamente ragione....... salvo un fatto: quel "rumore di fondo" della coscienza è l'unica cosa che pare distinguere gli esseri umani dagli altri animali, e sarebbe davvero triste se non la prendessimo in considerazione, pur tenue che sia.

Intendo dire che non è certo (a mio avviso) un delitto quello di aver svolazzato di fiore in fiore. Strenuo sostenitore, come già detto più volte anche ultimamente del principio _"'Na lavada e 'na sciugada e l'è tàant 'me gnànca 'véla druàda", _ritengo che allorché tra due persone si sia instaurato un solido rapporto di affetto, rispetto e sincerità, tutto quello che è pura "biologia" (o chimica, come si usa dire) non sia di alcun danno.
Caso diverso allorché nella coppia uno dei due pretende esclusività di questa "apertura", mal o per nulla accettando che il partner si ritenga a sua volta libero di sfogare i terreni istinti. Ben diverso quindi quando il segreto, la bugia, l'inganno vanno ad annullare ogni forma di rispetto.

Ora tu puoi certo scegliere di dare il classico colpo di spugna, cancellare tutto il passato sgradito nella speranza e nella fiducia che tuo marito abbia davvero appeso le palle al chiodo, ma certo non si può dire, nell'ottica moderna, che lui abbia fatto una bella figura.

Ci si ricordi sempre, quando di guarda il proprio partner, che esso è prima di ogni altra cosa un animale, e che per quanta coscienza umana possa possedere, è impensabile che egli riesca sempre ed in ogni caso a rinunciare alla propria animalità, a controllare il proprio istinto. Lo si consideri pure quando ci si guarda allo specchio, ma (consiglio personale per tentare di essere sempre migliori di noi stessi) non giustifichiamocene.


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta.
> Da buon distratto quale sono, solo oggi ho letto il tuo 3d.
> Permettimi di fare la mia solita "conferenza" che oramai ha stufato e ristufato gli abitué del forum ma che trovo necessaria di fronte a dubbi di questa natura.
> 
> ...


Mò se ti legge Minerva ti spara Alce!

Comunque grande post... come sempre! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta.
> Da buon distratto quale sono, solo oggi ho letto il tuo 3d.
> Permettimi di fare la mia solita "conferenza" che oramai ha stufato e ristufato gli abitué del forum ma che trovo necessaria di fronte a dubbi di questa natura.
> 
> ...


post molto quotabile sotto molteplici aspetti


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> post molto quotabile sotto molteplici aspetti


Che, per pieta', me fai un suntino?

vado de prescia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che, per pieta', me fai un suntino?
> 
> vado de prescia...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


esistono alcune differenze tra uomo e donna
ma, siccome non siamo bestie, non è corretto fondarci solo su quelle per giustificare qualunque cosa
soprattutto se ciò vale solo per uno a scapito dell'altro

se poi ci fa comodo "coltivare" la nostra animalità
per giustificarci di fronte a noi stessi ed agli altri 
abdichiamo alla nostra capacità di evolverci, di migliorarci

rientra oggettivamente tra le possibili scelte
ma non è che ne usciamo tanto bene

(almeno questo è quanto ho capito io )


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> esistono alcune differenze tra uomo e donna
> ma, siccome non siamo bestie, non è corretto fondarci solo su quelle per giustificare qualunque cosa
> soprattutto se ciò vale solo per uno a scapito dell'altro
> 
> ...


Grazie Sig.ra Bignami...:mrgreen:

pero' me pare d'averlo gia' letto 1 miliardo di volte....

vabbe' 1 miliardo ed una volta...che vuoi che sia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta.
> Da buon distratto quale sono, solo oggi ho letto il tuo 3d.
> Permettimi di fare la mia solita "conferenza" che oramai ha stufato e ristufato gli abitué del forum ma che trovo necessaria di fronte a dubbi di questa natura.
> 
> ...


 Quoto! :up:
ammazza quanto hai scritto però.......uffi


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> esistono alcune differenze tra uomo e donna
> ma, siccome non siamo bestie, non è corretto fondarci solo su quelle per giustificare qualunque cosa
> soprattutto se ciò vale solo per uno a scapito dell'altro
> 
> ...


Grande Amo! :up::up::up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto! :up:
> ammazza quanto hai scritto però.......uffi


Era tanto che non facevo una delle mie "tirate".
A volte mi sbrago un po'


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Era tanto che non facevo una delle mie "tirate".
> A volte mi sbrago un po'


Occhio Simy, spostati che si sbraga!


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Era tanto che non facevo una delle mie "tirate".
> A volte mi sbrago un po'


 vedo che sei particolarmente ispirato!


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Occhio Simy, spostati che si sbraga!


Simy non corre rischio: già di suo "mantiene le distanze" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vedo che sei particolarmente ispirato!


Off, solo vecchio materiale di repertorio


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Simy non corre rischio: già di suo "mantiene le distanze" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:in che senso??????':incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:non voglio pensare ad eventuali doppi sensi.... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> esistono alcune differenze tra uomo e donna
> ma, siccome non siamo bestie, non è corretto fondarci solo su quelle per giustificare qualunque cosa
> soprattutto se ciò vale solo per uno a scapito dell'altro
> 
> ...


 questo è sacrosanto


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:in che senso??????':incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:non voglio pensare ad eventuali doppi sensi.... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 
No, no che doppio senso?! Un senso solo! Quello! Hahahahahahaha:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, no che doppio senso?! Un senso solo! Quello! Hahahahahahaha:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :bleble::bleble::bleble:scemo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :bleble::bleble::bleble:*scemo*!!!!!!!!


 
Nel mio piccolo......... 

(e qui mi manca sempre una faccina che si alita sulle ughie e se le lucida sul bavero. Adm iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nel mio piccolo.........
> 
> (e qui mi manca sempre una faccina che si alita sulle ughie e se le lucida sul bavero. Adm iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
cmq vabbè da te lo accetto....lo so che mi vuoi bene! :up:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nel mio piccolo.........
> 
> (e qui mi manca sempre una faccina che si alita sulle ughie e se le lucida sul bavero. Adm iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


mettice FU' FU'....

come er vizio che c'ha baffetto d'alema...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (26 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Magari a regole che ti permettano la paritàcon tuo marito, visto che lui dice che gli uomini devono cambiare ogni tanto l'acqua alle papere, ma che per le donne è diverso. Ogni patto che tuo marito stipulerà con te dovrà valere anche per te ugualmente e ovviamente se ne vorrai far uso, questo dovrebbe essere ben chiaro a tuo marito, no?





Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Non è vero equilibrio quello che si basa su diritti o doveri a senso unico.



...in linea teorica sono d'accordo anch'io, ci mancherebbe, ma poi bisogna considerare la propria coscienza e il proprio animo. Io non rinnegherò mai il mio modo di essere e i principi in cui credo in nome di una ostentata parità. 

Io mi sento pari a lui anche se,  non avendo l'esigenza di "cambiare ogni tanto l'acqua alle papere"  perchè magari questo non fa parte della mia natura, non svolazzerò su di un altro fiore. 

Sento però di riuscire (è poco più di una sensazione per ora) a non farne un dramma se dovesse succedere a lui, ma questo non perchè sono di lui succube o in sudditanza, ma perchè darei il giusto peso alla cosa valorizzando gli altri aspetti, per me prioritari.     

E' un po' il tacito accordo che c'era stato fra Alce e la moglie, personalmente lo trovo molto maturo e sincero, ma non ho mai detto che sia facile da perseguire.


----------



## Diletta (26 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta.
> Da buon distratto quale sono, solo oggi ho letto il tuo 3d.
> Permettimi di fare la mia solita "conferenza" che oramai ha stufato e ristufato gli abitué del forum ma che trovo necessaria di fronte a dubbi di questa natura.
> 
> ...



Mi spieghi per favore cosa intendi per non aver fatto, nell'ottica moderna,  una bella figura?
Dopo che avrò capito  potrò rispondere in modo più obiettivo!


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta, tu non dovrai usufrire dei servizi dei patti presi, ma far intendere che potrai farlo e che lui non ne dorà fare un dramma per nessun motivo. Se poi lui ti parla della natura maschile e femminile che sono diverse posso dirti con ragionevole certezza che ci sono donne che non la pensano come lui e si danno alla bella vita perchè è loro necessità.
Diletta, il sapere di poter fare una cosa rode molto di più dell'averla fatta a volte.


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi per favore cosa intendi per non aver fatto, nell'ottica moderna,  una bella figura?
> Dopo che avrò capito  potrò rispondere in modo più obiettivo!


Tuo marito ha fatto la figura di un fesso antico monolite e sei l'unica a non accorgertene. Ti ha raccontato le stronzate della natura umana e bla bla bla che erano capaci di essere raccontate alle donne di 50 anni fa, la realtà è ben diversa.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tuo marito ha fatto la figura di un fesso antico monolite e sei l'unica a non accorgertene. Ti ha raccontato le stronzate della natura umana e bla bla bla che erano capaci di essere raccontate alle donne di 50 anni fa, la realtà è ben diversa.


E' in conclamato adattamento della dissonanza cognitiva...

la storiella della volpe e l'uva al contrario le fa un baffo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi per favore cosa intendi per non aver fatto, nell'ottica moderna, una bella figura?
> Dopo che avrò capito potrò rispondere in modo più obiettivo!


Giustificare le balle propinate alla propria compagna a fini copulatori extra-coppia è oggi generalmente considerato ipocrita laddove in passato era invece addirittura considerato diritto e fonte di orgoglioso compiacimento.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...in linea teorica sono d'accordo anch'io, ci mancherebbe, ma poi bisogna considerare la propria coscienza e il proprio animo. Io non rinnegherò mai il mio modo di essere e i principi in cui credo in nome di una ostentata parità.
> 
> *Io mi sento pari a lui anche se, non avendo l'esigenza di "cambiare ogni tanto l'acqua alle papere" perchè magari questo non fa parte della mia natura, non svolazzerò su di un altro fiore. *
> 
> ...


Ecco: fondamentale non è "fare le stesse cose" ma godere di pari libertà di agire e pensare, il tutto limitato unicamente dal rispetto reciproco.

Tra me e mia moglie non vi era un "tacito accordo" ma semplicemente una constatazione onesta e sincera di una probabilità latente. Fatto resta che fino al 2008 nulla accadde di questo genere.


----------



## Sole (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...in linea teorica sono d'accordo anch'io, ci mancherebbe, ma poi bisogna *considerare la propria coscienza* e il proprio animo. Io non rinnegherò mai il mio modo di essere e *i principi in cui credo* in nome di una ostentata parità.


Sono d'accordo Diletta su questo... ma quali sono i principi in cui credi?

Perchè se tra questi ci fosse il principio per cui, amando davvero e profondamente qualcuno, non è corretto essergli infedele, sarebbe strano da parte tua non pretendere fedeltà da lui.

Al contrario, se la fedeltà sessuale per te non rappresenta un valore fondamentale, come puoi tirare in ballo la coscienza? Se entrambi avete questa visione del rapporto di coppia e siete liberi di andare con altre persone senza farne un dramma, non puoi escludere a priori di desiderare, prima o poi, di fare sesso con un altro uomo. Semplicemente, in questo caso, sarebbe una questione di tempo e di predisposizione, no?


----------



## Diletta (26 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, tu non dovrai usufrire dei servizi dei patti presi, ma far intendere che potrai farlo e che lui non ne dorà fare un dramma per nessun motivo. Se poi lui ti parla della natura maschile e femminile che sono diverse posso dirti con ragionevole certezza che ci sono donne che non la pensano come lui e si danno alla bella vita perchè è loro necessità.
> Diletta, il sapere di poter fare una cosa rode molto di più dell'averla fatta a volte.





Daniele ha detto:


> Tuo marito ha fatto la figura di un fesso antico monolite e sei l'unica a non accorgertene. Ti ha raccontato le stronzate della natura umana e bla bla bla che erano capaci di essere raccontate alle donne di 50 anni fa, la realtà è ben diversa.



Allora: per il primo punto ti quoto.

Per il secondo, sarò l'unica a non accorgermene (così ti faccio contento). La natura umana è sempre quella e non saranno certo i cambiamenti epocali di costume a sconvolgerla. Ci saranno dei condizionamenti ma sostanzialmente rimarrà quella che tu lo voglia o no. Sta a noi essere tanto furbi da adattarla alla nostre finalità ultime,  che sono poi la sopravvivenza e la ricerca della felicità su questa terra.  Questo da sempre


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora: per il primo punto ti quoto.
> 
> Per il secondo, sarò l'unica a non accorgermene (così ti faccio contento). La natura umana è sempre quella e non saranno certo i cambiamenti epocali di costume a sconvolgerla. Ci saranno dei condizionamenti ma sostanzialmente rimarrà quella che tu lo voglia o no. Sta a noi essere tanto furbi da adattarla alla nostre *finalità ultime, che sono poi la sopravvivenza e la ricerca della felicità su questa terra*. Questo da sempre


Se queste sono le tue (non "nostre") finalità, beh, allora non hai altro da fare che sperare che il "somaro" abbia del tutto chiuso la passata carriera di "toro". Il resto è cotica.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora: per il primo punto ti quoto.
> 
> Per il secondo, sarò l'unica a non accorgermene (così ti faccio contento). La natura umana è sempre quella e non saranno certo i cambiamenti epocali di costume a sconvolgerla. Ci saranno dei condizionamenti ma sostanzialmente rimarrà quella che tu lo voglia o no. Sta a noi essere tanto furbi da adattarla alla nostre finalità ultime,  che sono poi la sopravvivenza e la ricerca della felicità su questa terra.  Questo da sempre


Quello che mi fa girare il cazzo e' che capocce simili abbiano anche il diritto di voto...:mrgreen:

na' bella sterilizzasiun' invece e vai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (26 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giustificare le balle propinate alla propria compagna a fini copulatori extra-coppia è oggi generalmente considerato ipocrita laddove in passato era invece addirittura considerato diritto e fonte di orgoglioso compiacimento.





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ecco: fondamentale non è "fare le stesse cose" ma godere di pari libertà di agire e pensare, il tutto limitato unicamente dal rispetto reciproco.
> 
> Tra me e mia moglie non vi era un "tacito accordo" ma semplicemente una constatazione onesta e sincera di una probabilità latente. Fatto resta che fino al 2008 nulla accadde di questo genere.



Non me ne volere, ma ancora qualcosa non mi è chiara: 

1) Perchè dici "giustificare": non mi ha dato l'idea che si volesse giustificare nel senso di scagionarsi, e poi perchè parli di "balle"? O si tradisce perchè ci si innamora o per voglia di sesso, e nella mia storia non si mai trattato del primo caso. Lui mi ha illustrato molto bene queste dinamiche tanto che io, pur essendo donna, l'ho capite perfettamente.
Non capisco il tuo parlare di ipocrisia: ipocrita è chi vuole far apparire le cose più altisonanti di quello che sono, in questo caso c'è sempre e solo la cosa che muove il mondo da sempre, e sai benissimo qual'è 

2) Lo so che si tratta di una probabilità latente, ma pur sempre esistente, altrimenti non se ne parlerebbe neanche. E' la stessa cosa che penso io.


----------



## Diletta (26 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se queste sono le tue (non "nostre") finalità, beh, allora non hai altro da fare che sperare che il "somaro" abbia del tutto chiuso la passata carriera di "toro". Il resto è cotica.



...scusa, ma mi sa che non tu non abbia capito il nocciolo delle mie "speculazioni". Io non devo sperare in quello che hai detto, o quanto meno non è la cosa che mi preme maggiormente, ciò che veramente mi importa è che continuiamo ad essere una coppia solida, piena di amore, di complicità come siamo sempre stati finora. Eppure lo sai benissimo anche tu (l'hai affermato) che una scappatella (se dovesse mai capitare) è ben poca cosa rispetto a quanto suddetto. 
O te la racconti anche tu (come dicono a me?)


----------



## Diletta (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quello che mi fa girare il cazzo e' che capocce simili abbiano anche il diritto di voto...:mrgreen:
> 
> na' bella sterilizzasiun' invece e vai...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...non meriti neanche una risposta meditata!
:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusa, ma mi sa che non tu non abbia capito il nocciolo delle mie "speculazioni". Io non devo sperare in quello che hai detto, o quanto meno non è la cosa che mi preme maggiormente, ciò che veramente mi importa è che continuiamo ad essere una coppia solida, piena di amore, di complicità come siamo sempre stati finora. Eppure lo sai benissimo anche tu (l'hai affermato) che una scappatella (se dovesse mai capitare) è ben poca cosa rispetto a quanto suddetto.
> O te la racconti anche tu (come dicono a me?)


Mi pareva che tu ti stessi chiedendo se potevi accreditare fiducia ad una persona che hai scoperto aver usato in passato un atteggiamento a tua insaputa (!) che normalmente viene inteso come negativo e che ora seraficamente ti sta ad argomentare con dvizia senza tralasciare il fatto che a te non consentirebbe neppure di pensarlo.
Se ti va bene così, qual'è il problema?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non meriti neanche una risposta meditata!
> :mexican::mexican:


Ecco brava non ti sforzare ulteriormente.:mrgreen:

pero' a me  che la tua "mentalita" adesso magicamente trasformata in vincente la possa anche inculcare in quelle povere anime innocenti dei tuoi figli, me le fa girare come le pale di un elicottero...

anzi scansate che te spettino...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ecco brava non ti sforzare ulteriormente.:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' a me che la tua "mentalita" adesso magicamente trasformata in vincente la possa anche inculcare in quelle povere anime innocenti dei tuoi figli, me le fa girare come le pale di un elicottero...
> 
> ...


capperi...è un'idea:idea:
un'energia eolica da sfruttare:mrgreen:
uno s'incazza ma qualcosa ne ricava...ottimizziamo


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> capperi...è un'idea:idea:
> un'energia eolica da sfruttare:mrgreen:
> uno s'incazza ma qualcosa ne ricava...ottimizziamo


occhio anche te...:mrgreen:

che co' l'alito te svernicio le pareti e te faccio contemporaneamente la tinta all'addobbo che c'hai sulla capoccia...

IL TUTTO.....GRATISSSSSS!...nun t'agita'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ecco brava non ti sforzare ulteriormente.:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' a me  che la tua "mentalita" adesso magicamente trasformata in vincente la possa anche inculcare in quelle povere anime innocenti dei tuoi figli, me le fa girare come le pale di un elicottero...
> 
> ...



Punto primo: chi ha trasformato magicamente la mia "mentalità" in vincente?
Non me ne sono accorta

Punto secondo: da quando in qua insegnare ai figli il valore del perdono e della comprensione è diseducativo?


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Punto primo: chi ha trasformato magicamente la mia "mentalità" in vincente?
> Non me ne sono accorta
> 
> Punto secondo: da quando in qua insegnare ai figli il valore del perdono e della comprensione è diseducativo?


Risposta prima:tutte le cose che hai architettato nella tua capoccia per trasformare un matrimonio perdente in vincente...ma ripeto la consapevolezza che hai raggiunto e' finta/falsa...

Risposta seconda:vedi la prima....quelli non sono ne' perdono e ne' comprensione evangelica...e' ben altro...


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo Diletta su questo... ma quali sono i principi in cui credi?
> 
> Perchè se tra questi ci fosse il principio per cui, amando davvero e profondamente qualcuno, non è corretto essergli infedele, sarebbe strano da parte tua non pretendere fedeltà da lui.
> 
> Al contrario, se la fedeltà sessuale per te non rappresenta un valore fondamentale, come puoi tirare in ballo la coscienza? Se entrambi avete questa visione del rapporto di coppia e siete liberi di andare con altre persone senza farne un dramma, non puoi escludere a priori di desiderare, prima o poi, di fare sesso con un altro uomo. Semplicemente, in questo caso, sarebbe una questione di tempo e di predisposizione, no?



Io fino a che amo e fino a che sono attratta da lui non tradisco perchè sono appagata, di conseguenza non desidero nessun altro.

Se anche ipoteticamente avessi il classico momento di debolezza (ammettiamolo per un momento) sarei bloccata dai miei principi, secondo i quali non è corretto essergli infedele per tutta una serie di validi motivi, non per ultimo il matrimonio.

Quindi, per me la fedeltà è anche un valore oltre ad un mio modo di essere.

Quello che ho cercato ripetutamente di dire (rendendomi più che impopolare alla maggior parte di voi) è la mia predisposizione d'animo ad una più ampia comprensione nei riguardi di ciò che definisco volutamente una "marachella" degli uomini, ponendomi non in un'ottica di chiusura assoluta, di condanna a prescindere. L'obiettivo che mi piacerebbe raggiungere (forse impossibile, non lo so ancora) è riuscire a sdrammatizzare l'evento, sempre che quell'evento sia davvero occasionale e sporadico (è ovvio), altrimenti i presupposti alla base del matrimonio scomparirebbero.
Quindi, il non caricare di un peso eccessivo la cosa.

Tutto qui (si fa per dire...)


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Risposta prima:tutte le cose che hai architettato nella tua capoccia per trasformare un matrimonio perdente in vincente...ma ripeto la consapevolezza che hai raggiunto e' finta/falsa...
> 
> Risposta seconda:vedi la prima....*quelli non sono ne' perdono e ne' comprensione evangelica...e' ben altro...*





Ah no?  Allora spiegami cosa sono.
Aspetta che prendo una seggiola


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Ah no?  Allora spiegami cosa sono.
> Aspetta che prendo una seggiola


Ma che posti in piedi per rispetto come i militari  sull'attenti??

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fai sentire i tacchi Diletta, i tacchi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io fino a che amo e fino a che sono attratta da lui non tradisco perchè sono appagata, di conseguenza non desidero nessun altro.
> 
> Se anche ipoteticamente avessi il classico momento di debolezza (ammettiamolo per un momento) sarei bloccata dai miei principi, secondo i quali non è corretto essergli infedele per tutta una serie di validi motivi, non per ultimo il matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Se va bene a te, "buona camicia a tutti". Io al tuo posto non prenderei il marito a calci in culo per quello che ha fatto, ma per lo spirito con cui lo ha fatto.
Solo un paio di calci ben assestati, intendiamoci, giusto per ristabilire gli indispensabili equilibri di rispetto reciproco, poi per carità, mica è indispensabile farla lunga. "'Na lavàda e 'na sciugàda......"


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se va bene a te, "buona camicia a tutti". Io al tuo posto non prenderei il marito a calci in culo per quello che ha fatto, ma per lo spirito con cui lo ha fatto.
> Solo un paio di calci ben assestati, intendiamoci, giusto per ristabilire gli indispensabili equilibri di rispetto reciproco, poi per carità, mica è indispensabile farla lunga. "'Na lavàda e 'na sciugàda......"



E' complicato, ma proverò a rispondere.

Non mi sembra che ci sia tanto da argomentare sullo spirito di ciò che ha fatto in gioventù: non poteva di certo venirmele a dire certe cose, non trovi?
Se ci fosse stato un innamoramento, sarebbe stato diverso e sarebbe saltato fuori il tradimento. Io mi chiedo cosa avrebbe potuto fare. Era preferibile dirmi: "sento questa esigenza, prendiamoci un anno sabbatico e ci ritroviamo qui fra un annetto". No, non scherzo, vorrei che tu provassi a rispondermi, perchè io non trovo nessuna altra risposta purtroppo, se non quella di non avere avuto altre alternative. O meglio, l'alternativa c'era: la confessione e subito dopo l'addio da parte mia (posso pensare senza troppi dubbi che sarebbe andata così). Se questa era l'altra opzione sono contenta (ma sono a disagio a dirlo) che sia andata così, perchè ci saremmo persi e io so quanto ci amiamo entrambi. 

Riguardo alla fedeltà: anche per lui è un valore importante, tanto è vero che col matrimonio tale valore non è stato da lui violato. Ho capito che lui ha considerato in modo diverso il legame di prima da quello del dopo matrimonio e da quello che so, non è davvero l'unico a pensarla così.

Sono d'accordo sulla mancanza di rispetto, se vogliamo, (anche se nutro qualche dubbio sul fatto che ci si manchi di rispetto, devo approfondire il mio ragionamento) e sulla mancanza di maturità, tutte cose che riguardano gli eventi passati. Ma allora una persona non si potrà mai più riabilitare secondo te se cambia comportamento?

Riguardo al mentire, che dire? Se si fanno di nascosto le cose è ovvio che si agisca così (parlerei piuttosto di sotterfugi, cambia poco la sostanza).

So di essere obiettiva, riesco abbastanza a mettermi nei suoi panni. E' logico che il mio animo è diverso dal suo, e non solo in quanto donna.        
Con l'amore che ancora provo riesco finora con fatica a cercare la via della comprensione, ma ci sto provando con tutta me stessa.  Vorrei  arrivare ad una completa assoluzione per poterlo rivedere con gli stessi occhi di sempre, ma sono ormai una "disincantata" anch'io.
 Confesso di essere sollevata per il trionfo della verità, e quando lo guarderò lo vedrò in modo più autentico, sapendo che è stato anche così...ma non solo così. Lui è anche stato l'uomo  meraviglioso che ho conosciuto e di cui mi sono innamorata.


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quello che ho cercato ripetutamente di dire (rendendomi più che impopolare alla maggior parte di voi) è la mia predisposizione d'animo ad una più ampia comprensione nei riguardi di ciò che definisco volutamente una *"marachella" degli uomini, ponendomi non in un'ottica di chiusura assoluta, di condanna a prescindere*


E' questo che a me risulta inaccettabile. Usare due pesi e due misure nei confronti di un atto, l'infedeltà, a seconda che sia commesso da un uomo o da una donna. Questo per me è incomprensibile e discriminatorio.

Tu puoi perdonare, comprendere e accettare il tradimento del tuo uomo, ma per farlo non hai bisogno di sdrammatizzare ciò che fa in virtù del fatto che, essendo uomo, è per lui istintivo e naturale farlo... perchè NON E' COSI'.

Possiamo parlare finchè vogliamo dell'uomo cacciatore e della donna destinata a selezionare il padre dei suoi figli... ma se ammettiamo che l'uomo non è monogamo per natura, dobbiamo ammetterlo sia per i maschi che per le femmine, perchè apparteniamo alla stessa specie.
Quindi, l'unico motivo per cui l'uomo possa essere più giustificato a tradire rispetto alla donna, è di natura culturale. Una cultura che, però, non mi appartiene.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E' questo che a me risulta inaccettabile. Usare due pesi e due misure nei confronti di un atto, l'infedeltà, a seconda che sia commesso da un uomo o da una donna. Questo per me è incomprensibile e discriminatorio.


Anche perchè stà cacchio di parità come ve l'abbiamo data ce la riprendiamo...se ci scivolate su stè bucce di banana....

:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Oooohh....gioco eeeh ?


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' complicato, ma proverò a rispondere.
> 
> Non mi sembra che ci sia tanto da argomentare sullo spirito di ciò che ha fatto in gioventù: non poteva di certo venirmele a dire certe cose, non trovi?
> Se ci fosse stato un innamoramento, sarebbe stato diverso e sarebbe saltato fuori il tradimento. Io mi chiedo cosa avrebbe potuto fare. Era preferibile dirmi: "sento questa esigenza, prendiamoci un anno sabbatico e ci ritroviamo qui fra un annetto". No, non scherzo, vorrei che tu provassi a rispondermi, perchè io non trovo nessuna altra risposta purtroppo, se non quella di non avere avuto altre alternative. O meglio, l'alternativa c'era: la confessione e subito dopo l'addio da parte mia (posso pensare senza troppi dubbi che sarebbe andata così). Se questa era l'altra opzione sono contenta (ma sono a disagio a dirlo) che sia andata così, perchè ci saremmo persi e io so quanto ci amiamo entrambi.
> ...


 
Ma da quanto scrivi, tu hai già risolto il tuo problema! Non capisco.

Hai attentamente valutato i fatti, le rimostranze dell'"accusa", le argomentazioni della "difesa", le circostanze attenuanti ed i fattori a carico, hai pure stabilito che si tratta di delitto prescritto per trascorsi termini e ti dici sicura che non c'è stata reiterazione, quindi che ci fai qui?

Sono il primo a dire che se le cose stanno come hai detto nulla da dire a che tutto scorra placidamente come sempre, quindi 'ndo' sta er probblema?

Io posso dire che personalmente di vogliette e di occasionette me ne sono trovate parecchie, in 6 anni di fidanzamento, ma non mi sono mai aggrappato al "so' ommo" per sentirmi affrancato dal dovere di rispettare la mia ragazza, e dai 22 anni ai 28 ho applicato sempre la formula di pormi la domanda: "una scopata vale quello che rischio di perdere?"
Mi sono sempre risposto di no. (poi mi sono sposato, non che ho cambiato risposta! )
Ora sto rispolverando la vecchia agendina, ma questa è un'altra storia 
Se ne avessi combinata una o più, non credo che oggi avrei la faccia di confessarlo a mia moglie con la serafica scusa: "lui tirava e il guinzaglio era lungo".
Tolto questo, liberissima tu oggi di accettare questa o altre argomentazioni su fatti passati da tempo e di porre tutta la fiducia che vuoi in chi ti sta accanto.

Si migliora, certo che si può migliorare. Ma solitamente primo segno dell'essere migliori oggi è proprio l'ammettere di esser stati peggiori ieri.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu puoi perdonare, comprendere e accettare il tradimento del tuo uomo, ma per farlo non hai bisogno di sdrammatizzare ciò che fa in virtù del fatto che, essendo uomo, è per lui istintivo e naturale farlo... perchè NON E' COSI'.


Signori, io non so dove vivete voi, ma io non conosco un uomo che non tradirebbe sua moglie per la gnocca di turno, se solo ne avesse la possibilità. Chiaro, poi ci sono i fidanzatini che vivono nel loro mondo piccì e picciò ma... dei miei amici, santi nemmeno l'ombra, anzi!

E' una cosa rozza, sbagliata, immorale, ma è così... da me!

L'uomo è più propenso a cedere ai piaceri della carne, anche in assenza di crisi della coppia.


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè stà cacchio di parità come ve l'abbiamo data ce la riprendiamo...se ci scivolate su stè bucce di banana....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Oooohh....gioco eeeh ?


Eh lo so che per voi sarebbe meglio... e per certi versi anche per noi... la parità è più faticosa per tutti, più impegnativa, ci costringe, uomini e donne, a non dare niente per scontato. Ma è una fatica costruttiva però


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma da quanto scrivi, tu hai già risolto il tuo problema! Non capisco.
> 
> Hai attentamente valutato i fatti, le rimostranze dell'"accusa", le argomentazioni della "difesa", le circostanze attenuanti ed i fattori a carico, hai pure stabilito che si tratta di delitto prescritto per trascorsi termini, quindi che ci fai qui?
> 
> ...


Il consorte qualche mese fa l'ha beccato mentre cercava copule telematiche...:mrgreen:...di li' la confessione delle storie parallele prematrimoniali e risalenti a 20anni fa...

so' prescritte quelle ma non le nuove...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh lo so che per voi sarebbe meglio... e per certi versi anche per noi... la parità è più faticosa per tutti, più impegnativa, ci costringe, uomini e donne, a non dare niente per scontato. Ma è una fatica costruttiva però


Per me voi donne  siete esseri inferiori e nun capisco che ce fai sul web in mezzo all'omini addirittura, anziche' fare la calza a casa o a rammenda' calzini...

lo dico all'omo de casa se persisti nel tuo comportamento scandaloso...statenta e pentiti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Signori, io non so dove vivete voi, ma io non conosco un uomo che non tradirebbe sua moglie per la gnocca di turno, se solo ne avesse la possibilità. Chiaro, poi ci sono i fidanzatini che vivono nel loro mondo piccì e picciò ma... dei miei amici, santi nemmeno l'ombra, anzi!
> 
> E' una cosa rozza, sbagliata, immorale, ma è così... da me!
> 
> L'uomo è più propenso a cedere ai piaceri della carne, anche in assenza di crisi della coppia.


Chiedi a qualche donna se è facile per lei non cedere a un bell'uomo che la corteggia, che la desidera, che la fa sentire importante, con o senza crisi di coppia. Guarda che non è facile per nessuno resistere alle tentazioni, uomini o donne.

Ma c'è chi ama sinceramente la persona con cui condivide la vita e morirebbe piuttosto che ferirla per una scopata. Perchè, in assenza di crisi della coppia, rischierebbe di perderla per un futile motivo.
Ho amici che non hanno mai tradito e non tradirebbero mai. Che spesso sono stati traditi da donne con meno scrupoli.

Smettiamola di parlare di uomini e donne e parliamo di persone, che è meglio.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Chiedi a qualche donna se è facile per lei non cedere a un bell'uomo che la corteggia, che la desidera, che la fa sentire importante, con o senza crisi di coppia. Guarda che non è facile per nessuno resistere alle tentazioni, uomini o donne.
> 
> Ma c'è chi ama sinceramente la persona con cui condivide la vita e morirebbe piuttosto che ferirla per una scopata. Perchè, in assenza di crisi della coppia, rischierebbe di perderla per un futile motivo.
> Ho amici che non hanno mai tradito e non tradirebbero mai. Che spesso sono stati traditi da donne con meno scrupoli.
> ...


Non ho detto che sia solo così. Ho detto che prevalentemente è così. L'uomo è più facile che tradisca solo per sesso.

Ma evidentemente è così solo qui da me.


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me voi donne siete esseri inferiori e nun capisco che ce fai sul web in mezzo all'omini addirittura, anziche' fare la calza a casa o a rammenda' calzini...


Ma se non so nemmeno attaccare un bottone...  

Però ho pulito tutto il giorno!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sia solo così. Ho detto che prevalentemente è così. L'uomo è più facile che tradisca solo per sesso.
> 
> Ma evidentemente è così solo qui da me.


Ma tu le leggi le tue "colleghe" disinibite anche qua sopra?:mrgreen:

Io tanto amore glielo vedo solo col cazzo...o per il..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu le leggi le tue "colleghe" disinibite anche qua sopra?:mrgreen:
> 
> Io tanto amore glielo vedo solo col cazzo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti la donna con la parità ha preso molti nostri difetti.... :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti la donna con la parità ha preso molti nostri difetti.... :rotfl:


 Ma difetti o no, qui e' in discussione quello che tu hai appena affermato come sia a senso unico e che manco Diletta afferma, infatti in risposta a Sole dimostra che le cose le sa':



Diletta ha detto:


> Si, sono completamente d'accordo. Un tempo si  poteva dire che fosse soprattutto una prerogativa maschile, ora le cose  si sono allineate.


pero' lei da' un valore alla fedelta' mentre per il marito no perche' tanto si sa e bla bla bla...

tutto questo per stare bene e non sbroccare...

cio' lo si denota anche dal fatto che la forzatura che si sta imponendo non riesce a digerirla perche' a tutto c'e' un limite e protesta con chi gli fa notare il malessere...

dicesse piuttosto...io a mio marito lo amo e non voglio perderlo, piuttosto mi faccio violenza nel tollerargli le sue "marachelle"...:mrgreen:...

e viviamo tutti felici e contenti...e non solo loro due...

ti pare? Dile'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma difetti o no, qui e' indiscussione quello che tu hai appena affermato come sia a senso unico e che manco Diletta afferma, infatti in risposta a Sole dimostra che le cose le sa':
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O forse sa bene come sono gli uomini... vecchio stampo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> O forse sa bene come sono gli uomini... vecchio stampo! :mrgreen:


O forse ammettere di stare insieme ad un tipo simile per dipendenza emotiva o altro, pare brutto e ci dobbiamo arrampicare sugli specchi della nostra neuro...

dalla padella alla brace..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> O forse ammettere di stare insieme ad un tipo simile per dipendenza emotiva o altro, pare brutto e ci dobbiamo arrampicare sugli specchi della nostra neuro...
> 
> dalla padella alla brace..
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Vabbè dai, sta giustificando suo marito... è comprensibile.

Ci sono madri che difendono i figli assassini.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, sta giustificando suo marito... è comprensibile.
> 
> *Ci sono madri che difendono i figli assassini*.


A parte che si potrebbe discutere su cio' ma non serve, il fatto che tu scopra un giorno che tuo figlio (carne della tua carne) e' un assassino, a te genitore ferisce in maniera diversa da un estraneo (coniuge)...

anche un figlio che continua a sbagliare nei tuoi confronti prima o poi lo sfankuli, figurati l'estraneo...

dove sta scritto che te lo devi fare sempre mettere nel popo' e non reagire? tanta tolleranza e' fuori luogo...

sei leghista?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sei leghista?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vade retro!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vade retro!


eppure..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Signori, io non so dove vivete voi, ma io non conosco un uomo che non tradirebbe sua moglie per la gnocca di turno, se solo ne avesse la possibilità. Chiaro, poi ci sono i fidanzatini che vivono nel loro mondo piccì e picciò ma... dei miei amici, santi nemmeno l'ombra, anzi!
> 
> E' una cosa rozza, sbagliata, immorale, ma è così... da me!
> 
> L'uomo è più propenso a cedere ai piaceri della carne, anche in assenza di crisi della coppia.


Tu puoi dire che PER TE è cosi...per me ad esempio non lo è e non vivo nel mondo piccì e picciò 

Un conto è essere propenso, un conto poi è farle le cose...


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quello che ho cercato ripetutamente di dire (rendendomi più che impopolare alla maggior parte di voi) è la mia predisposizione d'animo ad una più *ampia comprensione nei riguardi di ciò che definisco volutamente una "marachella" degli uomini*, ponendomi non in un'ottica di chiusura assoluta, di condanna a prescindere. L'obiettivo che mi piacerebbe raggiungere (forse impossibile, non lo so ancora) è riuscire a sdrammatizzare l'evento, sempre che quell'evento sia davvero occasionale e sporadico (è ovvio), altrimenti i presupposti alla base del matrimonio scomparirebbero.
> Quindi, il non caricare di un peso eccessivo la cosa.
> 
> Tutto qui (si fa per dire...)


Perchè invece di uomini non dici "esseri umani"?


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Signori, io non so dove vivete voi, ma io *non conosco un uomo che non tradirebbe sua moglie per la gnocca di turno, se solo ne avesse la possibilità.* Chiaro, poi ci sono i fidanzatini che vivono nel loro mondo piccì e picciò ma... dei miei amici, santi nemmeno l'ombra, anzi!
> 
> E' una cosa rozza, sbagliata, immorale, ma è così... da me!
> 
> L'uomo è più propenso a cedere ai piaceri della carne, anche in assenza di crisi della coppia.


Stai cercando giustificazioni?


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E' questo che a me risulta inaccettabile. Usare due pesi e due misure nei confronti di un atto, l'infedeltà, a seconda che sia commesso da un uomo o da una donna. Questo per me è incomprensibile e discriminatorio.
> 
> Tu puoi perdonare, comprendere e accettare il tradimento del tuo uomo, ma per farlo non hai bisogno di sdrammatizzare ciò che fa in virtù del fatto che, essendo uomo, è per lui istintivo e naturale farlo... perchè NON E' COSI'.
> 
> ...





Kid ha detto:


> Signori, io non so dove vivete voi, ma io non conosco un uomo che non tradirebbe sua moglie per la gnocca di turno, se solo ne avesse la possibilità. Chiaro, poi ci sono i fidanzatini che vivono nel loro mondo piccì e picciò ma... dei miei amici, santi nemmeno l'ombra, anzi!
> 
> E' una cosa rozza, sbagliata, immorale, ma è così... da me!
> 
> L'uomo è più propenso a cedere ai piaceri della carne, anche in assenza di crisi della coppia.





Kid ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sia solo così. Ho detto che prevalentemente è così. L'uomo è più facile che tradisca solo per sesso.
> 
> Ma evidentemente è così solo qui da me.



Sole, è evidente che se si accetta il fatto di non essere monogami per natura lo si ammette sia per i maschi che per le femmine.

Ribadisco la mia convinzione che per l'individuo maschio la suddetta questione sia più istintiva e naturale.


Kid: sono d'accordissimo con te. Cogliete la sfumatura del concetto: *non è solo così, ma prevalentemente è così.*
Tranquillo Kid, anche qui da me le cose vanno così.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, è evidente che se si accetta il fatto di non essere monogami per natura lo si ammette sia per i maschi che per le femmine.
> 
> Ribadisco la mia convinzione che per l'individuo maschio la suddetta questione sia più istintiva e naturale.
> 
> ...


Se ti fa piacere pensarlo perché ti consente di tenere in piedi le tue teorie....

Te lo dico pure io che l'uomo è più propenso a certi pensieri, sarei ipocrita a non ammetterlo, però ti ripeto che un cervello per pensare prima di fare delle cagate l'uomo ce l'ha.

Certo è più facile non usarlo (il cervello) e appellarsi a quell'istinto, naturale...vero


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ribadisco la mia convinzione che per l'individuo maschio la suddetta questione sia più istintiva e naturale.


Quindi per le donne è mentale? Culturale? Scusa ma come si fa a generalizzare così? Quello che è attraente fisicamente per un uomo occidentale ad esempio può non esserlo per un uomo di altre civiltà. Allora l'istinto, se naturale, dovrebbe accendersi con tutte le femmine, nessuna esclusa.


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se ti fa piacere pensarlo perché ti consente di tenere in piedi le tue teorie....
> 
> Te lo dico pure io che l'uomo è più propenso a certi pensieri, sarei ipocrita a non ammetterlo, però ti ripeto che un cervello per pensare prima di fare delle cagate l'uomo ce l'ha.
> 
> Certo è più facile non usarlo (il cervello) e appellarsi a quell'istinto, naturale...vero




Le tentazioni offerte dalle varie occasioni che si presentano ci sono,  e fin qui siamo d'accordo. 
Le nostre idee divergono quando tu attribuisci il potere illimitato al cervello di frenare l'istinto prima di combinare la "cazzata".
E' qui che nasce il problema: qualche volta l'uomo si ferma grazie alla ragione, più spesso e volentieri non c'è cervello che tenga.  
E fioriscono le corna.
Non è che non lo voglia usare (il cervello), il fatto è che non ce la fa proprio a dargli retta...
Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> O forse ammettere di stare insieme ad un tipo simile per dipendenza emotiva o altro, pare brutto e ci dobbiamo arrampicare sugli specchi della nostra neuro...
> 
> dalla padella alla brace..
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



...ma guarda che non sto solo giustificando mio marito (diciamo piuttosto trovare delle attenuanti) ma tutti quanti voi uomini, perchè, ormai l'ho capito anche troppo bene, "così fan tutti".  Quindi, mi aspetto un ringraziamento anche da parte tua.  

Oh Stermì, ancora con la storia della dipendenza emotiva.
Ora mi incominci a rompere un po' anche tu !!!


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi per le donne è mentale? Culturale? Scusa ma come si fa a generalizzare così? Quello che è attraente fisicamente per un uomo occidentale ad esempio può non esserlo per un uomo di altre civiltà. Allora l'istinto, se naturale, dovrebbe accendersi con tutte le femmine, nessuna esclusa.



Secondo me per le donne è meno istintivo, fa meno parte della loro natura. Non per questo nego che possa essere così per molte.

Il fatto che il comportamento femminile in questo senso si stia sempre più conformando a quello dell'altro sesso (e non mi sembra una gran conquista di cui esserne fiere) è da attribuirsi a fattori culturali dovuti ai velocissimi cambiamenti dei tempi che stiamo vivendo. Ora la donna vuole assomigliare all'uomo anche in negativo e questo non fa onore all'intelligenza femminile.      
La pari dignità si dimostra, a parer mio, in altri modi, molto più elevati.
Io non ho bisogno di un tradimento per puro scopo sessuale per sentirmi come loro, per rivendicare la mia uguaglianza. e per assaporare il gusto di usare un uomo.
Comunque, liberissime di farlo (possibilmente non con i mariti delle altre!)


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Aprile 2011)

Il fatto che più donne oggi siano sempre più simili agli uomini nei loro atteggiamenti sessuali si spiega semplicemente col fatto che il fattore puramente "biologico" è molto meno importante, mentre lo è di più quello sociale/culturale.
Poi ogni individuo vive a modo suo la proporzione tra istinti - condizionamenti sociali e coscienza.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


Allora io sono una donna, ma molte persone mi dicono che sono un maschio mancato perchè la penso un po' come gli uomini sul sesso e nella mia vita ho sempre saputo distinguere tra ciò che voleva la mia mente e il mio cuore e ciò che voleva la mia vagina.
Anche per questo ho tanti amici maschi che si confidano con me e mi trovano un'ottima amica, perchè non li giudico  per forza, sono come loro.
Io penso che per AMORE si può rinunciare tranquillamente a scopare con questo mondo e quest'altro. Soprattutto se le tue fantasie le condividi con il tuo partner. Non bisogna farle, a volte basta raccontarsele.
Sapere di avere vicino una persona aperta, che ti capisce, che non ti giudica un porco o una porca, è la cosa più bella e viene naturale essere fedeli.
Ti posso dire questo: io adesso sto con una persona che mi attira tantissimo a livello sessuale e mi sono fatta le migliori scopate della mia vita, ma sto rinunciando a lui per rimettermi con il mio ex, con cui ho condiviso e condivido tutt'ora un grandissimo sentimento.
Come vedi, il cuore vince.
Perchè dubitare di quello che ti dice tuo marito?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (28 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il fatto che più donne oggi siano sempre più simili agli uomini nei loro atteggiamenti sessuali si spiega semplicemente col fatto che il fattore puramente "biologico" è molto meno importante, mentre lo è di più quello sociale/culturale.
> Poi ogni individuo vive a modo suo la proporzione tra istinti - condizionamenti sociali e coscienza.


Beh è una cosa positiva  Io sono fiera di essere una donna passionale (in altri termini, una porcona!) Un aspetto però che hanno visto in pochissimi, per la mia riservatezza!
Porcona non significa necessariamente libertina!


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il fatto che più donne oggi siano sempre più simili agli uomini nei loro atteggiamenti sessuali si spiega semplicemente col fatto che il fattore puramente "biologico" è molto meno importante, mentre lo è di più quello sociale/culturale.
> Poi ogni individuo vive a modo suo la proporzione tra istinti - condizionamenti sociali e coscienza.



sì, anche per me il fattore culturale è predominante rispetto all'altro.
Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Allora io sono una donna, ma molte persone mi dicono che sono un maschio mancato perchè la penso un po' come gli uomini sul sesso e nella mia vita ho sempre saputo distinguere tra ciò che voleva la mia mente e il mio cuore e ciò che voleva la mia vagina.
> Anche per questo ho tanti amici maschi che si confidano con me e mi trovano un'ottima amica, perchè non li giudico  per forza, sono come loro.
> Io penso che per AMORE si può rinunciare tranquillamente a scopare con questo mondo e quest'altro. Soprattutto se le tue fantasie le condividi con il tuo partner. Non bisogna farle, a volte basta raccontarsele.
> Sapere di avere vicino una persona aperta, che ti capisce, che non ti giudica un porco o una porca, è la cosa più bella e viene naturale essere fedeli.
> ...



No, a forza di ragionare su questo tema non ho più dubbi in proposito.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *...ma guarda che non sto solo giustificando mio marito (diciamo piuttosto trovare delle attenuanti) ma tutti quanti voi uomini, perchè, ormai l'ho capito anche troppo bene, "così fan tutti".  Quindi, mi aspetto un ringraziamento anche da parte tua.
> *
> Oh Stermì, ancora con la storia della dipendenza emotiva.
> Ora mi incominci a rompere un po' anche tu !!!


Scusa ma l'estendere a tutto il genere maschile la tua visione che ti sei distorta volutamente , ripeto, e' incorporato oseno' cade il tuo castello di carte riducendoti a difendere solo il cornificatore, tuo marito, che ragiona col cervello nelle mutande...

e' li' che scatta il meccanismo...

Dile' come la volti e la giri e' sempre la stessa sbobba....

ti da' al cazzo ammettere che ci passi sopra perche' hai bisogno di un uomo vicino e perche' da sola ti sentiresti persa andando a puttane anche la tua realizzazione e farnetichi...

tanto ormai sei stata "criticata" e sgamata da tutti (quasi..), la critica invece nell'altro caso sarebbe piu' a livello paternale e meno feroce secondo i tuoi canoni..

poi ti ripeto fai come ti pare... a nessuno frega un cazzo e spera che fili sempre tutto liscio nei secoli a venire...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa ma l'estendere a tutto il genere maschile la tua visione che ti sei distorta volutamente , ripeto, e' incorporato oseno' cade il tuo castello di carte riducendoti a difendere solo il cornificatore, tuo marito, che ragiona col cervello nelle mutande...
> 
> e' li' che scatta il meccanismo...
> 
> ...



..vorrei andare a letto, ma non ce la faccio se prima non ti rispondo!
Spiegami cosa sta succedendo oggigiorno a tutte queste coppie in crisi per corna reciproche e ripetute.
Allora te lo dico io (e faccio finta che tu non lo sappia, invece lo sai eccome).
Gli uomini, da sempre traditori, continuano a fare quello che gli è sempre riuscito meglio (e qui ci tolgo mio marito, che è senza dubbio il "meno peggio" di tanti altri).
Le donne, per esigenze di parità, vogliono dimostrare di essere come loro perchè così facendo si sentono più forti.
Ecco quindi spiegata tale fioritura di corna!
Semplice no?


P.S. Se tu sei immune da certe pulsioni avvalora il fatto che, come hai già detto, ti sei abbuffato da giovane tanto da aver quasi la nausea!!!
Sono contenta soprattutto per tua moglie.
La cosa è chiara: o prima o dopo le vostre scopate voi ve le dovete fare. Buonanotte


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..vorrei andare a letto, ma non ce la faccio se prima non ti rispondo!
> Spiegami cosa sta succedendo oggigiorno a tutte queste coppie in crisi per corna reciproche e ripetute.
> Allora te lo dico io (e faccio finta che tu non lo sappia, invece lo sai eccome).
> Gli uomini, da sempre traditori, continuano a fare quello che gli è sempre riuscito meglio (e qui ci tolgo mio marito, che è senza dubbio il "meno peggio" di tanti altri).
> ...



Addirittura la nausea...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma pure tu gli sei fedele perche' prima del matrimonio ci hai dato dentro, visto che hai ammesso anche la specularita' per il genere femminile?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma va a durmi' va che l'e mej...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..vorrei andare a letto, ma non ce la faccio se prima non ti rispondo!
> Spiegami cosa sta succedendo oggigiorno a tutte queste coppie in crisi per corna reciproche e ripetute.
> Allora te lo dico io (e faccio finta che tu non lo sappia, invece lo sai eccome).
> Gli uomini, da sempre traditori, continuano a fare quello che gli è sempre riuscito meglio (e qui ci tolgo mio marito, che è senza dubbio il "meno peggio" di tanti altri).
> ...


Ciao, 

 Non credo che sia questo il motivo. Bensì, la donna si è liberata di tante catene socio-culturali e vivendo ora in una società nella quale prevale l’individualismo, la donna ha scoperto la sua sessualità. Ha scoperto, che anche lei ha delle esigenze, delle voglie, dei desideri ecc. che vuole assecondare … 



  Non si tratta di mettersi alla pari coll’uomo – credo. 



  La mia bisnonna ha buttato fuori suo marito poco dopo le nozze, perché l’aveva tradita. Ha vissuto l’inferno in paese … esclusa da tutto e da tutti … una vita in castità. Economicamente ce l’ha fatta perché era una donna con quattro palle … ma questo tipo di coraggio è raro. Una volta la donna sopportava … per non finire in miseria, esclusa dalla famiglia ecc. il prezzo era talmente alto che era meglio sopportare … 

  sienne


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Beh è una cosa positiva  Io sono fiera di essere una donna passionale (in altri termini, una porcona!) Un aspetto però che hanno visto in pochissimi, per la mia riservatezza!
> Porcona non significa necessariamente libertina!


Difatti, è indubbiamente una cosa positiva laddove viene vissuta con maturità e sincerità, non solo per emulazione e/o spirito di rivalsa, questo credo sia inteso.
Porcona?! Passionale?! (sospiro) Quanto mi garberebbe almeno un pochino, confronto al bellissimo vigile urbano che da decenni "piglia" di gusto, ma quasi manco ringrazia.
Comunque effettivamente è necessario fare un distinguo pure tra forte desiderio, appagato magari (dio voglia!) ccn passione e fervida fantasia, e disponibilità a a fare "sharing" . Son due cose che possono andare assieme, ma non sono vincolate tra loro.
Certo che la porcona "fedele" è il sogno di qualsiasi Italiano. :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> sì, anche per me il fattore culturale è predominante rispetto all'altro.
> Sono d'accordo con te.


Il fattore culturale attuale ha portato la donna a poter vivere la propria sessualità in un modo che in nessun altro periodo storico si è visto. Questo da un lato ha portato alcune donne a sentirsi semplicemente libere, altre a sentirsi in dovere di dimostrare di esserlo con atteggiamenti che non sempre loro confacevano, con conseguenze non sempre positive. Lo spirito di emulazione e di rivalsa raramente raramente sono buona base per il proprio agire.


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2011)

Ciao,

inoltre ... non da sottovalutare anche le scoperte mediche riguardanti i metodi anticoncezionali e abortivi … hanno aiutato la donna a separare l’atto sessuale con l’aspetto della procreazione … così la donna ha scoperto una sessualità a se … una sessualità indipendente …

sienne


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il fattore culturale attuale ha portato la donna a poter vivere la propria sessualità in un modo che in nessun altro periodo storico si è visto. Questo da un lato ha portato alcune donne a sentirsi semplicemente libere, altre a sentirsi in dovere di dimostrare di esserlo con atteggiamenti che non sempre loro confacevano, con conseguenze non sempre positive. Lo spirito di emulazione e di rivalsa raramente raramente sono buona base per il proprio agire.



Ti quoto !!
:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Addirittura la nausea...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...




...rileggendo il mio scritto di getto e in tarda serata ammetto di avere un po' esagerato col fatto della "nausea". Mi è venuta così...

L'ho ammessa la specularità, ma ho anche sempre, sempre  detto che per le donne è* meno *predominante questa necessità, ormai l'ha imparato anche il gatto di casa.

Vai a ripassare....


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Non credo che sia questo il motivo. Bensì, la donna si è liberata di tante catene socio-culturali e vivendo ora in una società nella quale prevale l’individualismo, la donna ha scoperto la sua sessualità. Ha scoperto, che anche lei ha delle esigenze, delle voglie, dei desideri ecc. che vuole assecondare …
> 
> ...



Secondo me è uno dei motivi che va di pari passo a quello che tu affermi e che è giusto. La donna, mai come ora, si è sentita così svincolata e così libera di comportarsi come meglio crede.
E' lo spirito di emulazione e di rivalsa che critico, e che riconosco come tali in molte situazioni.

Guarda che io non legittimo il tradimento, lo trovo un atto bruttissimo, e proprio perchè lo giudico tale mi fa enormemente incavolare la leggerezza e la disinvoltura di tante donne che lo fanno.
Tutto qui


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...rileggendo il mio scritto di getto e in tarda serata ammetto di avere un po' esagerato col fatto della "nausea". Mi è venuta così...
> 
> L'ho ammessa la specularità, ma ho anche sempre, sempre detto che per le donne è* meno *predominante questa necessità, ormai l'ha imparato anche il gatto di casa.
> 
> Vai a ripassare....


Buongiorno Diletta dissento molto,per le donne e'predominante ancora di piu',questo non lo dice ovviamente mia moglie,se ne guarda bene anche se sa'che e'vero,ma tutte le mie amiche che non hanno niente da perderci a dirlo.
Proprio ieri sera parlando anche di queste cose,una mia amica confermava quanto sopra,e anche a dirmelo mica ci perde,anzi....


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti, è indubbiamente una cosa positiva laddove viene vissuta con maturità e sincerità, non solo per emulazione e/o spirito di rivalsa, questo credo sia inteso.
> Porcona?! Passionale?! (sospiro) Quanto mi garberebbe almeno un pochino, confronto al bellissimo vigile urbano che da decenni "piglia" di gusto, ma quasi manco ringrazia.
> Comunque effettivamente è necessario fare un distinguo pure tra forte desiderio, appagato magari (dio voglia!) ccn passione e fervida fantasia, e disponibilità a a fare "sharing" . Son due cose che possono andare assieme, ma non sono vincolate tra loro.
> *Certo che la porcona "fedele" è il sogno di qualsiasi Italiano*. :up:


 a me pare normale: passionale con il proprio uomo , gli altri a distanza...e la stessa cosa dovrebbe essere per lui.

tranne che a volte succede l'esatto contrario:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...rileggendo il mio scritto di getto e in tarda serata ammetto di avere un po' esagerato col fatto della "nausea". Mi è venuta così...
> 
> L'ho ammessa la specularità, ma ho anche sempre, sempre  detto che per le donne è* meno *predominante questa necessità, ormai l'ha imparato anche il gatto di casa.
> 
> Vai a ripassare....


Dile' io non ho bisogno di ripassare un casso perche' problemi di corna non ne ho ed essendo arrivato a 55 anni con mia moglie di 52 penso di arrivare alla rottamasiun e calare il sipario.

Quindi non ho bisogno di fare tripli salti mortali carpiati e con avvitamento come fai te che onestamente ed obiettivamente sei una cornuta contenta....anzi di piu' contentissima...

fai come te pare che a me va bene istess'....ti ripeto per la millesima volta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> inoltre ... non da sottovalutare anche le scoperte mediche riguardanti i metodi anticoncezionali e abortivi … hanno aiutato la donna a separare l’atto sessuale con l’aspetto della procreazione … così la donna ha scoperto una sessualità a se … una sessualità indipendente …
> 
> sienne


Esatto..

la piu' grande rivoluzione non e' stata quella industriale del '700 ma l'invenzione della pillola, che ha rivoluzionalto gli stili di vita e sferrato un attacco nucleare alla chiesa che vede nel controllo della procreazione il crollo di un suo pilastro fondamentale.....poi altri pilastri crollarono con il divorzio, l'aborto....il prossimo step sara' sui D.I.C.O.  e continuera' a scassare la uallera co' sta secolarizzazione per ogni secula seculorum...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dile' io non ho bisogno di ripassare un casso perche' problemi di corna non ne ho ed essendo arrivato a 55 anni con mia moglie di 52 penso di arrivare alla rottamasiun e calare il sipario.
> 
> Quindi non ho bisogno di fare tripli salti mortali carpiati e con avvitamento come fai te che onestamente ed obiettivamente sei una cornuta contenta....anzi di piu' contentissima...
> 
> ...


Guarda guarda anagrafe quasi identica.....amico ma sul serio sei cosi'convinto????io la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie non la metterei...lei poi se la ritroverebbe carbonizzata....
scherzi a parte se davvero e'come scrivi,massimo rispetto...........


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda guarda anagrafe quasi identica.....amico ma sul serio sei cosi'convinto????io la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie non la metterei...lei poi se la ritroverebbe carbonizzata....
> scherzi a parte se davvero e'come scrivi,massimo rispetto...........


Finora non ci sono stati problemi e si e' schifata quando il fratello 50 enne ha mollato moglie e figlie per una romena ventenne, come ho gia' riportato......

che tra un po' me sbrocchi lei per un 20enne o anche per un  suo coetaneo e faccia la ridicola, la vedo dura, pero' se nel caso lo scadimento del mio gradimento sarebbe talmente alto che io me dirotto su Cuba e qua giuro che nun ve vengo a scassa' le palle...:mrgreen:

magari ve posto qualche foto da li'...mascherando gli occhi se capisce...la praivasi'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda guarda anagrafe quasi identica.....amico ma sul serio sei cosi'convinto????io la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie non la metterei...lei poi se la ritroverebbe carbonizzata....
> scherzi a parte *se davvero e'come scrivi,massimo rispetto*...........


Ciao, 

 Ci sono molti che non tradiscono … non è una specie rara ... anche il sapere dire no agli “istinti” fa parte del repertorio umano ... i motivi possono essere molti e differenti … ma sicuramente centra la consapevolezza di se, dell’altro e di ciò che si vuole … 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta, una dedica:

*LA RANA E LO SCORPIONE*

 Uno scorpione doveva attraversare un fiume, ma non sapendo nuotare,  chiese aiuto ad una rana che si trovava lì accanto.  Così, con voce dolce e suadente, le disse: "Per favore, fammi salire  sulla tua schiena e portami sull'altra sponda." La rana  gli rispose "Fossi matta! Così appena siamo in acqua mi pungi e mi  uccidi!" "E per quale motivo dovrei farlo?" incalzò lo scorpione  "Se ti pungessi, tu moriresti ed io, non sapendo nuotare, annegherei!"  La rana stette un attimo a pensare, e convintasi della sensatezza  dell'obiezione dello scorpione, lo caricò sul dorso e insieme entrarono  in acqua. 
A metà tragitto la rana sentì un dolore intenso provenire dalla schiena,  e capì di essere stata punta dallo scorpione. Mentre entrambi stavano  per morire la rana chiese all'insano ospite il perché del folle gesto.  *"Perché sono uno scorpione..." rispose lui "E' la mia natura"*

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ci sono molti che non tradiscono … non è una specie rara ... anche il sapere dire no agli “istinti” fa parte del repertorio umano ... i motivi possono essere molti e differenti … ma sicuramente centra la consapevolezza di se, dell’altro e di ciò che si vuole …
> 
> sienne


Ciao...non so dirti se tu abbia o meno ragione,sono quelle cose difficili da sapere,e quando leggo,ad esempio,la classifica delle citta'con piu''infedeli'',che ci vedrebbe al terzo posto....penso come diavolo fanno a saperlo????
Gli indizi ci sono,se dopo Mi il Maxim e'venuto qua'ci sara'un perche',pero'non saprei,vedi anche mia moglie dice...io non ci penso neanche...ma poi sara'vero???


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao...non so dirti se tu abbia o meno ragione,sono quelle cose difficili da sapere,e quando leggo,ad esempio,la classifica delle citta'con piu''infedeli'',che ci vedrebbe al terzo posto....penso come diavolo fanno a saperlo????
> Gli indizi ci sono,se dopo Mi il Maxim e'venuto qua'ci sara'un perche',pero'non saprei,vedi anche mia moglie dice...io non ci penso neanche...ma poi sara'vero???


Te se non ricordo male sei de bulogna vero?

Beh e' da quando ero ragazzino che si sapeva che le bolognesi e le venete so' troje...

poi crescendo ho scoperto anche le bresciane...:mrgreen:

venendo a Milan nell'81 ho constatato che....

rullo de tamburi....

E' TUTTO VERO! OHHYEAAAHH!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Diletta dissento molto,per le donne e'predominante ancora di piu',questo non lo dice ovviamente mia moglie,se ne guarda bene anche se sa'che e'vero,ma tutte le mie amiche che non hanno niente da perderci a dirlo.
> Proprio ieri sera parlando anche di queste cose,una mia amica confermava quanto sopra,e anche a dirmelo mica ci perde,anzi....



Infatti oggi si assiste a questo fenomeno di costume, bisognerebbe vedere quanto c'è di "innato" e quanto invece di "costruito". Per molte tue "trombamiche", passami il termine, potrebbe essere la seconda opzione, per sentirsi, anche su questo piano, uguali in tutto e per tutto a voi uomini.
Quindi, una piccola forzatura in cambio della spregiudicatezza che fa tanto fighe. 
Che ne dici?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti oggi si assiste a questo fenomeno di costume, bisognerebbe vedere quanto c'è di "innato" e quanto invece di "costruito". Per molte tue "trombamiche", passami il termine, potrebbe essere la seconda opzione, per sentirsi, anche su questo piano, uguali in tutto e per tutto a voi uomini.
> Quindi, una piccola forzatura in cambio della spregiudicatezza che fa tanto fighe.
> *Che ne dici?*


Quanto odio le domande retoriche....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te se non ricordo male sei de bulogna vero?
> 
> Beh e' da quando ero ragazzino che si sapeva che le bolognesi e le venete so' troje...
> 
> ...


E'vero anche se sto in provincia...sai come dicono nelle Merche''a Bologna le campane fanno pon-pin invece che dindon''ed'vero...per fortuna....
qui'noi diciamo che sono svelte le Ferraresi,in effetti belle come la loro citta' quello si ma il resto e'leggenda.


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ci sono molti che non tradiscono … non è una specie rara ... anche il sapere dire no agli “istinti” fa parte del repertorio umano ... i motivi possono essere molti e differenti … ma sicuramente centra la consapevolezza di se, dell’altro e di ciò che si vuole …
> 
> sienne



Sienne, *SVEGLIA!!*

Mettiamo il caso che tu abbia ragione, ma sul fatto della quantità (molti) ho già qualche dubbio...
Se anche nutrissero soltanto il desiderio di farlo con la collega bellona o con qualsiasi altra bonazza da loro conosciuta, e questo pensiero invadesse un po' troppo la loro mente,  non sarebbe già un mini-tradimento? 

A me dà già fastidio l'idea che possano pensarci.  Allora, giusto "una tantum" perchè non concederglielo? 
Dopo sarebbero tranquilli, rilassati e felici, e forse forse ci amerebbero di più anche noi come mogli. 
Come si dice: "cosa fatta capo ha"
Lothar ha ragione quando dice che anche lo champagne tutte le sere stanca, e questo la dice lunga.... 

E' avvilente, terrificante, a pensarci bene, ma io ho smesso di esserne disgustata dopo queste estenuanti riflessioni che mi hanno portato fino qui. 

Si sarà capito che a me non piacciono le forzature, di nessun tipo, e tanto meno quelle, insieme ai ricatti affettivi, all'interno del rapporto di coppia.
Io voglio che il mio uomo stia con me perchè sta bene con me, e che ci si scelga ogni giorno. Che mi sia fedele perchè lo vuole, senza vincoli. 
E se dovesse proprio capitare, dopo tutti gli sforzi per frenarsi, di cedere ad una tentazione (siamo umani), magari complice un bicchierino di troppo o una situazione inconsueta,  non voglio che una cazzata del genere sia  causa della fine della nostra storia perchè sarebbe un'assurdità.

In sintesi: non legittimo, nè assolvo il tradimento ripetuto, seriale (= Lothar, ma lui non si definisce tale, e allora cos'è?!) posso chiudere un occhio per l"imperfezione" umana


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti oggi si assiste a questo fenomeno di costume, bisognerebbe vedere quanto c'è di "innato" e quanto invece di "costruito". Per molte tue "trombamiche", passami il termine, potrebbe essere la seconda opzione, per sentirsi, anche su questo piano, uguali in tutto e per tutto a voi uomini.
> Quindi, una piccola forzatura in cambio della spregiudicatezza che fa tanto fighe.
> Che ne dici?


 
Vedi noi maschi quando siamo assieme diciamo''guarda che tette quella e che lato b l'altra''voi,tutte lo confessano,fate lo stesso,''guarda che muscoli quello li',e che sorriso quell'altro etc''.
Intendevo questo,comunque e'vero che piu'o meno tutte,di fronte all'uomo giusto cedono,magari una scappetella sola....


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dile' io non ho bisogno di ripassare un casso perche' problemi di corna non ne ho ed essendo arrivato a 55 anni con mia moglie di 52 penso di arrivare alla rottamasiun e calare il sipario.
> 
> Quindi non ho bisogno di fare tripli salti mortali carpiati e con avvitamento come fai te che onestamente ed obiettivamente sei una cornuta contenta....anzi di piu' contentissima...
> 
> ...



Com'è che quando rispondi agli altri cambia anche il tuo stile di scrittura, diventando fine e perfino accademico, quando invece ti riferisci a me viene fuori tutta la tua goliardia? (eufemismo) 
Ti sembro proprio così svitata?
Meno male che la mia autostima non si è ancora defilata, e spero che non lo faccia mai, quindi dai pure il massimo di te stesso, tanto ho le spalle larghe!


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi noi maschi quando siamo assieme diciamo''guarda che tette quella e che lato b l'altra''voi,tutte lo confessano,fate lo stesso,''guarda che muscoli quello li',e che sorriso quell'altro etc''.
> Intendevo questo,comunque e'vero che piu'o meno tutte,di fronte all'uomo giusto cedono,magari una scappetella sola....



...certo che facciamo lo stesso, è un "giochino"!
Bisogna poi vedere quante di noi al dunque si concedono e la mollano (per essere chiari) al primo appuntamento, su questo quesito non sono tanto convinta sul "più o meno tutte". Può anche darsi...oggi. Tu poi sei un esperto...


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Diletta, una dedica:
> 
> *LA RANA E LO SCORPIONE*
> 
> ...



Complimenti per la favoletta, perchè non la proponi nelle scuole accanto a quelle di Fedro? Con una morale così...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...certo che facciamo lo stesso, è un "giochino"!
> Bisogna poi vedere quante di noi al dunque si concedono e la mollano (per essere chiari) al primo appuntamento, su questo quesito non sono tanto convinta sul "più o meno tutte". Può anche darsi...oggi. Tu poi sei un esperto...


 
ma che esperto.....la differenza e che noi a capire che si puo'fare ci mettiamo zero secondi...voi 5:mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Com'è che quando rispondi agli altri cambia anche il tuo stile di scrittura, diventando fine e perfino accademico, quando invece ti riferisci a me viene fuori tutta la tua goliardia? (eufemismo)
> *Ti sembro proprio così svitata?*
> Meno male che la mia autostima non si è ancora defilata, e spero che non lo faccia mai, quindi dai pure il massimo di te stesso, tanto ho le spalle larghe!


L'hai detto te, io non mi sarei mai permesso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Dile' hai bisogno di essere riprogrammata...

il tuo software e' andato in tilt...ha preso umidita'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Complimenti per la favoletta, perchè non la proponi nelle scuole accanto a quelle di Fedro? Con una morale così...


Sapevo che avresti apprezzato..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sapevo che avresti apprezzato..
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Sì, è proprio carina. La farò leggere a mio marito


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è proprio carina. La farò leggere a mio marito


uh Gesu'....ma allor' si' propr' scem'.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ummaronn....ma allor' si' propr' scem'.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



...lo sospettavo, non hai proprio il senso dell'umorismo.
Mi dispiace per te, ma sei un bacchettone !!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lo sospettavo, non hai proprio il senso dell'umorismo.
> Mi dispiace per te, ma sei un bacchettone !!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


hai fatto ischerzooo???...:rotfl:

vala' che saresti pure capace...fidate...:mrgreen:

ai no mai cicchhenn...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, *SVEGLIA!!*
> 
> Mettiamo il caso che tu abbia ragione, ma sul fatto della quantità (molti) ho già qualche dubbio...
> Se anche nutrissero soltanto il desiderio di farlo con la collega bellona o con qualsiasi altra bonazza da loro conosciuta, e questo pensiero invadesse un po' troppo la loro mente,  non sarebbe già un mini-tradimento?
> ...


 Ciao,


  Lasciando da parte, quando inizia o cosa si può considerare un tradimento (se no, mettiamoci l’anima in pace, perché saremmo tutti cornuti … chi più chi meno), sono partita a considerare un tradimento quando si finisce a consumare. 

Tu hai tradito? Io ho tradito? Niko ha tradito? Ecc. … Già solo qui dentro ci sono molti che hanno subito un tradimento, ma loro stessi non l’hanno fatto. Persone che non tradiscono o che non hanno tradito ci sono … e non sono pochi … solo che chi non è toccato dall’argomento non viene qua a raccontare la sua storia … Stermi è un’eccezione. 



  Riferito al grassetto: Per me non esiste proprio quest’argomento! Ci mancherebbe pure ... non mi va di pensare che l’uomo non abbia cervello … è una visione molto riduttiva, io da persona, mi offenderei se qualcuno pensasse così di me … 
  Senza offendere nessuno … senza volermi sentire superiore … ma molti che tradiscono non vedono oltre al proprio naso, non sono capaci di valutare l’insieme della situazione … noi abbiamo la libertà di poter dire no … chi è sottomesso ai propri istinti, sensazioni o quant’altro non è una persona libera … 


sienne 

ps: oggi la penso così ... poi vediamo dove mi porta il mio cammino ...


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> Lasciando da parte, quando inizia o cosa si può considerare un tradimento (se no, mettiamoci l’anima in pace, perché saremmo tutti cornuti … chi più chi meno), sono partita a considerare un tradimento quando si finisce a consumare.
> ...



L'uomo ce l'ha il cervello, ma succede talvolta che non riesca ad assecondarlo, a dargli retta, quando si accorge che potrebbe andare a buon fine il suo proposito.  Noi donne siamo più riflessive, più giudiziose, quindi, in definitiva, di solito riusciamo ad usarlo meglio (mica sempre...)  

Noi tutti abbiamo il grande dono del libero arbitrio, ed è come hai detto tu. Siamo liberi di dire anche di no. Ma vai a farlo capire ad un uomo che si trova in una situazione particolare dove l'occasione è lì che lo tenta e sembra suggerirgli la frase che tanto piace a loro: "ogni lasciata è persa" !

L'uomo non si sente davvero sottomesso ai suoi istinti in quel momento: infatti secondo lui decide liberamente... secondo te, cosa decide?

Se riesci a dare alla cosa il giusto peso, ti sentirai liberata anche tu da un bel po' di dolore. L'uomo non fa queste "prodezze" contro la sua partner, non ci pensa neppure, anzi, fa di tutto per nasconderla questa cosa, per non recarle dolore.
Sto parlando unicamente di tradimenti a scopo sessuale, intendiamoci, quei tradimenti che per loro stessa natura si esauriscono con la scappatella, non parlo di storie extraconiugali più corpose, che hanno tutti altri presupposti, e per le quali il discorso cambierebbe. 


Il discorso in questo caso cambierebbe.


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> Lasciando da parte, quando inizia o cosa si può considerare un tradimento (se no, mettiamoci l’anima in pace, perché saremmo tutti cornuti … chi più chi meno), sono partita a considerare un tradimento quando si finisce a consumare.
> ...




Scusa, mi ero dimenticata di dirti che io sono orgogliosa di come sono e del valore che dò alla fedeltà. Non mi sento inferiore a lui per il fatto che sono rimasta indietro (a dire la verità, all'inizio mi sono sentita un po' così per la rabbia), ma nemmeno mi sento giudice infallibile. Mi piace ascoltare e capire.
Lo trovo un atteggiamento intelligente ed umano.


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'uomo ce l'ha il cervello, ma succede talvolta che non riesca ad assecondarlo, a dargli retta, quando si accorge che potrebbe andare a buon fine il suo proposito.  Noi donne siamo più riflessive, più giudiziose, quindi, in definitiva, di solito riusciamo ad usarlo meglio (mica sempre...)
> 
> Noi tutti abbiamo il grande dono del libero arbitrio, ed è come hai detto tu. Siamo liberi di dire anche di no. Ma vai a farlo capire ad un uomo che si trova in una situazione particolare dove l'occasione è lì che lo tenta e sembra suggerirgli la frase che tanto piace a loro: "ogni lasciata è persa" !
> 
> ...


Ciao, 

 Giusto, il discorso cambierebbe … 
  Abbiamo esperienze diverse … tuo marito ti ha tradito prima del matrimonio perché ha una certa mentalità che con te non centra nulla … io sono stata tradita dopo 18 anni con una ragazza molto più giovane per ben sei mesi … alla quale ha scritto “… sei la donna che ho sempre cercato … “ :unhappy:  :unhappy: … dimmi tu, come si può digerire una cosa del genere? … Qua non centra né una possibile disposizione maschile né una certa mentalità … 



  L’unica possibilità che ho per superare questa botta è, considerare il mio compagno, un grande egoista e una persona inaffidabile (visto la situazione). E mi devo chiedere, se mi sta bene … una lotta atroce tra sentimenti e la ragione … 

... si, hai ragione ... il discorso cambia ... 

sienne


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Aprile 2011)

Secondo la mia personale filosofia, del tutto personale, intendiamoci, è possibile fare un importante distinguo: 

Non è indispensabile che un uomo, per decidere di assecondare le proprie pulsioni istintive, debba essere necessariamente un idiota.
Può essere, anzi, la persona più intelligente di questa terra.
L'intelligenza è a mio avviso sopravvalutata, nel senso che essa non è altro che un fattore evolutivo che ha radici nella biologia, e quindi ne segue lo stesso criterio. E' null'altro che un fattore di sopravvivenza, come gli artigli di una belva.
La Storia insegna che la maggior parte dei più grandi delinquenti del mondo potevano magari essere "pazzi" o perversi, ma raramente privi di una spiccata intelligenza. Questa è quindi null'altro che un "artiglio" più accuminato di altri.

Quello che fa la differenza tra un uomo - intelligente o stupido che sia - che si lascia andare alle pulsioni istintive a prescindere dalle conseguenze, o che si controlla e sa dosare piacere e dovere (il che potrebbe corrispondere anche con il "farlo senza farsi beccare") è quel fattore che io non so come altrimenti chiamare se non "coscienza umana", unico fattore che realmente fa la differenza tra gli esseri umani ed il resto del regno animale.
Sfatiamo il mito del tutto privo di fondamento secondo cui un essere umano intelligente debba per forza di cose essere onesto o che un sempliciotto debba essere inaffidabile. Ogni istante della nostra vita abbiamo dimostrazioni palesi anche dell'opposto.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Giusto, il discorso cambierebbe …
> Abbiamo esperienze diverse … tuo marito ti ha tradito prima del matrimonio perché ha una certa mentalità che con te non centra nulla … io sono stata tradita dopo 18 anni con una ragazza molto più giovane per ben sei mesi … alla quale ha scritto “… sei la donna che ho sempre cercato … “ :unhappy:  :unhappy: … dimmi tu, come si può digerire una cosa del genere? … Qua non centra né una possibile disposizione maschile né una certa mentalità …
> ...


ma non cambia un cazzo...l'ha beccato recentemente mentre pescava in rete e senza rete... infatti s'e' fatto scoprire ed ha confessato le storie pregresse....:mrgreen:

manco se le porta 6 figli, cambia idea la Diletta..:mrgreen:.. so' le troje che quando lui dormiva innocentemente gli prelevavano lo sperma e s'ingravidavano a sua insaputa..

saranno parenti de Scajola...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *L'uomo ce l'ha il cervello, ma succede talvolta che non riesca ad assecondarlo, a dargli retta, quando si accorge che potrebbe andare a buon fine il suo proposito. Noi donne siamo più riflessive, più giudiziose, quindi, in definitiva, di solito riusciamo ad usarlo meglio (mica sempre...)*
> 
> Noi tutti abbiamo il grande dono del libero arbitrio, ed è come hai detto tu. Siamo liberi di dire anche di no.* Ma vai a farlo capire ad un uomo che si trova in una situazione particolare dove l'occasione è lì che lo tenta e sembra suggerirgli la frase che tanto piace a loro: "ogni lasciata è persa" !*


Va beh...non mi metto nemmeno a rispondere...saigià come la penso


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di un tradimento per puro scopo sessuale per sentirmi come loro, per rivendicare la mia uguaglianza. e per assaporare il gusto di usare un uomo.
> Comunque, liberissime di farlo (possibilmente non con i mariti delle altre!)


Gli uomini tradiscono sessualmente per usare le donne? Ma non era per istinto naturale?


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se riesci a dare alla cosa il giusto peso, ti sentirai liberata anche tu da un bel po' di dolore. L'uomo non fa queste "prodezze" contro la sua partner, non ci pensa neppure, anzi, fa di tutto per nasconderla questa cosa, per non recarle dolore.
> Sto parlando unicamente di tradimenti a scopo sessuale, intendiamoci, quei tradimenti che per loro stessa natura si esauriscono con la scappatella, non parlo di storie extraconiugali più corpose, che hanno tutti altri presupposti, e per le quali il discorso cambierebbe.


Stai davvero su un altro pianeta per me, difficile riconoscere una donna nei tuoi discorsi (a proposito di rivendicazioni ). Stare con un uomo che una tantum "deve" concedersi la scappatella mi farebbe orrore. Se sta con me ci sta perchè mi desidera e mi ama. Altrimenti sto da sola. Mai sentito parlare di condivisione ed etica comune?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Stai davvero su un altro pianeta per me, difficile riconoscere una donna nei tuoi discorsi (a proposito di rivendicazioni ). Stare con un uomo che una tantum "deve" concedersi la scappatella mi farebbe orrore. Se sta con me ci sta perchè mi desidera e mi ama. Altrimenti sto da sola. Mai sentito parlare di condivisione ed etica comune?


E dice che e' andata pure in analisi...

secondo me quel poveretto ce stara' lui mo' in analisi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E dice che e' andata pure in analisi...
> 
> secondo me quel poveretto ce stara' lui mo' in analisi...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Una donna che si definisce "porcona", ha detto così vero? Sono sempre più scettica...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Una donna che si definisce "porcona", ha detto così vero? Sono sempre più scettica...


Magari e' restia a lavarse......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Com'è che quando rispondi agli altri cambia anche il tuo stile di scrittura, diventando fine e perfino accademico, quando invece ti riferisci a me viene fuori tutta la tua goliardia? (eufemismo)
> Ti sembro proprio così svitata?
> Meno male che la mia autostima non si è ancora defilata, e spero che non lo faccia mai, quindi dai pure il massimo di te stesso, tanto ho le spalle larghe!


No ogni giorno cerca una vittima diversa...
Rita non gli andava giù perchè innamorata di uno sposato, tu perchè perdoni tuo marito ecc..ecc.ecc...
Lui è fatto così...
Dobbiamo tenercelo...
Vedi è felice continua a ridere...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lo sospettavo, non hai proprio il senso dell'umorismo.
> Mi dispiace per te, ma sei un bacchettone !!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ogni giorno cerca una vittima diversa...
> Rita non gli andava giù perchè innamorata di uno sposato, tu perchè perdoni tuo marito ecc..ecc.ecc...
> Lui è fatto così...
> Dobbiamo tenercelo...
> Vedi è felice continua a ridere...



Non mi andava giu' cosa?...ma che te spari in vena, se stai sempre sciroccato?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

A me personalmente che Rita si fosse invaghita di uno sposato nun me ne fotte manco po' cazz...

e' stata legnata perche' per stare meglio ha cominciato a spara' colpe a capocchia...

Uguale a Diletta nei suoi discorsi farneticanti per tenersi il bel campione di suo marito e non sbroccare de capoccia...

n'artra occasione che hai perso pe' nun fa' n'ata figuremmerd...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E dice che e' andata pure in analisi...
> 
> secondo me quel poveretto ce stara' lui mo' in analisi...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




...ma di chi parli? Ti stai sbagliando di persona, forse? Anzi di "vittima"?


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Una donna che si definisce "porcona", ha detto così vero? Sono sempre più scettica...




...scusa, ma di chi parlate? Non ci capisco più niente...


----------



## Tubarao (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusa, ma di chi parlate? Non ci capisco più niente...


C'è stato un misunderstaning credo, quella che si è definita Porcona era dreamingofyou...non Diletta...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ogni giorno cerca una vittima diversa...
> Rita non gli andava giù perchè innamorata di uno sposato, tu perchè perdoni tuo marito ecc..ecc.ecc...
> Lui è fatto così...
> Dobbiamo tenercelo...
> Vedi è felice continua a ridere...


 
Caro Conte dissento...tu sai come la penso sulla cosa,e come mi sono permesso di suggerirti di fare per evitare grane,anche perche'il ''suggerimento''veniva dall'.....alto........
Vedi io dopo 30 da commerciante cerco sempre di capire le persone,lo debbo fare se voglio vendere,''lui''non e'quel diavolo che vuole apparire.
Io qualche prova di dialogo,serio,l'ho fatta,e non assolutamente come si palesa,quando irrompe..nei post.

Curiosita':il sito stamattina non andava solo qua'o anche da voi altri amici?


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Giusto, il discorso cambierebbe …
> Abbiamo esperienze diverse … tuo marito ti ha tradito prima del matrimonio perché ha una certa mentalità che con te non centra nulla … io sono stata tradita dopo 18 anni con una ragazza molto più giovane per ben sei mesi … alla quale ha scritto “… sei la donna che ho sempre cercato … “ :unhappy:  :unhappy: … dimmi tu, come si può digerire una cosa del genere? … Qua non centra né una possibile disposizione maschile né una certa mentalità …
> ...



Sì, senza dubbio la tua è una storia diversa dalla mia. Non so molto che dire.
Dovrebbe essere lui a parlare, a spiegare come è potuta succedere una cosa così. Tu hai un grande dono, da quello che ho letto finora, tu sei molto portata alla riflessione e vuoi cercare la verità a tutti i costi (come sono io). C'è sempre una verità, o quanto meno un insieme di cose riconducibili ad una verità, la devi trovare con l'aiuto di tuo marito. Se lui vuole davvero continuare la sua vita accanto a te vedrai che farà di tutto per farti ritrovare la serenità. La botta c'è stata e non si cancellerà mai, si potrà col tempo sbiadire nel ricordo per diventare un episodio sgradevole da mettere insieme ad altri ricordi sgradevoli, che abbiamo tutti in un angolo della nostra memoria.

Ma lui si è mai dichiarato innamorato della tipa? O ha sempre ribadito che per lui si trattava di un'evasione sessuale e basta?


P.S. la "soffiata" che ti ha fatto Stermì da bravo spione (ma non ho niente da nascondere) è in parte vera nel senso che c'è stato uno "scivolone" da parte sua di recente in un periodo di stanca, non parlerei di vera e proprio crisi. Potrà apparire strano, ma non lo considero allo stesso modo degli altri eventi successi. Mi appare più superabile poichè ne capisco i motivi (periodo matrimoniale un po' difficile) e sono sicura che potrebbe succedere a tutti (tranne a Sterminator, è ovvio). Anche in questo caso, lo scopo era sempre       
lo stesso....


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Gli uomini tradiscono sessualmente per usare le donne? Ma non era per istinto naturale?



Se un uomo ti portasse a letto  e poi ti scaricasse la volta successiva (e andrebbe già bene), non ti sentiresti un pochino usata?


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte dissento...tu sai come la penso sulla cosa,e come mi sono permesso di suggerirti di fare per evitare grane,anche perche'il ''suggerimento''veniva dall'.....alto........
> Vedi io dopo 30 da commerciante cerco sempre di capire le persone,lo debbo fare se voglio vendere,''lui''non e'quel diavolo che vuole apparire.
> Io qualche prova di dialogo,serio,l'ho fatta,e non assolutamente come si palesa,quando irrompe..nei post.
> 
> Curiosita':il sito stamattina non andava solo qua'o anche da voi altri amici?




Non andava neanche da me!


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è stato un misunderstaning credo, quella che si è definita Porcona era dreamingofyou...non Diletta...




Sì, c'è stato proprio un misunderstanding notevole. Mica per niente ma...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non andava neanche da me!


 
Ho appurato:a Mi e'bruciato un server importante


----------



## Illuso (29 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Curiosita':il sito stamattina non andava solo qua'o anche da voi altri amici?


Suppongo che sia per questo motivo:
 A fuoco server di Aruba, migliaia di siti ko.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se un uomo ti portasse a letto e poi ti scaricasse la volta successiva (e andrebbe già bene), non ti sentiresti un pochino usata?


 
Pu'succedere,sia crea un'aspettativa notevole,se poi salta fuori  che non e'cosi',cosa rivedersi a fare??
Certo che la botta e via.....sai dipende dall'eta'...tutto li'


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte dissento...tu sai come la penso sulla cosa,e come mi sono permesso di suggerirti di fare per evitare grane,anche perche'il ''suggerimento''veniva dall'.....alto........
> Vedi io dopo 30 da commerciante cerco sempre di capire le persone,lo debbo fare se voglio vendere,''lui''non e'quel diavolo che vuole apparire.
> Io qualche prova di dialogo,serio,l'ho fatta,e non assolutamente come si palesa,quando irrompe..nei post.
> 
> Curiosita':il sito stamattina non andava solo qua'o anche da voi altri amici?


Ma non vedi Lothar che mi diverto con un bachetto di legno a schiacciare il pancino ad un vermiciattolo? Mi spancio dalle risate eh?


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pu'succedere,sia crea un'aspettativa notevole,se poi salta fuori  che non e'cosi',cosa rivedersi a fare??
> Certo che la botta e via.....sai dipende dall'eta'...tutto li'



ma delle volte i patti non sono così espliciti da ambo le parti e può essere che la donna speri in qualcosa di più..che non la classica botta e via. Magari si fa qualche illusione che il maschietto ha pensato bene di darle. E di qui la delusione che le farebbe dire: "gli uomini sono tutti degli st.....i"


----------



## orchidea (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ogni giorno cerca una vittima diversa...
> Rita non gli andava giù perchè innamorata di uno sposato, tu perchè perdoni tuo marito ecc..ecc.ecc...
> Lui è fatto così...
> Dobbiamo tenercelo...
> Vedi è felice continua a ridere...


 
Hihihi da come lo descrivi mi vengono in mente due film che gli cadono a pennello.. uno è SAW (l'enigmista che doveva punire i peccatori.... ma peccatori in base alla sua di morale e visione della vita) e Seven..(altro film sul genere....).. povera figlia.... 
per mia esperienza i figli di genitori simili di solito vengono fuori con tutti i mali di questo mondo.. sesso droga e rock n' roll.. per finire l'alba come jim morrison...


----------



## Illuso (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma delle volte i patti non sono così espliciti da ambo le parti e può essere che la donna speri in qualcosa di più..che non la classica botta e via. Magari si fa qualche illusione che il maschietto ha pensato bene di darle. E di qui la delusione che le farebbe dire: "gli uomini sono tutti degli st.....i"


Altre volte succede invece il contrario, e di qui la delusione che ci farebbe dire: "le donne sono tutte tr...e"


----------



## Tubarao (29 Aprile 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> sesso droga e rock n' roll..



Errato: Sesso, Droga e Rock'n'Roll non possono far altro che crescere figli sani e giudiziosi :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Stai davvero su un altro pianeta per me, difficile riconoscere una donna nei tuoi discorsi (a proposito di rivendicazioni ). Stare con un uomo che una tantum "deve" concedersi la scappatella mi farebbe orrore. Se sta con me ci sta perchè mi desidera e mi ama. Altrimenti sto da sola. Mai sentito parlare di condivisione ed etica comune?



Ti vorrei chiedere le cose seguenti:

1) Se scoprissi una scappatella del tuo uomo con le caratteristiche di cui abbiamo a lungo parlato, sarebbe per te così insuperabile da mandare all'aria il tuo matrimonio/convivenza? (parlo sempre di eventi occasionali intendiamoci, non seriali)

2) Se scoprissi che il tuo uomo ha beneficiato dei servizi di una prostituta, vedi la domanda suddetta.

Ti ringrazio fin da ora se potrai rispondermi, così da capire meglio le tue idee.


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, senza dubbio la tua è una storia diversa dalla mia. Non so molto che dire.
> Dovrebbe essere lui a parlare, a spiegare come è potuta succedere una cosa così. Tu hai un grande dono, da quello che ho letto finora, tu sei molto portata alla riflessione e vuoi cercare la verità a tutti i costi (come sono io). C'è sempre una verità, o quanto meno un insieme di cose riconducibili ad una verità, la devi trovare con l'aiuto di tuo marito. Se lui vuole davvero continuare la sua vita accanto a te vedrai che farà di tutto per farti ritrovare la serenità. La botta c'è stata e non si cancellerà mai, si potrà col tempo sbiadire nel ricordo per diventare un episodio sgradevole da mettere insieme ad altri ricordi sgradevoli, che abbiamo tutti in un angolo della nostra memoria.
> 
> *Ma lui si è mai dichiarato innamorato della tipa? O ha sempre ribadito che per lui si trattava di un'evasione sessuale e basta?*


Ciao, 

 Mi ha fatto leggere tutte le loro lettere elettroniche. Ed è lì che ho letto quella frase scritta da lui. Non cera niente d’interessante … a dir il vero, non sembrava neanche uno scambio di parole tra due innamorati … ma quella frase lui l’ha scritta dopo che lei lo aveva lasciato … poi si sono rimessi assieme. Lui quella sera mi ha detto che è vero, che aveva provato delle emozioni forti per quella donna, ma che era un fuoco di paglia … che si sentiva come svegliato e che ha compreso che non era quello che voleva. 



  In seguito mi ha risposto a tutte le domande … ma per me non quadra, sento che c’è dell’altro … e non darò pace affinché non saprò la verità … brutta che sia … 



sienne


ps. per non invadere il tuo thread con la mia storia ... scriverò quello che accadde quella sera ... ed il seguito ... nel mio thread ...  ... se ti interessa ...


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Altre volte succede invece il contrario, e di qui la delusione che ci farebbe dire: "le donne sono tutte tr...e"


Sì, sì, succede anche il contrario, specie di questi tempi!


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Mi ha fatto leggere tutte le loro lettere elettroniche. Ed è lì che ho letto quella frase scritta da lui. Non cera niente d’interessante … a dir il vero, non sembrava neanche uno scambio di parole tra due innamorati … ma quella frase lui l’ha scritta dopo che lei lo aveva lasciato … poi si sono rimessi assieme. Lui quella sera mi ha detto che è vero, che aveva provato delle emozioni forti per quella donna, ma che era un fuoco di paglia … che si sentiva come svegliato e che ha compreso che non era quello che voleva.
> 
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma delle volte i patti non sono così espliciti da ambo le parti e può essere che la donna speri in qualcosa di più..che non la classica botta e via. Magari si fa qualche illusione che il maschietto ha pensato bene di darle. E di qui la delusione che le farebbe dire: "gli uomini sono tutti degli st.....i"


 
perche'sono uomini di m.....se facessero come il sottoscritto il problema non si porrebbe.
Va'bene dire,anche se io non lo faccio quasi mai,non faccio sesso con la moglie,va'bene qualche sviolinata,ma io metto subito il paletto...di cemento armato:un'altra donna,o  moglie non la cerco.Non penso neanche lontanamente di lasciarla.......Diletta se lo sai da subito,mica puoi coltivare illusioni.....prendi quello che ti do' e amen.
E ti diro'che la mia sincerita'piace.....molto.


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'sono uomini di m.....se facessero come il sottoscritto il problema non si porrebbe.
> Va'bene dire,anche se io non lo faccio quasi mai,non faccio sesso con la moglie,va'bene qualche sviolinata,ma io metto subito il paletto...di cemento armato:un'altra donna,o  moglie non la cerco.Non penso neanche lontanamente di lasciarla.......Diletta se lo sai da subito,mica puoi coltivare illusioni.....prendi quello che ti do' e amen.
> E ti diro'che la mia sincerita'piace.....molto.




Pensavo invece che questo tipo di sincerità non fosse tra le più gradite dalle donne e che non si ottenesse niente così facendo.
Sono curiosa: quando chiarisci le cose dicendo che non vuoi lasciare la moglie che reazione provochi  dall'altra parte?
E' ovvio che in questi casi non c'è posto per le illusioni.
Ti facevo più marpione, per non dire di peggio...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Hihihi da come lo descrivi mi vengono in mente due film che gli cadono a pennello.. uno è SAW (l'enigmista che doveva punire i peccatori.... ma peccatori in base alla sua di morale e visione della vita) e Seven..(altro film sul genere....).. povera figlia....
> per mia esperienza i figli di genitori simili di solito vengono fuori con tutti i mali di questo mondo.. sesso droga e rock n' roll.. per finire l'alba come jim morrison...


Lui mi ricorda questo...ahahahahahaahahah...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rHbCJT6xfU&feature=related


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Pensavo invece che questo tipo di sincerità non fosse tra le più gradite dalle donne e che non si ottenesse niente così facendo.
> Sono curiosa: quando chiarisci le cose dicendo che non vuoi lasciare la moglie che reazione provochi dall'altra parte?
> E' ovvio che in questi casi non c'è posto per le illusioni.
> Ti facevo più marpione, per non dire di peggio...


 
Ma certo che lo sono pero'furbescamente,scusa un'illusa puo'fare di tutto,anche cercare mia moglie e sarebbe la fine di tutto.
Non posso permettermi una separazione..abbiamo cose importanti in comune,e poi mia moglie mi va'benissimo.
Guarda che mica tutte cercano storie ''d'amore''',c'e'chi come me e'stufo dopo tanti anni,e cerca un po'di distrazione ogni tanto, Poi io ''caccio''quasi solo sposate,e quando sentono la solfa non fanno una piega....neanche a loro piace la''favola''tipo i due sposini invorniti di oggi...in Gb...


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Aprile 2011)

tubarao ha detto:


> errato: Sesso, (no, droga ed alcool no) e rock'n'roll non possono far altro che crescere figli sani e giudiziosi :mrgreen:


 
sooooooooooolounasanaeconsapevolelibidine
sal val giovane
dallo stress
edallazioneca ttolica
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *L'uomo ce l'ha il cervello, ma succede talvolta che non riesca ad assecondarlo,* a dargli retta, quando si accorge che potrebbe andare a buon fine il suo proposito. Noi donne siamo più riflessive, più giudiziose, quindi, in definitiva, di solito riusciamo ad usarlo meglio (mica sempre...)
> 
> Noi tutti abbiamo il grande dono del libero arbitrio, ed è come hai detto tu. Siamo liberi di dire anche di no. Ma *vai a farlo capire ad un uomo* che si trova in una situazione particolare dove l'occasione è lì che lo tenta e sembra suggerirgli *la frase che tanto piace a loro*: "ogni lasciata è persa" !
> 
> ...


Diletta, sei sicura di pensarle davvero queste cose? Mi sembri una donna intelligente e capace, piena di buon senso... ma quando leggo certe tue parole mi sembra di sentire mia nonna che ha 91 anni!

Io ho avuto un padre molto molto problematico e inaffidabile e sono stata tradita e delusa da mio marito, l'uomo più importante della mia vita. Sto lavorando duramente con la mia psicologa per fare in modo che le esperienze che ho vissuto non condizionino in modo negativo il mio rapporto col maschile, soprattutto in vista del rapporto futuro con mio figlio che, tra qualche anno, diventerà un giovane uomo.

Io mi rifiuto di pensare agli uomini come ad esseri inferiori, potenzialmente inaffidabili e con la naturale inclinazione a tradire la fiducia della propria donna. Mi rifiuto perchè, se così fosse, non potrei vivere serenamente la mia maternità e il mio matrimonio.

Sto crescendo il mio cucciolo d'uomo cercando di insegnargli il valore dell'onestà, della generosità e del perdono. E mi piace pensare che, un giorno, diventerà un adulto capace di amare. Certo anche lui farà i suoi errori, così come li farà mia figlia, così come li abbiamo fatti io e mio marito. Sbagliamo tutti, uomini e donne. Ma abbiamo la grande capacità di imparare dai nostri errori e di evolverci sempre. Perchè dare per scontato che un uomo, solo per il fatto di avere un pene fra le gambe, non abbia l'opportunità di crescere?

Può essere che gli uomini abbiano una sessualità diversa, certo, forse molto più legata alla visione, più vincolata dall'attrazione innata nei confronti del corpo femminile. Può essere che lo stimolo visivo, più diretto di altri che noi donne prediligiamo, renda la sessualità maschile più istintiva. Ma da qui a dire che questo giustifica ogni scappatella maschile, ogni 'marachella'... insomma, ce ne passa.


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusa, ma di chi parlate? Non ci capisco più niente...


Non l'hai detto tu, ho riletto, sorry.


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se un uomo ti portasse a letto e poi ti scaricasse la volta successiva (e andrebbe già bene), non ti sentiresti un pochino usata?


Mai successo . E se dovesse succedere ci si è usati a vicenda.


----------



## Illuso (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se un uomo ti portasse a letto  e poi ti scaricasse la volta successiva (e andrebbe già bene), non ti sentiresti un pochino usata?


Scusa la pregunta, ma come fà un uomo a portarsi a letto una donna diciamo su due piedi, e poi scaricarla come niente fosse, la paga?
In quale film l'hai vista sta cosa? 
...E non mi dire che era un pornazzo.:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se anche nutrissero soltanto il desiderio di farlo con la collega bellona o con qualsiasi altra bonazza da loro conosciuta, e questo pensiero invadesse un po' troppo la loro mente, non sarebbe già un mini-tradimento?
> 
> A me dà già fastidio l'idea che possano pensarci.


Cavolo però.

Se conto tutte le volte che ho pensato intensamente di fare porcherie con un uomo che non fosse mio marito... arrivo a un numero spropositato...

Io non provo fastidio all'idea che mio marito pensi con gusto a un'ipotetica scopata con una donna che conosce. Credo sia normale e umano. Rientra nel campo delle fantasie private che, fino a prova contraria, il matrimonio non può vincolare.

E poi io credo che in un rapporto che funziona, la fantasia extra possa diventare un buon afrodisiaco, se si sa giocare in modo complice.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Diletta, sei sicura di pensarle davvero queste cose? Mi sembri una donna intelligente e capace, piena di buon senso... ma quando leggo certe tue parole mi sembra di sentire mia nonna che ha 91 anni!
> 
> Io ho avuto un padre molto molto problematico e inaffidabile e sono stata tradita e delusa da mio marito, l'uomo più importante della mia vita. Sto lavorando duramente con la mia psicologa per fare in modo che le esperienze che ho vissuto non condizionino in modo negativo il mio rapporto col maschile, soprattutto in vista del rapporto futuro con mio figlio che, tra qualche anno, diventerà un giovane uomo.
> 
> ...


Donna senti:
Io ho sempre considerato le donne esseri superiori a me...
Senti ho fatto di tutto...di tutto...loro mi hanno fatto entrare dappertutto...anche nei fori delle orecchie, e nelle loro narici...ma nessuna mi ha concesso di entrare nella loro mente...dicendomi fidati Conte...fidati...non ce la faresti a sopportare...tutto quello che c'è da sapere sul sesso l'ho imparato dalle donne...e guarda XD come sono ridotto...guarda...
Ma Eziandio, senti, tu che sei di spirito...ti spiego perchè noi uomini possiamo "vedere" e voi no: è natura.
Tu sei lì sdraiata sul letto, a pancia in giù, le gambe pendono dal letto...io da dietro ti colgo e faccio il pandemonio, armeggio...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Tu sei lì ad occhi chiusi...abbandonata...puoi solo "sentire"...io là nella retrovia faccio le malore...e vedo capisci? 
Certe cose le so, XD...perchè...tu prova a dire ad un uomo...buono, buono...distenditi sul letto...buono buono...adesso io mi metto da dietro e vedrai che ti combino...lì hai una sensazione di abbandono totale...che ne so io...che non mi impianterà una fiocina sulla schiena dicendo...ehi ragazze...stavolta lo abbiamo preso...

Oppure tu sei sdraiata sulla schiena e io seduto in fondo...e lì sono lì che combatto con il pestalozzo nella valle di san giosafat...là che caccio il diavolo nell'inferno...ma io vedo il diavolo e l'inferno...tu al massimo vedi il soffitto...ah grandio cosa sono questi peletti fuori posto? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Cavolo però.
> 
> Se conto tutte le volte che ho pensato intensamente di fare porcherie con un uomo che non fosse mio marito... arrivo a un numero spropositato...
> 
> ...


Tu quoque...XD...
Dai dimmelo che è per questo che non mi fate entrare nel vostro cervello eh?
Dai dimmelo...mi toccherebbe vedere tutto il numero spropositato di uomini con cui aveta fantasticato...
Ma Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
Lothar dove sei?
Ma vedi come sono?
Ci pigliano per il culo eh?
Dai ti prego...uffi...dai...

Vi piace eh?
Maialine....


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna senti:
> Io ho sempre considerato le donne esseri superiori a me...
> Senti ho fatto di tutto...di tutto...loro mi hanno fatto entrare dappertutto...anche nei fori delle orecchie, e nelle loro narici...ma nessuna mi ha concesso di entrare nella loro mente...dicendomi fidati Conte...fidati...non ce la faresti a sopportare...tutto quello che c'è da sapere sul sesso l'ho imparato dalle donne...e guarda XD come sono ridotto...guarda...
> Ma Eziandio, senti, tu che sei di spirito...ti spiego perchè noi uomini possiamo "vedere" e voi no: è natura.
> ...


Certo che ti esprimi in modo davvero originale!

E l'idea della fiocina non è male!


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti vorrei chiedere le cose seguenti:
> 
> 1) Se scoprissi una scappatella del tuo uomo con le caratteristiche di cui abbiamo a lungo parlato, sarebbe per te così insuperabile da mandare all'aria il tuo matrimonio/convivenza? (parlo sempre di eventi occasionali intendiamoci, non seriali)
> 
> ...


Sì per entrambi i punti. E l'occasionale per me sarebbe anche peggio della storia d'amore. Vivendo in case separate e distanti potrei anche arrivare a trattare .


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu quoque...XD...
> Dai dimmelo che è per questo che non mi fate entrare nel vostro cervello eh?
> Dai dimmelo...mi toccherebbe vedere tutto il numero spropositato di uomini con cui aveta fantasticato...
> Ma Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
> ...


 
Io mai! Io sono trasparente come l'acqua


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Cavolo però.
> 
> Se conto tutte le volte che ho pensato intensamente di fare porcherie con un uomo che non fosse mio marito... arrivo a un numero spropositato...
> 
> ...


Dammi il cinque, Sole! :up:
Beh, io l'ho sempre detto: se si devono considerare corna pure quelle fatte col pensiero......... mia moglie sarebbe una foresta.
Certo non mi sono mai messo a raccontarle le mie fantasie, salvo qualche volta  in cui mi ha provocato scherzosamente lei..... proprio intanto che si stava facendo ciupa ciupa......


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dammi il cinque, Sole! :up:
> Beh, io l'ho sempre detto: se si devono considerare corna pure quelle fatte col pensiero......... mia moglie sarebbe una foresta.
> Certo non mi sono mai messo a raccontarle le mie fantasie, salvo qualche volta in cui mi ha provocato scherzosamente lei..... proprio intanto che si stava facendo ciupa ciupa......


Eh sì, proprio quello che intendevo io!


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh sì, proprio quello che intendevo io!


Io, quando l'attenzione mi si ferma su una donna che mi piace, rarissimamente arrivo a farmi fantasie "spinte". Non mi viene proprio. Nel senso che già solo l'idea del contatto di pelle mi manda in visibilio. Una delle immagini che mi appare più facilmente quando "smanio" per qualcuna, è lo sfiorarsi delle guance, quasi senza contatto, l'idea di sentire il profumo della pelle. Spesso immagino di darle un morso delicato sul collo, godendomi l'idea della sorpresa e della reazione (si spera positiva!).
Poi, certo, l'idea di affondare il viso tra le cosce di qualcuna mi è venuta più di una volta, ma quasi mai immagino il ciupa ciupa. Quello preferisco praticarlo che immaginarlo


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io mai! Io sono trasparente come l'acqua


Cioè mi farai entrare nel tuo cervello...o affogherò nell'acqua?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io, quando l'attenzione mi si ferma su una donna che mi piace, rarissimamente arrivo a farmi fantasie "spinte". Non mi viene proprio. Nel senso che già solo l'idea del contatto di pelle mi manda in visibilio. Una delle immagini che mi appare più facilmente quando "smanio" per qualcuna, è lo sfiorarsi delle guance, quasi senza contatto, l'idea di sentire il profumo della pelle. Spesso immagino di darle un morso delicato sul collo, godendomi l'idea della sorpresa e della reazione (si spera positiva!).
> Poi, certo, l'idea di affondare il viso tra le cosce di qualcuna mi è venuta più di una volta, ma quasi mai immagino il ciupa ciupa. Quello preferisco praticarlo che immaginarlo


No aspetta...
Nella mia testa funziona così...
Lei appare.
Mi passa davanti.
Il cervello fotografa.
Poi quando ho tempo, mi ritorna nella testa e là le faccio fare tutto quello che le mie visioni impongono....oddio non saranno le 120 giornate...ma saranno i due pomeriggi.
Non oso pensare che cosa direbbero le donne se sapessero cosa le faccio fare nella mia mente...

I guai seri inziano quando magari una ha atteggiamenti palesemente seduttivi con me e invece di suscitarmi sesso mi suscita tenerezza...e lì devo imparare a tacere...

Ma cosa cazzo hai da ridere...
Ho forse qualcosa che non va?
E tutta imbarazzata si sistema il vestito...
Allora? Ma la pianti di guardarmi in questo modo?
E io...ridendo...no eh...è che...hahahaahahah...è che...ma dio come sei buffa...con quei capelli...
Sbadabam...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io, quando l'attenzione mi si ferma su una donna che mi piace, rarissimamente arrivo a farmi fantasie "spinte". Non mi viene proprio. Nel senso che già solo l'idea del contatto di pelle mi manda in visibilio. Una delle immagini che mi appare più facilmente quando "smanio" per qualcuna, è lo sfiorarsi delle guance, quasi senza contatto, l'idea di sentire il profumo della pelle. Spesso immagino di darle un morso delicato sul collo, godendomi l'idea della sorpresa e della reazione (si spera positiva!).
> Poi, certo, l'idea di affondare il viso tra le cosce di qualcuna mi è venuta più di una volta, ma quasi mai immagino il ciupa ciupa. Quello preferisco praticarlo che immaginarlo


 
Acc.............mi hai rubato il pensiero,queste cose che scrivi allietano la vita e nel mio caso mi fanno sentire decisamente meglio,mi dimentico tutto e mi convinco che sono qua',piu'deciso che mai.
Certo il ciupa ciupa come lo chiami tu,non lo evoco neanche io,infatti immaginarlo e'inutile,e il resto che....


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu quoque...XD...
> Dai dimmelo che è per questo che non mi fate entrare nel vostro cervello eh?
> Dai dimmelo...mi toccherebbe vedere tutto il numero spropositato di uomini con cui aveta fantasticato...
> Ma Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
> ...


 
Arrivo amico.....mai in notevole ritardo..ormai ti hanno fatto a brandelli...
Certo che sono maialine,tutte senza distinzione,e,questo dall'alto della mia maggiore,chiamamola cosi'...maturita',mi fa'anche dire che al contrario di quello che dice un mio grande amico,ultra invornito,non e'vero che con il passare degli anni cambino..lui dice..cosa vuoi mia moglie ha 45 anni......povero pataca.....anzi saltellano ancora di piu'..garantito da Lothar.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io, quando l'attenzione mi si ferma su una donna che mi piace, rarissimamente arrivo a farmi fantasie "spinte". Non mi viene proprio. Nel senso che già solo l'idea del contatto di pelle mi manda in visibilio. Una delle immagini che mi appare più facilmente quando "smanio" per qualcuna, è lo sfiorarsi delle guance, quasi senza contatto, l'idea di sentire il profumo della pelle. Spesso immagino di darle un morso delicato sul collo, godendomi l'idea della sorpresa e della reazione (si spera positiva!).
> Poi, certo, l'idea di affondare il viso tra le cosce di qualcuna mi è venuta più di una volta, ma quasi mai immagino il ciupa ciupa. Quello preferisco praticarlo che immaginarlo


Sono molto più prosaico e terra terra :mrgreen:

Me le immagino tutte in un modo solo..... Intervistate.


----------



## aristocat (30 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono molto più prosaico e terra terra :mrgreen:
> 
> Me le immagino tutte in un modo solo..... Intervistate.


Adesso si dice "Intervistate"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mai successo . E se dovesse succedere ci si è usati a vicenda.



Mai successo neanche a me, ma accade quando l'uomo illude la donna facendole credere un interesse che va al di là del sesso. In questo caso penso che sia la donna a sentirsi maggiormente usata.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mai successo neanche a me, ma accade quando l'uomo illude la donna facendole credere un interesse che va al di là del sesso. In questo caso penso che sia la donna a sentirsi maggiormente usata.


Ciao, 
tu credi che ciò accade al primo incontro? ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì per entrambi i punti. E l'occasionale per me sarebbe anche peggio della storia d'amore. Vivendo in case separate e distanti potrei anche arrivare a trattare .




Ecco perchè le nostre opinioni sono così divergenti. Abbiamo una visione diversa delle cose. Scommetto che tu dici a tuo marito: "se proprio me le devi fare fai in modo che io non lo sappia mai".
Non è un po' troppo ipocrita come atteggiamento? Io voglio andare oltre a questo. 
Tanto sappiamo benissimo tutte che un'occasione propizia capita nell'arco della vita dei nostri compagni e che è più facile che la colgano piuttosto che la rifiutino.
Allora, perchè nascondersi dietro ad un velo di falso perbenismo, di finzione?


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tanto sappiamo benissimo tutte che un'occasione propizia capita nell'arco della vita dei nostri compagni e che è più facile che la colgano piuttosto che la rifiutino.
> Allora, perchè nascondersi dietro ad un velo di falso perbenismo, di finzione?


Scusa la mancanza di gentilezza, ma parla per tuo marito, va! Che di uomini che non colgono il fiorellino o che hanno rispetto per la prorpia compagna ci sono ancora! Ma guarda te, un uomo racconta stronzate per giustificarsi e la donna gli crede ciecamente offendendo così tutti gli uomini. Apri gli occhi Diletta, tu puoi vivere con tuo marito che scopa in giro perchè lo hai deciso te, se lo fa tuo marito non chredergli che lo fanno tutti, è una balla incredibile detta forse da un uomo che cerca conferme nella figa.


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> tu credi che ciò accade al primo incontro? ...
> 
> sienne



..eccome se accade! Se non è al primo, sarà al secondo incontro.
L'arma che ha la donna è sempre la stessa: non concedersi subito (anche se ne ha una voglia matta) per testare le reali intenzioni dell'uomo (sempre che lei abbia un interesse serio su di lui). 
Se si vuole fare la sua bella avventura di sesso,  che se la goda.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..eccome se accade! Se non è al primo, sarà al secondo incontro.
> L'arma che ha la donna è sempre la stessa: non concedersi subito (anche se ne ha una voglia matta) per testare le reali intenzioni dell'uomo (sempre che lei abbia un interesse serio su di lui).
> Se si vuole fare la sua bella avventura di sesso,  che se la goda.


Ciao,

 La mia domanda si rivolgeva alla tua affermazione che è l’uomo a raggirare la donna, facendole credere che ha intenzioni serie … una donna che cerca una storia seria, non si mette a contentarlo la prima sera …e neanche la seconda ... 



  Che poi ci sono donne che cercano la stessa cosa … è un altro punto di vista … e certo che ce ne sono, ma quelle ridono se un uomo inizia a raccontare storie ... che ha intenzioni serie ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa la mancanza di gentilezza, ma parla per tuo marito, va! Che di uomini che non colgono il fiorellino o che hanno rispetto per la prorpia compagna ci sono ancora! Ma guarda te, un uomo racconta stronzate per giustificarsi e la donna gli crede ciecamente offendendo così tutti gli uomini. Apri gli occhi Diletta, tu puoi vivere con tuo marito che scopa in giro perchè lo hai deciso te, se lo fa tuo marito non chredergli che lo fanno tutti, è una balla incredibile detta forse da un uomo che cerca conferme nella figa.


 Quoto il succo del messaggio  


sienne


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa la mancanza di gentilezza, ma parla per tuo marito, va! Che di uomini che non colgono il fiorellino o che hanno rispetto per la prorpia compagna ci sono ancora! Ma guarda te, un uomo racconta stronzate per giustificarsi e la donna gli crede ciecamente offendendo così tutti gli uomini. Apri gli occhi Diletta, tu puoi vivere con tuo marito che scopa in giro perchè lo hai deciso te, se lo fa tuo marito non chredergli che lo fanno tutti, è una balla incredibile detta forse da un uomo che cerca conferme nella figa.




Sì, non sei stato per niente gentile, io non mi rivolgevo neanche a te direttamente, comunque...
Tu sarai l'eccezione che conferma la regola che ti devo dire?
Io sono convinta di ciò che dico sugli uomini (purtroppo, credi che mi faccia così piacere?) e non sarai certo tu a farmela cambiare questa opinione.
E fammi il piacere di toglierti dalla testa tutte le tue verità assolute, perchè non è proprio il caso, ti potrebbero fare del male se dovessero crollare miseramente. Molto male


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2011)

Chi parla di verità assolute sei tu! Convinta che gli uomini siano merdacce come li pensi tu di modo di giustificare quel coglione di tuo marito! Sveglia, tuo marito è un coglione e ne esistono molti, ma smetti di dare dei coglioni a tutti gli uomini per dire che in fondo il tuo è come gli altri e non è poi così peggio. 
Se vuoi saperlo esistono molti uomini migliori del marito tuo, che amando la propria donna e avendo con lei una bella complicità assurdamente non la tradiscono.
Cara Diletta, sarai più anziana di me, ma con l'esperienza che ho io posso dirti che stai usando un sistema per perdonare tuo marito, ma io onestamente non ti darò mai ragione per queste cazzate che dici, se no tutti sarebbero persone pessime come il Conte o Lothar!


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2011)

Diletta, non prendertela 





  Ma quello che affermi tu, di come siano gli uomini, è molto offensive! 



  Conosco molti uomini … e non la pensano così … per niente … e si incavolano che per qualche “babbo” tutta la categoria viene etichettata … 

  Sienne


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Diletta, non prendertela
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Direi che è piuttosto vero, è la semplificazione pari a quella che dicono che tutte le donne sono troie! Accidenti quanto farebbe incazzare una donna questa affermazione? Quello vale solo per la mia ex


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Direi che è piuttosto vero, è la semplificazione pari a quella che dicono che tutte le donne sono troie! Accidenti quanto farebbe incazzare una donna questa affermazione? Quello vale solo per la mia ex


Ciao, 

in effetti è la stessa cosa ... diciamo che per alcune vale 

 Credo, che tu e altri abbiate ragione … si vuole convincere di ciò, per sopportare la pillola amara … si vede che l’alternativa è peggio … 


sienne


----------



## Niko74 (30 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, non sei stato per niente gentile, io non mi rivolgevo neanche a te direttamente, comunque...
> Tu sarai l'eccezione che conferma la regola che ti devo dire?
> Io sono convinta di ciò che dico sugli uomini (purtroppo, credi che mi faccia così piacere?) e non sarai certo tu a farmela cambiare questa opinione.
> *E fammi il piacere di toglierti dalla testa tutte le tue verità assolute, perchè non è proprio il caso, ti potrebbero fare del male se dovessero crollare miseramente. Molto male*


Eeemmhhhh....
La frase in grassetto può essere riferita tranquillamente anche a te sai? Anche le tue sono "verità assolute" che tu stessa dici che nessuno riuscira a farti cambiare mai.

Di eccezioni che ocnfermano la regola ne hai già viste qui sul forum e chissa quante ce ne sono in giro.

Quindi.....ciò che dici non è una verità assoluta. 
Potrà essere vero forse per tuo marito, e se cosi fosse io al tuo posto non ne sarei comunque fiero.
Oltretutto come tu sei convinta della mentalità degli uomini, io avendo la mia, e sapendo come realmente può ragionare un un'uomo, potrei dirti che secondo me tuo marito usa questa scusa per giustificarsi ai tuoi occhi.
Se a te va bene cosi io sono ben felice e non è certo mia intenzione farti cambiare idea (che vorrebbe dire far crollare le tue verità assolute e farti poi molto male)


----------



## Niko74 (30 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Direi che è piuttosto vero, è la semplificazione pari a quella che dicono che tutte le donne sono troie!* Accidenti quanto farebbe incazzare una donna questa affermazione? Quello vale solo per la mia ex


Ecco, anche questa tra gli uomini è spesso considerata una "verità assoluta"....come ti senti nel leggerla? 

Per me è ovvio che non è vero...però se la maggioranza degli uomini pensasse sta cosa? Non ti sebrerebbe una gran stupidaggine? Ecco, tu sostieni la stessa cosa al contrario

Certo però che appena scoperte le corna la consideravo piuttosto fondata al teoria


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2011)

Ovvio che se vale l'idea che tutte gli uomini sono in un certo modo adesso dovremmo porre come vera che tutte le donne sono troie, Diletta ti offenderebbe se una persona ribadisse il concetto e dicesse a te che ha ragione? Indirettamente (ma neppure tanto) ti darebbe della troia a supporto del suo dolore e per trovare un metodo per sopportare magari le corna della moglie che ha usato questa ottima giustificazione alle orna fatte. 
Non è fattibile e come tutte le argomentazioni che ribaltate non funzionano eccoci daccapo.


----------



## MK (30 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mai successo neanche a me, ma accade quando l'uomo illude la donna facendole credere un interesse che va al di là del sesso. In questo caso penso che sia la donna a sentirsi maggiormente usata.


Un giorno ho chiesto a un uomo quale fosse la differenza tra il corteggiare una donna solo per una scopata e per una relazione seria. Mi ha detto che non esiste nessuna differenza.


----------



## MK (30 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco perchè le nostre opinioni sono così divergenti. Abbiamo una visione diversa delle cose. Scommetto che tu dici a tuo marito: "se proprio me le devi fare fai in modo che io non lo sappia mai".
> Non è un po' troppo ipocrita come atteggiamento? Io voglio andare oltre a questo.
> Tanto sappiamo benissimo tutte che un'occasione propizia capita nell'arco della vita dei nostri compagni e che è più facile che la colgano piuttosto che la rifiutino.
> Allora, perchè nascondersi dietro ad un velo di falso perbenismo, di finzione?


 
Non ho un marito. Quello che avevo è diventato ex proprio perchè le palle per dire la verità non le ha avute. Se lo fai me lo devi dire. Quando me lo dici poi vediamo. Gli uomini che mi hanno tradita le palle però non le hanno mai avute e ho chiuso. Non posso stare con un uomo senza coraggio.


----------



## MK (30 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Potrà essere vero forse per tuo marito, e se cosi fosse *io al tuo posto non ne sarei comunque fiero*.


Nemmeno io.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mai successo neanche a me, ma accade quando l'uomo illude la donna facendole credere un interesse che va al di là del sesso. In questo caso penso che sia la donna a sentirsi maggiormente usata.


Ma è l'uomo bravo a illudere...
O lei gallina disposta a credere quello che vuole credere?
Tu non sai che risate a vedere l'amica imbambolata...tutta affascinata dall'abile incantantatore di serpenti...dal grande uomo...e fai spallucce e ti dici...si si si...ok, tanto dopo la prende nel culo e viene a piangere da me...

A me sembra invece che tante donne oggi se tenti di illuderle ti ridono in faccia...o ti rispondono...dai ho capito dove vuoi andare a parare...dove mi porti?

Nelle botte di allegria non ci si usa...
Direi solo che si gioca alla pari...insomma si è strumento di piacere e divertimento da ambo le parti...

Senti tu mi dici: Caro Conte, tutto quello che posso darti è una notte con te.
Io ti rispondo: Donna Ok, farò del mio meglio perchè sia per te una notte indimenticabile.

Se invece tu dici: Beh intanto ti concedo una notte, poi vediamo come ne usciamo al mattino e decidiamo che cosa fare...ehm...la vedo dura io...

Si si tranquilla ok, bon, se è stato bello, ok...si magari capiterà anche un'altra notte...buona buona...ok...

Quindi sempre pian con le bombe no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa la mancanza di gentilezza, ma parla per tuo marito, va! Che di uomini che non colgono il fiorellino o che hanno rispetto per la prorpia compagna ci sono ancora! Ma guarda te, un uomo racconta stronzate per giustificarsi e la donna gli crede ciecamente offendendo così tutti gli uomini. Apri gli occhi Diletta, tu puoi vivere con tuo marito che scopa in giro perchè lo hai deciso te, se lo fa tuo marito non chredergli che lo fanno tutti, è una balla incredibile detta forse da un uomo che cerca conferme nella figa.


Diletta a me piace molto invece...
Può sempre dirsi...ok...lui è un po' porcellino...ok...ma lui è lui.
Non cambia per nulla chi è lui dentro di me...
Però Diletta dai...un po' di decenza eh?
Un conto è che io torni alle 4 del mattino più morto che vivo, a brandelli e tu mi dica...sei andato a troie eh? Brutto porco maiale schifoso...
Un conto è che io ti dica...ah cara, sai ho ricevuto una propostina dalla tua amica, quella che sai ti dice sempre che hai un marito meraviglioso, posso no?
Si tranquilla userò il preservativo...e prima di mettere la lingua sulle sue intimità...mi accerterò che sia pulitina...

Insomma Diletta...sai come vanno certe cose no?
Ci sono uomini che passano le serate a ronfare sul divano e uomini che ohi, non ti lasciano nemmeno a stirare in pace...ti vengono da dietro eh...le loro mani vanno dappertutto...hanno sempre voglia di fare un po' di Xixicà...no?

Come andrebbero bene le robe a sto mondo se lei dicesse...mi aiuti per le pulizie e lui rispondesse..."Prima un po' di sesso"...e lei uauuuuuuuuuuuuuu...non solo mi aiuta a fare le pulizie...ma mi fa pure divertire un pochettino...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..eccome se accade! Se non è al primo, sarà al secondo incontro.
> L'arma che ha la donna è sempre la stessa: non concedersi subito (anche se ne ha una voglia matta) per testare le reali intenzioni dell'uomo (sempre che lei abbia un interesse serio su di lui).
> Se si vuole fare la sua bella avventura di sesso,  che se la goda.


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAH...
Ah sarebbe questa l'arma? Non concedersi subito?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA...
Ma no dai....non funziona così...
Se non le piaci e tu ti avvicini troppo lei farà la faccia " Se mi tocchi mi arrabbio"...Se le piaci...ehm...ti fa la faccia..." Baciami stupido!"...

Poi ohi, metti in conto...tutto e di più eh?
La timidezza, l'ansia, il fatto di essere degli estranei...

Le reali intenzioni?
Ma se te le stampo addosso solo con uno sguardo...

DIletta scolta il nonno qua...
Allora che lui si faccia la sua storietta, ma che non rompa le ovaie a te.
E per par condicio...anche tu potresti avere voglia di avventurette no?

Così scopri che nel campo è molto più complesso di quanto si pensi eh?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> La mia domanda si rivolgeva alla tua affermazione che è l’uomo a raggirare la donna, facendole credere che ha intenzioni serie … una donna che cerca una storia seria, non si mette a contentarlo la prima sera …e neanche la seconda ...
> 
> ...


contentarlo?
Ma non è spassarsi reciprocamente?
:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, non sei stato per niente gentile, io non mi rivolgevo neanche a te direttamente, comunque...
> Tu sarai l'eccezione che conferma la regola che ti devo dire?
> Io sono convinta di ciò che dico sugli uomini (purtroppo, credi che mi faccia così piacere?) e non sarai certo tu a farmela cambiare questa opinione.
> E fammi il piacere di toglierti dalla testa tutte le tue verità assolute, perchè non è proprio il caso, ti potrebbero fare del male se dovessero crollare miseramente. Molto male


Ma no tranquilla...io attendo con pazienza il crollo delle sue verità...
Piuttosto Diletta...sento che alle volte tu pecchi...del mio stesso peccato...
La lussuria? No, no, non sia mai...mi sono spiegato male...
QUello di generalizzare...
Tu parli degli uomini, secondo la tua esperienza, e fidati, io mi ci ritrovo moltissimo nell'immagine che tu dai di noi uomini (certi uomini)...

Forse ci sono delle opposizioni a questa tua concezione, perchè certe caratteristiche di noi uomini, detti maschi nel mondo matrainesco, a quanto pare non sono state accolte o accettate dalle donne, ma subite durante i secoli.

Se mio nonno scrivesse sul forum...e parlasse delle donne si tirerebbe addosso le ire di tutte le mogli del forum...ma conoscendolo lui direbbe...ah ma voi non siete "mogli", ma mogli diventate () perchè avete goduto del sesso e questo ora vi dà alla testa.

Secondo le idee di mio nonno, non bisognava in nessuna maniera far godere la moglie, altrimenti poi ci prende gusto almeno quanto gli uomini......

Esistono uomini che vanno pazzi per il sesso...e uomini a cui non frega molto...e a cui tira decisamente poco...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco, anche questa tra gli uomini è spesso considerata una "verità assoluta"....come ti senti nel leggerla?
> 
> Per me è ovvio che non è vero...però se la maggioranza degli uomini pensasse sta cosa? Non ti sebrerebbe una gran stupidaggine? Ecco, tu sostieni la stessa cosa al contrario
> 
> Certo però che appena scoperte le corna la consideravo piuttosto fondata al teoria


Non è una verità assoluta ma parziale.
La sana troiaggine è un dono degli dei.
E da come le conosco io le donne si va da la ghiacciola frigidaire, al fuoco...
Le fuochine...in genere si nascondono...perchè sono così: " Ohi...se un uomo arriva a farmi due carezze...io cedo eh?"...

Secondo la mia esperienza più sono provocanti e sessuose a parole e negli atteggiamenti...meno combinano...meno si notano...più ne combinano sottobanco...

Ma nel mio mondo troia sta per donna a cui piace godere del piacere del sesso senza tanti grilli per la testa...

Non riesco a concepire che una donna che ha tradito sia di necessità una non brava donna.


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non ho un marito. Quello che avevo è diventato ex proprio perchè le palle per dire la verità non le ha avute. Se lo fai me lo devi dire. Quando me lo dici poi vediamo. Gli uomini che mi hanno tradita le palle però non le hanno mai avute e ho chiuso. Non posso stare con un uomo senza coraggio.




Quindi quello che tu affermi a proposito della tua intransigenza nel non perdonare non è una verità assoluta neanche per te. Infatti, dai uno spiraglio di apertura se il tuo uomo ti dicesse la verità. 
Ma come aspettarsi la verità se il tuo compagno sapesse senza ogni dubbio che per te sarebbe finita a prescindere? Non si tratterebbe in questo caso di mancanza di coraggio, ma di istinto di sopravvivenza, non credi?


----------



## elena (30 Aprile 2011)

verità assolute?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGO-vF2lE1E


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2011)

[



Daniele ha detto:


> Chi parla di verità assolute sei tu! Convinta che gli uomini siano merdacce come li pensi tu di modo di giustificare quel coglione di tuo marito! Sveglia, tuo marito è un coglione e ne esistono molti, ma smetti di dare dei coglioni a tutti gli uomini per dire che in fondo il tuo è come gli altri e non è poi così peggio.
> Se vuoi saperlo esistono molti uomini migliori del marito tuo, che amando la propria donna e avendo con lei una bella complicità assurdamente non la tradiscono.
> Cara Diletta, sarai più anziana di me, ma con l'esperienza che ho io posso dirti che stai usando un sistema per perdonare tuo marito, ma io onestamente non ti darò mai ragione per queste cazzate che dici, se no tutti sarebbero persone pessime come il Conte o Lothar!





Daniele ha detto:


> Direi che è piuttosto vero, è la semplificazione pari a quella che dicono che tutte le donne sono troie! Accidenti quanto farebbe incazzare una donna questa affermazione? Quello vale solo per la mia ex



...ma chi ti ha detto che mio marito non mi è stato fedele nel matrimonio?  E' tutta una tua costruzione mentale, perchè tu vedi ormai traditori dappertutto. 
Hai proprio travisato il senso delle mie idee, incomincio a scoraggiarmi perchè non so più come farmi capire...

E poi che cavolo c'entra il fatto che sono più "anziana " di te, queste cose le sanno ormai anche gli scolaretti. Gli uomini sono più inclini al tradimento, non ho mai detto che lo facciano tutti spudoratamente, ma certo è che si devono impegnare un po', sicuramente sempre più di noi donne, quanto a fedeltà,  poi tutto questo non c'entra un cavolo con l'amore, non l'hai ancora capito?    

Per quanto riguarda le donne, oggi purtroppo stanno allineandosi sempre più ai loro colleghi uomini, quindi anche la generalizzazione che hai fatto tu come esempio sta diventando sempre più autentica! (e c'è poco da incazzarsi...)


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi quello che tu affermi a proposito della tua intransigenza nel non perdonare non è una verità assoluta neanche per te. Infatti, dai uno spiraglio di apertura se il tuo uomo ti dicesse la verità.
> Ma come aspettarsi la verità se il tuo compagno sapesse senza ogni dubbio che per te sarebbe finita a prescindere? Non si tratterebbe in questo caso di mancanza di coraggio, ma di istinto di sopravvivenza, non credi?


Le verità assolute non esistono.
Ma esistono verità parziali che sono solo il nostro punto di vista.
Ogni verità parziale assurta a verità assoluta porta il nome sinistro di: ideologia.
Molto comodo, a mio avviso, legarsi ad una ideologia. Ti fa sentire sicuro.

Vi faccio un esempio.
Lo sfascio dei costumi contemporanei.
In realtà non esiste nessuno sfascio, ma solo un sistema di costumi che ha del buono e del cattivo a seconda del sistema di valori a cui è riferito.
Impattare e descrivere la realtà odierna con paradigmi obsoleti o datati può sortire effetti da brivido.
Come dire: nahhhh...la coppia aperta non deve esistere, essa è causata dalla scomparsa dell'uso delle cinture di castità.

Se tu mi dici: se scopro un tuo tradimento ti uccido, tu hai due strade: rinunciare al tradimento, o farla da furba: ne va della tua vita.
Saresti sciocca a dire...nahhh...diceva tanto per dire, poi non mi uccide.
Meglio non correre certi rischi.

Poi ok, no?
A volte si lascia andare l'altro dopo aver scoperto un tradimento...solo perchè si capisce a chiarissime lettere che lui è già lontano anni luce da noi.
Magari per anni abbiamo guardato alla sua foto sul comodino anzichè verificare dove in effetti fosse.

Poi Diletta un conto è che tu scopra che il tuo maritino abbia giocattolato episodicamente con qualche donnina...un conto è che tu scopri che nel suo cuore non ci sei tu, ma un'altra.

Per me la domanda terrificante non sarebbe, ehi hai scopato con altre?
Ma.
Conte dimmi CHI abita nel tuo cuore?
Chi hai dentro?


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Diletta, non prendertela
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> in effetti è la stessa cosa ... diciamo che per alcune vale
> 
> ...



Sienne, davvero mi sembra proprio che anche tu viva su di un altro pianeta, ma qui ti ricordo che siamo sulla Terra.

Forse da te saranno più integerrimi (o solo più ipocriti). A me è piaciuto molto quando mio marito (tirandosi la zappa sui piedi e rischiando molto perchè non avevamo mai parlato di certe cose, e non sapeva come sarebbe stata la mia reazione) si è messo metaforicamente a nudo parlandomi di cosa provano e di come la pensano gli uomini. E non solo cosa prova lui perchè è ovvio che essendo un maschio molti tratti si rivelano comuni. 
E' la stessa cosa per noi donne, a prescindere dal principio sacrosanto dell'unicità delle persone, è naturale che il nostro modo di sentire possa essere per molti versi accomunato perchè simile a tutte noi.
Ti posso consigliare la lettura di un libro sull'argomento che si chiama: "Gli uomini vengono da Marte, le donne da Venere" di John Gray. Troverai degli spunti molto interessanti.


Circa l'altra tua affermazione, non mi devo convincere proprio di niente per sopportare la pillola amara.  La pillola è amara a prescindere


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Un giorno ho chiesto a un uomo quale fosse la differenza tra il corteggiare una donna solo per una scopata e per una relazione seria. Mi ha detto che non esiste nessuna differenza.



E infatti il corteggiamento è sempre lo stesso, come l'impegno che ci deve mettere un uomo (sempre secondo me). 
E' il fine che cambia le carte in tavola!


----------



## Diletta (1 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le verità assolute non esistono.
> Ma esistono verità parziali che sono solo il nostro punto di vista.
> Ogni verità parziale assurta a verità assoluta porta il nome sinistro di: ideologia.
> Molto comodo, a mio avviso, legarsi ad una ideologia. Ti fa sentire sicuro.
> ...


*

*


Concordo con te pienamente. Anche per me la risposta terrificante e devastante per la mia anima sarebbe sapere che nel suo cuore vi alloggia un'altra. Voglio esserci soltanto io nel suo cuore, questa è la vera gelosia per me, non il timore che abbia giocato sporadicamente con qualche donnina.
Ma sono avvilita perchè realizzo che nessuna la pensa come me, allora incomincio a domandarmi se non sono io a non essere "normale".


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Concordo con te pienamente. Anche per me la risposta terrificante e devastante per la mia anima sarebbe sapere che nel suo cuore vi alloggia un'altra. Voglio esserci soltanto io nel suo cuore, questa è la vera gelosia per me, non il timore che abbia giocato sporadicamente con qualche donnina.
> Ma sono avvilita perchè realizzo che nessuna la pensa come me, allora incomincio a domandarmi se non sono io a non essere "normale".


Avvilita? 
Ma sai quanto io godo quando nessuno la pensa come me?
Ecco il succo.
Vedi qui dentro, tante donne che ti rispondono, ehm...sono donne che hanno scoperto che nel suo cuore alloggiava un'altra.
Non si riesce ancora qui dentro a distinguere dalla scappatella...alla menzogna sui sentimenti.
Pensaci eh?
Se abita un'altra tu rubi la vita all'altro eh?
Allora loro ti dicono: se vuoi essere sicura di essere solo tu nel suo cuore, devi fare in modo che non vi possa entrare nessun'altra...
Capisci alle volte facendo solo squallido sesso ci si può anche innamorare...

DIletta porta avanti tranquillamente il tuo discorso...
A me piace che tu dica: brutta delusione e non vita distrutta eh?


----------



## Diletta (1 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeemmhhhh....
> La frase in grassetto può essere riferita tranquillamente anche a te sai? Anche le tue sono "verità assolute" che tu stessa dici che nessuno riuscira a farti cambiare mai.
> 
> Di eccezioni che ocnfermano la regola ne hai già viste qui sul forum e chissa quante ce ne sono in giro.
> ...



Sì, in effetti mi sento di dire che questa è forse l'unica verità assoluta che ritengo tale, naturalmente con le dovute eccezioni, come in tutte le cose.

Non solo è stato vero per mio marito, ma lo è per quasi tutti, ho detto quasi.
Tu rientrerai in quel "quasi".

Io ne ho semplicemente preso atto dopo che sono scesa, tutta di un botto, dal mio mondo ideale a quello reale. Nel mio mondo di prima (bellissimo, anche se troppo edulcorato) non c'era posto per il tradimento, non l'avevo mai neanche considerato di striscio.
Ora, come ho già detto, sono nel disincanto più totale, e forse è meglio così...e poi, è inutile, indietro non si torna.


----------



## Diletta (1 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta a me piace molto invece...
> Può sempre dirsi...ok...lui è un po' porcellino...ok...ma lui è lui.
> Non cambia per nulla chi è lui dentro di me...
> Però Diletta dai...un po' di decenza eh?
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Avvilita?
> Ma sai quanto io godo quando nessuno la pensa come me?
> Ecco il succo.
> Vedi qui dentro, tante donne che ti rispondono, ehm...sono donne che hanno scoperto che nel suo cuore alloggiava un'altra.
> ...



1) Conte, sei riuscito a "nausearmi" con quel discorsetto. Ma te lo vedi un marito che arriva a dire una cosa del genere? Altro che coppia aperta!!! 
Discrezione innanzitutto.

2) Questo è un rischio, ma molto calcolato secondo me. Mi sento di dire che per mio marito sarebbe altamente improbabile. E' il classico uomo che dice: "...pensi davvero che mi potrei innamorare di una che me la dà dopo due moine?!"   

Come avrai già capito, sono ancora vecchio stampo come forma mentis.  Già il termine "concedersi" la dice lunga....
In me albergano tradizione e innovazione, cosa alquanto complicata da spiegare.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) Conte, sei riuscito a "nausearmi" con quel discorsetto. Ma te lo vedi un marito che arriva a dire una cosa del genere? Altro che coppia aperta!!!
> Discrezione innanzitutto.
> 
> 2) Questo è un rischio, ma molto calcolato secondo me. Mi sento di dire che per mio marito sarebbe altamente improbabile. E' il classico uomo che dice: "...pensi davvero che mi potrei innamorare di una che me la dà dopo due moine?!"
> ...


No non è complicata da spiegare: tu hai la tua personalità e cultura: la tua storia. 
Da lì per esempio si può capire che la soluzione X: separazione è buona per una donna Y, e deleteria per la donna Z, magari difronte alla stessa azione del marito.

Comunque io direi:
Pensi forse che potrei innamorarmi di un'altra se sono innamorato di te?
La dura realtà è che: quando ti ritrovi innamorato di una persona, scopri dentro di te, che non ami più l'altra. O per lo meno, l'altra che credevi tanto di amare si relativizza.
Per innamorarsi per benino bisogna avere il cuore libero XD.


----------



## orchidea (1 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, davvero mi sembra proprio che anche tu viva su di un altro pianeta, ma qui ti ricordo che siamo sulla Terra.
> 
> Forse da te saranno più integerrimi (o solo più ipocriti). A me è piaciuto molto quando mio marito (tirandosi la zappa sui piedi e rischiando molto perchè non avevamo mai parlato di certe cose, e non sapeva come sarebbe stata la mia reazione) si è messo metaforicamente a nudo parlandomi di cosa provano e di come la pensano gli uomini. E non solo cosa prova lui perchè è ovvio che essendo un maschio molti tratti si rivelano comuni.
> E' la stessa cosa per noi donne, a prescindere dal principio sacrosanto dell'unicità delle persone, è naturale che il nostro modo di sentire possa essere per molti versi accomunato perchè simile a tutte noi.
> ...


Premetto nn offenderti eh per ciò che scriverò...

E basta con questi manuali.... la vita nonè un manuale siamo tutti diversi...
Mio dio... non siamo usciti fuori dall'Ikea, non abbiamo bisogno di unmanuale d'uso... e basta con i psicologi psichiatri etc etc...
Cavolo.... questa è la VITA... va vissuta.. capita... ma in base alle NOSTRE esperienze.. AI NOSTRI sentimenti... 
NON ENTREREMO MAI nella TESTA o CUORE altrui!!!
E' già difficile capire noi stessi figuriamoci gli altri no?
Bho.. sbaglierò....... eppure di manuali ne ho letti tanti.. alla fine ciò che conta sono solo io e ciò che io vedo e sento in base ai miei sentimenti ed al mio vissuto....
Scusate l'ot...


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma come aspettarsi la verità se il tuo compagno sapesse senza ogni dubbio che per te sarebbe finita a prescindere? Non si tratterebbe in questo caso di mancanza di coraggio, ma di istinto di sopravvivenza, non credi?


E la sopravvivenza sarebbe stare con la moglie ma andare in giro a scoparsi le altre? Quando è successo a me non c'era istinto di sopravvivenza che tenesse, l'ho sempre scoperto prima che me lo dicessero .


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me la domanda terrificante non sarebbe, ehi hai scopato con altre?
> Ma.
> Conte dimmi CHI abita nel tuo cuore?
> Chi hai dentro?


E potresti rispondere con la verità a questa domanda?


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti il corteggiamento è sempre lo stesso, come l'impegno che ci deve mettere un uomo (sempre secondo me).
> E' il fine che cambia le carte in tavola!


E una donna allora come fa a capirlo? Tu dici non darla la prima sera. Perchè se la dai dopo un mese uno si innamora?


----------



## Daniele (1 Maggio 2011)

Una pecora è nera Diletta, tu vedi solo una pecora nera e vedi sempre quella, se questa parlasse e ti dicesse che tutte le pecore sono nere tu lo penseresti, peccato che tuo marito ha torto! Quello che ti ha detto tuo marito vale per se stesso e per le persone di intelletto non proprio fino. 
Se poi per te gli uomini sono tori da monta, allora si, hai ragione, ma se alcuni che conosci hanno un poco di cervello allora sappi che ti sbagli.
Io di tentazioni ne ho avute e non ho dovuto fare una grande fatica a resistere, quindi tutte cazzate fino ad ora. Tuo marito non si è messo a nudo con te, ha giustificato il suo comportamento per salvare capre e cavoli. 
Ah, tu sei sinceramente cornuta anche nel matrimonio, non esiste che un fidanzato tradisca solo prima e poi si mette buono perchè davanti a Dio da ipocrita quale è ha giurato fedeltà (se avesse creduto in Dio manco prima avrebbe tradito), quindi l'ipocrita lo conosci tu, si chiama nel tuo caso marito e smettila di dare degli ipocriti a quelli che sono un poco più intelligenti del tuo homo di Neanderthal


----------



## aristocat (1 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita.


 Ma Diletta, più che sul "fattaccio" in sè, avvenuto in epoca "cenozoica", mi chiederei perchè proprio adesso mio marito se ne esce con queste scottanti rivelazioni... vere o false che siano... 
Io dico, se fai una cosa del genere, almeno abbi il buon gusto di tacere e soprattutto non fare confessioni fuori tempo massimo! 
Non è che sta preparando il terreno per sondare come reagiresti a un suo eventuale tradimento di adesso? Scusa se sono malpensante ma questo outing mi ha lasciata perplessa :nuke:


----------



## Niko74 (1 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma Diletta, più che sul "fattaccio" in sè, avvenuto in epoca "cenozoica", mi chiederei perchè proprio adesso mio marito se ne esce con queste scottanti rivelazioni... vere o false che siano...
> Io dico, se fai una cosa del genere, almeno abbi il buon gusto di tacere e soprattutto non fare confessioni fuori tempo massimo!
> Non è che sta preparando il terreno per sondare come reagiresti a un suo eventuale tradimento di adesso? Scusa se sono malpensante ma questo outing mi ha lasciata perplessa :nuke:


Se non erro è stato beccato ai giorni nostri mentre chattava/messaggiava con qualcuna, poi , dopo essere stato messo sottotorchio da Diletta, ha svuotato il sacco sulle scappatlle precedenti il matrimonio.


----------



## aristocat (1 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se non erro è stato beccato ai giorni nostri mentre chattava/messaggiava con qualcuna, poi , dopo essere stato messo sottotorchio da Diletta, ha svuotato il sacco sulle scappatlle precedenti il matrimonio.


A maggior ragione, io drizzerei le orecchie... ma non per il passato, per il presente.... Aver rivangato il passato in un momento di verità come doveva essere quello, può essere voglia di spostare l'attenzione per "coprire" certi fatti o pensieri di _adesso_ che veramente potrebbero far preoccupare Diletta... Mi sa tanto di strategia "Fumo negli occhi" :condom:


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> A maggior ragione, io drizzerei le orecchie... ma non per il passato, per il presente.... Aver rivangato il passato in un momento di verità come doveva essere quello, può essere voglia di spostare l'attenzione per "coprire" certi fatti o pensieri di _adesso_ che veramente potrebbero far preoccupare Diletta... Mi sa tanto di strategia "Fumo negli occhi" :condom:


O le solite mezze verità. Delle volte sono meccanismi inconsci, delle volte "paraculate" .


----------



## aristocat (1 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> O le solite mezze verità. Delle volte sono meccanismi inconsci, delle volte "paraculate" .


:up: infatti


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> O le solite mezze verità. Delle volte sono meccanismi inconsci, delle volte "paraculate" .


Vi leggo solo ora:mi sembra una storia alquanto strana,che bisogno ha di tirare fuori un passato sepolto,di cui lei non sapeve niente?
Io,toccando ferro.....,nella funesta possibilita'che mi toccasse,negherei sempre e e comunque anche l'evidenza,oppure parlerei di innocente chiaccherata,tanto e'virtuale.....altro che le porcherie del passato....quelle le terrei solo per me


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vi leggo solo ora:mi sembra una storia alquanto strana,che bisogno ha di tirare fuori un passato sepolto,di cui lei non sapeve niente?
> Io,toccando ferro.....,nella funesta possibilita'che mi toccasse,negherei sempre e e comunque anche l'evidenza,oppure parlerei di innocente chiaccherata,tanto e'virtuale.....altro che le porcherie del passato....quelle le terrei solo per me


credo di averlo già detto
nel qual caso mi ripeto:

diletta lo sa, dentro di sè, che la vicenda e molto meno "trasparente" di come appare nel racconto
da qui la sua esigenza di "assumere il controllo"

più che decidere di "chiudere la stalla dopo che i buoi sono scappati"
nella convinzione che sono scappati e che altri ne potranno scappare
si convince che la cosa migliore è "regolamentare l'uscita"


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E la sopravvivenza sarebbe stare con la moglie ma andare in giro a scoparsi le altre? Quando è successo a me non c'era istinto di sopravvivenza che tenesse, l'ho sempre scoperto prima che me lo dicessero .





MK ha detto:


> E una donna allora come fa a capirlo? Tu dici non darla la prima sera. Perchè se la dai dopo un mese uno si innamora?



Forse non mi sono spiegata bene. Se lui sa già che dicendoti la verità lo lasceresti, come cavolo fa a dirtela e tu a pretenderla? 
La sopravvivenza per lui è proprio mentire o negare, non trovi?


..Un mese è già un banco di prova, ci sono già più probabilità che lui abbia intenzioni serie, poi non si può mai dire in queste cose...


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una pecora è nera Diletta, tu vedi solo una pecora nera e vedi sempre quella, se questa parlasse e ti dicesse che tutte le pecore sono nere tu lo penseresti, peccato che tuo marito ha torto! Quello che ti ha detto tuo marito vale per se stesso e per le persone di intelletto non proprio fino.
> Se poi per te gli uomini sono tori da monta, allora si, hai ragione, ma se alcuni che conosci hanno un poco di cervello allora sappi che ti sbagli.
> Io di tentazioni ne ho avute e non ho dovuto fare una grande fatica a resistere, quindi tutte cazzate fino ad ora. Tuo marito non si è messo a nudo con te, ha giustificato il suo comportamento per salvare capre e cavoli.
> Ah, tu sei sinceramente cornuta anche nel matrimonio, non esiste che un fidanzato tradisca solo prima e poi si mette buono perchè davanti a Dio da ipocrita quale è ha giurato fedeltà (se avesse creduto in Dio manco prima avrebbe tradito), quindi l'ipocrita lo conosci tu, si chiama nel tuo caso marito e smettila di dare degli ipocriti a quelli che sono un poco più intelligenti del tuo homo di Neanderthal



...meno male che sai tutto tu!

Allora, andiamo per ordine:

Vedi che mi dai ragione senza volerlo: ammetti che di tentazioni ne hai avute (e ne avrai), è ovvio che sia così, è così anche per mio marito ed è riuscito anche lui a resistere, con fatica o meno fa poca differenza. E' il risultato che conta, no? 
Quindi, tu puoi resistere perchè sei un'anima pura e lui no, mi par di capire.
Lui è stato in un certo modo in passato quindi lo sarà per sempre, è questo il tuo ragionamento? Bel ragionamento, complimenti!!

Per cortesia, lascia stare Dio, e lascia perdere l'ipocrisia perchè tu non lo conosci e non puoi giudicare.
Anzi, ti dirò di più: lui è molto più sincero di tante altre persone, altrimenti non avrebbe fatto "outing" in questo modo con me, ma lui sapendo come sono amante io della verità, me ne ha fatto dono. 
Sì, io lo considero un dono per il mio matrimonio, che non è più basato sul'ipocrisia e sulla facciata esteriore, come lo sono tanti.

Sei così pieno di rancore che non riesci a vedere mai nessuna attenuante in nessuno dei casi che vengono esposti.
Ora, è il momento che tu cerchi una via d'uscita da quel labirinto di odio che ti sei costruito tuo malgrado, dove si respira aria inquinata dal risentimento.
Mi permetto di dirti che senza l'impegno non arriverai a nulla, quindi ti invito ad impegnarti per aprire il tuo animo alla vita perchè quella che tu stai vivendo ora è una non-vita.

Ma tu lo sai benissimo.


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta la mia è una semplice constatazione banale, tuo marito ti reputava una donna da poco valore da fidanzati da tradirti, ma il matrimonio ti ha resa una stragnocca da non tradire??? Poi solo dopo 18 anni di matrimonio gli è venuto il prurito? Guarda che qui nessuno pensa che tuo marito sia stato un santo in questi anni, perchè nessun motivo c'era per parlare dei precedenti tradimenti pre matrimonio se non per spostare l'attenzione da adesso ad allora, cosa che tu hai esattamente fatto. Lui ha fatto outing? Si e mia nonna è na carriola!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma Diletta, più che sul "fattaccio" in sè, avvenuto in epoca "cenozoica", mi chiederei perchè proprio adesso mio marito se ne esce con queste scottanti rivelazioni... vere o false che siano...
> Io dico, se fai una cosa del genere, almeno abbi il buon gusto di tacere e soprattutto non fare confessioni fuori tempo massimo!
> Non è che sta preparando il terreno per sondare come reagiresti a un suo eventuale tradimento di adesso? Scusa se sono malpensante ma questo outing mi ha lasciata perplessa :nuke:





Niko74 ha detto:


> Se non erro è stato beccato ai giorni nostri mentre chattava/messaggiava con qualcuna, poi , dopo essere stato messo sottotorchio da Diletta, ha svuotato il sacco sulle scappatlle precedenti il matrimonio.





aristocat ha detto:


> A maggior ragione, io drizzerei le orecchie... ma non per il passato, per il presente.... Aver rivangato il passato in un momento di verità come doveva essere quello, può essere voglia di spostare l'attenzione per "coprire" certi fatti o pensieri di _adesso_ che veramente potrebbero far preoccupare Diletta... Mi sa tanto di strategia "Fumo negli occhi" :condom:



Aristocat, non me lo devo chiedere perchè lo so già. 
Lui il "buon gusto" di tacere ce l'avrebbe avuto e gli sarebbe durato tutta la vita, credimi, ma il diavolo ci ha voluto mettere la coda (succede) e non ha proprio potuto fare altrimenti!!
Ne andava di mezzo il nostro matrimonio. Se mi avesse lasciato dei dubbi (che ormai c'erano da parte mia) sarebbe saltato tutto, perchè io non posso vivere col dubbio (specie se di questa portata). Posso affrontare la verità e cercare di superarla, ma niente posso fare col dubbio. Sono fatta così, e lui lo sa.   
Altrimenti,  mai e poi mai avrebbe fatto questo "outing"  

Circa l'altro tuo ragionamento:  sì, è possibile anche quello, appare logico.
Se fosse così (ma penso di non sbagliarmi perchè lo vedo sincero) voglio  credere che un giorno possa arrivare a dirmelo. Lo so che è difficile da capire, ma c'è talmente tanta complicità fra noi che non sarebbe impossibile.
E poi, non credo assolutamente che sia un secondo Lothar, tuttal'più una piccola imitazione.:up::up:


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2011)

Ah, e le tentazioni non erano mie, erano donne che non solo mi facevano ben intendere che andavo sul sicuro con loro, ma proprio me la buttavano li in maniera poco elegante, ma io non mi sono neppure lasciato sfiorare dall'idea, non è in me in quanto grande ipocrita di merda e uomo che odia anche prima di essere stato sull'orlo di morire.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, e le tentazioni non erano mie, erano donne che non solo mi facevano ben intendere che andavo sul sicuro con loro, ma proprio me la buttavano li in maniera poco elegante, ma io non mi sono neppure lasciato sfiorare dall'idea, non è in me in quanto grande ipocrita di merda e uomo che odia anche prima di essere stato sull'orlo di morire.


 
Danieleeeeeeeeeeeee certe cose non si dovrebbero scrivere....hai fatto malissimo....io le cerco a tutto vapore,tu le avevi e hai lasciato perdere???Ahhhhhh che cosa sei che cosa sei,che cosa sei,cosa sei...non cambi mai.....etc...
Conte aiutiamo questo simpatico,ma invornito ragazzo??????


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2011)

Lothar, lo scopare non è per nulla una affermazione del mio io, c'è ben altro per me che può alimentare il mio ego e per la fortuna mondiale è tutto tra me e me, non ha nulla a che vedere con nessuno.


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

[



Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta la mia è una semplice constatazione banale, tuo marito ti reputava una donna da poco valore da fidanzati da tradirti, ma il matrimonio ti ha resa una stragnocca da non tradire??? Poi solo dopo 18 anni di matrimonio gli è venuto il prurito? Guarda che qui nessuno pensa che tuo marito sia stato un santo in questi anni, perchè nessun motivo c'era per parlare dei precedenti tradimenti pre matrimonio se non per spostare l'attenzione da adesso ad allora, cosa che tu hai esattamente fatto. Lui ha fatto outing? Si e mia nonna è na carriola!!! :rotfl:





Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, e le tentazioni non erano mie, erano donne che non solo mi facevano ben intendere che andavo sul sicuro con loro, ma proprio me la buttavano li in maniera poco elegante, ma io non mi sono neppure lasciato sfiorare dall'idea, non è in me in quanto grande ipocrita di merda e uomo che odia anche prima di essere stato sull'orlo di morire.





lothar57 ha detto:


> Danieleeeeeeeeeeeee certe cose non si dovrebbero scrivere....hai fatto malissimo....io le cerco a tutto vapore,tu le avevi e hai lasciato perdere???Ahhhhhh che cosa sei che cosa sei,che cosa sei,cosa sei...non cambi mai.....etc...
> Conte aiutiamo questo simpatico,ma invornito ragazzo??????



Ti rispondo subito:

1) Ha preferito "divertirsi" prima del matrimonio invece che dopo. Non ti sembra una scelta matura?
Il prurito può ritornare a tutti, te compreso, non siamo robot.

2) Sono d'accordo con Lothar: ma come, te la mettevano lì, sul piatto, e tu ci sputavi sopra? Ma che uomini ci sono in giro....
E' inutile, non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta...!


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credo di averlo già detto
> nel qual caso mi ripeto:
> 
> diletta lo sa, dentro di sè, che la vicenda e molto meno "trasparente" di come appare nel racconto
> ...



Hai in parte ragione. Mi piacerebbe arrivare a parlarne con la massima serenità ed eventualmente, scendere a patti, patti che soddisfino ambo le parti. 
Ma forse percorro troppo i tempi, che potrebbero non rivelarsi maturi. Forse un giorno, chissà, potremo arrivare ad un discorso del genere, accettato dai più.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo subito:
> 
> 1) Ha preferito "divertirsi" prima del matrimonio invece che dopo. Non ti sembra una scelta matura?
> Il prurito può ritornare a tutti, te compreso, non siamo robot.
> ...


sul punto 1
un piccolo "up"



Amoremio ha detto:


> credo di averlo già detto
> nel qual caso mi ripeto:
> 
> diletta lo sa, dentro di sè, che la vicenda e molto meno "trasparente" di come appare nel racconto
> ...


sul punto 2, invece una piccola considerazione

in questo forum si son viste tante cose
ma la derisione di un "non traditore" da parte di un tradito ...
credo sia la prima volta
e tuttavia trovo che sia molto coerente con la costruzione mentale che stai realizzando per cercare di tenere a freno le tue paure


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai in parte ragione. Mi piacerebbe arrivare a parlarne con la massima serenità ed eventualmente, scendere a patti, patti che soddisfino ambo le parti.
> Ma forse percorro troppo i tempi, che potrebbero non rivelarsi maturi. *Forse un giorno, chissà, potremo arrivare ad un discorso del genere, accettato dai più*.


a chi ti riferisci con i "più"?
un discorso qui dentro?


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2)Cara Diletta guarda che la mosca bianca e lui...non io...anche se spesso esagero come ora,be'ti assicuro che su una la porge pure sul piatto argento,con il cavolo che mi indietro...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sul punto 1
> un piccolo "up"
> 
> 
> ...


Rispondo per quel che mi riguarda...io non derido nessuno meno mai   Daniele,che ritengo intelligente,ma eccessivamnte impulsivo,pero'credo che come eta'potrebbe  essere mio figlio....che se mi dicesse cosi'.....
 Ogni lasciata e 'persa..........


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sul punto 1
> un piccolo "up"
> 
> 
> ...



...ma è perchè non mi conosci!
Sono una persona che riesce anche ad ironizzare, e può darsi che questa componente del mio carattere mi sia di aiuto per sbrogliare la mia situazione.

Non sarei riuscita a fare nessuna ironia quando sono stata in crisi totale, devastata dall'angoscia e dalla disperazione. Ora che le cose vanno meglio viene fuori anche questa sfumatura della mia personalità.

..E poi come si fa a rimanere seri e compunti leggendo simili affermazioni?
Il bello è che non ci crede nemmeno lui !!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Rispondo per quel che mi riguarda...io non derido nessuno meno mai Daniele,che ritengo intelligente,ma eccessivamnte impulsivo,pero'credo che come eta'potrebbe essere mio figlio....che se mi dicesse cosi'.....
> Ogni lasciata e 'persa..........


mica lo dicevo a te
quotando diletta
ho scritto



Amoremio ha detto:


> .....
> la derisione di un "non traditore" *da parte di un tradito* ...
> credo sia la prima volta
> e tuttavia trovo che sia molto coerente con la costruzione mentale che stai realizzando per cercare di tenere a freno le tue paure


e come vedi dalle ultime righe del post mi riferivo a lei

tu non sei (almeno per quanto risulta) un tradito

...

o ... ?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Danieleeeeeeeeeeeee certe cose non si dovrebbero scrivere....hai fatto malissimo....io le cerco a tutto vapore,tu le avevi e hai lasciato perdere???Ahhhhhh che cosa sei che cosa sei,che cosa sei,cosa sei...non cambi mai.....etc...
> Conte aiutiamo questo simpatico,ma invornito ragazzo??????


Maddai e tu ci credi?
Anch'io ho lasciato perdere sai?
Ma non per i motivi di Daniele...semplicemente...perchè non mi piacevano...
Lothar, conosci qualche uomo che si vanta di essere cercato dalle donne?
Io no.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma è perchè non mi conosci!
> *Sono una persona che riesce anche ad ironizzare*, e può darsi che questa componente del mio carattere mi sia di aiuto per sbrogliare la mia situazione.
> 
> Non sarei riuscita a fare nessuna ironia quando sono stata in crisi totale, devastata dall'angoscia e dalla disperazione. Ora che le cose vanno meglio viene fuori anche questa sfumatura della mia personalità.
> ...


l'uso delle faccine può aiutare quando si vuole esprimere ironia
ma con questa  si esprime domanda
e quella domanda formulata in quel modo, con quella chiusura, appare francamente derisoria
secondo me


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2011)

Prima cosa, il divertirsi prima del matrimonio o meno ha un valore minimo, una relazione di esclusività non inzia il giorno del matrimonio. Il matrimonio è una cosa importante davvero solo per un credente, visto che è un sacramento, per chi non crede è un contratto fatto di carta velina, da un valore molto basso, costa solo scinderlo.
Io reputo il fidanzamento con una persona una fase altrettanto importante come il matrmonio, cioè è la relazione e non è fatta a step, scindere una relazione pre o post matrimonio è un sistema semplicistico e banale.
Allora che devo dire di chi convive da anni ed anni e non si è sposata? Cavoli, sono liberi di trombare come vogliono? No che non lo sono ed anche loro lo sanno. Il matrimonio è più ormai un contratto famigliare, del resto ha perso da anni la sua funzione come il suo valore, quindi è uno step solamente, una modifica contrattuale che vale poco con le promesse che due persone si fanno, quelle sono fatte a prescindere dal sacerdote o dal sindaco tra due persone.
Che uomo sono? Un uomo intelligente che non ha bisogno di figa per sentirsi figo, che non deve avere una scopata per sentirsi bello e piacente, quello lo lascio ai veri uomini, quelli che ci hanno portato a questa bella vita di merda attuale.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai e tu ci credi?
> Anch'io ho lasciato perdere sai?
> Ma non per i motivi di Daniele...semplicemente...perchè non mi piacevano...
> Lothar, conosci qualche uomo che si vanta di essere cercato dalle donne?
> Io no.


Si catenacci ne ho viste e non piaciute anch'io...e lo ho lasciate ai loro mariti

 certo che lo conosco e'il mio paesano che la sera rientra al casolare in elicottero rosso,sai con disegnato sopra quel cavallino nero.....lui e'cercatissimo....hai capito di chi parlo vero?


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'uso delle faccine può aiutare quando si vuole esprimere ironia
> ma con questa  si esprime domanda
> e quella domanda formulata in quel modo, con quella chiusura, appare francamente derisoria
> secondo me



Con quelle faccine volevo esprimere il mio sconcerto su tali sue affermazioni 
che ritengo altamente utopistiche.

Se mai è lui che deride tutti noi!


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Con quelle faccine volevo esprimere il mio sconcerto su tali sue affermazioni
> che ritengo altamente utopistiche.
> 
> Se mai è lui che deride tutti noi!


Affermazioni talmente utopistiche che so' state condivise pero' da tutti i maschietti seri che stanno qua e che non hanno il loro cervello nelle mutande...

e' na' brutta percentuale lo so, pero' questo ce passa er convento....preferivi altro??...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2011)

Utopistiche? Solo perchè tuo marito ti fa le corna non vuol dire che quello che tuo marito dice sia vero e cioè che tutti lo fanno, balla bestiale di chi a nudo non si è messo. Diletta, prendi per vero che lui tradisce per diletto con altre, ma che questo valga solo per lui e pochi altri.,


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Prima cosa, il divertirsi prima del matrimonio o meno ha un valore minimo, una relazione di esclusività non inzia il giorno del matrimonio. Il matrimonio è una cosa importante davvero solo per un credente, visto che è un sacramento, per chi non crede è un contratto fatto di carta velina, da un valore molto basso, costa solo scinderlo.
> Io reputo il fidanzamento con una persona una fase altrettanto importante come il matrmonio, cioè è la relazione e non è fatta a step, scindere una relazione pre o post matrimonio è un sistema semplicistico e banale.
> Allora che devo dire di chi convive da anni ed anni e non si è sposata? Cavoli, sono liberi di trombare come vogliono? No che non lo sono ed anche loro lo sanno. Il matrimonio è più ormai un contratto famigliare, del resto ha perso da anni la sua funzione come il suo valore, quindi è uno step solamente, una modifica contrattuale che vale poco con le promesse che due persone si fanno, quelle sono fatte a prescindere dal sacerdote o dal sindaco tra due persone.
> Che uomo sono? Un uomo intelligente che non ha bisogno di figa per sentirsi figo, che non deve avere una scopata per sentirsi bello e piacente, quello lo lascio ai veri uomini, quelli che ci hanno portato a questa bella vita di merda attuale.



Allora, liberissimo di pensarla come vuoi. Anch'io però la posso pensare a modo mio e ti dico che per me il matrimonio è molto importante per tutta una serie di motivi che non starò ad elencare (primo fra tutti il valore sacramentale), quindi non posso dire che sia proprio uguale al periodo del fidanzamento.

Se una coppia decide di convivere stabilmente deve dare lo stesso valore e metterci lo stesso impegno per non mancare alla promessa che si sono fatti tra di loro, anche se non c'è un vincolo di natura religiosa o legale. 
E qui sono d'accordo con te.
Mio marito ha scisso la relazione fra pre e post matrimonio, lo so,  e io infatti la penso diversamente.
E allora?
Una volta chiarita e approfondita la cosa fino alla nausea, non si può ripartire secondo te?


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Affermazioni talmente utopistiche che so' state condivise pero' da tutti i maschietti seri che stanno qua e che non hanno il loro cervello nelle mutande...
> 
> e' na' brutta percentuale lo so, pero' questo ce passa er convento....preferivi altro??...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Mi risulta che siano state condivise non da molti, a dire il vero.

Del resto, l'ipocrisia è anch'essa un fenomeno dilagante in questi tempi, e molto di moda.


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Utopistiche? Solo perchè tuo marito ti fa le corna non vuol dire che quello che tuo marito dice sia vero e cioè che tutti lo fanno, balla bestiale di chi a nudo non si è messo. Diletta, prendi per vero che lui tradisce per diletto con altre, ma che questo valga solo per lui e pochi altri.,




...non ce la faccio più con te, avrò presto bisogno di una tisana calmante!


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi risulta che siano state condivise non da molti, a dire il vero.
> 
> Del resto, l'ipocrisia è anch'essa un fenomeno dilagante in questi tempi, e molto di moda.


Ci dobbiamo contare?:mrgreen:

E poi l'ipocrisia su un forum tra perfetti sconosciuti??

Beh se vogliamo parlare di balle, io so' convinto che i trombeur che sboroneggiano qua lo sono solo nei loro sogni o al massimo concedo che le loro scopate siano solo con mignotte o equivalenti solo a delle gran seghe...:mrgreen:

percio' se non c'e' un minimo sindacale di fedelta' nel riportare i propri pensieri, tira fuori le carte che ce famo na' partitella...che e' mej...

 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non ce la faccio più con te, avrò presto bisogno di una tisana calmante!


fanne due...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi risulta che siano state condivise non da molti, a dire il vero.
> 
> Del resto, l'ipocrisia è anch'essa un fenomeno dilagante in questi tempi, e molto di moda.


Diletta, però così facendo dai dell'ipocrita agli uomini che non sono inclini a tradire le loro compagne e questo mi pare ingiusto, alla fine dei conti.

Certo che la tua visione della realtà sarà maggiormente accolta dagli uomini che, tradendo abitualmente o avendolo fatto in passato, trovano nelle tue teorie sull'infedeltà congenita del maschio una bella giustificazione di comodo. E questo è comprensibile.

Ma gli uomini che non tradiscono, mi pare possano sentirsi vagamente offesi dalla tua visione della realtà, che dà al cervello dell'uomo un peso poco più superiore a quello di un orango  ... e anche questo è comprensibile, no?

Io penso che tu stia facendo il tuo percorso, alla fine dei conti, e chiunque sia in cammino merita rispetto. L'importante è lasciare aperto uno spiraglio per accogliere nuove, più valide teorie... senza generalizzare troppo, ecco. L'animo umano non può esser imbrigliato in teorie rigide e meccaniche. Siamo troppo ricchi dentro, uomini e donne. E tutti troppo diversi, a prescindere dalle differenze di genere.


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2011)

Olè che arrivano i sacramenti come importanza, Diletta, mi titilla l'idea di darti una bella lezione su sacramenti ed affini, un argomento a me caro. Se per tuo marito il sacramento del matrimonio fosse davvero importante andrebbe la domenica a messa, ci va? Se credesse davvero ai sacramenti della chiesa non avrebbe trombato come un riccetto da fidanzato, ma tu mi dici che lo ha fatto!!!
Adoro i cattolici ipocriti del cavolo, mi rendono davvero la vita bella piena.
I sacramenti hanno importanza solo per chi crede in Dio e nellòa Chiesa di Dio, chi ci crede segue i precetti del cristianesimo e non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che l'inganno e la bugia siano da fare prima del matrimonio. Tutti a voolere il bel matrimonio in Chiesa perchè fa figo, ma pensateci un poco ai significati reali della cosa.
Per ora vedo una ipocrisia dilagante in te ed in tuo marito Diletta, una ipocrisia che è di qualche ordine di grandezza superiore a persone che conosco.
Ma se ti fa bene generalizzare, allora tutti gli uomini sono oranghi e tra una spulciata e l'altra vogliono andare a spargere il seme  in tutte le femmine possibile per poter avere una prolifica discendenza.
Augh!


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a chi ti riferisci con i "più"?
> un discorso qui dentro?



Intendevo dire che forse un giorno, neanche tanto lontano, arriveremo a non nasconderci dietro un velo di ipocrisia perchè non ci saranno più i presupposti per farlo, cioè la paura di perdere la persona amata se si è fatta una certa cosa. E che questo atteggiamento finirebbe quindi per essere normale, accettato dalla maggioranza (dai più).
Il trionfo, in definitiva, della coppia aperta, o comunque di una coppia capace di dialogare su tutto, anche sulle cose scabrose e imbarazzanti.
Vista la rivoluzione dei costumi che c'è stata ultimamente, non è del tutto improbabile.


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2011)

E vai con l'uso improprio della parola ipocrisia usata da chi la usa se non sa argomentare. "ALi G. in the house":"E io le contesto che....che...ha fatto un pompino ad un cavallo!", l'altro, " Ehmmm, ehmm, come avevo detto allora, ero caduto da cavallo e...." 
La parola ipocrisi è usata in questo esatto modo. Non la pensi così? Sei ipocrita!!!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi risulta che siano state condivise non da molti, a dire il vero.
> 
> Del resto, *l'ipocrisia è anch'essa un fenomeno dilagante in questi tempi, e molto di moda*.


ma sai che sei un fenomeno??? :sonar:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che forse un giorno, neanche tanto lontano, arriveremo a non nasconderci dietro un velo di ipocrisia perchè non ci saranno più i presupposti per farlo, cioè la paura di perdere la persona amata se si è fatta una certa cosa. E che questo atteggiamento finirebbe quindi per essere normale, accettato dalla maggioranza (dai più).
> Il trionfo, in definitiva, della coppia aperta, o comunque di una coppia capace di dialogare su tutto, anche sulle cose scabrose e imbarazzanti.
> Vista la rivoluzione dei costumi che c'è stata ultimamente, non è del tutto improbabile.


Dile' visto che te sei ipnotizzata, mo' ci spieghi se hai sempre pensato questo sugli uomini da noi poveri pirla che vai cercando?E' come dici tu e bonanotte..

O piuttosto non hai adattato il tuo pensiero pe' ridurre sta cazzo de dissonanza cognitiva?

Ma anche in questo caso cosa insisti a fare se hai ste convinzioni ed hai gia' deciso di sopportare?

Cosa ti dobbiamo fare un bonifico?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Diletta, però così facendo dai dell'ipocrita agli uomini che non sono inclini a tradire le loro compagne e questo mi pare ingiusto, alla fine dei conti.
> 
> Certo che la tua visione della realtà sarà maggiormente accolta dagli uomini che, tradendo abitualmente o avendolo fatto in passato, trovano nelle tue teorie sull'infedeltà congenita del maschio una bella giustificazione di comodo. E questo è comprensibile.
> 
> ...



E' stato confermato dalla maggior parte degli uomini qui del forum che le tentazioni ci sono e che è difficile resistere in certi frangenti.    
Ciò che mi fa incavolare è l'assurda convinzione che certi hanno, per partito preso e perchè ormai devono portare avanti l'immagine irreprensibile che hanno dato di sè. 

In un matrimonio o convivenza seria quasi nessuno è incline a tradire la propria compagna (a parte quelli seriali  per i quali c'è ben poco da fare), trovo falso sostenere da questi che non succederà mai. Loro sanno già che non succederà, quanta presunzione gratuita!
Tanto più che si sa benissimo che l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro, e mai un detto popolare si è rivelato più vero di questo.

E' il falso moralismo che hanno queste persone che mi innervosisce, e il fatto che siano dei soggetti di sesso maschile peggiora le cose.
Perchè negare la realtà: il tradimento è da sempre prerogativa maschile, ora anche femminile (bella conquista!)


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' stato confermato dalla maggior parte degli uomini qui del forum che le tentazioni ci sono e che è difficile resistere in certi frangenti.
> Ciò che mi fa incavolare è l'assurda convinzione che certi hanno, per partito preso e perchè ormai devono portare avanti l'immagine irreprensibile che hanno dato di sè.
> 
> In un matrimonio o convivenza seria quasi nessuno è incline a tradire la propria compagna (a parte quelli seriali  per i quali c'è ben poco da fare), trovo falso sostenere da questi che non succederà mai. Loro sanno già che non succederà, quanta presunzione gratuita!
> ...


Ancora co' sta storia?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai in parte ragione. Mi piacerebbe arrivare a parlarne con la massima serenità ed eventualmente, scendere a patti, patti che soddisfino ambo le parti.
> Ma forse percorro troppo i tempi, che potrebbero non rivelarsi maturi. Forse un giorno, chissà, potremo arrivare ad un discorso del genere, accettato dai più.





Diletta ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che forse un giorno, neanche tanto lontano, arriveremo a non nasconderci dietro un velo di ipocrisia perchè non ci saranno più i presupposti per farlo, cioè la paura di perdere la persona amata se si è fatta una certa cosa. E che questo atteggiamento finirebbe quindi per essere normale, accettato dalla maggioranza (dai più).
> Il trionfo, in definitiva, della coppia aperta, o comunque di una coppia capace di dialogare su tutto, anche sulle cose scabrose e imbarazzanti.
> Vista la rivoluzione dei costumi che c'è stata ultimamente, non è del tutto improbabile.


io rimango basita, veriddio
qui l'apologia della coppia aperta
qualche post più dietro la sacralità del matrimonio

nel primo dei post che quoto la cosa che mi aveva colpito era l'impressione che tu sentissi il bisogno di trovare una condivisione sulla peculiare idea che stai elaborando
e mi sembrava strano: ognuno trove una sua via, chissenefrega se altri la condividono


ma nel secondo parli di globalizzazione della coppia aperta (che poi nella tua idea è aperta solo per uno e non si capisce il perchè)
e tacci di ipocrisia chi non l'appoggia
:condom:

e il tutto solo perchè hai una paura fottuta che tuo marito si innamori di un'altra?
ma nessuno ti garantisce che non avvenga
o per non perdere il controllo su ciò che fa? 
al posto suo mi godrei le prime bottarelle poi appena fiati perchè si intensificano ti spieghere dove te lo puoi ficcare il tuo "permesso di trombata"
a parte che nulla impedisce che il tuo "permesso" invece di farlo sentire amato gli faccia pensare "guarda 'sta bip che s'inventa pur di non perdere lo status di moglie che evidentemente le interessa più di quanto non mi ami
finisce che cade in depressione


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Olè che arrivano i sacramenti come importanza, Diletta, mi titilla l'idea di darti una bella lezione su sacramenti ed affini, un argomento a me caro. Se per tuo marito il sacramento del matrimonio fosse davvero importante andrebbe la domenica a messa, ci va? Se credesse davvero ai sacramenti della chiesa non avrebbe trombato come un riccetto da fidanzato, ma tu mi dici che lo ha fatto!!!
> Adoro i cattolici ipocriti del cavolo, mi rendono davvero la vita bella piena.
> I sacramenti hanno importanza solo per chi crede in Dio e nellòa Chiesa di Dio, chi ci crede segue i precetti del cristianesimo e non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che l'inganno e la bugia siano da fare prima del matrimonio. Tutti a voolere il bel matrimonio in Chiesa perchè fa figo, ma pensateci un poco ai significati reali della cosa.
> Per ora vedo una ipocrisia dilagante in te ed in tuo marito Diletta, una ipocrisia che è di qualche ordine di grandezza superiore a persone che conosco.
> ...



Non volevo entrare in un argomento così intimo, ma visto che sono in ballo lo farò. Noi siamo credenti e *praticanti.* E ora che mi stuzzichi, non posso evitare di farti una lezioncina di diritto canonico.

Per la Chiesa Cattolica di cui facciamo parte l'inganno e la bugia che intendi tu non rientrano per niente nei presupposti stabiliti dalla Chiesa stessa per rendere valido o meno un matrimonio. 
Ciò che conta è l'impegno che ci si assume al momento del consenso.
Quello che ci può essere stato prima non ha alcun fondamento per la Chiesa.
Questa è la legge della Chiesa.


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non volevo entrare in un argomento così intimo, ma visto che sono in ballo lo farò. Noi siamo credenti e *praticanti.* E ora che mi stuzzichi, non posso evitare di farti una lezioncina di diritto canonico.
> 
> Per la Chiesa Cattolica di cui facciamo parte l'inganno e la bugia che intendi tu non rientrano per niente nei presupposti stabiliti dalla Chiesa stessa per rendere valido o meno un matrimonio.
> Ciò che conta è l'impegno che ci si assume al momento del consenso.
> ...


Questa e' la legge di Diletta che prende dalla sua confessione solo le cose che le garbano...

quindi la scoperta recente che hai fatto, ove rientra?

nel diritto canonico di Marte?


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' stato confermato dalla maggior parte degli uomini qui del forum che le tentazioni ci sono e che è difficile resistere in certi frangenti.
> Ciò che mi fa incavolare è l'assurda convinzione che certi hanno, per partito preso e perchè ormai devono portare avanti l'immagine irreprensibile che hanno dato di sè.
> 
> In un matrimonio o convivenza seria quasi nessuno è incline a tradire la propria compagna (a parte quelli seriali per i quali c'è ben poco da fare), trovo falso sostenere da questi che non succederà mai. Loro sanno già che non succederà, quanta presunzione gratuita!
> ...


dunque
chiariamo: 
il tradimento è una cosa brutta
per evitare di essere tradita, concedi a tuo marito il permesso di saltuarie trombate extraconiugali 
purchè si attenga alle tue regole

ogni quanto tempo gli è concesso?
comunque, se non ricordo male, una botta e via, niente relazioni
(se la reincontra la può salutare?)
lontano da casa, preferibilmente quando è via per lavoro
(sulle mercenarie hai già definito una posizione?)
preservativo obbligatorio 
(e se all'atto dello smutandamento la signora non lo accetta? patta chiusa e festa finita o si può fare un'eccezione?)
ti deve avvertire prima? dopo? mai?

il tutto perchè il tradimento è una cosa brutta e vogliamo salvaguardare la sacralità del matrimonio e altre cose non meglio definite 
(l'accessibilità del conto in banca credo sia tra queste)


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non volevo entrare in un argomento così intimo, ma visto che sono in ballo lo farò. Noi siamo credenti e *praticanti.* E ora che mi stuzzichi, non posso evitare di farti una lezioncina di diritto canonico.
> 
> Per la Chiesa Cattolica di cui facciamo parte l'inganno e la bugia che intendi tu non rientrano per niente nei presupposti stabiliti dalla Chiesa stessa per rendere valido o meno un matrimonio.
> Ciò che conta è l'impegno che ci si assume al momento del consenso.
> ...


ma la trombata extra anche se concessa dalla moglie è peccato mortale (dato che siete credenti e praticanti)
il permesso della moglie non rileva
anzi
l'eventuale permesso incentiva altri al peccato
una sorta di istigazione
e secondo la Chiesa chi istiga al peccato è il demonio

senti diletta, io non ce l'ho con te
ma se non sei un fake (giovanni non ti ingrifare, ammetterai che lo dico molto meno di tanti altri)
io penso che tu dovresti fare un'approfondita chiaccherata con qualcuno di veramente esperto
non dico che sei malata ma che stai male

probabilmente il tuo tentativo di razionalizzare il comportamento di tuo marito (quello che hai raccontato, di cui hai le prove, e quello che neghi, che temi fortemente, secondo me a buon titolo, sia accaduto o stia per accadere) ha sbilanciato le tue consapevolezze e ti fa soffrire molto più di quanto sei disposta ad ammettere soprattutto con te stessa


----------



## Niko74 (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' stato confermato dalla maggior parte degli uomini qui del forum che le tentazioni ci sono e che è difficile resistere in certi frangenti.
> *Ciò che mi fa incavolare è l'assurda convinzione che certi hanno, per partito preso e perchè ormai devono portare avanti l'immagine irreprensibile che hanno dato di sè. *
> 
> In un matrimonio o convivenza seria quasi nessuno è incline a tradire la propria compagna (a parte quelli seriali per i quali c'è ben poco da fare), trovo falso sostenere da questi che non succederà mai.* Loro sanno già che non succederà, quanta presunzione gratuita!*
> ...


Penso di rientrare tra quei "presuntuosi" dall'"immagine irreprensibile" e "falsi moralisti" di cui parli :mrgreen: (io ci rido ma tu mica ci pensi prima di usare le parole eh )

Ti dirò...visto che ormai non so neanche come andrà a finire il mio matrimonio ... in ogni caso fin che io ho una storia con una persona non la tradisco...dovesse capitarmi di innamorarmi veramente probabilmente chiuderei la storia in corso. 
Per me non è essere presuntuosi, ma coerenti con se stessi e con i principi in cui crediamo (religiosi o meno).

Poi ovvio


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Penso di rientrare tra quei "presuntuosi" dall'"immagine irreprensibile" e "falsi moralisti" di cui parli :mrgreen: (io ci rido ma tu mica ci pensi prima di usare le parole eh )
> 
> Ti dirò...visto che ormai non so neanche come andrà a finire il mio matrimonio ... in ogni caso fin che io ho una storia con una persona non la tradisco...dovesse capitarmi di innamorarmi veramente probabilmente chiuderei la storia in corso.
> Per me non è essere presuntuosi, ma coerenti con se stessi e con i principi in cui crediamo (religiosi o meno).
> ...


 
Io ti stimo tanto perche'hai dei principi morali,io ne difetto assolutamente.e gli uomini come sono da ammirare,anche perche'e'piiu'facile essere infedeli,che fedeli.


----------



## Illuso (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' stato confermato dalla maggior parte degli uomini qui del forum che le tentazioni ci sono e che è difficile resistere in certi frangenti.
> Ciò che mi fa incavolare è l'assurda convinzione che certi hanno, per partito preso e perchè ormai devono portare avanti l'immagine irreprensibile che hanno dato di sè.
> 
> In un matrimonio o convivenza seria quasi nessuno è incline a tradire la propria compagna (a parte quelli seriali  per i quali c'è ben poco da fare), trovo falso sostenere da questi che non succederà mai. Loro sanno già che non succederà, quanta presunzione gratuita!
> ...


Ma de che, intanto sono trentanni che vivo con mia moglie e non l'ho mai tradita, lei si è fatta il giro, e se ne pente tre volte al giorno tutti i giorni da tre anni, poi se a settancinque anni trovo la donna della mia vita (mi và bene anche maggiorenne) lascio la vecchiarda e via col bunga bunga!!!!!
Semmai è: l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro, e la donna troia e mai un detto popolare si è rivelato più vero di questo. :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma de che, intanto sono trentanni che vivo con mia moglie e non l'ho mai tradita, lei si è fatta il giro, e se ne pente tre volte al giorno tutti i giorni da tre anni, poi se a settancinque anni trovo la donna della mia vita (mi và bene anche maggiorenne) lascio la vecchiarda e via col bunga bunga!!!!!
> Semmai è: l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro, e la donna troia e mai un detto popolare si è rivelato più vero di questo. :mrgreen:


 
vabbe'ora si esagera,io ero venuto qua'per capire cosa pensava e come agiva chi era sulla stessa barca.....ovvero  fedifraghi,adesso uno in 30 anni mai un tradimento,quell'altro che l'avrebbe su un piatto d'argento ma dice no...io sono fedele,quell'altro che piange perche'e'stato tradito--mahhhhhhhhhhh
ragazzi .....ci sarebbe Radio Maria lo sapete.....che e'un posto piu'adatto a simili menti...per noi diavoli neri,occhio che qua'siamo tanti e tante....:rotfl:ci vuole altro.....Conte palesati,quando ho bisogno sei sempre dietro alle minigonne delle mogli altrui...lo sai che e'peccato???lo dice pure il........stop Lothar..e'meglio....
dal nuvoloso cielo emiliano,possa giungervi una buona serata....
e buon ritorno a casa tra le anelate braccia muliebri....
:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Illuso (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vabbe'ora si esagera,io ero venuto qua'per capire cosa pensava e come agiva chi era sulla stessa barca.....ovvero  fedifraghi,adesso uno in 30 anni mai un tradimento,quell'altro che l'avrebbe su un piatto d'argento ma dice no...io sono fedele,quell'altro che piange perche'e'stato tradito--mahhhhhhhhhhh
> ragazzi .....ci sarebbe Radio Maria lo sapete.....che e'un posto piu'adatto a simili menti...per noi diavoli neri,occhio che qua'siamo tanti e tante....:rotfl:ci vuole altro.....Conte palesati,quando ho bisogno sei sempre dietro alle minigonne delle mogli altrui...lo sai che e'peccato???lo dice pure il........stop Lothar..e'meglio....
> dal nuvoloso cielo emiliano,possa giungervi una buona serata....
> e buon ritorno a casa tra le anelate braccia muliebri....
> :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


Eh! si vede che sono alto abbastanza da tenere separati bene il cervello dal caxxo....qui piove e tira vento...........


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vabbe'ora si esagera,io ero venuto qua'per capire cosa pensava e come agiva chi era sulla stessa barca.....ovvero  fedifraghi,adesso uno in 30 anni mai un tradimento,quell'altro che l'avrebbe su un piatto d'argento ma dice no...io sono fedele,quell'altro che piange perche'e'stato tradito--mahhhhhhhhhhh
> ragazzi .....ci sarebbe Radio Maria lo sapete.....che e'un posto piu'adatto a simili menti...per noi diavoli neri,occhio che qua'siamo tanti e tante....:rotfl:ci vuole altro.....Conte palesati,quando ho bisogno sei sempre dietro alle minigonne delle mogli altrui...lo sai che e'peccato???lo dice pure il........stop Lothar..e'meglio....
> dal nuvoloso cielo emiliano,possa giungervi una buona serata....
> e buon ritorno a casa tra le anelate braccia muliebri....
> :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Beata Umanità...
Dai ognuno è norma di sè stesso no?
Dire che Diletta fa così perchè sta male o è malata...è il colmo...
Sai Lothar qual'è il limite?
Sempre quello che noi diamo per scontato che il nostro modo di vivere e di pensare sia l'unico possibile e naturale.
Qui dentro ci si accorge che ad un certo punto i valori, e le idee non sono più condivisi e la coppia scoppia...

Diletta dovrebbe dirsi o dire.." Cosa volete...mi go l'omo un poco putaniero...e amen!"....Generalizza no?

Stringi stringi però tutti noi vorremmo che le regole fossero di manica larga per noi stessi e stretta per gli altri no?

Comunque io sto imparando a non dare troppa importanza ai rapporti umani...diventano pesanti e catenosi

Chi vuol esser lieto, lieto sia, che del doman non v'è certezza!


----------



## MK (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata bene. Se lui sa già che dicendoti la verità lo lasceresti, come cavolo fa a dirtela e tu a pretenderla?
> La sopravvivenza per lui è proprio mentire o negare, non trovi?
> 
> 
> ..Un mese è già un banco di prova, ci sono già più probabilità che lui abbia intenzioni serie, poi non si può mai dire in queste cose...


Ma se li metti spalle al muro col cavolo che continuano a mentire. Certo poi si può sempre dire, ah lo faccio per il bene dei miei figli, e chiudere entrambi gli occhi. Io apro la porta e poi vediamo.


----------



## MK (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che forse un giorno, neanche tanto lontano, arriveremo a non nasconderci dietro un velo di ipocrisia perchè non ci saranno più i presupposti per farlo, cioè la paura di perdere la persona amata se si è fatta una certa cosa. E che questo atteggiamento finirebbe quindi per essere normale, accettato dalla maggioranza (dai più).
> *Il trionfo, in definitiva, della coppia aperta, o comunque di una coppia capace di dialogare su tutto, anche sulle cose scabrose e imbarazzanti.*
> Vista la rivoluzione dei costumi che c'è stata ultimamente, non è del tutto improbabile.


Ma deve essere reciproco e condiviso però. Allora stasera prova a raccontare a tuo marito di qualche tua avventura passata (durante il matrimonio) e vediamo che ne esce


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma deve essere reciproco e condiviso però. Allora stasera prova a raccontare a tuo marito di qualche tua avventura passata (durante il matrimonio) e vediamo che ne esce


Ascolta MK, come fai a dire che quello che va bene a te di "necessità" deve andare bene anche all'altro?
Direi che bisognerebbe piuttosto lasciare la possibilità all'altro di condurre la propria vita no?
Es. Mia moglie è diversissima da me.
Ha provato a fare le sue mattane, le hanno procurato solo fastidio e ansia, insomma non le è piaciuto. 
Penso sia più giusto il sistema Matraini no?
Mica vieta a suo marito di frequentare altre donne eh?
Ma mica lo può obbligare a farsi le amichette così lei ha i suoi amichetti e lui le sue amichette e condividono no?

Mi pare che tu sia molto chiara:
Se vuoi stare con me, le regole sono queste, altrimenti preferisco star da sola.

Io ritengo che Diletta stia solo cercando di dare un peso relativo e non assoluto alle cose del marito.
Magari, tutto sommato, vanno d'accordissimo, si amano e sono felici.

Vediamo uso una delle mie provocazioni:
Io ti dico che sono innamorato pazzo di te, ti sarò fedelissimo, faremo coppia NOI due come mai nessuno è stato coppia...

Tua figlia?
Ahi, ahi, ahi, hai una figlia...mi dispiace...come faccio a fare coppia con te, se hai una figlia...cavoli quella è na roba tua, non mia, e anzi, ostacola il nostro essere coppia eh?


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questa e' la legge di Diletta che prende dalla sua confessione solo le cose che le garbano...
> 
> quindi la scoperta recente che hai fatto, ove rientra?
> 
> nel diritto canonico di Marte?



Non hai mai sentito parlare di comprensione, accettazione, perdono all'interno del matrimonio?
La scoperta recente rientra nelle parole suddette, e ne aggiungo un'altra: amore.


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma la trombata extra anche se concessa dalla moglie è peccato mortale (dato che siete credenti e praticanti)
> il permesso della moglie non rileva
> anzi
> l'eventuale permesso incentiva altri al peccato
> ...



No, ti sbagli.  Non è peccato mortale, peccato lo commettono quei coniugi intransigenti che non ci pensano due volte a sfare un matrimonio religioso per un tradimento superabile.  Il matrimonio deve essere salvaguardato sempre,  ci sono delle situazioni cui è doveroso passarci sopra, e ciò è reso possibile con l'impegno. Non dico che sia facile, dico che è possibile.
A volte è necessario chiudere un occhio e questo sforzo è richiesto maggiormente alla moglie perchè soprattutto lei, grazie al dono della sensibilità, ha l'enorme potere di riuscirci. Se alla base c'è ancora l'amore le cose diventano un po' più facili.  
La Chiesa invita i coniugi in questo senso, visto il dilagare dei tradimenti.

Io non istigo nessuno, mi impegno solo ad essere più tollerante e comprensiva in caso di "debolezza" umana, anche se spero di non dovermi adoperare in tal senso. Lo metto in conto però per via della natura umana.  
Di chiacchierate ne ho fatte tante e le più proficue e consolanti per me sono state quelle avute con la mia guida spirituale, che mi appoggia nel mio cammino.


----------



## MK (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta MK, come fai a dire che quello che va bene a te di "necessità" deve andare bene anche all'altro?
> Direi che bisognerebbe piuttosto lasciare la possibilità all'altro di condurre la propria vita no?


E la coppia in tutto questo dove sta? Se io devo condurre la mia vita come mi pare e piace e il mio partner idem, cosa stiamo insieme a fare?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E la coppia in tutto questo dove sta? Se io devo condurre la mia vita come mi pare e piace e il mio partner idem, cosa stiamo insieme a fare?


MK...
Ognuno di noi sta assieme ad una persona per motivi propri, no?
Chi può giudicare i motivi che due persone hanno per stare assieme?
Forse tu proponi un ideale di coppia, che è appunto ideale, io ci ho rinunciato da molto tempo. E da qualche mese definitivamente. Non fa per me.
Ma non per questo insulto chi si impegna totalmente a vivere questa roba della coppia.
Io non ci credo più.
Ma non dico che fai male a crederci.


----------



## MK (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> MK...
> Ognuno di noi sta assieme ad una persona per motivi propri, no?
> Chi può giudicare i motivi che due persone hanno per stare assieme?
> Forse tu proponi un ideale di coppia, che è appunto ideale, io ci ho rinunciato da molto tempo. E da qualche mese definitivamente. Non fa per me.
> ...


E quali sono i motivi? Non è questione di giudicare ma di capire. Se all'amore non si crede o non si può credere si può stare da soli no? E vivere di avventure fino a quando si vuole (o si può).


----------



## Niko74 (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io ti stimo tanto perche'hai dei principi morali,io ne difetto assolutamente.e gli uomini come sono da ammirare,anche perche'e'piiu'facile essere infedeli,che fedeli.


Eeeemmmhhh...dimentichi però che i miei principi mi hanno portato ad essere "dotato di corna" ...mi invidi ancora adesso :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tanto più che si sa benissimo che l*'occasione* fa l'uomo ladro, e mai un detto popolare si è rivelato più vero di questo.
> 
> Perchè negare la realtà: il tradimento è da sempre prerogativa maschile, ora anche femminile (bella conquista!)





Illuso ha detto:


> Semmai è:* l'occasione* fa l'uomo ladro, e la donna troia e mai un detto popolare si è rivelato più vero di questo. :mrgreen:


Stiamo messi bene se delle persone adulte e, si presume, mature si lasciano andare a certe esternazioni.....

Da traditrice, troia e seriale: lo faccio perchè decido di farlo, so cosa significa e cosa può comportare, tutto il resto è fuffa


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Penso di rientrare tra quei "presuntuosi" dall'"immagine irreprensibile" e "falsi moralisti" di cui parli :mrgreen: (io ci rido ma tu mica ci pensi prima di usare le parole eh )
> 
> Ti dirò...visto che ormai non so neanche come andrà a finire il mio matrimonio ... in ogni caso fin che io ho una storia con una persona non la tradisco...dovesse capitarmi di innamorarmi veramente probabilmente chiuderei la storia in corso.
> Per me non è essere presuntuosi, ma coerenti con se stessi e con i principi in cui crediamo (religiosi o meno).
> ...



Anch'io Niko sono coerente con i principi in cui credo, ma ho imparato a mie spese che è meglio non essere mai certi di niente (la classica mano sul fuoco) e ho capito che tutto a questo mondo può essere relativo, e guarda che chi ti sta scrivendo era una dalle certezze inossidabili (crollate miseramente).

Quindi...che dire,  noi siamo i responsabili delle nostre scelte, e un momento in cui non siamo coerenti può sempre capitare, e può farci cadere. 
Consideravo il mio uomo perfetto, un mito, invece ho fatto un errore di valutazione, perchè lui non è perfetto, è come tanti altri. Ma dopo la mazzata iniziale, ho cominciato a pensare che anch'io avevo fatto il grosso errore di sopravalutarlo, di considerarlo al di sopra di tutti e questo è sbagliato. Porre una persona sul piedistallo, anche se si tratta del tuo amore, è scomodo per chi ci deve stare su quel piedistallo, poichè non si può permettere di sbagliare. L'ho imparato a caro prezzo.  Ma sto anche imparando, non senza difficoltà, il valore del perdono, spero solo che non sia una fatica inutile, che non sia cioè mal riposto. Spero di non sbagliarmi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> .  Ma sto anche imparando, non senza difficoltà, il valore del perdono, spero solo che non sia una fatica inutile, che non sia cioè mal riposto. Spero di non sbagliarmi...


Parti già da un presupposto errato, imho.

Il perdono va dato incondizionatamente, non con l'idea che possa tornartene qualcosa, a parte la tua serenità personale.
Chi perdoni può continuare ad essere un pdm, e non dare valore al tuo gesto, ma tu devi andare dritta per la tua sctrada
Altrimenti evita di darlo, rischi di continuare a farti del male.


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stiamo messi bene se delle persone adulte e, si presume, mature si lasciano andare a certe esternazioni.....
> 
> Da traditrice, troia e seriale: lo faccio perchè decido di farlo, so cosa significa e cosa può comportare, tutto il resto è fuffa



L'occasione da sempre è galeotta.
Parliamo di mariti, o mogli, che intendono essere fedeli gli uni alle altre e che quindi non praticano l'infedeltà d'abitudine. Ecco che si deve creare un'occasione tentatrice...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io Niko sono coerente con i principi in cui credo, ma ho imparato a mie spese che è meglio non essere mai certi di niente (la classica mano sul fuoco) e ho capito che tutto a questo mondo può essere relativo, e guarda che chi ti sta scrivendo era una dalle certezze inossidabili (crollate miseramente).
> 
> Quindi...che dire,  noi siamo i responsabili delle nostre scelte, e un momento in cui non siamo coerenti può sempre capitare, e può farci cadere.
> Consideravo il mio uomo perfetto, un mito, invece ho fatto un errore di valutazione, perchè lui non è perfetto, è come tanti altri. Ma dopo la mazzata iniziale, ho cominciato a pensare che anch'io avevo fatto il grosso errore di sopravalutarlo, di considerarlo al di sopra di tutti e questo è sbagliato. Porre una persona sul piedistallo, anche se si tratta del tuo amore, è scomodo per chi ci deve stare su quel piedistallo, poichè non si può permettere di sbagliare. L'ho imparato a caro prezzo.  Ma sto anche imparando, non senza difficoltà, il valore del perdono, spero solo che non sia una fatica inutile, che non sia cioè mal riposto. Spero di non sbagliarmi...


Bravissima e una cosa te la dico di cuore:
Io mi sono decisamente rotto i coglioni di dover stare su quel piedistallo, ne sono sceso, e adesso non me ne frega più un emerito cazzo.
Pensa tutte le ansie e paure del mondo sparite...
E....ho iniziato di nuovo a darmi alla pazza gioia.

Sul perdono?
Sei credente ok...
Se tuo marito si comporta come figliuol prodigo ok, altrimenti neanche si degna di chiederti scusa, e ti dice...mi dispiace, ma io sono fatto così e la mia pasta è questa...

Non ti piace? Mi dispiace non potremo più stare assieme...

Io comunque sul piedistallo non mi ci metto più.
Poi non prendi neanche grazie...

Quindi satis est.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stiamo messi bene se delle persone adulte e, si presume, mature si lasciano andare a certe esternazioni.....
> 
> Da traditrice, troia e seriale: lo faccio perchè decido di farlo, so cosa significa e cosa può comportare, tutto il resto è fuffa



Smettila con questa storia della troia e seriale...
E vai là con le maestre...
Non insultare il dolore in questo modo qui e non dare le perle ai porci.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'occasione da sempre è galeotta.
> Parliamo di mariti, o mogli, che intendono essere fedeli gli uni alle altre e che quindi non praticano l'infedeltà d'abitudine. Ecco che si deve creare un'occasione tentatrice...


Ma scusa, se una persona intende essere fedele non penso che basti l'occasione a renderla traditrice.

O vuoi dirmi che tu, per fare un esempio banale, se fossi in vacanza da sola e ci fossero scarsissime possibilità che tuo marito venisse a saperlo, ti faresti spazzolare dal canonico animatore del villaggio turistico?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Parti già da un presupposto errato, imho.
> 
> Il perdono va dato incondizionatamente, non con l'idea che possa tornartene qualcosa, a parte la tua serenità personale.
> Chi perdoni può continuare ad essere un pdm, e non dare valore al tuo gesto, ma tu devi andare dritta per la tua sctrada
> Altrimenti evita di darlo, rischi di continuare a farti del male.


NO.
Il perdono si dà solo a chi ha riconosciuto il male di sua sponte ( e non perchè glielo fai notare) e perchè vuole rifondere il danno. Altrimenti è una farsa e una pagliacciata, in cui viene solo pestato il tuo orgoglio...uno chiede scusa e l'altro può infierire.
NO.
Prima bisogna pentirsi, e per pentirsi bisogna aver capito di aver sbagliato.

Altrimenti si ingenera quel meccanismo...Faccio quel cazzo che mi pare, tanto poi mi perdona... Così è comodo...

Solo che assistiamo sovente, che vediamo sempre e solo le colpe degli altri, e mai le nostre eh?

Quindi meglio finire come nel Don Giovanni di Mozart.

Tante volte non si ricorre nemmeno al perdono...
Si lascia correre e perdere...

Qua nessuno è santo...

E come sai: di necessità si fa virtù.


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma scusa, se una persona intende essere fedele non penso che basti l'occasione a renderla traditrice.
> 
> O vuoi dirmi che tu, per fare un esempio banale, se fossi in vacanza da sola e ci fossero scarsissime possibilità che tuo marito venisse a saperlo, ti faresti spazzolare dal canonico animatore del villaggio turistico?



L'occasione è il cancello che apre la strada...poi però non è mica semplice come sembra: come la mettiamo con tutto il bagaglio di principi morali che mi porto appresso?


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Il perdono si dà solo a chi ha riconosciuto il male di sua sponte ( e non perchè glielo fai notare) e perchè vuole rifondere il danno. Altrimenti è una farsa e una pagliacciata, in cui viene solo pestato il tuo orgoglio...uno chiede scusa e l'altro può infierire.
> NO.
> Prima bisogna pentirsi, e per pentirsi bisogna aver capito di aver sbagliato.
> ...



Quoto!:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Il perdono si dà solo a chi ha riconosciuto il male di sua sponte ( e non perchè glielo fai notare) e perchè vuole rifondere il danno. Altrimenti è una farsa e una pagliacciata, in cui viene solo pestato il tuo orgoglio...uno chiede scusa e l'altro può infierire.
> NO.
> Prima bisogna pentirsi, e per pentirsi bisogna aver capito di aver sbagliato.
> ...


Ma io non parlavo di chi riceve il perdono, bensì di chi lo concede.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'occasione è il cancello che apre la strada...poi però non è mica semplice come sembra: come la mettiamo con tutto il bagaglio di principi morali che mi porto appresso?


Allora vedi che parlare di occasione è inutile?

Una cosa o la vuoi fare o non la vuoi fare.
Non esiste donna o uomo che possa farti perdere il controllo, non esiste un sesso più debole o passibile di commettere cazzate, non esiste nebulosità mentale (dovuta ad alcool, droghe, o altre diavolerie citate ad minchiam), esisti solo tu con la tua libertà di decidere.


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma deve essere reciproco e condiviso però. Allora stasera prova a raccontare a tuo marito di qualche tua avventura passata (durante il matrimonio) e vediamo che ne esce



L'ho letto solo ora. L'apertura al dialogo deve essere reciproca.
Come posso raccontargli delle avventure che non ci sono state? Me le invento?
A parte gli scherzi, non siamo arrivati a questo punto di confidenza e se ci fosse davvero qualcosa da confessare durante il matrimonio starei messa male, perchè, fino a prova contraria, lui mi è stato fedele, quindi sarei io "inadempiente"


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ti sbagli. Non è peccato mortale, peccato lo commettono quei coniugi intransigenti che non ci pensano due volte a sfare un matrimonio religioso per un tradimento superabile. Il matrimonio deve essere salvaguardato sempre, ci sono delle situazioni cui è doveroso passarci sopra, e ciò è reso possibile con l'impegno. Non dico che sia facile, dico che è possibile.
> A volte è necessario chiudere un occhio e questo sforzo è richiesto maggiormente alla moglie perchè soprattutto lei, grazie al dono della sensibilità, ha l'enorme potere di riuscirci. Se alla base c'è ancora l'amore le cose diventano un po' più facili.
> La Chiesa invita i coniugi in questo senso, visto il dilagare dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...


credo che con questo tu abbia detto tutto :ciao:


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Il perdono si dà solo a chi ha riconosciuto il male di sua sponte ( e non perchè glielo fai notare) e perchè vuole rifondere il danno. Altrimenti è una farsa e una pagliacciata, in cui viene solo pestato il tuo orgoglio...uno chiede scusa e l'altro può infierire.
> NO.
> Prima bisogna pentirsi, e per pentirsi bisogna aver capito di aver sbagliato.
> ...


 
Cazzo, daccordo che lavori per la mafia clericale, ma disintossicati un po', dai.

Il tuo modo di ragionare è tipicamente cattolico, mentre il perdono è un concetto moooooooolto più antico e meno "strumentale". Il perdono serve a chi lo concede, non a chi lo riceve! 
Ma chi cazzo saresti? Un giudice in tribunale? Un santo sul suo pulpito che distribuisce benedizioni? No, ragazzo mio.

Se si decide di "perdonare", la cosa migliore che si può fare è tenersi la cosa per sè, non sbandierarla come un'arma di fronte al perdonato.


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma scusa, se una persona intende essere fedele non penso che basti l'occasione a renderla traditrice.
> 
> O vuoi dirmi che tu, per fare un esempio banale, se fossi in vacanza da sola e ci fossero scarsissime possibilità che tuo marito venisse a saperlo, ti faresti spazzolare dal canonico animatore del villaggio turistico?


non è tanto_ intendere_ di essere fedeli ma  non sentire il minimo stimolo ad essere infedele in quanto appagati dell'altro.
è diverso.


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è tanto_ intendere_ di essere fedeli ma  non sentire il minimo stimolo ad essere infedele in quanto appagati dell'altro.
> è diverso.



Che è sto avatar mademoiselle?


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io rimango basita, veriddio
> *qui l'apologia della coppia aperta*
> qualche post più dietro la sacralità del matrimonio
> 
> ...



Solo per puntualizzare:

ho ipotizzato un possibile scenario futuro visto il malcostume imperante.
Questo non significa affatto che sia favorevole alla coppia aperta, ma solo al "dialogo aperto".
 Quindi, niente apologia da parte mia.

Per il seguito del tuo discorso: no comment!


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Che è sto avatar mademoiselle?


vedi firma:  un'opera di andy warhol


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedi firma: un'opera di andy warhol


che suggerisce subliminalmente un trend tendente all'andare in vacca :carneval:


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedi firma:  un'opera di andy warhol



A quando un'opera di Teomondo Scrofalo, che tanto ammiravo in Drive-in?


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

*l'ubriacone col bicchiere?*



Kid ha detto:


> A quando* un'opera* di Teomondo Scrofalo, che tanto ammiravo in Drive-in?


 :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è tanto_ intendere_ di essere fedeli ma non sentire il minimo stimolo ad essere infedele in quanto appagati dell'altro.
> è diverso.


E' esttamente quello che intendevo.

Per me non esiste occasione che ti trascina, esiste volontà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *A volte è necessario chiudere un occhio e questo sforzo è richiesto maggiormente alla moglie perchè soprattutto lei, grazie al dono della sensibilità, ha l'enorme potere di riuscirci. Se alla base c'è ancora l'amore le cose diventano un po' più facili. *


 
certo che te la racconti alla grande.
mi stupisci ogni giorno di più   :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è tanto_ intendere_ di essere fedeli *ma non sentire il minimo stimolo* ad essere infedele in quanto appagati dell'altro.
> è diverso.


 
Niente dura per sempre, anyway


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Niente dura per sempre, anyway


 infatti io parlo finché dura.
può essere per sempre...ma anche no


----------



## oceansize (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è tanto_ intendere_ di essere fedeli ma non sentire il minimo stimolo ad essere infedele in quanto appagati dell'altro.
> è diverso.


 nel momento in cui senti uno stimolo, te le farai un paio di domande, o no?


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> nel momento in cui senti uno stimolo, te le farai un paio di domande, o no?


 quale stimolo?:mrgreen:


----------



## oceansize (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale stimolo?:mrgreen:


oddio zitta che gira il virus intestinale! :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cazzo, daccordo che lavori per la mafia clericale, ma disintossicati un po', dai.
> 
> Il tuo modo di ragionare è tipicamente cattolico, mentre il perdono è un concetto moooooooolto più antico e meno "strumentale". *Il perdono serve a chi lo concede, non a chi lo riceve! *
> Ma chi cazzo saresti? Un giudice in tribunale? Un santo sul suo pulpito che distribuisce benedizioni? No, ragazzo mio.
> ...


Brao'...hai centrato l'obiettivo...

e Diletta e' l'esempio massimo secondo me dell'uso psicologico del perdono...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che te la racconti alla grande.
> mi stupisci ogni giorno di più   :unhappy:


Ce mette pure il carico la sua guida spirituale...:mrgreen:

ma non l'arrestano ancora a sto coglione?

va' che danni che combina...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti io parlo finché dura.
> può essere per sempre...ma anche no


 
Se si tratta di cose appaganti faccio il tifo affinchè durino per sempre


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> oddio zitta che gira il virus intestinale! :rotfl:


 
:unhappy:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ce mette pure il carico la sua guida spirituale...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma non l'arrestano ancora a sto coglione?
> 
> ...


 
macchè....poi vedi che beatificano quello più maschilista della storia.
(mi scusino i ferventi, ma esprimo la mia opinione))


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> macchè....poi vedi che beatificano quello più maschilista della storia.
> (mi scusino i ferventi, ma esprimo la mia opinione))


Fosse stato solo maschilista quel grandissimo bippone...

altro che in paradiso stara'...

(dati di fatto e non opinione)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Fosse stato solo maschilista quel grandissimo bippone...
> 
> altro che in paradiso stara'...
> 
> ...


 

Piacere san Pietro... :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cazzo, daccordo che lavori per la mafia clericale, ma disintossicati un po', dai.
> 
> Il tuo modo di ragionare è tipicamente cattolico, mentre il perdono è un concetto moooooooolto più antico e meno "strumentale". Il perdono serve a chi lo concede, non a chi lo riceve!
> Ma chi cazzo saresti? Un giudice in tribunale? Un santo sul suo pulpito che distribuisce benedizioni? No, ragazzo mio.
> ...


Allora io la penso esattamente così e tu ne parli bene.
Parabola del figliuol prodigo. 
Parabola dei debitori.

Se si deve perdonare si deve perdonare di cuore, altrimenti non vale un cazzo. E diventa solo un bieco ricatto.

Ma non accetto che uno o una venga a dirmi...Ah hai sbagliato, ma per fortuna, hai me che ti amo e ti comprendo, e quindi ti perdono. 

Non sta in piedi così.
Io se perdono, e dico se perdono, perdono di cuore.
E dimentico.
Una cosa molto difficile da fare, ma possibile.
Basta fregarsene.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Solo per puntualizzare:
> 
> ho ipotizzato un possibile scenario futuro visto il malcostume imperante.
> Questo non significa affatto che sia favorevole alla coppia aperta, ma solo al "dialogo aperto".
> ...


Donna non c'è nessun malcostume imperante.
Nessuno.
Qua non si è capito una nozione fondamentale:
Che in una coppia moderna, è giusto che solo i due partners decidano le loro regole, fregandosene dei condizionamenti culturali.
I guai iniziano quando queste regole non sono condivise ma imposte, e l'altro le accetta solo per quella fottutissima paura di venir lasciato.
Fidati, se tu mandi in mona, la paura di venir abbandonata, le cose si ridimensionano e non poco.
A te magari sembra di vivere male senza quella persona no?
Poi fatalità provi...e ti accorgi che vivi meglio.

Mah certi giorni penso spesso alla mia compagna ideale...e ne sento di cose dentro eh?

In altre parole Diletta: tu conosci il tuo pollo e sai come agire, non farti condizionare da modi di pensare e atteggiamenti che non sono tuoi e che non ti appartengono. Al tempo stesso non dare per naturale la tua visione che è particolare....

Poi hai voglia eh?
Ma figurati se noi tutti pur di non soffrire distorciamo la realtà?
Tuo marito ti lascia per un'altra donna? 
Ma figuriamoci è stato vittima di una sfasciafamiglie no? Non è mai che lui se n'è andato perchè non ne poteva più di te e di quanto viveva assieme a te. 

Giustamente le comari, non erano disposte a vedere Vadinho con gli occhi di Donna Flor.


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che te la racconti alla grande.
> mi stupisci ogni giorno di più   :unhappy:



Sono contenta di suscitare in te stupore! Le emozioni ci rendono vitali.
Il bello è che queste opinioni sono per davvero mie, e mi piace confrontarle con le vostre.
Va da sè che la mia mente, come quella di tutti, è abitata da idee, qualche certezza, dubbi, perplessità...
La meta è trovare la strada giusta per ciascuno di noi, quella che ci renda intimamente un po' più sereni in questa vita complicata.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono contenta di suscitare in te stupore! Le emozioni ci rendono vitali.
> Il bello è che queste opinioni sono per davvero mie, e mi piace confrontarle con le vostre.
> Va da sè che la mia mente, come quella di tutti, è abitata da idee, qualche certezza, dubbi, perplessità...
> La meta è trovare la strada giusta per ciascuno di noi, quella che ci renda intimamente un po' più sereni in questa vita complicata.


Sei davvero bravissima


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono contenta di suscitare in te stupore! Le emozioni ci rendono vitali.
> Il bello è che queste opinioni sono per davvero mie, e mi piace confrontarle con le vostre.
> Va da sè che la mia mente, come quella di tutti, è abitata da idee, qualche certezza, dubbi, perplessità...
> *La meta è trovare la strada giusta per ciascuno di noi, quella che ci renda intimamente un po' più sereni in questa vita complicata*.


Alleluja...:mrgreen:

finalmente hai confessato....

so' secoli che te lo si diceva...

ci volevano ben 76, diconsi settantasei pagine?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Alleluja...:mrgreen:
> 
> finalmente hai confessato....
> 
> ...



...ma allora mi spieghi una volta per tutte che ci stai a fare anche tu qui dentro?
La domanda era retorica:  senza questo antidoto alla  tua calma piatta sei leggermente fregato!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora mi spieghi una volta per tutte che ci stai a fare anche tu qui dentro?
> La domanda era retorica:  senza questo antidoto alla  tua calma piatta sei leggermente fregato!


Studio...:mrgreen:

lo so, so' paraculo ma che ce posso fa'?:mrgreen:

te l'ho gia' detto che ho avuto culo ad entrare in posti tipo questo dove si mette a nudo la psiche umana e si vedono tutte le miserie e meschinita'...

vuoi fare cambio?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Studio...:mrgreen:
> 
> lo so, so' paraculo ma che ce posso fa'?:mrgreen:
> 
> ...



mi potrebbe anche interessare. Se per caso studi psicologia qui sei a posto.
:up::up:


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2011)

Ma perchè sto a parlare con delle donne, ormai è chiato, tutte le donne sono troie come tutti gloi uomini seguono la figa come i cani l'osso! Kid!!! Dai che ti lancio una figa, vammela a riprendere. ma dove siamo finiti, nel'Italia degli anni '60 in cui chiudere gli occhi era perdonare? Cazzo che schifo di preti esistono ancora, per fortuna che la mia guida spirituale è un prete della mia età, capace e molto intelligente.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè sto a parlare con delle donne, ormai è chiato, tutte le donne sono troie come tutti gloi uomini seguono la figa come i cani l'osso! Kid!!! Dai che ti lancio una figa, vammela a riprendere. ma dove siamo finiti, nel'Italia degli anni '60 in cui chiudere gli occhi era perdonare? Cazzo che schifo di preti esistono ancora, per fortuna che la mia guida spirituale *è un prete della mia età, capace e molto intelligente*.


Nun fara' molta strada li' dentro.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nun fara' molta strada li' dentro.....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Bhe, al massimo continua la strada da ingegnere o da attore, visto che è sia l'uno che l'altro :mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Aristocat, non me lo devo chiedere perchè lo so già.
> Lui il "buon gusto" di tacere ce l'avrebbe avuto e gli sarebbe durato tutta la vita, credimi, *ma il diavolo ci ha voluto mettere la coda (succede) e non ha proprio potuto fare altrimenti!!*
> Ne andava di mezzo il nostro matrimonio. *Se mi avesse lasciato dei dubbi (che ormai c'erano da parte mia) sarebbe saltato tutto*, perchè io non posso vivere col dubbio (specie se di questa portata). Posso affrontare la verità e cercare di superarla, ma niente posso fare col dubbio. Sono fatta così, e lui lo sa.
> Altrimenti,  mai e poi mai avrebbe fatto questo "outing"
> ...


Scusa Diletta se ci torno adesso sul discorso, ma in che senso il diavolo ci ha voluto mettere la coda? magari non ho letto tutto e non colgo... 
però forse, se vieni colto in fallo, messo alle strette e vuoi spostare l'attenzione su un certo discorso, scegli il "male minore" e magari per confessare, confessi, però lo fai su dei peccati, come dire... ormai prescritti? così la confessione per esserci, c'è; tu magari ci rimani talmente basita da questo "choc" che forse - inconsciamente - non vuoi pensare che ci sia anche dell'altro...qualcosa di più recente insomma. 

Boh, poi lo conosci meglio tu è che il tutto mi sembrava così strano.
Davvero, dopo tanti anni perchè rivangare così il passato, mah :nuke:


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa Diletta se ci torno adesso sul discorso, ma in che senso il diavolo ci ha voluto mettere la coda? magari non ho letto tutto e non colgo...
> però forse, se vieni colto in fallo, messo alle strette e vuoi spostare l'attenzione su un certo discorso, scegli il "male minore" e magari per confessare, confessi, però lo fai su dei peccati, come dire... ormai prescritti? così la confessione per esserci, c'è; tu magari ci rimani talmente basita da questo "choc" che forse - inconsciamente - non vuoi pensare che ci sia anche dell'altro...qualcosa di più recente insomma.
> 
> Boh, poi lo conosci meglio tu è che il tutto mi sembrava così strano.
> Davvero, dopo tanti anni perchè rivangare così il passato, mah :nuke:



...Non ti consiglio di leggere tutto data la mole di parole su parole.
"Il diavolo ci ha voluto mettere la coda" nel senso che è successo l'inaspettabile, una situazione, tra l'altro creata da lui, che non avrebbe mai dovuta accadere. Ancora ora, a ripensarci, mi appare paradossale! Dopo tutti questi anni  ciò che è stato definito da lui stesso come "inconfessabile" è venuto alla luce.
Ha fatto un passo falso che io ho colto e, cogliendolo, sono andata a fondo. 

Quello che prospetti tu non fa una piega, potrebbe essere...ma come potrò mai appurarlo? Lui non me lo può certo dire...anche se ha capito che posso comprendere, ma fino ad un certo punto ovviamente. Sono pur sempre la sua compagna. 
Se mi metto al suo posto, rischierei tanto così?      
Se si tratta di qualche scappatella insignificante "scappata" qua e là nel corso degli anni in modo del tutto occasionale, so che potrei prescrivergliele perchè non mi hanno tolto niente. Lui è sempre stato con me ineccepibile e carino.
Ma come fa lui ad esserne sicuro? 
E poi, diciamocelo, ci sarebbe un margine di rischio anche per me, perchè , non si sa mai al momento della verità come reagisce l'emotività. 

E' innegabile che essere la moglie di un ex libertino non è fra le cose più incoraggianti e presenta rischi potenziali maggiori di corna, ne sono consapevole. Dovrei fare mio il motto "vivi e lascia vivere" senza fasciarmi la testa, atteggiamento che in questo periodo riesco "abbastanza" ad attuare.

Per la mia serenità, ho girato la cosa a mio vantaggio dicendomi:
"se lui alla fine ha sposato me, ho vinto su tutte....!"

Basta che non sia una vittoria di Pirro.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Non ti consiglio di leggere tutto data la mole di parole su parole.
> "Il diavolo ci ha voluto mettere la coda" nel senso che è successo l'inaspettabile, una situazione, tra l'altro creata da lui, che non avrebbe mai dovuta accadere. Ancora ora, a ripensarci, mi appare paradossale! Dopo tutti questi anni  ciò che è stato definito da lui stesso come "inconfessabile" è venuto alla luce.
> Ha fatto un passo falso che io ho colto e, cogliendolo, sono andata a fondo.
> 
> ...


Diletta tu mi piaci molto...perchè mi ricordi gli aspetti migliori di mia moglie...
Anche lei ha sempre detto..." Si si, lui le ama tutte, ma ha sposato me"...
Fidati Diletta, più tu fai spallucce sul suo essere o non essere libertino...più lui sarà buono con te...se tenti di farlo sentire in colpa...comincerà a remarti contro...

Sei bravissima...:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta tu mi piaci molto...perchè mi ricordi gli aspetti migliori di mia moglie...
> Anche lei ha sempre detto..." Si si, lui le ama tutte, ma ha sposato me"...
> Fidati Diletta, *più tu fai spallucce sul suo essere o non essere libertino...più lui sarà buono con te*...se tenti di farlo sentire in colpa...comincerà a remarti contro...
> 
> Sei bravissima...:up::up::up:


 sì. diletta...fai la brava a cuccia e zitta che il marito ti ha già  fatto l'onore di sposarti


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì. diletta...fai la brava a cuccia e zitta che il marito ti ha già  fatto l'onore di sposarti


Donna Flor non poteva vivere senza Vadinho.
Diletta mette molte cose nella bilancia, molte.
E magari non le va di mettere certe brutte cose, che poi suonano così...si è vero mi ami, sei stato per me un fantastico compagno, però mi hai tradito e allora io sono meglio di te...

QUello che mi piace di DIletta è che lei conosce il suo pollo.
Ohi, sono sposati da anni, possono anche ridere sopra certe quisquiglie no?

Diletta mostra palle d'acciaio nel non disperarsi per 4 cazzate...

Forse sa che ci sono anche tanti altri problemi nella vita no?

Per esempio, una che passa per dove passa mia moglie, fidati...se ne frega delle corna o meno...pensa solo a portare a casa la pellaccia no?

E fidati, mia moglie se ne frega di certe cose, per lei è stato importante che io abbia saputo prendere in mano la situazione con pugno di ferro...

Come dire...ok caro, hai fatto tutti i tuoi doveri, ora rilassati e vai dietro ai tuoi svaghi...no?


----------



## chiccavs (4 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì. diletta...fai la brava a cuccia e zitta che il marito ti ha già fatto l'onore di sposarti


:up::up::up::up:



x Diletta

Scusa ma sei la stessa Diletta che mi ha detto che un uomo va coccolato , a prescindere dai figli che tanto loro se ne vanno ..che sei orgogliosa di esere dipendente dell'amore di tuo marito??..Se sei tu , bada io non ti giudico rispetto ogni pensiero e ogni decisione delle altre persone,tra l'altro non ho neanche letto tutta la tua situazione ma mi e' parso di capire che l'hai beccato a chattare con un altra e di li lui si e' "liberato" l'anima " di un peso opprimente quali le sue avventure pre matrimoniali, e che ora sicuramente non fa niente, ma non credi che come sempre ti stai dando solo delle giustificazioni per convincerti che e' giusto così? Anche secondo me non c'è molto onore nel dire ...prima del matrimonio me le faccio tutte ma dopo sarò un santo...il matrimonio non ti obbliga a niente sei tu che decidi di essere fedele e soprattutto di rispettare il /la tua compagna...


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè sto a parlare con delle donne, ormai è chiato, tutte le donne sono troie come tutti gloi uomini seguono la figa come i cani l'osso! Kid!!! Dai che ti lancio una figa, vammela a riprendere. ma dove siamo finiti, nel'Italia degli anni '60 in cui chiudere gli occhi era perdonare? Cazzo che schifo di preti esistono ancora,* per fortuna che la mia guida spirituale è un prete della mia età, capace e molto intelligente. *


*
*

Sarà anche capace e intelligente, ma mi sa che ti convenga cambiarla  perchè quella che hai non è stata molto efficace con te.


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Sarà anche capace e intelligente, ma mi sa che ti convenga cambiarla  perchè quella che hai non è stata molto efficace con te.


Molto più efficiente di quei coglioni di preti che dicono che si deve perdonare a piè sospinto. Lui dice che perdonare è un atteggiamento molto cristiano, ma che solo una persona è capace davvero di perdonare e quindi essendo noi non quella persona possiamo anche permetterci di non farlo! Diletta, ci sono cose imperdonabili nella vita ed io ragiono su quello. I sacramenti sono importanti?? Si e no, perchè devono essere seguiti da un atteggiamento coerente e nel caso di errore ci vuole pentimento e non giustificazioni a pene di segugio, e tu le conosci bene queste giustificazioni. Tuo marito ti ha detto che è normale il suo atteggiamento? Hai voluto conferma da alcune persone in questo sito ed alcune  te lo hanno dato, hai però zittito chi ti ha detto che così non è e manco li hai considerati. La maggior parte delle persone ti hanno detto che tuo marito spara stronzate, che le ha sparate per farti pensare a queste e spostare il reale problema in un tempo remoto.
Tuo marito ti ha ragionevolmente già tradito ed anche abbastanza recentemente per mostrarti solo il passato remoto, ma tu sei convinta che ti abbia detto la verità, che tutti gli uomini sono così, va benissimo, saranno tutti così, ma in questo dobbiamo mettere che tutte le donne sono troie (la fiera delle dicerie) e mi risulti donna, dai ammettilo anche tu di essere troia, io in fondo sono un porco uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Molto più efficiente di quei coglioni di preti che dicono che si deve perdonare a piè sospinto. Lui dice che perdonare è un atteggiamento molto cristiano, ma che solo una persona è capace davvero di perdonare e quindi essendo noi non quella persona possiamo anche permetterci di non farlo! Diletta, ci sono cose imperdonabili nella vita ed io ragiono su quello. I sacramenti sono importanti?? Si e no, perchè devono essere seguiti da un atteggiamento coerente e nel caso di errore ci vuole pentimento e non giustificazioni a pene di segugio, e tu le conosci bene queste giustificazioni. Tuo marito ti ha detto che è normale il suo atteggiamento? Hai voluto conferma da alcune persone in questo sito ed alcune  te lo hanno dato, hai però zittito chi ti ha detto che così non è e manco li hai considerati. La maggior parte delle persone ti hanno detto che tuo marito spara stronzate, che le ha sparate per farti pensare a queste e spostare il reale problema in un tempo remoto.
> Tuo marito ti ha ragionevolmente già tradito ed anche abbastanza recentemente per mostrarti solo il passato remoto, ma tu sei convinta che ti abbia detto la verità, che tutti gli uomini sono così, va benissimo, saranno tutti così, ma in questo dobbiamo mettere che tutte le donne sono troie (la fiera delle dicerie) e mi risulti donna, dai ammettilo anche tu di essere troia, io in fondo sono un porco uomo.


Eh no cazzo...non offendere la categoria...
Il titolo di maialmondo è ancora mio....anche se Lothar mi ha sfidato...
Sarò l'uomo tigre pur di difenderlo...
Uomo, l'unica cosa imperdonabile è misconoscere la grazia quando batte alla tua porta.:carneval:


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Molto più efficiente di quei coglioni di preti che dicono che si deve perdonare a piè sospinto. Lui dice che perdonare è un atteggiamento molto cristiano, ma che solo una persona è capace davvero di perdonare e quindi essendo noi non quella persona possiamo anche permetterci di non farlo! Diletta, ci sono cose imperdonabili nella vita ed io ragiono su quello. I sacramenti sono importanti?? Si e no, perchè devono essere seguiti da un atteggiamento coerente e nel caso di errore ci vuole pentimento e non giustificazioni a pene di segugio, e tu le conosci bene queste giustificazioni. Tuo marito ti ha detto che è normale il suo atteggiamento? Hai voluto conferma da alcune persone in questo sito ed alcune  te lo hanno dato, hai però zittito chi ti ha detto che così non è e manco li hai considerati. La maggior parte delle persone ti hanno detto che tuo marito spara stronzate, che le ha sparate per farti pensare a queste e spostare il reale problema in un tempo remoto.
> Tuo marito ti ha ragionevolmente già tradito ed anche abbastanza recentemente per mostrarti solo il passato remoto, ma tu sei convinta che ti abbia detto la verità, che tutti gli uomini sono così, va benissimo, saranno tutti così, ma in questo dobbiamo mettere che tutte le donne sono troie (la fiera delle dicerie) e mi risulti donna, dai ammettilo anche tu di essere troia, io in fondo sono un porco uomo.



Vediamo se riesco a rispondere al turbinio dei tuoi pensieri:

Sul perdono: il tuo prete sceglie la via più comoda e tutta in discesa per guidare le sue pecorelle smarrite: com'è facile dire che noi possiamo anche permetterci di non farlo, tanto non siamo Dio! Quindi che ci impegnamo a fare...

Sul fatto che ci sono cose imperdonabili nella vita tutto dipende infatti dal valore che si attribuisce loro, e quindi dalla singola persona. Per te sarà imperdonabile una certa cosa, per me un'altra.

Dici "in caso di errore" e meno male che l'hai detto. Pensavo che, secondo te,  non avessimo mai, noi esseri umani, la possibilità di sbagliare e di correggersi.

Ripeto ancora la mia convinzione per cui *non tutti *voi uomini siete così, ma* prevalentemente* così.
Non mi sembra di aver zittito chi, come te, non la pensa allo stesso mio modo, ho semplicemente portato avanti la mia opinione, come facciamo tutti qui.

Le giustificazioni che lui mi ha dato sono per me sufficienti per comprenderlo e forse, per perdonare col tempo.        

Riguardo alla tua ultima uscita, vedi sopra (differenza fra "non tutti" e "prevalentemente"), vale anche per me.


----------



## aristocat (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ha fatto *un passo falso che io ho colto e, cogliendolo, sono andata a fondo. *
> 
> *Quello che prospetti tu *non fa una piega, potrebbe essere...*ma come potrò mai appurarlo?* *Lui non me lo può certo dire*...[...]
> 
> ...


Diletta, andata a fondo forse, ma fino a un certo punto... se ci sono "cose che non potrai mai appurare", "abissi" che non potrai mai sondare ti rimarrà sempre questo sentore di stranezza per il fatto che lui quel giorno di poche settimane fa, invece di parlarti della chat e della persona con cui conversava, ha spostato l'ago della bilancia sulla squinzietta del tempo che fu. Deviando comunque la tua attenzione dall'argomento iniziale. Se volesse, "lui te lo può certo dire" che cosa stava a significare quella chat, quella nuova conoscenza. "Lui ti può certo dire" tutto e di più, se volesse davvero "farti andare a fondo" su tutte le questioni che vi riguardano.

Dopodichè, se deve prevalere la (rispettabile) considerazione che "però alla fine ha sposato te" va benissimo, basta saperlo, senza invece sostenere che al primo posto deve essere messa l'assoluta trasparenza nel rapporto, senza se e senza ma...


----------



## bagira (5 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuta Diletta.
> 
> Il fatto che mio marito potesse pensare un concetto come quello evidenziato mi farebbe imbufalire più di qualsiasi tradimento.
> Quando i maschi affermano queste cose li prenderei a schiaffi per dieci giorni di fila.


Grande!!! :up::up::up:


----------



## bagira (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> se ti dico che è stato costretto da me credici. E' stata la mia condizione per salvare il matrimonio. X me la verità è fondamentale, a qualunque costo, e comunque mi sono fatta del male, ma era inevitabile a questo punto


Ciao Diletta... infatti prima facciamo di tutto x sapere la VERITA ma poi ci rimaniamo tanto male... Ma a te cosa ti fa piu male IL suo TRADIMENTO sessuale o che  ti sei stata presa in giro per tutto sto tempo??


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

bagira ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta... infatti prima facciamo di tutto x sapere la VERITA ma poi ci rimaniamo tanto male... Ma a te cosa ti fa piu male IL suo TRADIMENTO sessuale o che  ti sei stata presa in giro per tutto sto tempo??



Non ti dico di andarti a leggere tutte quante le 78 pagine perchè sarebbe una tortura, se però avessi letto qualcosa di me sapresti già la risposta, e te la dico: la seconda opzione naturalmente!


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Diletta, andata a fondo forse, ma fino a un certo punto... se ci sono "cose che non potrai mai appurare", "abissi" che non potrai mai sondare ti rimarrà sempre questo sentore di stranezza per il fatto che lui quel giorno di poche settimane fa, invece di parlarti della chat e della persona con cui conversava, ha spostato l'ago della bilancia sulla squinzietta del tempo che fu. Deviando comunque la tua attenzione dall'argomento iniziale. Se volesse, "lui te lo può certo dire" che cosa stava a significare quella chat, quella nuova conoscenza. "Lui ti può certo dire" tutto e di più, se volesse davvero "farti andare a fondo" su tutte le questioni che vi riguardano.
> 
> Dopodichè, se deve prevalere la (rispettabile) considerazione che "però alla fine ha sposato te" va benissimo, basta saperlo, senza invece sostenere che al primo posto deve essere messa l'assoluta trasparenza nel rapporto, senza se e senza ma...



Per onor del vero lui me l'ha detto cosa significava quella faccenda: un "rigurgito" di gioventù, è stato molto chiaro in proposito.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per onor del vero lui me l'ha detto cosa significava quella faccenda: un "rigurgito" di gioventù, è stato molto chiaro in proposito.


Ma si dai...sono ricreazioni...botte di allegria...ma lui è lì con te...ti coccola ti ama...


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si dai...sono ricreazioni...botte di allegria...ma lui è lì con te...ti coccola ti ama...



...ma infatti, penso che sia più che sufficiente.
O no?!
Potrei forse pretendere di più, o a noi poveri esseri umani non ci è concesso il "massimo"?
Oggi ho un dubbio amletico.


----------



## chiccavs (6 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma infatti, penso che sia più che sufficiente.
> O no?!
> Potrei forse pretendere di più, o a noi poveri esseri umani non ci è concesso il "massimo"?
> Oggi ho un dubbio amletico.


Ciccia ognuno e' libero di pensare quello che vuole e va rispettato x questo, io certo non sono qui a dirti brava o scema , solo concordo A PIENO con Daniele, e' vero che siamo umani e quindi spesso sbagliamo, guai a non farlo , ma non si puo' perdonare tutto ,dipende sempre da come una vive la cosa te magari preferisci sapere quello che sai , dire "lui comunque a scelto me" e stai bene con te stessa, magari non ti viene neanche l'idea di pensare che forse lui ha davvero spostato l'attenzione al passato per non farti vedere il presente, ma ripeto se a te va bene così nessuno e' qui x convincerti del contrario , solo che ci hai sottoposto il problema e ognuno di noi ha dato la propria opinione,,, comunque a me il mio "cesto di lumache in testa" mi pesa e non poco, e anche se faccio un mare di sforzi per cercare di mediare visto che ho 2 figli,sono cambiata e non poco


----------



## chiccavs (6 Maggio 2011)

:up::up::up::up:





Daniele ha detto:


> Molto più efficiente di quei coglioni di preti che dicono che si deve perdonare a piè sospinto. Lui dice che perdonare è un atteggiamento molto cristiano, ma che solo una persona è capace davvero di perdonare e quindi essendo noi non quella persona possiamo anche permetterci di non farlo! Diletta, ci sono cose imperdonabili nella vita ed io ragiono su quello. I sacramenti sono importanti?? Si e no, perchè devono essere seguiti da un atteggiamento coerente e nel caso di errore ci vuole pentimento e non giustificazioni a pene di segugio, e tu le conosci bene queste giustificazioni. Tuo marito ti ha detto che è normale il suo atteggiamento? Hai voluto conferma da alcune persone in questo sito ed alcune  te lo hanno dato, hai però zittito chi ti ha detto che così non è e manco li hai considerati. La maggior parte delle persone ti hanno detto che tuo marito spara stronzate, che le ha sparate per farti pensare a queste e spostare il reale problema in un tempo remoto.
> Tuo marito ti ha ragionevolmente già tradito ed anche abbastanza recentemente per mostrarti solo il passato remoto, ma tu sei convinta che ti abbia detto la verità, che tutti gli uomini sono così, va benissimo, saranno tutti così, ma in questo dobbiamo mettere che tutte le donne sono troie (la fiera delle dicerie) e mi risulti donna, dai ammettilo anche tu di essere troia, io in fondo sono un porco uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Ciccia ognuno e' libero di pensare quello che vuole e va rispettato x questo, io certo non sono qui a dirti brava o scema , solo concordo A PIENO con Daniele, e' vero che siamo umani e quindi spesso sbagliamo, guai a non farlo , ma non si puo' perdonare tutto ,dipende sempre da come una vive la cosa te magari preferisci sapere quello che sai , dire "lui comunque a scelto me" e stai bene con te stessa, magari non ti viene neanche l'idea di pensare che forse lui ha davvero spostato l'attenzione al passato per non farti vedere il presente, ma ripeto se a te va bene così nessuno e' qui x convincerti del contrario , solo che ci hai sottoposto il problema e ognuno di noi ha dato la propria opinione,,, comunque a me il mio "cesto di lumache in testa" mi pesa e non poco, e anche se faccio un mare di sforzi per cercare di mediare visto che ho 2 figli,sono cambiata e non poco


Sai una cosa?
Preferisco perdonare volentieri...10000 corna
che vivere una giornata con la rabbia di Daniele in corpo.
Stai là incattivito con il mondo intero....

Tanto ehi...cosa fatta capo ha.
Ma quale cesto di lumache maddai...non estremizzare...uffa...


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Non ti consiglio di leggere tutto data la mole di parole su parole.
> "Il diavolo ci ha voluto mettere la coda" nel senso che è successo l'inaspettabile, una situazione, tra l'altro creata da lui, che non avrebbe mai dovuta accadere. Ancora ora, a ripensarci, mi appare paradossale! Dopo tutti questi anni ciò che è stato definito da lui stesso come "inconfessabile" è venuto alla luce.
> Ha fatto un passo falso che io ho colto e, cogliendolo, sono andata a fondo.
> 
> ...


non sono tra quelli che dicono che contino solo i fatti... anche i tradimenti, per quanto non scoperti hanno un grande peso nell'economia di una coppia.... se io andassi a dire a mia moglie anche 1/20 do quello che ho fatto, ma anche se gli dicessi: guarda in ucraina ho esagerato con la vodka e mi sono fatto fare un servizietto .. bè non credo che mia moglie direbbe che ha vinto... perchè l'ho soposata. direbbe che sono un porco (e torto poi non avrebbe...).  si innescherebbero mille domande, mille dubbi sul passato, su momenti anche belli passati insieme che verrebbero offuscati da interrogativi di ogni tipo. Se si vuole tradire (o si sente l'impulso di farlo e non si riesce a controllarsi) bisogna farlo idealmente con discrezione e senza coinvolgimenti di nessun tipo. dico che contano i fatti perchè - forse - in questo modo si riesce a restare vicini ai nostri compagni(e) senza per forza dover condividere le nostre porcherie. E' un compromesso, me ne rendo conto, ma per molti è necessario. io non ci sono mai riuscito e da un paio d'anni (quasi tre...) sono fedele, felice di esserlo, ma credo come tutti gli uomini, soggetto a tentazioni, anche forti cui, cerco di resistere.... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non sono tra quelli che dicono che contino solo i fatti... anche i tradimenti, per quanto non scoperti hanno un grande peso nell'economia di una coppia.... se io andassi a dire a mia moglie anche 1/20 do quello che ho fatto, ma anche se gli dicessi: guarda in ucraina ho esagerato con la vodka e mi sono fatto fare un servizietto .. bè non credo che mia moglie direbbe che ha vinto... perchè l'ho soposata. direbbe che sono un porco (e torto poi non avrebbe...).  si innescherebbero mille domande, mille dubbi sul passato, su momenti anche belli passati insieme che verrebbero offuscati da interrogativi di ogni tipo. Se si vuole tradire (o si sente l'impulso di farlo e non si riesce a controllarsi) bisogna farlo idealmente con discrezione e senza coinvolgimenti di nessun tipo. dico che contano i fatti perchè - forse - in questo modo si riesce a restare vicini ai nostri compagni(e) senza per forza dover condividere le nostre porcherie. E' un compromesso, me ne rendo conto, ma per molti è necessario. io non ci sono mai riuscito e da un paio d'anni (quasi tre...) sono fedele, felice di esserlo, ma credo come tutti gli uomini, soggetto a tentazioni, anche forti cui, cerco di resistere....
> 
> bastardo dentro


La vita è dura.
Spece per un uomo piacente, vincente e con possibilità quale sei tu.
Dovresti leggerti Sesso e Ragione di Posner.
Un giudice.
Mi pare sia l'unico che abbia fatto un'analisi economica del sesso.
Riesce a mostrare che il venir scoperti è un costo mica da poco, e che per questo gli uomini di un certo status e impiego, trovano infinitamente meno costose le escorts, che non una relazione fissa extra.
Ma non capisco il tuo continuo autoflaggellarti e piangerti addosso.
Che ne sai tu della vita privata e intima di tua moglie?
Ma leggi quel libro. Ti farà bene.
Poi perchè firmi i tuoi post?
Dove siamo qui?
Mica sono le ultime lettere di iacopo ortis eh?

Le tentazioni oggidì sono innumerevoli, me ne rendo conto...
E' per questo che esco poco di casa, non si sa mai...quale diavola potrei incontrare...


----------



## aristocat (6 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per onor del vero lui me l'ha detto cosa significava quella faccenda: un "rigurgito" di gioventù, è stato molto chiaro in proposito.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si dai...sono ricreazioni...*botte di allegria...ma lui è lì con te...ti coccola ti ama.*..





Diletta ha detto:


> ...*ma infatti, penso che sia più che sufficiente.*
> O no?!
> Potrei forse pretendere di più, o a noi poveri esseri umani non ci è concesso il "massimo"?
> Oggi ho un dubbio amletico.


Bè, che dire, se pensi sia più che sufficiente allora in che senso parleresti di "brutta delusione"?


----------



## aristocat (6 Maggio 2011)

*sempre sull'andare a fondo*

E comunque è strano aver tirato fuori così le scheletre del trapassato :blank:... a me continua a non tornare qualcosa... cioè se sei un "Casanova" di carattere, allora non è che fai il libertino pre matrimonio e poi fai passare 18 anni da "pulito" poi dal nulla inizi a chattare... ci sarà un perchè di tutto questo, cioè come mai _adesso_ c'è bisogno di una botta d'allegria? e prima no? e molto molto prima sì?

Non so, mi sembra così tanto strano tutto quanto, per me è come se ti stesse tacendo ancora qualcosa (forse molto, il grosso delle cose da dire).
Ma d'altra parte, se per te quello che vi siete detti è già più che sufficiente e comunque "alla fine ha sposato te", direi che all'orizzonte non c'è nessuna "brutta delusione" da aspettarsi :condom:


----------



## elena (6 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E comunque è strano aver tirato fuori così le scheletre del trapassato :blank:... a me continua a non tornare qualcosa... cioè se sei un "Casanova" di carattere, allora non è che fai il libertino pre matrimonio e poi fai passare 18 anni da "pulito" poi dal nulla inizi a chattare... ci sarà un perchè di tutto questo, cioè come mai _adesso_ c'è bisogno di una botta d'allegria? e prima no? e molto molto prima sì?
> 
> Non so, mi sembra così tanto strano tutto quanto, per me è come se ti stesse tacendo ancora qualcosa (forse molto, il grosso delle cose da dire).
> Ma d'altra parte, se per te quello che vi siete detti è già più che sufficiente e comunque "alla fine ha sposato te", direi che all'orizzonte non c'è nessuna "brutta delusione" da aspettarsi :condom:


Quello che dici è più che giusto, Ari.
Io resto ferma sulla mia idea di amore.
Corna o non corna quello che conta è come lei si sente e se lei si sente amata allora lui la ama. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere.


----------



## aristocat (6 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Quello che dici è più che giusto, Ari.
> Io resto ferma sulla mia idea di amore.
> *Corna o non corna quello che conta è come lei si sente e se lei si sente amata allora lui la ama. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere.*


Sì, infatti, infatti  Lo dici a me, sfondi una porta aperta. Ma qui Diletta come si sente?  Se non è una "brutta delusione" e  lei si sente amata e contenta a questo punto io sono felice per lei...


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Ciccia ognuno e' libero di pensare quello che vuole e va rispettato x questo, io certo non sono qui a dirti brava o scema , solo concordo A PIENO con Daniele, e' vero che siamo umani e quindi spesso sbagliamo, guai a non farlo , ma non si puo' perdonare tutto ,dipende sempre da come una vive la cosa te magari preferisci sapere quello che sai , dire "lui comunque a scelto me" e stai bene con te stessa, magari non ti viene neanche l'idea di pensare che forse lui ha davvero spostato l'attenzione al passato per non farti vedere il presente, ma ripeto se a te va bene così nessuno e' qui x convincerti del contrario , solo che ci hai sottoposto il problema e ognuno di noi ha dato la propria opinione,,, comunque a me il mio "cesto di lumache in testa" mi pesa e non poco, e anche se faccio un mare di sforzi per cercare di mediare visto che ho 2 figli,sono cambiata e non poco



Scusa, come fai a concordare in pieno con Daniele, che non ammette mai nessuna attenuante e tanto meno nessun tentativo di riconciliazione. E' talmente pieno di rabbia e di rancore che non si può fare nessun ragionamento con lui. Se fossero tutti come lui gli avvocati si ingrasserebbero a dismisura sulle miserie delle coppie.

Riguardo al perdono, ho già detto che penso che sia soggettivo sulla base del valore attribuito alle varie situazioni (vedi risposta data a Daniele).

Mio marito può dirmi tutto perchè io sono pronta (ora) ad accogliere qualsiasi verità, ma mettendomi al suo posto, posso capire il suo timore nel caso ci fosse dell'altro (e ti dico: nel caso).
L'idea che abbia omesso qualche altra "marachella" è senz'altro possibile, che ti devo dire? Io penso che sia sincero e gli credo, ma non lo escludo a priori.
E allora, che dovrei fare secondo te? Cosa faresti tu al mio posto?
Sarei davvero curiosa di saperlo, ma così, per sapere il tuo pensiero.
Noi stiamo bene insieme, tanto, e il mio atteggiamento indulgente che è stato così criticato, ha come base proprio questo fatto. 
Se non ci fosse l'intesa che c'è pensi che mi sarei imbarcata in un simile impegno di ricostruzione?
Guarda che ho dovuto rivedere (e il lavoro non è finito) tutte le mie certezze, l'idea che avevo di lui, capire le motivazioni e soprattutto imparare a "conoscere" chi mi stava davanti che appariva un perfetto sconosciuto.
Lui mi ha aiutato in questo sopportando tanto (era il minimo) perchè, vedi, ora mi percepisci calma, ma ti assicuro che non è stato sempre così. 
Ho tanto urlato e inveito.      

Quello che veramente conta per me, e si sarà capito, è l'amore che ancora è molto forte fra noi e la complicità che ci lega. La voglia, cioè, di fare tante cose insieme. Questa è la leva per andare avanti.
Le squallide avventurette di puro sesso meritano la giusta attenzione da parte mia, e cioè poca. Ci sono arrivata col tempo a questa opinione, maturando un pensiero che probabilmente era già insito in me, forse una mia forma mentale. Ho letto comunque di non essere la sola a pensarla così qui, altre utenti hanno affermato di poterci passare sopra.
Intendiamoci, non mi fa mica piacere la cosa, non sono masochista.       

Accetto e rispetto le opinioni di tutti così come porto avanti le mie idee ed è normale così.

Anch'io sono cambiata, siamo cambiati entrambi.

...Per il cesto di lumache, che ti devo dire, ce la fai a sdrammatizzarlo un po'? 
Se ne sei capace, invece, restituiscigli la cortesia, così prova anche lui cosa vuol dire. Io l'ho detto tante volte a lui, per sfogarmi e per fargli paura, perchè mio marito, da buon maschilista quale è, ne è terrorizzato! 
Ma la mia è solo teoria, non fa parte della mia natura (peccato)


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Preferisco perdonare volentieri...10000 corna
> che vivere una giornata con la rabbia di Daniele in corpo.
> Stai là incattivito con il mondo intero....
> ...



Concordo. Pensavo che una rabbia di questa portata un essere umano non ce la facesse a contenerla, e poi, non accenna neanche a diminuire...
Fossi in lui temerei per l'ulcera


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non sono tra quelli che dicono che contino solo i fatti... anche i tradimenti, per quanto non scoperti hanno un grande peso nell'economia di una coppia.... se io andassi a dire a mia moglie anche 1/20 do quello che ho fatto, ma anche se gli dicessi: guarda in ucraina ho esagerato con la vodka e mi sono fatto fare un servizietto .. bè non credo che mia moglie direbbe che ha vinto... perchè l'ho soposata. direbbe che sono un porco (e torto poi non avrebbe...).  si innescherebbero mille domande, mille dubbi sul passato, su momenti anche belli passati insieme che verrebbero offuscati da interrogativi di ogni tipo. Se si vuole tradire (o si sente l'impulso di farlo e non si riesce a controllarsi) bisogna farlo idealmente con discrezione e senza coinvolgimenti di nessun tipo. dico che contano i fatti perchè - forse - in questo modo si riesce a restare vicini ai nostri compagni(e) senza per forza dover condividere le nostre porcherie. E' un compromesso, me ne rendo conto, ma per molti è necessario. io non ci sono mai riuscito e da un paio d'anni (quasi tre...) sono fedele, felice di esserlo, ma credo come tutti gli uomini, soggetto a tentazioni, anche forti cui, cerco di resistere....
> 
> Mi dici come fanno ad avere un peso nella coppia quei tradimenti che non vengono scoperti? Sono quelli che si sognano di notte, o cosa? Non capisco...
> 
> ...


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bè, che dire, se pensi sia più che sufficiente allora in che senso parleresti di "brutta delusione"?





aristocat ha detto:


> E comunque è strano aver tirato fuori così le scheletre del trapassato :blank:... a me continua a non tornare qualcosa... cioè se sei un "Casanova" di carattere, allora non è che fai il libertino pre matrimonio e poi fai passare 18 anni da "pulito" poi dal nulla inizi a chattare... ci sarà un perchè di tutto questo, cioè come mai _adesso_ c'è bisogno di una botta d'allegria? e prima no? e molto molto prima sì?
> 
> Non so, mi sembra così tanto strano tutto quanto, per me è come se ti stesse tacendo ancora qualcosa (forse molto, il grosso delle cose da dire).
> Ma d'altra parte, se per te quello che vi siete detti è già più che sufficiente e comunque "alla fine ha sposato te", direi che all'orizzonte non c'è nessuna "brutta delusione" da aspettarsi :condom:



la "brutta delusione" l'ho avuta quando è scoppiata la bomba, come è nella logica delle cose. La sto ammortizzando piano piano, dei giorni vedo il sereno, dei giorni delle nuvole e vado avanti così. Questa è una cosa mia perchè lui è a posto e si dice a disposizione per fugare i miei dubbi e rispondere alle mie domande. 
Non c'è nient'altro che lui possa fare. Il lavoro su me stessa è compito mio.  

Sulle altre domande ti rispondo: e perchè no?
Tutto quanto ha una spiegazione se ci rifletti, e non perchè la voglio trovare io.
La parola "impegno" riferito al matrimonio non ti dice niente? 

Il bisogno di una botta di allegria lo sentiamo un po' tutti dopo tanti anni di matrimonio, non facciamo gli ipocriti. Che poi si dia un seguito a questo bisogno è un altro discorso. 

Sei così sicura che un libertino non possa diventare se lo vuole un "libertino pentito"? Io non ne sono così matematicamente sicura.


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Quello che dici è più che giusto, Ari.
> Io resto ferma sulla mia idea di amore.
> Corna o non corna quello che conta è come lei si sente e se lei si sente amata allora lui la ama. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere.


Grazie di cuore Elena!


----------



## bagira (7 Maggio 2011)

Scritto da *Diletta*  _Lui è amabile, *ma è come è sempre stato. *Io  non mi sono mai accorta di nulla perchè lui è sempre lo stesso. Ma se  decido di continuare la mia strada con lui voglio riuscire a cambiare il  mio atteggiamento mentale, è questa la mia sfida: voglio cioè arrivare  al punto che una sua scappatella (fatta però come dico io) non  significhi proprio nulla per me. Cosa ne pensi? E' un pensiero troppo  oltre? Così facendo, non soffrirei più e il nostro amore sarebbe salvo,  perchè il nostro è veramente, ma lo dico davvero, un grande grande  amore. Anche per lui (ora qualcuno si metterà a ridere), ma è così.
_________________________________________________________

Vorrei precisare subito che con la mia esperienza ti posso garantire che sesso senza amore esiste e come... ma posso anche garantire che ce sempre qualcosa sotto ( intendo perche uno arrivi a tradire ) .. Un tadimento prima di matrimonio Fa Male... ma durante ancora peggio... e questo lo sanno tutti/e.. La problema comincia essistere quando non sai che fare dopo TENERE o LASCIARE... qui nessuno non ti puo aiutare devi decidere solo TU!!! Opignione di altri/e vale tanto ma noi cerchiamo sempre a giustificare ( e normale perche lo ami ) , poi cominciamo di accorgersi che siamo cambiati e veramente dificile di essere dolci , carini come prima... Se lo ami veramente sicuramente arriverai al punto importante con la tua sfida personale ma ricordati solo una cosa ( fata pero come dico io ) non sara mai ... per primo perche e dificile di prevedere tutto... per secondo rimane sempre dubbio perche la fiducia come prima non lo avrai mai piu... 
e comunque ti  auguro di trovare serenita nella tua vita matrinoniale ma prima di tutto di trovarti e di stare bene con te stessa
_


----------



## Diletta (7 Maggio 2011)

bagira ha detto:


> Scritto da *Diletta*  _Lui è amabile, *ma è come è sempre stato. *Io  non mi sono mai accorta di nulla perchè lui è sempre lo stesso. Ma se  decido di continuare la mia strada con lui voglio riuscire a cambiare il  mio atteggiamento mentale, è questa la mia sfida: voglio cioè arrivare  al punto che una sua scappatella (fatta però come dico io) non  significhi proprio nulla per me. Cosa ne pensi? E' un pensiero troppo  oltre? Così facendo, non soffrirei più e il nostro amore sarebbe salvo,  perchè il nostro è veramente, ma lo dico davvero, un grande grande  amore. Anche per lui (ora qualcuno si metterà a ridere), ma è così.
> _________________________________________________________
> 
> Vorrei precisare subito che con la mia esperienza ti posso garantire che sesso senza amore esiste e come... ma posso anche garantire che ce sempre qualcosa sotto ( intendo perche uno arrivi a tradire ) .. Un tadimento prima di matrimonio Fa Male... ma durante ancora peggio... e questo lo sanno tutti/e.. La problema comincia essistere quando non sai che fare dopo TENERE o LASCIARE... qui nessuno non ti puo aiutare devi decidere solo TU!!! Opignione di altri/e vale tanto ma noi cerchiamo sempre a giustificare ( e normale perche lo ami ) , poi cominciamo di accorgersi che siamo cambiati e veramente dificile di essere dolci , carini come prima... Se lo ami veramente sicuramente arriverai al punto importante con la tua sfida personale ma ricordati solo una cosa ( fata pero come dico io ) non sara mai ... per primo perche e dificile di prevedere tutto... per secondo rimane sempre dubbio perche la fiducia come prima non lo avrai mai piu...
> ...



Grazie per l'augurio!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, come fai a concordare in pieno con Daniele, che non ammette mai nessuna attenuante e tanto meno nessun tentativo di riconciliazione. E' talmente pieno di rabbia e di rancore che non si può fare nessun ragionamento con lui. Se fossero tutti come lui gli avvocati si ingrasserebbero a dismisura sulle miserie delle coppie.
> 
> Riguardo al perdono, ho già detto che penso che sia soggettivo sulla base del valore attribuito alle varie situazioni (vedi risposta data a Daniele).
> 
> ...


Insomma Donna...inutile tentare di essere quello che non si è.
Presto lo imparai...ma porc...porc...porc...
Io ero lì che tentavo di conquistare mia moglie in un bar...dicendole che ero un tipo serio...e non un farfallone amoroso...proprio quando stavo costruendo ad arte l'immensa impalcatura...entra una tizia...ma porc...porc...e fa...sbattendo gli occhietti...." Ciaoooooooooooooooooo....Pincyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....non mi presenti la tua nuova amicaaaaaaaaaaaa....ma caroooooooooooo...vien qui cicciottinooooooo...
Mi si avvicina e mi dà u bel bacio sulla guancia...e mi sussurra all'orecchio...ahahahaahaha te l'ho fatta e io....bastarda....

Mia moglie ( era la nostra prima uscita) mi guarda e mi fa...Ah tu sei un tipo serio...ok...andiamo bene...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Concordo. Pensavo che una rabbia di questa portata un essere umano non ce la facesse a contenerla, e poi, non accenna neanche a diminuire...
> Fossi in lui temerei per l'ulcera


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> bastardo dentro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non sono tra quelli che dicono che contino solo i fatti... anche i tradimenti, per quanto non scoperti hanno un grande peso nell'economia di una coppia.... se io andassi a dire a mia moglie anche 1/20 do quello che ho fatto, ma anche se gli dicessi: guarda in ucraina ho esagerato con la vodka e mi sono fatto fare un servizietto .. bè non credo che mia moglie direbbe che ha vinto... perchè l'ho soposata. direbbe che sono un porco (e torto poi non avrebbe...).  si innescherebbero mille domande, mille dubbi sul passato, su momenti anche belli passati insieme che verrebbero offuscati da interrogativi di ogni tipo. Se si vuole tradire (o si sente l'impulso di farlo e non si riesce a controllarsi) bisogna farlo idealmente con discrezione e senza coinvolgimenti di nessun tipo. dico che contano i fatti perchè - forse - in questo modo si riesce a restare vicini ai nostri compagni(e) senza per forza dover condividere le nostre porcherie. E' un compromesso, me ne rendo conto, ma per molti è necessario. io non ci sono mai riuscito e da un paio d'anni (quasi tre...) sono fedele, felice di esserlo, ma credo come tutti gli uomini, soggetto a tentazioni, anche forti cui, cerco di resistere....
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> la "brutta delusione" l'ho avuta quando è scoppiata la bomba, come è nella logica delle cose. La sto ammortizzando piano piano, dei giorni vedo il sereno, dei giorni delle nuvole e vado avanti così. Questa è una cosa mia perchè lui è a posto e si dice a disposizione per fugare i miei dubbi e rispondere alle mie domande.
> Non c'è nient'altro che lui possa fare. Il lavoro su me stessa è compito mio.
> 
> Sulle altre domande ti rispondo: e perchè no?
> ...


Che mito che mito...
Sai una cosa Diletta...la cosa più bella che scrivi in continuazione...e che farà digrignare di sdegno i denti a più di qualcuna qua dentro...è che...ahahahahaah...a te...in realtà...tuo marito piace da impazzire...e stai bene con lui...:up::up::up:


----------



## aristocat (7 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> la "brutta delusione" l'ho avuta quando è scoppiata la bomba, come è nella logica delle cose. La sto ammortizzando piano piano, dei giorni vedo il sereno, dei giorni delle nuvole e vado avanti così. Questa è una cosa mia perchè lui è a posto e si dice a disposizione per fugare i miei dubbi e rispondere alle mie domande.
> Non c'è nient'altro che lui possa fare. Il lavoro su me stessa è compito mio.
> 
> Sulle altre domande ti rispondo: e perchè no?
> ...


No, ma io non metto in dubbio che per molti può essere naturale cercare "evasione" dopo anni di matrimonio... figurati ! Nel mio (discutibile) sistema di valori credo che la scappatella dopo anni e anni di matrimonio sia l'ultimo tra i tutti i "torti" per cui un coniuge può soffrire... non tanto per una logica del tipo "Ma alla fine sceglie me!" ma perchè credo che le mancanze gravi in un cammino fatto assieme siano altre 
Il mio ragionamento era solo perchè non avevo capito lo spirito con cui stavi affrontando tutto questo... sai da un lato emergeva questa voglia di fare chiarezza, di andare a fondo, quasi una certa intransigenza.... dall'altro questa vicinanza e... come chiamarla, assoluzione? verso quello che hai scoperto di tuo marito... questo dire: Sì magari ne ha fatte tante altre di "marachelle" ma io non le voglio sapere. 
Capito era solo per questa confusione tra "Le due Dilette" :idea:.
Ma ora penso di aver compreso, barcamenarsi in quest'altalena di "sereno e nuvole", "giorni sì - giorni no" non è facile! E' ammirevole la forza che stai tirando fuori. E' bello che tu accetti lui per come è, senza pretendere o illuderti che lui possa diventare un'altra persona "a comando". 
Faccio un passo indietro, scusa il fuoco di fila di domande, un grosso in bocca al lupo per te .
ari


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> se io andassi a dire a mia moglie anche 1/20 do quello che ho fatto, ma anche se gli dicessi: guarda in ucraina ho esagerato con la vodka e mi sono fatto fare un servizietto .. bè non credo che mia moglie direbbe che ha vinto... perchè l'ho soposata. direbbe che sono un porco (e torto poi non avrebbe...). si innescherebbero mille domande, mille dubbi sul passato, su momenti anche belli passati insieme che verrebbero offuscati da interrogativi di ogni tipo. Se si vuole tradire *(o si sente l'impulso di farlo e non si riesce a controllarsi)* bisogna farlo idealmente con discrezione e senza coinvolgimenti di nessun tipo. *dico che contano i fatti perchè - forse - in questo modo si riesce a restare vicini ai nostri compagni(e) senza per forza dover condividere le nostre porcherie*. E' un compromesso, me ne rendo conto, ma per molti è necessario. io non ci sono mai riuscito e da un paio d'anni (quasi tre...) sono fedele, felice di esserlo, ma credo come tutti gli uomini, soggetto a tentazioni, anche forti cui, cerco di resistere....


Sul primo grassetto, io non credo che una persona adulta e sana di mente abbia difficoltà a controllare i propri impulsi. Resto dell'idea che andare o non andare a letto con qualcuno, alla fine, sia sempre frutto di una scelta. Non siamo animali.

Sul secondo grassetto, i fatti sono che tu hai fatto varie porcate alle spalle di tua moglie e questo falsa irrimediabilmente il vostro rapporto.
Lei non sa e questo ti ha permesso, una volta passato il tuo periodo trasgressivo, di continuare il vostro rapporto senza scossoni e ritrovare il piacere della tua famiglia dopo aver sperimentato altro.
Questo può andare bene, ma ha un prezzo che tu devi essere consapevole di pagare: la mancanza di autenticità nel vostro rapporto di coppia. Tua moglie si è persa un pezzo di te perchè tu non hai avuto il coraggio di mostraglielo.

Mio marito ha fatto come te. Ha fatto una marea di porcate alle mie spalle. La differenza è che io l'ho scoperto. E questo ha cambiato radicalmente il nostro rapporto. Ci siamo confrontati con i nostri rispettivi 'lati oscuri'... è un'occasione di crescita enorme, che modifica il rapporto, lo fa evolvere. Molto meglio di una calma piatta apparente, credimi.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto, io non credo che una persona adulta e sana di mente abbia difficoltà a controllare i propri impulsi. Resto dell'idea che andare o non andare a letto con qualcuno, alla fine, sia sempre frutto di una scelta. Non siamo animali.
> 
> Sul secondo grassetto, i fatti sono che tu hai fatto varie porcate alle spalle di tua moglie e questo falsa irrimediabilmente il vostro rapporto.
> Lei non sa e questo ti ha permesso, una volta passato il tuo periodo trasgressivo, di continuare il vostro rapporto senza scossoni e ritrovare il piacere della tua famiglia dopo aver sperimentato altro.
> ...


Hai ragione, però. L'autenticità è tutto...
Del resto meglio una vera patacca...che un assegno milionario scoperto no?
Quel giorno che vai a incassare...cosa ti dicono?
Eppure lo tenevi in cassaforte, o lo mostravi a tutti...
Per far vedere che sei ricco...
Era scoperto...


----------



## Diletta (8 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto, io non credo che una persona adulta e sana di mente abbia difficoltà a controllare i propri impulsi. Resto dell'idea che andare o non andare a letto con qualcuno, alla fine, sia sempre frutto di una scelta. Non siamo animali.
> 
> Sul secondo grassetto, i fatti sono che tu hai fatto varie porcate alle spalle di tua moglie e questo falsa irrimediabilmente il vostro rapporto.
> Lei non sa e questo ti ha permesso, una volta passato il tuo periodo trasgressivo, di continuare il vostro rapporto senza scossoni e ritrovare il piacere della tua famiglia dopo aver sperimentato altro.
> ...


*
*


Mi ritrovo nella tua storia. Mi sono persuasa che l'esperienza che hai vissuto tu con tuo marito e ciò che sto sperimentando io attualmente sia una sorta di "privilegio" (passami il termine) che non appartiene a tutte le coppie. Poche riescono a mettere la sincerità come base prioritaria per rimpostare tutto il rapporto, e capisco che sia cosa delicata, scabrosa e che spaventi molto. 

C'è chi magari sarebbe più propenso, una volta scoperto, a  "liberarsi" con la sincerità, ma, pensando di conoscere il proprio compagno/a si trattiene dal farlo per la paura di distruggere tutto quanto.
A volte invece, se si procede col dialogo e si "rischia", si può scoprire che dall'altra parte non c'è la chiusura mentale temuta, che ci si può confrontare senza grossi pericoli. E' allora che si presenta un'occasione di crescita enorme, come dici tu, unica davvero, che porta il rapporto di coppia su di un piano superiore.

Capisco che quello che ho detto comporti un rischio, a volte non calcolato.
E' scontato farsi le cose alle spalle, senza doverne mai rendere conto e  a volte (secondo me, molto poche) è possibile che non si venga mai scoperti, ma io non la considero una fortuna per la coppia il non-sapere.
Anch'io non sopporto la calma apparente e il quieto vivere dei sotterfugi, e non vorrei ritrovarmici.
Peccato che tanti non riescano neanche a concepire una cosa del genere...
Tanto meno a scorgerne gli aspetti benefici che potrebbe portare.


----------



## chiccavs (8 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Preferisco perdonare volentieri...10000 corna
> che vivere una giornata con la rabbia di Daniele in corpo.
> Stai là incattivito con il mondo intero....
> ...


Si forse "estremizzo" ma credi io ho gia' fatto un grande passo a non lasciare andare tutto cosa che forse senza figli e qualche anno fa avrei fatto e ne sarei andata pure fiera, sai invece ora cosa mi e' successo (e glielo ho detto pure a lui)? che se prima non cercavo nessuna "occasione e se capitava la scansavo ...ora continuo a non cercarla ma se capita.....
(poi magari non combino niente ma almeno prova un po quello che ho provato io...anche perche' lui dice che mi capirebbe---vorrei proprio vedere:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Si forse "estremizzo" ma credi io ho gia' fatto un grande passo a non lasciare andare tutto cosa che forse senza figli e qualche anno fa avrei fatto e ne sarei andata pure fiera, sai invece ora cosa mi e' successo (e glielo ho detto pure a lui)? che se prima non cercavo nessuna "occasione e se capitava la scansavo ...ora continuo a non cercarla ma se capita.....
> (poi magari non combino niente ma almeno prova un po quello che ho provato io...anche perche' lui dice che mi capirebbe---vorrei proprio vedere:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Brava!
Dici pane al pane e vino al vino.
Se capita si decide il da farsi.
Però una cosa te la dico eh?
Diffida sempre da quelle che dicono...piangendo...per te ho rinunciato ad una montagna di occasioni eh?
Tante volte la montagna di occasioni è solo nella testa eh?
Donna credimi...vero che volano i due di picche a nastro ( chiedi a Lothar), ma tante volte anche noi maschietti rifiliamo il fante di spade:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Mi ritrovo nella tua storia. Mi sono persuasa che l'esperienza che hai vissuto tu con tuo marito e ciò che sto sperimentando io attualmente sia una sorta di "privilegio" (passami il termine) che non appartiene a tutte le coppie. Poche riescono a mettere la sincerità come base prioritaria per rimpostare tutto il rapporto, e capisco che sia cosa delicata, scabrosa e che spaventi molto.
> ...


Ma sia te che Sole...mettete sullo sfondo proprio quello che io e mia moglie chiamiamo cose solo nostre.
Verissimo io mi metto a nudo sul forum e lei se ne frega.
Ma vedi cosa capita se metto qualcosa delle cose solo nostre eh?
Di quelle solo sue?
Che ne so io?

Cara dove sei stata oggi?
Mi stai chiedendo di renderti conto di dove vado? E se volessi tenermelo per me?
Ok dai, raccontami una balla, che ci credo.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sia te che Sole...mettete sullo sfondo proprio quello che io e mia moglie chiamiamo cose solo nostre.
> Verissimo io mi metto a nudo sul forum e lei se ne frega.
> Ma vedi cosa capita se metto qualcosa delle cose solo nostre eh?
> Di quelle solo sue?
> Che ne so io?


Io ragiono così: nella mia vita ci sono rapporti superficiali e rapporti profondi. Nei rapporti profondi ho bisogno di autenticità.
Se prendo ad esempio il mio rapporto con la mia migliore amica, penso che ci sono cose che non le ho mai detto perchè non la riguardano e per mia scelta... cose solo mie, insomma. E' legittimo. Ma ci sono cose sulle quali non potrò mai mentirle... cose sostanziali che, se fossero taciute, falserebbero l'idea che lei si è fatta di me in tutti questi anni.

Ogni relazione importante si fonda su patti silenziosi, impliciti, che definiscono la relazione stessa. Ogni rapporto d'amore richiede la presenza di un 'contratto', che è diverso per ogni coppia. Può essere che questo contratto venga ridefinito, o resti sospeso per qualche tempo... ma è qualcosa che, in una coppia che funziona, va condiviso: questo, per me, è importante. Tutto il resto è spazio privato legittimo, a volte invalicabile.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ragiono così: nella mia vita ci sono rapporti superficiali e rapporti profondi. Nei rapporti profondi ho bisogno di autenticità.
> Se prendo ad esempio il mio rapporto con la mia migliore amica, penso che ci sono cose che non le ho mai detto perchè non la riguardano e per mia scelta... cose solo mie, insomma. E' legittimo. Ma ci sono cose sulle quali non potrò mai mentirle... cose sostanziali che, se fossero taciute, falserebbero l'idea che lei si è fatta di me in tutti questi anni.
> 
> Ogni relazione importante si fonda su patti silenziosi, impliciti, che definiscono la relazione stessa. Ogni rapporto d'amore richiede la presenza di un 'contratto', che è diverso per ogni coppia. Può essere che questo contratto venga ridefinito, o resti sospeso per qualche tempo... ma è qualcosa che, in una coppia che funziona, va condiviso: questo, per me, è importante. Tutto il resto è spazio privato legittimo, a volte invalicabile.


Sei bravissima sai?
Riesci ad esprimere concetti che ho dentro, ma di cui non so trovare le parole adatte.
Ma poni l'accento su tante cose, che mi fanno credere che qui dentro, tante volte leggiamo un moncherino di una persona.
Prova ne sia...certe risate di cuore che ancora io mi faccio con mia moglie...facendole leggere certe cose.

Mah sai se una persona mi appassiona...io tendo ad essere come blob il fluido che uccide...mi prende insomma.
Il guaio è che così facendo riesco anche ad arrivare dove ci sono le cose che lei detesta di sè stessa. E lì o faccio finta di non vederle, o ci rido sopra, oppure nella migliore delle ipotesi lei capisce che sto guardando dentro di lei in silenzio.

Ma per me il contratto va sempre perfezionato, scaricando giorno per giorno tutto quello che non serve e in più...

A me piace tanto come Diletta "protegge" suo marito e fa gioco di squadra con lui...e nella mia mente immagino...lei e la moglie di Lothar che s'incontrano e cicalecciano sui loro uomini, Lothar che fa le condoglianze al marito di Diletta...dicendogli...sei caduto in un agguato, lui che dice, taci taci che per fortuna mi ha perdonato, e Lothar che dice...non oso pensare che cosa mi farebbe a me la colonnella...ecc..ecc..ecc...poi il marito di Diletta che comincia a dire a Lothar...ma che bella moglie che hai...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei bravissima sai?
> Riesci ad esprimere concetti che ho dentro, ma di cui non so trovare le parole adatte.
> Ma poni l'accento su tante cose, che mi fanno credere che qui dentro, tante volte leggiamo un moncherino di una persona.
> Prova ne sia...certe risate di cuore che ancora io mi faccio con mia moglie...facendole leggere certe cose.
> ...


 
Grande Conte...come al solito...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Mi ritrovo nella tua storia. Mi sono persuasa che l'esperienza che hai vissuto tu con tuo marito e ciò che sto sperimentando io attualmente sia una sorta di "privilegio" (passami il termine) che non appartiene a tutte le coppie. Poche riescono a mettere la sincerità come base prioritaria per rimpostare tutto il rapporto, e capisco che sia cosa delicata, scabrosa e che spaventi molto.
> ...


 
Ma sei sicura di essere già su questo livello privilegiato?


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura di essere già su questo livello privilegiato?



Chiara, sembra che tu mi abbia letto l'animo di stamani, dal risveglio.
Ieri ho ostentato una tale sicurezza facendo peccato di orgoglio e di superbia. In buona fede, però, quando ho scritto quelle parole ne ero convinta.
Perchè c'è ancora così presente questa altalena di emozioni dentro di me?
Perchè stamani mi sembra tutto diverso? Cosa è successo stanotte che ha provocato questo malessere che voglio scacciare e non ci riesco.
"Ok. è tutto chiarito...non ci sono problemi. Si va avanti forti del nostro amore"
Questo ragionamento stamani non sortisce nessun effetto benevolo.
E capire che non sono al sicuro e non sono arrivata ancora a nessun porto  mi riempe di tristezza.
E se fosse tutto un inganno? 
Se fosse stato tanto bravo a convincermi? In fondo,  è sempre stato così abile in passato, gliene devo dare atto....e io così ingenua, perchè così innamorata.
Avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e l'ho fatto. Chiara me ne ha dato il pretesto.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chiara, sembra che tu mi abbia letto l'animo di stamani, dal risveglio.
> Ieri ho ostentato una tale sicurezza facendo peccato di orgoglio e di superbia. In buona fede, però, quando ho scritto quelle parole ne ero convinta.
> Perchè c'è ancora così presente questa altalena di emozioni dentro di me?
> Perchè stamani mi sembra tutto diverso? Cosa è successo stanotte che ha provocato questo malessere che voglio scacciare e non ci riesco.
> ...


credo sia perfettamente normale

e peraltro
penso che un'eccessiva fretta di risolvere il tuo turbamento
possa portare a "decidere una" soluzione
invece che a "trovare la" soluzione che più soddisfa le tue reali esigenze


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chiara, sembra che tu mi abbia letto l'animo di stamani, dal risveglio.
> Ieri ho ostentato una tale sicurezza facendo peccato di orgoglio e di superbia. In buona fede, però, quando ho scritto quelle parole ne ero convinta.
> Perchè c'è ancora così presente questa altalena di emozioni dentro di me?
> Perchè stamani mi sembra tutto diverso? Cosa è successo stanotte che ha provocato questo malessere che voglio scacciare e non ci riesco.
> ...


Se ti ama...ti tiene rassicurata.
Se non ti ama...si incazzerà e dirà: Tu non ti fidi di me.
Sai no quando una cerca le conferme e dice, mi vuoi ancora bene, mi dici che mi ami? E lui viene lì con un sorrisetto e ti dice...dai piccioncina vien qua...che ti sistemo per le feste...e tu...uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...

Mia cara, io non mi sono mai fidato fino in fondo e completamente.
Alla luce dei risultati, mi sono sempre salvato lo culo a sto modo.

Dov'era lui stanotte? 
A letto con te o in giro a marachelle?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credo sia perfettamente normale
> 
> e peraltro
> penso che un'eccessiva fretta di risolvere il tuo turbamento
> ...


 
Pensavo alla stessa cosa, ma visto che l'hai espresso meglio di come avrei fatto io, ti quoto:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credo sia perfettamente normale
> 
> e peraltro
> penso che un'eccessiva fretta di risolvere il tuo turbamento
> ...


 
Amoremio mi ha preceduta con la sua solita, grande perspicacia. 

L'altalena di emozioni te la porterai dietro per un bel pò.
Anche nella stessa giornata, nello spazio di poche ore potrai passare dall'ottimismo alla disperazione più nera.
Però significherà pur sempre una cosa: che vivi, e che finchè vivi puoi decidere, agire, modificare.....


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei bravissima sai?
> Riesci ad esprimere concetti che ho dentro, ma di cui non so trovare le parole adatte.
> Ma poni l'accento su tante cose, che mi fanno credere che qui dentro, tante volte leggiamo un moncherino di una persona.
> Prova ne sia...certe risate di cuore che ancora io mi faccio con mia moglie...facendole leggere certe cose.
> ...





Caro Conte, la cosa peggiore che potessi fare stamani è stata quella che ho fatto: accendere il pc.  Non mi ci dovevo neanche avvicinare...
Ho letto il tuo quadretto immaginario che in un qualsiasi altro momento mi avrebbe fatto sorridere ironicamente, stamani invece mi ha turbato e non poco. Complice il mio stato emotivo di oggi.
Come ho già detto a Chiara, ...e se fosse tutto un "bluff"?
Proprio come hai immaginato tu...
Se mi avesse raggirato bene bene, confidando nell'amore che sa che provo per lui?
Cazzo! L'ho voluto scrivere, stamani sono negatività pura.
Io  ho creduto alla sua fedeltà post matrimoniale e ci ho creduto perchè l'ho visto sincero, ma se invece fosse solo tanto abile nel farmelo credere?
Vedo lui che pensa fra sè e sè, tirando un sospiro di sollievo: "...ce l'ho fatta anche questa volta, ma devo stare attento perchè, non so come, ma si è infurbita" .
No, non me lo dire, lo sto dicendo alla mia immaginazione, è solo frutto della mia fervida fantasia.

Sa che non controllo più niente perchè tutto è stato chiarito, è lampante, non c'è più il bisogno da parte mia di riparlarne. E' la quiete dopo la tempesta.
...Potrebbe a breve ricominciare, mi conosce troppo bene e sa che per me è faticosissimo esercitare il controllo, e poi sono un'idealista, dò fiducia a tutti, quindi figurarsi se non la riconcedo a lui.  
Se fosse davvero un "seriale" o comunque uno che ci si avvicina?

Conte, hai fatto il "danno", ora sta a te rincuorarmi.
Dimmi ciò che pensi, e senza giochi di parole


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Caro Conte, la cosa peggiore che potessi fare stamani è stata quella che ho fatto: accendere il pc.  Non mi ci dovevo neanche avvicinare...
> ...


Ciò che penso?
1) Scaccia via i cattivi pensieri e dedicati ad altro
2) Lascia perdere la tentazione di controllare.
3) Ti ho chiesto dov'era lui stanotte, con te o in giro a razzie lothariane?
4) Guarda sempre ai fatti: a cosa lui fa o non fa per te...così ascolti beatamente anche la montagna di parole senza senso con cui si possono mascherare le cose no?

Poi tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare...
Credi solo a quello che vedi...
Non farti film in testa...

Io ho fatto un danno?
Ho solo sparato una sboronata eh?....
Magari la scenetta può finire che tu ti apri con la colonnella e lei ti dice...ragazza mia tu sei troppo buona...adesso ti faccio vedere come si fa con quei mascalzoni...e tira fuori il gatto a nove code...e ruggisce...Lotharrrrrrrrrrrr....e lui arriva lì...dimmi cara, pucci pucci, cipi cipi...e poi ti strizza l'occhio e ti dice...vedi come si fa? Adesso li mettiamo in riga questi due bricconcelli.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Caro Conte, la cosa peggiore che potessi fare stamani è stata quella che ho fatto: accendere il pc. Non mi ci dovevo neanche avvicinare...
> ...


 
Credo che dopo il primo momento in cui ti sei aggrappata a quello a cui volevi credere adesso incominci ad avere una visione un filino più lucida.
Forse complice anche questo forum.
Scusami non voglio in nessun modo ferirti o essere cattiva.
Da subito ti ho detto che secondo me cercavi di farti andar bene una situazione che non ti andava bene.
Al tuo posto io cercherei di farmi dire la verità su questi anni di matrimonio e poi puoi decidere che visto quello che ti ha dato (e mi sembra tanto) di restargli comunque vicino ma sapendo esattamente come stanno le cose.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che dopo il primo momento in cui ti sei aggrappata a quello a cui volevi credere adesso incominci ad avere una visione un filino più lucida.
> Forse complice anche questo forum.
> Scusami non voglio in nessun modo ferirti o essere cattiva.
> Da subito ti ho detto che secondo me cercavi di farti andar bene una situazione che non ti andava bene.
> Al tuo posto io cercherei di farmi dire la verità su questi anni di matrimonio e poi puoi decidere che visto quello che ti ha dato (e mi sembra tanto) di restargli comunque vicino ma sapendo esattamente come stanno le cose.


Ma il problema è che non esiste la verità...ma solo punti di vista...
E se ci si ama, si sta sulle fiducia e sui fatti...
Vediamo due casi.
Caso A: tu passi accanto a tuo marito l'inferno, e poi scopri che dietro questo inferno, per sua ammissione c'è che non ti ha mai sopportato.
Caso B: tu passi accanto a tuo marito il paradiso, ma poi scopri che solo tu ti ostinavi a vedere il paradiso, me che in realtà è un purgatorio.

Chi può dire come stanno le cose?
Sai quanto bene si sta, quando uno impone all'altro il suo "come stanno le cose"? E se dissenti...ovvio non capisci niente eh?

La verità è solo quanto hanno vissuto assieme...
Se il cuore non ci rimprovera nulla perchè darsi pensiero?

Ma poi cazzo...Diletta ascoltami...fidati di me, se sono marachelle, neanche lui se le ricorda più...

Oppure se non ti fidi...vai a verificare eh?
Un conto è verificare, un conto è chieder conto eh?

Ripeto dov'era stanotte?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma il problema è che non esiste la verità...ma solo punti di vista...*
> E se ci si ama, si sta sulle fiducia e sui fatti...
> Vediamo due casi.
> Caso A: tu passi accanto a tuo marito l'inferno, e poi scopri che dietro questo inferno, per sua ammissione c'è che non ti ha mai sopportato.
> ...


Ma come non esiste una verità?
Se io fossi lei, a questo punto vorrei sapere se e quante volte mi ha tradito. Indipendentemente dal fatto che siano state botte di allegria o altro.
E da qui ripartire.....
La verità non è quello che hanno vissuto insieme perchè sotto c'è la menzogna....
Questo non mette in dubbio quello che lui provi per lei. Io sono sicura che lei resta la donna della sua vita. L'ho già detto che mi ricorda qualcuno...........


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che dopo il primo momento in cui ti sei aggrappata a quello a cui volevi credere adesso *incominci ad avere una visione un filino più lucida.*
> *Forse complice anche questo forum.*
> Scusami non voglio in nessun modo ferirti o essere cattiva.
> Da subito ti ho detto che secondo me cercavi di farti andar bene una situazione che non ti andava bene.
> Al tuo posto io cercherei di farmi dire la verità su questi anni di matrimonio e poi puoi decidere che visto quello che ti ha dato (e mi sembra tanto) di restargli comunque vicino ma sapendo esattamente come stanno le cose.


non credo sia a questo punto

è solo un down delle montagne russe emozionali


----------



## Daniele (9 Maggio 2011)

Quanto mi fa incazzare arrivare a questo punto ed aver per giorni spiegato che non è tutto così semplice.  Mi incazzo come una iena e poi...poi succede questo, quello che era lo step prevedibile e sicuro.
Diletta, il sapere la verità è per non avere una vita di menzogne, la verità non è soggettiva ma oggettiva e c'è solo una verità (quando ci si basa su dati oggettivi e non sentimenti ed emozioni).


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò che penso?
> 1) Scaccia via i cattivi pensieri e dedicati ad altro
> 2) Lascia perdere la tentazione di controllare.
> 3) Ti ho chiesto dov'era lui stanotte, con te o in giro a razzie lothariane?
> ...



Ti rispondo:

1) E' una parola, oggi proprio sguazzo nella merda, domani non so
2) Ma infatti per me è troppa fatica
3) Dove avrebbe dovuto essere?
4) I fatti sono sempre gli stessi: lui è sempre uguale (molto carino) ma anche quando mi metteva spudoratamente le corna  

"Credi solo a quello che vedi", andrebbe bene come suggerimento se mi facessi operare al cervello per tornare alla non-consapevolezza del prima.

Sulla scenetta: io so di sapere (e qui sono presuntuosa) come si fa, è che i fatti hanno dimostrato che non basta, non basta mai...


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quanto mi fa incazzare arrivare a questo punto ed aver per giorni spiegato che non è tutto così semplice.  Mi incazzo come una iena e poi...poi succede questo, quello che era lo step prevedibile e sicuro.
> Diletta, il sapere la verità è per non avere una vita di menzogne, la verità non è soggettiva ma oggettiva e c'è solo una verità (quando ci si basa su dati oggettivi e non sentimenti ed emozioni).


Ma io la voglio la verità, ma vedi, qui è un casino trovare la verità. I dati oggettivi non ci sono, li vedi tu. Non c'è nessuna prova di fatto. 
Che dici, andare in America per sottoporlo alla prova di verità? 
E se poi lascia un margine di dubbio, sono punto e a capo.
E io col dubbio  non posso vivere... 
Che cazzo di situazione con tutti i problemi che ci sono nella vita.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come non esiste una verità?
> Se io fossi lei, a questo punto vorrei se e quante volte mi ha tradito. Indipendentemente dal fatto che siano state botte di allegria o altro.
> E da qui ripartire.....
> La verità non è quello che hanno vissuto insieme perchè sotto c'è la menzogna....
> Questo non mette in dubbio quello che lui provi per lei. Io sono sicura che lei resta la donna della sua vita. L'ho già detto che mi ricorda qualcuno...........


Allora mettiamo che tu sia lei e io suo marito...
Tu mi fai una domanda del genere e ti giuro su me stesso ( e scusate se è poco) CHE NON TI SO RISPONDERE ok?
Tu sai dirmi con chi hai bevuto il caffè una mattina dieci anni fa? NO.
Ecco neanch'io mi ricordo se e con chi dieci anni fa ho trombato...ok?

Se tu mi chiedi...
COnte chi hai amato nella tua vita, so rispondere.
Se mi chiedi da chi sei stato amato: so rispondere.

Se mi chiedi sei stato anche a letto con altre?
Ti dico SI.

E allora?
Ti ho forse mai fatto mancare qualcosa? 
Ti ho negato qualcosa?
Quando hai avuto bisogno dov'ero io? A troie o al tuo fianco?
E tu dov'eri quando io ho avuto bisogno?
Mi hai risposto che non potevi...
Ora ciucia, mia cara, ciucia.

Tu mi dirai...ma non è vero che non c'ero...tu eri nel mio cuore...
E come fai a mostrarmi che è vero o falso?

Per questo se dici di amarmi...
O me lo mostri con i fatti, o io, NON TI CREDO.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo sia a questo punto
> 
> è solo un down delle montagne russe emozionali


Robe da donna?
Ormoni?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quanto mi fa incazzare arrivare a questo punto ed aver per giorni spiegato che non è tutto così semplice.  Mi incazzo come una iena e poi...poi succede questo, quello che era lo step prevedibile e sicuro.
> Diletta, il sapere la verità è per non avere una vita di menzogne, la verità non è soggettiva ma oggettiva e c'è solo una verità (quando ci si basa su dati oggettivi e non sentimenti ed emozioni).


Appunto su dati oggettivi e rilevabili.
Ok, io dico...ah sai mi sono scopato sabina, tanto per fare un nome...
Tu vai da Sabina, e le chiedi...hai scopato con il conte?
Lei ti risponde...si va là...quello se la sogna la mia pelosetta...

Daniele chi dei due mente?

Ma se tu hai visto con i tuoi occhi io e sabina trombare, e devi pure accertarti che io sia io e lei lei, allora hai un dato oggettivo rilevabile...altrimenti sei in balia di quanto ti diciamo noi...

Quali sono i dati oggettivi per Diletta?
Che prima del matrimonio suo marito ha fatto il mascalzone eh?

E allora?
Senti mi ricordo una tipa con cui si fecero follie all'epoca...
Poi si sposò...e disse a me e anche ad altri...ehi ragazzi, adesso basta, ho messo la testa a posto e ho una famiglia...
Da quel che so oggi ha un'ottima famiglia, 4 figli...e non mi passa neppure per la testa che abbia continuato con certi giochini...

Troppa ansia buttata adosso a Diletta e non va bene...

Diletta la pensa così...perchè non ha mai fatto marachelle...se le avesse fatte...si metterebbe l'animo in pace eh?
La verità sarebbe: senti tu ti sei fatto le tue e io le mie, lasciamo ste robe negli armadi e freghiamocene, che abbiamo il nostro rapporto da vivere che è cento volte più importante...

Ma cosa credi Daniele...XD...
Se io fossi il marito di Diletta e lei mi fa capire quanto male sta per le mie mascalzonate, le direi, ok, dai cocca, ho sbagliato, non lo farò mai più.

E riderei come un matto alle sue verifiche...
male non fare, paura non avere...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo:
> 
> 1) E' una parola, oggi proprio sguazzo nella merda, domani non so
> 2) Ma infatti per me è troppa fatica
> ...


Ecco bon: era a letto con te.
Quindi ? Tutto il resto è in più...ok?
Insomma che prove hai alla mano?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io la voglio la verità, ma vedi, qui è un casino trovare la verità. I dati oggettivi non ci sono, li vedi tu. Non c'è nessuna prova di fatto.
> Che dici, andare in America per sottoporlo alla prova di verità?
> E se poi lascia un margine di dubbio, sono punto e a capo.
> E io col dubbio  non posso vivere...
> Che cazzo di situazione con tutti i problemi che ci sono nella vita.


BOn pensa ai veri problemi della vita che è meglio...
GUarda te lo dico con il cuore in mano: perchè mi è capitato di mentire:
Ascolta se inizi ad attaccarlo, lui ammetterà tutto quel che vuoi, pur che lo lasci in pace...
Tu inizi mi hai traditoooooooooooooooo...
Io ti dico...maddai non è vero...
Tu insisti come un ducetto puntiglioso...
Arrivo a diri...SI cara, ti ho tradito, ma adesso piantala con sta storia...

In altre parole...
Lascia perdere....che ti cambia?

Pensa a quanto è carino e buono con te...
Dai, rischi sul serio di rovinare tutto...

Perchè se sbrocca, ti manda a fare in culo, e poi ti dice...ok, pupa, io sono questo, adesso mi lancio nelle mie avventure, e tu fai quel che ti pare: non me ne frega più un cazzo, nè di te, nè di tutte le tue paure da donnicciola sciocca e insicura...va pure dall'avvocato, vai dove ti pare...ma smettila di rompermi i coglioni.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo sia a questo punto
> 
> è solo un down delle montagne russe emozionali


diciamo che hai iniziato il cammino?.....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora mettiamo che tu sia lei e io suo marito...
> Tu mi fai una domanda del genere e ti giuro su me stesso ( e scusate se è poco) CHE NON TI SO RISPONDERE ok?
> Tu sai dirmi con chi hai bevuto il caffè una mattina dieci anni fa? NO.
> Ecco neanch'io mi ricordo se e con chi dieci anni fa ho trombato...ok?
> ...


 
La parte grassettata vale per te non sai se vale anche per lei...
Lui ha già confessato quello che ha fatto prima del matrimonio, ora è stato sgamato mentre chattava o altro quindi credo che ci voglia molto poco (ovviamente se lo si vuole) a fargli dire se c'è dell'altro.

Il discorso su quello che lui ha saputo darle, lo posso condividere, ma allo stato attuale lei dovrebbe mettere sul piatto della bilancia la vita che ha fatto e quella che non sapeva esistesse e poi prendere una decisione


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Caro Conte, la cosa peggiore che potessi fare stamani è stata quella che ho fatto: accendere il pc.  Non mi ci dovevo neanche avvicinare...
> ...


Bonjour madame, ben svegliata....

questa e' la riprova di quanto fossero radicate nel tuo animo le puttanate sull'homo italicus con cui ti sei fatta imbottire la capoccia...

da oggi sempre all'erta devi stare, altro che ritornare a dormire per altri 18 anni...


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perchè c'è ancora così presente questa altalena di emozioni dentro di me?
> Perchè stamani mi sembra tutto diverso? Cosa è successo stanotte che ha provocato questo malessere che voglio scacciare e non ci riesco.
> "Ok. è tutto chiarito...non ci sono problemi. Si va avanti forti del nostro amore"
> Questo ragionamento stamani non sortisce nessun effetto benevolo.
> ...


Diletta... ho letto questo tuo post e mi ha suscitato una grande tenerezza, in senso buono però.

E' normale l'altalena di emozioni. Fai conto che il rapporto con tuo marito sia un viaggio. Avevate davanti a voi una meta ben precisa e una strada dritta e senza pericoli. Improvvisamente un ostacolo vi costringe a scegliere una strada alternativa, lunga e tortuosa... dovete metabolizzare il cambiamento, valutare se sia la strada giusta oppure considerare l'idea di percorrere altre strade... voi siete a questo punto. Ci vuole tempo, bisogna lavorare, bisogna far fatica. 

Soprattutto bisogna essere in due a farla, questa fatica. Bisogna ragionarci insieme, in modo onesto. Condividere non vuol dire solo dirsi le cose in faccia, ma risistemarle in un quadro che stia bene ad entrambi.


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bonjour madame, ben svegliata....
> 
> questa e' la riprova di quanto fossero radicate nel tuo animo le puttanate sull'homo italicus con cui ti sei fatta imbottire la capoccia...
> 
> da oggi sempre all'erta devi stare, altro che ritornare a dormire per altri 18 anni...



..ma non è una "riprova" di niente, sono solo dubbi, oggi tanti dubbi...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..ma non è una "riprova" di niente, sono solo dubbi, oggi tanti dubbi...


Ue' ciccina...:mrgreen: te hai detto miliardi di volte che queste so' convinzioni forgiate da millenni de storia dell'Homo...

non fare come la Longari che me caschi sull'uccello...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La parte grassettata vale per te non sai se vale anche per lei...
> Lui ha già confessato quello che ha fatto prima del matrimonio, ora è stato sgamato mentre chattava o altro quindi credo che ci voglia molto poco (ovviamente se lo si vuole) a fargli dire se c'è dell'altro.
> 
> Il discorso su quello che lui ha saputo darle, lo posso condividere, ma allo stato attuale lei dovrebbe mettere sul piatto della bilancia la vita che ha fatto e quella che non sapeva esistesse e poi prendere una decisione


Una chat è na chat.
Passare una notte con un'altra è un'altra cosa.

Ma parliamo di quelle che vedono sempre la malizia e il secondo fine in ogni comportamento degli altri? Eh?

Sulla parte grassettata...certo...ma se lei tace...e non sa farmi un elenco di cose dettagliate, io me ne sbatto i maroni.
Perchè quando mi fa l'elenco rispondo: perchè non me l'hai mai detto? E hai sempre cercato solo di farmelo capire? Stai là con i tuoi trabocchetti del cazzo...


----------



## Daniele (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io la voglio la verità, ma vedi, qui è un casino trovare la verità. I dati oggettivi non ci sono, li vedi tu. Non c'è nessuna prova di fatto.
> Che dici, andare in America per sottoporlo alla prova di verità?
> E se poi lascia un margine di dubbio, sono punto e a capo.
> E io col dubbio  non posso vivere...
> Che cazzo di situazione con tutti i problemi che ci sono nella vita.


Carissima, mi spiace di essere anonimo, se no ti aiuterei io a sgamare tuo marito con una chiaccheratina simpatica simpatica. Tu sai perchè ho indagato sul tradimento? Per solo una espressione dello sguardo della mia ex che era fuori norma, impara anche te e vedere se una persona mente o no, anche i più bravi fanno errori.
Io ti dico che le prove non le hai, ma tuo marito ha fatto già un errore ed è quello di dirti dei suoi presunti tradimenti prematrimoniali. Adesso se ben ci pensi, che ci sta a dire quello? Per amore di verità? maddai.
Pensaci bene, se mi fermi perchè sto per rubarti qualcosa e ti parlo di cosa ho rubato 20 anni fà, hai le prove di quello che dico??? Ed hai le prove che invece non ho rubato ieri quello che dico di aver rubato 20 anni fa?
Diletta, tuo marito è entrato in un gioco dove o può perdere o lo può prendere in quel posto, il gioco delle bugie, dici una bugia e tutto quello che dici diventerà merda nei dubbi del subconoscio della persona.
La verità tu non la saprai mai, purtroppo, ma se fossi in te invece di dargli libertà gli direi chiaro e tondo che credi a lui, ma che per vivere meglio il futuro chiederai la separazione al primo accenno di sgarro....vedi che la tua vita sarà migliore??? per te lavorerà solo la minaccia, non dovrai fare altro.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Diletta... ho letto questo tuo post e mi ha suscitato una grande tenerezza, in senso buono però.
> 
> E' normale l'altalena di emozioni. Fai conto che il rapporto con tuo marito sia un viaggio. Avevate davanti a voi una meta ben precisa e una strada dritta e senza pericoli. Improvvisamente un ostacolo vi costringe a scegliere una strada alternativa, lunga e tortuosa... dovete metabolizzare il cambiamento, valutare se sia la strada giusta oppure considerare l'idea di percorrere altre strade... voi siete a questo punto. Ci vuole tempo, bisogna lavorare, bisogna far fatica.
> 
> Soprattutto bisogna essere in due a farla, questa fatica. Bisogna ragionarci insieme, in modo onesto. Condividere non vuol dire solo dirsi le cose in faccia, ma risistemarle in un quadro che stia bene ad entrambi.


Sole cazzo...è una chat...ok?
Diletta tenta, dai facciamo una chat rovente io e te, e ti fai beccare dal marito...dai Diletta buona buona...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una chat è na chat.
> Passare una notte con un'altra è un'altra cosa.
> 
> Ma parliamo di quelle che vedono sempre la malizia e il secondo fine in ogni comportamento degli altri? Eh?
> ...


Dipende di che cosa parli in una chat....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sole cazzo...è una chat...ok?
> Diletta tenta, dai facciamo una chat rovente io e te, e ti fai beccare dal marito...dai Diletta buona buona...


Conte non nascondiamoci dietro a un dito. Una chat di un certo tipo già prevede un tradimento....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende di che cosa parli in una chat....


Ma se---i....o...ehm...ve ben lasciamo stare...
Ehm...se...


----------



## aristocat (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta, scusa se torno alla carica... io penso che molto più dello "stare all'erta" possa aiutare il non farsi illusioni su tuo marito. Come hanno già detto altri, conviene guardare ai fatti, a quello che ti dimostra. 
Stare all'erta comporta continua tensione, invece credo che vivere alla giornata sia più saggio...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte non nascondiamoci dietro a un dito. Una chat di un certo tipo già prevede un tradimento....


Ah ve ben si...allora prevedo che nei prossimi mesi...saranno dugento le nuova corna che pianterò a mia moglie...

Io in chat...dico sempre una cosa...

da..te...me...la...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Senti non esageriamo...
Solo un'invornita passa da na chat a na scopata.
Le donne, da come le conosco io, accettano di incontrarti e si riservano fino all'ultimo la decisione di concedersi o meno eh?
E sai perchè?

Perchè il virtuale disinibisce molto...poi nel reale...cambia eh?

Ma può darsi che per gli altri uomini basti uno schioccar di dita eh?
Chattatina, propostina, ok caro, mi faccio carina e mi prendo due giorni per te, ok cara, vado via due giorni per lavoro...e si fa no?

ma funziona così secondo te?

Maddai Cristo, stava solo giocattolando con una chat...poi vivono assieme, saprà lei le abitudini di lui, no?

Il sesso occasionale, capita, ancora secondo gli stilemi classici...tipo discoteca e via...no?

A me è successo una volta per colpa di un aereo perso...lei pure...ma non chiedermi come siamo finiti in quel posto: non lo so...

Dai non gettiamo ansie inutili addosso a diletta...dai...uffi dai...ha solito un marito marpioncino...e che sarà mai?

Dai Farfalla comincia a controllare il tuo, magari scopri...che è mio amico di scorribande...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte non nascondiamoci dietro a un dito. Una chat di un certo tipo già prevede un tradimento....


 
addirittura...contare anche quelle come tradimenti???capisco bene Farfalla??mica sempre vanno a buon fine,...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> addirittura...contare anche quelle come tradimenti???capisco bene Farfalla??mica sempre vanno a buon fine,...


Ma strucca strucca...sono finalizzate a.....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma strucca strucca...sono finalizzate a.....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 ma cosa dici.....''vengo in chat solo per fare due chiacchere'''quante volte l'hai sentito dire????
cercano solo quello,e un'amica conosciuta li',e pare che liu'hard sina le sposate......chissa'perche'.......ahahahahahha
ora del bianchin maestro???


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma cosa dici.....''vengo in chat solo per fare due chiacchere'''quante volte l'hai sentito dire????
> cercano solo quello,e un'amica conosciuta li',e pare che liu'hard sina le sposate......chissa'perche'.......ahahahahahha
> ora del bianchin maestro???


Ah si dai un prosecchino...
Sai perchè?
Perchè è bello sognare ad occhi aperti...
Pensa magari tu sei na cessa...e lo sai...
In chat...puoi dipingerti appunto per quello che vorresti essere e non sei...
Poi da quel che mi hanno mostrato le donne...sia in chat, o in fb, gli uomini sparano di quelle porcate mica da ridere eh?

Ma per me le chat, sono solo giochini innocenti...per sognare...
Come sei vestita adesso?
Sono nuda sul divano, penso a te, mi sto toccando, e penso a quelle cose che mi farai quando c'incontreremo...

Ohi, mi ricordo un estate dove intrecciai con una sconosciuta ( e lo è ancora oggi) una corrispondenza su chi sparava più porcate...

Sarà stata una lei? Un lui?
Per me era solo: Pompinia Rossi.
Non so dirvi altro...

Poi mi mandò delle foto, e mi accorsi che le aveva prese da un sito...
Mi incazzai...perchè mi sentivo imbrogliato...

Lei mi rispose, maddai, intanto pensa a quanto hai sognato fino a quando non te ne sei accorto...

Poi ci sono quelle che considerano tradimento anche se beccano il marito a leggere Playboy...occhio è che non s'innamori di una foto eh? 

Diletta, ma fatti un paio di chat pure tu...XD...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> addirittura...contare anche quelle come tradimenti???capisco bene Farfalla??mica sempre vanno a buon fine,...


Non dico questo. Ma lo scopo alla fine è quello.
E se hai l'intenzione magari su 10 volte 1 va a buon fine


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non dico questo. Ma lo scopo alla fine è quello.
> E se hai l'intenzione magari su 10 volte 1 va a buon fine


E allora un pover'uomo non deve chattare?
Mah io chatto solo con gli amici...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma cosa dici.....''vengo in chat solo per fare due chiacchere'''quante volte l'hai sentito dire????
> cercano solo quello,e un'amica conosciuta li',*e pare che liu'hard sina le sposate......*chissa'perche'.......ahahahahahha
> ora del bianchin maestro???




scusa Lothar ma cosa vuol dire questa frase? davvero non riesco a capire


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa Lothar ma cosa vuol dire questa frase? davvero non riesco a capire


Pare che le più hard siano le sposate.
Intende dire che a sto mondo: ci sono molte sposate, o annoiate o trascurate, facili prede dei marpioni di turno.


----------



## elena (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pare che le più hard siano le sposate.
> Intende dire che a sto mondo: ci sono molte sposate, o annoiate o trascurate, facili prede dei marpioni di turno.


relativamente facili...
http://www.tradimento.net/donne_il_tradimento_corre_sul_web


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> relativamente facili...
> http://www.tradimento.net/donne_il_tradimento_corre_sul_web


Ma porca miseria...anche le donne no hanno diritto alle loro valvole di sfogo eh?
Ma porco mondo cane...
Una volta andavano a sfogarsi dal confessore...poi dal medico, poi dal maestro di yoga, poi dall'allenatore di nuoto...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Il virtuale ha aperto nuove possibilità no?

Ma appunto tra na chat e l'incontro reale ce ne passa eh?

Però ehm, dato che ho avuto l'onore di presenziare al primo salto dal virtuale al reale di una donna...posso dire che: questa prima aveva mille paure, maniaci e company, poi aveva l'emozione e l'adrenalina...ma non finimmo mica a letto eh?
Continuammo i discorsi del virtuale in una buona trattoria...

Penso che le chat, diano voce alla fantasia no?
E più due persone si inventano un loro rifugio di sogno, più è tutto falso, e meno si ha voglia di incontrarsi no?

Uffi....quante storie...

Tutti hanno bisogno di un orecchio che ci ascolti: questo è il fatto.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora un pover'uomo non deve chattare?
> Mah io chatto solo con gli amici...


 caro Conte che dici?
la chat e'una fonte..certo li'ognuno puo'essere chiunque...pero' serve, a presto..


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa Lothar ma cosa vuol dire questa frase? davvero non riesco a capire


scusami..scritta in fretta,tu dirai,ma che strano...le sposate in chat sono le + ..diciamo allegre??ciao buona notte


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto su dati oggettivi e rilevabili.
> Ok, io dico...ah sai mi sono scopato sabina, tanto per fare un nome...
> Tu vai da Sabina, e le chiedi...hai scopato con il conte?
> Lei ti risponde...si va là...quello se la sogna la mia pelosetta...
> ...




Conte, tu pensi che un cambiamento così dopo il matrimonio possa farlo anche un uomo libertino? O è più unico che raro?

Sì, il problema è anche quello. Mi sento in svantaggio rispetto a lui per non poter vantare alcuna esperienza in campo, e odio sentirmi così.
In altri tempi sarei stata orgogliosa della mia fedeltà, ora quasi mi sento in imbarazzo nei suoi confronti poichè sono proprio la donna che lui ha voluto al suo fianco e questo fa sì che mi senta inferiore a lui.
Ho le mani legate: come potrei  pareggiare un po' i conti ora che sono sposata? Prima non lo potevo fare, ora non lo posso fare per la mia scala di valori.
Sono proprio una sfigata


----------



## elena (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, tu pensi che un cambiamento così dopo il matrimonio possa farlo anche un uomo libertino? O è più unico che raro?
> 
> Sì, il problema è anche quello. Mi sento in svantaggio rispetto a lui per non poter vantare alcuna esperienza in campo, e odio sentirmi così.
> In altri tempi sarei stata orgogliosa della mia fedeltà, ora quasi mi sento in imbarazzo nei suoi confronti poichè sono proprio la donna che lui ha voluto al suo fianco e questo fa sì che mi senta inferiore a lui.
> ...


beh...potresti sempre iscriverti a una chat :mexican:


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, mi spiace di essere anonimo, se no ti aiuterei io a sgamare tuo marito con una chiaccheratina simpatica simpatica. Tu sai perchè ho indagato sul tradimento? Per solo una espressione dello sguardo della mia ex che era fuori norma, impara anche te e vedere se una persona mente o no, anche i più bravi fanno errori.
> Io ti dico che le prove non le hai, ma tuo marito ha fatto già un errore ed è quello di dirti dei suoi presunti tradimenti prematrimoniali. Adesso se ben ci pensi, che ci sta a dire quello? Per amore di verità? maddai.
> Pensaci bene, se mi fermi perchè sto per rubarti qualcosa e ti parlo di cosa ho rubato 20 anni fà, hai le prove di quello che dico??? Ed hai le prove che invece non ho rubato ieri quello che dico di aver rubato 20 anni fa?
> Diletta, tuo marito è entrato in un gioco dove o può perdere o lo può prendere in quel posto, il gioco delle bugie, dici una bugia e tutto quello che dici diventerà merda nei dubbi del subconoscio della persona.
> La verità tu non la saprai mai, purtroppo, ma se fossi in te invece di dargli libertà gli direi chiaro e tondo che credi a lui, ma che per vivere meglio il futuro chiederai la separazione al primo accenno di sgarro....vedi che la tua vita sarà migliore??? per te lavorerà solo la minaccia, non dovrai fare altro.



Io lo intendo diversamente un rapporto di coppia, sarò un'idealista del cazzo, ma sono così. Per me, sincerità e complicità stanno in simbiosi dove c'è una coppia. Il problema è proprio questo: voler a tutti i costi rimpostare il matrimonio con questi presupposti e allo stesso tempo non riuscire a crederci come prima, perchè lui non è più credibile.
Per me la minaccia non è contemplata in un matrimonio d'amore come è stato il mio finora, potrebbe esserlo in un matrimonio d'interesse che non appartiene al mio caso.
Ripeto che è stato costretto a "confessarsi", non mi chiedere i dettagli della cosa perchè sono troppo privati. Il matrimonio stava saltando, ero già andata dall'avvocato...ha avuto troppa paura.


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sole cazzo...è una chat...ok?
> Diletta tenta, dai facciamo una chat rovente io e te, e ti fai beccare dal marito...dai Diletta buona buona...



Già fatto! Non tanto rovente, ma sufficiente a farlo ingelosire di brutto, con tanto di entrata furiosa nel bar dove, con un sotterfugio, mi ero incontrata con un amico di vecchia data, che lui tra l'altro non sopporta.
Non ci crederai, ma lui è passato di lì proprio in quel momento e ha scorto la mia auto...
Conclusione: non posso più entrare in quel bar per la figura. Peccato, era uno  dei più belli!


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte non nascondiamoci dietro a un dito. Una chat di un certo tipo già prevede un tradimento....


...infatti. E io che ho sbirciato ti posso assicurare che era di un certo tipo


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Diletta, scusa se torno alla carica... io penso che molto più dello "stare all'erta" possa aiutare il non farsi illusioni su tuo marito. Come hanno già detto altri, conviene guardare ai fatti, a quello che ti dimostra.
> Stare all'erta comporta continua tensione, invece credo che vivere alla giornata sia più saggio...



Brava, è quello che ho fatto finora, fra alti e bassi.
Ora, da stamani, sono nel momento "basso" per eccellenza.
Io non so stare all'erta perchè, come ho già detto, è troppo faticoso e poi, non fa parte della mia natura.
Mi ero già fatta tutto il mio ragionamento che non faceva una grinza: non mi faccio illusioni, se anche "scappasse" qualcosa non è niente di che...tanto lui ama me e amerà sempre me. 
Cosa sta succedendo di storto?


----------



## oceansize (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Brava, è quello che ho fatto finora, fra alti e bassi.
> Ora, da stamani, sono nel momento "basso" per eccellenza.
> Io non so stare all'erta perchè, come ho già detto, è troppo faticoso e poi, non fa parte della mia natura.
> Mi ero già fatta tutto il mio ragionamento che non faceva una grinza:* non mi faccio illusioni, se anche "scappasse" qualcosa non è niente di che...tanto lui ama me e amerà sempre me. *
> Cosa sta succedendo di storto?


forse cominci a non crederci nemmeno tu  ma è un bene, fa parte del tuo percorso.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora un pover'uomo non deve chattare?
> Mah io chatto solo con gli amici...


Ma la smetti?
Sai cosa intendo.
Anch'io chatto con gli amici....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...infatti. E io che ho sbirciato ti posso assicurare che era di un certo tipo


Quindi hai già una prova che i suoi tradimenti sono proseguiti o comunque è proseguita l'intenzione.....


----------



## Daniele (10 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi hai già una prova che i suoi tradimenti sono proseguiti o comunque è proseguita l'intenzione.....


Farfalla, sai che ventanni fa lui ha commesso dei crimini...e lo hai beccato adesso a ricreare lo stesso crimine, credi che in questi 20 anni se ne sia stato buono buonino???? Io non riesco a pensarlo, perchè se lui credesse fermamente al matrimonio come sacramento non avrebbe detto quelle immani stronzate, no? Diletta ci crede e si vede, ma lui sinceramente ci crede come i chiesari della mia parrocchia, di facciata persona pie e via dicendo, la realtà è che dietro scorgi molta empietà.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, sai che ventanni fa lui ha commesso dei crimini...e lo hai beccato adesso a ricreare lo stesso crimine, credi che in questi 20 anni se ne sia stato buono buonino???? Io non riesco a pensarlo, perchè se lui credesse fermamente al matrimonio come sacramento non avrebbe detto quelle immani stronzate, no? *Diletta ci crede e si vede*, ma lui sinceramente ci crede come i chiesari della mia parrocchia, di facciata persona pie e via dicendo, la realtà è che dietro scorgi molta empietà.


Ma nun ce crede manco Diletta, in sostanza non c'ha mai creduto perche' e' contro i suoi principi che poi sono solo il minimo sindacale, altrimenti non stava rimbambita per l'incoerenza da digerire.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Farfalla, sai che ventanni fa lui ha commesso dei crimini...e lo hai beccato adesso a ricreare lo stesso crimine, credi che in questi 20 anni se ne sia stato buono buonino????* Io non riesco a pensarlo, perchè se lui credesse fermamente al matrimonio come sacramento non avrebbe detto quelle immani stronzate, no? Diletta ci crede e si vede, ma lui sinceramente ci crede come i chiesari della mia parrocchia, di facciata persona pie e via dicendo, la realtà è che dietro scorgi molta empietà.


Io è dal primo post che dico che sicuramente ha proseguito..
E con questo non esprimo giudizi (come potrei?), ma penso che sia giusto che lei sappia la verità e poi valuti


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io è dal primo post che dico che sicuramente ha proseguito..
> E con questo non esprimo giudizi (come potrei?), ma *penso che sia giusto che lei sappia la verità e poi valuti*


:up::up::up:

perchè nessuna valutazione può essere validamente fatta
se sono fasulli o parziali i dati di partenza
e nemmeno se si crede o si teme che possano essere fasulli o parziali


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> perchè nessuna valutazione può essere validamente fatta
> se sono fasulli o parziali i dati di partenza
> e nemmeno se si crede o si teme che possano essere fasulli o parziali


:up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io è dal primo post che dico che sicuramente ha proseguito..
> E con questo non esprimo giudizi (come potrei?), ma penso che sia giusto che lei sappia la verità e poi valuti





Amoremio ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> perchè nessuna valutazione può essere validamente fatta
> se sono fasulli o parziali i dati di partenza
> e nemmeno se si crede o si teme che possano essere fasulli o parziali


 Quoto entrambe! :up::up:


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sole cazzo...è una chat...ok?
> Diletta tenta, dai facciamo una chat rovente io e te, e ti fai beccare dal marito...dai Diletta buona buona...


Io non mi riferivo all'episodio singolo, ma alla situazione di ansia, incertezza e dubbio che attraversa chi scopre un lato del proprio compagno che non sospettava. E' una cosa che bisogna rielaborare, un piccolo trauma.

Diletta ora deve capire tante cose, è costretta a riflettere su questioni che non pensava di dover affrontare: deve capire cos'è disposta ad accettare e cosa no. Deve ritrovare, in un modo o nell'altro, la fiducia nei confronti di suo marito. Non è cosa da poco.


----------



## Realista (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta,

ti dò il mio parere alle domande nel primo tuo post:

Un uomo può tradire solo per sesso?

Assolutamente sì

( da quello che ho visto può farlo anche una donna, anche se in percentuale sono più gli uomini che tradiscono "solo" per sesso )

mentre 

Un uomo può tradire solo per sesso e pretendere invece che la sua donna non lo faccia perché è una prerogativa solo maschile?

Beh, in questo caso l'uomo è semplicemente egoista


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Realista ha detto:


> Diletta,
> 
> ti dò il mio parere alle domande nel primo tuo post:
> 
> ...


ma questo mica se l'è chiesto
(almeno non mi pare)
ha dato per scontato che lei non lo farà
perchè lei non è così 
e perchè la questione sarebbe per lui "più complicata!:unhappy:


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, sai che ventanni fa lui ha commesso dei crimini...e lo hai beccato adesso a ricreare lo stesso crimine, credi che in questi 20 anni se ne sia stato buono buonino???? Io non riesco a pensarlo, perchè se lui credesse fermamente al matrimonio come sacramento non avrebbe detto quelle immani stronzate, no? Diletta ci crede e si vede, ma lui sinceramente ci crede come i chiesari della mia parrocchia, di facciata persona pie e via dicendo, la realtà è che dietro scorgi molta empietà.




Datti però una regolata, addirittura "crimini", per me i crimini sono altri, comunque andiamo oltre.

Mi dici quali immani stronzate ha raccontato? Sono un po' confusa ultimamente e non so a cosa ti riferisci.

Io voglio solo e soltanto la cruda verità, la pretendo in un rapporto.
So che se venisse fuori qualche altra sporadicissima avventuretta, gliela prescriverei anch'essa, per come la penso e ho avuto modo di esprimere in tutte queste pagine, quindi dov'è il problema? 
Ergo: lui non mente, non ne ha bisogno, la sua situazione rimarrebbe quella, identica...


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io è dal primo post che dico che sicuramente ha proseguito..
> E con questo non esprimo giudizi (come potrei?), ma penso che sia giusto che lei sappia la verità e poi valuti



Ma io ho inquadrato come è stato lui un tempo e mi sembra plausibile che possa aver combinato ancora qualcosina nel corso degli anni matrimoniali.
Chi ne è predisposto è un po' più facile che salti la cavallina.
Ma potrebbe essere vero il contrario: si è divertito così tanto da tirare i remi in barca perchè appagato.
Perchè no?  

Penso che siamo al 50% delle possibilità, una più una meno.

E poi, a meno che non si nasconda dentro di lui l'anima del seriale (in tal caso, fuori della porta subito) per il resto se ne può tranquillamente parlare (e lui lo sa)


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Datti però una regolata, addirittura "crimini", per me i crimini sono altri, comunque andiamo oltre.
> 
> Mi dici quali immani stronzate ha raccontato? Sono un po' confusa ultimamente e non so a cosa ti riferisci.
> 
> ...


sei in una fase up adesso?

sai che a volte sembri un filino sdoppiata?

una "te" soffre per ragionevolissimi dubbi 
un'altra "te" ha una montagna di certezze la cui parvenza granitica sembra apprezzabile  solo a te


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io ho inquadrato come è stato lui un tempo e mi sembra *plausibile che possa aver combinato ancora qualcosina nel corso degli anni matrimoniali.*
> Chi ne è predisposto è un po' più facile che salti la cavallina.
> Ma potrebbe essere vero il contrario: si è divertito così tanto da tirare i remi in barca perchè appagato.
> Perchè no?
> ...


non è indice di serialità il grassetto?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei in una fase up adesso?
> 
> sai che a volte sembri un filino sdoppiata?
> 
> ...


e so' cose che se vedono pure da qua...

chissa' che glije racconta al pissicologo...come fa er cuscus?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io ho inquadrato come è stato lui un tempo e mi sembra plausibile che possa aver combinato ancora qualcosina nel corso degli anni matrimoniali.
> Chi ne è predisposto è un po' più facile che salti la cavallina.
> Ma potrebbe essere vero il contrario: si è divertito così tanto da tirare i remi in barca perchè appagato.
> Perchè no?
> ...


Crimini sono tutte le azioni contro una persona, non sono crimini solo quelli puniti per legge. Per esempio le mie Zie sono delle criminali di merda, ma si sono mosse scorrettamente in termini di legge, solo moralmente hanno commesso crimini per i quali non c'è assoluzione di Dio che tenga.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e so' cose che se vedono pure da qua...
> 
> chissa' che glije racconta al pissicologo...come fa er cuscus?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


come vuoi che lo faccia?

nell'unico modo







aggiungendo la "s" del plurale :carneval:

dialettalmente:
bubus settetes :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> come vuoi che lo faccia?
> 
> nell'unico modo
> 
> ...


Ma nun c'andra', oseno' e' da denunciarlo all'ordine e farlo radiare...sto lader.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non mi riferivo all'episodio singolo, ma alla situazione di ansia, incertezza e dubbio che attraversa chi scopre un lato del proprio compagno che non sospettava. E' una cosa che bisogna rielaborare, un piccolo trauma.
> 
> Diletta ora deve capire tante cose, è costretta a riflettere su questioni che non pensava di dover affrontare: deve capire cos'è disposta ad accettare e cosa no. Deve ritrovare, in un modo o nell'altro, la fiducia nei confronti di suo marito. Non è cosa da poco.



Sole, hai centrato in pieno il mio problema, che non è quello di sapere se ha continuato dopo, e quante volte e con quali modalità per poterlo giudicare ed emettere la sentenza. Questo mi interessa per un motivo di trasparenza nel rapporto, che ora dovrebbe avere i presupposti per ripartire.

La cosa che fatico ad accettare è proprio la scoperta di questo suo insospettabile lato nascosto.
E mi chiedo: il mio matrimonio può andare avanti lo stesso, conoscendo ora un "segreto" che tante donne non vorrebbero mai sapere?
Cosa mi comporta avere al mio fianco una persona che, con i miei principi, ha veramente poco a che fare?
Una persona che risulta essere inevitabilmente più a rischio di cedimenti, ma che, al contempo, mostra ora tanta sincerità da dirmi: ho tentato di...ma non ne sono più capace...


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei in una fase up adesso?
> 
> sai che a volte sembri un filino sdoppiata?
> 
> ...



No, non sono nella fase up, sono un pochino più lucida (un pochino più me stessa) oggi.

Il dubbio che mi fa soffrire è che mi menta ancora, dopo tutta la fatica fatta per far emergere la verità. Io sono disposta ad impegnarmi ancora se alla base c'è questa certezza, altrimenti mollo tutto.
E' il dubbio che mi possa raggirare che incrina il mio animo, lo capisci?

Per l'altro discorso, sono certa di riuscirci a passare sopra, sempre che si tratti di roba da poco, perchè  è la sostanza che fa la differenza per me.
Io sono pronta anche subito a dire: Ok. hai fatto quel che hai fatto, in un passato recente e non, è capitato, ma so come sei quando sei con me, quindi resettiamo il tutto e ripartiamo da qui, con rinnovato impegno.
Il fatto che io ormai sia a conoscenza dei segreti potrebbe essere un deterrente per non mancarmi di rispetto mai più.
Troppo utopistico?


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è indice di serialità il grassetto?



Scusa, l'ho visto ora.
Secondo il mio metro di giudizio "qualcosina" in 18 anni di matrimonio significano 2, max 3 scappatelle.
Non mi sembra il caso di parlare di serialità.
Sono proprio così "out"?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, l'ho visto ora.
> Secondo il mio metro di giudizio "qualcosina" in 18 anni di matrimonio significano 2, max 3 scappatelle.
> Non mi sembra il caso di parlare di serialità.
> Sono proprio così "out"?


Un pochino si, e te lo dico con affetto..
Non credo che esista un numero per definire un seriale.
Sei partita con la certezza granitica che il tutto fosse concluso prima del matrimonio, adesso stai "accettando" che sia continuato e allora per tranquilizzarti poni un limite sul numero di volte.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, l'ho visto ora.
> Secondo il mio metro di giudizio "qualcosina" in 18 anni di matrimonio significano 2, max 3 scappatelle.
> Non mi sembra il caso di parlare di serialità.
> Sono proprio così "out"?


Ma dai nun se po' senti'...

ma tutte ste robe gliele hai dette allo spicologo?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non sono nella fase up, sono un pochino più lucida (un pochino più me stessa) oggi.
> 
> Il dubbio che mi fa soffrire è che mi menta ancora, dopo tutta la fatica fatta per far emergere la verità. Io sono disposta ad impegnarmi ancora se alla base c'è questa certezza, altrimenti mollo tutto.
> E' il dubbio che mi possa raggirare che incrina il mio animo, lo capisci?
> ...


mi fai 2 domande
sulla prima: se hai letto i lunghi post che ti ho scritto, puoi dubitare che io capisca?
sulla seconda: non capisco cosa temi sia utopistico
resettiamo e partiamo da qui in che senso lo intendi?
è "resettiamo e ripartiamo da qui ma non ammetterò altro tradimento": allora cosa vuoi che ti dica di quant'altro c'è stato?
basta dire a lui che sai che c'è stato altro:
secondo me non è utopia se ci tiene a te

oppure 
è "resettiamo e partiamo da qui ma queste sono le condizioni per i tradimenti futuri": in questo caso apparecchia e mettiti a tavola, il tuo fegato è la portata principale dei tempi a venire

ti rendi però conto che in entrabi i casi l'implicazione evidente è che lui sia un seriale?
magari non compulsivo
ma seriale


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi fai 2 domande
> sulla prima: se hai letto i lunghi post che ti ho scritto, puoi dubitare che io capisca?
> sulla seconda: non capisco cosa temi sia utopistico
> resettiamo e partiamo da qui in che senso lo intendi?
> ...



Ho letto ora i tuoi bellissimi post e ti ringrazio. Li rileggerò ancora con calma 
perchè contengono molti spunti di riflessione utili per me.

Ho detto utopistico lo sperare che di qui in poi lui sia fedele e ci rimanga sulla base del fatto che ora c'è tanta complicità fra noi, molta più di prima.
Questo sempre nel caso che non lo sia stato in tutti questi anni.
Parlo infatti di rinnovato impegno, come di una promessa scambiataci ancora per un nuovo inizio. Sono disposta a voltare pagina.

Ma io non so se c'è stato altro, le mie percezioni mi dicono che lui è sincero, poi, logicamente, parlando della cosa con qualche amico maschio e leggendo i vostri commenti sul forum, qualche dubbio legittimo mi è venuto.
Tanto granitica in realtà non sono. Tutto qui.
Ho incominciato quindi a ragionarci sopra...
Ma sono punto e a capo. Lui mi giura assoluta fedeltà dal matrimonio, ma il dubbio che mi possa mentire mi ronza nella testa, e mi fa star male.   
E il fatto che se mentisse non lo potrei sapere non mi aiuta.

Ma perchè: due/tre scappatelle sono indice di serialità?
Io la intendo in altro modo. Qui bisogna far intervenire l'esperto Lothar


----------



## elena (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho letto ora i tuoi bellissimi post e ti ringrazio. Li rileggerò ancora con calma
> perchè contengono molti spunti di riflessione utili per me.
> 
> Ho detto utopistico lo sperare che di qui in poi lui sia fedele e ci rimanga sulla base del fatto che ora c'è tanta complicità fra noi, molta più di prima.
> ...


Non saresti umana se non avessi dubbi.
La fiducia, la complicità e le percezioni sono importanti.
E tu sembri molto sicura delle tue percezioni.
In ciò che scrivi leggo la volontà di fare chiarezza e di dissipare i dubbi.
Ma leggo anche, fra le righe, come un desiderio di rivalsa...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> .........
> Ho detto utopistico lo sperare che di qui in poi lui sia fedele e ci rimanga sulla base del fatto che ora c'è tanta complicità fra noi, molta più di prima.
> Questo sempre nel caso che non lo sia stato in tutti questi anni.
> Parlo infatti di rinnovato impegno, come di una promessa scambiataci ancora per un nuovo inizio. Sono disposta a voltare pagina.
> ...


ipotizziamo, per semplicità, 2/3:
sono indice del fatto che periodicamente sente questo impulso e lo segue anche se può ipotizzare che la cosa ti farebbe molto soffrire

vediamo questi 2/3 quando si sono verificati:
nei 18 anni di matrimonio?
negli ultimi 8?
negli ultimi 2?

e questi 2/3 cosa sono stati?
storie, anche prive di sentimento, ma finalizzate ad avere un'altra pronta alla trombata clandestina?
singole trombate da una botta e via?
donne con le quali l'ha fatto qualche volta?

e come ha riempito il tempo tra l'una e l'altra?
cercando la prossima?
chattando?
o cosa?

io credo che se ti limiti a individuare il limite massimo della tua sopportazione e lo dai per scontato 
ti infili in un circolo vizioso psicologico da cui non esci più
e finisci per farti molto male


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, hai centrato in pieno il mio problema, che non è quello di sapere se ha continuato dopo, e quante volte e con quali modalità per poterlo giudicare ed emettere la sentenza. Questo mi interessa per un motivo di trasparenza nel rapporto, che ora dovrebbe avere i presupposti per ripartire.
> 
> La cosa che fatico ad accettare è proprio la scoperta di questo suo insospettabile lato nascosto.
> E mi chiedo: *il mio matrimonio può andare avanti lo stesso, conoscendo ora un "segreto" che tante donne non vorrebbero mai sapere?*
> ...


Cara Diletta, benvenuta nel dilemma che mi ha accompagnato nell'ultimo anno e mezzo.
Scoprire che tuo marito ha un amante è un colpo, ma il fatto che sia una cosa unica e isolata, forse (e ribadisco forse), non mina totalmente l'immagine che hai di lui. Ma scoprire che tuo marito ha un modo di vivere il sesso diverso da ciò che credevi è qualcosa che destabilizza profondamente, perchè te lo fa vedere improvvisamente sotto una luce diversa.

Mio marito, con cui sentivo di condividere i miei valori, mi ha tradito in modi diversi, anche con delle prostitute. E credimi che c'è voluta una vera rivoluzione in me stessa per accettare una cosa che mai e poi mai avrei creduto possibile. C'è stato un momento in cui ho pensato che non sarebbe mai cambiato, che avevo sbagliato persona e tutta la mia vita si fondava su una menzogna. Poi ho capito che la sua è stata una fase. Che doveva sistemare alcune cose di sè. Ci siamo rimboccati le maniche, lui ha ripreso in mano la sua vita e io pure, in modi diversi.

Ma credimi, io non ho mai smesso di indagare su me stessa. E' su di me che ho fatto il lavoro più grosso. Ho sperimentato un lato di me che non conoscevo, mi sono messa alla prova, mi sono fortificata, ho testato i miei limiti. E oggi ho un po' più chiaro ciò che pretendo da questo rapporto e ciò che sono disposta a negoziare.

Continua a riflettere senza accontentarti di risposte preconfezionate, resta sempre aperta a diverse possibilità. Questa è l'unica cosa che puoi fare, per me.


----------



## Diletta (11 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Cara Diletta, benvenuta nel dilemma che mi ha accompagnato nell'ultimo anno e mezzo.
> Scoprire che tuo marito ha un amante è un colpo, ma il fatto che sia una cosa unica e isolata, forse (e ribadisco forse), non mina totalmente l'immagine che hai di lui. Ma scoprire che tuo marito ha un modo di vivere il sesso diverso da ciò che credevi è qualcosa che destabilizza profondamente, perchè te lo fa vedere improvvisamente sotto una luce diversa.
> 
> Mio marito, con cui sentivo di condividere i miei valori, mi ha tradito in modi diversi, anche con delle prostitute. E credimi che c'è voluta una vera rivoluzione in me stessa per accettare una cosa che mai e poi mai avrei creduto possibile. C'è stato un momento in cui ho pensato che non sarebbe mai cambiato, che avevo sbagliato persona e tutta la mia vita si fondava su una menzogna. Poi ho capito che la sua è stata una fase. Che doveva sistemare alcune cose di sè. Ci siamo rimboccati le maniche, lui ha ripreso in mano la sua vita e io pure, in modi diversi.
> ...



Cara Sole, non sai come mi hanno rincuorato le tue parole. Hai capito perfettamente come mi sento perchè l'hai provato sulla tua pelle e ti ringrazio. 

Inizialmente, dopo la batosta, anch'io l'ho presa come una sfida provando una sorta di esaltazione per la grande opportunità che, mio malgrado, mi era capitata. L'ho vista come un'occasione di rinnovamento totale per entrambi. E di qui la voglia di mettermi alla prova, per vedere dove la riflessione mi avrebbe portato.
Tutto questo è stato, neanche a dirlo, di una sofferenza indicibile ma al contempo anche esaltante.     
Ora, a distanza di mesi, è subentrata una montagna di dubbi che vanno e vengono. Mi sembra di aver fatto poca, pochissima strada...  

Sì, lui lo vedo proprio sotto una luce diversa ed anch'io mi vedo sdoppiata. 
In un momento o periodo, a seconda del mio stato d'animo, vederlo per quello che è: un uomo come tutti, con le sue debolezze umane ed imperfezioni, mi rassicura; in altro momento sembra che la stima che ho di lui vada scemando. 

E' certo che l'immagine che avevo di lui ha preso un duro colpo.
Come faccio a "riabilitarlo" ai miei occhi?
E lui non riesce a capacitarsi sul perchè tutti questi anni di matrimonio, nei quali mi giura fedeltà, non siano sufficienti a voltare pagina.
Come fa a non capire che mai e poi mai avrei anche lontanamente immaginato che si potesse comportare in quel modo? 
Che il suo è stato un vero "modus operandi"?
No, non ce la faccio...

Comunque, continuerò a riflettere, sperando di non fare colpi di testa di cui me ne potrei pentire.
Anche la notte appena trascorsa è stata turbolenta: parole grosse da parte di entrambi. Così non si risolve nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, tu pensi che un cambiamento così dopo il matrimonio possa farlo anche un uomo libertino? O è più unico che raro?
> 
> Sì, il problema è anche quello. Mi sento in svantaggio rispetto a lui per non poter vantare alcuna esperienza in campo, e odio sentirmi così.
> In altri tempi sarei stata orgogliosa della mia fedeltà, ora quasi mi sento in imbarazzo nei suoi confronti poichè sono proprio la donna che lui ha voluto al suo fianco e questo fa sì che mi senta inferiore a lui.
> ...


Senti...
Senti...
Ti parlo con il cuore in mano e ti dico come io sognerei la mia compagna ideale.

Io: Stasera esco...
Tu: ( dentro di te) Eccolo che va in giro a donnine.

Poi tu mi salti addosso...sei la mia compagna no?
Poi mi dici...mentre ho il ciccio sgonfio e pregno dei tuoi umori, tutta la bocca che sa di te...e tutto il corpo che sa del tuo profumo...

Ok caro esci pure adesso...
Io ti giuro che adorerei incontrare un'altra donna conciato in questo modo.
Per poterle dire...sai si vorrei fare sesso con te...ma burp, burp...la mia compagna mi satolla!

Ma se tu sei la mia compagna ti dirò sempre: dai cara, fatti carina stasera usciamo dai...
E tu mi dici..." Non ne ho voglia sono stanca!".
Tu mi spingi ad uscire da solo.

Quindi se hai l'uomo che adora il sesso...sai come comportarti.
Fidati soddisfare noi maschietti è molto più semplice ed elementare che voi donne...a noi basta poco: ma non negateci quel poco.
Fallo contento...e non ti tradirà.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Già fatto! Non tanto rovente, ma sufficiente a farlo ingelosire di brutto, con tanto di entrata furiosa nel bar dove, con un sotterfugio, mi ero incontrata con un amico di vecchia data, che lui tra l'altro non sopporta.
> Non ci crederai, ma lui è passato di lì proprio in quel momento e ha scorto la mia auto...
> Conclusione: non posso più entrare in quel bar per la figura. Peccato, era uno  dei più belli!


Scema.
Scema.
Anche a me è capitato di vederla in un bar a bere il caffè con uno che non conosco, e di venire a sapere di una sua passeggiata con uno che conosco.
Pugnetto nello stomaco sai?

ma non ho fatto scenate, perchè se io faccio come il tuo, lei appunto tornerà in quel bar OGNI GIORNO.

Però brava...
Si sta instaurando il giusto clima di gioco e complicità...

Guarda Così fan tutte di Tinto Brass...assieme a lui...e poi mi dici...

Io l'ho guardato con la mia migliore amica: mi sono ritrovato in ginocchio davanti a lei...che rideva come na pazza...dicendo..." Ahahahahahaahaha....visto che sei un gelosone, possessivo ecc..ecc..ecc.."

E io lo ammetto, mi fa na rabbia incredibile, ma omo sono.

Giocate XD...

E salvi il matrimonio.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma la smetti?
> Sai cosa intendo.
> Anch'io chatto con gli amici....


E prova a smentirmi.
Prova a pensare cosa potrebbe pensare tuo marito se vedesse tutte le terrificanti porcate che ti ho scritto sul messenger.

Smentisci che io Contepinceton di sboronia detto il maialmondo squarcialupi, non ti ho mai fatto diventare paonazza...

Prova...che qua non è santo nessuno XD...

Eppure io e te...non abbiamo mai fatto sesso no?

Però se lui leggendo la chat, s'immagina che...siam perduti.

O immaginalo furibondo che mi dice...E' vero che scrivi porcherie a mia moglie? 

E io, tutto innocentino, embè si e che male c'è in questo?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non mi riferivo all'episodio singolo, ma alla situazione di ansia, incertezza e dubbio che attraversa chi scopre un lato del proprio compagno che non sospettava. E' una cosa che bisogna rielaborare, un piccolo trauma.
> 
> Diletta ora deve capire tante cose, è costretta a riflettere su questioni che non pensava di dover affrontare: deve capire cos'è disposta ad accettare e cosa no. Deve ritrovare, in un modo o nell'altro, la fiducia nei confronti di suo marito. Non è cosa da poco.



brava! 
Tu ci sei passata e sei Brava...
Allora quanto bene fanno per Diletta i post catastrofici e moralisti di Daniele e company?

Sole XD, sono io che ti parlo...
Stiamo parlando di cose e persone che non conosciamo...

E i traditi sono dei specialisti a farsi in testa scenari apocalittici...

Ma lo capiamo o no...che tante volte insomma uno si vergogna a dire all'altro certe cose, per paura di venir giudicato eh?

Pensi che per me sia stato facile far capire a mia moglie come sono fatto io?
E con il risultato che alla fine lei ha detto..." Scemo, ho capito come sei fatto e mi vai benissimo così?"....

Dai cazzo...l'ha beccato a letto con un'altra? NO.
E allora?

Le ha detto Amo un'altra?
Le ha detto Non ti amo più?

Dai Sole, è solo un rapporto che si sta evolvendo...
Tu e tuo marito ce la state facendo no?

Ma perchè non si può ragionare dicendosi...ma si dai...chi se ne frega...tanto le corna più o meno ce le abbiamo tutti...fossero questi i veri problemi della vita eh?

Mia moglie dice sempre che le corna sono di gomma...si piegano facilmente.

Diletta XD...ok, brutta delusione...e allora?

Diletta...la gelosia è un ottimo afrodisiaco...fidati...
Gli dici...Ohi, tu mi trascuri e mi sono data alle chat...no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Realista ha detto:


> Diletta,
> 
> ti dò il mio parere alle domande nel primo tuo post:
> 
> ...


Tutto sbagliato.
Le percentuali sono cagate.
Sono più alte quelle maschili, perchè l'uomo è un maschio troglodita che si vanta delle sue imprese, è pasticcione e si fa sgamare, la donna se fa certe cose se le tiene per sè. 
Certe idee sono retaggio di una cultura pre femminista, in cui il piacere sessuale femminile non doveva esistere: godevano solo le donnaccie.
Matrimonio: remedium concupiscientiae ( Maschile)....

Invece la realtà è che il sesso piace più alle donne che non agli uomini.

Al maschio troglodita, non frega un cazzo dei sentimenti, gli frega da morire solo che lei abbia goduto ( e magari di più) con un cazzo che non sia il suo...no? Lei ha tratto piacere immenso da un cazzo che non era il suo.

Invece il maschio ha la prerogativa di avere un cazzo che va sfogato e svuotato di tanto in tanto no? Deve sfiatare...

Sbaglio?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Senti...
> Ti parlo con il cuore in mano e ti dico come io sognerei la mia compagna ideale.
> 
> ...


No amico il tuo teorema non vale sempre,ad esempio a me non manca niente da quel punto di vista,anzi fosse per mia moglie lo faremmo tutte le sere,in effetti e'successo in passato.
Ma......non mi cambia niente,ovvero ho voglia di cambiare,e per questo,anche oggi,mi sono..guardato intorno.
Certo che la donna che non la da'aiuta il tradimento,cosi'come quelle che solo ...''il sabato il sera mezzi vestiti,missionario e via''....be'l'uomo cerca....quello che la moglie non da'.
solo che purtroppo spesso e'invornito,e si accontenta di pagare...quando con un po'di sforzo troverebbe....
 ma questo e'un'altra storia........


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io ho inquadrato come è stato lui un tempo e mi sembra plausibile che possa aver combinato ancora qualcosina nel corso degli anni matrimoniali.
> Chi ne è predisposto è un po' più facile che salti la cavallina.
> Ma potrebbe essere vero il contrario: si è divertito così tanto da tirare i remi in barca perchè appagato.
> Perchè no?
> ...


Donna senti.
Chi ha il vizio delle donne: 
1) Ha una montagna di tempo libero
2) Lavora poco e male perchè le donne impiegano tempo
3) Spreca una montagna di denaro e non sai come
4) E' sempre in giro in posti dove ci sono donne...ecc..ecc..ecc....

Se ha tirato i remi in barca, non è perchè appagato, ma perchè ha capito che certe cose sono CAGADE...ok? Ha robe più importanti da fare...

Maddai l'anima del seriale...
Senti prendi con le pinze tutto quello che ti dice Daniele eh? E' fuori dalla realtà...ok?

Diletta ma sai quanto potrebbe ridere di te, tuo marito, se leggesse qui dentro?

Parla piuttosto di come è lui in senso positivo, perchè ti piace, perchè lo ami, perchè te lo sei sposato, parla di come è a letto...

E diffida pure delle persone che iniziano a dirti...eh si mia cara, è capitata anche a me la stessa, cosa, tutti uguali sti uomini...guarda cara leggendoti...ho rivissuto tanti particolari della mia storia...

Occhio a similitudini, analogie ecc..ecc..ecc...ognuno di noi è una persona con un suo vissuto unico, specifico e particolare...ok?

Hai la tua figura di riferimento: Sole...leggi bene sole...
Ma non ti accorgi che ora Sole ama MEGLIO suo marito?
Ama il vero uomo che è in lui...
Ti dirà...ma a che prezzo...

Ma è geniale...se si deve passare per di lì, si passa per di lì.

Cazzo se tuo marito è uno che tutte le sante sere è al bar fino a notte comincia a vedere dove va eh?

Ma se è lì a casa con te, casomai ti tradisce...con il pc...non con donne in carne ed ossa...dovresti dirgli...senti...lascia lì quelle puttanate sul pc...e vieni con me...no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ipotizziamo, per semplicità, 2/3:
> sono indice del fatto che periodicamente sente questo impulso e lo segue anche se può ipotizzare che la cosa ti farebbe molto soffrire
> 
> vediamo questi 2/3 quando si sono verificati:
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
Che sapientona supponente....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....mai visto in vita mia una donna che cerca di ragionare da femmina in una logica maschile...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA....

Sta qua ne capisce di uomini eh:....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...

COme ha riempito il tempo tra l'una e l'altra....

Non capisci una mazza...una mazza....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....

Capita l'occasione decido il da farsi.
Non capita l'occasione: vivo lo stesso.
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

Diletta...non farti influenzare.
Pensa solo a cosa è per te il matrimonio con tuo marito.
Tutto il resto sono cagate, fidati.
Ma conta quello che pensi tu, e non quello che ti diciamo noi, ok?
Non farti influenzare e non costruire scenari catastrofici. Ok?
E non permettere a nessuno di formulare giudizi sulla persona di tuo marito.
Tu hai la tua vicenda.
Le cose che sono capitate a te, non sono quelle capitate ad amoremio.
Perchè tu sei tu, e lei e lei.
Sappilo: difronte alle delusioni, della vita: reagiamo tutti in maniera differente.
Ok?
Per favore scrivimi in privato, ok?
Vai sul mio profilo e mandi mail...per favore.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta...non farti influenzare.
> Pensa solo a cosa è per te il matrimonio con tuo marito.
> Tutto il resto sono cagate, fidati.
> Ma conta quello che pensi tu, e non quello che ti diciamo noi, ok?
> ...


Infatti deve fare cosi',sono situazioni diverse,e qui'poi vengono scritte grosse cavolate in genere,senza offesa per nessuno,
Giudicare attraverso un pc,e'assurdo.


----------



## Diletta (12 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Non saresti umana se non avessi dubbi.
> La fiducia, la complicità e le percezioni sono importanti.
> E tu sembri molto sicura delle tue percezioni.
> In ciò che scrivi leggo la volontà di fare chiarezza e di dissipare i dubbi.
> Ma leggo anche, fra le righe, come un desiderio di rivalsa...



Cara Elena, sì, insieme a tutto il marasma di sensazioni conflittuali c'è anche quello che hai detto tu: desiderio di rivalsa.
Ed è molto, molto pericoloso.


----------



## elena (12 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Elena, sì, insieme a tutto il marasma di sensazioni conflittuali c'è anche quello che hai detto tu: desiderio di rivalsa.
> Ed è molto, molto pericoloso.


Ti capisco.
Conosco bene quel marasma di sensazioni conflittuali, anche se mi trovo in una posizione molto diversa dalla tua.
E' difficile non farsi sopraffare.
Trovo però molto importante che tu possa parlare con lui delle tue sensazioni, benché conflittuali e pericolose, e trovo oltremodo importante che lui ti ascolti e ti capisca. Non perdere mai questa complicità.
Fatti ascoltare.
E ascoltati.
Io ho capito che è fondamentale fidarsi di se stessi, prima che degli altri.


----------



## Sole (12 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sole, non sai come mi hanno rincuorato le tue parole. Hai capito perfettamente come mi sento perchè l'hai provato sulla tua pelle e ti ringrazio.


Sono contenta di averti un po' rincuorato, anche se temporaneamente. Concediti tutti i dubbi che vuoi e non aver paura delle sensazioni contrastanti che avverti. Sono umane e legittime.


----------



## Sole (12 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti deve fare cosi',sono situazioni diverse,e qui'poi *vengono scritte grosse cavolate in genere*,senza offesa per nessuno,
> Giudicare attraverso un pc,e'assurdo.


Invece io qui leggo sempre cose interessanti e, a volte, divertenti.

Anche le persone che, di solito, sono abbastanza pesanti e lapidarie nei loro giudizi, riescono sempre a strapparmi un sorriso, prima o poi.

E trovo che l'esperienza di chi ha affrontato un dolore ed è riuscito a superarlo sia sempre utile, a prescindere da ciò che poi decide di fare la persona che chiede aiuto e consiglio.


----------



## Sole (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta...non farti influenzare.
> *Pensa solo a cosa è per te il matrimonio con tuo marito.*
> *Tutto il resto sono cagate*, fidati.
> Ma conta quello che pensi tu, e non quello che ti diciamo noi, ok?
> Non farti influenzare e non costruire scenari catastrofici. Ok?


 
Scusami Conte, è giusto non costruire scenari catastrofici, ma nemmeno minimizzare troppo, perchè così si rischia di ridicolizzare la crisi che sta attraversando Diletta.

Se per te il tradimento è una cagata, vuol dire che, nella tua vita, hai attraversato una serie di esperienze che ti hanno condotto fin qui. Giustissimo e legittimo, tanto di cappello.
Ma Diletta, io e molti altri, suppongo, siamo ancora in cammino e, magari, può essere che arriveremo a conclusioni differenti dalle tue.

Quando mio figlio cade e piange perchè si è fatto male, so che entro cinque minuti il dolore sarà sparito, perchè io stessa ne ho fatto esperienza. Ma non mi sognerei mai di dirgli 'non stare a piangere, è una cavolata', perchè lo sminuirei. Io lo prendo in braccio, riconosco il suo dolore e lo incoraggio.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Elena, sì, insieme a tutto il marasma di sensazioni conflittuali c'è anche quello che hai detto tu: desiderio di rivalsa.
> Ed è molto, molto pericoloso.


Comunque Dile' il fatto che sia tu a decidere per come comportarti con tuo marito e' talmente lapalissiano che e' anche inutile dirlo, pero' se qua tutti hanno avuto la stessa impressione di come stai inquinando la valutazione del comportamento di tuo marito ci sara' un motivo o si e' ordito un complotto ai tuoi danni?

A dir la verita' tutti tranne lo sciroccato che t'invita anche a scrivergli in privato...maro'...porella....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Elena, sì, insieme a tutto il marasma di sensazioni conflittuali c'è anche quello che hai detto tu: desiderio di rivalsa.
> Ed è molto, molto pericoloso.


sì, è pericoloso
ma anche molto umano
in definitiva, normale

ma dentro di te troverai il modo per collocare i diversi sentimenti che questa vicenda ti suscita nell'ordine di priorità che più corrisponde al tuo sentire profondo


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> Conosco bene quel marasma di sensazioni conflittuali, anche se mi trovo in una posizione molto diversa dalla tua.
> E' difficile non farsi sopraffare.
> Trovo però molto importante che tu possa parlare con lui delle tue sensazioni, benché conflittuali e pericolose, e trovo oltremodo importante che lui ti ascolti e ti capisca. Non perdere mai questa complicità.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (12 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ipotizziamo, per semplicità, 2/3:
> sono indice del fatto che periodicamente sente questo impulso e lo segue anche se può ipotizzare che la cosa ti farebbe molto soffrire
> 
> vediamo questi 2/3 quando si sono verificati:
> ...



Mi rendo conto che la mia opinione sia inconsueta, forse anormale.
Infatti, ci ho pensato un po' su prima di esternarla nel forum, poi mi sono detta che se questo era il mio pensiero perchè non scriverlo, sarebbero caduti i presupposti di libertà di opinione di cui si vanta il forum.

Ora provo a chiarire:

L'esclusività è sacrosanta e legittima, non è che non la desideri, semplicemente non la ritengo così vincolante sulla base della durata della vita di una persona all'interno di un matrimonio.
Tu amore mio, l'hai pretesa a garanzia del tuo e hai fatto bene perchè la pensi così.

Mi spiego meglio: in un buon matrimonio che dura da un po', una scappatella di una notte fatta in un certo contesto, per me non è così importante da compromettere il matrimonio stesso o da causare una brutta crisi.    
La considero per quello che è, sminuendone l'importanza.

Penso di non raccontarmela perchè le scappatelle antidiluviane di una notte fatte da mio marito non mi hanno smosso granchè, anzi, se proprio posso dirlo, mi sono quasi divertita pensando alla scena di questo seduttore, quasi come se non fosse il mio compagno.
Al contrario, le storielle un po' più sostanziose, dove c'è stato un corteggiamento o comunque un copione da rispettare prima del gran finale mi addolorano moltissimo. Ovviamente penso che un po' di me stessa sia stata accantonata a dispetto di un'altra e ne sono gelosa, ancora tanto dopo tutto questo tempo.

Considero l'avventura di una botta e via alla stessa maniera di un rapporto con una "mestierante" dandole la stessa valenza.

Ora, vorrei fare una domanda a tutte voi visto che è balenata ora ora nella mente: come considerate il tipico addio al celibato del vostro fidanzato con tromb...finale?

Attendo fiduciosa le vostre risposte in proposito


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che la mia opinione sia inconsueta, forse anormale.
> Infatti, ci ho pensato un po' su prima di esternarla nel forum, poi mi sono detta che se questo era il mio pensiero perchè non scriverlo, sarebbero caduti i presupposti di libertà di opinione di cui si vanta il forum.
> 
> Ora provo a chiarire:
> ...


Avere in nuce il seme del cornuto/a contento/a...


----------



## Diletta (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Senti...
> Ti parlo con il cuore in mano e ti dico come io sognerei la mia compagna ideale.
> 
> ...





lothar57 ha detto:


> No amico il tuo teorema non vale sempre,ad esempio a me non manca niente da quel punto di vista,anzi fosse per mia moglie lo faremmo tutte le sere,in effetti e'successo in passato.
> Ma......non mi cambia niente,ovvero ho voglia di cambiare,e per questo,anche oggi,mi sono..guardato intorno.
> Certo che la donna che non la da'aiuta il tradimento,cosi'come quelle che solo ...''il sabato il sera mezzi vestiti,missionario e via''....be'l'uomo cerca....quello che la moglie non da'.
> solo che purtroppo spesso e'invornito,e si accontenta di pagare...quando con un po'di sforzo troverebbe....
> ma questo e'un'altra storia........



Devo dar ragione a Lothar sulla non infallibilità del teorema, posso assicurare che a mio marito non manca proprio nulla, così come non è mai mancato nulla da giovanetti. Infatti questa semplice constatazione è stata da me ripetuta non più tardi di stamani proprio a lui con rabbia.
Sì, la cosa mi fa molto incazzare.
Vedo fuori mogli orrende, dei veri cessi, e siccome le vedo apparentemente felici mi dico: "scommetti che non sono state neanche tradite, ma come fanno a piacere ai loro uomini. Forse hanno solo trovato uno più serio del mio...". 
Mi fanno rabbia, ammetto che tutto ora mi provoca rabbia.
Quindi, non c'è scampo: se non ci sei portata = corna
se ci sei portata = corna

...e allora ditelo!


----------



## Diletta (12 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Comunque Dile' il fatto che sia tu a decidere per come comportarti con tuo marito e' talmente lapalissiano che e' anche inutile dirlo, pero' se qua tutti hanno avuto la stessa impressione di come stai inquinando la valutazione del comportamento di tuo marito ci sara' un motivo o si e' ordito un complotto ai tuoi danni?
> 
> A dir la verita' tutti tranne lo sciroccato che t'invita anche a scrivergli in privato...maro'...porella....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Stermì, ti rammento che questo è un forum dal tema ben specifico e non sarei di certo qui se il mio lui fosse un santo.
Da quello che leggo, però, mi sto persuadendo sempre più che il mio sia più vicino alla "santità" della maggior parte di tutti gli altri.
Se non altro, la cosa mi rincuora e non poco.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Elena, sì, insieme a tutto il marasma di sensazioni conflittuali c'è anche quello che hai detto tu: desiderio di rivalsa.
> Ed è molto, molto pericoloso.


Embè visto in mia moglie...
Poi ha fatto le sue esperienze...
Si Lothar avevo le orecchie basse, ma sotto sotto mi eccitavo...
Ha concluso che non fa per lei...dicendo...
" Per carità ne ho abbastanza di un uomo, figuriamoci un altro!".
Ma una cosa te la manda a dire...più dai importanza a quello che combina lui, più lui si sentirà istigato a combinarne...

Ricorda la sua frase: " Il Conte le ama tutte, ma ha sposato me!"...la disse ad alla mia amante quando si beccarono e lei disse..." Lui mi ama!"....

Poi ho scoperto che lei non mi chiede mai spiegazioni o giustificazioni...se le dico...torno domani mattina che sono in mezzo ad un casin...lei non batte ciglio.

Insomma quello che io ammiro di più in mia moglie è che sa fare la sua vita a prescindere da me, e se ripercorro la sua storia è stata davvero bravissima. Ha mostrato un'intelligenza senza pari...

Diletta ascoltami, stai bene attenta a non fare la figura della donnicciola piagnona e confusa con tuo marito...rischi che lui ti rida in faccia...eh?

Sono altre le vere umializioni per una donna XD.
Se lui ti ha trattato come uno straccio usato, ed è stato munifico con le amichette allora ti ha umiliato, altrimenti fidati...nel suo cuore ci sei solo tu.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè visto in mia moglie...
> Poi ha fatto le sue esperienze...
> Si Lothar avevo le orecchie basse, *ma sotto sotto mi eccitavo*...
> Ha concluso che non fa per lei...dicendo...
> ...


Questo me lo stampo perche' come esempio di amore (???) e di rispetto (???) e' un capolavoro....

e non ne parliamo dell'evidenziato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Invece io qui leggo sempre cose interessanti e, a volte, divertenti.
> 
> Anche le persone che, di solito, sono abbastanza pesanti e lapidarie nei loro giudizi, riescono sempre a strapparmi un sorriso, prima o poi.
> 
> E trovo che l'esperienza di chi ha affrontato un dolore ed è riuscito a superarlo sia sempre utile, a prescindere da ciò che poi decide di fare la persona che chiede aiuto e consiglio.


Donna Ok...
Ma è fondamentale come le persone superino il dolore...
Un conto è che il dolore provato ti renda più sensibile ed empatico...un conto è che le esperienze subite ti facciano somatizzare sulla pelle degli altri...
Cazzo...cazzo...porco cazzo...ho dovuto fare le mie per spiegare a Nausicaa...che suo marito non è Daniele, e che Daniele non è suo marito...

Donna...io posso aver fatto cento volte le porcate che ha fatto tuo marito...e tu puoi sorridermi e dire...ma chi se ne frega? Mica sei mio marito eh? A me interessano solo quelle che ha fatto lui...

Casomai io sono quello che ti dice...maddai guardami anch'io ho fatto certe porcate, ti sembro una brutta persona? Siamo umani no?

Il problema di tanti che vengono qui è che si sentono soli...pensano di essere gli unici al mondo ad avere certi problemi...

Ecco perchè sul matrimonio...io ho trovato sempre vantaggio...parlando dei miei problemi con coppie di maggior data...

Tu mi dici...ah sai i miei figli così cosà...e magari io con la mia ho avuto lo stesso problema...ti rincuoro e ti dico...noi abbiamo affrontato la cosa così...vedi tu...
NO, fatalità si va a farsi impressionare dai consigli di chi non è genitore...ma robe da matti...robe da matti...

Per esempio io quando leggo che so la storia di Nick, non mi viene in mente di dire....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...invornito, adesso provi come si sta con le corna in testa...ahahahaah...odia, odiala, copela, malmenala, stuprala...ahahahaahah...io sono portato a chiedermi: che farei io se mi ritrovo lei innamorata di un altro?

E mica ho na moglie che si fa seghe mentali sul giuramento qui e là...lei dice...io sto distante dagli uomini che mi piacciono...perchè con due carezze...io ci vo...e se poi mi ritrovo innamorata? E non voglio essere innamorata? 

Ma cazzo...mica non fa certe cose per rispetto a me...ma per rispetto a sè...no? 
Lei magari è una che mi dice...non sta lasciarmi lì da sola con un Lothar...quello mi concia per le feste...e dopo piango.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusami Conte, è giusto non costruire scenari catastrofici, ma nemmeno minimizzare troppo, perchè così si rischia di ridicolizzare la crisi che sta attraversando Diletta.
> 
> Se per te il tradimento è una cagata, vuol dire che, nella tua vita, hai attraversato una serie di esperienze che ti hanno condotto fin qui. Giustissimo e legittimo, tanto di cappello.
> Ma Diletta, io e molti altri, suppongo, siamo ancora in cammino e, magari, può essere che arriveremo a conclusioni differenti dalle tue.
> ...


Ecco brava!
Sto solo dicendo che non lo porti al pronto soccorso, che non gli dici, oddio sei caduto e sarai zoppo per tutta la vita, sei un deficente che non sa camminare...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Non è che il tradimento sia una cagata. Cazzo...ma porco cazzo...
Io distinguo tra le scappatelle e la relazione adulterina no?
Un conto è dire a tua moglie...senti...in tanti anni che siamo assieme hai mai scopazzato in giro...e sentirsi dire...e va ben dai, le mie le ho combinate, dai due o tre volte...ma robette da niente...

Un conto è scoprire che tua moglie ti è stata a fianco per anni e anni, ma il suo cuore era lontano da te...
E cominci a dirti...ah ecco perchè mi trattava sempre a pesci in faccia, perchè era scorbutica e rabbiosa, perchè non è mai stata capace a dirmi diretta semplice e schietta: Io ti amo, IO sono innamorata di te, Tu sei l'uomo della mia vita, ho sempre sognato te...ecc..ecc...

Perchè tutte ste cose...le ha rivolte ad un altro uomo.

Per come sono fatto io le direi...ma perchè mi hai preso per il culo eh?
Per una vita?
Mi hai impedito di fare la mia vita, e magari saremmo stati degli ottimi trombamici...

Senti Sole, io non costruisco neanche un muretto, se prima non ho verificato...che mi stai dando cemento di qualità.

Porco cane...qua uno ti dice...fidati non è paglia questa, ma cemento armato...e io ti dico...si va là: collaudiamolo...se è cemento armato resiste alle mie spallate...altrimenti è na casa di paglia...

Do una spallatina e casca tutto...
Incazzati finchè vuoi...ma se crolla...non è cemento armato.

Se invece è cemento armato...mi spacco la spalla e tu mi dirai...visto testone che avevo ragione io?

Dico solo: DIletta...se sono state sporadiche scappatelle...NON vale la pena che tu ci stia così male...fatti 3 scappatelle e ti accorgerai, quanto esse non inficino l'amore.

Ocio Lothar, arrivano adesso, dicendo che ho innegiato al tradimento...
Ma fatemi un piacere XD.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che la mia opinione sia inconsueta, forse anormale.
> Infatti, ci ho pensato un po' su prima di esternarla nel forum, poi mi sono detta che se questo era il mio pensiero perchè non scriverlo, sarebbero caduti i presupposti di libertà di opinione di cui si vanta il forum.
> 
> Ora provo a chiarire:
> ...


:up::up::up:
Ehm...sai che io...non feci nessun addio al celibato?
Ma mi ritirai in solitudine come Cristo nell'orto degli ulivi...
E sai cosa capitò quando uscii dalla chiesa?
In fondo alla piazza...mi apparvero loro tre...le tre grazie...ex compagne di università...a coglionarmi...."Pincyyyyyyyyyy....siamo quaaaaaaaaaa....come mai non ci hai invitatooooooooooo....pincyyyyyyyyyyy..."

E io : " Ma tacete perdio...."

" Pincyyyyy.....ti ricordi di quella volta che stavo uscendo con un tizio...e tu ti sei finto il mio ragazzo e lo hai rincorso con una spranga di ferro...facendolo scappare....pincyyyyy.....ora le paghi tutte....pincyyyyyy"...

Ma porc...
Finì che telefonai al ristorante e dissi, preparate un tavolo per tre persone distante dagli altri... 

Poi dissi loro...faremo i conti...
Pincyyyyyyyyyyy....quando vuoiiiiii....

Quelle maledette si sono ricordate...e io che avevo cercato di fare tutto alla chetichella...poi prendo per il collo la testimone...e dico a lei..." Farabutta, mi hai tradito, le hai avvisate che mi sposavo..." E lei..." Zzzzzzzzz...sai che sono la tua zanzara eh?"....

Poi a metà pranzo, ma porc, porc, porc...mia moglie si sedette con loro...e io mi dileguai...mai avrei avuto lo stomaco di assistere a quella mattanza...

Ma porc...porcc....porc...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Devo dar ragione a Lothar sulla non infallibilità del teorema, posso assicurare che a mio marito non manca proprio nulla, così come non è mai mancato nulla da giovanetti. Infatti questa semplice constatazione è stata da me ripetuta non più tardi di stamani proprio a lui con rabbia.
> Sì, la cosa mi fa molto incazzare.
> Vedo fuori mogli orrende, dei veri cessi, e siccome le vedo apparentemente felici mi dico: "scommetti che non sono state neanche tradite, ma come fanno a piacere ai loro uomini. Forse hanno solo trovato uno più serio del mio...".
> Mi fanno rabbia, ammetto che tutto ora mi provoca rabbia.
> ...


Ahahahahaah...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Donna...consegnaci tuo marito...usciamo io, Lothar e lui...

Poi ti dico come ti vede tuo marito

Magari dietro a quelle donne ci sono uomini martiri del matrimonio


----------



## Sole (12 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora, vorrei fare una domanda a tutte voi visto che è balenata ora ora nella mente: come considerate il tipico addio al celibato del vostro fidanzato con tromb...finale?
> 
> Attendo fiduciosa le vostre risposte in proposito


Personalmente la ritengo di uno squallore unico. Se penso allo stato d'animo con il quale mi sono sposata, piena di amore e di fiducia nelle promesse che stavamo per scambiarci... e se penso che lui possa aver trascorso la notte precedente facendo sesso con un'altra... boh, davvero uno squallore. Per fortuna noi abbiamo sorvolato su addii a celibato e nubilato.

Anch'io penso che bisogna relativizzare, a volte. Proprio per questo il contesto è importante. Il giorno prima del matrimonio... no, non si fa, per me.


----------



## Diletta (12 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì, è pericoloso
> ma anche molto umano
> in definitiva, normale
> 
> *ma dentro di te troverai il modo per collocare i diversi sentimenti che questa vicenda ti suscita nell'ordine di priorità che più corrisponde al tuo sentire profondo*


*
*


Ti ringrazio per l'augurio evidenziato. Spero che tu abbia ragione in proposito.
Io intanto vado avanti...


----------



## Diletta (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta...non farti influenzare.
> Pensa solo a cosa è per te il matrimonio con tuo marito.
> Tutto il resto sono cagate, fidati.
> Ma conta quello che pensi tu, e non quello che ti diciamo noi, ok?
> ...



Caro Conte, ti ringrazio. Non ti scrivo in privato per correttezza nei confronti di tutti gli utenti i quali, con i loro commenti, anche quelli più critici, mi hanno permesso di "indagare" mentalmente su di una materia di cui ero (ed ero contenta di esserlo) completamente ignorante.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Conte, ti ringrazio. Non ti scrivo in privato per correttezza nei confronti di tutti gli utenti i quali, con i loro commenti, anche quelli più critici, mi hanno permesso di "indagare" mentalmente su di una materia di cui ero (ed ero contenta di esserlo) completamente ignorante.


Ok, fai come credi...la porta è sempre aperta...
Io comunque non voglio che tu caschi in un "baratro di dolore"...solo perchè ti sei lasciata influenzare...
Volevo dirti che a naso...tuo marito non ha combinato un bel niente...
Insomma, Donna, non farti troppe seghe mentali tutto lì...
Prova a lasciar correre e soprassedere...
Ci sono cose che non posso scrivere qui eh?
Perchè riguardano le mie esperienze private...no?
Insomma soffri per cose reali, non per verità presunte...tutto lì...

Qual'è la materia di cui sei ignorante?
Non capisco...
Ma cazzo...senti sei una donna no?
Tu vivi a fianco di tuo marito eh...saprai com'è fatto o no?
E quello che c'è nella sua testa, lo sa solo lui, e non gli utenti di tradi. XD.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Personalmente la ritengo di uno squallore unico. Se penso allo stato d'animo con il quale mi sono sposata, piena di amore e di fiducia nelle promesse che stavamo per scambiarci... e se penso che lui possa aver trascorso la notte precedente facendo sesso con un'altra... boh, davvero uno squallore. Per fortuna noi abbiamo sorvolato su addii a celibato e nubilato.
> 
> Anch'io penso che bisogna relativizzare, a volte. Proprio per questo il contesto è importante. Il giorno prima del matrimonio... no, non si fa, per me.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok, fai come credi...la porta è sempre aperta...
> Io comunque non voglio che tu caschi in un "baratro di dolore"...solo perchè ti sei lasciata influenzare...
> Volevo dirti che a naso...tuo marito non ha combinato un bel niente...
> Insomma, Donna, non farti troppe seghe mentali tutto lì...
> ...


Forse sarebbe giusto lo sapesse anche lei, tenendo conto della situazione attuale


----------



## Amoremio (13 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Personalmente la ritengo di uno squallore unico. Se penso allo stato d'animo con il quale mi sono sposata, piena di amore e di fiducia nelle promesse che stavamo per scambiarci... e se penso che lui possa aver trascorso la notte precedente facendo sesso con un'altra... boh, davvero uno squallore. Per fortuna noi abbiamo sorvolato su addii a celibato e nubilato.
> 
> Anch'io penso che bisogna relativizzare, a volte. Proprio per questo il contesto è importante. Il giorno prima del matrimonio... no, non si fa, per me.


quotissimo

io non ho fatto l'addio al nubilato
e non mi risulta che lui abbia fatto quello al celibato

tra l'altro stavamo sempre insieme
non so quando avrebbe potuto

poi se si fosse trattato di una festa mica avrei avuto nulla da ridire
se invece il concetto era di trombare (ma non avrebbe avuto bisogno della festa) l'avrei mandato a cagher


----------



## Diletta (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok, fai come credi...la porta è sempre aperta...
> Io comunque non voglio che tu caschi in un "baratro di dolore"...solo perchè ti sei lasciata influenzare...
> Volevo dirti che a naso...tuo marito non ha combinato un bel niente...
> Insomma, Donna, non farti troppe seghe mentali tutto lì...
> ...



...Grazie per la porta sempre aperta. Lo terrò a mente.

La materia di cui sono (ero) ignorante è quella riguardante le pene d'amore basate sulle infedeltà...anch'io, come penso tutti del resto, mai avrei pensato di scrivere su questo forum.

E comunque, se ci può essere sempre una prima volta, e ho detto può, non riuscendo a dire "deve esserci una prima volta", perchè non voglio dare per scontato che capiti proprio a tutti tutti, insomma...ne prendo atto...
Anche perchè, prova a fare diversamente... 

Per l'influenza che posso ricevere è ovvio che le varie risposte smuovano un bel po' l'animo, ma penso che sia così per tutti, l'importante è sempre riuscire a valutarle in modo soggettivo, per come siamo noi.
Alcune risposte sono impattanti più di altre, ma vanno accettate senza offendersi anche se non sono condivise.
Ma una persona che decide di scrivere qui la sua esperienza è già un po' forte di suo e, anche se pensa il contrario, l'anima da combattente ce l'ha, eccome...       

Riguardo al fatto di sapere come è fatto mio marito....non so che dire, pensavo sì di conoscerlo e molto bene...mah


----------



## Diletta (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava!
> Sto solo dicendo che non lo porti al pronto soccorso, che non gli dici, oddio sei caduto e sarai zoppo per tutta la vita, sei un deficente che non sa camminare...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Non è che il tradimento sia una cagata. Cazzo...ma porco cazzo...
> Io distinguo tra le scappatelle e la relazione adulterina no?
> ...




Condivido in pieno.

Sul consiglio di farmi anch'io qualche scappatella, potrebbe essere una buona soluzione, se solo fossi un po' diversa...


----------



## Diletta (13 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse sarebbe giusto lo sapesse anche lei, tenendo conto della situazione attuale



Sì, penso proprio che sarebbe giusto che lo sapessi anch'io cosa c'è nella sua testa, perchè fino a che ero nell'oblio erano cose solo sue (come dice lui), ora sono cose anche mie.
Forse anche qui è questione di punti di vista, ma per me è così.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, penso proprio che sarebbe giusto che lo sapessi anch'io cosa c'è nella sua testa, perchè fino a che ero nell'oblio erano cose solo sue (come dice lui), ora sono cose anche mie.
> Forse anche qui è questione di punti di vista, ma per me è così.


:up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse sarebbe giusto lo sapesse anche lei, tenendo conto della situazione attuale


Mah...
Credimi nessuno sa veramente cosa io ho in testa...
Tutte le volte che ho cercato di spiegarlo mi sono sentito dire:
" Non è così, ma cosà"...
Allora taccio...
Tanto chi mi capisce, vede cosa ho in testa solo con uno sguardo e mi dice...
" Hai in testa questo vero?" E io...si.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Grazie per la porta sempre aperta. Lo terrò a mente.
> 
> La materia di cui sono (ero) ignorante è quella riguardante le pene d'amore basate sulle infedeltà...anch'io, come penso tutti del resto, mai avrei pensato di scrivere su questo forum.
> 
> ...


Verifica sul campo ogni risposte che ricevi.
Io faccio sempre così.
E credimi, ti capita a volte di essere indotto che A ha torto e B ragione.
Alla fine i fatti rivelano che B aveva torto e te la raccontava e A ha ragione.
Pinocchio come sai uccide il grillo parlante, per dare ragione a lucignolo.
Siccome io mi sento "simile" a lui, posso spiegarti ( o tentare) che se anche fosse...lui si è effettivamente dimenticato...
Per esempio ieri parlando con un amico mi è tornato in mente di quando ho montato la colonna sonora di tre film, sono cose che ho fatto molti anni fa, a 25 anni...e non me le ricordavo...e neanche mi ricordavo le gesta di quell'attrice...

Insomma Diletta, attenzione a non prendere fischi per fiaschi e a non incapponirti con il tuo punto di vista.

Poi testina, se ha fatto qualcosa di nascosto, era perchè non voleva che tu lo sapessi...

Nel matrimonio, lassar correre, far finta di aver capito male, far finta di non aver sentito, far finta di non aver visto aiuta tanto...

Credi che non mi sia mai trovato a pensare..." Che cretina! Se solo si rendesse conto di quanto male mi sta facendo in questo momento..."...ma fai finta di nulla perchè ami.
Quel giorno che non ami più, fidati, tutto dell'altro diventa una cosa insopportabile e fonte di attrito.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno.
> 
> Sul consiglio di farmi anch'io qualche scappatella, potrebbe essere una buona soluzione, se solo fossi un po' diversa...


Non cercarla la scappatella che ti fai na figuraccia...
Lascia solo una possibilità aperta...
Poi Diletta in amore non si pretende.
Chi pretende non ama.
Tu puoi dire, mi sono sempre comportata bene perchè credevo in certi valori, che pensavo anche tuoi, poi mi sono accorta che tu forse hai anche altri valori.
Ma non puoi offrire esclusività pretendendola...
Puoi solo decidere se alla fine accetti che lui possa anche non ricambiarti totalmente no?
Io sono un tenerone.
Che cazzo di discorso è: offro tenerezza e quindi pretendo tenerezza?
Ci si abitua no?
Guarda me...ho sempre saputo che o io vado a dare tenerezza...o non ricevo nulla. Quindi io ho sempre provocato i momenti di tenerezza, non lei.

Lei? Ah lei vive bene senza no?


----------



## Diletta (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verifica sul campo ogni risposte che ricevi.
> Io faccio sempre così.
> E credimi, ti capita a volte di essere indotto che A ha torto e B ragione.
> Alla fine i fatti rivelano che B aveva torto e te la raccontava e A ha ragione.
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Non cercarla la scappatella che ti fai na figuraccia...
> Lascia solo una possibilità aperta...
> Poi Diletta in amore non si pretende.
> Chi pretende non ama.
> ...



Conte, hai molto senso pratico e a me piace.
Il difficile, per me, è conciliare proprio questo aspetto, che fa parte di me, con il cuore un po' offeso che mi ritrovo, ma non dispero.

Sull'esclusività il tuo ragionamento è:  Ok. io la offro come l'ho offerta da sempre perchè io sono fatta così, tu mi dici in sostanza che non deve essere merce di scambio, di non pretenderla quindi.  
Mi può anche star bene.
Quello che pretendo è l'amore e la dedizione per me. 
In caso mancassero vorrei saperlo (a parte che me ne accorgerei),  ma anche questo ragionamento fa acqua perchè sarebbe andato bene da fidanzati, ora ci sono in gioco tante responsabilità che esulano da questo ideale romantico.
Da qui il tuo suggerimento: lasciar correre quando è il caso.

Mi accorgo solo ora di quanto poco avevo scavato dentro di me, per non parlare di lui...Era tutto così "convenzionale"  
Quanto tormento e quanto beneficio ricavo da questi approfondimenti.
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non cercarla la scappatella che ti fai na figuraccia...
> Lascia solo una possibilità aperta...
> Poi Diletta in amore non si pretende.
> Chi pretende non ama.
> ...


No è vero, ma se ti offro esclusività e so che anche per te è un valore, nel momento in cui per te non è più un valore me lo dici altrimenti tradisci i principi sui quali ci siamo sposati. E lo dico sapendo di aver tradito tali principi.
Dopodichè ribadisco, se lei riesce ad accettare questa situazione e pensa di poter essere comunque felice con lui è giusto che porti avanti la sua decisione e posso solo augurarle il meglio senza il minimo giudizio


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No è vero, ma se ti offro esclusività e so che anche per te è un valore, nel momento in cui per te non è più un valore me lo dici altrimenti tradisci i principi sui quali ci siamo sposati. E lo dico sapendo di aver tradito tali principi.
> Dopodichè ribadisco, se lei riesce ad accettare questa situazione e pensa di poter essere comunque felice con lui è giusto che porti avanti la sua decisione e posso solo augurarle il meglio senza il minimo giudizio


Allora ci sono principi imposti no?
Convenzionali...
Poi due persone possono sempre decidere come fare tra di loro.
No?
E poi quando vedono che certe cose, limitano il loro rapporto, possono benissimo scrollarsele di dosso.
Es. Vacanze.
Si va in vacanza assieme. Si scopre che lì sto male, non mi piace, mi annoio ecc.ecc...
Ok, si decide: ma cazzo stiamo assieme tutto l'anno, vacanze separate.
Si prova.
Si vede che funziona, si fa.

Ma mi rendo conto che come marito, godo di immensi privilegi, rispetto a tanti altri uomini.

Però se non me li accordava, non la sposavo.
Perchè poi mi trovavo un ostacolo tra i piedi.

E non sono come certa gente che usa gli ostacoli come paraventi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No è vero, ma se ti offro esclusività e so che anche per te è un valore, nel momento in cui per te non è più un valore me lo dici altrimenti tradisci i principi sui quali ci siamo sposati. E lo dico sapendo di aver tradito tali principi.
> Dopodichè ribadisco, se lei riesce ad accettare questa situazione e pensa di poter essere comunque felice con lui è giusto che porti avanti la sua decisione e posso solo augurarle il meglio senza il minimo giudizio


Farfalla:
Ma tuo marito non ti ha mai fatto storie del tipo...
1) Non hai mai tempo per me
2) Mi trascuri
3) Io vengo dopo tantissime cose
4) mi fai sentire poco importante
5) Con gli altri sei gentile e disponibile e con me no
6) Ma cara per caso hai un altro?

Se tuo marito, non avvia storie, vuol dire che sta benissimo con te, ha tutto quel che gli serve e non cerca altro.

Altro esempio...
Tu gli dici...ah caro Esco...
E non ti chiede dove vai...

Significa semplicemente che: non gli interessa dove vai. No?

Allora metti che arriva la megera di turno che si sente ciò in dovere di andare a riferire a lui, che ti ha beccato a giocattolare con uno...

Un uomo intelligente, si dice:
1) Avrà sbagliato persona
2) Ma come si permette tenda i cazzi suoi
3) Si dimentica la cosa
Ecc..ecc..ecc...

Se è stupido...inizierà a tormentarti per cavarti fuori di tutto e di più...
E quando lo avrà saputo...si sentirà un'idiota.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora ci sono principi imposti no?
> Convenzionali...
> *Poi due persone possono sempre decidere come fare tra di loro*.
> No?
> ...


E' quello che dico io, ma lo devono decidere insieme.......
Ho capito una cosa, io e te non avremmo mai potuto sposarci


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Farfalla:
> Ma tuo marito non ti ha mai fatto storie del tipo...
> 1) Non hai mai tempo per me
> 2) Mi trascuri
> ...


E' vero non l'ha mai fatto non ha motivo per farlo, almeno per i primi 5 punti so che non ne ha.
Il fatto che non gli interessa dove vado (ammesso sia così) a me non fa piacere è una delle cose che mi stanno allontanando da lui. 
Se lui esce io chiedo dove va e con chi va (non per interrogarlo ma perchè mi fa piacere) Quando torna gli chiedo se ha passato una buona serata e sinceramente mi aspetterei le stesse cose da lui perchè vorrebbe dire che di me gli importa.
Se qualcuno riferisse a mio marito quello che è successo sono quasi certa che dopo avermi fatto confessare aprirebbe la porta di casa e se ne aandrebbe.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...
> Allora metti che arriva la megera di turno che si sente ciò in dovere di andare a riferire a lui, che ti ha beccato a giocattolare con uno...
> 
> Un uomo intelligente, si dice:
> ...


Credo che tu abbia un pò di confusione su cosa è un uomo intelligente e uno stupido 
Poi un'altra cosa...quando avrà saputo non si sentirà un idiota...ma sarà a pezzi....


----------



## Niko74 (13 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' vero non l'ha mai fatto non ha motivo per farlo, almeno per i primi 5 punti so che non ne ha.
> *1)Il fatto che non gli interessa dove vado (ammesso sia così) a me non fa piacere è una delle cose che mi stanno allontanando da lui.
> *Se lui esce io chiedo dove va e con chi va (non per interrogarlo ma perchè mi fa piacere) Quando torna gli chiedo se ha passato una buona serata *2)* *e sinceramente mi aspetterei le stesse cose da lui perchè vorrebbe dire che di me gli importa.*
> *3)Se qualcuno riferisse a mio marito quello che è successo sono quasi certa che dopo avermi fatto confessare aprirebbe la porta di casa e se ne aandrebbe*.


1) Eeeeh no!!! Come, secondo il ragionamento del conte se lo facesse sarebbe uno stupido e invece siccome non gli interessa tu ti allontani da lui? 

2) E invece tu gli chiedi le cose perché ti "importa"...ti importa cosi tanto che lo cornifichi e lo inganni da non so quanto tempo 

3) Dipende anche dalla tua reazione quello che farà...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' quello che dico io, ma lo devono decidere insieme.......
> Ho capito una cosa, io e te non avremmo mai potuto sposarci


Vero...
Donna...ma io e te siamo destinati ad altro e va ben così.
Ci siamo mai fatti mancare qualcosa? NO...e allora?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' vero non l'ha mai fatto non ha motivo per farlo, almeno per i primi 5 punti so che non ne ha.
> Il fatto che non gli interessa dove vado (ammesso sia così) a me non fa piacere è una delle cose che mi stanno allontanando da lui.
> Se lui esce io chiedo dove va e con chi va (non per interrogarlo ma perchè mi fa piacere) Quando torna gli chiedo se ha passato una buona serata e sinceramente mi aspetterei le stesse cose da lui perchè vorrebbe dire che di me gli importa.
> Se qualcuno riferisse a mio marito quello che è successo sono quasi certa che dopo avermi fatto confessare aprirebbe la porta di casa e se ne aandrebbe.


Ma allora chiaritevi no?
Ma ti capisco...
Che fare quando chiedi ad uno dove va e cosa fa, e questo lo vive come un'ingerenza nella sua vita privata?
A me non chiede mai niente, sono io che le racconto sempre tutto...
Ovvio la mia versione dei fatti no?

Ah così tuo marito crederebbe a voci infamanti sul tuo conto?
Andiamo bene.
Se questa è la coppia, dio me ne scampi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia un pò di confusione su cosa è un uomo intelligente e uno stupido
> Poi un'altra cosa...quando avrà saputo non si sentirà un idiota...ma sarà a pezzi....


Dipende da che rapporto aveva con lei.
Se lei era il muro e lui l'edera...mi pare logico che se casca il muro, l'edera vada a pezzi.
Ma ti dico una cosa...
Meno dai valore e importanza ad una cosa, meno ci investi sopra e meno fa male se la prendi nel culo.
Se andiamo in pezzi per na storia di infedeltà: che facciamo se lei si ammazza?
Se lei sparisce con un altro? Se lei fa un incidente e resta paralizzata?
Se lei resta senza un lavoro e non sappiamo come arrivare a fine mese?
Se ci arriva lo sfratto?

Per te lei è tutto?
Guardala bene: è solo un essere umano: due braccia, due gambe, na montagna di difetti e di pregi. 

Ma ammetto: io non so cosa sia avere tutto il mio cuore in mano ad una donna. Ho sempre dato solo pezzi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> 1) Eeeeh no!!! Come, secondo il ragionamento del conte se lo facesse sarebbe uno stupido e invece siccome non gli interessa tu ti allontani da lui?
> 
> 2) E invece tu gli chiedi le cose perché ti "importa"...ti importa cosi tanto che lo cornifichi e lo inganni da non so quanto tempo
> 
> 3) Dipende anche dalla tua reazione quello che farà...


Ripeto:
Ti importa avere al tuo fianco una brava compagna?
O solo una donna fedele?
Ti rendi conto di come nei tempi andati veniva scelta una moglie? Secondo quali parametri?
Vedila a 360 gradi.
Come era come moglie prima del tradimento?
Era una donna felice?


----------



## Niko74 (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto:
> Ti importa avere al tuo fianco una brava compagna?
> O solo una donna fedele?
> Ti rendi conto di come nei tempi andati veniva scelta una moglie? Secondo quali parametri?
> ...


Ma tu per "brava compagna" intendi una sorta di cameriera? Perché è quello che mi sembra di capire...

Ovvio che nel periodo precedente il tradimento non era l'immagine della felicità...ma non lo è nemmeno adesso...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma tu per "brava compagna" intendi una sorta di cameriera? Perché è quello che mi sembra di capire...
> 
> Ovvio che nel periodo precedente il tradimento non era l'immagine della felicità...ma non lo è nemmeno adesso...


No...una cameriera è una cameriera.
Ma ti parlo da uomo appunto che non ha una compagna, e che ha provato più volte a fare diventare qualcuna tale...senza successo.

Ma perchè era felice?
Cosa le mancava?
Nick se una persona è infelice o sta male al nostro fianco...non possiamo fargliene na colpa eh?
Ma chiederci come mai e una volta capitolo agire di conseguenza.
Siccome ci vuol coraggio ad affrontare la realtà, è più facile cominciare a freccette, ripicche, rivalse...dispettini...incolpare l'altro...
Invece i fatti cosa sono? Noi due non stiamo per nulla bene insieme.

Ah ecco com'è una brava compagna ci sono...
Io e lei siamo al ristorante.
Alla fine del pranzo dopo che abbiamo fatto amicizia con la cameriera, che sarà conquistata dalla gentilezza di lei e dalla mia simpatia esclamerà...ma voi due siete la coppia dell'anno eh?


----------



## Niko74 (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...una cameriera è una cameriera.
> Ma ti parlo da uomo appunto che non ha una compagna, e che ha provato più volte a fare diventare qualcuna tale...senza successo.
> 
> Ma perchè era felice?
> ...


Allora: se sta male al mio fianco perché ci deve rimanere? Io non ho mai obbligato nessuno sai?
Io la realtà la sto affrontando senza la minima ripicca, dispettino, ecc

Chissa, magari un giorno imparo a fregarmene come fa tua moglie...starò certamente meglio di ora


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora: se sta male al mio fianco perché ci deve rimanere? Io non ho mai obbligato nessuno sai?
> Io la realtà la sto affrontando senza la minima ripicca, dispettino, ecc
> 
> Chissa, magari un giorno imparo a fregarmene come fa tua moglie...starò certamente meglio di ora


Si starai meglio.
Ci rimane perchè le tocca.
Perchè non sa dove andare.
Perchè non è così facile rivoluzionare la propria esistenza per l'ignoto.
Occhio...
Che quando sbrocca...ti verrò in mente...
Nick prova a guardare scene da un matrimonio di Bergman. Spiega ste cose.

Magari lei dentro di sè si dice...se sono arrivata a tanto ho la prova concreta che non amo più mio marito.
Ma l'ho mai amato veramente?
E lui avrà forse capito che non lo amo più?

Ma non è fregarsene...
Lei non se ne frega di me. Anzi.
Lei se ne frega di quello che faccio, sento, provo, vivo, vedo...ecc..ecc..ecc...
A lei frega che metta in ordine in cucina, che passi l'aspirapolvere, che scarichi la lavastoviglie...ecc..ecc...ecc...
A lei frega che non vada in giro messo come un pezzente.

Ma in tutto questo non se ne frega, ma pensa a sè stessa.
E non sbaglia secondo me.
Ha la sua vita no?
Perchè dovrebbe essere in funzione mia?


----------



## Niko74 (14 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si starai meglio.
> Ci rimane perchè le tocca.
> Perchè non sa dove andare.
> Perchè non è così facile rivoluzionare la propria esistenza per l'ignoto.
> ...


Io e mia moglie ne abbiamo già parlato di questi punti...ed ero io a dirgli che , secondo me, è cosi solo che lei non ha il coraggio di dirmelo....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie ne abbiamo già parlato di questi punti...ed ero io a dirgli che , secondo me, è cosi solo che lei non ha il coraggio di dirmelo....


Beh è dura eh?
In genere loro cercano di fartelo capire in mille modi.
Per questo io ti invito a guardare a cosa ti dà, e a cosa fa per te.
Se quando sei vicino a lei, ti senti a disagio.
Non ti ama più.
O magari non è mai stata capace di amarti eh?
Che ne sappiamo?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Donna...ma io e te siamo destinati ad altro e va ben così.
> Ci siamo mai fatti mancare qualcosa? NO...e allora?


Bé i.somma non abbiamo proprio la stessa visione della vita di coppia


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora chiaritevi no?
> Ma ti capisco...
> Che fare quando chiedi ad uno dove va e cosa fa, e questo lo vive come un'ingerenza nella sua vita privata?
> A me non chiede mai niente, sono io che le racconto sempre tutto...
> ...


A voci infamanti no.ma se ci fossero le prove indagherebbe come del resto farei io...
Sul chiarirsi puoi star certo che ci sto lavorando


----------



## Daniele (14 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' vero non l'ha mai fatto non ha motivo per farlo, almeno per i primi 5 punti so che non ne ha.
> Il fatto che non gli interessa dove vado (ammesso sia così) a me non fa piacere è una delle cose che mi stanno allontanando da lui.


Ti rendi conto che la cosa che ti allotana da lui è una cagata pazzesca??? Che non devi porre delle aspettative sull'altro che sia tuo marito o Dio in terra? Lo sai questo? Pensa a quante cose di te potrebbero allontanarlo e magari lui si dice, lei è fatta così, mi disturba un poco ma è un problema mio, non suo.
Tu chiedi e lui non chiede, hai mai pensato che per lui il tuo chiedere potesse sembrare un terzo grado? Mia madre mi chiedeva sempre tutto, dopo anni le ho detto che per me era una interferenza inaccettabile, lei lo faceva solo per chiaccherare e per gentilezza.
Inizio a pensare che tu stai cercando un alibi per quello che hai fatto, scusa se te lo dico così brutalmente.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che la cosa che ti allotana da lui è una cagata pazzesca??? Che non devi porre delle aspettative sull'altro che sia tuo marito o Dio in terra? Lo sai questo? Pensa a quante cose di te potrebbero allontanarlo e magari lui si dice, lei è fatta così, mi disturba un poco ma è un problema mio, non suo.
> Tu chiedi e lui non chiede, hai mai pensato che per lui il tuo chiedere potesse sembrare un terzo grado? Mia madre mi chiedeva sempre tutto, dopo anni le ho detto che per me era una interferenza inaccettabile, lei lo faceva solo per chiaccherare e per gentilezza.
> Inizio a pensare che tu stai cercando un alibi per quello che hai fatto, scusa se te lo dico così brutalmente.


No, come dovresti sapere non ho mai dato la "colpa" a mio marito per quello che è accaduto. Quindi non l'ho mai considerato un alibi.
Se faccio domande non hanno certo il tono inquisitorioe lui lo sa. 
Sentire che la persona che ho vicino non si interessa a me è una delle cose che mi allontanano da lui. Non è una questione di aspettative, o forse si, so che vorrei al mio fianco un uomo che ricambi il mio interesse


----------



## Daniele (14 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, come dovresti sapere non ho mai dato la "colpa" a mio marito per quello che è accaduto. Quindi non l'ho mai considerato un alibi.
> Se faccio domande non hanno certo il tono inquisitorioe lui lo sa.
> Sentire che la persona che ho vicino non si interessa a me è una delle cose che mi allontanano da lui. Non è una questione di aspettative, o forse si, so che vorrei al mio fianco un uomo che ricambi il mio interesse


Petr te è inteteresse, per moltissime alrre persone non lo è affatto. E' solo e solamente una tua aspettativa, come quella della mia ragazza che le telefoni ogni tanto e che puntualmente non faccio, perchè ci sono altri modi per dimostrare il proprio interesse, anzi ci sono modi molto più efficaci per dimostrarlo e pensa sei tu a non riuscire a vedere i modi in cui tuo marito ti mostra le cose. Posso chiederti?? Se un cieco non vede una cosa, la cosa esiste o no? Tu attualmente sei cieca e penso che sia dovuto all'alibi che ti stai creando con lentezza per poi poter dire tra qualche anno che in fondo hai tradito tuo marito perchè non ti dava attenzioni, è un escamotage psicologico che non è oltretutto fonte del tuo pensiero attivo, ma un modo passivo per risolvere i tuoi punti bui. Tu vorresti un uomo che ricambi il tuo interesse??? C'è pieno il mondo di tali uomini, poi dopo vorresti un uomo che fa quello e fa quell'altro e così via, considera che il più delle volte è l'arte del saper ritrovare giorno per giorno le qualità del partner a renderci unici, se tu ti sei sposata tuo marito qualche qualità le avrà avute  no. E non inziamo a parlare che si cambia nella vita, tu sei troppo vecchia per cambiare come lo sono io, si può solo entro i 30 anni, dopo diventa improbabile, tanto da rendere alcune persone incapaci di convivere con altre per modalità di vita che non si riescono a modificare.
Io ripeto, ti stai cercando di spianare la strada per avere tra qualche anno una spiegazione del motivo per cui evidentemente hai fatto una cosa brutta davvero e ricorda che spesso è l'inconscio a fare tutto ciò e di questo ne ho l'esperienza evidente della mia prima ragazza che per darsi degli alibi al suo tradimento con R.S. dopo anni mi ha sccusato di essere stato troppo geloso di lui quando erano amici e che i nostri litigi perchè lui voleva andare a trovare il suo amico l'allontanarono da me...peccato che io non litigai mai con lei per questo e non fui mai geloso, per il fatto che mi fidavo e sapevo bene che se lei avesse portato un minimo di rispetto per me non mi avrebbe reso cornuto, soprattuto con uno di 17 anni più vecchio, più grasso e più coglione.
Farfalla, negli anni la memoria può creare false memorie per darci dei piccoli sgravi della pena, anche la mia ex se li è creati dicendomi chbe le telefonavo troppo spesso e che ero assillante, peccato che per curiosità guardai i tabulati telefonici (il suo numero era a nome mio) e risultava da parte sua un numero di telefonate verso di me triplo!!! Ogni persona  modifica la realtà per rendersela più comoda, il problema nasce a chi non riesce a farlo ed è costretto per forza di cose a vivere in maniera giusta e onesta.


----------



## Daniele (14 Maggio 2011)

Una piccola replica ad un rubino interessante, se ho datodel coglione al marito di Diletta, non è perchè sia un traditre penoso, ma perchè come scusa ha addotto il fatto che tutti fanno così, che tutti gli uomini sono come lui...scusate una cosa, ma è una offesa molto più grande quella che essere definito coglione!


----------



## Illuso (14 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ogni persona  modifica la realtà per rendersela più comoda, il problema nasce a chi non riesce a farlo ed è costretto per forza di cose a vivere in maniera giusta e onesta.


..............:up:


----------



## Niko74 (14 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, come dovresti sapere *non ho mai dato la "colpa" a mio marito per quello che è accaduto.* Quindi non l'ho mai considerato un alibi.
> Se faccio domande non hanno certo il tono inquisitorioe lui lo sa.
> Sentire che *la persona che ho vicino non si interessa a me è una delle cose che mi allontanano da lui*. Non è una questione di aspettative, o forse si, so che vorrei al mio fianco un uomo che ricambi il mio interesse


Mah...secondo me il grassetto evidenzia una contraddizione innegabile 
Cioè: tu non dai colpe a tuo marito, però quello che fa (o non fa in questo caso) è una delle cose che ti allontanano da lui.

Chiamala colpa, conseguenza, causa....ma da come scrivi tu ti allontani da tuo marito per il suo comportamento.

Sai queste cose me le ha dette pure mia moglie identiche.

Poi la frase finale...vorresti un uomo che ricambi il tuo interesse, però c'è una cosa importante: tuo marito è sempre stato "disinteressato" oppure lo è diventato? A me è stato detto che non è colpa mia perché io sono sempre stato cosi (e mi conosce da 18 anni e siamo sposati da 6)
Oltretutto a me sembrava di dimostrare il mio interesse...magari non con le parole (ammetto che è una mia mancanza...) ma con gesti e scelte a mio avviso ben più importante....ma evidentemente sbagliavo....bastava chiederle "cosa hai fatto oggi?", "cosa ne pensi?", ecc....
Che coglione che sono stato


----------



## Daniele (14 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> ma evidentemente sbagliavo....bastava chiederle "cosa hai fatto oggi?", "cosa ne pensi?", ecc....
> Che coglione che sono stato


Bastava far finta di essere interessati Niko e poi magari farsi l'amante, tirare di cocaina e fanculo il mondo, essere persone pessime, ma con una facciata rispettabile.
Ho scoperto che molto spesso con una donna conta più la facciata che la sostanza e l'ho scoperto con l'esperienza, adesso mi prenderò un coro di urli contro, non dico che per tutte le donne è così, ma mi sono persuaso che le donne badano molto ai modi per dimostrare qualcosa rispetto alla sostanza. 
Motivo per cui adesso a me va ppiù che bene! agisco come una buona macchina può agire e faccio quello che lei vorrebbe io facessi...e niente più, perchè è il più che rovina tutto.


----------



## Niko74 (14 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bastava far finta di essere interessati Niko e poi magari farsi l'amante, tirare di cocaina e fanculo il mondo, essere persone pessime, ma con una facciata rispettabile.
> Ho scoperto che molto spesso con una donna conta più la facciata che la sostanza e l'ho scoperto con l'esperienza, adesso mi prenderò un coro di urli contro, non dico che per tutte le donne è così, ma mi sono persuaso che le donne badano molto ai modi per dimostrare qualcosa rispetto alla sostanza.
> *Motivo per cui adesso a me va ppiù che bene! agisco come una buona macchina può agire e faccio quello che lei vorrebbe io facessi...e niente più, perchè è il più che rovina tutto*.


Eeeh no!!! Se lo facessi lo faresti perché DEVI non perché lo vuoi ...(frasi sempre dette da mia moglie ovviamente)
Ah dimenticavo...invece le cose che per me sono state importanti e ho scelto di fare per lei...beh...a quelle lei ha detto "io non te l'ho chiesto" :rotfl:

Come detto già in altri post...ormai ho l'idea che qualsiasi cosa uno faccia non vada bene e ti venga rinfacciata prima o poi...ergo da ora in poi faccio quel cavolo che voglio IO


----------



## Daniele (14 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeeh no!!! Se lo facessi lo faresti perché DEVI non perché lo vuoi ...(frasi sempre dette da mia moglie ovviamente)
> Ah dimenticavo...invece le cose che per me sono state importanti e ho scelto di fare per lei...beh...a quelle lei ha detto "io non te l'ho chiesto" :rotfl:
> 
> Come detto già in altri post...ormai ho l'idea che qualsiasi cosa uno faccia non vada bene e ti venga rinfacciata prima o poi...ergo da ora in poi faccio quel cavolo che voglio IO


Tua moglie è proprio una paracula, spero che si riprenda e ti chieda scusa in ginocchio baciandoti in piedi, perchè è il minimo alle sue stronzate da bambina egocentrica e viziata (fase di adolescenza ritardata???). Allora tu non devi fare, ma dovresti voler fare quello che vuole lei...ma se fai un qualcosa per dimostarle che lei ti interessa e non è come vuole lei non centra un cazzo, mentre il tizio che si dilegua è un grande uomo che le da quello che vuole??? Ma tua moglie vuole sostanza oppure apparenza? Io se fossi in te glielo chiederei, perchè il suo amante è ovviamente pura apparenza.


----------



## Illuso (14 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...secondo me il grassetto evidenzia una contraddizione innegabile
> Cioè: tu non dai colpe a tuo marito, però quello che fa (o non fa in questo caso) è una delle cose che ti allontanano da lui.
> 
> Chiamala colpa, conseguenza, causa....ma da come scrivi tu ti allontani da tuo marito per il suo comportamento.
> ...


...lo dicono tutti i traditori, è la giustificazione che si danno per poter tradire senza farsi schifo da soli...

E a furia di ripetersi la tiritera - non è colpa mia, è lui che non mi capisce, è lui che non mi apprezza, è lui che mi dà per scontata, è lui che...mi stà buttando via...e se ne convincono così tanto che alla fine diventa la loro verità.

Quando iniziò a dirmi... ma tuuuuuu...non...mi facevi sentire importante......ma tuuuuu...mi davi per scontata....ecc.
Dissi...ma tuuuu...invece di farti scopare da un'altro non potevi lasciarmi e basta ?
Ma vaffanculo è inutile cercare attenuanti, o false e inutili giustificazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...secondo me il grassetto evidenzia una contraddizione innegabile
> Cioè: tu non dai colpe a tuo marito, però quello che fa (o non fa in questo caso) è una delle cose che ti allontanano da lui.
> 
> Chiamala colpa, conseguenza, causa....ma da come scrivi tu ti allontani da tuo marito per il suo comportamento.
> ...


Questo è uno dei motivi per cui credo che tua moglie non sia innamorata dell'altro ma si sia convinta di esserlo.
Mio marito è sempre stata una persona molto chiusa io molto espansiva con un carattere esuberante. 
Con il tempo con gli anni credo che questa diversità si sia fatta sentire.
So di non poterlo cambiare ma vorrei a volte una frase una parola un gesto affettuoso che mi dimostri qualcosa.
so che è una brava persona, un ottimo papà e ho sempre sostenuto che la crisi sia solo mia. In questo momento vorrei una persona diversa accanto a me e allo stesso tempo vorrei con tutta me stessa che fosse lui quella persona. Che riuscisse a smussare gli angoli, che non fosse così rigido nelle sue convinzioni.
Non basta chiedere cosa hai fatto oggi? Basta evitare che tua moglie si senta trasparente..
La mia relazione si è chiusa un anno fà e mai una volta ho pensato di sostituire quell'uomo a mio marito.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Bastava far finta di essere intere*ssati Niko e poi magari farsi l'amante, tirare di cocaina e fanculo il mondo, essere persone pessime, ma con una facciata rispettabile.
> Ho scoperto che molto spesso con una donna conta più la facciata che la sostanza e l'ho scoperto con l'esperienza, adesso mi prenderò un coro di urli contro, non dico che per tutte le donne è così, ma mi sono persuaso che le donne badano molto ai modi per dimostrare qualcosa rispetto alla sostanza.
> Motivo per cui adesso a me va ppiù che bene! agisco come una buona macchina può agire e faccio quello che lei vorrebbe io facessi...e niente più, perchè è il più che rovina tutto.


Basta essere interessati veramente...
Il resto è un insieme di cazzate (a mio parere ovv)


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> ...lo dicono tutti i traditori, è la giustificazione che si danno per poter tradire senza farsi schifo da soli...
> 
> E a furia di ripetersi la tiritera - non è colpa mia, è lui che non mi capisce, è lui che non mi apprezza, è lui che mi dà per scontata, è lui che...mi stà buttando via...e se ne convincono così tanto che alla fine diventa la loro verità.
> 
> ...


No non poteva probabilmente perchè magari come me sperava che tu capissi il suo disagio..
Io ho sempre detto che la colpa sia mia. Potevo non tradirlo, nessuno mi ha puntato un fucile per farlo, ho sbagliato. 
Ogni tanto mi piacerebbe sentire anche dall'altra parte forse sto sbagliando qualcosa, invece no....
Mio marito non mi ha scoperto, per mia fortuna. Le frasi che lei ti ha detto dopo io gliele ho già dette, anche prima che subentrasse un'amante. Ho giurato a me stessa che se vengo scoperta non le userò per giustificarmi.


----------



## Daniele (14 Maggio 2011)

Ma stai pensando alle sue mancanze. Pensa che cosa stupenda ti ha regalato, la sua onestà negli anni, invece a te bastava solo un interessamento di facciata, tu ti sei divertita anche troppo, più del necessario, adesso impara che doopo le montagne russe si può vivere bene anche senza. Tu non pensavi di sostituire tuo marito con quel uomo, ma da quella relazione tu sei in crisi con tuo marito, cosa che è imperdonabile da parte tua, hai dimostrato solo che inconsciamente stai facendo tutto il percorso che fanno tutti i traditori e come tutti quelli che non vogliono accoregersi delle proprie maggiori e terribili mancanze ti separerai quasi di certo.
Ti dò tempo 3 anni Farfalla, in questo tempo il tuo inconscio avrà lavorato per te distruggendo del tutto il tuo matrimonio, mi spiace. Se fossi in te sinceramente andrei da uno psicologo,  tu sei troppo azione reazione, purtroppo la psiche non è affatto così.


----------



## Daniele (14 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta essere interessati veramente...
> Il resto è un insieme di cazzate (a mio parere ovv)


Fidati, a voi donne si fa fesse in qualsiasi istante. Se arriva il giorno in cui sono smaronato sia mai che non mi interessi e quindi agisco di finzione e miracolo dei miracoli non mi tocca neppure litigare in una gironata che era davvero no! 
Ovviamente il discorso opposto non vale, le donne hanno sempre potuto esternare il loro malumore ogni qual volta volevano e quindi perchè togliere questo legittimo diritto?
Farfalla, io sono un uomo praticamente perfetto in apparenza, quindi se io riesco a tirare avanti ci sarà un motivo di credere in quello che dico, l'arte della dissimulazione per far sentire una donna importante è una cosa che per me conosce ogni uomo.


----------



## Daniele (14 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non poteva probabilmente perchè magari come me sperava che tu capissi il suo disagio..


Farfalla, Dio ti ha dato la bocca per parlare, usala e non lagnarti. E' peggio l'aspettare che uno capisca che l'agire, è da vili non agire.
Agisci, cazzo, agisci e non asettare che piova oro! Aspettando la colpa di tutto sarà solo tua e non sua che non capisce. Hai dei figli, devi apere che se non capiscono un concetto devi spiegarlo e non puoi permetterti di pensare che loro debbano capirlo per diritto divino.
Farfalla, ripigliati, così ti fai del male.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeeh no!!! Se lo facessi lo faresti perché DEVI non perché lo vuoi ...(frasi sempre dette da mia moglie ovviamente)
> Ah dimenticavo...invece le cose che per me sono state importanti e ho scelto di fare per lei...beh...a quelle lei ha detto "io non te l'ho chiesto" :rotfl:
> 
> Come detto già in altri post...ormai ho l'idea che qualsiasi cosa uno faccia non vada bene e ti venga rinfacciata prima o poi...ergo da ora in poi faccio quel cavolo che voglio IO


Questa è la prova che non ti ama.
Ma per quello io ho smesso di prendere iniziative eh?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, Dio ti ha dato la bocca per parlare, usala e non lagnarti. E' peggio l'aspettare che uno capisca che l'agire, è da vili non agire.
> Agisci, cazzo, agisci e non asettare che piova oro! Aspettando la colpa di tutto sarà solo tua e non sua che non capisce. Hai dei figli, devi apere che se non capiscono un concetto devi spiegarlo e non puoi permetterti di pensare che loro debbano capirlo per diritto divino.
> Farfalla, ripigliati, così ti fai del male.


Guarda che negli ultimi tempi faccio solo questo parlo parlo fino ad esaurirmi. Quando dall'altra parte hai un muro é difficile peró. C'é solo un fatto ed é che non mi voglio arrendere.....


----------



## Illuso (14 Maggio 2011)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> No non poteva probabilmente perchè magari come me sperava che tu capissi il suo disagio..


Ho personalmente trovato l'equilibrio stabilendo che siamo esseri deboli e grandemente egoisti, quando i due sentimenti prendono possesso contemporaneamente del nostro essere ci fanno fare cose indegne...



farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho sempre detto che la colpa sia mia. Potevo non tradirlo, nessuno mi ha puntato un fucile per farlo, ho sbagliato.


Appunto, anche lei lo ha ammesso ed è per questo che è ancora la donna che amo, e con cui voglio vivere. Ed è stata la prova provata che non era come diceva lei, semplicemente il mio ruolo (e quello di tuo marito) non è fare l'amante.


farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi piacerebbe sentire anche dall'altra parte forse sto sbagliando qualcosa, invece no....


Se si è congrui e onesti al proprio essere, non vi è nessun errore, lo dici anche tu, lui è un buon uomo, un buon padre, e un buon marito, non sarà mai più un buon amante.


farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito non mi ha scoperto, per mia fortuna. Le frasi che lei ti ha detto dopo io gliele ho già dette, anche prima che subentrasse un'amante.


Buon per te, di questo ritieniti fortunata, e se pensi che tuo marito pur pieno di difetti ti ama e rispetta, fai in modo che non lo sappia MAI, gli arrecheresti un dolore che è secondo solo alla morte di un figlio.


farfalla ha detto:


> Ho giurato a me stessa che se vengo scoperta non le userò per giustificarmi.


Come detto sopra Ti auguro che non succeda, perchè sarà un'altra promessa che non manterrai.
Saluti


----------



## Niko74 (14 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *No non poteva probabilmente perchè magari come me sperava che tu capissi il suo disagio..*
> Io ho sempre detto che la colpa sia mia. Potevo non tradirlo, nessuno mi ha puntato un fucile per farlo, ho sbagliato.
> Ogni tanto mi piacerebbe sentire anche dall'altra parte forse sto sbagliando qualcosa, invece no....
> Mio marito non mi ha scoperto, per mia fortuna. Le frasi che lei ti ha detto dopo io gliele ho già dette, anche prima che subentrasse un'amante. Ho giurato a me stessa che se vengo scoperta non le userò per giustificarmi.


Già...però la moglie di illuso e la mia sono state beccate...tu no, ed è MOLTO diverso....tu tradisci o hai tradito tuo marito e lui doveva capire il tuo disagio?

Certo non è stato difficile per me capire che qualcosa non andava ma ripeto che io se sono a disagio e il disagio è tale da non poter andare avanti, lo dico prima di prendermi certe iniziative.

Le frasi che tu gli hai detto prima dell'amante...gliele hai dette o hai cercato di "fargliele capire", perché pure mia mogli dice che ci ha provato...però probabilmente mi serviva anche una sfera di cristallo per quanto è stata chiara 

Ripeto quanto ti ho già detto altre volte...hai avuto la fortuna di non essere scoperta....io fossi in te eviterei di dirglielo...e, se possibile, anche di rifarlo


----------



## Niko74 (14 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che negli ultimi tempi faccio solo questo parlo parlo fino ad esaurirmi. Quando dall'altra parte hai un muro é difficile peró. C'é solo un fatto ed é che non mi voglio arrendere.....


Mah...il muro potrebbe anche esserci perché qualcosa immagina ma non ha il coraggio di dirti tutto in faccia


----------



## Niko74 (14 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Basta essere interessati veramente...*
> Il resto è un insieme di cazzate (a mio parere ovv)


Cosi per capire, è più "interessato veramente":

- chi si fida di te, ti rispetta e non ti chiede quello che fai (aggiungo io da coglione come sono io sia prima che mi fidavo che ora che non mi fido più)
- oppure chi sembra interessato alla tua vita, vorrebbe attenzioni, una parolina, ecc... e poi inganna, tradisce, manca di rispetto e non ha il coraggio di dirlo?

Non ho usato la parola amore in nessuno dei due casi perché probabilmente a modo tuo anche tu ami tuo marito.


----------



## elena (14 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che negli ultimi tempi faccio solo questo parlo parlo fino ad esaurirmi. Quando dall'altra parte hai un muro é difficile peró. C'é solo un fatto ed é che non mi voglio arrendere.....


Farfalla, non riesco a ritrovare la tua storia nel forum e se ricerco le tue discussioni dal tuo profilo...non trovo niente...


----------



## Niko74 (14 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa è la prova che non ti ama.
> Ma per quello io ho smesso di prendere iniziative eh?


Dici? 
Chissa, magari quando sarà sistemata questa burrasca, se restiamo assieme,...inizierò a ragionare come te...
Certamente non la tradirò...però inizierò a fregarmene altamente e a pensare a me e basta


----------



## Sole (14 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dici?
> Chissa, magari quando sarà sistemata questa burrasca, se restiamo assieme,...inizierò a ragionare come te...
> Certamente non la tradirò...*però inizierò a fregarmene altamente e a pensare a me e basta*


Pensare a sé non significa necessariamente fregarsene degli altri.

Il giorno che comincerò a fregarmene di mio marito, credo che penserò alla separazione.


----------



## Niko74 (14 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Pensare a sé non significa necessariamente fregarsene degli altri.
> 
> Il giorno che comincerò a fregarmene di mio marito, credo che penserò alla separazione.


Mmmhhh...forse rileggendomi mi sono espresso un pò male.

Col termine "fregarmene" mi riferivo più che altro alla fiducia per lei che, se anche le cose dovessero andare bene, non credo riuscirò più ad avere...o almeno ci vorrà moltissimo tempo. E non posso passare la vita a dubitare di lei
A quello mi riferivo perché effettivamente stare assieme fregandomene di lei in senso letterale del termine sarebbe proprio un controsenso.


----------



## Daniele (14 Maggio 2011)

Farfalla e se tu parlando con tuo marito rendessi chiaro che questo atteggiamento suo ti fa male? Cioè che alla lunga non è accettabile per te? Nel senso che almeno della buona volontà potrebbe mettercela, no?


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che negli ultimi tempi faccio solo questo parlo parlo fino ad esaurirmi. Quando dall'altra parte hai un muro é difficile peró. C'é solo un fatto ed é che non mi voglio arrendere.....


Hai mai pensato che questo muro possa essere derivato dal fatto che diciamo "di punti in bianco" vuoi modificare certi suoi atteggiamenti?
Oppure è una "lotta" che va avanti da anni? Ci sono già state discussioni su discussioni (magari anche accese)?


----------



## Sole (14 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmhhh...forse rileggendomi mi sono espresso un pò male.
> 
> Col termine "fregarmene" mi riferivo più che altro alla fiducia per lei che, se anche le cose dovessero andare bene, non credo riuscirò più ad avere...o almeno ci vorrà moltissimo tempo. E non posso passare la vita a dubitare di lei


Allora su questo ti capisco.

Però mettila così, se il vostro rapporto uscirà bene da questa crisi, credo che entrambi imparerete a sintonizzarvi meglio l'uno sull'altro.

La fiducia totale poi è difficile da recuperare, ma è anche giusto che sia così. In fondo molti di noi non metterebbero la mano sul fuoco nemmeno su se stessi... a maggior ragione è bene non metterla su qualcuno che è comunque e sempre 'altro da noi'.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ho personalmente trovato l'equilibrio stabilendo che siamo esseri deboli e grandemente egoisti, quando i due sentimenti prendono possesso contemporaneamente del nostro essere ci fanno fare cose indegne...
> 
> Appunto, anche lei lo ha ammesso ed è per questo che è ancora la donna che amo, e con cui voglio vivere. Ed è stata la prova provata che non era come diceva lei, semplicemente il mio ruolo (e quello di tuo marito) non è fare l'amante.
> 
> ...


Ma io non voglio che lui facci l'amante voglio sentirmi amata. Accidenti non riesco proprio a spiegarlo..


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cosi per capire, è più "interessato veramente":
> 
> - chi si fida di te, ti rispetta e non ti chiede quello che fai (aggiungo io da coglione come sono io sia prima che mi fidavo che ora che non mi fido più)
> - oppure chi sembra interessato alla tua vita, vorrebbe attenzioni, una parolina, ecc... e poi inganna, tradisce, manca di rispetto e non ha il coraggio di dirlo?
> ...


Nonostante tutto credo di essere io quella più interessata dei due alla nostra coppia. A lui va tutto bene, va bene così, se io mostro il mio disagio lui sembra dargli scarsa importanza, come dire "passerà".....
Ti assicuro che se non amassi mio marito avrei già preso decisioni che invece mi rifiuto di prendere e continuo ad alternare momenti in cui mi lascio vivere a momenti in cui cerco di farmi capire da lui.
Sul fatto che lui mi ami, credo di si, ma probabilmente in questo momento i nostri due modi di amare faticano ad incontrarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che questo muro possa essere derivato dal fatto che diciamo "di punti in bianco" vuoi modificare certi suoi atteggiamenti?
> Oppure è una "lotta" che va avanti da anni? Ci sono già state discussioni su discussioni (magari anche accese)?


Diciamo che su certe cose abbiamo sempre discusso, mai in maniera accesa.
Forse ho "sopportato" certi atteggiamenti sicura che fosse una fase di insofferenza passeggera.  Adesso mi pesano ma magari la fase passeggera è questa.


----------



## Illuso (14 Maggio 2011)

*Farafalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio che lui facci l'amante voglio sentirmi amata. Accidenti non riesco proprio a spiegarlo..


Farfalla, quello che non si riesce a capire, è: sei tu che non ti senti amata, o lui non ti ama ?

Personalmente, sono quasi riuscito a superare il tradimento, solo perchè ho avuto la certezza del suo Amore per me, se così non fosse stato, non sarei rimasto con lei nemmeno un minuto di più. 

Se mi usasse indifferenza non avrei esitazione, la lascerei, senza aspettare che qualcuna faccia in modo di farmi commettere un' adulterio, passando dalla ragione al torto più squallido.

La lascerei per quel motivo, e non perchè c'è un'altra...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla e se tu parlando con tuo marito rendessi chiaro che questo atteggiamento suo ti fa male? Cioè che alla lunga non è accettabile per te? Nel senso che almeno della buona volontà potrebbe mettercela, no?


Fatto


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Farfalla, quello che non si riesce a capire, è: sei tu che non ti senti amata, o lui non ti ama ?
> 
> Personalmente, sono quasi riuscito a superare il tradimento, solo perchè ho avuto la certezza del suo Amore per me, se così non fosse stato, non sarei rimasto con lei nemmeno un minuto di più.
> 
> ...


Non ho mai pensato di lasciarlo per un altro. Nemmeno una volta.
Credo di essere io a non sentirmi amata, se lo chiedo a lui, lui dice che mi ama. E credo sia così, ma ribadisco credo che il suo modo di amare non corrisponda al momento a quello di cui ho bisogno


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già...però la moglie di illuso e la mia sono state beccate...tu no, ed è MOLTO diverso....tu tradisci o hai tradito tuo marito e lui doveva capire il tuo disagio?
> 
> Certo non è stato difficile per me capire che qualcosa non andava ma ripeto che io se sono a disagio e il disagio è tale da non poter andare avanti, lo dico prima di prendermi certe iniziative.
> 
> ...


No lei è un caso particolare.
La sua relazione è stata interrotta da cause di stato maggiore.
Non penso che lei ritradirà.
Paradossalmente lei rimarrà fedele a suo marito e al suo amico del cuore.
E lo custodirà nel suo cuore.

Sulla sfera di cristallo...come darti torto?


----------



## Daniele (15 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato di lasciarlo per un altro. Nemmeno una volta.
> Credo di essere io a non sentirmi amata, se lo chiedo a lui, lui dice che mi ama. E credo sia così, ma ribadisco credo che il suo modo di amare non corrisponda al momento a quello di cui ho bisogno


Convinciti che non ne hai bisogno!!! La realtà cruda è che dell'amore ci si può pulire il sederino, non serve, è un accessorio.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Convinciti che non ne hai bisogno!!! *La realtà cruda è che dell'amore ci si può pulire il sederino, non serve, è un accessorio*.


Non per me. Mi piacerebbe sapere guardare solo alle cose pratiche ma proprio non ci riesco. Se guardassi solo a quelle sarei sicuramente facile, non mi manca nulla,,,


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diciamo che su certe cose abbiamo sempre discusso, mai in maniera accesa.
> Forse ho "sopportato" certi atteggiamenti sicura che fosse una fase di insofferenza passeggera.  Adesso mi pesano ma magari la fase passeggera è questa.


Non ho ben capito però cosa dovrebbe fare lui per farti sentire amata. Chiederti dove vai? Com'è andata la cena con le amiche/colleghi?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito però cosa dovrebbe fare lui per farti sentire amata. Chiederti dove vai? Com'è andata la cena con le amiche/colleghi?


No certo, questo era una parte di un altro discorso.
Ho bisogno di sentirlo vicino. Lo so che non riesco a spiegarmi. 
Ho bisogno che mi "veda". Un apprezzamento ogni tanto, un gesto affettuoso un bacio di corsa mentre ci incrociamo nel corridoio, uno sguardo complice, una parola che mi faccia capire che ancora conto per lui.
Mi rendo conto che sembrano stupidate ma in questo momento di aver il perfetto uomo di casa e il padre responsabile e presente non mi basta.


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No certo, questo era una parte di un altro discorso.
> Ho bisogno di sentirlo vicino. Lo so che non riesco a spiegarmi.
> Ho bisogno che mi "veda". Un apprezzamento ogni tanto, un gesto affettuoso un bacio di corsa mentre ci incrociamo nel corridoio, uno sguardo complice, una parola che mi faccia capire che ancora conto per lui.
> Mi rendo conto che sembrano stupidate ma in questo momento di aver il perfetto uomo di casa e il padre responsabile e presente non mi basta.


Insomma lo vorresti un po' più "fidanzatino"?

Hai mai provato a comportarti così con lui? Insomma a dargli tu un bacio mentre v'incrociate in corridoio?


----------



## elena (15 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per me. Mi piacerebbe sapere guardare solo alle cose pratiche ma proprio non ci riesco. Se guardassi solo a quelle sarei sicuramente facile, non mi manca nulla,,,


Resto ferma sui miei passi.
Se io mi sento amata, allora lui mi ama.
Se non mi sento amata ergo...

L'amore è reciproco.
E quando si dice "per capire se ti ama guarda ai fatti", non credo ci si riferisca alle cose pratiche della quotidianità. I fatti, in questo campo, sono altri: sentire l'attenzione dell'altro, sentirsi ascoltata, rassicurata, desiderata, coccolata, sentire la sua stima, la sua vicinanza emotiva, la sua comprensione, sentirsi accettate per come si è. Questo per me è in sostanza sentirsi amate.


----------



## Daniele (15 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> L'amore è reciproco.
> E quando si dice "per capire se ti ama guarda ai fatti", non credo ci si riferisca alle cose pratiche della quotidianità. I fatti, in questo campo, sono altri: sentire l'attenzione dell'altro, sentirsi ascoltata, rassicurata, desiderata, coccolata, sentire la sua stima, la sua vicinanza emotiva, la sua comprensione, sentirsi accettate per come si è. Questo per me è in sostanza sentirsi amate.


Assolutamente no!!! Allora la maggior parte delle donne non sarebbe amata, cosa falsa come non mai. Semplicemente chi ha bisogno di continue rassicurazioni ha un problema personale, non è affatto un problema di coppia. Come chi a lavorto vuole sempre sentirsi dire che è bravo e così via, la realtà più probabile è che saprai di essere bravo solo dentro di te, stop.
Io faccio sempre il possibile con la mia ragazza, ma oltre a quello che sono non voglio andare più e mai più lo farò in vita mia.


----------



## elena (15 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Assolutamente no!!! Allora la maggior parte delle donne non sarebbe amata, cosa falsa come non mai. Semplicemente chi ha bisogno di continue rassicurazioni ha un problema personale, non è affatto un problema di coppia. Come chi a lavorto vuole sempre sentirsi dire che è bravo e così via, la realtà più probabile è che saprai di essere bravo solo dentro di te, stop.
> Io faccio sempre il possibile con la mia ragazza, ma oltre a quello che sono non voglio andare più e mai più lo farò in vita mia.


Daniele, tu sposti il focus della questione.
La questione non è avere o meno bisogno di continue rassicurazioni.
La questione è la reciprocità.

Porto un esempio banale, ma concreto.
Tu hai bisogno di me, io ci sono: ti ascolto, ti sto vicino, cerco di rendermi utile, cerco di capire il tuo problema e nel limite del mio possibile ti aiuto a risolverlo, ti aiuto anche a realizzarti se posso, ti incoraggio nel tuo lavoro ecc. ecc.
Io ho bisogno di te, tu non ci sei: i miei problemi ti sono lontani, non mi ascolti, non capisci, sei centrato solo su di te e sui tuoi problemi, mi sei affettivamente lontano, non sei attento a me e io devo fare tutto da sola.

Chiaro adesso?

Daniele, tu pensi che io abbia un problema, lo so...ma io ho imparato a distinguere l'amore dalla dipendenza affettiva.


----------



## elena (15 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No certo, questo era una parte di un altro discorso.
> *Ho bisogno *di sentirlo vicino. Lo so che non riesco a spiegarmi.
> *Ho bisogno *che mi "veda". Un apprezzamento ogni tanto, un gesto affettuoso un bacio di corsa mentre ci incrociamo nel corridoio, uno sguardo complice, una parola che mi faccia capire che ancora conto per lui.
> Mi rendo conto che sembrano stupidate ma in questo momento di aver il perfetto uomo di casa e il padre responsabile e presente non mi basta.


Forse in questo momento tu sei particolarmente più vulnerabile e hai tanto più bisogno di lui...


----------



## Niko74 (15 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Nonostante tutto credo di essere io quella più interessata dei due alla nostra coppia*.* A lui va tutto bene, va bene così*, se io mostro il mio disagio lui sembra dargli scarsa importanza, come dire "passerà".....
> Ti assicuro che se non amassi mio marito avrei già preso decisioni che invece mi rifiuto di prendere e continuo ad alternare momenti in cui mi lascio vivere a momenti in cui cerco di farmi capire da lui.
> Sul fatto che lui mi ami, credo di si, ma probabilmente in questo momento i nostri due modi di amare faticano ad incontrarsi.


Mmmmhhh...sei per caso mia moglie? 
No, perché mi sembra di sentire le cose che mi ha detto una settimana fa....pari pari....

Per il grassetto: a lui va "bene" una cosa che non è reale poiché non sa quello che gli hai fatto. Poi appunto, se lui non ti tradisce io direi che il più interessato alla coppia è lui...tu cerchi quello che non trovi al di fuori di essa...lui no.

Tu invece cerchi di capire tuo marito? Te lo dico perché a sentire mia moglie che mi spiattellava quelle cose e non si rendeva conto del motivo percui a me (prima di sapere del tradimento) "andava tutto bene" ha provocato un ulteriore delusione.

Cioè: io avevo notato un suo distacco nell'ultimo anno, e quello che volevi tu (tipo lo sguardo complice, il bacetto, una parolina di interesse) era lei la prima a non darle...io dentro di me pensavo...mah...qualcosa non andrà, sarà stanca (bimbo piccolo, lavoro, ecc...).
Ovviamente si prova a parlare, o meglio lo faccio io e alle mie domande arriva il fatidico "NIENTE"...ma...io "avrei dovuto capirlo" (e in effetti ho capito che quando mi dice "niente" non è vero una mazza).
Negli ultimi mesi la situazione peggiora, ad esempio se non ero io a cercarla di sesso manco l'ombra, ha degli scatti e atteggiamente che non ha mai avuto, però provi a parlarne e "niente"

Ho iniziato ad avere seri sospetti e....siamo ai giorni nostri 

Quello che cerco di dire (mi rendo conto di averlo espress in modo un pò incasinato ) è che pur essendo a disagio per la situazione io ho cercato di parlarne, di capire e mai ho pensato un solo secondo a cercarmelo fuori quello che mi mancava (ah...non mi dire che non l'hai cercato ma è "capitato"...lo so già )...lei invece no....quindi: Chi è più interessato alla coppia?
Io ho imparato ad accettarla cosi com'era e con i suoi difetti, che pur dandomi fastidio, sono parte di lei...lei i miei difetti non li accetta e cerca quello che le manca altrove....boh....

Tu veramente sembri molto simile a mia moglie, con la differenza che tu dici di amare tuo marito mentre mia moglie "non lo sa" (però rimane qui ). Chissa, forse dipende dal fatto che tu hai avuto il tempo di elaborare la cosa mentre a lei io l'ho "stroncata" subito...alle volte mi pento di averlo fatto (poi mi passa subito eh )


----------



## Niko74 (15 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diciamo che su certe cose abbiamo sempre discusso, mai in maniera accesa.
> Forse ho "sopportato" certi atteggiamenti sicura che fosse una fase di insofferenza passeggera. Adesso mi pesano ma magari la fase passeggera è questa.


Tu pensi invece che lui non "sopporti" certi tuoi atteggiamenti? Ti assicuro che non è cosi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato di lasciarlo per un altro. Nemmeno una volta.
> Credo di essere io a non sentirmi amata, se lo chiedo a lui, lui dice che mi ama. E credo sia così, ma ribadisco credo che il suo modo di amare non corrisponda al momento a quello di cui ho bisogno


Allora parliamone.
Stanotte mi sono successe delle cose.

Ci sono persone che s'incontrano e crescono assieme.
Adolescenza assieme, giovinezza idem...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Come fare a non pensare che questa presenza costante e dilatata nel tempo, non diventi un abituarsi all'altro? L'altro è sempre esistito.
Guarda eh che si riproporrebbe la faccenda della tartaruga.
Farfalla: prova se ci riesci, ad immaginare la tua vita senza tuo marito.
Quando ho conosciuto mia moglie, entrambi avevamo già dato eh? Già sacrificato a quell'altare.
Il modo di costruire il rapporto è stato diverso che se lei mi avesse conosciuto come ero a 15 anni, o a 20, ero già un uomo arrivato quando mi ha conosciuto. Non molto modificabile.

Ora vediamola anche da sto punto di vista, so anch'io che ti crolla il mondo in testa, se a tradirti è lui, l'uomo della tua vita. Se a tradirti è solo uno dei tanti uomini che hai avuto nel corso della tua vita cambia eh?

Al punto che io cerco sempre le smentite no?
Difficile che io creda all'esistenza di una donna fedele eh?
Piuttosto di donne che tacendo, appunto appaiono fedeli.
Ma sono cose che non si possono dimostrare, nè in un senso, nè in un'altro.

Lui ti ama:
1) Secondo il suo modo.
2) Secondo a quanto tu inconsciamente o consciamente lo hai abituato.
3) Tu conosci molto bene lui.
Come mai ad un certo punto non ci stanno più bene i limiti dell'altro?

Poi sono tantissime le dinamiche in gioco...
I figli crescono, hanno sempre meno bisogno della mammina che pulisca il culetto, poi difficile creare sempre quell'atmosfera, dai su...ci si abitua all'altro.

Casomai sarai solo un po' stanca di lui.
Capita eh?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Resto ferma sui miei passi.
> Se io mi sento amata, allora lui mi ama.
> Se non mi sento amata ergo...
> 
> ...


Bellissimo.
Beh non sempre ci si riesce eh?
Costantemente....
Ma con chi si vede di rado si!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh...sei per caso mia moglie?
> No, perché mi sembra di sentire le cose che mi ha detto una settimana fa....pari pari....
> 
> Per il grassetto: a lui va "bene" una cosa che non è reale poiché non sa quello che gli hai fatto. Poi appunto, se lui non ti tradisce io direi che il più interessato alla coppia è lui...tu cerchi quello che non trovi al di fuori di essa...lui no.
> ...


Ma ascolta comodo no?
Fai presto a parlare eh?
Cosa c'entra essere interessato o meno alla coppia.
Al marito di Farfalla, va benissimo quello che ha e come è.
Lui sta da dio.
E' lei a sto giro quella a cui non basta quello che lui le dà eh?
E la scelta è solo una: o vi rinunci, o lo cerchi altrove.

Ma capita eh?
Pensa a quante volte uno al posto di una rassicurazione, si becca un rimprovero?

Pensa a quante volte l'altro ti dà proprio la cosa più sbagliata, il contrario di quello che hai chiesto...


----------



## elena (15 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo.
> Beh non sempre ci si riesce eh?
> Costantemente....
> Ma con chi si vede di rado si!


Conte, tu mi comprendi molto bene. Ma se mi guardo indietro, se considero le mie storie passate, mi accorgo che quella reciprocità non c'era nemmeno quando ci si vedeva di rado. Ottusa io a non essermene accorta prima. Ora invece quella reciprocità so cos'è, la riconosco e la sento.  
Ma tu fai bene a farmi un po' da mentore, a ricordarmi di non fidarmi mai completamente. E ti ringrazio.


----------



## Niko74 (15 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta comodo no?
> Fai presto a parlare eh?
> Cosa c'entra essere interessato o meno alla coppia.
> *Al marito di Farfalla, va benissimo quello che ha e come è.*
> ...


Nel mio caso ti assicuro che non vero una mazza :carneval:
Mia moglie pensava che a me andasse bene tutto, lei rifiutava di parlarne e mi diceva che era tutto a posto, e....non stavo per nulla da Dio.  
Anch'io avrei voluto cose che mia moglie non mi dava ma...non ho ne rinunciato ne le ho cercate altrove...sono stupido io? (la risposta è si...ne sto avendo la certezza più passa il tempo...)
Ovviamente però lei mi ha spiattellato tutto ciò che dice farfalla...

Comodo è fare come ha fatto mia moglie, tu e farfalla...ma come vedi io e te la pensiamo in modo diametralmente opposto...prò è interessante pure questo in un certo senso


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per me. Mi piacerebbe sapere guardare solo alle cose pratiche ma proprio non ci riesco. Se guardassi solo a quelle sarei sicuramente facile, non mi manca nulla,,,



...E mi piacerebbe tanto anche a me! Sarei in una botte di ferro.

Allora, Farfalla, sappiamo che dopo un po' di anni di matrimonio (non so quanti ne hai alle spalle, ma penso un po' compreso il fidanzamento) le differenze che ci sono fra i due si fanno sentire in negativo.
Tu dici che è sempre stato così di carattere, col tempo ha incominciato a pesarti.
Poi, è  arrivato il tradimento, una valvola di sfogo, una sferzata di freschezza, non so quanto è durato e se c'è stato anche del sentimento.

Capisco in pieno i tuoi bisogni, se solo gli uomini intuissero soltanto quanto benefiche sono quelle paroline dette al momento giusto e quelle attenzioni (che poi spesso si tratta proprio di sciocchezze, nel senso di piccole cose).
Ma loro non ci arrivano ...   

Non vorrei essere pessimista, ma, secondo me, lui ti sta dando il massimo per lui, che però non è il massimo per te.
Tu gli hai parlato e riparlato per dirgli come lo vorresti, e lui si sarà in un certo senso giustificato dicendo di essere sempre stato così...
E' una battaglia persa in partenza.

Per questo, tornando alla considerazione iniziale, come invidio anch'io chi è meno sentimentale e più pratico.
Se c'è una strategia per arrivare a vivere così, che ce la comunichi chi la conosce


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...E mi piacerebbe tanto anche a me! Sarei in una botte di ferro.
> 
> Allora, Farfalla, sappiamo che dopo un po' di anni di matrimonio (non so quanti ne hai alle spalle, ma penso un po' compreso il fidanzamento) le differenze che ci sono fra i due si fanno sentire in negativo.
> Tu dici che è sempre stato così di carattere, col tempo ha incominciato a pesarti.
> ...


Io sono cosi'Diletta,poco sentimentale e molto pratico,bado al sodo e del resto me ne frego,ma non ci sono arrivato,sono cosi di carattere.
Questo aiuta in tante cose,e sinceramente faccio una fatica tremenda a calarmi nelle storie del sito.
In altre  cose meno perche'chi  vive vicino a me,e sono ben 24 anni.....si stufa,e non ha torto.
D'altronde stufo lo sono anch'io,mica sarei sempre in cerca,viceversa.
Morale;nessuna strategia,se non sei ''pratica'',non lo diventerai.


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh...sei per caso mia moglie?
> No, perché mi sembra di sentire le cose che mi ha detto una settimana fa....pari pari....
> 
> Per il grassetto: a lui va "bene" una cosa che non è reale poiché non sa quello che gli hai fatto. Poi appunto, se lui non ti tradisce io direi che il più interessato alla coppia è lui...tu cerchi quello che non trovi al di fuori di essa...lui no.
> ...


*
*


Niko, se ce la fai per quanto è possibile cerca di non arrovellarti il cervello più di tanto. Comunque, se tua moglie rimane, ed è già un po' che "rimane", è un buon segno, non disperare!!!

Ti voglio dire delle cose:

ora stai aspettando, quindi non sei parte attiva, deve essere sfibrante, io non l'ho provato, ma credimi, il bello deve ancora venire.
Se la tua crisi si risolverà in positivo (te lo auguro) ti sentirai investito di una responsabilità enorme: quella di decidere sulla salvezza o meno del tuo matrimonio.

Anch'io ho fatto presto a sapere il da farsi nell'immediato: ricostruire, poi, però, la strada si è fatta da subito o quasi impervia, in salita.
Quanto dolore.
Di qui la consapevolezza che tutto dipende da me, la riuscita nell'impresa è nelle mie mani, ma io non lo voglio questo potere nelle mie mani, è troppo per me.   
Lui è tranquillo, e quando lo sono io è tutto così armonico.
Al contrario, quando sono turbata o peggio, è una tempesta.
E io sono sola in tutto questo, lui non può fare granchè, forse potrebbe fare di più, ma obiettivamente, so che fa già abbastanza.
Dovrei darmi un limite temporale, o deve prevalere una sorta di rassegnazione in caso le cose non migliorassero più di tanto e quindi accontentarmi?
Buttarmi a capofitto su altri interessi che riempano la mia vita?
Scusa se ho divagato sui miei problemi.
Questo per dirti che anche per te intravedo un percorso del genere.


----------



## lemon (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io ho fatto presto a sapere il da farsi nell'immediato: ricostruire, poi, però, la strada si è fatta da subito o quasi impervia, in salita.
> Quanto dolore.
> Di qui la consapevolezza che tutto dipende da me, la riuscita nell'impresa è nelle mie mani, ma io non lo voglio questo potere nelle mie mani, è troppo per me.
> Lui è tranquillo, e quando lo sono io è tutto così armonico.
> ...


In ogni tua parola, purtroppo, riconosco anche me stessa...


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io sono cosi'Diletta,poco sentimentale e molto pratico,bado al sodo e del resto me ne frego,ma non ci sono arrivato,sono cosi di carattere.
> Questo aiuta in tante cose,e sinceramente faccio una fatica tremenda a calarmi nelle storie del sito.
> In altre  cose meno perche'chi  vive vicino a me,e sono ben 24 anni.....si stufa,e non ha torto.
> D'altronde stufo lo sono anch'io,mica sarei sempre in cerca,viceversa.
> Morale;nessuna strategia,se non sei ''pratica'',non lo diventerai.




Fattelo dire che sei molto fortunato a ritrovarti col tuo carattere, che è anche un po' quello di mio marito.
Già siete aiutati da madre natura per il fatto che siete nati maschi e quindi meno inclini ai sentimentalismi, ma avete anche fortuna perchè, da quello che ho letto qui, non tutti gli uomini ne sono immuni.
Da quello che dici, però, anche a te manca qualcosa...allora deduco che la felicità non è di questa terra.
Ho fatto leggere a mio marito qualche post e ho letto nei suoi occhi un po' di sconcerto, sì, anche lui fa fatica, è troppo pratico e io troppo attenta alle emozioni.  
E ora i nodi sono venuti al pettine...
E io vi invidio perchè mi sono rotta di star male...


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> In ogni tua parola, purtroppo, riconosco anche me stessa...


Lemon, ti ho scritto nel tuo 3rd, vai a leggerlo.
Quando lo guardo non lo riconosco...eppure è ora che è autentico, non prima.
Ma non è più l'anima candida che pensavo fosse, e il mio cuore lo voleva così.
Come facciamo a superare questa prova della vita?


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Niko, se ce la fai per quanto è possibile cerca di non arrovellarti il cervello più di tanto. Comunque, se tua moglie rimane, ed è già un po' che "rimane", è un buon segno, non disperare!!!


Un buon segno?
Io non direi, anzi mi porta ancora più a dubitare.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Tu pensi invece che lui non "sopporti" certi tuoi atteggiamenti? Ti assicuro che non è cosi.


Se per atteggiamenti intendi le mie attenzioni sono certa che le apprezze ma non le sa ricambiare.
Chiedo spesso a mio marito se c'è qualcosa che posso fare per renderlo più felice e lui mi dice che è felice con me
Sono una persona aperta al dialogo, che si mette molto in discussione lui lo sa, se qualcosa gli darebbe fastidio o sentisse qualche mancanza non vedo perchè non dirmelo
Mi sento in effetti molto simile a tua moglie, con la differenza che mai mi sono creduta innamorata dell'amante, ho avuto da sempre ben chiaro quello che era il suo ruolo nella mia vita.
Tu a differenza di mio marito invece mi sembri una persona disposta a parlare e non capisco il muro di tua moglie.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Fattelo dire che sei molto fortunato a ritrovarti col tuo carattere, che è anche un po' quello di mio marito.
> Già siete aiutati da madre natura per il fatto che siete nati maschi e quindi meno inclini ai sentimentalismi, ma avete anche fortuna perchè, da quello che ho letto qui, non tutti gli uomini ne sono immuni.
> Da quello che dici, però, anche a te manca qualcosa...allora deduco che la felicità non è di questa terra.
> *Ho fatto leggere a mio marito qualche post* e ho letto nei suoi occhi un po' di sconcerto, sì, anche lui fa fatica, è troppo pratico e io troppo attenta alle emozioni.
> ...


Per me hai fatto male a fargli sapere dove posti...

qua siete piu' nudi che davanti al confessore e mi pare sbagliato far conoscere al "nemico" tutti i propri punti deboli....

sapendo poi che c'e' una rielaborazione e si viviseziona ogni minimo starnuto che si fa, secondo me si perde anche la spontaneita' e si tendera' a fingere ancora di piu' dello standard...


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un buon segno?
> Io non direi, anzi mi porta ancora più a dubitare.



Perchè sei ancora di più dubbiosa?
A meno che la moglie di Niko non sia dotata della minima maturità che la contraddistingue come persona adulta rispetto a un bimbo...in tal caso potrebbe trascinarsi per mesi il suo stato di limbo, ed è l'ultima cosa al mondo che augurerei a Niko.


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me hai fatto male a fargli sapere dove posti...
> 
> qua siete piu' nudi che davanti al confessore e mi pare sbagliato far conoscere al "nemico" tutti i propri punti deboli....
> 
> sapendo poi che c'e' una rielaborazione e si viviseziona ogni minimo starnuto che si fa, secondo me si perde anche la spontaneita' e si tendera' a fingere ancora di piu' dello standard...



....mi sa che ci hai ragione!

Poi, però ci rifletto e mi dico: ma lui i miei punti deboli li sa già come io i suoi.
Noi ci siamo già messi a nudo, forse anche troppo, ma ci è venuto abbastanza naturale, dopo un po' di pratica iniziale e di normale disagio.
Penso poi a tutti quelli che fanno una terapia di coppia...lì davvero che se ne sentono delle belle!

L'ultimo tuo paragrafo non l'ho capito: dove è che si perde in spontaneità?


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perchè sei ancora di più dubbiosa?
> A meno che la moglie di Niko non sia dotata della minima maturità che la contraddistingue come persona adulta rispetto a un bimbo..*.in tal caso potrebbe trascinarsi per mesi il suo stato di limbo*, ed è l'ultima cosa al mondo che augurerei a Niko.


Appunto, lo stare ancora li, senza prendere una decisione (perché non l'ha presa....), senza fare qualcosa, non è certo un buon segno.
Sta li, non fa nulla...trascina la cosa...

Anche io non auguro a Niko una tale cosa...ma è proprio quello che si sta verificando.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ....mi sa che ci hai ragione!
> 
> Poi, però ci rifletto e mi dico: ma lui i miei punti deboli li sa già come io i suoi.
> Noi ci siamo già messi a nudo, forse anche troppo, ma ci è venuto abbastanza naturale, dopo un po' di pratica iniziale e di normale disagio.
> ...


Secondo me di tuo marito non sai un cazzo, altro che si e' messo a nudo...

io la spontaneita' la perderei certamente sapendo che ogni minimo mio comportamento sarebbe vivisezionato qua sopra e penserei sempre che le tue decisioni siano state influenzate da estranei che ti abbiano riempito la testa di stronzate su di noi...


----------



## Niko74 (16 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se per atteggiamenti intendi le mie attenzioni sono certa che le apprezze ma non le sa ricambiare.
> Chiedo spesso a mio marito se c'è qualcosa che posso fare per renderlo più felice e lui mi dice che è felice con me
> Sono una persona aperta al dialogo, che si mette molto in discussione lui lo sa, se qualcosa gli darebbe fastidio o sentisse qualche mancanza non vedo perchè non dirmelo
> Mi sento in effetti molto simile a tua moglie, *con la differenza che mai mi sono creduta innamorata dell'amante, ho avuto da sempre ben chiaro quello che era il suo ruolo nella mia vita*.
> Tu a differenza di mio marito invece mi sembri una persona disposta a parlare e non capisco il muro di tua moglie.


E mica è poco questa differenza!!!
Magari lui pensa di ricambiarle facendo cose che tu non noti o che comunque per te non sono importanti 

Una domanda...ma se lui non le sa ricambiare e non c'è mai riuscito, quindi è sempre stato cosi....perché diamine lo hai sposato?


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Appunto, lo stare ancora li, senza prendere una decisione (perché non l'ha presa....), senza fare qualcosa, non è certo un buon segno.
> Sta li, non fa nulla...trascina la cosa...
> 
> Anche io non auguro a Niko una tale cosa...ma è proprio quello che si sta verificando.



...sì, può anche essere letta in questa chiave (purtroppo)
:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Niko74 (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...sì, può anche essere letta in questa chiave (purtroppo)
> :unhappy::unhappy:


Che è la chiave che più mi sembra attinente alla realtà.


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Secondo me di tuo marito non sai un cazzo, altro che si e' messo a nudo...
> 
> io la spontaneita' la perderei certamente sapendo che ogni minimo mio comportamento sarebbe vivisezionato qua sopra e penserei sempre che le tue decisioni siano state influenzate da estranei che ti abbiano riempito la testa di stronzate su di noi...



Andiamo bene se pensi questo di me!!
Se non ho capito ancora un cazzo di com'è lui, direi che mi reputi una sottosviluppata decerebrata, quasi al livello di un'ameba.
Grazie davvero!

Quanto all'influenza da parte di estranei, è abbastanza tranquillo perchè lui, a differenza di me poverina, mi conosce ormai e sa che una delle mie qualità o difetti più spiccati è proprio quello di fregarmene del giudizio altrui: ossia, mi piace ascoltare tutti, ma poi sono io che decido. Questo da sempre.
Quindi, dormi sonni tranquilli, non hai nulla da temere!


----------



## Niko74 (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Andiamo bene se pensi questo di me!!*
> *Se non ho capito ancora un cazzo di com'è lui, direi che mi reputi una sottosviluppata decerebrata, quasi al livello di un'ameba.*
> *Grazie davvero!*
> 
> ...


Eddai su...non lo hai ancora imparato solo LUI è quello che detiene il sapere? Gli altri sono tutti, fessi, coglioni, falliti e chi più ne ha più ne metta :carneval:


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che è la chiave che più mi sembra attinente alla realtà.



No, sono tutti condizionali, tutte supposizioni. Noi non possiamo entrare nell'animo di tua moglie, non ce la fai tu, come possiamo noi...
Certo che è proprio una donna forte di carattere, io avrei già avuto un centinaio di crisi isteriche (se fossi lei), ma da quello che leggiamo qui la pazienza è la dote che viene messa di più alla prova, tieni duro ancora...
Se mi puoi dire: la delusione che hai provato ha intaccato la stima che hai per lei?


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eddai su...non lo hai ancora imparato solo LUI è quello che detiene il sapere? Gli altri sono tutti, fessi, coglioni, falliti e chi più ne ha più ne metta :carneval:



Grazie per avermelo ricordato!
E io che me la sto ancora a prendere.....


----------



## Niko74 (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, sono tutti condizionali, tutte supposizioni. Noi non possiamo entrare nell'animo di tua moglie, non ce la fai tu, come possiamo noi...
> Certo che è proprio una donna forte di carattere, io avrei già avuto un centinaio di crisi isteriche (se fossi lei), ma da quello che leggiamo qui la pazienza è la dote che viene messa di più alla prova, tieni duro ancora...
> *Se mi puoi dire: la delusione che hai provato ha intaccato la stima che hai per lei*?


Mmmmh...ti dirò che non lo so con certezza. O meglio, la fiducia al momento è assente, però la stima come persona mi sembra ci sia ancora, forse è un pò minata...ma fondamentalmente c'è ancora...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eddai su...non lo hai ancora imparato solo LUI è quello che detiene il sapere? Gli altri sono tutti, fessi, coglioni, falliti e chi più ne ha più ne metta :carneval:


Nico' non e' affatto vero e' che da fuori si e' sempre piu' lucidi e poi dico sempre fate come ve pare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Andiamo bene se pensi questo di me!!
> Se non ho capito ancora un cazzo di com'è lui, direi che mi reputi una sottosviluppata decerebrata, quasi al livello di un'ameba.
> Grazie davvero!
> 
> ...


Ah non sei manipolabile?

E' vero non sei manipolabile...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmh...ti dirò che non lo so con certezza. O meglio, la fiducia al momento è assente, però la stima come persona mi sembra ci sia ancora, forse è un pò minata...ma fondamentalmente c'è ancora...


Scusa Nico' nel pacchetto stima per una moglie la fiducia e' un optional e non invece fondamentale per stimarla?


----------



## Daniele (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko, aspetta, aspetta, poi la stimerai come un carro di letame. Se inziaste a ricominciare tu inzieresti ad avere i tuoi momenti down e in quelli la vedresti peggio della meretrice del lampione sotto casa  poi il giorno la vedresti come una spendida donna, poi quello successivo come mignotta e poi quando litigheresti per darci il carico le diresti cosa pensi di lei e le ricorderesti quello che ha fatto. Solo per dirti quale sarebbe il sistema più comodo del dopo se si decide di stare insieme, perchè tu sei umano e lo sai. Poi dopo migliorerà, starai meglio, ma sinceramente solo negli anni potrai stimarla ancora e fidarti di lei. Adesso è solo una debole donnetta che si è data al primo venuto, questo ti fa inorridire, vero???


----------



## Niko74 (16 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa Nico' nel pacchetto stima per una moglie la fiducia e' un optional e non invece fondamentale per stimarla?


Guarda..il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega (veramente eh...non sono ironico) e difatti ho scritto che comunque la stima è minata e non so con certezza quanto...comunque della stima è rimasta...ancora...


----------



## Niko74 (16 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, aspetta, aspetta, poi la stimerai come un carro di letame. Se inziaste a ricominciare tu inzieresti ad avere i tuoi momenti down e in quelli la vedresti peggio della meretrice del lampione sotto casa  poi il giorno la vedresti come una spendida donna, poi quello successivo come mignotta e poi quando litigheresti per darci il carico le diresti cosa pensi di lei e le ricorderesti quello che ha fatto. Solo per dirti quale sarebbe il sistema più comodo del dopo se si decide di stare insieme, perchè tu sei umano e lo sai. Poi dopo migliorerà, starai meglio, ma sinceramente solo negli anni potrai stimarla ancora e fidarti di lei. *Adesso è solo una debole donnetta che si è data al primo venuto, questo ti fa inorridire, vero*???


Questi momenti già ce li ho anche se non li esterno granché....sono proprio fasi alterne di amore/odio... 

Per il grassetto: chi non inorridirebbe  credo inorridirebbe pure mia moglie a leggerlo...poi direbbe "eeehhh...ma tu non capisci...."


----------



## Sterminator (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda..il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega (veramente eh...non sono ironico) e difatti ho scritto che comunque la stima è minata e non so con certezza quanto...comunque della stima è rimasta...ancora...


Ma forse la stima rimasta e' come madre o perche' non s'e' fatta ancora licenziare e spalmata sul divano dalla mattina alla sera a fantasticare sul ganzo...pero' so' il minimo sindacale ste robe..


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, aspetta, aspetta, poi la stimerai come un carro di letame. Se inziaste a ricominciare tu inzieresti ad avere i tuoi momenti down e in quelli la vedresti peggio della meretrice del lampione sotto casa  poi il giorno la vedresti come una spendida donna, poi quello successivo come mignotta e poi quando litigheresti per darci il carico le diresti cosa pensi di lei e le ricorderesti quello che ha fatto. Solo per dirti quale sarebbe il sistema più comodo del dopo se si decide di stare insieme, perchè tu sei umano e lo sai. Poi dopo migliorerà, starai meglio, ma sinceramente solo negli anni potrai stimarla ancora e fidarti di lei. Adesso è solo una debole donnetta che si è data al primo venuto, questo ti fa inorridire, vero???




Devo darti ragione al 100%
Purtroppo è proprio così che funziona...


----------



## Daniele (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Questi momenti già ce li ho anche se non li esterno granché....sono proprio fasi alterne di amore/odio...
> 
> Per il grassetto: chi non inorridirebbe  credo inorridirebbe pure mia moglie a leggerlo...poi direbbe "eeehhh...ma tu non capisci...."



Tu non capisci?? Ma io capisco bene e personalmente se mai ti dicesse qualcosa dille che una persona alla sua fidanzata traditrice disse che era una "Mignotta, vacca da monta, da due soldi con il miracolo di guadagnarli per quanto mignotta di strada fosse!" poi lasciamo gli altri complimenti per l'azione fatta. Questo nelle mie fasi down...e giuro su Dio che ora come ora nelle mie fasi down prenderei la macchina per andare sotto casa sua, menarla solo per ritirare su la mia autostima...ma non lo faccio. Però ricorda che tu potrai non capire, ma è sicuro come la morte che chi tradisce è un verme.


----------



## Daniele (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Devo darti ragione al 100%
> Purtroppo è proprio così che funziona...


Diletta,le ho vissute due volte queste cose, orribile a dirsi c'ho esperienza su di me.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> *E mica è poco questa differenza*!!!
> Magari lui pensa di ricambiarle facendo cose che tu non noti o che comunque per te non sono importanti
> 
> Una domanda...ma se lui non le sa ricambiare e non c'è mai riuscito, quindi è sempre stato cosi....perché diamine lo hai sposato?


 
Io credo che anche per lei è così solo che è più facile dire di essersi innamorata per giustificare quello che ha fatto.

Perchè lo amavo ho già detto che questo atteggiamento mi è pesato solo negli ultimi tempi.


----------



## Daniele (16 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che anche per lei è così solo che è più facile dire di essersi innamorata per giustificare quello che ha fatto.
> 
> Perchè lo amavo ho già detto che questo atteggiamento mi è pesato solo negli ultimi tempi.


Però Farfalla, è brutto essere debitori così tanto come tu lo sei con tuo marito, brutta cosa davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però Farfalla, è brutto essere debitori così tanto come tu lo sei con tuo marito, brutta cosa davvero.


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Lo cappirai più avanti Farfalla, io mi sono proiettato molto più avanti di quanto pensi e preventivando una situazione del genere ho anticipato alcune cose.
E' solo una mia proiezione del futuro, ma essendo calcolata ho dispiacere per te.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Conte, tu mi comprendi molto bene. Ma se mi guardo indietro, se considero le mie storie passate, mi accorgo che quella reciprocità non c'era nemmeno quando ci si vedeva di rado. Ottusa io a non essermene accorta prima. Ora invece quella reciprocità so cos'è, la riconosco e la sento.
> Ma tu fai bene a farmi un po' da mentore, a ricordarmi di non fidarmi mai completamente. E ti ringrazio.


Poi aggiungo un'altra cosa.
Già che siamo nel 3d di Diletta.
Un conto è avere fiducia in.
Un conto è fidarsi di.

Con la reciprocità apri una porta immensa eh?
Se questa c'è e la tocchi con mano ogni giorno, allora ti puoi fidare. ( Secondo me). 

Sono un uomo che cerca sempre smentite e non rassicurazioni, perchè quello che io provo o sento dentro di me, deve avere un riscontro nel reale.
Se io amo una persona ho bisogno di toccare con mano e nella concretezza i risultati dei miei sentimenti su questa persona.
Quindi noi dobbiamo anche dubitare di noi stessi.

E qui torno a Diletta...
Diletta...sei sicura che tuo marito sia così come lo vedi ora, o lui è in effetti come lo hai sempre visto?
Sei sicura che ora senti tutto sto marasma, solo perchè è mutato il tuo parametro di valutazione?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso ti assicuro che non vero una mazza :carneval:
> Mia moglie pensava che a me andasse bene tutto, lei rifiutava di parlarne e mi diceva che era tutto a posto, e....non stavo per nulla da Dio.
> Anch'io avrei voluto cose che mia moglie non mi dava ma...non ho ne rinunciato ne le ho cercate altrove...sono stupido io? (la risposta è si...ne sto avendo la certezza più passa il tempo...)
> Ovviamente però lei mi ha spiattellato tutto ciò che dice farfalla...
> ...


Ma amico mio.
Io, Farfalla, e tua moglie...abbiamo ancora molte alternative su come pensarla.
Tu no.
Questo è il fatto.
Tu ora sei costretto dagli eventi, a pensarla solo in un modo.
E stai rischiando molto grosso.
Di fare degli eventi il sistema di riferimento a cui condurre tutto.
Mai pensato che tu sia stupido, ma sotto scacco.
Io ti ho solo cercato di dirti, tirati via di lì, finchè puoi, perchè ne uscirai con le ossa rotte.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eddai su...non lo hai ancora imparato solo LUI è quello che detiene il sapere? Gli altri sono tutti, fessi, coglioni, falliti e chi più ne ha più ne metta :carneval:


Ma è interessante notare come un fake colossale, dica che qua siamo tutti nudi, e spontanei eh?
Io invece parto sempre dal presupposto, che un giorno o l'altro posso anche conoscere dal vivo queste persone.
E condividere il forum con mia moglie ha pagato e non poco.
Diletta ha fatto bene.

Come dire, caro marito, ho trovato un modo per confrontarmi con altre persone sui nostri problemi senza essere condizionata.

non mi pare che sia poco eh?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, aspetta, aspetta, poi la stimerai come un carro di letame. Se inziaste a ricominciare tu inzieresti ad avere i tuoi momenti down e in quelli la vedresti peggio della meretrice del lampione sotto casa  poi il giorno la vedresti come una spendida donna, poi quello successivo come mignotta e poi quando litigheresti per darci il carico le diresti cosa pensi di lei e le ricorderesti quello che ha fatto. Solo per dirti quale sarebbe il sistema più comodo del dopo se si decide di stare insieme, perchè tu sei umano e lo sai. Poi dopo migliorerà, starai meglio, ma sinceramente solo negli anni potrai stimarla ancora e fidarti di lei. Adesso è solo una debole donnetta che si è data al primo venuto, questo ti fa inorridire, vero???


Io non capisco perchè ti ostini ad oggettivizzare comportamenti e scenari che sarebbero solo tuoi.
Ma che ne sai tu di come è messo lui eh?
Passa prima un matrimonio, fai un figlio ecc..ecc.e.cc...
Cazzo Daniele parlaci di un tuo grande progetto di vita realizzato assieme ad una donna. Uno solo.
Come mai dipingi scenari, molto diversi, da quelli descritti da altri uomini che hanno subito un tradimento?
Ma porco cane ti rendi conto che nessuno di noi è disposto a vedere un'altra persona attraverso gli occhi di un altro?
Eh?
Ma queste sono cose elementari.
No eh?


----------



## elena (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi aggiungo un'altra cosa.
> Già che siamo nel 3d di Diletta.
> Un conto è avere fiducia in.
> Un conto è fidarsi di.
> ...


...devo dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di renderla a te.
Conte, credo tu abbia una rara capacità di leggere nell'animo umano e di comprenderlo senza pregiudizi.


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non capisco perchè ti ostini ad oggettivizzare comportamenti e scenari che sarebbero solo tuoi.
> Ma che ne sai tu di come è messo lui eh?
> Passa prima un matrimonio, fai un figlio ecc..ecc.e.cc...
> Cazzo Daniele parlaci di un tuo grande progetto di vita realizzato assieme ad una donna. Uno solo.
> ...


Guarda che sono stato quotato in quel frangente e quello che ho dipinto è il normalissimo e medio decorso di un tradimento con momenti felici in cui non ci si pensa e momenti in cui si sta male e si scarica tutta la rabbia repressa che c'è sulla colpa di quella rabbia, in questo il traditore deve anche abituarsi per un bel paio di anni.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta,

non riesco a leggere tutto quello che è stato scritto, sono indietro di pagine e pagine.
Mi permetto di dirti la mia sensazione (a pagina 80 circa)

Non è possibile fingere a lungo amore e attenzioni. Se tuo marito è carino, affettuoso, presente... ti ama.
Non so se ha avuto relazioni anche durante il matrimonio. Ma se non te ne sei accorta... ti amava anche in quel momento. 
Può essere un libertino, un seriale, tutto quello che vuoi, ma l'unico punto è... ti ama? ti sta vicino? tu lo ami?
In questo mi sento vicina al pensiero del Conte. Se tu ti senti incline a giustificare, o meglio, ad accettare le scappate pre-matrimonio, potresti sorvolare anche su quelle post-matrimonio, poichè in effetti, a parte i "Sì", cosa cambia da prima a dopo?

L'unico avviso che ti posso dare, e te lo hanno scritto anche altre, e probabilmente in modo molto migliore del mio (Amoremio, sei sempre una grande) è di non affrettarti a condividere il modo di vedere di tuo marito come una "facile" scorciatoia, ma di riflettere bene su quello che veramente credi e su quello che veramente sei in grado di fare e accettare.

Per il tuo "senso di inferiorità"... non so che dire. Non puoi certo costringerti a flirtare in giro se non ne hai voglia o inclinazione. Ma puoi forse stabilire una "compensazione". Hai folleggiato in giro senza prenderti la briga di chiedermi se ero d'accordo? Ora paghi. Beauty farm, lavi i piatti per un mese, mi fai i massaggini... altrimenti son mazzate.
Sto sparando a caso.

Ho la sensazione che tuo marito sia troppo certo del tuo perdono, troppo certo di averti convinto delle sue ragioni. 
Magari alla fine lo sarai davvero, ma adesso no. 

In definitiva... credo che tu sia sulla strada giusta, credo che il vostro matrimonio meriti di andare avanti, penso che abbiate, o almeno tu abbia, le carte in regola per decidere di vivere il vostro amore in modo che vada bene a voi e a nessun altro.
Senza fretta, senza sforzarti oltre le tue capacità, e facendo lavorare un pò anche tuo marito.

Un abbraccio


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda che sono stato quotato in quel frangente e quello che ho dipinto è il normalissimo e medio decorso di un tradimento con momenti felici in cui non ci si pensa e momenti in cui si sta male e si scarica tutta la rabbia repressa che c'è sulla colpa di quella rabbia, in questo il traditore deve anche abituarsi per un bel paio di anni.


Ok...allora il mondo è fatto di comuni mortali che cadono sotto i colpi del tradimento, quando è successo a me, non ho mosso una piega...come mai?
Ripeto: le delusioni hanno forgiato il mio animo no?
Pensavo di vivere nel paese dei balocchi, e invece sono vissuto nel Vietnam.
Per quanto sono stato crocifisso...cazzo sono sempre risorto...meglio di prima.
Come i rettili no?
Cambio la pelle...
O se preferisci come certi animali del bosco...tipo i daini...
In cui per fortuna...sanno...che...le corna cascano al suolo.


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...allora il mondo è fatto di comuni mortali che cadono sotto i colpi del tradimento, quando è successo a me, non ho mosso una piega...come mai?
> Ripeto: le delusioni hanno forgiato il mio animo no?
> Pensavo di vivere nel paese dei balocchi, e invece sono vissuto nel Vietnam.
> Per quanto sono stato crocifisso...cazzo sono sempre risorto...meglio di prima.
> ...


Ovvio, perchè tu sei un pervertito, no???


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ovvio, perchè tu sei un pervertito, no???


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Allora quanto scommetti?
Spiegami come mai le donne si fidano di me?
Si confidano con me?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma è vero sai? Io sto bene solo con le traditrici...
Chissà come mai le capisco 
Faccio fatica con le tradite, specie con quelle che passano la vita a piangersi addosso e a compatirsi


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Allora quanto scommetti?
> Spiegami come mai le donne si fidano di me?
> Si confidano con me?
> ...



Vabbè dai Conte, se ti piangono addosso hai più possibilità di consolarle... non essere così insensibile suvvia!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè dai Conte, se ti piangono addosso hai più possibilità di consolarle... non essere così insensibile suvvia!


No, per carità, amore del cielo...no, no, no.
Mi sono già immolato a quell'altare...no, no, no...
Ah ok, mi hai consolato, bon grazie...bon...non ho bisogno di te, ciao e buona vita....
Mai più.

Ma non mi piangono addosso...
Piangono addosso a sè stesse...

Kid, ti è mai capitato di andare da un amico e tentare di raccontargli un tuo dispiacere, una tua difficoltà e sentirti sempre rispondere sistematicamente...ah ma cosa vuoi che le tue siano disgrazie, senti qua cosa è capitato a me....le mie eh son disgrazie...non le tue...

Ma cazzo chi se ne frega:
A sto mondo ognuno sente le proprie, no?

Poi incontri persone come Ari, o la Matraini o Simy.
Che hanno una dignità immensa verso le vere difficoltà della vita.


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, per carità, amore del cielo...no, no, no.
> Mi sono già immolato a quell'altare...no, no, no...
> Ah ok, mi hai consolato, bon grazie...bon...non ho bisogno di te, ciao e buona vita....
> Mai più.
> ...


Ahahahah! E' vero, succede spesso. :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi aggiungo un'altra cosa.
> Già che siamo nel 3d di Diletta.
> Un conto è avere fiducia in.
> Un conto è fidarsi di.
> ...


*
*

Caro Conte, aiutami a capire il concetto che hai espresso perchè non ci riesco...


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Diletta,
> 
> non riesco a leggere tutto quello che è stato scritto, sono indietro di pagine e pagine.
> Mi permetto di dirti la mia sensazione (a pagina 80 circa)
> ...



Grazie Nausicaa!
Condivido anch'io il tuo pensiero e quello del Conte, l'ho detto subito.
Il problema rimane per ora quello di far dialogare insieme la mia mente col cuore, che continua ad essere deluso dalla mazzata che ha preso, ed è offeso.

Mio marito, inizialmente, era senz'altro più sicuro che le cose si sarebbero appianate in breve, complice il mio atteggiamento. Ora, non lo è più come prima...vede che le cose stanno andando troppo per le lunghe e lui (chiamalo scemo) avrebbe voluto chiuderlo in fretta il discorso.
E anch'io, non mi diverto a crogiolarmi in questo marasma di sensazioni contrastanti (ma quanto durerà questo fenomeno?)   

Non sono più sicura di niente, non so cosa voglio...
La fretta ce l'ho, voglio riprendere in mano la mia vita e sorridere alla vita, ogni giorno che passa in questa situazione di stallo è un giorno buttato...


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mio marito, inizialmente, era senz'altro più sicuro che le cose si sarebbero appianate in breve, complice il mio atteggiamento. Ora, non lo è più come prima...vede che le cose stanno andando troppo per le lunghe e lui (chiamalo scemo) avrebbe voluto chiuderlo in fretta il discorso.
> E anch'io, non mi diverto a crogiolarmi in questo marasma di sensazioni contrastanti (ma quanto durerà questo fenomeno?)


Durerà da un anno fino ad alcuni anni e tuo marito dovrà farsene una ragione!


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Durerà da un anno fino ad alcuni anni e tuo marito dovrà farsene una ragione!


...è che non solo lui, ma anch'io dovrò farmene una ragione, allora, visto che la barca su cui stiamo è la stessa...
Spero che da pessimista cosmico come ti ritrovi (ma ti auguro davvero di resettarti in positivo) tu sbagli pronostico


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...è che non solo lui, ma anch'io dovrò farmene una ragione, allora, visto che la barca su cui stiamo è la stessa...
> Spero che da pessimista cosmico come ti ritrovi (ma ti auguro davvero di resettarti in positivo) tu sbagli pronostico


Se sapessi...io non sono pessimista, se lo fossi ti direi che tu starai male e tra poco più di un anno tuo marito ti darà il benservito  , questo è pessimismo, il mio è semplice e puro realismo.


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se sapessi...io non sono pessimista, se lo fossi ti direi che tu starai male e tra poco più di un anno tuo marito ti darà il benservito  , questo è pessimismo, il mio è semplice e puro realismo.



Condivido in pieno la previsione del benservito, infatti sono io la prima a non sopportarmi, anzi mi faccio proprio schifo in certi momenti a comportarmi come una stupida vendicativa donnicciola, ancorata al suo orgoglio di merda, che pensa ancora che da qualche parte possa esserci qualcuno che abbia l'animo immacolato, quindi perfetto. 
Eppure lo so benissimo che potrei girare tutto il pianeta, e magari mi illuderei pure di averlo trovato uno così. Peccato, che dopo il primo rinnovato entusiasmo potrebbe facilmente ricadere nella trappola della tentazione e a quel punto dovrei aprire un tombino delle fogne e buttarmici dentro. Non potrei fare altro per come sarei stata imbecille.

E più sono consapevole di questo e più mi faccio schifo per come sto gestendo la cosa. 
Spero solo di non essere fuori tempo massimo.

Tu ora mi dirai che ti dissoci dallo scenario prospettato, perchè tu hai i valori e sei coerente con te stesso. 
Sicuramente lo sei, sei veramente così, ora, ma lo sei perchè le batoste ricevute ti hanno inferto una tale sofferenza psicologica che è andata sconfinando nella patologia. 
Quindi, tu non sai come sei realmente, ora come ora sei borderline, quindi fai poco testo.    

Perdonami la brutalità, ho solo sfoderato le mie doti intuitive insieme a qualche rudimento di psicologia.


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

No, ho solo un fatto di dolore enorme che mi ha fatto comprendere quanto vale il rispetto del dolore e quanto poco vale chi arreca dolore. Io sono anni che aspetto giustizia e non l'ho ricevuta ancora, aspetterò ancora per poco e poi quella giustizia che non mi fu data sarà fatta per mano mio, ho diritto di sapere da chi e perchè mio padre è stato ucciso e lo saprò passando su chiunque si metta davanti a me.:incazzato:


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, ho solo un fatto di dolore enorme che mi ha fatto comprendere quanto vale il rispetto del dolore e quanto poco vale chi arreca dolore. Io sono anni che aspetto giustizia e non l'ho ricevuta ancora, aspetterò ancora per poco e poi quella giustizia che non mi fu data sarà fatta per mano mio, ho diritto di sapere da chi e perchè mio padre è stato ucciso e lo saprò passando su chiunque si metta davanti a me.:incazzato:



Ora mi spaventi...calmati un po', sei troppo incazzato, e chi lo è così finisce per fare appunto cazzate di cui pentirsi perchè finiscono per farti ancora più del male del gesto da vendicare, non trovi?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Ora mi spaventi.*..calmati un po', sei troppo incazzato, e chi lo è così finisce per fare appunto cazzate di cui pentirsi perchè finiscono per farti ancora più del male del gesto da vendicare, non trovi?


Ma non fara' un cazzo, si sfoga qua e basta...oseno' da mo' che avrebbe agito...


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non fara' un cazzo, si sfoga qua e basta...oseno' da mo' che avrebbe agito...



Ok....mi stavo già preoccupando di aver in qualche modo influenzato questo picco nevrotico.
Se si sfoga qua e basta, va bene


----------



## elena (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora mi spaventi...calmati un po', *sei troppo incazzato*, e chi lo è così finisce per fare appunto cazzate di cui pentirsi perchè finiscono per farti ancora più del male del gesto da vendicare, non trovi?


Ma del resto Daniele è "cattivissimo lui" eh?
Del resto sei stata tu a ricordargli le sue batoste..
Ma cos'è un tradimento in confronto a un assassinio?
Possono essere assimilabili queste due azioni?
Ebbene lui cerca giustizia per entrambe.
Poco importa se la sua sete di giustizia somiglia più a una sete di vendetta da far west.



Scusate l'intromissione...sparisco subito...


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

Nel 2014 scade il mio tempo per avere fiducia nella giustizia, non ho mai ricevuto ne motivazioni e ne altro in questi anni...motivo per cui ho capito che chi fu messo dentro sta bello zitto, mi sono dato 25 anni da aspettare e lo sto rispettando del tutto.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nel 2014 scade il mio tempo per avere fiducia nella giustizia, non ho mai ricevuto ne motivazioni e ne altro in questi anni...motivo per cui ho capito che chi fu messo dentro sta bello zitto, mi sono dato 25 anni da aspettare e lo sto rispettando del tutto.


Tanto nel 2012...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tanto nel *2012*...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ci credi?  ... c'e' chi dice che il 21 maggio 2011 e' quella giusta 

:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci credi?  ... c'e' chi dice che il 21 maggio 2011 e' quella giusta
> 
> :rotfl:


azz...allora me devo sbriga'...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Caro Conte, aiutami a capire il concetto che hai espresso perchè non ci riesco...


Rivolgiti a Nausicaa no?
Vediamo ci provo.
Un giorno inizio a studiare uno strumento musicale: l'organo.
E sono tutto ammirato eh? Pensa ha due tastiere.
Una settimana riesco ad andare a studiare all'estero su un grande organo.
Pensa 5 tastiere.
Devo come dire adattarmi a sto mastodonte.
Ma dopo due giorni, sono padrone di lui e mi diverto un mondo.
Torno a casa e sbadatamente vado a suonare sul "mio" organo...
E mi sembra così scarno e piccino eh?

Eppure lui è lo stesso oggetto che ho lasciato prima di partire no?

Diletta.
Guarda ai frutti dell'albero.
Stare con tuo marito, a fianco di questa persona, ha prodotto determinati frutti. Sono belli e buoni? Sii felice e gustateli.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> 21 maggio?
> corro a depilarmi...odierei morire con i peli sotto le ascelle:mrgreen:


se ci vivi
ci puoi anche morire :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se ci vivi
> ci puoi anche morire :carneval:


Che poi i problemi de Minerva so' ben altri...

DIGIAMOLO!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rivolgiti a Nausicaa no?
> Vediamo ci provo.
> Un giorno inizio a studiare uno strumento musicale: l'organo.
> E sono tutto ammirato eh? Pensa ha due tastiere.
> ...


*
*


Grazie Conte per il consiglio evidenziato. Nella sua apparente semplicità vi si trova racchiusa una grande verità.
Ecco che praticità e concretezza sono alleate in tutte le cose della vita, quindi anche in quelle attinenti ai rapporti d'amore.
Non devo farmi "raggirare" dalla emotività che, in certe fasi, è talmente potente da depistare tutto il resto.
E' un angelo vendicativo, ma gli angeli devono essere miti per definizione e io voglio trovarla questa mitezza dentro di me. So che c'è.

Grazie ancora


----------



## Diletta (18 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ma del resto Daniele è "cattivissimo lui" eh?
> Del resto sei stata tu a ricordargli le sue batoste..
> Ma cos'è un tradimento in confronto a un assassinio?
> Possono essere assimilabili queste due azioni?
> ...





Daniele ha detto:


> Nel 2014 scade il mio tempo per avere fiducia nella giustizia, non ho mai ricevuto ne motivazioni e ne altro in questi anni...motivo per cui ho capito che chi fu messo dentro sta bello zitto, mi sono dato 25 anni da aspettare e lo sto rispettando del tutto.




*X tutti e due ( Elena - Daniele)
*
Io ho ricordato le sue batoste riferendomi unicamente a quelle amorose.
Non so niente riguardo ad altre tragedie e non voglio neanche entrare nel merito di queste.
Volevo solo chiarirlo.


----------



## oceansize (18 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Grazie Conte per il consiglio evidenziato. Nella sua apparente semplicità vi si trova racchiusa una grande verità.
> ...


per il grassetto: occhio che le emozioni dicono molto di ciò che si è, non potrai sempre zittirle, prima o poi dovrai sfogarle. intanto riconoscile senza scacciarle, solo così puoi uscirne.


----------



## Diletta (18 Maggio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> per il grassetto: occhio che le emozioni dicono molto di ciò che si è, non potrai sempre zittirle, prima o poi dovrai sfogarle. intanto riconoscile senza scacciarle, solo così puoi uscirne.



Non voglio sempre zittirle, voglio, anzi, vorrei riuscire a contenerle per essere più obiettiva su tutto ciò che ci riguarda.
Non voglio che ostacolino il mio percorso come stanno facendo in questi giorni che mi causano accessi di rabbia non giusta per una persona adulta.
Era fisiologico e normale nella prima fase, ora è tempo della calma e dell'impegno maturo.


----------



## oceansize (18 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non voglio sempre zittirle, voglio, anzi, vorrei riuscire a *contenerle* per essere più obiettiva su tutto ciò che ci riguarda.
> Non voglio che ostacolino il mio percorso come stanno facendo in questi giorni che mi causano accessi di rabbia non giusta per una persona adulta.
> Era fisiologico e normale nella prima fase, ora è tempo della calma e dell'impegno maturo.


devi capirle, visto che sei fatta anche e soprattutto di emozioni. poi le devi elaborare. e alla fine agisci di conseguenza. non sono loro che ostacolano il tuo percorso, anzi. se le ricacci indietro pensando che sono cose della prima fase o da "bambini", secondo me, sbagli strategia. 
tanto torneranno sempre fuori, ascoltale e basta, sei tu.


----------



## elena (18 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non voglio sempre zittirle, voglio, anzi, vorrei riuscire a contenerle per essere più obiettiva su tutto ciò che ci riguarda.
> Non voglio che ostacolino il mio percorso come stanno facendo in questi giorni che mi causano accessi di rabbia non giusta per una persona adulta.
> Era fisiologico e normale nella prima fase, ora è tempo della calma e dell'impegno maturo.


Tu le stai già contenendo scrivendo qui.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> per il grassetto: occhio che le emozioni dicono molto di ciò che si è, non potrai sempre zittirle, prima o poi dovrai sfogarle. intanto riconoscile senza scacciarle, solo così puoi uscirne.


Ecco brava...
Ma non mischiamo emotività con razionalità eh?
La mente ci tende inganni micidiali...
Pensa alle persone che esprimono la loro paura, con l'aggressività?


----------



## tradito77 (27 Giugno 2011)

Qualche novità da Diletta dopo questo bel weekend di sole?


----------



## Diletta (27 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Qualche novità da Diletta dopo questo bel weekend di sole?



Grazie per l'interessamento, scrivo qua e là su altri 3d come si fa un po' tutti, magari finendo per invadere troppo il campo altrui, ma forse tutto può servire  a tutti.

Ti rispondo: week end da dimenticare come ce ne sono già stati parecchi ultimamente da cancellare dal calendario.
Non capisco perché il tempo che passa non mi sia di aiuto.
Sto male e tanto, mi dispiace apparire vittima.
Non riesco ad accettare...troppe prese in giro, troppi inganni, e mi riferisco ai fatti recenti.

La cosa mi ha fatto capire che si è trattato di una "ricaduta", un ritorno del desiderio di tradire, di farsi una che non sono io.
Non è molto incoraggiante come fatto.
Mi ha umiliato con i suoi comportamenti che si sono palesati perché io l'ho scoperti.
E sappiamo tutti molto bene che scoprire certe cose è una mazzata incredibile.
La tecnologia si ritorce contro ai traditori, ma anche a chi sta dal'altra parte perché dopo è difficile ricucire a carte completamente scoperte.

Io da sempre ho pensato di essere l'unica per lui, ma forse ero io ad essere sbagliata, anacronistica, illusa all'ennesima potenza.

Comunque, puoi ben capire cosa abbia significato questa batosta per me con queste premesse e realizzare che mi sono sbagliata, perché anche ammettendo che abbia sempre amato solo me, io non gli sono bastata lo stesso, e questo è avvilente.

Ma che amore è il suo?
Eppure so che mi ama, è questo il suo modo di amare?
Lui mi assicura che ha capito l'errore, ma paradossalmente, per me non si tratta neanche tanto di errore, quanto di una tendenza sfuggita al controllo.   

Questa è la situazione ad oggi...
Tu stai bene?
Nessuna nuvola all'orizzonte?
Spero di no per te, ti saluto e grazie ancora !


----------



## tradito77 (29 Giugno 2011)

Ciao Diletta.
Scusa ma leggo solo ora la tua risposta.
A me si può dire che va abbastanza bene. Se solo fosse possibile cancellare certi ricordi dalla testa direi che tra noi è tutto come prima, anche se in realtà qualcosa è cambiato in me e continuo ad affrontare la vita giorno per giorno. Da parte della mia compagna comunque direi che ho avuto e continuo ad avere segnali positivi sul fatto che si sia trattato di una sbandata ormai chiusa e sepolta. Anch'io come molti traditi ho contollato email e sms per mesi senza però trovare nulla di compromettente, quindi ora per questo mi ritengo uno stupido e la fiducia verso di lei è tornata al 100%.
In tutto questo però mi trovo ogni tanto a pensare alla vicenda, a come sia potuto succedere, a come non me ne sia accorto prima e a vedere scene di loro due insieme, e questo continua a tormentarmi e a farmi male. Però succede sempre meno frequentemente.

Per la tua storia non so cosa dirti: quando io ho scoperto lei aveva già chiuso tutto ed ho avuto subito conferma da lei che era pentita e voleva continuare a stare con me. Se tuo marito è convinto di amarti e volere ricostruire il vostro rapporto (e anche tu lo vuoi), allora buttati. Non è facile ma ora posso dire che si può fare. Però deve sempre esserci massima chiarezza da entrambe le parti. Non tenerti niente dentro. Io le ho sempre detto tutto su cosa provavo e cosa mi tormentava, e questo faceva male ad entrambi, ma mettendo a posto un pezzetto alla volta siamo riusciti a ricomporre la nostra storia.

Ti auguro di farcela.


----------



## Diletta (29 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta.
> Scusa ma leggo solo ora la tua risposta.
> A me si può dire che va abbastanza bene. Se solo fosse possibile cancellare certi ricordi dalla testa direi che tra noi è tutto come prima, anche se in realtà qualcosa è cambiato in me e continuo ad affrontare la vita giorno per giorno. Da parte della mia compagna comunque direi che ho avuto e continuo ad avere segnali positivi sul fatto che si sia trattato di una sbandata ormai chiusa e sepolta. Anch'io come molti traditi ho contollato email e sms per mesi senza però trovare nulla di compromettente, quindi ora per questo mi ritengo uno stupido e la fiducia verso di lei è tornata al 100%.
> In tutto questo però mi trovo ogni tanto a pensare alla vicenda, a come sia potuto succedere, a come non me ne sia accorto prima e a vedere scene di loro due insieme, e questo continua a tormentarmi e a farmi male. Però succede sempre meno frequentemente.
> ...



Grazie per la tua risposta.
Sono contenta di sapere che le cose stiano andando bene per voi, se così non fosse sarebbe grave visto che è già passato un bel po' di tempo, no? 
Se c'è l'amore forte si può ricostruire, passare oltre, ma sono consapevole del grosso impegno che comporta tale decisione.
Io lo rendo partecipe dei miei turbamenti, forse anche troppo...visto che appare molto stanco della situazione, una situazione che tuttavia ha creato lui con la sua leggerezza e la voglia di novità.
Spero davvero che a te non prenda mai questo desiderio, che tu riesca sempre a contenere il tuo livello di testosterone che, evidentemente, nel caso di mio marito, era arrivato ad un punto tale da sfuggirgli di mano.
Sai anche tu perché sei un maschietto che questo rischio esiste per voi e va saputo gestire al meglio.
Ti auguro ogni bene!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua risposta.
> Sono contenta di sapere che le cose stiano andando bene per voi, se così non fosse sarebbe grave visto che è già passato un bel po' di tempo, no?
> Se c'è l'amore forte si può ricostruire, passare oltre, ma sono consapevole del grosso impegno che comporta tale decisione.
> Io lo rendo partecipe dei miei turbamenti, forse anche troppo...visto che appare molto stanco della situazione, una situazione che tuttavia ha creato lui con la sua leggerezza e la voglia di novità.
> ...


Ahahahahahahahaah...che mito che sei...
Sai che me lo sono misurato?
Ce l'ho fuori da ogni ben di dio il testosterone...
Ma lo tengo giù a furia de ormoni femminili...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma quello che io non capisco...
Per i traditi che hanno superato...
Ma che senso ha sempre ricordare le disgrazie eh?
E' passata eh?
Te prova solo a nominare a mia moglie quella parolina là...tumore...e si dimena come cento bisce...
Ora sta scocciata perchè ha una settimana di visite...
E mi ha detto...dio che palle quando qualcosa ti deve ricordare che sei malata...

Diletta XD...guarda avanti...
Allora vai in vacanza da sola...o ti trascino io a furia di frustate?...
Senti se vuoi ti dico dove vado io in vacanza...da solo...così mi raggiungi no?
Poi chiamo Lothar...e vedi come vanno certe cose...dai...:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahaah...che mito che sei...
> Sai che me lo sono misurato?
> Ce l'ho fuori da ogni ben di dio il testosterone...
> Ma lo tengo giù a furia de ormoni femminili...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


eccomi qua'amico mio..evocato e arrivato....
Concordo molto sai con il tuo scritto
Anche se ad onor del vero,bisogna provare per poter giudicare, e a me per ora non succede,per ora...perche'se non  smetto di fare l'esen,la mia mogliettina mi becca... e ricambia.
Diletta, davvero fare un bel viaggio

Per esempio da venerdi'in Riviera c'e'la notte rosa,ne succederanno delle belle,una donna sola torna a casa la domenica che non smett piu' di ridere,e si dimentica tutto,Diletta vieni................non te ne pentirai


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eccomi qua'amico mio..evocato e arrivato....
> Concordo molto sai con il tuo scritto
> Anche se ad onor del vero,bisogna provare per poter giudicare, e a me per ora non succede,per ora...perche'se non  smetto di fare l'esen,la mia mogliettina mi becca... e ricambia.
> Diletta, davvero fare un bel viaggio
> ...


Già vero siamo tutti lì
Venerdì vero?
Che dici prendiamo un pulmino per l'occasione?:mexican:


----------



## Diletta (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahaah...che mito che sei...
> Sai che me lo sono misurato?
> Ce l'ho fuori da ogni ben di dio il testosterone...
> Ma lo tengo giù a furia de ormoni femminili...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...



Conte, non ci fossi tu a mettermi il buon umore, come farei....!
Bricconcello che non sei altro, ti fai il pieno di ormoni femminili per compensare e mi immagino come fai a prenderli...
Eh bravo !!

Ma chi sono i traditi che hanno superato?
Io?
Magari....
Non lo posso ancora dire, ma mai disperare...
O alludevi a quell'altra brava persona cui ho risposto.
Forse, un leggero velo di vittimismo rimane appiccicato addosso, che ne so....

Allora, ora parliamo di me.
Vada per la vacanza, ma non mi aspettavo che tirassi in ballo anche Lothar.
Che c'entra lui?
E' forse una delle tue fantasie non ancora appagate?
Non è un po' troppo per cominciare?
Sono una novellina, che impara presto però...

Mi va di scazzare oggi, perché, vedi, tu mi conosci attraverso questi scritti malinconici e struggenti, ed è un gran peccato che mi siano successe queste cose, perché io sono soprattutto vitalità, ironia, voglia di sperimentare, esuberanza, passionalità estrema, divertimento.
E mi fa tanto incazzare mio marito che per una scopata o due sta rischiando 
davvero tanto perché può perdere tanto, e scusa la presunzione.      
Me lo poteva dire che aveva queste voglie?
Se ne poteva tranquillamente parlare: una vacanzetta tra uomini avrebbe risolto tutto in maniera indolore, sarebbe tornato più felice di prima e io con lui.
Invece, con le sue stupide cazzate a base di intortamenti ha sciupato tutto.
Che bravo !!!
Chissà se ha capito che la propria donna vuole essere la numero uno, sempre, o quanto meno il suo uomo deve essere così abile nel farglielo credere, è così difficile come concetto? 
Mi sa che tu Conte l'hai capito...da un pezzo


----------



## Diletta (29 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eccomi qua'amico mio..evocato e arrivato....
> Concordo molto sai con il tuo scritto
> Anche se ad onor del vero,bisogna provare per poter giudicare, e a me per ora non succede,per ora...perche'se non  smetto di fare l'esen,la mia mogliettina mi becca... e ricambia.
> Diletta, davvero fare un bel viaggio
> ...





Lothar, ora te lo dicevo come torna a casa la domenica una donna tutta sola....!
Non mi far dire degli sproloqui, ma me li togli quasi di bocca.

P.s. mio marito ha sentito parlare di te...ne è incuriosito.
Se te lo vuoi portare via con te qualche giorno potrebbe essere terapeutico: così gli fai fare il pieno e non se ne parla più per almeno un annetto.
Facciamo anche due


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, non ci fossi tu a mettermi il buon umore, come farei....!
> Bricconcello che non sei altro, ti fai il pieno di ormoni femminili per compensare e mi immagino come fai a prenderli...
> Eh bravo !!
> 
> ...


Mah DIletta...quale donna vuole essere la numero due?:carneval:
Ma si ho capito come sei, non sono un invornito!
Allora dai...ha sciupato qualcosa...non tutto...ok?
Me secondo me se vede che piaci ad altri ometti...magari si mette in riga eh?
Ma ripeto dai ha sciupato solo qualcosa non tutto...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Lothar, ora te lo dicevo come torna a casa la domenica una donna tutta sola....!
> ...


Eh no...non sai i loschi affari con Lothar...a seconda di come si mette...ognuno dice all'altro...ehi a sta qua ci penso io, quell'altra ci pensi tu?
Da buoni amici eh?
Cosa dobbiamo fare? Noi troviamo le pastine e lui le mangia?
Ma in che mondo siamo...
Non hai capito TU esci con me e Lothar...
Che ce ne frega a noi di tuo marito?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Lothar, ora te lo dicevo come torna a casa la domenica una donna tutta sola....!
> ...


 
Volentieri Diletta,ma sai io ci vado purtroppo con mia moglie,non fraintendere,da solo sarei andato 35km piu'a nord,avevo un'invito fantastico....pero'potrei mandarci tuo marito...cosi'si sistema....ahahaahhahah....
Forse mi farebbe un piacere,cosi'me la levo di torno..........


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Volentieri Diletta,ma sai io ci vado purtroppo con mia moglie,non fraintendere,da solo sarei andato 35km piu'a nord,avevo un'invito fantastico....pero'potrei mandarci tuo marito...cosi'si sistema....ahahaahhahah....
> Forse mi farebbe un piacere,cosi'me la levo di torno..........




Sai cosa mi è piaciuto di più del tuo post?
La frase: "io ci vado PURTROPPO con mia moglie"
E' proprio stupenda, consolante se la leggesse lei...
Se avessi solo un minimissimo dubbio che anche il mio lui potesse pronunciare la stessa frase, andrei in camera a preparargli le valigie seduta stante ....e buon viaggio!


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no...non sai i loschi affari con Lothar...a seconda di come si mette...ognuno dice all'altro...ehi a sta qua ci penso io, quell'altra ci pensi tu?
> Da buoni amici eh?
> Cosa dobbiamo fare? Noi troviamo le pastine e lui le mangia?
> Ma in che mondo siamo...
> ...



...ma allora ti sei proprio fissato!
Però non stimolare troppo la mia curiosità di vedere come sei fatto tu e l'altro tuo compare....


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora ti sei proprio fissato!
> Però non stimolare troppo la mia curiosità di vedere come sei fatto tu e l'altro tuo compare....


Diletta cara......curiosita'che si puo'levare facilmente.......basta volerlo....

Per l'altro post nn sono stato chiaro:sto'benissimo due gg via da solo con mia moglie...il purtroppo e'dovuto al fatto,che avevo una tipa con barca,marinaio,e comandante,che mi voleva proprio quella sera li'....
e si e'incazzata di brutto perche'non posso andarci,tutto qua'.


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Diletta cara......curiosita'che si puo'levare facilmente.......basta volerlo....
> 
> Per l'altro post nn sono stato chiaro:sto'benissimo due gg via da solo con mia moglie...il purtroppo e'dovuto al fatto,che avevo una tipa con barca,marinaio,e comandante,che mi voleva proprio quella sera li'....
> e si e'incazzata di brutto perche'non posso andarci,tutto qua'.



ma guarda un po' che sfiga...proprio la stessa sera!
Sì, sei proprio sfortunato!
Mi dispiace tantissimo...


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2011)

Lothar, non t'incacchiare, ma me l'hai servita come un cross a centro area del miglior Bruno Conti...non potevo non colpire :mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLoWDkrVONE


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothar, non t'incacchiare, ma me l'hai servita come un cross a centro area del miglior Bruno Conti...non potevo non colpire :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLoWDkrVONE



...mi basta vedere questa scena per star bene tutto il giorno.
Grazie Tuba !!!
:up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma guarda un po' che sfiga...proprio la stessa sera!
> Sì, sei proprio sfortunato!
> Mi dispiace tantissimo...


no o venerdi',o sabato,o domenica...oltretutto giorni in qui'l'auto in Riviera e'da pazzi usarla...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothar, non t'incacchiare, ma me l'hai servita come un cross a centro area del miglior Bruno Conti...non potevo non colpire :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLoWDkrVONE


 

figurati amico mio,,,sei simpatico come al solito...ma vedi io tra le altre cose sono gommonauta,vado in mare da anni,con un velocissimo 5.50,ovviamente motore truccato,quindi in mare nn sono mica tanto Fantozzi...qualche anno fa'ho bellamente gabbato la Guardia Costiera Croata per un bel po'...che bello...

A Bruno Conti.....lo ricordo sai,era una grande Roma,ma ora???e sta'americano che cazzo aspetta a tirare fuori gli eurini???Povero Viviano quando arriva....Enriquez poi....finirete salvi a 4 partite dalla fine

Ho pèrso forse la donna con la barca...ma in compenso...ciao se vedemo


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora ti sei proprio fissato!
> Però non stimolare troppo la mia curiosità di vedere come sei fatto tu e l'altro tuo compare....


Ma scrivimi in privato no?
Poi ci evochi e noi come due angeli compariamo...vero Lothar?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scrivimi in privato no?
> Poi ci evochi e noi come due angeli compariamo...vero Lothar?


 
perche'no???Dliletta scrivi anche a me...non te ne pentirai..garantito..provare per credere


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scrivimi in privato no?
> Poi ci evochi e noi come due angeli compariamo...vero Lothar?





lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'no???Dliletta scrivi anche a me...non te ne pentirai..garantito..provare per credere



Uhm....quasi quasi vi scrivo per davvero !!
A pensarci bene, la figura della donna da intortare con due moine mi manca nel mio curriculum...
No, in questo momento ho davvero altro a cui pensare...
Sarà per un'altra volta !
:mexican::mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Uhm....quasi quasi vi scrivo per davvero !!
> A pensarci bene, la figura della donna da intortare con due moine mi manca nel mio curriculum...
> No, in questo momento ho davvero altro a cui pensare...
> Sarà per un'altra volta !
> :mexican::mexican:


 
perdi 1 occasione....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Uhm....quasi quasi vi scrivo per davvero !!
> A pensarci bene, la figura della donna da intortare con due moine mi manca nel mio curriculum...
> No, in questo momento ho davvero altro a cui pensare...
> Sarà per un'altra volta !
> :mexican::mexican:


Timidona...:carneval:
Vai a trovare la Matra...sarà lei a condurti al mio cospetto.
E ti dirò: Donna sono io che ti parlo: le tue delusioni sono finite!


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perdi 1 occasione....





contepinceton ha detto:


> Timidona...:carneval:
> Vai a trovare la Matra...sarà lei a condurti al mio cospetto.
> E ti dirò: Donna sono io che ti parlo: le tue delusioni sono finite!



...qui c'è la complicità dell'aria frizzantina dell'estate.
Gli ormoni sono a 1000, vero? 

La Matra è la tua vestale, allora, colei che ti custodisce come un fuoco sacro...!


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...qui c'è la complicità dell'aria frizzantina dell'estate.
> Gli ormoni sono a 1000, vero?
> 
> La Matra è la tua vestale, allora, colei che ti custodisce come un fuoco sacro...!


 non farti fregare dai loro discorsetti ..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non farti fregare dai loro discorsetti ..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Esatto....sono "puttanate usate al fine di imbarloccarti"...sappilo!!!!!
(citazione di lothar )


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Esatto....sono "puttanate usate al fine di imbarloccarti"...sappilo!!!!!
> (citazione di lothar )


 Grazie per la dritta......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:! povere noi che ci lasciamo imbarloccare cosi! .............:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Grazie per la dritta......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:! povere noi che ci lasciamo imbarloccare cosi! .............:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Invornite e Imbarloccate ecco cosa siete.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invornite e Imbarloccate ecco cosa siete.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 :bleble::bleble:


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non farti fregare dai loro discorsetti ..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Niko74 ha detto:


> Esatto....sono "puttanate usate al fine di imbarloccarti"...sappilo!!!!!
> (citazione di lothar )



...Grazie per avermi messo in guardia dai due bellimbusti!
Comunque, credetemi, penso di essere abbastanza vaccinata per tenerli a bada !


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Grazie per avermi messo in guardia dai due bellimbusti!
> Comunque, credetemi, penso di essere abbastanza vaccinata per tenerli a bada !


Sesesesesese...intanto lei ci è cascata...e se non c'è Kid...a difenderla...vedevi...sesesesese...dai vien qua che imbarcolo tutta...:carneval:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Grazie per avermi messo in guardia dai due bellimbusti!
> Comunque, credetemi, *penso di essere abbastanza vaccinata per tenerli a bada* !


 non ho dubbi! :up:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sesesesesese...intanto lei ci è cascata...e se non c'è Kid...a difenderla...vedevi...sesesesese...dai vien qua che imbarcolo tutta...:carneval:


 Ma chi io?????????


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma chi io?????????


Eccomi tesoro, chi ti importuna?

S U P E R K I D !


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Eccomi tesoro, chi ti importuna?
> 
> S U P E R K I D !


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ciao Batman..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Eccomi tesoro, chi ti importuna?
> 
> S U P E R K I D !


 
Kid insomma...comincio ad essere geloso.....ti stai allargando troppo..addirittura tesoro:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Kid insomma...comincio ad essere geloso.....ti stai allargando troppo..addirittura tesoro:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Le dico anche di peggio... ma tra noi è AMMMMORE!


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ciao Batman..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invornite e Imbarloccate ecco cosa siete.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ehh si una bella arte....sapessi cosa mi ha appena scritto la giovin fanciulla..ahhahahahhaa che diavolo che sono

 Conte vai al mio post....tu Simy pure cois'ti prepari se vieni qua'..attenta al cane..cambiera'colore


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Le dico anche di peggio... ma tra noi è AMMMMORE!


allora guanto di sfida.....spada..pistola o......beck's???


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora guanto di sfida.....spada..pistola o......beck's???



Simy è mia, non si discute e basta. Ma alla gara di birra ci sto! :mexican:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Le dico anche di peggio... ma tra noi è AMMMMORE!


 :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Simy è mia, non si discute e basta. *Ma alla gara di birra ci sto!* :mexican:


 Venduto per una birra....:bere:


:blu::blu::blu:


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Venduto per una birra....:bere:
> 
> 
> :blu::blu::blu:



No no, per una no! :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, per una no! :rotfl:


 allenati amico....


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allenati amico....



Ricordati che stai parlando con un Trentino D.O.C.

Porta rispetto!


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2011)

Quando poi decidete di semtterla co ste cosettine da Campionato Primavera e volete giocare un pò in Champions League, ci facciamo un bel faccia fiaccia intorno a una bella bottiglia di Rhum (Bally, Zacapa o Leyendario) accompagnato da scagliette di cioccolato fondente.

Chiedere a Dave per eventuali referenze. Astenersi perditempo.

Ne rimarrà soltanto uno :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ricordati che stai parlando con un Trentino D.O.C.
> 
> Porta rispetto!


ahahhah ma io ho strette parentele di sudtirol,come cacchio lo chiamano loro......terlaner..s,magdalener....traminer.gerwustraminer......e la vs  mitica cantina di Mezzocorona....merlot...&c..o preferisci Forst Kronen???la migliore birra del mondo...ok porta speck,caprino,e salmini varii....ciao Kid


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando poi decidete di semtterla co ste cosettine da Campionato Primavera e volete giocare un pò in Champions League, ci facciamo un bel faccia fiaccia intorno a una bella bottiglia di Rhum (Bally, Zacapa o Leyendario) accompagnato da scagliette di cioccolato fondente.
> 
> Chiedere a Dave per eventuali referenze. Astenersi perditempo.
> 
> Ne rimarrà soltanto uno :mrgreen:


occio amico ..conosco benissimo come si fa'dalle parti di Kid....daiiii sfida accettata


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahhah ma io ho strette parentele di sudtirol,come cacchio lo chiamano loro......terlaner..s,magdalener....traminer.gerwustraminer......e la vs  mitica cantina di Mezzocorona....merlot...&c..o preferisci Forst Kronen???la migliore birra del mondo...ok porta speck,caprino,e salmini varii....ciao Kid



L'hai detto caro, prima o poi scatta un bel raduno da ste parti....


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'hai detto caro, prima o poi scatta un bel raduno da ste parti....


 
magari in bella baita a settembre...funghi,knodel,carne salada....


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> magari in bella baita a settembre...funghi,knodel,carne salada....



Ho già l'acquolina....


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho già l'acquolina....


 pure iooooooooooooooooooooo:spaghetti:


----------



## lemon (2 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando poi decidete di semtterla co ste cosettine da Campionato Primavera e volete giocare un pò in Champions League, ci facciamo un bel faccia fiaccia intorno a una bella bottiglia di Rhum (Bally, Zacapa o Leyendario) accompagnato da scagliette di cioccolato fondente.
> 
> Chiedere a Dave per eventuali referenze. Astenersi perditempo.
> 
> Ne rimarrà soltanto uno :mrgreen:


che tentazione! Altro che ripagare con la stessa moneta il traditore! Vuoi mettere dirgli che vai con delle amiche per un fine settimana di chiacchiere e invece andare con degli sconosciuti (gli unici che sanno la verità) per una serata di degustazioni raffinate, ritirarsi imbriache e piegate, e poi tornare a casa dicendo che le amiche erano una palla vera?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## makbet72 (8 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono nuova del forum, ma è un po' che vi seguo. Mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni su ciò che sto per raccontare. Sposata da 18 anni, intesa ottima sotto tutti i punti di vista, ho sempre pensato a lui come l'uomo della mia vita e abbiamo sempre ritenuto entrambi di essere fatti l'uno per l'altra. Consideravo la nostra storia d'amore esemplare, questo fino a quando mi è cascato il macigno addosso: ho scoperto da poco che lui è stato un libertino incredibile e che mi ha tradita ripetutamente prima di sposarmi, me le ha fatte proprio sotto il naso e io, cretina, non mi sono mai accorta di niente. Lui afferma che sono state tutte avventure a scopo sessuale e che io sono stata la sola che abbia mai amato, la "eletta" fra tutte, la donna insomma che ha scelto per la vita. Come ne sono lusingata! Ora vorrei sapere da voi e specialmente dai signori uomini se condividete la tesi di mio marito secondo la quale il maschio riesce benissimo a separare il sentimento dal sesso perchè questo rientra nella sua natura, è fatto così punto e basta. Di conseguenza, le scappatelle o storielle basate sul sesso non hanno nessuna importanza e non rappresentano nessuna minaccia per la coppia innamorata (quindi noi) proprio perchè sono solo l'appagamento di un istinto. Un dettaglio non trascurabile: il sesso è sempre stato super fra noi, quindi lui non ha cercato altrove perchè insoddisfatto, ma perchè la voglia di conquista era più forte e indomabile. Questo vale naturalmente se a tradire è l'uomo perchè se fossi stata io le cose si sarebbero complicate, a suo dire, infatti, per una donna è diverso. Da quando ci siamo sposati lui sostiene di avere messo la testa a posto e di avere chiuso, ma la delusione è tanta insieme alla rabbia per gli inganni subiti. E' come se avessi un estraneo accanto, non lo riconosco! E dire che mi sforzo anche di capire l'universo uomo riuscendoci abbastanza (grazie alla mia apertura mentale), ma il problema è che la mente fatica a dialogare col cuore, e il mio è comunque un cuore femminile.
> "Chi tradisce una volta (altro che una) lo farà sempre", è un luogo comune o c'è del vero, ma io credo a lui, o forse no. Sono confusa, avvilita, io gli ho dato tutto il mio amore, la mia dedizione e lui... E' vero, lo devo dire, che anche lui mi ha dimostrato sempre tanto amore, ma che amore è il suo? E' proprio fatto così l'essere maschio?
> Aspetto i vostri commenti...so già che qualcuno ci andrà giù pesante.


Cara diletta ti posso rispondere benissimo perchè ho gusto un bel paragone da fornirti. Come avrai letto nella mia storia la mia bella signora si è fatta fregare da un bel marinaio che vive a + di mille chilometri di distanza, sposato con tre figli ed una moglie giovane e carina, lui sapendo di andare in missione nella mia terra la calorosa sicilia qualche mesetto prima ha cercato una bella scema da infatuare e scopare. Ecco la differenza fra uomo e donna lui l'ha contattata in chat di libero qualche complimento e poi a cominciato a farle perdere la testa con paroloni dolci progetti e quan'altro quasi ad abbindolare la povera illusa promettendogli tanto anche la figlia femmina che lei non è riuscita ad avere da me....insomma un film alla love story mentre io che torno la sera e gli rompo le scatole do fastidio.....Quando tutto si è scoperto lui è tornato dalla sua cara mogliettina ignara del gran pezzo di merda del marito lei è rimasta in  un limbo e lui quasi pietoso mi ha detto al telefono che in fondo non era colpa sua è stata lei a decidere e da li non s'è fatto + sentire. Ecco l'uomo scopa e basta anzi è alla ricerca della scema che allarga le gambe del sentimento non gli e ne frega nulla. La donna al contrario si fa i films creando nella svolta credendo nel principe azzurro!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Cara diletta ti posso rispondere benissimo perchè ho gusto un bel paragone da fornirti. Come avrai letto nella mia storia la mia bella signora si è fatta fregare da un bel marinaio che vive a + di mille chilometri di distanza, sposato con tre figli ed una moglie giovane e carina, lui sapendo di andare in missione nella mia terra la calorosa sicilia qualche mesetto prima ha cercato una bella scema da infatuare e scopare. Ecco la differenza fra uomo e donna lui l'ha contattata in chat di libero qualche complimento e poi a cominciato a farle perdere la testa con paroloni dolci progetti e quan'altro quasi ad abbindolare la povera illusa promettendogli tanto anche la figlia femmina che lei non è riuscita ad avere da me....insomma un film alla love story mentre io che torno la sera e gli rompo le scatole do fastidio.....Quando tutto si è scoperto lui è tornato dalla sua cara mogliettina ignara del gran pezzo di merda del marito lei è rimasta in  un limbo e lui quasi pietoso mi ha detto al telefono che in fondo non era colpa sua è stata lei a decidere e da li non s'è fatto + sentire. Ecco l'uomo scopa e basta anzi è alla ricerca della scema che allarga le gambe del sentimento non gli e ne frega nulla. La donna al contrario si fa i films creando nella svolta credendo nel principe azzurro!!!!!


Embè dai...ora se nìè andato nel mare no?
Dimmi solo a...
E faccio affondare la sua barca...
Ti va?

Magari lei ha accosentito proprio perchè sapeva che non l'avrebbe mai più rivisto no?
Se tanto mi da tanto...lei non si ricorda già più che faccia abbia.


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè dai...ora se nìè andato nel mare no?
> Dimmi solo a...
> E faccio affondare la sua barca...
> Ti va?
> ...


*

*

Su questo caro Conte non ne sarei così sicura. 
In noi donne un po' di sentimento e di insano romanticismo è facile che alberghi in una parte di noi, ed è quello che frega in queste situazioni...
Molto meno pericoloso se la donna vuole solo togliersi un prurito...come avviene in tantissimi casi oggi.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Su questo caro Conte non ne sarei così sicura.
> In noi donne un po' di sentimento e di insano romanticismo è facile che alberghi in una parte di noi, ed è quello che frega in queste situazioni...
> Molto meno pericoloso se la donna vuole solo togliersi un prurito...come avviene in tantissimi casi oggi.


Ascolta...
Da come conosco io le donne...
Se ci sono i sentimenti e vogliono investire in una persona...vanno pian pianino...se devono togliersi un prurito di figa...più uno offre garanzie che non lo si vedrà mai più più è acconcio alla bisogna eh?
Cazzo...nessuna donna sposata...vuole mettere a repentaglio il suo matrimonio eh?
Da quel che ho reperito io...per tante togliersi sto prurito é: Ma si dai ho sempre fatto la brava signora, dai che fassa un poco la putana anca mi!
90% dei casi...finisce così...
Uhm...tutto qua? Vuoi mettere la confidenza sessuale che ho con mio marito?
Diletta dovresti provare...
Immagina di denudarti davanti ad uno sconosciuto...un estraneo...uno che non conosce il tuo corpo...e non sa che cosa ti piace o meno.
Ecco perchè mah come dirti...eccomi io vorrei essere un puttano...per le mie amiche.
Pochissime e scelte...con le quali mi piace da impazzire fare sesso...con ciascuna al modo che piace a loro.
Perchè spassarsi è bello...

Ma finchè non provi...vivrai solo di una montagna di luoghi comuni...
Oppure capita che misleggi...
Uno al bar: Ah conte me so fatto na fantastica ciavada! E me la descrive...ecco quello che lui ha descritto nel mio mondo è scopatina insulsa...

Poi non so a te...
Ma fai conto che per me scopare sia come suonare...
C'è la volta, te lo giuro, che sono in grazia di dio...penso che suonerò come un dio, e così avviene...certe mie esecuzioni sono da leggenda...ricordo un secondo corale di Franck ad Assisi...tutto il pubblico che si alza in piedi...ad applaudire e il silenzio tombale finchè suonavo...
Altresì ricordo certi concerti con un enorme sofferenza....proprio suonavo e mi dicevo...ma che cazzo sto facendo qui...

Poi Diletta senti...
Ci sono meccanismi misteriosi...
Il piacersi è reciproco eh?
Tu la daresti ad uno che non ti piace?
Ma per il semplice fatto che ti corteggia?
Per sfinimento?


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta...
> Da come conosco io le donne...
> Se ci sono i sentimenti e vogliono investire in una persona...vanno pian pianino...se devono togliersi un prurito di figa...più uno offre garanzie che non lo si vedrà mai più più è acconcio alla bisogna eh?
> Cazzo...nessuna donna sposata...vuole mettere a repentaglio il suo matrimonio eh?
> ...


Conte, ti leggo sempre volentieri perché parli per esperienza vissuta.
Certo, io parlo spesso per luoghi comuni o per esperienze sentite da terze persone.
Tu mi dici che dovrei provare, ma perché provare finché sono soddisfatta di ciò che mi dà il mo uomo?
Solo per togliermi la curiosità di sapere com'è con uno sconosciuto?
Se fossi un uomo avrei la mente di un uomo e so che lo farei, la curiosità prenderebbe allora il sopravvento.
Ma sono una donna e sono io, fatta alla mia maniera con tante sovrastrutture mentali, per ora invalicabili.

Ma mi chiedo: una volta che l'uomo ha sperimentato, ha provato com'è con altre donne (e non con una, che non sarebbe abbastanza) ma con diverse, fermo restando che con la sua c'è una splendida intesa all'unisono, perché ha ancora il desiderio di farsi un'altra nuova?
Ma allora non bastano mai?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, ti leggo sempre volentieri perché parli per esperienza vissuta.
> Certo, io parlo spesso per luoghi comuni o per esperienze sentite da terze persone.
> Tu mi dici che dovrei provare, ma perché provare finché sono soddisfatta di ciò che mi dà il mo uomo?
> Solo per togliermi la curiosità di sapere com'è con uno sconosciuto?
> ...


Se tuo marito non ti ha lasciato per un'altra.
Significa che tu sei la sua preferita.
Le altre non hanno senso.
Sei simile a mia moglie: se non fai certe cose è perchè non ne senti il bisogno.
Tutto lì.
Ripeto se io sono felice e soddisfatto con la mia compagna, non cerco altrove.
Perchè dovrei?
Tu ora ingigantisci i desideri di tuo marito...
Io percepisco che per lui ste storiette sono cazzatine...senza sugo e senza senso...
Se si fosse innamorato perdutamente di un'altra...allora hai da temere eh?

Però parlando con un'amica mi sono sentito dire questo:
VOi uomini volete per voi tutta la libertà, ma guai a concedere a noi la medesima.


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se tuo marito non ti ha lasciato per un'altra.
> Significa che tu sei la sua preferita.
> Le altre non hanno senso.
> Sei simile a mia moglie: se non fai certe cose è perchè non ne senti il bisogno.
> ...



Va bene: penso di essere fino ad ora la preferita, anche perché parlano i fatti.
Temo solo l'innamoramento per un'altra, e anche qui ti dò ragione.
Il problema allora è: cosa vuol dire essere felice e soddisfatto con la propria compagna?
Lo so bene che sono tutte cazzatine, ma so da lui che è spesso tentato da quello che c'è fuori e lui mi dice che è per via della sua natura.
Come vedi siamo arrivati ad un punto delicato del nostro matrimonio, un punto in cui si gioca a carte scoperte ad un gioco però non ancora disciplinato da regole.
Io devo ancora abituarmi del tutto, ne sono impaurita ma al tempo stesso affascinata. E' tutto nuovo per me, lui già sapeva com'era ma era nascosto dentro di lui.
Mi piace questo trionfo della verità, ma come andrà a finire?
Saprò essere così intelligente da gestire questa patata bollente?
O è una cosa troppo grossa per me?
Non so da che parte rifarmi....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Va bene: penso di essere fino ad ora la preferita, anche perché parlano i fatti.
> Temo solo l'innamoramento per un'altra, e anche qui ti dò ragione.
> Il problema allora è: cosa vuol dire essere felice e soddisfatto con la propria compagna?
> Lo so bene che sono tutte cazzatine, ma so da lui che è spesso tentato da quello che c'è fuori e lui mi dice che è per via della sua natura.
> ...


I fatti parlano.
Sull'essere felice con la propria compagna io non so che dirti.
Lo vedremo a posteriori...non sono pratico di felicità con una donna.
Tranquilla passerà...
Ridimensiona la patata...


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I fatti parlano.
> Sull'essere felice con la propria compagna io non so che dirti.
> Lo vedremo a posteriori...non sono pratico di felicità con una donna.
> Tranquilla passerà...
> Ridimensiona la patata...



...ma quando passerà? Quando raggiungeremo la pace dei sensi?
Allora spero il più tardi possibile.
E nel frattempo, che si fa?
Si va tutti e due al privé come fece la Chiara?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma quando passerà? Quando raggiungeremo la pace dei sensi?
> Allora spero il più tardi possibile.
> E nel frattempo, che si fa?
> Si va tutti e due al privé come fece la Chiara?


AHAHAHAHAHAHA...no te prego...lassa stare il provè....calma...AHAHAHAAHAH...


----------



## elena (9 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Va bene: penso di essere fino ad ora la preferita, anche perché parlano i fatti.
> Temo solo l'innamoramento per un'altra, e anche qui ti dò ragione.
> Il problema allora è: cosa vuol dire essere felice e soddisfatto con la propria compagna?
> Lo so bene che sono tutte cazzatine, ma so da lui che è spesso tentato da quello che c'è fuori e lui mi dice che è per via della sua natura.
> ...


mah
tacciatemi pure di esclusivista
ma forse felice e soddisfatto con la propria compagna lo si è perché lei la si percepisce unica
anzi
l'Unica
...
non la preferita


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> mah
> tacciatemi pure di esclusivista
> ma forse felice e soddisfatto con la propria compagna lo si è perché lei la si percepisce unica
> anzi
> ...



Come posso non dare ragione anche a te Elena?
Io so che lui è sempre stato unico e l'unico per me, la cosa che mi avvilisce è che io non lo sono stata altrettanto per lui.
Sì, sono stata la preferita, ma non sono stata "unica" per lui, e con questo non intendo dire l'unica. Non voglio neanche avere la pretesa di essere l'unica se ciò avesse significato costrizione e repressione da parte sua, come penso che sarebbe stato.
Essere unica per lui è un'altra cosa e tu hai capito cosa intendo dire.
Non credo che storielle parallele, pur brevi come durata, non lascino nessun segno, qualche pensiero c'è sicuramente, senza considerare il tempo dedicato ad un'altra che non sono io e di conseguenza tolto a me.   
No, non sono stata unica per lui, mi resta da appurare se voglio ancora vivere con lui ora che so che non siamo più la coppia esemplare e magica che tutti pensano,  ma una coppia come tante altre...


----------



## elena (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come posso non dare ragione anche a te Elena?
> Io so che lui è sempre stato unico e l'unico per me, la cosa che mi avvilisce è che io non lo sono stata altrettanto per lui.
> Sì, sono stata la preferita, ma non sono stata "unica" per lui, e con questo non intendo dire l'unica. Non voglio neanche avere la pretesa di essere l'unica se ciò avesse significato costrizione e repressione da parte sua, come penso che sarebbe stato.
> Essere unica per lui è un'altra cosa e tu hai capito cosa intendo dire.
> ...


mah
resto perplessa
e parafrasando un incipit famoso ti potrei dire che tutte le coppie felici si somigliano, ma ogni coppia è infelice a modo suo

resto convinta che ove e quando si realizzi quell'incastro perfetto
non ci sia bisogno di cercare nient'altro fuori dalla coppia
perché tutto ciò di cui hai bisogno si trova già lì

ma non credo nella coppia simbiotica o nella coppia delle due metà
perché non la reputo sana
e mi somiglia più a una prigione della coppia

in coppia ci si deve sentire comunque liberi di essere se stessi
al di fuori di ogni ruolo predefinito
e ovviamente si deve accettare l'altro per come è
e viceversa
altrimenti si comincia a cercare altrove quella libertà

io non so cosa farei al tuo posto


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> mah
> tacciatemi pure di esclusivista
> ma forse felice e soddisfatto con la propria compagna lo si è perché lei la si percepisce unica
> anzi
> ...


Era il mio sogno...:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> mah
> resto perplessa
> e parafrasando un incipit famoso ti potrei dire che tutte le coppie felici si somigliano, ma ogni coppia è infelice a modo suo
> 
> ...



Per il nero anch'io ne sono convinta, io infatti non ho avuto  nessun bisogno di cercare altrove. Lui me lo spiega con il fatto dell'essere maschio e lo psicologo lo conferma.

Per il rosso, significa per me accettare il fatto che lui sia particolarmente sensibile al fascino femminile, e non solo al mio di fascino (ormai...)
Come poter stare con uno che dice "l'estate è il periodo a rischio: troppi stimoli visivi..." 
Sono d'accordo che c'è molta confidenza fra noi, forse troppa?


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Era il mio sogno...:up::up::up:


...davvero?
Potevamo incontrarci noi due...
Sempre che tu non l'abbia detto in modo ironico che non ho colto


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per il nero anch'io ne sono convinta, io infatti non ho avuto  nessun bisogno di cercare altrove. Lui me lo spiega con il fatto dell'essere maschio e lo psicologo lo conferma.
> 
> Per il rosso, significa per me accettare il fatto che lui sia particolarmente sensibile al fascino femminile, e non solo al mio di fascino (ormai...)
> Come poter stare con uno che dice "l'estate è il periodo a rischio: troppi stimoli visivi..."
> Sono d'accordo che c'è molta confidenza fra noi, forse troppa?


Ma gioca XD...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...come sono simile a lui...
AHAHAHAHAHAAH...tu sei la mia compagna? 
Mi dici...ok...ti spezzo tutte le dita...e mi salti addosso no?
Maddai che è un simpatico briccone...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Magari non sai quanto ti ama se fai una scenatina di gelosia, sana...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...davvero?
> Potevamo incontrarci noi due...
> Sempre che tu non l'abbia detto in modo ironico che non ho colto


No, no nessuna ironia...
Da giovane ero romantico, idealista, tutto dolcestilnovista...
Sognavo il mio unico grande amore eh?
La famiglia del mulino bianco...NOI...
Ma poi sono stato depravato su...


----------



## elena (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per il nero anch'io ne sono convinta, io infatti non ho avuto  nessun bisogno di cercare altrove. Lui me lo spiega con il fatto dell'essere maschio e lo psicologo lo conferma.
> 
> Per il rosso, significa per me accettare il fatto che lui sia particolarmente sensibile al fascino femminile, e non solo al mio di fascino (ormai...)
> Come poter stare con uno che dice "l'estate è il periodo a rischio: troppi stimoli visivi..."
> Sono d'accordo che c'è molta confidenza fra noi, forse troppa?


ah sì?
mi sembra una psicologia molto spicciola

però

se proprio deve essere un gioco o una sfida
allora glielo farei vedere io
il fascino femminile
ma tanto 
che 
alla fine
nauseato :rotfl:
non avrebbe forze (più che bisogno) di cercare altrove
stanne certa :incazzato:
e che diamine


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta, il tuo psicologo sta lavorando per farti fare pace con tuo marito e non ti dice prorpio tutta la verità. Ti dice quello che tu vorresti sentirti dire per poterlo acccettare così, ma non è proprio vero quello che dice il tuo psicologo, se fossi in te andrei a sentire anche da un altro in parallelo, di scuola differente, potresti avere delle belle sorprese.


----------



## elena (10 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, no nessuna ironia...
> Da giovane ero romantico, idealista, tutto dolcestilnovista...
> Sognavo il mio unico grande amore eh?
> La famiglia del mulino bianco...NOI...
> Ma poi sono stato depravato su...


avevo letto deprivato :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ah sì?
> mi sembra una psicologia molto spicciola
> 
> però
> ...


*
*

...ma in che senso? Dandogliene tanto e tanto?
Se è per quello, lo sto già facendo, e non per calcolo.

Purtroppo me lo mangio con gli occhi, ma fuori dal letto...tutto come prima


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, il tuo psicologo sta lavorando per farti fare pace con tuo marito e non ti dice prorpio tutta la verità. Ti dice quello che tu vorresti sentirti dire per poterlo acccettare così, ma non è proprio vero quello che dice il tuo psicologo, se fossi in te andrei a sentire anche da un altro in parallelo, di scuola differente, potresti avere delle belle sorprese.



ma allora se non devono essere imparziali e veritieri decade tutto.
Lui, nella sua posizione è tenuto a dare un panorama obiettivo e reale della situazione. Non credo proprio si presti a questi giochetti.
Forse, se andassi da una donna questa avrebbe un orientamento leggermente diverso per forza di cose, ma sempre in linea con l'altro in via generale.   
Sei il solito disfattista.


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, no nessuna ironia...
> Da giovane ero romantico, idealista, tutto dolcestilnovista...
> Sognavo il mio unico grande amore eh?
> La famiglia del mulino bianco...NOI...
> Ma poi sono stato depravato su...


...proprio come me, sì dolcestilnovista...mi ci ritrovo in pieno!
Dopo, è sopraggiunta la "depravazione" più nera.
No, scherzo: ho capito cosa vuoi dire.
Buona domenica Conte


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma gioca XD...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...come sono simile a lui...
> AHAHAHAHAHAAH...tu sei la mia compagna?
> Mi dici...ok...ti spezzo tutte le dita...e mi salti addosso no?
> ...



Ma vedi, tutto questo girare intorno al discorso non aiuta ad inquadrarlo al meglio: la verità nuda e cruda è che io voglio essere UNICA per lui, vorrei fare piazza pulita di tutte quelle stupide che ci sono là fuori.
E non dirmi che mi sento inferiore a loro, no, non mi ci sento solo che esistono e a questo non si rimedia.
Le vedo tutte come rivali, è un'ossessione che non vuole saperne di liberare la mia mente.
Sto farneticando, sarà il caldo?
Chiedo venia


----------



## elena (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> ...ma in che senso? Dandogliene tanto e tanto?
> Se è per quello, lo sto già facendo, e non per calcolo.
> ...


cioè non gli basta? :sorpreso:
spero di aver capito male...
e se ho capito bene, allora mi preoccuperei forte per la sua salute mentale
ma soprattutto per la mia
e comunque non potrei mai tollerare la psicologia spicciola e la tracotanza del "io sono maschio e tu no" :incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma allora se non devono essere imparziali e veritieri decade tutto.
> Lui, nella sua posizione è tenuto a dare un panorama obiettivo e reale della situazione. Non credo proprio si presti a questi giochetti.
> Forse, se andassi da una donna questa avrebbe un orientamento leggermente diverso per forza di cose, ma sempre in linea con l'altro in via generale.
> Sei il solito disfattista.


Io ho avuto la prova in due psicologi diversi che non sono afffatto imparziali, ma usano informazioni oggettive per quello che reputano il bene della persona loro sottoposta, forse con una donna avresti un altro tipo di approccio e a questo che ti invito, cioè non abbandonare l'attuale, ma a provare anche altro.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma allora se non devono essere imparziali e veritieri decade tutto.
> Lui, nella sua posizione è tenuto a dare un panorama obiettivo e reale della situazione. Non credo proprio si presti a questi giochetti.
> Forse, se andassi da una donna questa avrebbe un orientamento leggermente diverso per forza di cose, ma sempre in linea con l'altro in via generale.
> Sei il solito disfattista.


No lui cerca il psico che gli dice...SI ha ragione lei, il mondo è come lo vede lei signor Daniele...logico no?
Scommetti che appena un psico mette in dubbio la sua visione lui inizia a difendersi?
Allora se neanche riflette su quel che una persona gli dice...che senso ha?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...proprio come me, sì dolcestilnovista...mi ci ritrovo in pieno!
> Dopo, è sopraggiunta la "depravazione" più nera.
> No, scherzo: ho capito cosa vuoi dire.
> Buona domenica Conte


Buona domenica a te...
Allora come sei messa con il viaggetto?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi, tutto questo girare intorno al discorso non aiuta ad inquadrarlo al meglio: la verità nuda e cruda è che io voglio essere UNICA per lui, vorrei fare piazza pulita di tutte quelle stupide che ci sono là fuori.
> E non dirmi che mi sento inferiore a loro, no, non mi ci sento solo che esistono e a questo non si rimedia.
> Le vedo tutte come rivali, è un'ossessione che non vuole saperne di liberare la mia mente.
> Sto farneticando, sarà il caldo?
> Chiedo venia


Combatti...spacca a loro le gambe...pussate via dal mio uomo...sciò...XD...cosa ronzate attorno al mio uomo? Galline invornite?


----------



## Diletta (11 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Combatti...spacca a loro le gambe...pussate via dal mio uomo...sciò...XD...cosa ronzate attorno al mio uomo? Galline invornite?



Ma non posso mettere i paraocchi a mio marito e in questo periodo mi dà particolarmente fastidio anche che lui allunghi gli occhi. Sono proprio messa male, pensa che prima ci scambiavamo perfino ogni tipo di battutina e commenti vari su quel che passava il convento (uomini e donne), se lo facesse ora...no, non può proprio farlo ora.
E' crollato un equilibrio, questo è poco ma sicuro.

Riguardo al viaggetto, gli ho detto di questa mia idea, non ne è affatto entusiasta. Teme che spunti qualcosa sulla sua testa, per effetto del mio "chi la fa l'aspetti".
...Ma in fondo cosa vuoi che sia, è solo sesso.
Questa è la frase detta da lui a me e rigirata da me al mittente.
Come pensavo, gli è andata leggermente di traverso!!
E io mi ci diverto...!!
Sarà ora che vada a letto, buona notte Conte


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non posso mettere i paraocchi a mio marito e in questo periodo mi dà particolarmente fastidio anche che lui allunghi gli occhi. Sono proprio messa male, pensa che prima ci scambiavamo perfino ogni tipo di battutina e commenti vari su quel che passava il convento (uomini e donne), se lo facesse ora...no, non può proprio farlo ora.
> E' crollato un equilibrio, questo è poco ma sicuro.
> 
> Riguardo al viaggetto, gli ho detto di questa mia idea, non ne è affatto entusiasta. Teme che spunti qualcosa sulla sua testa, per effetto del mio "chi la fa l'aspetti".
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...sei un mito...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Guarda...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Buona notte a te Diletta!
Sai mi fai tanto pensare ad una mia amica, carissima, AHAHAHAHA...è una vita che sogna di farmela pagare...
L'unica che potrebbe aprire un 3d e dire...Il Conte in castagna!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## Diletta (11 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> cioè non gli basta? :sorpreso:
> spero di aver capito male...
> e se ho capito bene, allora mi preoccuperei forte per la sua salute mentale
> ma soprattutto per la mia
> e comunque non potrei mai tollerare la psicologia spicciola e la tracotanza del "io sono maschio e tu no" :incazzato:


Bho, a quanto pare sembra che non basti mai, soprattutto perché Lothar insegna che:

"anche lo champagne, se bevuto tutte le sere, stanca"

Mi sa che sia proprio vero, e non vale solo per me, ma per tutti.
Siamo fregate


----------



## lothar57 (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bho, a quanto pare sembra che non basti mai, soprattutto perché Lothar insegna che:
> 
> "anche lo champagne, se bevuto tutte le sere, stanca"
> 
> ...


 
Ciao Diletta...un veloce pensiero,il tempo vola...verissimmo confermo,mi  spiace.
Tra venerdi'e domenica mattina...l'ho svegliata quasi all'alba...mi moglie ne ha avuto tantissimo.
Cio'non toglie che tra mezz'ora io incontri l'altra....


----------



## elena (11 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta...un veloce pensiero,il tempo vola...verissimmo confermo,mi  spiace.
> Tra venerdi'e domenica mattina...l'ho svegliata quasi all'alba...mi moglie ne ha avuto tantissimo.
> Cio'non toglie che tra mezz'ora io incontri l'altra....


però
ohi
uffa
che fatica fare le mogli di questi mariti qua :incazzato::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> però
> ohi
> uffa
> che fatica fare le mogli di questi mariti qua :incazzato::mrgreen:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Sarà per quello che la mia si è stancata da un pezzo?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## elena (11 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Sarà per quello che la mia si è stancata da un pezzo?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


ma porca supercazzola Conte
si stancherebbe chiunque

perché se tu sei insaziabile di me
ho il potere di saziarti

ma se tu sei insaziabile e io non ti basto
non ho superpoteri

sono impotente e basta
oppure non sono la donna che fa per te


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta...un veloce pensiero,il tempo vola...verissimmo confermo,mi spiace.
> Tra venerdi'e domenica mattina...l'ho svegliata quasi all'alba...mi moglie *ne ha avuto tantissimo.*
> Cio'non toglie che tra mezz'ora io incontri l'altra....


 ma di cosa? dovrebbe avere rispetto, amore, confidenza, complicità .


----------



## MK (11 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> mah
> tacciatemi pure di esclusivista
> ma forse felice e soddisfatto con la propria compagna lo si è perché lei la si percepisce unica
> anzi
> ...


Tanto per cambiare ti quoto :up:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma di cosa? dovrebbe avere rispetto, amore, confidenza, complicità .


parlo di sesso e su queste cose  puoi credermi sulla parola


----------



## lothar57 (11 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> però
> ohi
> uffa
> che fatica fare le mogli di questi mariti qua :incazzato::mrgreen:


 
perche'tu non sei come lei,e spero come la mia nuova amica.dal momento che stiamo''insieme''da 6ore non lo so'...tocco ferro...ma se dall'aba si vede il tramonto anche questa non scherza...


----------



## MK (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma allora se non devono essere imparziali e veritieri decade tutto.
> Lui, nella sua posizione è tenuto a dare un panorama obiettivo e reale della situazione. Non credo proprio si presti a questi giochetti.
> Forse, se andassi da una donna questa avrebbe un orientamento leggermente diverso per forza di cose, ma sempre in linea con l'altro in via generale.
> Sei il solito disfattista.


La tua risposta conferma quanto detto da Daniele. Sei dentro a un loop. Io comincerei a chiedermi se sei davvero convinta che tutti gli uomini siano come tuo marito, soltanto perchè maschi.


----------



## MK (11 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> parlo di sesso e su queste cose puoi credermi sulla parola


Te lo dice tua moglie o ti autoconvinci? Magari il sesso è l'ultima cosa della quale ha bisogno tua moglie in questo momento.


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2011)

:sbatti::sbatti:





lothar57 ha detto:


> *parlo di sesso* e su queste cose puoi credermi sulla parola


non l'avevo capito


----------



## Sole (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per il nero anch'io ne sono convinta, io infatti non ho avuto nessun bisogno di cercare altrove. Lui me lo spiega con il fatto dell'essere maschio e* lo psicologo lo conferma*.
> 
> Per il rosso, significa per me accettare il fatto che lui sia particolarmente sensibile al fascino femminile, e non solo al mio di fascino (ormai...)
> *Come poter stare con uno che dice "l'estate è il periodo a rischio: troppi stimoli visivi...*"


Allora, cara Diletta... sul nero, devo dirti che questo psicologo la vede in modo molto diverso dalla mia psicologa. Perchè? Perchè gli psicologi sono persone e, come tali, non possiedono alcuna verità assoluta da insegnarci. E, soprattutto, non è il loro compito insegnarci verità assolute.

Gli uomini amano guardare, si eccitano guardando. Più delle donne, questo è un fatto. Io però, sono una donna. Eppure guardo, immagino e mi eccito, perchè per me l'immaginazione è un vero afrodisiaco. Non hai idea di quanto vada in confusione quando vedo un bel paio di braccia giovani sotto le mezze maniche di una maglietta, non sai che pensieri osè mi vengono ogni volta che incrocio un uomo che mi sembra timido e spaesato e i film che mi faccio in testa... eppure sono una donna!

Parlando con mio marito delle mie fantasie, lui si è preoccupato molto. Mi ha chiesto dove finisce la fantasia e dove inizia il desiderio... per lui è incomprensibile quello che mi capita, e anche molto pericoloso.

Io gli ho spiegato, e qui arrivo al rosso, che una fantasia è un diversivo che può stimolare, eccitare, ma non lascia alcuna insoddisfazione. Mentre il desiderio, per me, è legato a un senso di bisogno insoddisfatto.

Perchè ti rovini la salute per delle fantasie? Lui vedrà delle donne, si immaginerà le peggio cose e finirà lì. Le donne che vi passano accanto non sono una minaccia!
Il desiderio è la vera minaccia. E quello poco ha a che fare con l'essere maschio o femmina. Desiderio di novità, di considerazione, di sesso, di amore, di avventura, di conferma, di conquista. Questo lo possono provare tutti, donne e uomini, per motivi diversi, in momenti diversi e in modi diversi.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma porca supercazzola Conte
> si stancherebbe chiunque
> 
> perché se tu sei insaziabile di me
> ...


E allora non sono munifico?
Mi ridimensiono e rimpicciolisco...

Ma è vero sai?
Ho ben capito qual'è la donna che fa per me...

Sono stato un' idiota patentato...
Una vita a scavare buchi in un campo...vedrete cazzo...zampillera l'acqua...fresca buona...pura...

E invece niente...nienteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

Poi un giorno da mona...do un calcio ad un sasso...che mi stava lì per lì sulle balle...ed Eureka....la fonte!!! La fonte XDDDDDD...

E tutto è andato a posto nella mia vita.
Sul serio eh?

Mi sono detto mah, sarà la solita pozzanghera...ma più scavo più sta fonte si apre...ma porc...

Dai non sono insaziabile...sono ingordo...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora, cara Diletta... sul nero, devo dirti che questo psicologo la vede in modo molto diverso dalla mia psicologa. Perchè? Perchè gli psicologi sono persone e, come tali, non possiedono alcuna verità assoluta da insegnarci. E, soprattutto, non è il loro compito insegnarci verità assolute.
> 
> Gli uomini amano guardare, si eccitano guardando. Più delle donne, questo è un fatto. Io però, sono una donna. Eppure guardo, immagino e mi eccito, perchè per me l'immaginazione è un vero afrodisiaco. Non hai idea di quanto vada in confusione quando vedo un bel paio di braccia giovani sotto le mezze maniche di una maglietta, non sai che pensieri osè mi vengono ogni volta che incrocio un uomo che mi sembra timido e spaesato e i film che mi faccio in testa... eppure sono una donna!
> 
> ...


Vero...
Donna sei saggia...molto saggia...
E sai il fatto tuo...
Dev'essere molto appagante starti accanto.


----------



## Simy (11 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora, cara Diletta... sul nero, devo dirti che questo psicologo la vede in modo molto diverso dalla mia psicologa. Perchè? Perchè gli psicologi sono persone e, come tali, non possiedono alcuna verità assoluta da insegnarci. E, soprattutto, non è il loro compito insegnarci verità assolute.
> 
> Gli uomini amano guardare, si eccitano guardando. Più delle donne, questo è un fatto. Io* però, sono una donna. Eppure guardo, immagino e mi eccito, perchè per me l'immaginazione è un vero afrodisiaco. Non hai idea di quanto vada in confusione quando vedo un bel paio di braccia giovani sotto le mezze maniche di una maglietta, non sai che pensieri osè mi vengono ogni volta che incrocio un uomo che mi sembra timido e spaesato e i film che mi faccio in testa... eppure sono una donna!*
> 
> ...


 -ma sei il mio clone???????????????????? ..............


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> -ma sei il mio clone???????????????????? ..............


NO.
Una donna sincera.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Gli uomini amano guardare, si eccitano guardando. Più delle donne, questo è un fatto. Io però, sono una donna. Eppure guardo, immagino e mi eccito, perchè per me l'immaginazione è un vero afrodisiaco. Non hai idea di quanto vada in confusione quando vedo un bel paio di braccia giovani sotto le mezze maniche di una maglietta, non sai che pensieri osè mi vengono ogni volta che incrocio un uomo che mi sembra timido e spaesato e i film che mi faccio in testa... eppure sono una donna!


La più bella dichiarazione d'amore della storia del cinema.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx3J-M_u7Ok


----------



## Sole (11 Luglio 2011)

Adoro questo film... e la sua colonna sonora.


----------



## Diletta (12 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora, cara Diletta... sul nero, devo dirti che questo psicologo la vede in modo molto diverso dalla mia psicologa. Perchè? Perchè gli psicologi sono persone e, come tali, non possiedono alcuna verità assoluta da insegnarci. E, soprattutto, non è il loro compito insegnarci verità assolute.
> 
> Gli uomini amano guardare, si eccitano guardando. Più delle donne, questo è un fatto. Io però, sono una donna. Eppure guardo, immagino e mi eccito, perchè per me l'immaginazione è un vero afrodisiaco. Non hai idea di quanto vada in confusione quando vedo un bel paio di braccia giovani sotto le mezze maniche di una maglietta, non sai che pensieri osè mi vengono ogni volta che incrocio un uomo che mi sembra timido e spaesato e i film che mi faccio in testa... eppure sono una donna!
> 
> ...





Concordo con te sul fatto che le fantasie non sono pericolose.
Ma come posso sapere se lui prova anche desiderio? 
Ha provato di recente proprio il desiderio di novità, di conquista e di voler rimettersi in gioco. 
Come posso essere sicura che non lo proverà più se neanche lui lo può sapere. 
E siamo entrambe d'accordo sulla minaccia che questi desideri portano nella coppia.
Allora che fare?
Partiamo con gli  scongiuri?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora, cara Diletta... sul nero, devo dirti che questo psicologo la vede in modo molto diverso dalla mia psicologa. Perchè? Perchè gli psicologi sono persone e, come tali, non possiedono alcuna verità assoluta da insegnarci. E, soprattutto, non è il loro compito insegnarci verità assolute.
> 
> Gli uomini amano guardare, si eccitano guardando. Più delle donne, questo è un fatto. Io però, sono una donna. Eppure guardo, immagino e mi eccito, perchè per me l'immaginazione è un vero afrodisiaco. Non hai idea di quanto vada in confusione quando vedo un bel paio di braccia giovani sotto le mezze maniche di una maglietta, non sai che pensieri osè mi vengono ogni volta che incrocio un uomo che mi sembra timido e spaesato e i film che mi faccio in testa... eppure sono una donna!
> 
> ...


 
Brava Sole concordo con le ultime righe.....il desiderio e'la vera minaccia..e quello che mi ha portato dove sono finito....con una che magari tra una settimana mi manda al diavolo.
Finche'sono fantasie amen..il fatto Sole e'che qualche uomo se ne accorgera'e si fara'avanti...e tu farai come ho fatto io,a dire il vero le ho cercate....ti butterai con slancio e passione.


----------



## Sole (12 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Sole concordo con le ultime righe.....il desiderio e'la vera minaccia..e quello che mi ha portato dove sono finito....con una che magari tra una settimana mi manda al diavolo.
> Finche'sono fantasie amen..*il fatto Sole e'che qualche uomo se ne accorgera'e si fara'avanti...*e tu farai come ho fatto io,a dire il vero le ho cercate....ti butterai con slancio e passione.


Uomini che si sono fatti avanti ce ne sono stati. Ma ero in un periodo di estrema vulnerabilità e di grande crisi con mio marito. Ho faticato molto a dire alcuni no e gli altri non li ho detti e mi sono buttata. In certi casi mi sono fermata sul limite e in altri no.

La mia strategia è tenere a distanza, ora come ora. Sono bravissima in questo. Posso indossare una gonna corta con i tacchi alti, ma di solito gli uomini che incontro non si prendono mai confidenze con me.


----------



## Sole (12 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Concordo con te sul fatto che le fantasie non sono pericolose.
> Ma come posso sapere se lui prova anche desiderio?


Parlando con lui, chiedendogli, al di là delle risposte stereotipate sul fatto che gli uomini sono così e cosà, di manifestare quello che sente dentro, i suoi desideri, le sue ragioni, le sue riflessioni, anche sul vostro rapporto.

Cosa gli manca? Di cosa ha bisogno? A cosa non potrebbe rinunciare? Come persona, non come uomo, però.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Uomini che si sono fatti avanti ce ne sono stati. Ma ero in un periodo di estrema vulnerabilità e di grande crisi con mio marito. Ho faticato molto a dire alcuni no e gli altri non li ho detti e mi sono buttata. In certi casi mi sono fermata sul limite e in altri no.
> 
> La mia strategia è tenere a distanza, ora come ora. Sono bravissima in questo. Posso indossare una gonna corta con i tacchi alti, ma di solito gli uomini che incontro non si prendono mai confidenze con me.


 
Ti credo sulla parola,poi mia moglie mi racconta le stesse cose,ovviamente lei dice che li tiene alla larga.
E credo che sia normale faticare a dire no,anch'io sostengo l'assoluta parita'anche su questo tra uomo e donna,
.Ad onore del vero siete piu'brave voi,che raramente ci provate,noi partiamo con l'idea....quella  me la devo fare,,,e'piu'insito il tradimento,io parlo per me che sono sposato.
La confidenza e'tutto,mia moglie mi dice quando capisco dove parare,gli nego anche il tu,e se lo fa'davvero e'brava come lo sei tu.
Molte danno corda,non aspettano altro.
Buona serata,spero che abiti al nord,dove stanotte piovera',qua,adesso sono 35...


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Parlando con lui, chiedendogli, al di là delle risposte stereotipate sul fatto che gli uomini sono così e cosà, di manifestare quello che sente dentro, i suoi desideri, le sue ragioni, le sue riflessioni, anche sul vostro rapporto.
> 
> Cosa gli manca? Di cosa ha bisogno? A cosa non potrebbe rinunciare? Come persona, non come uomo, però.


 
aspetta Sole..perche'si mi somiglia non dice niente...a me non manca niente


----------



## Niko74 (12 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aspetta Sole..perche'si mi somiglia non dice niente...a me non manca niente


Oddio...secondo me qualcosa ti manca eh...
Perché se avessi tutto quello di cui hai bisogno non andresti in cerca di altro.


----------



## Sole (12 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oddio...secondo me qualcosa ti manca eh...
> Perché se non avessi tutto quello di cui hai bisogno non andresti in cerca di altro.


Anche secondo me. Forse sesso, novità, stimoli nuovi, Ma qualcosa vai cercando.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche secondo me. Forse sesso, novità, stimoli nuovi, Ma qualcosa vai cercando.


Mi venga un colpo adesso se stanotte non abbiam fatto l'amore stra bene....e se alle 7:45 appena arrivato al lavoro,non ho chiamato l'altra per sapere quando vederci.
Mi vergogno un po',ma ho anche risposto ad un messaggio di un'altra ancora,per dire anche a lei,perfetta sconosciuta,quando....
Spero che nostro Signore non me la faccia pagare...Sole.. a parziale discolpa,sappi che tra fidanzamento e matrimonio...sono piu'di 30 anni.


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi venga un colpo adesso se stanotte non abbiam fatto l'amore stra bene....e se alle 7:45 appena arrivato al lavoro,non ho chiamato l'altra per sapere quando vederci.
> Mi vergogno un po',ma ho anche risposto ad un messaggio di un'altra ancora,per dire anche a lei,perfetta sconosciuta,quando....
> Spero che nostro Signore non me la faccia pagare...Sole.. a parziale discolpa,sappi che tra fidanzamento e matrimonio...sono piu'di 30 anni.


quindi Lothar, hai già detto tutto nelle ultime righe. Cosa ti manca? Perdonami la presunzione di voler entrare nella tua testa, ma se sono più di 30 anni ti manca il gusto della novità, quella novità che con tua moglie, al di là del fatto che stiate bene insieme e il sesso sia ancora stimolante, non ci può essere, forse perché non vuoi neanche provare a rinnovare il vostro rapporto.
Tu hai trovato la tua strada per il tuo appagamento personale, una strada che ti piace molto.
Sei anche entrato in un meccanismo di dipendenza dove, effettivamente, non deve essere facile venirne fuori, anche volendolo.
E' quello che mio marito teme: di superare nuovamente quel limite e di non potersi poi controllare (parole sue). Penso che si impegni a tenersi a distanza dalle potenziali occasioni che potrebbero nascere, ora più che mai.

Ora come ora il nostro rapporto è tornato "vergine" e autentico e rappresenta un'ottima opportunità se ce la facciamo a coglierla.
Ma tu che ne sai di autenticità...questa parola non fa parte del tuo vocabolario di vita....


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Parlando con lui, chiedendogli, al di là delle risposte stereotipate sul fatto che gli uomini sono così e cosà, di manifestare quello che sente dentro, i suoi desideri, le sue ragioni, le sue riflessioni, anche sul vostro rapporto.
> 
> Cosa gli manca? Di cosa ha bisogno? A cosa non potrebbe rinunciare? Come persona, non come uomo, però.



Sì, questo è l'obiettivo fondamentale: che lui riesca a dirmi quello che sente dentro, i suoi bisogni, i suoi turbamenti, e naturalmente questo vale anche per me.
Già tanta strada è stata fatta all'insegna della sincerità e tanta ancora ne dobbiamo fare.
Buona giornata Sole e grazie! 
:up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> quindi Lothar, hai già detto tutto nelle ultime righe. Cosa ti manca? Perdonami la presunzione di voler entrare nella tua testa, ma se sono più di 30 anni ti manca il gusto della novità, quella novità che con tua moglie, al di là del fatto che stiate bene insieme e il sesso sia ancora stimolante, non ci può essere, forse perché non vuoi neanche provare a rinnovare il vostro rapporto.
> Tu hai trovato la tua strada per il tuo appagamento personale, una strada che ti piace molto.
> Sei anche entrato in un meccanismo di dipendenza dove, effettivamente, non deve essere facile venirne fuori, anche volendolo.
> E' quello che mio marito teme: di superare nuovamente quel limite e di non potersi poi controllare (parole sue). Penso che si impegni a tenersi a distanza dalle potenziali occasioni che potrebbero nascere, ora più che mai.
> ...



Donna....è solo una malattia eh?
Si chiama Vagina Pectoris!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, questo è l'obiettivo fondamentale: che lui riesca a dirmi quello che sente dentro, i suoi bisogni, i suoi turbamenti, e naturalmente questo vale anche per me.
> Già tanta strada è stata fatta all'insegna della sincerità e tanta ancora ne dobbiamo fare.
> Buona giornata Sole e grazie!
> :up::up:


Diletta ma mica un uomo può dire alla sua compagna...senti ho bisogno di intortare una gallina e spupazzarmela per un pomeriggio eh?


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ma mica un uomo può dire alla sua compagna...senti ho bisogno di intortare una gallina e spupazzarmela per un pomeriggio eh?



...perché no?
Io lo capirei e accetterei che lo facesse (con una escort sarebbe meglio).
Ma allora non sono normale io


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...perché no?*
> Io lo capirei e accetterei che lo facesse (con una escort sarebbe meglio).*
> Ma allora non sono normale io



 perche' con una prostituta sarebbe meglio?


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> perche' con una prostituta sarebbe meglio?



Non mi dà nessunissimo dolore...è solo lo sfogo di un istinto, o tuttalpiù la soddisfazione di un desiderio di novità, di trasgressione...
Nessun sentimento, nessun coinvolgimento, solo un gioco maschile.
Perché negarglielo? E' un dono che gli farei, come lui me ne farebbe un altro per una cosa a cui tengo molto.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna....è solo una malattia eh?
> Si chiama Vagina Pectoris!


 
Aiuto amico mio,avevo cancellato tutti i numeri delle mie amiche dal cell segreto....be'non  mi chiama una proprio adesso ??secondo te gli ho detto...no tesoro sono impegnato??
Malattia???no le donne le ho sempre desiderate,ma ora e'diverso,questa e'follia pura....per curarmi dovrei uscire con la..quarta...e'psicanalista,ma se viene a cena con me,cambia lavoro il giorno dopo.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...perché no?
> Io lo capirei e accetterei che lo facesse (con una escort sarebbe meglio).
> Ma allora non sono normale io


 

cosi'ti porta le malattie in casa........andare a prostitute e'brutto e squallido.....e'da cretini,complessati,anche se da giovani...chi non c'e'stato??


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi dà nessunissimo dolore...è solo lo sfogo di un istinto, o tuttalpiù la soddisfazione di un desiderio di novità, di trasgressione...
> Nessun sentimento, nessun coinvolgimento, solo un gioco maschile.
> *Perché negarglielo? **E' un dono che gli farei,* come lui me ne farebbe un altro per una cosa a cui tengo molto.




Quindi consideri una "prostituta" un oggetto? ... sai, esiste anche la prostituzione maschile, sei sicura che se a te venisse una "curiosita' " lui sarebbe propenso a ricambiare "Il Dono"?


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cosi'ti porta le malattie in casa........andare a prostitute e'brutto e squallido.....e'da cretini,complessati,anche se da giovani...chi non c'e'stato??



Le malattie caro Lothar, ora come ora è più facile che le portiate in casa andando con donne "rispettabili" solo di facciata,  ma tanto troie di fatto.
Stai in campana!


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cosi'ti porta le *malattie* in casa........andare a prostitute e'brutto e squallido.....e'da cretini,complessati,anche se da giovani...chi non c'e'stato??


Pensi che Solo le prostitute siano infette? :mrgreen:  :rotfl::rotfl: ... andiamo bene cosi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi consideri una "prostituta" un oggetto? ... sai, esiste anche la prostituzione maschile, sei sicura che se a te venisse una "curiosita' " lui sarebbe propenso a ricambiare "Il Dono"?



Non sono io a considerarla tale, è lei con la professione che esercita a porsi così. Non ci posso fare nulla...da che mondo è mondo...
Per rispondere alla tua domanda: non credo, ma se io non ho problemi in quel  senso, che mi cambia?


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cosi'ti porta le malattie in casa........andare a prostitute e'brutto e squallido.....e'da cretini,complessati,anche se da giovani...chi non c'e'stato??


Quindi tu ti stai dando del "cretino, squallido e complessato"? :rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le malattie caro Lothar, ora come ora è più facile che le portiate in casa andando con donne "rispettabili" solo di facciata, ma tanto troie di fatto.
> Stai in campana!


NO!!!! Cosa dici!!!!! :incazzato:
Lui è L0thar "l'invincibile, insgamabile" e ora anche "immune alle malattie"....a lui queste cose da comuni mortali non lo riguardano mica sapete?


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ma mica un uomo può dire alla sua compagna...senti ho bisogno di intortare una gallina e spupazzarmela per un pomeriggio eh?



Senti allora Conte cosa mi è venuto in mente: perché non concedersi ogni tanto un week end da soli, lui con qualche suo amico, io idem sapendo che si potrebbero anche superare quei limiti, come no....
E' così scandalosamente riprovevole la cosa?

Perché dovrei tenere alla sua esclusività quando questa non ce l'ho più da tempo?
Che vada a divertirsi e ritorni più pimpante di prima, così fa felice di più anche me. A me che mi cambia se va a letto con una che non conta nulla per lui e per me?
Sempre senza prenderci il vizio, forse è questo il rischio maggiore.

Ma scusa, tu come gestisci la tua libertà con tua moglie?

Rispondimi, ti prego!!


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Senti allora Conte cosa mi è venuto in mente: perché non concedersi ogni tanto un week end da soli, lui con qualche suo amico, io idem sapendo che si potrebbero anche superare quei limiti, come no....
> E' così scandalosamente riprovevole la cosa?
> 
> Perché dovrei tenere alla sua esclusività quando questa non ce l'ho più da tempo?
> ...


Boh...leggendoti però mi sembra che non ci credi nemmeno tu a quello che scrivi. Se per te non conta nulla che vada con altre allora dov'è il problema?

Invece per te mi sa che conta e anche parecchio e il tuo accettare questa cosa mi sa più che altro di adattamento alla situazione....solo da parte tua però.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Senti allora Conte cosa mi è venuto in mente: perché non concedersi ogni tanto un week end da soli, lui con qualche suo amico, io idem sapendo che si potrebbero anche superare quei limiti, come no....
> *E' così scandalosamente riprovevole la cosa?*
> 
> Perché dovrei tenere alla sua esclusività quando questa non ce l'ho più da tempo?
> ...


 

Per te è riprovevole la cosa?

Sì: non farla
No: falla 

Se ti fa piacere pensare che non conti nulla.....per sapere cosa può contare una persona devi provare tu ad andarci a letto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta, non tormentarti più.

Fanculizza tuo marito.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh...leggendoti però mi sembra che non ci credi nemmeno tu a quello che scrivi. Se per te non conta nulla che vada con altre allora dov'è il problema?  *Appunto! *
> 
> Invece per te mi sa che conta e anche parecchio e il tuo accettare questa cosa mi sa più che altro di adattamento alla situazione....solo da parte tua però.


A tutto ci si fa il callo dopo un po (per certe persone pero' ) "non siamo mica qui ad asciugare gli scogli" (Bersani)


----------



## erab (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta, non tormentarti più.
> 
> Fanculizza tuo marito.


:up::up::up::up:

anche perchè mi sembra che tutta questa teorica ricerca di nuovi
equilibri di coppia sia in realtà una ricerca di giustificazioni a ciò che 
è successo.
Invece di forzarti a cambiare il tuo modo di essere per adattarti a 
tuo marito sii te stessa e fai quello che ritieni giusto *per te!!!*


----------



## erab (13 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A tutto ci si fa il callo dopo un po (per certe persone pero' ) "*non siamo mica qui ad asciugare gli scogli"* (Bersani)


.... ma non smacchiava i leopardi?


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> 
> anche perchè mi sembra che tutta questa teorica ricerca di nuovi
> equilibri di coppia sia in realtà una ricerca di giustificazioni a ciò che
> ...




:up:​


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> .... ma non smacchiava i leopardi?


... anche, una cosa non esclude l'altra  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensi che Solo le prostitute siano infette? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl: ... andiamo bene cosi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Mari',negli annunci ''economiciiiche per curiosita'guardavo domenica al mare,molte troie a pagamento scrivono....amo baciare....e scopro l'acqya calda se ti dico...che se paghi di piu'..lo fanno senza precauzioni.
Pensa lo schifo di baciare una troia..per non dire del resto...secondo te e'igienico??

Scusa Mari'ma io non frequento nigeriane...ma donne di un certo livello.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari',negli annunci ''economiciiiche per curiosita'guardavo domenica al mare,molte troie a pagamento scrivono....amo baciare....e scopro l'acqya calda se ti dico...che se paghi di piu'..lo fanno senza precauzioni.
> Pensa lo schifo di baciare una troia..per non dire del resto...secondo te e'igienico??
> 
> Scusa Mari'ma io non frequento nigeriane...ma *donne di un certo livello*.


che tu lo ripeta così spesso lascia pensare che abbia un gran bisogno di convincertene


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari',negli annunci ''economiciiiche per curiosita'guardavo domenica al mare,molte troie a pagamento scrivono....amo baciare....e scopro l'acqya calda se ti dico...che se paghi di piu'..lo fanno senza precauzioni.
> Pensa lo schifo di baciare una troia..per non dire del resto...secondo te e'igienico??
> 
> Scusa Mari'ma io non frequento nigeriane...ma donne di un certo livello.


... tu sei pieno di pregiudizi :mrgreen: dove hai fatto il militare? :rotfl::rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9OVbzxjGxg


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che tu lo ripeta così spesso lascia pensare che abbia *un gran bisogno di convincertene*




:up:​


----------



## lothar57 (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> NO!!!! Cosa dici!!!!! :incazzato:
> Lui è L0thar "l'invincibile, insgamabile" e ora anche "immune alle malattie"....a lui queste cose da comuni mortali non lo riguardano mica sapete?


 
 no fesso come tutti.
Non so neanche come ma domenica notte il cell segreto ha''dormito''su un mobile di casa,se mia moglie l'avesse aperto.....
Quando alzandomi per bere l'ho visto..credevo di sognare...

malattie dal sesso no amico...mica frequento le troie sai....se ti fa'stare piu'sereno,tempo fa'ho fatto 12 biopsie....ma al cancro pero'ora l'ho messo in culo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no fesso come tutti.
> *Non so neanche come* ma domenica notte il cell segreto ha''dormito''su un mobile di casa,se mia moglie l'avesse aperto.....
> Quando alzandomi per bere l'ho visto..*credevo di sognare*...
> 
> malattie dal sesso no amico...mica frequento le troie sai....se ti fa'stare piu'sereno,tempo fa'ho fatto 12 biopsie....ma al cancro pero'ora l'ho messo in culo.


 
Lothar, stai attento...

il caldo ti fa perdere la lucidità :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... tu sei pieno di pregiudizi :mrgreen: dove hai fatto il militare? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9OVbzxjGxg


 
Lontano da casa...Bologna.....e la sera dormivo sempre a casa.
Non pensare male ho servito la Stato benissimo...perche'facendo io il cassiere,chissa'come e',incassavamo il triplo.

Non posso scordare due splendidi ragazzi di CT.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lothar, stai attento...
> 
> il caldo ti fa perdere la lucidità :carneval:


sai che sono tornato a letto pensando...adesso mi sveglia e mi caccia di casa...non avevo cancellato gli sms con la tipa...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Senti allora Conte cosa mi è venuto in mente: perché non concedersi ogni tanto un week end da soli, lui con qualche suo amico, io idem sapendo che si potrebbero anche superare quei limiti, come no....
> E' così scandalosamente riprovevole la cosa?
> 
> Perché dovrei tenere alla sua esclusività quando questa non ce l'ho più da tempo?
> ...


Allora se tu rinunci a quell'idea di coppia qui e coppia là...puoi anche cominciare a pensare secondo altri termini...
Non è scandalosamente riprovevole...ma una cosa che fanno molte coppie.
Ma mia moglie non è certo attaccata a me come una cozza eh?
Nella nostra ultima discussione dell'altra sera...lei ha detto...io ho il mio guscio e sto bene nella mia vita di adesso...stavo male quando tu mi hai chiesto cose che non sono riuscita a darti...ora non mi chiedi più nulla.
Le ho risposto che lei è una donna che si è presa da me tutto quello che le serviva, ma che io ho bisogno di altre cose, e che delle cose di cui ho bisogno io lei se n'è sempre fregata.

Se si superano quei limiti è bene tenerselo per sè.
Ed è questo il motivo per cui io ce l'ho a morte con chi va a leggere e ravanare nella privacy dell'altro...

Vedi Diletta a me è successo una volta per sbaglio eh?
E cosa ho capito?
Che lei si comporta con gli altri uomini in maniera tutta diversa che con me...quasi non la riconoscevo...ma lì ho capito che io conosco la vera persona...gli altri quella insomma...sai no tutti noi recitiamo una parte quando interagiamo con gli altri...

Poi quando tentai di parlargliene mi divertii un mondo a vedere come lei traduceva la cosa...

Ma noi facciamo di ste cose eh?
Da anni le vacanze sono separate...

Tu prova poi mi dici...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh...leggendoti però mi sembra che non ci credi nemmeno tu a quello che scrivi. Se per te non conta nulla che vada con altre allora dov'è il problema?
> 
> Invece per te mi sa che conta e anche parecchio e il tuo accettare questa cosa mi sa più che altro di adattamento alla situazione....solo da parte tua però.


NO.
A me Diletta piace un casino.
Perchè ha il conflitto tra come si pensano ( si spera) che siano le cose e come in effetti vanno.
Lei è solo una donna che sognava che il mondo fosse rosa...e ha sbattuto la faccia sul mondo bleu.

Ora dato che è bleu...agisce di conseguenza...
E fa molto bene a ridimensionare certe cose...

Un conto è quello che crediamo o meno...
Un conto è quello che in effetti viene...

A volte io benedico san balla XD...cioè credo con serenità a quello che voglio credere...questo mi protegge dai film in testa e da manie strane...

Mi dispiace mio caro:
Ma noi NON PARTECIPIAMO mai alla vita di lei o di lui, quando non è con noi.
Ma ce la rappresentiamo nel modo che più ci fa comodo.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no fesso come tutti.
> Non so neanche come ma domenica notte il cell segreto ha''dormito''su un mobile di casa,se mia moglie l'avesse aperto.....
> Quando alzandomi per bere l'ho visto..credevo di sognare...
> 
> malattie dal sesso no amico...mica frequento le troie sai....se ti fa'stare piu'sereno,tempo fa'ho fatto 12 biopsie....ma al cancro pero'ora l'ho messo in culo.


Per fare le 12 biopsie vuol dire che non eri mica tanto sereno.
Comunque non è che le malattie le hanno solo le prostitute....magari qualcuna delle tue "amiche" che si diverte con te e con altri potrebbe farti il regalino 

Per il cell segreto...stai perdendo colpi mi pare 
Se tua moglie, come dici, ha dei sospetti e per caso lo ha visto....stai sicuro che una sbirciatina gliel'ha data....io lo avrei fatto :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per fare le 12 biopsie vuol dire che non eri mica tanto sereno.
> Comunque non è che le malattie le hanno solo le prostitute....magari qualcuna delle tue "amiche" che si diverte con te e con altri potrebbe farti il regalino
> 
> Per il cell segreto...stai perdendo colpi mi pare
> Se tua moglie, come dici, ha dei sospetti e per caso lo ha visto....stai sicuro che una sbirciatina gliel'ha data....io lo avrei fatto :carneval:


Mah...io continuo pensare a quella cena...con loro due...hanno una complicità ed un'ironia...lei conosce il suo pollastro e sa che non è uno stinco di santo...e lei flirtava con me davanti a lui...e lui zitto con un mezzo sorriso...ahahahahaah...

Figurati...
La moglie di Lothar è na tipa che si sentirebbe na cretina a dare un'occhiata al cellulare...

Poi ok...chi lurka: paga.
Ma sai che figura di merda...lui esce dal bagno e la trova con il cellulare in mano...

Niko...non capisci cosa intende Lothar...con i 30 anni...

Tra loro due sembra tutto un giocare continuo...
Lei lo stuzzica eccome eh?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per fare le 12 biopsie vuol dire che non eri mica tanto sereno.
> Comunque non è che le malattie le hanno solo le prostitute....magari qualcuna delle tue "amiche" che si diverte con te e con altri potrebbe farti il regalino
> 
> Per il cell segreto...stai perdendo colpi mi pare
> Se tua moglie, come dici, ha dei sospetti e per caso lo ha visto....stai sicuro che una sbirciatina gliel'ha data....*io lo avrei fatto* :carneval:


ma persino io l'avrei fatto

giri per casa
vedi un cell che non conosci
non è tuo
nè di tuo marito
nè dei tuoi figli
quantomeno lo apri per capire


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> A me Diletta piace un casino.
> Perchè ha il conflitto tra come si pensano ( si spera) che siano le cose e come in effetti vanno.
> Lei è solo una donna che sognava che il mondo fosse rosa...e ha sbattuto la faccia sul mondo bleu.
> ...


Beh...e allora? Guarda che questa è una cosa ovvia sai? E ooltretutto non c'enta una mazza con quello che dicevo io.

Vero che lei ora ha visto che il mondo non è rosa, però quello che io volevo dire è che lei ci sta male a vederlo bleu.

Tu lo sai che è bleu e ti va bene cosi...lei lo sa e ci sta male. Questo intendevo con "non sei convinta neanche tu di quello che scrivi"


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...io continuo pensare a quella cena...con loro due...hanno una complicità ed un'ironia...lei conosce il suo pollastro e sa che non è uno stinco di santo...e lei flirtava con me davanti a lui...e lui zitto con un mezzo sorriso...ahahahahaah...
> 
> Figurati...
> La moglie di Lothar è na tipa che si sentirebbe na cretina a dare un'occhiata al cellulare...
> ...


Oddio...vorrei proprio vedere se si sente più di merda Lothar o sua moglie in quel caso.

Poi ripeto se loro due stanno bene assieme..meglio per loro. Il punto è che al tuo amico Lothar gli va bene solo se è lui a fare quello che fa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...e allora? Guarda che questa è una cosa ovvia sai? E ooltretutto non c'enta una mazza con quello che dicevo io.
> 
> Vero che lei ora ha visto che il mondo non è rosa, però quello che io volevo dire è che *lei ci sta male a vederlo bleu.*
> 
> Tu lo sai che è bleu e ti va bene cosi...lei lo sa e ci sta male. Questo intendevo con "non sei convinta neanche tu di quello che scrivi"


 
Poi le passerà...

il Conte cerca solo di non farla stare inattiva.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2011)

*USATE I CONDOMS*

Repetita iuvat


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *USATE I CONDOMS*
> 
> Repetita iuvat


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma persino io l'avrei fatto
> 
> giri per casa
> vedi un cell che non conosci
> ...


Per me e' la moglie che l'ha scovato e glielo ha messo li' per far sapere che lei sa tutto...

ormai e' fottuto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...e allora? Guarda che questa è una cosa ovvia sai? E ooltretutto non c'enta una mazza con quello che dicevo io.
> 
> Vero che lei ora ha visto che il mondo non è rosa, però quello che io volevo dire è che lei ci sta male a vederlo bleu.
> 
> Tu lo sai che è bleu e ti va bene cosi...lei lo sa e ci sta male. Questo intendevo con "non sei convinta neanche tu di quello che scrivi"


Cucciolo...
Mi hanno sempre dato da intendere che è rosa...
E io pur di non aver discussioni o problemi...ti faccio contento ti dico che è rosa...
Ma non posso certo mentire a me stesso eh?
Solo che...come lo vedo io...me lo tengo per me.
Ohi, se poi proprio mi costringi a dirti come lo vedo...vieni qui nella mia testa e guarda cosa vedi tutto...

Ho sempre fatto il finto mona...per...proteggermi eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Poi le passerà...
> 
> il Conte cerca solo di non farla stare inattiva.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...

se fai come la chiara...
il conte lo saaaaaaaa...
non puoi certo sbagliar...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me e' la moglie che l'ha scovato e glielo ha messo li' per far sapere che lei sa tutto...
> 
> ormai e' fottuto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e dato che lei è in gamba e bellissima

lo cuocerà a fuoco lento

lentisssssimo :carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me e' la moglie che l'ha scovato e glielo ha messo li' per far sapere che lei sa tutto...
> 
> ormai e' fottuto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Già, poi vediamo come la pensa, visto che lui butterebbe le valige in strada a una come mia moglie, quando si ritrova le sue belle pronte davanti al cancello


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *USATE I CONDOMS*
> 
> Repetita iuvat


iuvat? 
o iuvant?

Ocio il conte e la contessa che si sparano...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cucciolo...
> Mi hanno sempre dato da intendere che è rosa...
> E io pur di non aver discussioni o problemi...ti faccio contento ti dico che è rosa...
> Ma non posso certo mentire a me stesso eh?
> ...


Bah...rispondi sempre con frasi che non c'entrano con quello di cui si parla: Diletta vorrebbe vederlo Bleu come suo marito ma non riesce. Lei si che secondo me cerca di mentire a se stessa facendosi andare bene qualcosa che non le piace.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e dato che lei è in gamba e bellissima
> 
> lo *cuocerà* a fuoco lento
> 
> lentisssssimo :carneval:


Io cambierei il tempo...

la cottura e' gia' iniziata...da mo'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già, poi vediamo come la pensa, visto che lui butterebbe le valige in strada a una come mia moglie, quando si ritrova le sue belle pronte davanti al cancello


Basta che poi nun viene qua a rompe li cojoni col pianto greco...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Bah...rispondi sempre con frasi che non c'entrano con quello di cui si parla: Diletta vorrebbe vederlo Bleu come suo marito ma non riesce. Lei si che secondo me cerca di mentire a se stessa facendosi andare bene qualcosa che non le piace.


Non è questo il punto.
Diletta ha solo scoperto come anche è suo marito.
Per questo io so che Sole può capirla come nessun altro.
Diremo che questo aspetto di suo marito l'ha delusa pesantemente...
Ma Donna Flor non si è mai ingannata sulla vera natura di Vadinho...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> *Bah...rispondi sempre con frasi che non c'entrano con quello di cui si parla:* Diletta vorrebbe vederlo Bleu come suo marito ma non riesce. Lei si che secondo me cerca di mentire a se stessa facendosi andare bene qualcosa che non le piace.


Ce le ha gia' scritte ed impostate...:rotfl:

fa' na' cosa, dal suo florilegio con calma te piji quelle che s'adattano...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi venga un colpo adesso se stanotte non abbiam fatto l'amore stra bene....e se alle 7:45 appena arrivato al lavoro,non ho chiamato l'altra per sapere quando vederci.
> Mi vergogno un po',ma ho anche risposto ad un messaggio di un'altra ancora,per dire anche a lei,perfetta sconosciuta,quando....
> Spero che nostro Signore non me la faccia pagare...Sole.. a parziale discolpa,sappi che tra fidanzamento e matrimonio...sono piu'di 30 anni.


Se il tuo Signore è lo stesso di tanti altri...allora preparati!
NOn mi ricordo bene, ma dovresti finire tra il settimo o l'ottavo cerchio. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari',negli annunci ''economiciiiche per curiosita'guardavo domenica al mare,molte troie a pagamento scrivono....amo baciare....e scopro l'acqya calda se ti dico...che se paghi di piu'..lo fanno senza precauzioni.
> Pensa lo schifo di baciare una troia..per non dire del resto...secondo te e'igienico??
> 
> *Scusa Mari'ma io non frequento nigeriane...ma donne di un certo livello.*


E questo che c'entra?
Fanno la stessa identica cosa che farebbero donne meno colte. 

Le malattie le possono trasmettere sia loro che le altre...credo tu lo sappia, il condom protegge solo dalle più gravi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> iuvat?
> o iuvant?
> 
> Ocio il conte e la contessa che si sparano...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 



del resto...

anche Petrucci stecca...


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per te è riprovevole la cosa?
> 
> Sì: non farla
> No: falla
> ...


Quoto...il problema è solo quello che pensi tu.

Se sia riprovevole o no, non ha alcuna importanza.


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari',negli annunci ''economiciiiche per curiosita'guardavo domenica al mare,molte troie a pagamento scrivono....amo baciare....e scopro l'acqya calda se ti dico...che se paghi di piu'..lo fanno senza precauzioni.
> Pensa lo schifo di baciare una troia..per non dire del resto...secondo te e'igienico??
> 
> Scusa Mari'ma io non frequento nigeriane*...ma donne di un certo livello*.


 metti il preservativo se vuoi stare tranquillo tu e soprattutto non hai il diritto di mettere a rischio tua moglie.
a cominciare da una candida


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .........
> Scusa Mari'ma io non frequento nigeriane...ma donne di un certo livello.


 
ma ti rendi conto che queste donne di un certo livello potrebbero aver incontrato uomini che non sai con chi si sono accompagnati?

anche quelle sposate potrebbero aver mariti che si sfiziano proprio andando con prostitute
magari proprio quelle meno ineccepibili

non pensi che stai mettendo a rischio la tua salute e quella di tua moglie?


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh...leggendoti però mi sembra che non ci credi nemmeno tu a quello che scrivi. Se per te non conta nulla che vada con altre allora dov'è il problema?
> 
> Invece per te mi sa che conta e anche parecchio e il tuo accettare questa cosa mi sa più che altro di adattamento alla situazione....solo da parte tua però.



Eccome se ci credo, che le scriverei a fare queste considerazioni? Come provocazione?
Tu non hai centrato il mio problema, te lo spiego in due parole (spero).
La cosa che mi fa star male è il corteggiamento e comunque la "lavorazione" che c'è stata nei confronti della tizia di turno, le attenzioni dedicate, che sono state dirottate su di una che non sono io.
Una botta e via o, ancor meglio, una "prestazione" con una professionista non hanno lo stesso effetto negativo su di me. Infatti, ci sono state anche quelle nella sua "carriera" e non mi hanno dato nessun dolore.
Le vedo come cose "asettiche" che non hanno a che vedere nulla con il nostro legame d'amore.
Paradossalmente, la storia che mi ha causato più dolore in assoluto è proprio quella dove non c'è stato un rapporto completo, eppure fatico molto ad accettarla ed è imperdonabile al momento.   

Che dici, Niko, sono anomala?


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> metti il preservativo se vuoi stare tranquillo tu e soprattutto non hai il diritto di mettere a rischio tua moglie.
> a cominciare da *una candida*


= cancro, secondo il parere del dr. Tullio Simoncini (Oncologo).


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...............
> 
> Che dici, Niko, sono anomala?


ma che ti importa di essere anomala?

se così è, pensa a come "risolvere" il problema che ti si pone 
in maniera che sia adeguata principalmente per te


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per te è riprovevole la cosa?
> 
> Sì: non farla
> No: falla
> ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta, non tormentarti più.
> 
> Fanculizza tuo marito.



No, per me non è riprovevole. Chiedevo per curiosità di conoscere altri punti di vista, non davvero per adeguarmici.

Stò a quello che mi dice lui e ci credo: finita la scopata  finito tutto.
Per me non lo so: non ho mai provato per solo sesso.

Se fanculizzo lui, tuo marito dovrebbe fanculizzare te (ma lui è ignaro, vero?)


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *ma che ti importa di essere anomala?*
> 
> se così è, pensa a come "risolvere" il problema che ti si pone
> in maniera che sia adeguata principalmente per te



Ma perché siamo in un forum e mi interessano i pareri degli altri. Tutto qui.
Inoltre, mi piace il confronto


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *No, per me non è riprovevole. Chiedevo per curiosità di conoscere altri punti di vista, non davvero per adeguarmici.
> *
> Stò a quello che mi dice lui e ci credo: finita la scopata  finito tutto.
> Per me non lo so: non ho mai provato per solo sesso.
> ...



Io mi sono votata direttamente alla coppia aperta, vedi un pò. E non mi sento riprovevole per nulla, solo onesta. Poi vedremo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> del resto...
> 
> anche Petrucci stecca...


Certo è il bello della diretta...
Poi nn abbiamo certo i revisori dei conti no?
Come sai ce li siamo sempre scrollati di dosso...
O sbaglio?
I rammolliti non servono a nessuno...
Petrucci è un Paganini della chitarra XD:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora se tu rinunci a quell'idea di coppia qui e coppia là...puoi anche cominciare a pensare secondo altri termini...
> Non è scandalosamente riprovevole...ma una cosa che fanno molte coppie.
> Ma mia moglie non è certo attaccata a me come una cozza eh?
> Nella nostra ultima discussione dell'altra sera...lei ha detto...io ho il mio guscio e sto bene nella mia vita di adesso...stavo male quando tu mi hai chiesto cose che non sono riuscita a darti...ora non mi chiedi più nulla.
> ...


Grazie Conte della risposta.
Sì, sto incominciando a pensarla secondo altri termini, quando succedono certe cose che rompono un equilibrio capita di cominciare a ragionare in modo diverso.
E capita che di necessità si faccia virtù.

Di una cosa sono certa: non tornerei mai indietro per riessere nell'oblio, nella non-conoscenza.
Io ringrazio il mio compagno per avermi finalmente detto la verità, una verità scomoda che però doveva al nostro matrimonio e a me stessa.
Ora le cose che erano cose solo sue sono diventate cose nostre, io ne sono quasi spaventata da tutta questa complicità, ma al contempo la prendo come una sfida per il nostro futuro, che non so ancora come sarà.
Io ho comunque accettato questa sfida.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eccome se ci credo, che le scriverei a fare queste considerazioni? Come provocazione?
> Tu non hai centrato il mio problema, te lo spiego in due parole (spero).
> La cosa che mi fa star male è il corteggiamento e comunque la "lavorazione" che c'è stata nei confronti della tizia di turno, le attenzioni dedicate, che sono state dirottate su di una che non sono io.
> Una botta e via o, ancor meglio, una "prestazione" con una professionista non hanno lo stesso effetto negativo su di me. Infatti, ci sono state anche quelle nella sua "carriera" e non mi hanno dato nessun dolore.
> ...


Ho capito...ti dici...
é stato solo squallido sesso...
Poi un giorno magari becchi una bella mail di lei...che certifica...tutt'altro...che insomma ci sono anche altre cose...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Conte della risposta.
> Sì, sto incominciando a pensarla secondo altri termini, quando succedono certe cose che rompono un equilibrio capita di cominciare a ragionare in modo diverso.
> E capita che di necessità si faccia virtù.
> 
> ...


Sei una grande!
Brava! 
Non perderai il tuo uomo.:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho capito...ti dici...
> é stato solo squallido sesso...
> Poi un giorno magari becchi una bella mail di lei...che certifica...tutt'altro...che insomma ci sono anche altre cose...


...in quel malauguratissimo caso, sarebbe un vero casino, non mi ci far neanche pensare per un attimo, dai, sii buono che fa caldo !


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io mi sono votata direttamente alla coppia aperta, vedi un pò. E non mi sento riprovevole per nulla, solo onesta. Poi vedremo



Nausicaa, ma dimmi è una coppia aperta da ambo le parti?
E il tuo lui ha accettato di buon grado?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...in quel malauguratissimo caso, sarebbe un vero casino, non mi ci far neanche pensare per un attimo, dai, sii buono che fa caldo !


Allora ascoltami bene.
Lui, non ha dedicato ad altre attenzioni che doveva a te.
Tu ti senti trascurata?
O è sempre stato per te...un buon marito, compagno e amante?
Cioè porco cazzo...lasciamo fuori il sesso...
Ma se per te non ci fosse mai un regalino e per le amichette ci fosse tutta un oroficeria...hai ragione a incazzarti...
Ma se le altre hanno avuto le briciole che cadono dalla tovaglia...
Stai lieta! XD...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora ascoltami bene.
> Lui, non ha dedicato ad altre attenzioni che doveva a te.
> Tu ti senti trascurata?
> O è sempre stato per te...un buon marito, compagno e amante?
> ...



Giusto.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nausicaa, ma dimmi è una coppia aperta da ambo le parti?
> E il tuo lui ha accettato di buon grado?


Calma e gesso.
Io *punto alla* coppia aperta. Da entrambe le parti. E che sia accettato pienamente.

Dammi tempo cara


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Calma e gesso.
> Io *punto alla* coppia aperta. Da entrambe le parti. E che sia accettato pienamente.
> 
> Dammi tempo cara



Ok, capito!
In bocca al lupo cara, per te e per me!


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora ascoltami bene.
> Lui, non ha dedicato ad altre attenzioni che doveva a te.
> Tu ti senti trascurata?
> O è sempre stato per te...un buon marito, compagno e amante?
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei una grande!
> Brava!
> Non perderai il tuo uomo.:up::up::up:


e ce credo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto.


Del resto più veniamo amati...
Più di riflesso ci tocca toccare con mano come non eravamo amati.
No?
Donna tu si che mi capisci...XD..


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e ce credo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quel giorno che tu avrai tua moglie in sala operatoria con serio rischio di non uscirne viva...saprai cos'è la paura di perdere chi amiamo.
Continua a ridere.
Ma non sei padrone nè della tua nè della sua vita.

Un conto è adeguarsi ad una situazione per paura di perdere una persona.

Un conto è avere paura di perdere una persona perchè ci teniamo a lei.

Che nn ti capiti di sentirti dire:
Ok sono sempre stata con te: ma non ti ho mai amato.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Del resto più veniamo amati...
> Più di riflesso ci tocca toccare con mano come non eravamo amati.
> No?
> Donna tu si che mi capisci...XD..



Come giustamente noterebbe Daniele, la tua risposta alla mia risposta non c'entra col post cui rispondevi.

E tuttavia, sì, non so come ma ti capisco. Devono essere stati gli alieni ad impiantarmi un traduttore istantaneo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come giustamente noterebbe Daniele, la tua risposta alla mia risposta non c'entra col post cui rispondevi.
> 
> E tuttavia, sì, non so come ma ti capisco. Devono essere stati gli alieni ad impiantarmi un traduttore istantaneo


No...
é la benedizione del Conte!
Tu sei l'unica che sa come è fatta la mia isola di Sboronia.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, capito!
> In bocca al lupo cara, per te e per me!


Io e la Matra abbiamo intenzione di aprire una scuola...per l'apertura delle coppie...
Soddisfatti o rimborsati...


----------



## Tubarao (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io e la Matra abbiamo intenzione di aprire una scuola...per l'apertura delle coppie...
> Soddisfatti o rimborsati...


Russian Institute 1, 2, 3, 4...etc etc.....Grande serie...... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quel giorno che tu avrai tua moglie in sala operatoria con serio rischio di non uscirne viva...saprai cos'è la paura di perdere chi amiamo.
> Continua a ridere.
> Ma non sei padrone nè della tua nè della sua vita.
> 
> ...


Cazzo c'entra sto concentrato de sfiga tutta insieme con il fatto che Diletta non ami se stessa e avendo un'alternativa ancora piu' devastante della situazione attuale sia costretta ad immaginare di mangiare Nutella anziche' merda come le consigli te?

boh?

poi di quale amore tra te e tua moglie parli, dopo tutto quello che hai detto? e non capisco nemmeno quale conforto tu sia per tua moglie se pure il giorno di una sua operazione stavi a fare il coglione qua sopra?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cazzo c'entra sto concentrato de sfiga tutta insieme con il fatto che Diletta non ami se stessa e avendo un'alternativa ancora piu' devastante della situazione attuale sia costretta ad immaginare di mangiare Nutella anziche' merda come le consigli te?
> 
> boh?
> 
> poi di quale amore tra te e tua moglie parli, dopo tutto quello che hai detto? e non capisco nemmeno quale conforto tu sia per tua moglie se pure il giorno di una sua operazione stavi a fare il coglione qua sopra?


Perchè Diletta:
1) A lei non importa se ama o meno sè stessa: lei è un cuore generoso di donna.
A lei importa solo come AMA lui.
Lei è di quelle donne che si realizzano amando un uomo.
2) Ha capito che quella roba che pensava Nutella non era tutta Nutella.
3) Ha capito che quella roba che le viene propinata come merda non è merda.

Il giorno dell'operazione?
Ero in Ospedale.
12 Febbraio 2010.

Tu all'epoca neanche c'eri sul forum...
Ma tutti sanno che sei al soldo di donna Marì...
Prova ne sia che ti sei bevuto tutte le panzane che solo lei poteva raccontarti...
perchè solo a lei le ho dette.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè Diletta:
> 1) A lei non importa se ama o meno sè stessa: lei è un cuore generoso di donna.
> A lei importa solo come AMA lui.
> Lei è di quelle donne che si realizzano amando un uomo.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Il fatto tuo e' che sei un gioppino ed i gioppini come te parlano parlano e non hanno manco buona memoria....:rotfl:

lo affermasti tu qua sopra dicendo anche che adesso i benpensanti mi criticheranno perche' non sto in ospedale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque la 1, la 2 e la 3 manco meritano un commento e povera solo Diletta se ti ascolta...

perche' Dile' e' merda e piu' la rimesti e piu' puzza...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> Il fatto tuo e' che sei un gioppino ed i gioppini come te parlano parlano e non hanno manco buona memoria....:rotfl:
> 
> ...



Stermi', *Haje voglie a jettà rum, 'nu strunz. o na stronz nun  addeventa maje babbà...! *
(Pur aggiungendo rum all'infinito, uno str(biiip) o una str(biiip) non  diventerà mai babà.) 



 :updue:

Perdi il tuo tempo!​


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> Il fatto tuo e' che sei un gioppino ed i gioppini come te parlano parlano e non hanno manco buona memoria....:rotfl:
> 
> ...


Trova il post...invece di ridere...
Forza...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Trova il post...invece di ridere...
> Forza...


ma manco po' cazz....

anzi me do' del coglione ogni due per tre perche' perdo tempo appresso a te...

comunque...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma manco po' cazz....
> 
> anzi me do' del coglione ogni due per tre perche' perdo tempo appresso a te...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Visto la tua solita tecnica...
Gettar discredito...i fatti non ci sono come la solito...
E pretendi che ti possa prendere sul serio?
E io mi faccio le figure di merda?
Ma cresci che sei un bambino intimidito...che ha paura anche di sè stesso...
Sei solo un chiaccherone


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto la tua solita tecnica...
> Gettar discredito...i fatti non ci sono come la solito...
> E pretendi che ti possa prendere sul serio?
> E io mi faccio le figure di merda?
> ...


A me frega meno di un cazzo di quello che pensi te, pero' anziche' fare il pirla e parlare alla cazzo, te consiglierei de darte na regolata piuttosto...

ma capisco che sarebbe come cercare di cavare sangue dalla rape...


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi', *Haje voglie a jettà rum, 'nu strunz. o na stronz nun  addeventa maje babbà...! *
> (Pur aggiungendo rum all'infinito, uno str(biiip) o una str(biiip) non  diventerà mai babà.)
> 
> 
> ...




Alcune presenze sono un insulto al forum.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi', *Haje voglie a jettà rum, 'nu strunz. o na stronz nun  addeventa maje babbà...! *
> (Pur aggiungendo rum all'infinito, uno str(biiip) o una str(biiip) non  diventerà mai babà.)
> 
> 
> ...


COme tu già facesti...
Io tiro dritto e taglio corto.
Faccio fatti e non fanfaronate da sceneggiata napoletana.
Diletta questo: LO SA.

Va bbbuono?
Stai nel tuo.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alcune presenze sono un insulto al forum.


Il problema per me non sono i pagliacci ma quelli che possono abboccare ai pagliacci, specie se in condizione di fragilita'...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il problema per me non sono i pagliacci ma quelli che possono abboccare ai pagliacci, specie se in condizione di fragilita'...


Appunto...
Appunto...
Appunto...
Appunto...
Appunto...

Diletta non è stupida come credi.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COme tu già facesti...
> Io tiro dritto e taglio corto.
> Faccio fatti e non fanfaronate da sceneggiata napoletana.
> Diletta questo: LO SA.
> ...


Ma che fatti fai?:rotfl:

che nun te caga nessuno ne' dentro e nemmeno fuori? a parte chi ti pija per il culo?:rotfl:

ao' la vita vera e' fuori, non fare il buffone in un forum...

e tu fuori che cazzo di vita di merda hai che vieni a pontificare?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto...
> Appunto...
> Appunto...
> Appunto...
> ...


Diletta non ho mai pensato che sia stupida ma solo disorientata perche' nella sua situazione si sente in trappola non avendo alternative e non sopporto che tu le dica di mangiare la stessa merda che mangi tu facendole credere che sia cioccolata...

non continuare a scassarle il cazzo...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Diletta non ho mai pensato che sia stupida ma solo disorientata perche' nella sua situazione si sente in trappola non avendo alternative e non sopporto che tu le dica di mangiare la stessa merda che mangi tu facendole credere che sia cioccolata...
> 
> non continuare a scassarle il cazzo...


Ma l'hai sempre trattata come una sfigata che non è capace di fanculizzare suo marito, perchè è cornuta.
Questo è il succo del tuo apporto al forum.
Sfottere le persone.
Mostra il contrario.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il problema per me non sono i pagliacci ma quelli che possono abboccare ai pagliacci, specie se in condizione di fragilita'...


questo è molto vero


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma l'hai sempre trattata come una sfigata che non è capace di fanculizzare suo marito, perchè è cornuta.
> Questo è il succo del tuo apporto al forum.
> Sfottere le persone.
> Mostra il contrario.


Questo e' il tuo pallino invece per liberarti di uno che non sei riuscito a piegare e che ti fa fare figure di merda in quantita' industriale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Diletta la sfotto quando abbocca ai tuoi post insulsi, non rendendosi conto che se stringe il cappio al collo da sola se segue la tua neuro sballata...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questo e' il tuo pallino invece per liberarti di uno che non sei riuscito a piegare e che ti fa fare figure di merda in quantita' industriale...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Diletta la sfotto quando abbocca ai tuoi post insulsi, non rendendosi conto che se stringe il cappio al collo da sola se segue la tua neuro...


Pensela come ti pare...
Ma posso garantirti che qui dentro molti delle tue offese e insulti...
Non passano inosservati...
Si notano.
Posti in una maniera spiacevole e volgare. 
Becera.
Ma fai come ti pare.
Io mi occupo seriamente delle questioni.
E piaccia o non piaccia a te...non è una battaglia tra me e te.

Diletta si prende le cose che le servono per la sua situazione e le sperimenta nel campo.
E si trova bene così.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensela come ti pare...
> *Ma posso garantirti che qui dentro molti delle tue offese e insulti...*
> *Non passano inosservati...*
> *Si notano.*
> ...


E per carità come negare il grassetto? 
Però poi si impara a conocerlo Sterminator vedendo che non è che spari poi tutte ste cagate.
E si impara anche a capire che chi magari è meno "diretto" (usiamo sto termine) poi magari spara anche troppe cose che si contraddicono tra di loro


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensela come ti pare...
> Ma posso garantirti che qui dentro molti delle tue offese e insulti...
> Non passano inosservati...
> Si notano.
> ...


La faccenda invece e' tra me e te quando per fare il viscido sbandieri i miei insulti ed i tuoi no...

ed a me questi comportamenti subdoli e viscidi stanno tremendamente sul cazzo...

E sentiamo comunque, cosa avrebbe preso Diletta dai tuoi consigli del cazzo, tanto da stare cosi' bene?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E per carità come negare il grassetto?
> Però poi si impara a conocerlo Sterminator vedendo che non è che spari poi tutte ste cagate.
> E si impara anche a capire che chi magari è meno "diretto" (usiamo sto termine) poi magari spara anche troppe cose che si contraddicono tra di loro


Non sono contraddittorie.
Mai.
Ma sono sempre fatte in modo tale che tengano conto di almeno due versanti:
Una pars construens e una pars destruens: sono polisemiche.
Tipiche dell'uomo che cerca si...magari trova...ma poi cerca ancora.
Io non ho certo 4 certezze in tasca eh?

Tu piuttosto sei ancora dentro a questo contraddittorio:
Mi ama o non mi ama?
Vuole stare con me oppure no?

E pensa a questa Niko:
Se torna con me non dovrà tradirmi mai più, però è anche vero che io devo stare con una donna che mi ha tradito una volta, e che quindi se vuole può tradirmi ancora.

O te la tieni senza condizioni...o alle condizioni che lei vorrà...o la perdi.

Tu sei capace di stare senza lei?
La immagini una vita senza lei?
Quale altra donna per te è come lei?


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il problema per me non sono i pagliacci ma quelli che possono abboccare ai pagliacci, *specie se in condizione di fragilita'...*



Ovvio! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non sono contraddittorie.*
> Mai.
> Ma sono sempre fatte in modo tale che tengano conto di almeno due versanti:
> Una pars construens e una pars destruens: sono polisemiche.
> ...


Azzo e figurati se non lo erano....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

pero' al di la' del tuo solito fumo, io al posto tuo, di essere arrivato a 45 anni e di essere praticamente come una cannetta al vento che oggi cosi' domani cosa', me preoccuperei....

a 45 anni uno se deve ancora forma' na coscienza?

aaaaeeeeeeiiiiiii....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .....
> E pensa a questa Niko:
> Se torna con me non dovrà tradirmi mai più, però è anche vero che io devo stare con una donna che mi ha tradito una volta, e che quindi se vuole può tradirmi ancora.
> 
> ...


Errore 
- Io non "tengo" nessuno
- La condizione c'è ed è quella che ho posto io.
- Se accadrà ancora lei perderà me.

Tu dai sempre per scontato che a lei non importi nulla di me....se cosi fosse l'ho già persa...non credi?


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Errore
> - Io non "tengo" nessuno
> - La condizione c'è ed è quella che ho posto io.
> - Se accadrà ancora lei perderà me.
> ...



Quando torna dalle vacanze?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Errore
> - Io non "tengo" nessuno
> - La condizione c'è ed è quella che ho posto io.
> - Se accadrà ancora lei perderà me.
> ...


Sei bravo però a scaricare tutto su di lei.
E non è detto che lei ci stia.
Ma può sempre barare.
E' una donna eh?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei bravo però a scaricare tutto su di lei.
> *E non è detto che lei ci stia.*
> *Ma può sempre barare.*
> E' una donna eh?


 
tutto vero, e allora?

siccome il traditore può "non starci" o fingere di starci
si rinuncia a ciò che riteniamo importante per il proprio concetto di coppia?
come dire: siccome all'esame potrei essere bocciato, non mi presento proprio


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tutto vero, e allora?
> 
> siccome il traditore può "non starci" o fingere di starci
> si rinuncia a ciò che riteniamo importante per il proprio concetto di coppia?
> come dire: siccome all'esame potrei essere bocciato, non mi presento proprio


SI...bravissima...Proprio così.:up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...bravissima...Proprio così.:up::up::up:




mah


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mah


Si conosco molte persone che fanno così.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si conosco molte persone che fanno così.


contenti loro :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...bravissima...Proprio così.:up::up::up:


Questo però è da vigliacchi...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo però è da vigliacchi...



Ma tu conosci miriadi di persone che hanno il coraggio delle loro azioni?


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu conosci miriadi di persone che hanno il coraggio delle loro azioni?


Non tante, ma questo non vuol dire che non siano vigliacchi. 

Ne conosco altri che preferiscono lottare per ottenere quello che li far star bene.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non tante, ma questo non vuol dire che non siano vigliacchi.
> 
> Ne conosco altri che preferiscono lottare per ottenere quello che li far star bene.


Dipende:
1) Cosa è che li fa star bene
2) Che sacrifici bisogna affrontare.
Vedo invece che le persone imparano a ridimensionare le loro aspettative di vita, a seconda di quello che riescono a realizzare ( non ottenere) per loro.

Altrimenti certe lotte sembrano il pestare i piedi di un bambino.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu conosci miriadi di persone che hanno il coraggio delle loro azioni?


 
quindi

preso atto che il mondo è pieno di gente che non ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni

pensi che, invece di sottoporre a questi la possibilità di svilupparlo, sia opportuno incentivare chiunque a ritenere corretto non aver coraggio?



serve a sentirti meno soli nella propria pochezza?
o perchè se diventa una regola stabilizzata (invece che una "disfunzione") scatta il "mal comune mezzo gaudio"?
o che?


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cazzo c'entra sto concentrato de sfiga tutta insieme con il fatto che *Diletta non ami se stessa e avendo un'alternativa ancora piu' devastante della situazione attuale sia costretta ad immaginare di mangiare Nutella anziche' merda come le consigli te?
> *
> boh?
> 
> poi di quale amore tra te e tua moglie parli, dopo tutto quello che hai detto? e non capisco nemmeno quale conforto tu sia per tua moglie se pure il giorno di una sua operazione stavi a fare il coglione qua sopra?



Non volevo commentare, ma come faccio a non farlo quando leggo un concentrato di cazzate?
Complimenti per l'intuito super fine che ti fa dire che io non amo se stessa, ma dato che non ho alternative devo mangiare la merda impegnandomi anche ad ingannare il cervello per fargli credere di mangiare nutella.
Complimenti per davvero...
Però, continua pure, mi strappi sempre una sonora risata, tipo questa:

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2011)

Diletta, sei andata da  uno psicologo diverso? Poi ti chiedo, come hai fato a conoscere quello attuale? Tuo marito conosce quello attuale? Sciusa se ti chiedo questo, ma mi pare  che lui stia lavorando per aiutare più tuo marito ce te...facendoti mangiare merda dicendoti che è buona, ma non ingannandoti che sia nutella. Uno bravo te la farebbe sentire come nutella sul serio...almeno questo.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non volevo commentare, ma come faccio a non farlo quando leggo un concentrato di cazzate?
> Complimenti per l'intuito super fine che ti fa dire che io non amo se stessa, ma dato che non ho alternative devo mangiare la merda impegnandomi anche ad ingannare il cervello per fargli credere di mangiare nutella.
> Complimenti per davvero...
> Però, continua pure, mi strappi sempre una sonora risata, tipo questa:
> ...


Beh quando hai finito di ridere, chiediti perche' tutto il forum consideri invece le tue come cazzate architettate solo per non sbroccare, non avendo evidentemente la possibilta' di poterti muovere dalla trappola in cui ti trovi...

e tuo marito me sa che e' consapevole di questo fatto e ti riempie di cazzate apposta...:mrgreen:

fallo veni' a scrive qua che je dico due paroline...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, sei andata da  uno psicologo diverso? Poi ti chiedo, come hai fato a conoscere quello attuale? Tuo marito conosce quello attuale? Sciusa se ti chiedo questo, ma mi pare  che lui stia lavorando per aiutare più tuo marito ce te...facendoti mangiare merda dicendoti che è buona, ma non ingannandoti che sia nutella. Uno bravo te la farebbe sentire come nutella sul serio...almeno questo.


No Diletta è su quel cammino di liberazione...per cui sta imparando a vedere le cose per quelle che sono e non per quello che vorrebbe che fossero...e non per quello che ha sempre creduto ingenuamente che fossero.
Ma la sua ingenuità è dettata da un animo molto buono e dolce, non da stupidità.


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

:mrgreen:​


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Diletta è su quel cammino di liberazione...per cui sta imparando a vedere le cose per quelle che sono e non per quello che vorrebbe che fossero...e non per quello che ha sempre creduto ingenuamente che fossero.
> Ma la sua ingenuità è dettata da un animo molto buono e dolce, non da stupidità.


E allora tra un anno sarà in pieno separata e senza passaggi dal via.Sta male, si vede che sta male e sta peggiorando, risultato finale che porterà ad uno scontro ragione che le hanno imposto e i propri sentimenti, se vincerà la ragione guarderà suo marito senza provare nulla, manco amore (e allora perchè stare con chi ti è totalmente indifferente), nel secondo caso proverà troppo. Nei primi tempi bisogna ingannare i sensi...il buon caro e vecchio amico Jack Daniels sempre mi fu caro.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E allora tra un anno sarà in pieno separata e senza passaggi dal via.Sta male, si vede che sta male e sta peggiorando, risultato finale che porterà ad uno scontro ragione che le hanno imposto e i propri sentimenti, se vincerà la ragione guarderà suo marito senza provare nulla, manco amore (e allora perchè stare con chi ti è totalmente indifferente), nel secondo caso proverà troppo. Nei primi tempi bisogna ingannare i sensi...il buon caro e vecchio amico Jack Daniels sempre mi fu caro.


non so se mi sentirei di dire che sta peggiorando

ma poi che significa "peggiorare"?

capita che si risalga solo dopo aver toccato il fondo
e va bene anche così

a me sembra molto "statica" e questo potrebbe esser peggio

ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Diletta è su quel cammino di liberazione...per cui sta imparando a vedere le cose per quelle che sono e non per quello che vorrebbe che fossero...e non per quello che ha sempre creduto ingenuamente che fossero.
> Ma la sua ingenuità è dettata da un animo molto buono e dolce, non da stupidità.


Ma senti un po' pajas, che per caso a te Ciofanni ha dato la possibita' di eliminare i post come te pare e piace?


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma senti un po' pajas, che per caso a te Ciofanni ha dato la possibita' di eliminare i post come te pare e piace?



Ti manca qualche post? 


Ti esce la dicitura - N/D 		 	-?:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2011)

Peggiorare è stare nella stessa fase continuamente, rischia di cristallizzarsi e diventare alquanto difficile da eradicare. Una cosa vorrei dire a Diletta, per chi le dice che c'è tempo...si sbaglia, il tempo giusto è già  passato, deve darsi una mossa perchè se no non ne uscirà se non con una separazione o una vita infernale, faccia lei.


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipende:
> 1) Cosa è che li fa star bene
> 2) Che sacrifici bisogna affrontare.
> Vedo invece che le persone imparano a ridimensionare le loro aspettative di vita, a seconda di quello che riescono a realizzare ( non ottenere) per loro.
> ...


Certo, è una questione di scelte. Non si può sempre avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca...ma si può sempre scegliere quale dei due mai è il minore.
Ciò non toglie che uno possa provarci, sempre e comunque!






Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi
> 
> preso atto che il mondo è pieno di gente che non ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni
> 
> ...


 Quoto.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Certo, è una questione di scelte. Non si può sempre avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca...ma si può sempre scegliere quale dei due mai è il minore.
> Ciò non toglie che uno possa provarci, sempre e comunque!
> 
> 
> ...


Eliade...ognuno di noi sceglie quello che ritiene essere il suo male minore eh?
C'è che dice: piuttosto di niente meglio qualcosa.
E chi dice: piuttosto di qualcosa meglio niente del tutto eh?


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eliade...ognuno di noi sceglie quello che ritiene essere il suo male minore eh?
> C'è che dice: piuttosto di niente meglio qualcosa.
> E chi dice: piuttosto di qualcosa meglio niente del tutto eh?


Appunto, ma non provarci nemmeno ad avere quello che si desidera, oppure accontentarsi lo trovo da vigliacchi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta...
> Da come conosco io le donne...
> Se ci sono i sentimenti e vogliono investire in una persona...vanno pian pianino...se devono togliersi un prurito di figa...più uno offre garanzie che non lo si vedrà mai più più è acconcio alla bisogna eh?


 Ma ci sono meccanismi anche un tantino più complessi: ci sono momenti in cui una donna si vuole sentire semplicemente... una donna, desiderata per come è e come appare, non per com'era vent'anni fa. Ci sono donne, come quella che scrive, che hanno avuto il picco di trasgressione cambiando colore e taglio di capelli, e quando tutto quello che ci circonda ad un tratto è diventato grigio, la voglia di ribellarsi e dimostrare di poter essere anche una donna diversa per qualcuno diventa grande. Ovvio che ci deve essere attrazione, e ovvio che il pensiero di denudarsi davanti ad un estraneo fa paura ma... e se l'estraneo invece gradisse? Se proprio non si fosse solo un paio di scarpe vecchie che non si buttano via solo perchè estremamente comode? Non è prurito, è voglia di sentirsi vive, vive, desiderate anche se solo per un tempo brevissimo, ma desiderate come si desidera la macchina sportiva che non compreremo mai o come un favoloso gioiello in una vetrina. Desiderate da qualcuno che non pensa di poterci avere, è la cosa più gratificante, no? Anche se non siamo più quelle da copertina o non lo siamo mai state!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti manca qualche post?
> 
> 
> Ti esce la dicitura - N/D              -?:mrgreen:


Eccheminchia....manco il tempo di postare la risposta a Diletta che il post e' stato subito segato...

possibile che Giovanni admin l'avesse gia' letto?

cazzo che giramento di coglioni se si gioca sporco...


----------



## elena (14 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ci sono meccanismi anche un tantino più complessi: ci sono momenti in cui una donna si vuole sentire semplicemente... una donna, desiderata per come è e come appare, non per com'era vent'anni fa. Ci sono donne, come quella che scrive, che hanno avuto il picco di trasgressione cambiando colore e taglio di capelli, e quando tutto quello che ci circonda ad un tratto è diventato grigio, la voglia di ribellarsi e dimostrare di poter essere anche una donna diversa per qualcuno diventa grande. Ovvio che ci deve essere attrazione, e ovvio che il pensiero di denudarsi davanti ad un estraneo fa paura ma... e se l'estraneo invece gradisse? Se proprio non si fosse solo un paio di scarpe vecchie che non si buttano via solo perchè estremamente comode? Non è prurito, è voglia di sentirsi vive, vive, desiderate anche se solo per un tempo brevissimo, ma desiderate come si desidera la macchina sportiva che non compreremo mai o come un favoloso gioiello in una vetrina. Desiderate da qualcuno che non pensa di poterci avere, è la cosa più gratificante, no? Anche se non siamo più quelle da copertina o non lo siamo mai state!


non capisco e forse lo dico fuori contesto, ma mi da enorme fastidio anche solo il pensiero di poter essere desiderata così

e preferirei essere invisibile piuttosto che essere desiderata da qualcuno che non desidero minimamente


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Eccheminchia....manco il tempo di postare la risposta a Diletta che il post e' stato subito segato...
> 
> possibile che Giovanni admin l'avesse gia' letto?
> 
> cazzo che giramento di coglioni se si gioca sporco...



... e tu postalo di nuovo  


:mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> non capisco e forse lo dico fuori contesto, ma mi da enorme fastidio anche solo il pensiero di poter essere desiderata così
> 
> e preferirei essere invisibile piuttosto che essere desiderata da qualcuno che non desidero minimamente


 non intendevo desiderate come un oggetto, ma desiderate da chi non ci da per scontate
: ho scritto anche che l'attrazione deve esserci, e intendevo reciproca


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e tu postalo di nuovo
> 
> 
> :mrgreen: :rotfl:


 c'ho rinunciato perche' con l'incazzatura ogni 3 parole erano 4 vaffanculo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbe' mo' me so' calmato e ce riprovo...

veloce pero'  a guarda'...vai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non volevo commentare, ma come faccio a non farlo quando leggo un concentrato di cazzate?
> Complimenti per l'intuito super fine che ti fa dire che io non amo se stessa, ma dato che non ho alternative devo mangiare la merda impegnandomi anche ad ingannare il cervello per fargli credere di mangiare nutella.
> Complimenti per davvero...
> Però, continua pure, mi strappi sempre una sonora risata, tipo questa:
> ...


 Beh quando hai finito di ridere, chiediti come mai tutto il forum considera le tue invece come cazzate architettate solo per non sbroccare visto che non puoi uscire dalla trappola in cui ti trovi...

e so' convinto che su questo fa' leva tuo marito riempiendoti di puttanate...

di' a tuo marito de veni' qua a posta' che je dico due paroline...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (14 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non intendevo desiderate come un oggetto, ma desiderate da chi non ci da per scontate
> : ho scritto anche che l'attrazione deve esserci, e intendevo reciproca


ok


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh quando hai finito di ridere, chiediti come mai tutto il forum considera le tue invece come cazzate architettate solo per non sbroccare visto che non puoi uscire dalla trappola in cui ti trovi...
> 
> e so' convinto che su questo fa' leva tuo marito riempiendoti di puttanate...
> 
> ...



... chissa' perche' me le immagino di gia' :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... chissa' perche' me le immagino di gia' :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sapessi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque che c'ha d'osceno sto post al punto da cancellarlo?

io me sto a rompe li cojoni dei pagliacci..


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non volevo commentare, ma come faccio a non farlo quando leggo un concentrato di cazzate?
> Complimenti per l'intuito super fine che ti fa dire che io non amo se stessa, ma dato che non ho alternative devo mangiare la merda impegnandomi anche ad ingannare il cervello per fargli credere di mangiare nutella.
> Complimenti per davvero...
> Però, continua pure, mi strappi sempre una sonora risata, tipo questa:
> ...


 Aspetta però: sto vivendo la tua stessa situazione, mangio la stessa roba ma... che nessuno mi dica che è cioccolata! No davvero, ingannare il proprio cervello non credo possa servire, se non a perdere l'autostima rimasta. Lo so che è banale dire che l'alternativa c'è sempre ma... io almeno credo che si debba cercare una strada che ci permetta di guardare noi stessi con rispetto, non con commiserazione. L'orgoglio non c'entra, almeno per me è in gioco ben altro e dopo tutte le menzogne ho il dovere di essere sincera verso me stessa


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Appunto, ma non provarci nemmeno ad avere quello che si desidera, oppure accontentarsi lo trovo da vigliacchi.


Anche se di base potrei essere d'accordo con te credo che ci siano persone che anche con tutto l'amore del mondo non riescono comunque a stare insieme.

Katie e Hubble si amavano, cazzo se si amavano, ma alla fine si lasciano, anche se lei lotta, lotta fino alla fine....d'altronde lei........non molla mai.




E se non sai chi sono Katie e Hubble te tolgo il saluto :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche se di base potrei essere d'accordo con te credo che ci siano persone che anche con tutto l'amore del mondo non riescono comunque a stare insieme.
> 
> Katie e Hubble si amavano, cazzo se si amavano, ma alla fine si lasciano, anche se lei lotta, lotta fino alla fine....d'altronde lei........non molla mai.
> 
> ...


Allora non te lo dico, però....   ...e anche...   

Ok, ci sono persone che anche con tutto l'amore del mondo non riescono comunque a stare insieme, ma a quel punto si lasciano...come Katie e Hubble, alla fine si lasciano...mica stanno insieme perché così è meglio di niente.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora non te lo dico, però....   ...e anche...



Redford e Streisand. Come eravamo.......e continuo a salutarti :mrgreen:

Si, alla fine si lasciano, ma quanta sofferenza.......se qualcuno riesce a trovare il metodo, a lui e solo a lui funzionale, per evitare quella sofferenza......perchè no ?

E' un compromesso ? Bha, se è funzionale.....perchè no ?


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Redford e Streisand. Come eravamo......*.e continuo a salutarti *:mrgreen:
> 
> Si, alla fine si lasciano, ma quanta sofferenza.......se qualcuno riesce a trovare il metodo, a lui e solo a lui funzionale, per evitare quella sofferenza......perchè no ?
> 
> E' un compromesso ? Bha, se è funzionale.....perchè no ?


:santarellina:

Non si può evitare la sofferenza...la sofferenza va affrontata e se non si può avere quello che si vuole, allora bisogna farsene una ragione, magari col tempo, abituandosi all'idea. Non andare a mentire...-.-''
Se per evitare la sofferenza ci si deve accontentare di un'altra relazione, che non è quella desiderata, allora no, magari con l'altra inconsapevole, lo trovo comunque da vigliacchi...


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :santarellina:
> 
> Non si può evitare la sofferenza...la sofferenza va affrontata e se non si può avere quello che si vuole, allora bisogna farsene una ragione, magari col tempo, abituandosi all'idea. Non andare a mentire...-.-''
> Se per evitare la sofferenza ci si deve accontentare di un'altra relazione, che non è quella desiderata, allora no, magari con l'altra inconsapevole, lo trovo comunque da vigliacchi...


Io mi riferivo più che altro a chi decide di restare in relazioni......hmm....come definirle ? diverse....particolari.....non standard......

Voglio credere che lo abbiano fatto sempre solo e perchè hanno comunque soppesato i pro e i contro e gli uni sono risultati più pesanti degli altri.....e questa non è vigliaccheria....è semplicemente....vivere.


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Redford e Streisand. Come eravamo.......e continuo a salutarti :mrgreen:
> 
> Si, alla fine si lasciano, ma quanta sofferenza.......se qualcuno riesce a trovare il metodo, a lui e solo a lui funzionale, per evitare quella sofferenza......perchè no ?
> 
> E' un compromesso ? Bha, se è funzionale.....perchè no ?




La scena piu' bella!!!​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8qnVrcVC6s&feature=related


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ci sono meccanismi anche un tantino più complessi: ci sono momenti in cui una donna si vuole sentire semplicemente... una donna, desiderata per come è e come appare, non per com'era vent'anni fa. Ci sono donne, come quella che scrive, che hanno avuto il picco di trasgressione cambiando colore e taglio di capelli, e quando tutto quello che ci circonda ad un tratto è diventato grigio, la voglia di ribellarsi e dimostrare di poter essere anche una donna diversa per qualcuno diventa grande. Ovvio che ci deve essere attrazione, e ovvio che il pensiero di denudarsi davanti ad un estraneo fa paura ma... e se l'estraneo invece gradisse? Se proprio non si fosse solo un paio di scarpe vecchie che non si buttano via solo perchè estremamente comode? Non è prurito, è voglia di sentirsi vive, vive, desiderate anche se solo per un tempo brevissimo, ma desiderate come si desidera la macchina sportiva che non compreremo mai o come un favoloso gioiello in una vetrina. Desiderate da qualcuno che non pensa di poterci avere, è la cosa più gratificante, no? Anche se non siamo più quelle da copertina o non lo siamo mai state!


Mi fai venire la voglia di tuffarmi in un mare di rughe


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2011)

Mi spiace, come desidero io una FFerrari mai una donna sarà desiderata, sono due scale di grandezza estremamente differenti. O anche una Alfa 8C, decisamente l'alfa batte la donna 10 a 1


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi spiace, come desidero io una FFerrari mai una donna sarà desiderata, sono due scale di grandezza estremamente differenti. O anche una Alfa 8C, decisamente l'alfa batte la donna 10 a 1


 Probabilmente conosci bene le due macchine in questione ma... non conosci TUTTE le donne:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Appunto, ma non provarci nemmeno ad avere quello che si desidera, oppure accontentarsi lo trovo da vigliacchi.


Io mi sono sempre accontentato.
Allora sono un vigliacco. E non me ne può fregar di meno.
Ogni volta che ho preteso di più e di meglio mi sono ritrovato con un pugno di mosche in mano.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ci sono meccanismi anche un tantino più complessi: ci sono momenti in cui una donna si vuole sentire semplicemente... una donna, desiderata per come è e come appare, non per com'era vent'anni fa. Ci sono donne, come quella che scrive, che hanno avuto il picco di trasgressione cambiando colore e taglio di capelli, e quando tutto quello che ci circonda ad un tratto è diventato grigio, la voglia di ribellarsi e dimostrare di poter essere anche una donna diversa per qualcuno diventa grande. Ovvio che ci deve essere attrazione, e ovvio che il pensiero di denudarsi davanti ad un estraneo fa paura ma... e se l'estraneo invece gradisse? Se proprio non si fosse solo un paio di scarpe vecchie che non si buttano via solo perchè estremamente comode? Non è prurito, è voglia di sentirsi vive, vive, desiderate anche se solo per un tempo brevissimo, ma desiderate come si desidera la macchina sportiva che non compreremo mai o come un favoloso gioiello in una vetrina. Desiderate da qualcuno che non pensa di poterci avere, è la cosa più gratificante, no? Anche se non siamo più quelle da copertina o non lo siamo mai state!


Bellissimo. Ho capito!:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo più che altro a chi decide di restare in relazioni......hmm....come definirle ? diverse....particolari.....non standard......
> 
> Voglio credere che lo abbiano fatto sempre solo e perchè hanno comunque soppesato i pro e i contro e gli uni sono risultati più pesanti degli altri.....e questa non è vigliaccheria....è semplicemente....vivere.


Già vivere...
Del resto chi troppo vuole nulla stringe eh?:up::up::up:
Poi si fa presto a prendere...
Guardiamo piuttosto a noi stessi cosa abbiamo da offrire di così unico, speciale, splendido, irrinunciabile ecc..ecc.e.cc...
No?


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi sono sempre accontentato.
> Allora sono un vigliacco. E non me ne può fregar di meno.
> Ogni volta che ho preteso di più e di meglio mi sono ritrovato con un pugno di mosche in mano.


Aspetta, io la penso così. Io mi sentirei così...
Se tu stai bene così e non ti senti un vigliacco...allora non lo sei eh...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per me non è riprovevole. Chiedevo per curiosità di conoscere altri punti di vista, non davvero per adeguarmici.
> 
> *Stò a quello che mi dice lui e ci credo: finita la scopata finito tutto.*
> Per me non lo so: non ho mai provato per solo sesso.
> ...


 
E' la terza volta che cerco di rispondere a questo post, e che mi viene cancellato tutto.
Meglio così, c'era una storia che sarebbe servita a farti capire che non è vero quel che dice tuo marito......

...ancora troppo dolorosa per me.

Ti ho consigliato di fanculizzarlo perchè mi dispiace vedere che non riesci a sopportare serenamente nemmeno  le cazzate che spara, figuriamoci il fatto che scopi con altre.

Ma la scelta è tua.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per me non è riprovevole. Chiedevo per curiosità di conoscere altri punti di vista, non davvero per adeguarmici.
> 
> Stò a quello che mi dice lui e ci credo: finita la scopata finito tutto.
> Per me non lo so: non ho mai provato per solo sesso.
> ...


 eh no, non credo tu ci stia: allora pensi davvero che le scopate di tuo marito siano tutte donnette che non valgono nulla? tu dividi l'intero mondo femminile in mogli/compagne e scopate? non credi che tra quelle ci sia una qualche donna capace di fargli girare la testa? credi che per il fatto di aver accettato l'avventura di una notte siano di serie B e che tuo marito non penserà mai a nessuna di loro quando è con te? sei capace di farti credere tutto questo? davvero???? guarda che quelle sono persone, il fatto di chiamarle scopate è solo per dare un distacco, per spersonalizzare ma... sempre persone sono, come te e me


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' la terza volta che cerco di rispondere a questo post, e che mi viene cancellato tutto.
> Meglio così, c'era una storia che sarebbe servita a farti capire che non è vero quel che dice tuo marito......
> 
> ...ancora troppo dolorosa per me.
> ...


Quoto :up:
Mi colpisce leggere da te queste cose però....sarà il caldo?:carneval:

Ah ora sono curioso di vedere come il conte cambierà idea visto che tu hai espresso il contrario di ciò che dice lui...e tu per lui sei la bibbia


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no, non credo tu ci stia: allora pensi davvero che le scopate di tuo marito siano tutte donnette che non valgono nulla? tu dividi l'intero mondo femminile in mogli/compagne e scopate? non credi che tra quelle ci sia una qualche donna capace di fargli girare la testa? credi che per il fatto di aver accettato l'avventura di una notte siano di serie B e che tuo marito non penserà mai a nessuna di loro quando è con te? sei capace di farti credere tutto questo? davvero???? guarda che quelle sono persone, il fatto di chiamarle scopate è solo per dare un distacco, per spersonalizzare ma... sempre persone sono, come te e me


Quoto anche te al 100%


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Probabilmente conosci bene le due macchine in questione ma... non conosci TUTTE le donne:carneval:


Le  donne, anche quelle belle sono classificabili a utilitarie nella mia scala, vedi tu se devo strapparmi i capelli


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Le donne, anche quelle belle sono classificabili a utilitarie nella mia scala, vedi tu se devo strapparmi i capelli


 Già un uomo che mi distingue le donne in belle e meno belle.... avrebbe bisogno di un corso di recupero!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Già un uomo che mi distingue le donne in belle e meno belle.... avrebbe bisogno di un corso di recupero!!!!:carneval:


nel mio modo di vedere le donne, solo ieri sera ho visto una ragazzuola bella, il resto per me è solo "un tipo" se capisci il mio modo di vedere. Tra le mie amiche c'è una ragazza che reputo bella? Ovviamente manco una, bella è una mia vicina di casa, ma su 100 ne salverò un paio e basta, il resto sono appariscenti donne che sanno vendersi bene, nulla più.
Ho gusti difficilissimi e quando avevo 19 anni delle bellocce sono rimaste ferite nell'orgoglio per il fatto che io non ci stessi, ma erano solo bellocce e poco interessanti.

Basta farmi trovare una donna bella e interessante e allora il mio indice di gradimento sale...ma mai quanto una Alfa Romeo 8C competizione e se chiedi a Chiara ti ammetterà che non sto dicendo cazzate, quella alfa e sopraffina.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> nel mio modo di vedere le donne, solo ieri sera ho visto una ragazzuola bella, il resto per me è solo "un tipo" se capisci il mio modo di vedere. Tra le mie amiche c'è una ragazza che reputo bella? Ovviamente manco una, bella è una mia vicina di casa, ma su 100 ne salverò un paio e basta, il resto sono appariscenti donne che sanno vendersi bene, nulla più.
> Ho gusti difficilissimi e quando avevo 19 anni delle bellocce sono rimaste ferite nell'orgoglio per il fatto che io non ci stessi, ma erano solo bellocce e poco interessanti.
> 
> Basta farmi trovare una donna bella e interessante e allora il mio indice di gradimento sale...*ma mai quanto una Alfa Romeo 8C competizione e se chiedi a Chiara ti ammetterà che non sto dicendo cazzate, quella alfa e sopraffina.*


 
:up:  stasera Daniele mi vuole bene, con questi suoi accenni mi fa raggiungere vette di piacere insperato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quoto :up:
> Mi colpisce leggere da te queste cose però....sarà il caldo?:carneval:
> 
> Ah ora sono curioso di vedere come il conte cambierà idea visto che tu hai espresso il contrario di ciò che dice lui...e tu per lui sei la bibbia


 
Niko, 

anch'io come tutti soffro le mie pene.

Tra i vari uomini che frequento c'è quello capace di dilaniarmi il cuore ( ma lui non lo sa, è questo che conta)


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Aspetta, io la penso così. Io mi sentirei così...
> Se tu stai bene così e non ti senti un vigliacco...allora non lo sei eh...


Ma porco mondo cane...
Io non mi percepisco nè mi sento.
Per me gli assi sono tre:
Quello che io penso di me stesso.
Quello che gli altri pensano di me.
Quello che io penso di loro.

Ti faccio un esempio.
A te posso apparire vigliacco...no?
E che me frega?
Se apparissi a tutti un vigliacco...comincerei a sospettare di esserlo eh?

Cosa conta nella vita di un uomo?
Le sue opere.

Ci sono persone per esempio che passano una vita da vili...ma in certe occasioni hanno mostrato un coraggio incredibile.
Ecco per me questo coraggio incredibile...squalifica d'un colpo tutta la viltà possibile.

Non è un fare prosaico eh?
Nella mia vita tutti quelli che hanno sbandierato proclami non hanno MAI mosso un dito.
Quelli che meno consideravo hanno fatto.

Solo di quest'ultimi io mi ricordo.
Tutti gli altri semplicemente non esistono dentro di me.

Eliade...
A parole tutti siamo le migliori persone del mondo...
Sempre e solo a parole però.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quoto :up:
> Mi colpisce leggere da te queste cose però....sarà il caldo?:carneval:
> 
> Ah ora sono curioso di vedere come il conte cambierà idea visto che tu hai espresso il contrario di ciò che dice lui...e tu per lui sei la bibbia


Senti...
Comincio a spazientirmi.
Dove è che io ho scritto che la Matra è la mia bibbia.
Ma tu almeno hai la più pallida idea di cosa sia vedere io e la Matra confrontarci su certe questioni?
No eh?
Non capisco perchè mentre io mi faccio in 4 per aiutarti...tu ti perdi in cazzate da bimbominchia...

Non è che per caso che tu veda in me un tipo di uomo che piace molto a tua moglie...voglio sperare eh?

CAZZO...
Cambiare idea è da persone intelligenti.
No eh?
Ok...Vai avanti con i tuoi dogmi e con i tuoi aristotelismi...

Quante volte...ma diciamolo a sto bell'imbusto...va a finire che o la Matra dà ragione a me...o io ragione a lei?

A me interessa capire i fenomeni.
Non mantenere un'idea.
Solo le persone deboli, insicure, fragili, si aggrappano alla loro idea come un bambino a sua madre eh?

SEMPRE sono stato disponibile a cambiare un'idea alla luce di nuovi fatti e scoperte no?

La capacità di cambiare idea è forse la cosa che più mi affascina in una persona.

Sentiamo allora sapientone...spiega a me stesso...quale sarebbe la mia idea.
Io ho detto a Diletta di prendere le distanze da suo marito.
La Matra dice fanculizzalo.

In ogni caso il risultato è lo stesso.
Stare distante da suo marito.
O lo tiene distante lei, o si allontana da lui.
Come ha fatto Sole?
E come mai ho detto a Diletta...ascolta Sole?

Avanti adesso spiegami la differenza che passa tra mandare a cagare una persona...o allontanarsi da essa.
Il risultato è identico.


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Eliade...
> A parole tutti siamo le migliori persone del mondo...
> Sempre e solo a parole però.*


 Io lo sono per me...quello che pensano gli estranei non m'importa un gran che.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta però: sto vivendo la tua stessa situazione, mangio la stessa roba ma... che nessuno mi dica che è cioccolata! No davvero, ingannare il proprio cervello non credo possa servire, se non a perdere l'autostima rimasta. Lo so che è banale dire che l'alternativa c'è sempre ma... io almeno credo che si debba cercare una strada che ci permetta di guardare noi stessi con rispetto, non con commiserazione. L'orgoglio non c'entra, almeno per me è in gioco ben altro e dopo tutte le menzogne ho il dovere di essere sincera verso me stessa


quotone :up:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no, non credo tu ci stia: allora pensi davvero che le scopate di tuo marito siano tutte donnette che non valgono nulla? tu dividi l'intero mondo femminile in mogli/compagne e scopate? non credi che tra quelle ci sia una qualche donna capace di fargli girare la testa? credi che per il fatto di aver accettato l'avventura di una notte siano di serie B e che tuo marito non penserà mai a nessuna di loro quando è con te? sei capace di farti credere tutto questo? davvero???? guarda che quelle sono persone, il fatto di chiamarle scopate è solo per dare un distacco, per spersonalizzare ma... sempre persone sono, come te e me


ri quotone


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quoto :up:
> Mi colpisce leggere da te queste cose però....sarà il caldo?:carneval:
> 
> Ah ora sono curioso di vedere come il conte cambierà idea visto che tu hai espresso il contrario di ciò che dice lui...e tu per lui sei la bibbia


 
no
chiara ha espresso in diversi casi pensieri opposti


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, sei andata da  uno psicologo diverso? Poi ti chiedo, come hai fato a conoscere quello attuale? Tuo marito conosce quello attuale? Sciusa se ti chiedo questo, ma mi pare  che lui stia lavorando per aiutare più tuo marito ce te...facendoti mangiare merda dicendoti che è buona, ma non ingannandoti che sia nutella. Uno bravo te la farebbe sentire come nutella sul serio...almeno questo.





Daniele ha detto:


> E allora tra un anno sarà in pieno separata e senza passaggi dal via.Sta male, si vede che sta male e sta peggiorando, risultato finale che porterà ad uno scontro ragione che le hanno imposto e i propri sentimenti, se vincerà la ragione guarderà suo marito senza provare nulla, manco amore (e allora perchè stare con chi ti è totalmente indifferente), nel secondo caso proverà troppo. Nei primi tempi bisogna ingannare i sensi...il buon caro e vecchio amico Jack Daniels sempre mi fu caro.



Allora, caro Daniele:

lo psicologo l'ho scelto io dopo un primo colloquio avuto individualmente con lui e l'ho scelto perché mi è piaciuto (ovviamente).
Veramente sta lavorando più su di me per il semplice fatto che sono IO ad averne maggiormente bisogno, mio marito tiene molto a noi ed è disposto a fare qualsiasi cosa per salvare il matrimonio, che tu ci creda o no.
Vacci piano con la parola inganno, il terapeuta non inganna proprio nessuno, credimi, e poi perché dovrebbe. Mio marito non l'aveva mai visto in vita sua.  

Fra un anno nessuno sa quello che succederà, neanche tu. 
Il cammino che sto facendo sicuramente mi porterà da qualche parte, e questo è già consolante per me.
Non so che altro dirti....


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No* Diletta è su quel cammino di liberazione...per cui sta imparando a vedere le cose per quelle che sono e non per quello che vorrebbe che fossero...e non per quello che ha sempre creduto ingenuamente che fossero.*
> Ma la sua ingenuità è dettata da un animo molto buono e dolce, non da stupidità.




Conte, è proprio così !


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Peggiorare è stare nella stessa fase continuamente, rischia di cristallizzarsi e diventare alquanto difficile da eradicare. Una cosa vorrei dire a Diletta, per chi le dice che c'è tempo...si sbaglia, il tempo giusto è già  passato, deve darsi una mossa perchè se no non ne uscirà se non con una separazione o una vita infernale, faccia lei.



Daniele, rilassati ora che è estate!
Dai...
Tu sai già che il tempo giusto è passato...quindi hai sentenziato: o separazione o vita infernale se non mi dò una mossa.
E meno male che sei ingegnere e non uno strizzacervelli, pensa ai danni che faresti...


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh quando hai finito di ridere, chiediti come mai tutto il forum considera le tue invece come cazzate architettate solo per non sbroccare visto che non puoi uscire dalla trappola in cui ti trovi...
> 
> e so' convinto che su questo fa' leva tuo marito riempiendoti di puttanate...
> 
> ...



Uffa, Stermi, ora hai proprio rotto...te lo dico amichevolmente! 
Sei estremista allo stato puro, ti metto insieme a Daniele, ma non è un'offesa, è una constatazione: sei fatto così, c'è da tenerti così...
A me non sembra che TUTTO IL FORUM  etc.etc.

Mio marito preferisce dedicare le sue energie e il suo tempo alla cura del nostro matrimonio.
Ergo: dovrai fare a meno di lui...


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta però: sto vivendo la tua stessa situazione, mangio la stessa roba ma... che nessuno mi dica che è cioccolata! No davvero, ingannare il proprio cervello non credo possa servire, se non a perdere l'autostima rimasta. Lo so che è banale dire che l'alternativa c'è sempre ma... io almeno credo che si debba cercare una strada che ci permetta di guardare noi stessi con rispetto, non con commiserazione. L'orgoglio non c'entra, almeno per me è in gioco ben altro e dopo tutte le menzogne ho il dovere di essere sincera verso me stessa



Ma nessuno mi ha detto che è cioccolata, è una licenza poetica del caro Stermì, o forse di Daniele, o credo di entrambi...
Mio marito ha indorato la pillola inizialmente per puro istinto di sopravvivenza, esattamente come fanno tutti gli altri: minimizzare per salvare il salvabile.  

E' ovvio che dobbiamo in primis rispettare noi stessi, ma non credo che ci facciamo calpestare né io né te, vero?


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' la terza volta che cerco di rispondere a questo post, e che mi viene cancellato tutto.
> Meglio così, c'era una storia che sarebbe servita a farti capire che non è vero quel che dice tuo marito......
> 
> ...ancora troppo dolorosa per me.
> ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Niko,
> 
> anch'io come tutti soffro le mie pene.
> 
> Tra i vari uomini che frequento c'è quello capace di dilaniarmi il cuore ( ma lui non lo sa, è questo che conta)



E allora sarei molto interessata a leggerla quella storia...non ce la fai proprio a riprovarci?

Sul 2° post cosa intendi per "frequentare". Quello che penso io?
Perché se è così, se c'è quello capace di dilaniarti il cuore (ed è uno solo), con gli altri è solo sesso, magari di qualità ma rimane solo sesso.
O no?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora sarei molto interessata a leggerla quella storia...non ce la fai proprio a riprovarci?
> 
> Sul 2° post cosa intendi per "frequentare". Quello che penso io?
> Perché se è così, se c'è quello capace di dilaniarti il cuore (ed è uno solo), con gli altri è solo sesso, magari di qualità ma rimane solo sesso.
> O no?


 
ma se persino lei che razionalizza all'estremo
tra queste persone ne ha trovato una che le dilania il cuore
chi ti dice che non ce la potrebbe trovare anche tuo marito
(con esiti potenzialmente diversi)


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no, non credo tu ci stia: allora pensi davvero che le scopate di tuo marito siano tutte donnette che non valgono nulla? tu dividi l'intero mondo femminile in mogli/compagne e scopate? non credi che tra quelle ci sia una qualche donna capace di fargli girare la testa? credi che per il fatto di aver accettato l'avventura di una notte siano di serie B e che tuo marito non penserà mai a nessuna di loro quando è con te? sei capace di farti credere tutto questo? davvero???? guarda che quelle sono persone, il fatto di chiamarle scopate è solo per dare un distacco, per spersonalizzare ma... sempre persone sono, come te e me



Allora giriamo tutte le tue domande ai signori uomini traditori, quei tipi di persone che non tradiscono a causa di una sbandata sentimentale, ma lo fanno per "abitudine", che diventa serialità. 

Chi meglio di loro può rispondere?

Io no davvero

Non credo però che l'avventura di una notte possa incidere più di tanto nell'animo di un uomo, allora dovremmo pensare che anche una prostituta sortisce lo stesso effetto e sinceramente la cosa mi sembra troppo azzardata.
Ma, ripeto, chiamiamo in causa loro: i traditori!


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se persino lei che razionalizza all'estremo
> tra queste persone ne ha trovato una che le dilania il cuore
> chi ti dice che non ce la potrebbe trovare anche tuo marito
> (con esiti potenzialmente diversi)



ma io non ho mai detto che non potrebbe accadere, ma questo vale per tutti, a prescindere dal nostro modus vivendi individuale.
A meno che non si decida di andare a vivere in un eremo fuori dal mondo reale.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Uffa, Stermi, ora hai proprio rotto...te lo dico amichevolmente!
> Sei estremista allo stato puro, ti metto insieme a Daniele, ma non è un'offesa, è una constatazione: sei fatto così, c'è da tenerti così...
> A me non sembra che TUTTO IL FORUM  etc.etc.
> 
> ...


Ma il tuo problema e' constatare se effettivamente tutto il forum o no la vede allo stesso modo anche perche' freddamente e' l'unico modo per vederla dall'esterno?

Ok il conte la vede come te, anzi la vedeva perche' mo' anche lui ti dice di lasciare tuo marito perche' ti frega...

ma si puo' ragionare cosi' alla cazzo con voi due?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora giriamo tutte le tue domande ai signori uomini traditori, quei tipi di persone che non tradiscono a causa di una sbandata sentimentale, ma lo fanno per "abitudine", che diventa serialità.
> 
> Chi meglio di loro può rispondere?
> 
> ...


Ma e' roba da pazzi...

io dovrei ingoiare merda solo perche' c'e' gente che non da' importanza a quello che fa oppure e' malata...

allora legalizza il furto perche' ci stanno i cleptomani....

a te da' al cazzo di avere un marito condiviso?

stop....

agisci di conseguenza...

il resto so' solo puttanate per adattare la tua dissonanza cognitiva...


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma e' roba da pazzi...
> 
> io dovrei ingoiare merda solo perche' c'e' gente che non da' importanza a quello che fa oppure e' malata...
> 
> ...



NO, per rispondere alla tua maniera, a me non dà al cazzo di avere un marito condiviso...con una escort,  o chiamala troia o puttana o...
Insomma, hai capito....


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma il tuo problema e' constatare se effettivamente tutto il forum o no la vede allo stesso modo anche perche' freddamente e' l'unico modo per vederla dall'esterno?
> 
> Ok il conte la vede come te, anzi la vedeva perche' mo' anche* lui ti dice di lasciare tuo marito perche' ti frega...
> *
> ...




...ma ha detto proprio così? 

A me non è sembrato in realtà.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> NO, per rispondere alla tua maniera, a me non dà al cazzo di avere un marito condiviso...con una escort,  o chiamala troia o puttana o...
> Insomma, hai capito....


Beh quelle non sono ne' troje, ne' puttane e ne' escort come ti piacerebbe che fossero e puo' capitare molto facilmente che parta per la tangente con una o piu' di loro...tanto piu' che quando l'hai scoperto stava ricucendo con le ex...o no?

poi te vojo vede' esibirti nei salti carpiati...

cio' detto la cosa nei tuoi panni mi farebbe schifo lo stesso anche se fosse la tua versione...

poi me spieghi se sei cosi' convinta, perche' ce la meni cosi' tanto a noi ed allo spicologo...:mrgreen:

non e' per autoconvircerti?....no...macche'..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma ha detto proprio così?
> 
> A me non è sembrato in realtà.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Comincio a spazientirmi.
> Dove è che io ho scritto che la Matra è la mia bibbia.
> Ma tu almeno hai la più pallida idea di cosa sia vedere io e la Matra confrontarci su certe questioni?
> ...




ihhh che stresss che siete....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ihhh che stresss che siete....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh quelle non sono ne' troje, ne' puttane e ne' escort come ti piacerebbe che fossero e puo' capitare molto facilmente che parta per la tangente con una o piu' di loro...tanto piu' che quando l'hai scoperto stava ricucendo con le ex...o no?
> 
> poi te vojo vede' esibirti nei salti carpiati...
> 
> ...



Allora, la mia crisi è dovuta proprio al fatto che dette signore non erano/sono troie di professione.
Se lo fossero non sarei qui nel forum


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ihhh che stresss che siete....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Il Conte ha detto di prendere le distanze da mio marito, infatti mi ha consigliato una vacanza da sola per riflessione (o anche svago...o tutti e due).
Non mi sembra che abbia parlato di inganni...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, la mia crisi è dovuta proprio al fatto che dette signore non erano/sono troie di professione.
> Se lo fossero non sarei qui nel forum


ed allora immaginatele cosi' ed abbiamo risolto...

AVANTI UN ALTROOOOO!!!

E NON SPINGETE, SERVIAMO TUTTI!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il Conte ha detto di prendere le distanze da mio marito, infatti mi ha consigliato una vacanza da sola per riflessione (o anche svago...o tutti e due).
> *Non mi sembra che abbia parlato di inganni*...


Infatti, sta presa di distanza l'ha solo equiparata allo sfanculamento per sport...:mrgreen:

so' inganni Dile'....prese per il culo quelle con cui ti imbottisce tuo marito sperando evidentemente di avere gioco superfacile, percio' dovresti farlo veni' qua che ci parliamo noi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma nessuno mi ha detto che è cioccolata, è una licenza poetica del caro Stermì, o forse di Daniele, o credo di entrambi...
> Mio marito ha indorato la pillola inizialmente per puro istinto di sopravvivenza, esattamente come fanno tutti gli altri: minimizzare per salvare il salvabile.
> 
> E' ovvio che dobbiamo in primis rispettare noi stessi, ma non credo che ci facciamo calpestare né io né te, vero?


 ci puoi scommettere:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti, sta presa di distanza l'ha solo equiparata allo sfanculamento per sport...:mrgreen:
> 
> so' inganni Dile'....prese per il culo quelle con cui ti imbottisce tuo marito sperando evidentemente di avere gioco superfacile, percio' dovresti farlo veni' qua che ci parliamo noi...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma allora ragionando asetticamente come fai tu da sempre, non c'è mai speranza per nessuno qua dentro visto che si tratta di un forum sui traditi/traditori.
Quindi, la ricetta è sempre la stessa: sfanculamento + separazione.
Ovvio che per te chi sta cercando di ricostruire un matrimonio di anni è uno scemo, un illuso, anzi uno sfigato, di merda.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, la mia crisi è dovuta proprio al fatto che dette signore non erano/sono troie di professione.
> Se lo fossero non sarei qui nel forum


 ma mi spieghi che differenza c'è se loro lo fanno per soldi, per farsi fare un regalo o perchè ne hanno voglia? Le motivazioni che guardo io sono quelle di chi mi ha tradito! Se pensi davvero che una professionista sia meno pericolosa di una dilettante, ti devo contraddire: conosco personalmente 2 uomini che hanno buttato all'aria tutto per una professionista, e la cosa non mi meraviglia.
Il sesso non è come il pesce al supermercato, che lo puoi chiedere al bancone ma se hai fretta lo prendi dal frigo già confezionato: dietro un rapporto sessuale c'è sempre uno stato emotivo, a volte semplice a volte meno, e neppure sempre lo stesso con la stessa persona. Non banalizzare la cosa, come se fosse lo shopping che uno va a fare per ricrearsi un attimo.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma allora ragionando asetticamente come fai tu da sempre, non c'è mai speranza per nessuno qua dentro visto che si tratta di un forum sui traditi/traditori.
> Quindi, la ricetta è sempre la stessa: sfanculamento + separazione.
> Ovvio che per te chi sta cercando di ricostruire un matrimonio di anni è uno scemo, un illuso, anzi uno sfigato, di merda.


infatti hai capito tutto...:mrgreen:

io potrei al limite concepire che si possa ricostruire ma solo se c'e' pentimento sincero e dimostrato soprattutto nei fatti...

pero' sto parlando per un solo ed unico evento isolato nella storia, perche' altrimenti non ci sono santi...


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> infatti hai capito tutto...:mrgreen:
> 
> io potrei al limite concepire che *si possa ricostruire ma solo se c'e' pentimento sincero e dimostrato soprattutto nei fatti...*
> 
> pero' sto parlando *per un solo ed unico evento isolato nella storia,* perche' altrimenti non ci sono santi...




:up::up::up:


.​


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, la mia crisi è dovuta proprio al fatto che dette signore non erano/sono troie di professione.
> Se lo fossero non sarei qui nel forum


intendi dire che lo sono per diletto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> infatti hai capito tutto...:mrgreen:
> 
> io potrei al limite concepire che si possa ricostruire ma solo se c'e' pentimento sincero e dimostrato soprattutto nei fatti...
> 
> pero' sto parlando per un solo ed unico evento isolato nella storia, perche' altrimenti non ci sono santi...


 :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mi spieghi che differenza c'è se loro lo fanno per soldi, per farsi fare un regalo o perchè ne hanno voglia? Le motivazioni che guardo io sono quelle di chi mi ha tradito! Se pensi davvero che una professionista sia meno pericolosa di una dilettante, ti devo contraddire: conosco personalmente 2 uomini che hanno buttato all'aria tutto per una professionista, e la cosa non mi meraviglia.
> Il sesso non è come il pesce al supermercato, che lo puoi chiedere al bancone ma se hai fretta lo prendi dal frigo già confezionato: dietro un rapporto sessuale c'è sempre uno stato emotivo, a volte semplice a volte meno, e neppure sempre lo stesso con la stessa persona. Non banalizzare la cosa, come se fosse lo shopping che uno va a fare per ricrearsi un attimo.


tri quotone

ma l'accumulo di quote non dà diritto alla riscossione di premi in denaro
sapevatelo


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mi spieghi che differenza c'è se loro lo fanno per soldi, per farsi fare un regalo o perchè ne hanno voglia? Le motivazioni che guardo io sono quelle di chi mi ha tradito! Se pensi davvero che una professionista sia meno pericolosa di una dilettante, ti devo contraddire: conosco personalmente 2 uomini che hanno buttato all'aria tutto per una professionista, e la cosa non mi meraviglia.
> Il sesso non è come il pesce al supermercato, che lo puoi chiedere al bancone ma se hai fretta lo prendi dal frigo già confezionato: dietro un rapporto sessuale c'è sempre uno stato emotivo, a volte semplice a volte meno, e neppure sempre lo stesso con la stessa persona. Non banalizzare la cosa, come se fosse lo shopping che uno va a fare per ricrearsi un attimo.



Non mi sono spiegata bene.
Anch'io guardo solo le motivazioni di chi mi ha tradito, è ovvio.
Infatti se mi tradisce con una di professione non ci piove: è SOLO ed UNICAMENTE sesso.
Sul fatto che possa buttare tutto all'aria per una di loro, bè, sinceramente ritengo mio marito una persona sufficientemente matura con la testa sulle spalle per non cadere in questa situazione.
Guarda, è una delle pochissime cose su cui metterei la mano sul fuoco.

Riguardo allo stato emotivo che sta dietro al sesso, certo che c'è, ma credimi, quello legato all'innamoramento è veramente raro, sempre che la coppia funzioni all'interno del matrimonio (come è il mio caso).
Quasi sempre il sesso extraconiugale è voglia di trasgressione, di evasione dalla realtà quotidiana, insomma...quello che si dice "botta di vita".
Preciso che parlo di scappatelle, non di relazioni extra, il distinguo è fondamentale.


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> infatti hai capito tutto...:mrgreen:
> 
> io potrei al limite concepire che si possa ricostruire ma solo se c'e' pentimento sincero e dimostrato soprattutto nei fatti...
> 
> pero' sto parlando per un solo ed unico evento isolato nella storia, perche' altrimenti non ci sono santi...



....piano piano però noto un piccolo miglioramento di vedute da parte tua.

Non disperiamo !!!

Devi solo fare un ulteriore sforzo: un unico evento isolato nella storia ...è ancora troppo poco....dai, che ce la puoi fare....
:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ....piano piano però noto un piccolo miglioramento di vedute da parte tua.
> 
> Non disperiamo !!!
> 
> ...



Dile', tutti/e possiamo sbagliare nella vita, ma una sola volta pero'.


----------



## Niko74 (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Comincio a spazientirmi.
> Dove è che io ho scritto che la Matra è la mia bibbia.
> Ma tu almeno hai la più pallida idea di cosa sia vedere io e la Matra confrontarci su certe questioni?
> ...


Su su....non spazientirti che incominci ad avere un'età e ste cose ti fanno male al cuore....:carneval:

E' molto semplice.....tu dici sia di prendere le distanze (viaggio da sola, ecc...) che di guardare quello che lui fa per lei e non perdersi dietro alle piccolezze che lui da alle altre perché lei è la preferita.

Io questo, nel mio mondo di dogmi, lo vedo come dire fanculizzalo e...fattelo andare bene cosi, ossia una cosa e poi il suo contrario come al solito.
Cosi è facile avere ragione no? Dai sempre tutte le opzioni...ovvio che una è giusta.

Pure io cambio idea se ci sono le ragioni valide....SECONDO ME le tue non lo sono quindi non mi fanno cambiare idea.


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dile', tutti/e possiamo sbagliare nella vita, ma una sola volta pero'.




Su questo non mi trovi d'accordo. 
E poi vanno valutati i singoli sbagli cercandone le motivazioni, che esistono sempre.
E' sempre una valutazione personale, niente è codificato.
Si può accettare e superare diverse "mancanze" avendone compreso il motivo, e non accettarne neanche una, se questa ha leso completamente la dignità del partner in maniera irreparabile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata bene.
> Anch'io guardo solo le motivazioni di chi mi ha tradito, è ovvio.
> Infatti se mi tradisce con una di professione non ci piove: è SOLO ed UNICAMENTE sesso.
> Sul fatto che possa buttare tutto all'aria per una di loro, bè, sinceramente ritengo mio marito una persona sufficientemente matura con la testa sulle spalle per non cadere in questa situazione.
> ...


 Non sono d'accordo: dietro ad un rapporto con una prostituta a volte si nascondono i drammi di un uomo. Ho un amico che ha capito dopo anni e anni perchè continuava ad avere il bisogno di frequentare prostitute nonostante fosse sposato e innamorato della moglie, e ha avuto bisogno di un aiuto per capire. Per gli uomini delle generazioni precedenti la mia, la frequentazione delle prostitute era quasi un costume della società, soprattutto perchè nessuno si sognava di condividere le sue fantasie sessuali con la moglie, che era prima di tutto la madre dei figli e doveva essere casta e timorata. Adesso all'interno delle coppie i tabù sono sicuramente meno, le occasioni capitano anche senza doverle andare a cercare, non è sicuramente difficile fare sesso , eppure... se guardiamo per strada... il mercato non mi sembra in crisi! E allora forse dire 'è solo sesso' è un po' semplice...


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo: dietro ad un rapporto con una prostituta a volte si nascondono i drammi di un uomo. Ho un amico che ha capito dopo anni e anni perchè continuava ad avere il bisogno di frequentare prostitute nonostante fosse sposato e innamorato della moglie, e ha avuto bisogno di un aiuto per capire. Per gli uomini delle generazioni precedenti la mia, la frequentazione delle prostitute era quasi un costume della società, soprattutto perchè nessuno si sognava di condividere le sue fantasie sessuali con la moglie, che era prima di tutto la madre dei figli e doveva essere casta e timorata. Adesso all'interno delle coppie i tabù sono sicuramente meno, le occasioni capitano anche senza doverle andare a cercare, non è sicuramente difficile fare sesso , eppure... se guardiamo per strada... il mercato non mi sembra in crisi! E allora forse dire 'è solo sesso' è un po' semplice...



Mio marito me l'ha spiegato molto bene, certo: lui è lui e gli altri sono gli altri, ma....
Non rispettare la monogamia è semplicemente, e molto terra terra, aver voglia di possedere altre donne oltre alla tua. I motivi sono tanti, anche a seconda del periodo della vita: novità, evasione, gioco di seduzione, affermazione di sé, conferma di essere ancora seducenti e virili, trasgressione.....
Tutto questo quando il rapporto di coppia FUNZIONA, pensa te se non funzionasse.....

Io ora mi incazzo!
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mio marito me l'ha spiegato molto bene, certo: lui è lui e gli altri sono gli altri, ma....
> Non rispettare la monogamia è semplicemente, e molto terra terra, aver voglia di possedere altre donne oltre alla tua. I motivi sono tanti, anche a seconda del periodo della vita: novità, evasione, gioco di seduzione, affermazione di sé, conferma di essere ancora seducenti e virili, trasgressione.....
> Tutto questo quando il rapporto di coppia FUNZIONA, pensa te se non funzionasse.....
> 
> ...


ALLELUJA, ALLELUJA!!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Su su....non spazientirti che incominci ad avere un'età e ste cose ti fanno male al cuore....:carneval:
> 
> E' molto semplice.....tu dici sia di prendere le distanze (viaggio da sola, ecc...) *che di guardare quello che lui fa per lei e non perdersi dietro alle piccolezze che lui da alle altre perché lei è la preferita.*
> 
> ...


Che poi scusa Niko, mi sembra di capire che alla fine dei conti questo tipo non abbia fatto assolutamente nulla per lei...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ALLELUJA, ALLELUJA!!!!
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mio marito me l'ha spiegato molto bene, certo: lui è lui e gli altri sono gli altri, ma....
> Non rispettare la monogamia è semplicemente, e molto terra terra, aver voglia di possedere altre donne oltre alla tua. I motivi sono tanti, anche a seconda del periodo della vita: novità, evasione, gioco di seduzione, affermazione di sé, conferma di essere ancora seducenti e virili, trasgressione.....
> Tutto questo quando il rapporto di coppia FUNZIONA, pensa te se non funzionasse.....
> 
> ...


 No... aspetta... ti ha detto che è una roba fisiologica? perchè allora una soluzione c'è... UN PAIO DI FORBICI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No... aspetta... ti ha detto che è una roba fisiologica? perchè allora una soluzione c'è... UN PAIO DI FORBICI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



eh ma dopo lo dovrei lasciare seduta stante.
Anch'io ho il mio lato oscuro, che tanto oscuro non è...
Non posso stare senza...
Ecco, l'ho detto.
E comunque non è nemmeno tanto originale, non trovi?
:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sole (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riguardo allo stato emotivo che sta dietro al sesso, certo che c'è, ma credimi, quello legato all'innamoramento è veramente raro, sempre che la coppia funzioni all'interno del matrimonio (come è il mio caso).
> Quasi sempre* il sesso extraconiugale è voglia di trasgressione, di evasione dalla realtà quotidiana*, insomma...quello che si dice "botta di vita".
> Preciso che parlo di scappatelle, non di relazioni extra, il distinguo è fondamentale.


Però, Diletta, non confondere la motivazione che sta dietro al sesso extraconiugale con la sostanza del sesso extraconiugale.

Quello che voglio dire è che quando si fa sesso con qualcuno, c'è sempre una condivisione di intimità, un rapporto umano, anche se breve o temporaneo.
Certo, tu puoi dare il peso che vuoi a questo rapporto. Ma per quanto poco pesi, per quanto poco sia consistente, l'uomo e la donna che stanno dentro a questo rapporto condividono un mondo fatto di sensazioni, odori, umori, parole e gemiti.
Alcuni, dopo aver condiviso quel mondo, avranno voglia di dimenticarsi in fretta. Altri, pur allontanandosi, conserveranno nella loro mente alcuni fotogrammi, alcune sensazioni particolarmente intense, gesti, parole o sguardi che sarà dolce, poi, ricordare.

Il sesso, anche quando non è mischiato ai sentimenti, è comunque una delle esperienze più intense che si vivono. Prima di passare oltre, bisogna prendere coscienza di questa cosa per non rischiare di minimizzare o banalizzare tutto.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata bene.
> Anch'io guardo solo le motivazioni di chi mi ha tradito, è ovvio.
> Infatti se mi tradisce con una di professione non ci piove: è SOLO ed UNICAMENTE sesso.
> Sul fatto che possa buttare tutto all'aria per una di loro, bè, sinceramente ritengo mio marito una persona sufficientemente matura con la testa sulle spalle per non cadere in questa situazione.
> ...


E'cosi'Diletta,aggiungi che chi va'a troie ha problemi a rapportarsi con le donne,risolvibili cosi'senza patemi,scopando a pagamento e'squallido,comunque sempre scopata e ciao.
Buttare via un matrimonio per una troia da strada,lo fanno i malati di testa.
Per il resto concordo con quanto Sole ha scritto qui'sopra,se non siamo animali,in quei momenti li'qualcosa nasce per forza.
L'importante e'che dopo a casa,tutto resti come prima,ma scusa se  lo dico il pensiero dell'altra c'e',e spesso.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'cosi'Diletta,aggiungi che chi va'a troie ha problemi a rapportarsi con le donne,risolvibili cosi'senza patemi,scopando a pagamento e'squallido,comunque sempre scopata e ciao.
> Buttare via un matrimonio per una troia da strada,lo fanno i malati di testa.
> Per il resto concordo con quanto Sole ha scritto qui'sopra,se non siamo animali,in quei momenti li'qualcosa nasce per forza.
> L'importante e'che dopo a casa,tutto resti come prima,ma scusa se lo dico *il pensiero dell'altra c'e',e spesso*.


ecco
questo credo sia difficile digerirlo

e lo si percepisce con chiarezza nei tuoi scritti

in cui spesso, che si tratti di baci o di sesso, moglie e amanti compaiono in parallelo


----------



## lothar57 (15 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ecco
> questo credo sia difficile digerirlo
> 
> e lo si percepisce con chiarezza nei tuoi scritti
> ...


 
No sono cose ben diverse,io se sono con mia moglie l'altra la scordo,mi hai frainteso,io parlo di momenti miei,quando sono solo.
La moglie non mi sogno di metterla parallela all'altra.


----------



## Sole (15 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'cosi'Diletta,aggiungi che chi va'a troie ha problemi a rapportarsi con le donne,risolvibili cosi'senza patemi,scopando a pagamento e'squallido,comunque sempre scopata e ciao.
> Buttare via un matrimonio per una troia da strada,lo fanno i malati di testa.


Non è detto che chi frequenta prostitute sia un malato di testa o uno che ha problemi con le donne.

E comunque, vorrei ricordare che le 'troie', come le hai chiamate, sono donne come le altre, nè più nè meno. Il loro corpo è caldo, hanno due gambe, due braccia e sono dotate di tutto ciò che le altre donne hanno in dotazione. Non sono bambole gonfiabili.

E ti dirò che, in un mondo dove il sesso è diventato merce di scambio e dove molte donne si prostituiscono in modo più o meno consapevole in nome del dio denaro o in cambio di una briciola di considerazione, trovo che le 'troie' da strada conservino un che di umano. Triste, desolante e difficile, sicuro. Ma non più di altri commerci sessuali che avvengono sotto i nostri occhi senza sconvolgerci più di tanto.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No sono cose ben diverse,io se sono con mia moglie l'altra la scordo,mi hai frainteso,io parlo di momenti miei,quando sono solo.
> La moglie non mi sogno di metterla parallela all'altra.


non dico che tu la metta parallela all'altra

dico che lei e l'altra compaiono spesso appaiate nei tuoi post in concetti tipo
"ho baciato mia moglie mentre la mattina avevo baciato l'altra"
"stamattina non vedevo l'ora di sentire l'altra anche se stanotte con mia moglie ho fatto faville"


----------



## lothar57 (15 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è detto che chi frequenta prostitute sia un malato di testa o uno che ha problemi con le donne.
> 
> E comunque, vorrei ricordare che le 'troie', come le hai chiamate, sono donne come le altre, nè più nè meno. Il loro corpo è caldo, hanno due gambe, due braccia e sono dotate di tutto ciò che le altre donne hanno in dotazione. Non sono bambole gonfiabili.
> 
> E ti dirò che, in un mondo dove il sesso è diventato merce di scambio e dove molte donne si prostituiscono in modo più o meno consapevole in nome del dio denaro o in cambio di una briciola di considerazione, trovo che le 'troie' da strada conservino un che di umano. Triste, desolante e difficile, sicuro. Ma non più di altri commerci sessuali che avvengono sotto i nostri occhi senza sconvolgerci più di tanto.


 non si possono chiamare troie...ti urta,,anche questa mi tocca..
 Ma lo sai che alimentano la delinquenza,non pagano le tasse,sporcano le strade buie dove si appartano????
Ma forse ho capito Sole,e'per fare bastian contrario.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è detto che chi frequenta prostitute sia un malato di testa o uno che ha problemi con le donne.
> 
> E comunque, vorrei ricordare che le 'troie', come le hai chiamate, sono donne come le altre, nè più nè meno. Il loro corpo è caldo, hanno due gambe, due braccia e sono dotate di tutto ciò che le altre donne hanno in dotazione. Non sono bambole gonfiabili.
> 
> E ti dirò che, in un mondo dove il sesso è diventato merce di scambio e dove molte donne si prostituiscono in modo più o meno consapevole in nome del dio denaro o in cambio di una briciola di considerazione, trovo che le 'troie' da strada conservino un che di umano. Triste, desolante e difficile, sicuro. Ma *non più* di altri commerci sessuali che avvengono sotto i nostri occhi senza sconvolgerci più di tanto.


forse pure meno
considerando che almeno loro non li chiamano con altri nomi


----------



## Sole (15 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non si possono chiamare troie...ti urta,,anche questa mi tocca..
> Ma lo sai che alimentano la delinquenza,non pagano le tasse,sporcano le strade buie dove si appartano????
> Ma forse ho capito Sole,e'per *fare bastian contrario*.


Io non sono una bambinetta che punta i piedi, se dico una cosa è perchè ne sono convinta.

Tu puoi chiamarle come ti pare, figurati. Solo io provo una grande compassione per queste donne che sono sfruttate e vivono una vita d'inferno.
Perfino il sesso con loro viene sminuito, come se non fosse nemmeno vero sesso, ma un suo sottoprodotto. Cavolo, non sono la feccia, ma persone.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sono una bambinetta che punta i piedi, se dico una cosa è perchè ne sono convinta.
> 
> Tu puoi chiamarle come ti pare, figurati. Solo io provo una grande compassione *per queste donne che sono sfruttate e vivono una vita d'inferno.*
> Perfino il sesso con loro viene sminuito, come se non fosse nemmeno vero sesso, ma un suo sottoprodotto. Cavolo, non sono la feccia, ma persone.


 ehm.....non tutte ; molte godono una vita agiata ben contente di aver  intrapreso una grossa scorciatoia alla faccia delle donne che lavorano




ovvio:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

Non confondiamo le "zoccole" con le "prostitute", c'e' una grande differenza.


----------



## Sole (15 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm.....non tutte ; molte godono una vita agiata ben contente di aver intrapreso una grossa scorciatoia alla faccia delle donne che lavorano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì Minerva, hai senz'altro ragione se parliamo della prostituzione in generale. Ma Lothar si riferiva con disprezzo alle prostitute da strada, che sporcano, alimentano la delinquenza eccetera eccetera. Io dubito che una donna scelga di mettersi sulla strada pensando a una scorciatoia.

Non so, ma io quando parlo di esseri umani cerco sempre di usare nei miei toni un minimo di sobrietà. Non mi piace che si infierisca su persone già ampiamente considerate di serie B.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì Minerva, hai senz'altro ragione se parliamo della prostituzione in generale. Ma Lothar si riferiva con disprezzo alle prostitute da strada, che sporcano, alimentano la delinquenza eccetera eccetera. Io dubito che una donna scelga di mettersi sulla strada pensando a una scorciatoia.
> 
> *Non so, ma io quando parlo di esseri umani cerco sempre di usare nei miei toni un minimo di sobrietà. Non mi piace che si infierisca su persone già ampiamente considerate di serie B*.


 condivido, eccome se condivido


----------



## lothar57 (15 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non confondiamo le "zoccole" con le "prostitute", c'e' una grande differenza.


 
certo Mari'offendono la dignita'femminile,per non dire lo spettacolo ora che e'caldo,lo immagino perche'per fortuna al mio paese non ci sono...una provo',CC e PM parcheggiarono vicino a lampeggianti accesi,scappo' via......pensa i bambini che vedono


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo Mari'offendono la dignita'femminile,per non dire lo spettacolo ora che e'caldo,lo immagino perche'per fortuna al mio paese non ci sono...una provo',CC e PM parcheggiarono vicino a lampeggianti accesi,scappo' via......pensa i bambini che vedono



La prostituzione per strada c'e' sempre stata, anche quando ero bambina io, e' una vecchia piaga sociale  ... quelle poverine sono delle vere schiave, molte volte (se non sempre) non e' una loro scelta, sono obbligate e, meritano la nosta compassione, comprensione ed il nostro aiuto per liberarsi da quelle condizioni da vero inferno ... fortunatamente ci sono molte associazioni che le aiutano, ma e' poco purtroppo ... il problema e' molto piu' grande/esteso ... a me non va quando si da della troia a quelle poverine, c'e' sempre una storia triste fatta di tanta miseria e ignoranza dietro ognuna di loro.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Niko,
> 
> anch'io come tutti soffro le mie pene.
> 
> Tra i vari uomini che frequento c'è quello capace di dilaniarmi il cuore ( ma lui non lo sa, è questo che conta)


So cosa passi Contessa lo so.
Ma in certi casi sappiamo di essere stati Prometeo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzdVqK3CwnI

Mai consegnare il nostro tallone di Achille...
Contessa...
Mai...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma ha detto proprio così?
> 
> A me non è sembrato in realtà.


Io ti ho solo detto di prendere le distanze da lui.
Faccio un esempio dall'astronomia.
Se la luna accelerasse...sfuggirebbe nello spazio...
Se rallenta ci collassa addosso.
Io ti ho solo detto di pensare meno a lui, e più a te...
Per capirti meglio.
Per capire in che rapporti vuoi o non vuoi stare con tuo marito.
Insomma tu dici...se mio marito ogni tanto si prende una sbronza...non è mica detto che sia alcoolista.
Poi mi sembri più interessata a capire perchè lui ha bisogno di fare certe cose...che giudicarlo no?
Trovo sempre una grandissima tenerezza in tutto quello che scrivi verso tuo marito.
Mi dispiace immensamente solo  gli stronzi , sono persone che scambiano la mansuetudine per servilismo.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Però, Diletta, non confondere la motivazione che sta dietro al sesso extraconiugale con la sostanza del sesso extraconiugale.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che quando si fa sesso con qualcuno, c'è sempre una condivisione di intimità, un rapporto umano, anche se breve o temporaneo.
> Certo, tu puoi dare il peso che vuoi a questo rapporto. Ma per quanto poco pesi, per quanto poco sia consistente, l'uomo e la donna che stanno dentro a questo rapporto condividono un mondo fatto di sensazioni, odori, umori, parole e gemiti.
> ...


Donna...:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm.....non tutte ; molte godono una vita agiata ben contente di aver  intrapreso una grossa scorciatoia alla faccia delle donne che lavorano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dipende Minerva.
Un conto sono quelle sulle strade costrette a farlo a furia di botte...
Un conto son le escorts di lusso...per le quali per una notte non ti basta uno stipendio.
Quelle per una notte ti faranno sentire l'uomo più bello, figo e forte del mondo.
Sanno la loro professione.
E per farla ci vogliono dei numeri.
QUella che conosco io, non ha mai parlato in termini di scorciatoia.
Ma come dire...
Io non ho avuto certo una madre che mi ha pagato l'università...e ho sfruttato questa opportunità.
Molte poi finiscono nei guai, perchè cominci a vivere in una maniera, per cui non ti bastano nemmeno mille euro al giorno. E lì iniziano i guai.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La prostituzione per strada c'e' sempre stata, anche quando ero bambina io, e' una vecchia piaga sociale  ... quelle poverine sono delle vere schiave, molte volte (se non sempre) non e' una loro scelta, sono obbligate e, meritano la nosta compassione, comprensione ed il nostro aiuto per liberarsi da quelle condizioni da vero inferno ... fortunatamente ci sono molte associazioni che le aiutano, ma e' poco purtroppo ... il problema e' molto piu' grande/esteso ... a me non va quando si da della troia a quelle poverine, c'e' sempre una storia triste fatta di tanta miseria e ignoranza dietro ognuna di loro.


Che ne pensi di Don Benzi?


----------



## Niko74 (15 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che poi scusa Niko, mi sembra di capire che alla fine dei conti questo tipo non abbia fatto assolutamente nulla per lei...


Ma non è riferito a mia moglie, ma a ciò che il conte consiglia a Diletta.


----------



## Diletta (16 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ti ho solo detto di prendere le distanze da lui.
> Faccio un esempio dall'astronomia.
> Se la luna accelerasse...sfuggirebbe nello spazio...
> Se rallenta ci collassa addosso.
> ...


Ok. avevo capito giusto...
Sì, sono senza dubbio più interessata a capire il perché dei suoi comportamenti o bisogni, come vorrei entrare nella sua testa.
Comunque, sto pensando di più a me e soprattutto a quello che voglio per il mio futuro.
Era inevitabile il doverci pensare.
Quanta responsabilità però.
Lo psicologo dice che ho il coltello dalla parte del manico.
E' vero, ma che ci faccio....?


----------



## Diletta (16 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna...:up::up::up:


*conserveranno nella loro mente alcuni fotogrammi, alcune sensazioni particolarmente intense, gesti, parole o sguardi che sarà dolce, poi, ricordare.

Il sesso, anche quando non è mischiato ai sentimenti, è comunque una delle esperienze più intense che si vivono. Prima di passare oltre, bisogna prendere coscienza di questa cosa per non rischiare di minimizzare o banalizzare tutto.*


Conte, hai quotato il post di Sole che vedi sopra, quindi concordi con quello che c'è scritto.
Fammi un tuo personale commento, quando puoi.
Grazie


----------



## MK (16 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa Mari'ma io non frequento nigeriane...ma donne di un certo livello.


Pure razzista, andiamo bene... ma va va


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *conserveranno nella loro mente alcuni fotogrammi, alcune sensazioni particolarmente intense, gesti, parole o sguardi che sarà dolce, poi, ricordare.
> 
> Il sesso, anche quando non è mischiato ai sentimenti, è comunque una delle esperienze più intense che si vivono. Prima di passare oltre, bisogna prendere coscienza di questa cosa per non rischiare di minimizzare o banalizzare tutto.*
> 
> ...


Sorry....sono cose troppo intime e personali...mia moglie legge il forum...e non mi piace parlare delle mie cose intime spece se sono cose condivise con un'altra persona

Ufficialmente...tutte scopatine da niente...
Botte di allegria.

Si concordo molto con Sole....io.


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sorry....sono cose troppo intime e personali...mia moglie legge il forum...e non mi piace parlare delle mie cose intime spece se sono cose condivise con un'altra persona
> 
> Ufficialmente...tutte scopatine da niente...
> Botte di allegria.
> ...


No conte scusa...
Ma se tua moglie legge il forum, non credi che con questo post ti abbia palesemente sgamato quello che non volevi scrivere? 

Cioè, un post del genere mette non una pulce...ma uno scarafaggio enorme nell'orecchio eh...
Insomma moderati...:condom:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> No conte scusa...
> Ma se tua moglie legge il forum, non credi che con questo post ti abbia palesemente sgamato quello che non volevi scrivere?
> 
> Cioè, un post del genere mette non una pulce...ma uno scarafaggio enorme nell'orecchio eh...
> Insomma moderati...:condom:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA...
Fidati...quando una storia è finita è finita...
Lei semplicemente se ne frega...
Ma la sua forma di amore nei miei confronti è mirabile:
Tutto purchè io sia felice e stia bene!
Perchè appunto quando sono felice e sto bene sono come dire più ben disposto nei confronti di lei no?
Non ho mai pensato a mia moglie come ad una stupida da beffare eh?
Lei sa come vanno certe cose....
E io l'ammiro da impazzire...
Non è facile stare al mio fianco....
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...

In definitiva poi...spiegami perchè devo sempre io adattarmi agli altri eh?
Cosa sono un cagnetto?


----------



## Eliade (17 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA...
> Fidati...quando una storia è finita è finita...
> Lei semplicemente se ne frega...
> Ma la sua forma di amore nei miei confronti è mirabile:
> ...


 E che ne so io...da quello che scrivi, sono sempre gli altri ad adattarsi a te...


----------



## Simy (17 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E che ne so io...da quello che scrivi, sono sempre gli altri ad adattarsi a te...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è vero!


----------



## Amoremio (18 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ti ho solo detto di prendere le distanze da lui.
> Faccio un esempio dall'astronomia.
> Se la luna accelerasse...sfuggirebbe nello spazio...
> Se rallenta ci collassa addosso.
> ...


trovo questo post particolarmente sgradevole 

lascia intendere, naturalmente senza dirlo esplicitamente, che ci siano 2 blocchi contrapposti
da una parte tu che capisci e consoli
dall'altra gli stronzi

e fa il paio col tuo post di qualche giorno fa in cui affermavi che tu non ritieni che diletta sia una stupida
come se fosse necessario "difenderla" da una tale "accusa" (mentre stermi, ha tanti difetti ma aveva esplicitamente parlato di momenti di fragilità)

premetto che a me pare che sia la solita "campagna di tesseramento di fans per il conte", versione "tesseramento dei traditi" (perchè nella versione "tesseramento dei traditori" il cavallo di battaglia è la contrapposizione tra "noi che trombiamo e siamo ganzi e i traditi che sono sfigati e lamentosi")
forse più evidente nel caso di diletta dato che in passato ha cortesemente declinato il tuo invito a contattarti privatamente
ma la cosa che mi preme sottolineare è che il distinguo tra mansuetudine e servilismo mi pare altamente fuori luogo

mansueto è un animale
servile è chi manifesta una sottomissione priva di dignità per vigliaccheria o convenienza (e dunque è concetto assai diverso anche da quello di "zerbino" che qui si usa spesso)

diletta non è nè l'uno nè l'altro 
diletta ama
ama di un amore che ha orientato la sua vita
ed ora è preda di tutti i dubbi che il tradimento porta in dote

un tizio che presumo fossi tu pochi giorni fa, nel sistema delle approvazioni mi ha chiesto 

come mai ho tutto il forum che mi scrive in privato? E mezzo forum sul mio fb? Ma ti rendi conto tu di quante persone chiedono il mio aiuto e consiglio? 

sai che io tendo a rispondere alle domande

la mia risposta è questa

"assolvendo" i traditori, ed anzi incoraggiandoli, e sfruttando le fragilità dei traditi

se ciò che interessa è vincere una gara di popolarità non c'è bisogno d'altro


tanti (io compresa) qui dentro non ci stanno perchè hanno bisogno di colmare la loro solitudine
a quella gara non ci siamo iscritti

se diciamo qualcosa, gradevole o meno, lo facciamo per convinzione personale, magari errata, per carità
ma non calcolando quanto quella persona si legherà a noi sentendosi dire quel che vorrebbe sentire

forse è per questo che tu cambi idee e teorie in continuazione e altri no? 

questa a parer mio è manipolazione

naturalmente dirai che io mistifico e fraintendo

ma io mi limito a dire apertamente quello che penso
apertamente e solo in chiaro sul forum

come apertamente dico che anche se non disapprovo quasi mai 
questo post lo disapproverò
per i motivi che ho qui esposto


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> trovo questo post particolarmente sgradevole
> 
> lascia intendere, naturalmente senza dirlo esplicitamente, che ci siano 2 blocchi contrapposti
> da una parte tu che capisci e consoli
> ...


Solo un piccolo appunto...
Rileggi quell'approvazione:
E' firmata con il mio nome e cognome di battesimo..
Per tutto il resto che scrivi: io francamente, non ti capisco.
Ma francamente non me ne importa.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo un piccolo appunto...
> Rileggi quell'approvazione:
> E' firmata con il mio nome e cognome di battesimo..
> Per tutto il resto che scrivi: io francamente, non ti capisco.
> Ma francamente non me ne importa.


E si capisce benissimo invece tutto, anche se ti conviene fare il fesso per non andare in guerra...:mrgreen:

Per me tu non hai un cazzo di vita vera e reale....

che pena...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo un piccolo appunto...
> Rileggi quell'approvazione:
> E' firmata con il mio nome e cognome di battesimo..
> Per tutto il resto che scrivi: io francamente, non ti capisco.
> Ma francamente non me ne importa.


 
caro Conte vedo solo ora il lunghissimo post di Amoremio,io non avrei il tempo di scrivere tanto..e mi lascia molto perplesso,sostiene l'esatto contrario di quanto mi hai detto tu ieri.
Esortandomi ad abbassare i toni,e a non andare sopra le righe,come spesso faccio,e non come sostiene Amoremio parteggiando per i traditori.
Non posso che confermare che moltissimi che sono qua',li vedo tuoi amici su fb,e come sai,ma Amoremio no,molti sono anche amici miei,in qualche caso ci  sentiamo giornalmente.
Infatti la visione di Amoremio e'alquanto miope....coraggio Conte chi siamo,lo sappiamo,lasciamola nel suo..brodo.

at salut


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Conte vedo solo ora il lunghissimo post di Amoremio,io non avrei il tempo di scrivere tanto..e mi lascia molto perplesso,sostiene l'esatto contrario di quanto mi hai detto tu ieri.
> Esortandomi ad abbassare i toni,e a non andare sopra le righe,come spesso faccio,e non come sostiene Amoremio parteggiando per i traditori.
> Non posso che confermare che moltissimi che sono qua',li vedo tuoi amici su fb,e come sai,ma Amoremio no,molti sono anche amici miei,in qualche caso ci  sentiamo giornalmente.
> Infatti la visione di Amoremio e'alquanto miope....coraggio Conte chi siamo,lo sappiamo,*lasciamola nel suo..brodo.*
> ...


2 Lo'...fai due...

grasssie...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: convengo sulla lunghezza del post e tale sforzo neuronico lo ritengo uno vero spreco visto il destinatario/i...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Conte vedo solo ora il lunghissimo post di Amoremio,io non avrei il tempo di scrivere tanto..e mi lascia molto perplesso,sostiene l'esatto contrario di quanto mi hai detto tu ieri.
> Esortandomi ad abbassare i toni,e a non andare sopra le righe,come spesso faccio,e non come sostiene Amoremio parteggiando per i traditori.
> Non posso che confermare che moltissimi che sono qua',li vedo tuoi amici su fb,e come sai,ma Amoremio no,molti sono anche amici miei,in qualche caso ci  sentiamo giornalmente.
> Infatti la visione di Amoremio e'alquanto miope....coraggio Conte chi siamo,lo sappiamo,lasciamola nel suo..brodo.
> ...


Bene..lei non mi crede...tu amicomio...hai le prove...
ergo???
Torno alle mie cose...
Che sono molto belle!

at salut!


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo un piccolo appunto...
> Rileggi quell'approvazione:
> *E' firmata con il mio nome e cognome di battesimo..*
> Per tutto il resto che scrivi: io francamente, non ti capisco.
> Ma francamente non me ne importa.


embè?


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 2 Lo'...fai due...
> 
> grasssie...
> 
> ...


diretto a lui?

sbagli
praticamente a tutti 
a lui meno di chiunque altro
perchè lui ben sa il motivo per cui agisce in quel modo

di solito non replico a molte sue cose perchè più gli si dà conto più lo si fa felice
ma poi capita un post che mi spinge a chiarire come la penso e perchè


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> embè?


un tizio che presumo fossi tu pochi giorni fa, nel sistema delle approvazioni mi ha chiesto....

Non dire belinate.
Smettila di misleggere tutto quello che scrivo.
Farnetichi.
Ok?
Mi fai passare per quello che non sono:
Tu mi fai schifo: sei doppia e viscida come una serpe.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2011)

E ribadisco il concetto cambiando termine:

Solo gli stupidi scambiano la mansuetudine di una persona per servilismo.
Perchè a sto mondo esistono stronzi intelligenti e stronzi stupidi.

Cosa dovrei fare mettermi qui ed esporre tutte le sofferenze che io ho affrontato nella mia vita?
E soprattutto nel campo affettivo?
Io casomai sono quello che dice, dai cazzo, forza, riprendi coraggio, vivi...non lasciare che i dispiaceri ti impediscano di vivere.
Cazzo quando uno soffre: SOFFRE...e non ha certo bisogno o si consola con persone che gli ridono in faccia...o gli dicono ah soffri perchè c'è la dissonanza cognitiva, perchè sei dipendente emotivo.

So solo che tutte le parole di questo mondo nei miei confronti mi hanno sempre e solo infastidito...le persone che mi hanno aiutato sono quelle che con le loro azioni mi hanno aperto gli occhi...XD.

O quelle che ci sono passate...
Anzi non avrei mai pensato che tutto quello che ho vissuto diventasse una ricchezza o una fonte a cui attingere per tante persone...
Dico solo...ehi...a me è andata così e mi sono comportato co là ottenendo questi effetti qui...

Il resto è fuffa...
Una colossale masturbazione mentale...

Come dire...
Sei senza un lavoro?
Eh va al centro per l'impiego no?
Che problemi ci sono?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

AmoreMio ha detto:
			
		

> ..Un post qualsiasi dei suoi...





			
				ContePinceton ha detto:
			
		

> ..Un post qualsiasi dei suoi...


M'intrometto per un secondo netto in questa Vs faccenda e prometto che come ne entro, subito ne esco facendomi i fatti miei.

Così a naso ho come l'impressione che non vi pigliate per niente, vero ? (Lo so lo so, sono uno che non gli sfugge niente, più astuto di una faina).

Parlo per me e per me solo; io vi trovo utlissimi tutti e due, e spesso e volentieri mi capita di essere in completo accordo ora con l'uno ora con l'altra....ora come è possibilie che io mi trovi in sintonia con persone che sono fra di loro tanto diverse ?

Basta. Fate finta che non ho scritto niente.

Questo post si autodistruggerà fra 10 secondi.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> un tizio che presumo fossi tu pochi giorni fa, nel sistema delle approvazioni mi ha chiesto....
> 
> Non dire belinate.
> Smettila di misleggere tutto quello che scrivo.
> ...


detto da te lo considero un complimento


ti ricordo che io ti ho sempre conosciuto col nick
io e te non abbiamo altri contatti che quelli su questo forum
nè ho o ho avuto interesse o curiosità di sapere altro su di te

se ricevo un'approvazione firmata con nome e cognome mai sentiti prima posso ipotizzare dal tenore di chi si tratti

quindi presumo

già in passato ricevetti una disapprovazione con un solo nome di battesimo, lo stesso
ed essendo il nome che usava qualcun altro chiesi a quell'utente perchè si fosse sentito chiamato in causa
e lui negò di aver scritto quella cosa


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> M'intrometto per un secondo netto in questa Vs faccenda e prometto che come ne entro, subito ne esco facendomi i fatti miei.
> 
> Così a naso ho come l'impressione che non vi pigliate per niente, vero ? *(Lo so lo so, sono uno che non gli sfugge niente, più astuto di una faina).*
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> detto da te lo considero un complimento
> 
> 
> ti ricordo che io ti ho sempre conosciuto col nick
> ...


Questi due si amano alla follia secondo me...

Chi disprezza compra, no?


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Questi due si amano alla follia secondo me...
> 
> Chi disprezza compra, no?


e c'è sempre l'eccezione che conferma la regola :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e c'è sempre l'eccezione che conferma la regola :mexican:


preciso
che intendevo dire che l'eccezione sono io

ma aggiungo che siamo 2 eccezioni

infatti lui mi ha garbatamente disapprovata con queste simpatiche parole
Fai schifo mi fai schifo come persona prima che come donna

preciso che come donna, contrapposto al concetto di persona, potrò farti schifo se mai mi conoscerai

non dubito che così sarebbe
ma dormirò serenamente lo stesso
se fosse possibile anche di più :ciao:

e con questo chiudo la mia partecipazione a questo disdicevole OT personalistico

che, ci tengo a dire, è iniziato perchè ho legittimamente espresso il mio parere su una modalità di relazionarsi sul forum che ritengo faziosa


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

faccio un ot pedante , noioso e ripetitivo.
aborro questo sistema che facilita chi vuol apparire in un certo modo e in chiaro si espone diversavamente dal privato.
aborro che mi si approvi quando colpisco chi ti sta antipatico con questa solidarietà momentanea e pelosa
aborro che non si dica in chiaro hai ragione se pensi che l'abbia, hai torto se ritieni che sia così
e sugli insulti ho già detto.
sistema che può piacere solo ai vili
parlo in  generale , non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare e mai come in questo caso fa fede chi legge sapendo se è compreso o meno


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> faccio un ot pedante , noioso e ripetitivo.
> aborro questo sistema che facilita chi vuol apparire in un certo modo e in chiaro si espone diversavamente dal privato.
> aborro che mi si approvi quando colpisco chi ti sta antipatico con questa solidarietà momentanea e pelosa
> aborro che non si dica in chiaro hai ragione se pensi che l'abbia, hai torto se ritieni che sia così
> ...



... ancora piu' vile E' quando si firmano con il nickname di un altro/a utente poi 



PS la cosa buffa e' che capisci da dove proviene per entita' _"dei punti" :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
_


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ancora piu' vile E' quando si firmano con il nickname di un altro/a utente poi


pensa te.
se dai uno spazio buio gli scarafaggi ci si fiondano


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa te.
> se dai uno spazio buio gli scarafaggi ci si fiondano



Meglio camiare argomento Mine'


----------

